#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-04
<bt4> witam
<WMP> kavillock: ale... obiad się w piekarniku robi/mikrofalówce, a nie w pralce
<kavillock> ale ja jestem dziwny - wszyscy znajomi mają windowsa a ja mam linuksa a potrzeba matką studentów
<barnex> koledze się w trakcie instalacji 10.4 pokazał unrecoverable error, wiecie co może być przyczyną? kazałem mu sprawdzić czy płytka dobrze ściągnięta i nagrana i podobno dobrze.
<barnex> co dalej, memtest?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<crusty> 1;2c1;2c1;2c
 * KiFka hi
<Zblakany> KiFka: ho :-P
<qermit> KiFka: czesc fifka
<lisu> re
<WMP> panowie, co to za chmod S ?
<WMP> drwx--S---
<Enlik>    `S'
<Enlik>           If the set-user-ID or set-group-ID bit is set but the
<Enlik>           corresponding executable bit is not set.
<Enlik> Pewnie to
<WMP> gdzie to znalazłeś?
<WMP> i jak wypierdizelić tego chmoda?
<Enlik> Strony info ;-) (info ls)
<KiFka> Enlik, tu sie nie wkleja
<Enlik> KiFka: 3 linie?
<Stirlitz> czarownica
<Enlik> :P
<KiFka> Stirlitz, :*
<Enlik> WMP: najprościj walnij 644 czy coś, wg potrzeb
<WMP> Enlik: figa z makiem ;)
<WMP> a-s ;)
<Enlik> Widzisz ;)
<jacekowski> WMP: suid
<jacekowski> WMP: tak to sie nazywaq
<WMP> yhy
<WMP> jacekowski: skąd ty taką wiedze posiadasz, co?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<WMP> czym się zajmujesz?
<jacekowski> pracuje w serwerowni na mopie
<WMP> yhy
<WMP> ;)
<jacekowski> tak szkodnik twierdzi
<jacekowski> i tego sie trzymajmy
<Stirlitz> mop ma pare megawatów ;>
<WMP> ;)
<jacekowski> potrzebuje sugestie
<jacekowski> potrzebuje zrobic projekt
<jacekowski> programu
<jacekowski> i program
<jacekowski> i dokumentacje
<jacekowski> jakies cos wzglednie skomplikowane, z baza danych jakies cos i w ogole
<WMP> jacekowski: i nie wiesz jaki program?
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<WMP> jacekowski: zarzadzanie userami na serwerze shellowym, billingi, tworzenie, blokowanie i takie tam
<WMP> mialingi
<WMP> mailingi*
<jacekowski> wolalbym cos na windowsa w sumie
<WMP> no co ty!
<jacekowski> well-defined user-driven problem which
<jacekowski> enables them to demonstrate their skills in Analysis, Design, Software Development, Testing,
<jacekowski> Implementation, Documentation and Evaluation.
<Caemyr> jacekowski: buildbot pod NT, pelna automatyka, z interface WWW
<Caemyr> jako usluga
<Caemyr> podpiety do repo jakiegos projektu
<jacekowski> odpada
<Caemyr> hmmm
<Caemyr> EMA planuje w przyszlym roku odpalic system dla EU do zdalnego zglaszania raportow o dzialaniach niepozadanych produktow leczniczych, dostepny dla publiki, w oparciu o istniejaca specyfikacje E2B ICH
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, otwartą platformę dla BIP
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ja mam czas do stycznia na zrobienie wszystkiego
<jacekowski> a to jest tylko mala czesc tego co musze zrobic
<Stirlitz> ktos ćwiczył książki adresowe z synchronizacja dla popularnych klientów?
<jacekowski> ja
<jacekowski> tzn. ja cale solucje
<qermit> Stirlitz: książka google?
<jacekowski> scalix ma wszystkie interesujace protokoly
<jacekowski> od synchronizacji z outlookiem po songbirda z wszystkim po drodze
<qermit> Stirlitz: co budujesz?
<Stirlitz> qermit, no ba, ale ja sobie nie moge pozwolic na google apps
<Stirlitz> outllok, thunderbid i syncml
<qermit> Stirlitz: ale co budujesz?
<Stirlitz> nic nie buduję, potrzeba mi tylko synchronizacji ksiazek
<Stirlitz> standard, postfix, dovecot itp
<qermit> Stirlitz: nooooooooooo syncml nie uzywa przypadkiem ksiazki windowsowej?
<Stirlitz> jakoś działa z nokia na S40 w googlach
<Stirlitz> czyli całkiem stareńką
<wmp> jest tu ktos kto pisze w javie?
<Stirlitz> http://www33.patrz.pl/u/f/10/87/04/1087046.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-05
<Mat_Matan> bry
<bez_nicku> hi
<orneo1212> bez_nicku, hej
<shpaq> mornin'
<martinolalari> siema
<martinolalari> i zrobiłem tak jak ktoś nie radził na tym kanale
<martinolalari> tzn. update ubuntu
<martinolalari> z 10.04 do 10.10
<martinolalari> i sie nie udało
<martinolalari> ;/
<martinolalari> grrrr
<fbu9> witam
<martinolalari> witam
<martinolalari> spadam kupic dvd-r bo mam win 7 z msdn aa
<martinolalari> papa
<fbu9> ktos korzystal z msdnaa?
 * fi9o bedzie
<fi9o> Skladac wniosek, o win7 dla brata + office ;]
<fbu9> jaka wersje office maja w ofercie?
<fi9o> A nie wiem, nie chce mi sie sprawdzac ;]
<fbu9> :)
<fbu9> w sumie u mnie na serwerze wydzialowym nawet nie ma calego office ;(
<fbu9> daja tylko access i cos tam jeszcze
<fi9o> ;]
<fbu9> ale za to 7 premium :D
<fi9o> fbu9: Dzis bede wiedzial bo jade na uczelnie popoludniu
<fbu9> a
<fbu9> :)
<fi9o> fbu9: pw
<qermit> fi9o: to w msdnaa jest office?
<fi9o> qermit: Moj blad, nie ma office ;)
<garnus> korzystana ktos z kubuntu?
<garnus> korzysta
<garnus> mam problem z wydajnoscia
<fbu9> oj ciezko
<fbu9> a co sie dzieje?
<garnus> okna wolno sie zamykaja
<garnus> zmiana plupitu to samo
<garnus> komp slaby nie jest
<garnus> core 2duo, karta intela, 2gb ramu
<garnus> gnome lata
<fbu9> stery?
<garnus> do grafiki
<garnus> ?
<garnus> na gnome compiz dziala bez problemu
<Wizard> siemano
<mikexcr> Wizard: czesc :)
<karu_> czesc
<Wizard> mikexcr: jak tam w robocie?
<Wizard> nie znudziło ci się jeszcze?
<mikexcr> Wizard: w IQ.pl teraz siedze, jest ok
<Mat_Matan> bry
<lisu> re
<lisu> ludzie!
<lisu> ludzie! poratujcie, jak w lpr zmniejszyć kurde fonta, bo mnie trafi
<kamil> witam
<mati75> re
<kamil> jest tutaj jakis pro webmaster?:P mam problem z dostosowaniem strony do opery
<shpaq> kamil: po prostu napisz ją zgodnie ze standardami
<shpaq> będzie działać
<kamil> shpaq: chce na stronie wyswietlic element tak, aby nie zajmowal miejsca ale sie wyswietlal - jakbys to zrobil?
<shpaq> kamil: pojęcia nie mam, nie jestem webmasterem
<shpaq> [;
<kamil> heh
 * shpaq tylko prosty admin
 * kamil mistrz sieci^^
<swistak35> ke?
<swistak35> kamil: nie rozumiem.
<kamil> chce wyswietlic menu na gorze storny, ktore ma 120px wysokosci, ale tak aby na stronie zajmowalo okolo 15px
<kamil> w tym celu wymyslilem sobie taka sztuczke
<kamil> ze umieszczam to menu w divie i wysokosci 15px
<kamil> takie cos : http://forum.php.pl/HTMLOPERA_niewiasciwie_wyswietla_strone_t162509.html
<kamil> zobacz screeny
<kamil> tylko w operze nie dziala;p
<swistak35> kamil: e, nie, na takich czarach to ja się nie znam
<kamil> nawet na php.pl topic przeszedl pierwsza strone bez odpowiedzi;p
<kamil> hm... uzycie position: relative; zamiast marginesow pomoglo
<kamil> a wczoraj przeciez tak probowalem
<kamil> pierwsza rzecz o ktorej pomyslalem
<kamil> musialem cos popieprzyc
<Cent> cześć
<barnex> cześć
<lisu> re
 * KiFka hi
<BlessJah> jak to sie mówi trzymać głowy nisko i nie zbliżać się
<BlessJah> jestem pod ciężki ostrzałem
<supperX> siema
<Nerihsa> a,eos
<Nerihsa> ameis
<Nerihsa> meh
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: dvorak?
<eddd> BlessJah: co to za kodowanie ?
<supperX> BlessJah: wtf-8 :P
<Nerihsa> to bylo odwrocone siema :f
<supperX> ąćęłńóśżź?
<frimer> 18:13 < supperX> ąćęłńóśżź?
<supperX> mi dobrze widać...
<BlessJah> supperX: ue jak soediwye sheinia
<frimer> mi tez
<supperX> BlessJah: /reverse ? :P
<BlessJah> dvorak pomocy
<supperX> :P
<supperX> setxkeymap?
<BlessJah> hue wyns jah shientc howoahe
<BlessJah> urtwa;;;
<supperX> re
<supperX> quit
<bt4> witam
<barnex> shameless plug/spam: moi znajomi zrobili jakąś prostą grę wyścigową która działa na linuksie i nie jest zupełnie zła, http://woohoodrive.com/
<BlessJah> barnex: wyjdź
<barnex> meh
<BlessJah> barnex: jest chociaz deb do tego?
<barnex> nie ma, to była moja pierwsza sugestia dla nich
<dweller> BlessJah: milcz
<barnex> ale binarki mi działają na 10.10 bez problemów, trzeba mieć glew
<barnex> szczerze, to nawet im chciałem zrobić paczkę, ale w tutorialach to wygląda na dość złożony proces
<BlessJah> dweller: uswiadamiam mu ze na ubuntu nic co nie jest debem nie przejdzie
<dweller> uświadamiam ci że gadasz głupoty
<barnex> Ja się zgadzam, jak to ma być popularne, to powinno być w debach żeby ZwykłyUser mógł sobie kliknąć Install w ubuntu software center po pobraniu
<barnex> zwłaszcza że sklep z appami się powoli robi i wygląda na to, że to będzie świetna platforma do promocji takich przedsięwzięć
<barnex> no a pewnie jakieś używane przez wielu userów PPA z rocznym stażem łatwiej wejdzie do takiego sklepu niż nieprzetestowana paczka zrobiona wczoraj.
<barnex> W ogóle z punktu marketingowo-biznesowego mnie trochę dziwią, minimapa to "premium ficzer"? srsly?
<dweller> lol
<dweller> minimapa nie jest warta dopłaty
<barnex> no well, to niby nie jedeyny ficzer jaki jest w płatnej wersji, bo jest nagrywanie demek i cośtam jeszcze
<barnex> demka pewnie są w takim typie gry ważne
<dweller> ffmpeg mi wystarczy
<barnex> chociaż niby każdy może nagrać jakąs nagrywarką desktopową
<barnex> właśnie
<barnex> raczej imho minimapa  to na tyle podstawowy ficzer
<barnex> że głupią ją sprzedawać jako luksus
<rau> ahojte
<lisu> czołem
<KiFka> rau, :)
<KiFka> odwiedzasz stare smieci
<rau> kifka
<rau> kochans
<rau> kochana
<rau> ano odwiedzam
<KiFka> dzis nie wiele sie dzieje
<KiFka> piatek ....
<KiFka> niektorzy maja tu tzw "zycie prywatne" :D
<rau> na tym nowym ubuntu
<rau> mam wszystko czego potrzebuje
<rau> wiec nie mam o co pytac :)
<KiFka> :) fajnue
<KiFka> ale popeplac mozna
<rau> tylko chyba bede musiala sterowniki do wakoma zainstalowac ale mi sie nie chce
<rau> chce rzucic prace
<rau> nienawidze jej
<rau> !
<KiFka> moj smiga ... tez
<KiFka> ee az tak zle sie zrobilo?
<rau> z szefem sie nawet dobrze dogaduje ostatnio
<rau> ale ten bogdan mi nic nie chce mowic
<rau> prosze go od kilku dni o pomoc w zadaniu pewnym a on nic
<rau> zmienia temat kurwa mac
<KiFka> zglos szefowi i tyle
<rau> nie chce byc suka
<KiFka> ja bym sie nie cackala
<rau> i donosicielka
<KiFka> to ciebie wywala
<KiFka> takie zycie
<rau> nom przejebane
<rau> chce wrocic na studia
<KiFka> oj nie bluzgaj prosze
<KiFka> a tam po co?
<rau> oki sory
<rau> ale odkad pracuje jestem bardziej nerwowa niz kiedyc
<rau> kiedys
<KiFka> skarbie .... to normalne
<KiFka> mam tak samo
<EsmD> rau: wolisz zeby cie wyrzucili niz miec prace?
<rau> wyrzucili
<EsmD> jak pracownik przeszkadza w wykonywaniu pacy innemu pracownikowi lub nie pomaga wedle swoich obowiazkow masz czyste sumienie
<KiFka> zwlaszcza ze probowalas z panem B wspolpracowac a on ci rzuca jawnie klody
<EsmD> *pracy
<rau> nom racja
<KiFka> rau, mowilam ci juz ....
<EsmD> jak na odchodnym kopnalbym go na towim miejscu w czule miejsce, ze szpica, z calej sily
<EsmD> idz do szefa!
<rau> nom tak zrobie
<rau> nawet juz mam plan jak to zrobic
<rau> powiem to tak
<rau> jakbym nie skarżyła
<rau> :P
<EsmD> "szefie, a pan B, ten zjeb, utrudnia swiadomie mi prace!" :D
<rau> nie tak
<rau> panie szefie
<rau> w zwiazku z moim zadaniem
<rau> przewidzianym na ten miesiac
<rau> chcialabym zapytac
<rau> w jaki sposob mam je wykona
<rau> c
<rau> pytalam o to kilkakrotnie pana b
<rau> ale on nie udzielil mi odpowiedzi
<KiFka> bardzo dobre rau  ......
<przemek_> Czesc jak wlaczyc sterownik karty graficznej w kubuntu? Ubunty zawsze sam mi instalowal
<KiFka> ma ktos tu kde ?
<KiFka> ja chyba z 4 lata kde na oczy nie widzialam
 * barnex too
<rau> ja nigdy kde na oczy nie widzialam
<rau> :)
<rau> zawsze gnome
<en0x> qto nie wiesz co tracisz
<barnex> w gnomie mamy coś takiego jak system -> additional drivers, może jest coś podobnego w kubuntu
<przemek_> no nie widze
<KiFka> ide na netbook brb
<rau> poszla :(
<KiFka> re
<KiFka> rau, ....
<KiFka> przeprowadzilas juz sie?
<rau> tak
<rau> tu jest fajnie
<rau> ale chyba dlugo nei pomieszkam
<KiFka> bo?
<rau> przedluzyli mi umowe na miesiac
<rau> miesiac
<rau> czyli szukam roboty na wszelki wypadek
<rau> :)
<rau> chyba juz nie chce byc technologiem
<KiFka> ehh pogadaj z szefem. i nie daj sie
<KiFka> badz odwaznym babolem!
<rau> chce wyjść za mąż
<rau> zamąż
<rau> czy jakto tam
<Kwpolska> rau: pierwsze bylo dobrze
<rau> super
<rau> :)
<KiFka> rau, a masz juz kandydata?
<rau> znam od tygodnia takiego kolesia
<rau> i chyba jest gotow sie ze mna ozenic
<KiFka> od tygodnia? Oo
<rau> hehehe
<rau> zarcik taki
<rau> :P
<rau> wlasnie w tym problem
<rau> ze nie ma nikogo odpowiedniego dla mnie :(
<KiFka> rau, tego kwiata pol swiata
<rau> tak to sie tylko wydaje
<rau> a ty jaktam?
<rau> widzisz sie jutro z mężem?
<KiFka> buahahhha
<KiFka> nie wiem kiedy
<KiFka> moze za miesiac
<KiFka> a moze nie
<rau> oj
<rau> biedna
<KiFka> ano nie fajnie
<rau> ale przynajmiej mam laptopa i mobilny intenet :)
<KiFka> rau, ciesze sie twoim szczesciem
<rau> ty tez nie masz zle wiec
<rau> bo nawet masz dwa kompy
<rau> masz kogo kochac
<KiFka> hehehe
<KiFka> to sa tylko maszyny
<barnex> "tylko" :O
<barnex> nie martw się komputerze, zła pani Cie nie skrzywdzi
<KiFka> barnex, powiedz to tym 30 osobom ktorym dzis pomoglam osiagnac "szczescie"
<barnex> eee?
<barnex> Krzywdząc ich komputery? Bo się czuję zagubiony.
<KiFka> mow mi pani administrator barnex
<barnex> BTW, ktoś w Klavaro miał świetny pomysł. App do ćwiczenia szybkiego pisania na klawiaturze i polskie teksty zawierają półpauzy, pauzy, wielokropki, znaki stopnia, angielskie cudzysłowy...
<barnex> fajnie jakby przed napisaniem tego ktoś zerknął przynajmniej na keymap pl :<
<rau> o jurek byl
<rau> :(
<KiFka> zaglada czasami
<KiFka> ale juz nie tak czesto jak kieedays
<rau> ah
<rau> kiedys to bylo zabawnie
<rau> :)
<rau> jak mi kenzolek cala noc na skpe czytaly
<rau> czytal*
<rau> skype*
<rau> chemie analityczna
<rau> :)
<KiFka> kiedys byla inna brygada
<KiFka> dzis niestety ...
<rau> 4 wtedy z kolosa dostalam
<rau> :)
<KiFka> kenzol firme zalozyl
<KiFka> biznesmen pelna gemba
<rau> wiem
<rau> :)
<rau> moze mnie zatrudni :)
<KiFka> spytaj :D
<kretu> powitać
<rau> zapytam :)
<KiFka> rau, tyle ze on cos w it tam robi
<rau> coby nie robil
<rau> :P
<rau> seo
<jacekowski> ja tu dalej jestem
<jacekowski> videotesty.pl
<jacekowski> i cos jeszcze chyba robi
<rau> videotesty to przeszlosc jego chyba
<rau> to jego brata jest
<Mhrok> bry
<jacekowski> http://www.videotesty.pl/news/533/Nokia-N8-juz-w-sprzedazy/
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> zle zdjecie wlozyli
<fixer_33> witam
<fixer_33> poszukuje pliku z lista systemow w grub 2
<fixer_33> ktory to plik ?
<swistak35> fixer_33: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<swistak35> jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<frozenri1er> witam
<frozenri1er> http://allegro.pl/legalny-tani-system-operacyjny-i1298627593.html
<frozenri1er> zobaczcie co wiara sprzedaje...
<lisu> frozenri1er: pffffff, dostanie kopa od allegro
<lisu> bye bye
<jacekowski> a co w tym nielegalnego
<jacekowski> zazdroscicie?
<KiFka> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-06
<bt4> witam
<kenay> Witaj
<kklimonda_> 9/b 11
<kklimonda_> hello
<mati75> hi
<bjfs> hi ho
<Wraithulek> hej
<Nerihsa> jeh
<Mhrok> bry
<Mhrok> nie ma to jak konflikt pakietów o poranku (w gentoo)
<Wraithulek> nie ma to jak problem z grafika
<Wraithulek> ;c
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Mhrok> Wraithulek: ja nie mam grafiki, ja chce xorg zainstalowac, i bledy mi wywala :D
<Nerihsa> sterowniki ati :?
<Mhrok> niee
<Mhrok> gentoo
<Nerihsa> mowie o tym ;s
<Mhrok> jeszcze nie zaczalem kompilowac xorga, jakies pakiety sie blokuja
<Nerihsa> bo popsules
<Wraithulek> ja sie mecze z ustawieniem na SiSie wyzszej rozdzielczosci niz 800x600
<bjfs> a mi GeForce 5500 spokojnie smiga pod Windows 7, choc Nvidia wstrzymala wsparcie dla serii FX na etapie Visty :P
<Wraithulek> a mi SiS spokojnie chodzi w wiekszej rozdzialce na Win 7
<Wraithulek> ale ja chce Ubuntu lc
<Wraithulek> :C
<bjfs> normalne karty powinny obslugiwac wyzsza rozdzielczosc ze standardowymi sterownikami vesa
<Wraithulek> SiS nie jest normalna karta
<Wraithulek> ;c
<bjfs> o, ludzie na NK sie obudzili bo dopiero teraz sa nowe powiadomienia :b
<Wraithulek> :O
<Mhrok> z czym sie obudzili?
<Wraithulek> po co mam zainstalowane xserver-xorg-video-intel /radeon/ati
<Mhrok> bo ubuntu instaluje wszystko
<Mhrok> masz tez pewnie stery do voodoo
<Wraithulek> ta
<bjfs> omg http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/11/05/137212/Ubuntu-Dumps-X-For-Unity-On-Wayland
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33ptk4y> (at linux.slashdot.org)
<bjfs> widac ubuntyci chca wyznaczac nowy trynd
<kklimonda_> bjfs: tam (w poście oryginalnym) jest napisane, że zajmie to 4-5 lat najmarniej ;)
<bjfs> kklimonda_: no ale to sie czyta tak gladko, jak Fakt ;-)
<kklimonda_> no bo /. to taki Fakt jest w sumie
<bjfs> w kazdym razie nie wiem o co halo z tym calym unity vs gnome shell; wywale oba i postawie sawfish jak tak dalej pojdzie
<bjfs> albo e17, moze wreszczie bedzie lekkostrawne
<kklimonda_> bjfs: to takie nowe starcie w stylu compiz vs. metacity czy coś w tym guście
<bjfs> mhm, no w sumie kolejne dżenerejszyn musi miec swoje holi łer
<Wraithulek> sprobowac wywali stery od s3 i zostawic VESA?
<Wraithulek> i sprawdzic co sie stanie?
<kklimonda_> możesz spróbować
<kklimonda_> ale skoro tam masz sis to monitor pewnie też wiekowy i, znając życie, to bardziej jego wina
<Wraithulek> to na lapku
<Wraithulek> ;d
<Wraithulek> a na Winzgrozie 7 jest ok
<bjfs> pewnie na lapku masz monitor crt ;P
<kklimonda_> a na północy noszą kalesony na wiosnę
<kklimonda_> u mnie, w t23, jakiś sis działa spokojnie i 1024x768 ustawia
 * Nerihsa nigdy nie nosi kalesonow
<Wraithulek> ja mam jakiegos lapka esystem 4213
<Nerihsa> meow
<bjfs> eh dawniej to sie zmienialo jedna linijke w polu Driver i bylo ok; a te automagiczne automaty lubia psuc niekonwencjonalne konfiguracje
<Wraithulek> eh. nic
<kklimonda_> bjfs: teraz też można zmienić jedną linijkę, xorg.conf mapriorytet nat automagiczną konfiguracją.
<kklimonda_> nad
<kklimonda_> kurde, powinienem spać a nie kodować w nocy
 * Wraithulek slucha: [ALBUM] - Metallica - Live Shit: Binge & Purge - CD2 - Fade to Black - Nieznany - (1:28/7:12)
<kklimonda_> Wraithulek: z Linuksem jest tak, że im dziwniejszy (czyt. tańszy i od mniej znanego producenta) to tym mniejsza szansa, że będzie działało wszystko.
<bjfs> mi np nie za bardzo dziala usypianie na fujitsu-siemens amilo :P
<Nerihsa> ja tam nie rozumiem po co miliard linuxow robic jak lepiej byloby poprawic to co juz jest
<kklimonda_> Nerihsa: to i tak nie ma znaczenia - kernel jest jeden, sterowniki od grafiki też
<Nerihsa> kklimonda_: w tym kontekscie bardziej mi tez chodzilo o pierdyliard serwerow dzwiekow, rozwiazan, fs i uj wie co jeszcze
<Wraithulek> zaraz wywale wszelkie sterowniki do grafy >.<
<Wraithulek> wywalam VESA instaluje jedynie sis
<Wraithulek> moze bedzie
<bjfs> a mi sie wlasnie przypomnialo, jak w erze ms-dos wybieralo sie w grach; czy chce sie tryb CGA, EGA, czy VGA :P
<kklimonda_> Nerihsa: e tam, 2 serwery dźwięku, dwa toolkity, dwa DE, systemów plików też nie ma zbyt wielu tak naprawdę - liczą się może ze 3, plus btrfs
<Mhrok> i swap!
<Mhrok> ;>
<bjfs> ta, ext2, ext3, ext4 + btrfs :P
<bjfs> i bardzo slabe wsparcie exfat
<Wraithulek> dobra, pytanko
<Wraithulek> wywalilem VESA, zostalo sis
<Wraithulek> teraz jak dodac plik xorg.conf?
<Kwpolska> Wraithulek: stworzyc
<Mhrok> nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf i robisz
<Mhrok> ew. touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf a potem nano...
<Wraithulek> thx
<bjfs> albo Xorg --configure ; podobno trzeba najpierw gdm wylaczyc ;p
<Wraithulek> ok, jest
<Wraithulek> tera reset
<Wraithulek> i sprawdzic
<Mhrok> najpierw irssi zainstaluj
<Mhrok> jak nie wstanie... ;d
<Wraithulek> po co ?> :D
<Mhrok> nvm
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mhrok> witaj Mat_Matan
 * KiFka hi
<Mhrok> hej KiFka
<KiFka> :)
<mikexcr> KiFka: :)
<KiFka> czesc mike
<mikexcr> hej :)
<TheNumb> ;x
<BlessJah> wayland?
<BlessJah> hm... nie wiedzialem ze sa alternatywy dla xorga
<orneo1212> BlessJah, ja tez nie wiedzialem
<DaZ> dla wszystkiego są.
<DaZ> tylko pewnie o nich nie wiesz bo pisze je jakiś pryszczers w piwnicy wieczorami
<BlessJah> DaZ: no ze dla wszystkiego sa to ja wiem, i wiem ze jakis pryszczers juz dawno napisal alternatywe
<BlessJah> chodzilo mi o zywe dzialajace i uzywalne alternatywy
<BlessJah> a skoro ubuntu chce sie przeniesc na wayland to znaczy ze albo projekt jest zywy albo rokuje duze nadzieje
<DaZ> to jeszcze nie wiem czy weyland sie kwalifikuje
<DaZ> albo guru ubuntu ma pomieszane w głowie [;
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: co? ubuntu chce iksy porzucuc?
<Kwpolska> porzucic*
<BlessJah> DaZ: unity jest tworzone od zera czy przejeta od pryszczersa?
<BlessJah> pewno wayland zostanie przejete albo sforkowane
<DaZ> dunnolol
<DaZ> ze dwie noce spędziłem żeby sie dowiedzieć co to to unity i dalej nie wiem
<BlessJah> DaZ: taki gnome tylko poczatkowo zaplanowany na netbooki (maly ekran) a obecnie glowne DE ubuntu
<DaZ> i tu sie kończy logika, a zaczyna ubuntu
<DaZ> gdzie coś na netbooki kończy jako główny de [;
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: unity od zera
<Kwpolska> ubuntu logic
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: jesli jest tak ladnie jak na screenach i tak stabilnie i szybko jak w propagandowych przekazach
<BlessJah> to unity jest swietnym pomyslem
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: spokojnie, tak nie jest
<Kwpolska> propaganda jak w СССР
<DaZ> my w polszy.
<DaZ> nie no, ja tam im z tym weylandem kibicuje, a nuż mi sie sterowniki nvidii doroibą paru technologii
<orneo1212> kto zna jakis odpowiednik ubuntu software center?
<Kwpolska> orneo1212: poszukaj w synapticu gnome-add, znajdziesz, chyba gnome-add-software albo co
<Nerihsa> dodaj/usun programy - panel sterowania w windows
<BlessJah> hm... nieco sie na nomachine x zawiodlem, nie wiem czy wina lezy po stronie klienta czy serwera
<Kwpolska> orneo1212: gnome-app-install albo gnome-packagekit
<BlessJah> dpkg/apt
<orneo1212> Kwpolska, to nie to
<Kwpolska> orneo1212: to pierwsze to bylo przed USC, to drugie jest w wersji kde w kubusiu
<orneo1212> Kwpolska, ok
<TheNumb> Czy ktoś jest zadowolony z Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> ;p
 * Mhrok ma gentoo
<Mhrok> własnie odpaliłem xorg! :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: i co?
<TheNumb> Orgazzzmmmm? :P
<Mhrok> nic, teraz kompiluję jakąś przeglądarkę, bo mam tapete, panele, terminal i wyjście
<TheNumb> Mhrok: emerge opera. Będzie szybciej ;]
<TheNumb> Mhrok: co masz, gnome? :P
<Mhrok> TheNumb: mam już gnome-light i firefoxa
<TheNumb> Mhrok: gz
<BlessJah> Caemyr: juz probowales x11 forwarding?
<BlessJah> Caemyr: bo chcialbym jak najmniej ingerujac w szkolny soft odpalac sobie appsy z serwera
<BlessJah> Caemyr: tym bardziej ze bede musial w ten sposob przygotowac nawet do 10 komputerow a to duzo roboty, juz predzej zremasteruje livecd zeby sie samo laczylo
<Mhrok> właśnie, muszę zaisntalować alsa
<Caemyr> BlessJah: niestety, tylko cos czytalem o tym
<BlessJah> aha ok
<BlessJah> xming 2MB, cygwin chyba 50mb
<BlessJah> powinienem od xminga zaczac, zainstaluje sie zanim wogole cygwin sie sciagnie
<Caemyr> i bodajrze robili to przy pomocy xminga
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: x11 forwarding? putty umi
<BlessJah> chrzanie cygwina, jak mam to na 10 kompach robic...
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: putty umi ale musi miec lokalnie serwer x11
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: robiles to wczesniej? jak nie to sam google moge uzyc (nomachine X za dlugo sie laczy, cygwin na razie odpada, zaraz sproboje xminga)
<Kwpolska> nie probowalem bo nie mam jak
<BlessJah> potem zremasteruje livecd, zeby sie automatycznie laczyl i bedziemy z pieprzonego livecd pracowac
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: mozna tez jakos rdp czy co
<Kwpolska> albo inne takie
<BlessJah> rdp ssie
<BlessJah> ja chce tylko aplikacje odpalic
<BlessJah> moge przeciez po lanie hulac 100mbps przez VNC ale po co?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: uzywaj konsolowych
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: jak mowilem o 10 komputerach to nie chodzilo mi o to ze sam bede 10 uzywal
<BlessJah> hm... uruchomiłem xminga w koncu
<BlessJah> ale mam zbyt duze lagi
<BlessJah> po lanie moze to bedzie dzialalo spoko
<BlessJah> ale na razie sie nie sprawdza
<Mhrok> he! mam dźwięk! :D
<michal__> hej mam pytanie a niebardzo sie rozeznaje w tym temacie jest jakies narzedzie do pozycjonowania stron zeby dzialalo pod ubuntu
<Mhrok> hm, co masz na myśli pod "pozycjonowanie stron"?
<michal__> no zeby sie wyswietlala w googlach w pierwszej 10 np
 * Mhrok nie wie, ale zastanawia sie jak to działa... i czy to działa jeszcze
<Kwpolska> michal__: haha
<mati75> `g pozycjonowanie stron
<Przekliniak> mati75: PierwszeMiejsce.net.pl :: Skuteczne Pozycjonowanie Stron: <http://www.pierwszemiejsce.net.pl/>
<Kwpolska> michal__: SEO wystarczy
<Mhrok> tak jak myślałem, wyśmialiście go :D
<michal__> no tak ale seo to na server czy na system
<michal__> o to mi chodzi, mowie ze bez pojecia w tym jestem
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Coś jeszcze działa out-of-box? :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: moja karta wifi
<Mhrok> TheNumb: w sensie?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: w gentoo? :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie.
<Kwpolska> ale w innych distro owszem
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: możliwe, że w innych. Z moją na pewno problemu nie będzie ;)
<Mhrok> no jak narazie musiałem ustawić kolejność dźwiekówek, odpowiedni sterownik do grafy... troche powalczyć z konfliktami pakietów...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: chociaz nie, powinno byc OOTB firmware
<TheNumb> A może dam jeszcze raz szansę Archowi...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: good idea
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja wlasnie wgrywam paczke ze smieciami do archa na pamiec przenosna
<Mhrok> Arch++
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ;P
<TheNumb> Mhrok: to czemu się Gentoo bawisz? ;)
<michal__> Kwpolska,  a jak to seo na linuxie ruszyc
<TheNumb> W Archu denerwuje mnie to, że GNOME jest skompilowane z HALem ;]
<Kwpolska> michal__: na linuksie? seo to wstawianie roznych smieci do kodu strony zeby google lubilo
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: hal ftw
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie lubię. Nawetw głupim ubuntu nie ma.
<TheNumb> s/Nawetw/Nawet w/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: w ubu nie ma bo ubu to idioci
<Kwpolska> mi w fedorze nie dziala hal
<Kwpolska> dlatego ide na archa
<michal__> yhy
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: Fedory nie lubię.
<TheNumb> Tylko doprowadzenie Archa do stanu używalności... Ech ;/
 * Mhrok ma swoje ulubione linuksy: Debian, Arch za prostotę, a Gentoo za skomplikowanie
<TheNumb> No trudno. Pomęczę się :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: huh?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Gentoo jest dla mnie prostsze niż PLD.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: no wiesz, ściąganie całego syfu :P
<Mhrok> TheNumb: a nie wiem, PLD nie instalowałem jeszcze nigdy
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja sobie juz sciagnalem w vboksie i mam paczke wielkosci plyty CD
<Mhrok> TheNumb: wolisz ściągać cały syf, czy kompilować sały syf? :)
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie robi mi to, serio xD
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: porzucasz Fedorę? :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ta
<Mhrok> hm, w sumie jak teraz mam Q9550 to różnica między kompilacją a dwonloadem nie jest jakaś hiperstraszna
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: plyta w napedzie
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: no to go.
<TheNumb> Zobaczymy kto pierwszy.
<TheNumb> ;)
<Mhrok> jak bawiłem się w gentoo na single-core była zabawa
<Mhrok> teraz 20-30 minut i cały genkernel all zrobiony
<TheNumb> Mhrok: genkernel all omfg.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/archconfig
<TheNumb> Ja mam w 15 minut mój kernel na słabiutkim laptopie.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: nie chciało mi się wczotaj w nocy wybierać modułów
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: a do tego mam cache z tymi pakietami
<Mhrok> zapomniałbym o sterowniku do sata (tak jak ostatnio) i gówno by z tego było
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: Nieźle. Ja wszystko robię po kolei...
<Mhrok> preferuję kernel prawie bez modułów (takiego sterownika ati nie wkompiluję niestety), ale lenistwo wygrywa :d
<TheNumb> Dobra, to lecę :P
 * TheNumb detaches
<barnex> hmm, nagle mplayer zaczął mi pluć błędami Xów i nie wyświetlać obrazu :o
<barnex> X11 error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: z którego mirrora ssiesz?
<TheNumb> W sensie paczki. Bo polskie wszystkie są niekatualne.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb:
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: mam z reflectora, patrz skrypt
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: reflector -f 10 ro /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<dweller> TheNumb: hosteurope
<Kwpolska> http://www.thenews.pl/international/artykul142965_lech-kaczynski-way--chicago.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/36yrbhk> (at www.thenews.pl)
<dweller> lame
 * Kwpolska nie znosi chicago i calej polonii
<EsmD> czemu?
<Kwpolska> EsmD: wyborczy kczora
<Kwpolska> sa zbyt polscy
<Kwpolska> gdybym zyl w US to bym sie wyzbyl czlaj polskosci
<EsmD> nawet gdybym byl w afryce nie zaglosowalbym na tego idiote, oni nie znaja go, wiec wybaczyc mozna
<Kwpolska> EsmD: znaja
<dweller> Kwpolska: polonia to nie tylko usa, tak gwoli ścisłości
<EsmD> wlasciwie to w usa choruja na ciezki niedobor mozgu, wiec wybaczyc tez mozna
<dweller> ano
<BlessJah> !seen webnull
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 18 hours, 34 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<Kwpolska> dweller: wiem. nie znosze calosci
<dweller> pogadamy za kilka lat
<dweller> ja bedziesz koczował przed pośredniakiem
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: pff, drugi jestem l/
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> Miałem paskudne, wytrawne wino do obiadu.
<TheNumb> Tragedia.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: po co kase marnowac nie? jabole tansze i smaczniejsze pewno
<barnex> mmm jabole
<barnex> tylko tak średnio do obiadu
<BlessJah> barnex: jak wytrawne mu nie smakuje
<pechowiec> witam. ogarnia ktoś ten shit z tp?
<TheNumb> pechowiec: turbo pascal?
<pechowiec> telekomunikacja polska -.-
<TheNumb> To się wysłów.
<TheNumb> pechowiec: w sensie, co konkretnie?
<pechowiec> dali mi dekoder + liveshit i miałabyć prędkość 2 mbps
<TheNumb> A jest?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: jak nie ma to dzwon na niebieska linie i krzycz, moze lacze masz zbyt slae
<pechowiec> w dekoderze brakuje kanałów (mezzo,axn,discovery), prędkość niecałe 2 mbps i ciągle zrywa...  5 minut połączenia i dc ;(
<Kwpolska> jesli masz problemy z liveshitem - wypieprz go
<barnex> a to nie jest tak, że oni dają "możliwą najwyższą prędkość 2mbps"
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: ja mam ten dekoderek po satelicie, ale wylaczony, bo teraz mam polszmat na miesiac.
<pechowiec> przyjechał jakiś buc i powiedział ze mieszkam za daleko od centrali  i 2 mbps nie pójdzie tylko 05,mbps :E
<barnex> a potem się okazuje że 2mbps to jest, ale o 3 w nocy?
<pechowiec> barnex: prędkość nawet mniejsza mnie zadowala ale ciągle dc są wkurwiające
<Kwpolska> za daleko od centrali?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: od blaszaka.
<TheNumb> Takiego baraku co sobie stoi.
<Kwpolska> ja mam problemy z netem od tepsy, ale to wina wifi
<TheNumb> Ja mam koło siebie jeden od dialogu, a drugi od tp.
<phpechowiec> kur...
<phpechowiec> parametry lini http://wklej.org/id/413799/
<phpechowiec> wrr...
<phpechowiec> okropny ten net
<phpechowiec> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł co z tym nie tak?
<Mhrok> sprawdź kabel do centrali
<Mhrok> czyt telefon
<Mhrok> bo chyba to jest coś przez tel
<phpechowiec> Mhrok: generalnie sygnał jest, ale te ciągłe dc to koszmar
<EsmD> phpechowiec: jak ci cos nie dziala to wystarczy ich porzadnie zj**ac. a jesli jednak nie wystarczy to wylacz te gowno i nie plac rachunkow
<TheNumb> EsmD: wrzuć Anie na kanał.
<EsmD> znajomy staruszek tak zrobil z play, i mu mogli naskakac
<EsmD> TheNumb: ip
<phpechowiec> EsmD: ma dzwonic typ co zrobic z tym shitem bo typy z "pomocy" technicznej mowia ze sie nie da 2 mb i 1 tez nie
<TheNumb> phpechowiec: jak się nie da, to nie ma. Mój znajomy podpisał umowę na 6Mbps ale jak przyjechał technik, to się okazało że nie da rady więcej niż 2.
<EsmD> a ty z czego masz neta?
<TheNumb> Ja?
<TheNumb> ;x
<EsmD> nie, phpechowiec
<TheNumb> EsmD: tp.
<EsmD> TheNumb: "nie da sie" to u nich znaczy to samo co "szkoda kasy marnowac na podlaczenie nowej linii"
<Mhrok> taa
 * Mhrok ma 3km do centrali po kablu
<Mhrok> i mogę mieć 6Mb/s max
<TheNumb> EsmD: nie, bo to jest wieś pod Toruniem. Tak to by wszystkie telefony pierdolnęły :D
<TheNumb> Ja mam 100m od centrali ;p
<Mhrok> TheNumb: no, i masz pewnie max 20Mb/s
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie, dialog chyba daje tylko 100mbps max.
<TheNumb> A ja mam 3 mbps.
<EsmD> przeciez gdyby neta podpinali, to by oczywiscie musieli zrobic zeby zabezpieczyc wszystko
<Mhrok> albo jak masz szczęście to masz światłowód UPC albo Aster gdzieś w okolicy
<EsmD> a ja mam 1mbps :/
<EsmD> i place 70zl prawie....
<Mhrok> ja mam 2Mb/s
<Mhrok> i płacę 84
<TheNumb> O, światłowody oferują teraz w dialogu.
<TheNumb> A ja mam 3 mbps za 54.
<Mhrok> a teraz od 1 grudnia będe miał 6Mb/s za 59,9 :D
<TheNumb> http://dialog.pl/klienci_indywidualni/produkty_i_uslugi/promocje/energetyczny_internet_solo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/235ys3b> (at dialog.pl)
<Mhrok> http://www.upc.pl/internet/
<Kwpolska> znajde tu jakiegos uzyszkodnika archa?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: co nie tak?
<Mhrok> uwielbiam przy emerge --newuse --deep cośtam trafić na takie pakiety jak gcc albo qt
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ;D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ja zawsze robiłem tylko emerge -uDN world.
<TheNumb> I gitara.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nvm
<Kwpolska> tylko chcialem sie upewnic czy mi sie partycje nie spieprza, bo instlator w select mountpoints widzi raw->no_fs
<Mhrok> TheNumb: no, --update --newuse --deep
<Kwpolska> a mam 5 partycji + extended
<Mhrok> ja to napisałem tak, żeby niegentooowcy zrozumieli
<phpechowiec> ehh...
<phpechowiec> miał ktoś taki problem już?
<Mhrok> z dc neostrady?
<Mhrok> pewnie tak z milion osób
<Mhrok> ja jak mi nie działa internet to molestuje konsultanta netii do skutku
<Mhrok> i najcześciej szybko się uwijają
<TheNumb> Kurwa, gdzieś się routing zjebał.
<TheNumb> I... wolno mi ssie różne rzeczy.
<TheNumb> m.in google chrome.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: u mnie pomaga wyjecie karty wifi i wlozenie spowrotem
<Mhrok> zalez←
<phpechowiec> babka powiedziała w tp przy sprzedaży: "dalek od centrali więc 6 nie pójdzie a 2 będzie śmigać"
<Mhrok> bo czasem walnie na przykład serwerownia plix w Mariott'cie w Warszawie, na to wyjęcie karty wifi nie pomoże :)
 * Kwpolska probuje z archem i sie modli
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: łatwo postawić Archa.
<phpechowiec> Kwpolska: olej archa postaw gen2
<Mhrok> phpechowiec: ja właśnie dziś postawiłem :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: nie masz co robić z czasem :D
<Mhrok> TheNumb: wiem
<TheNumb> Mhm, może ja też sobie postawię ;x
<TheNumb> W sumie to czemu nie?
 * TheNumb bierze się za stawianie Gentoo.
<onedeep69> siemanizacja
<TheNumb> onedeep69: cześć
 * TheNumb detaches
 * Kwpolska ma juz system bazowy
<Kwpolska> i cache dziala
<Kwpolska> jak ja nie znosze jak appsy nie maja -v
<karu_> czesc
<karu_> moze ktos z Was - ogarnietych w temacie bedzie wiedzial. Mam dysk ntfs, dopisalem go do pliku fstab. Problem tkwi w tym, ze podczas startu systemu czasem zamontuje sie poprawnie a czasem nie - gdyz zamienia sie nazwa z drugim dyskiem :D tzn. raz wyswietla sie jako 'sdb1' a raz jako 'sda1'
<EsmD> jak sie sprawdza ip serwera freenode, np kornbluth.freenode.net ? nie pamietam, jestem troche zawieszony
<barnex> barnex@fasada:~$ ping kornbluth.freenode.net
<barnex> PING kornbluth.freenode.net (82.96.64.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<barnex> chyba że chcesz z poziomu IRC, to nie wiem
<KiFka> dokladnie wystarczy pingnac
<EsmD> dzieki
<Stirlitz> karu_, dopisz go po UUID
<Stirlitz> karu_, blkid ci pokaże uuidy
<dweller> w /dev/disk/by-uuid masz uuidy
<bt4> witam
<pechowiec> za ile można kupić najtańszy switch?
<Mhrok> ile portów?
<Mhrok> pewnie jakieś grosze
<Mhrok> alle mówi, że z promowanych to 25zł
<barnex> 30 z przesyłką
<oskar_> Witam.
<barnex> a używany pewnie jeszcze taniej
<barnex> w sumie ja jestem szczęśliwy, że udało mi się mój używany bratu wepchnąć, bo nie mam serca wyrzucać sprzętu :3
<oskar_> Jest może tu osoba znająca dobrze  matematyke i aktualnie nudzaca się?
<barnex> a nie sądzę, żeby mi się przydał przez najbliższe kilkanaście lat.
<EsmD> TheNumb: anka wstala, ale jako anka99
<Mhrok> oskar_: na jakim poziomie?
<oskar_> studia
 * Mhrok jest w liceum :D
<karu_> Stirlitz, dweller w dev/disk/by-uuid mam trzy pliki ale nie moge ich otworzyc
<oskar_> mam do rozwiazania 10 stron a4 z zadaniami a zrobiłem już 8 i szukam chętnego na chociaz jedną strone
<pechowiec> Mhrok: mam jeden port a potrzebuje 2
<Kwpolska> karu_: lolwut
<Enlik> karu_: (nie wiem, o co chodzi, ale co do tego)  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<karu_> sa powiazane z sda1 i sdb1
<Mhrok> no
<Mhrok> o to chodzi
<karu_> no :)
<Mhrok> dzięki temu, wiesz który sdX jest jakim uuid
<Mhrok> i co najlepsze, możesz tego użyć!
<karu_> o kurde!
<karu_> zebym jeszcze wiedzial jak!
<Kwpolska> karu_: w fstabie zamiast /dev/sda1 uuid=o0tgi40yhik40ygjw309jgy (chyba tak)
<karu_> /dev/sda1	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<karu_> /dev/sdb1	/media/sdb1	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=pl_PL.utf8	0	0
<karu_> natomiast teraz ntfs jest sda1 :P
<pechowiec> Mhrok: to sie da tylko przez switcha podzielić czy jakoś inaczej też da rade?
<karu_> czyli zamienic sdb1 na uuid? ;]
<kklimonda_> no i dlatego używa się uuidów
<Mhrok> pechowiec: switch najprzyjemniejszy jest w użyciu
<kklimonda_> karu_: powinieneś mieć coś w stylu
<Mhrok> zasadniczo teraz się innych alternatyw nie uzywa
<pechowiec> Mhrok: a najtańsze co?
<Mhrok> switch
<kklimonda_> UUID=<uuid> / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Mhrok> przecież to jest taniutkie :d
<kklimonda_> i tak dla każdej partycji
<karu_> mhm
<pechowiec> Mhrok: bo kurde nie wiem co o tym myśleć... był livebox z podłączonym kompem przez usb to sie nie mógł połączyć wywaliłem usb i net śmiga teraz aż miło
<karu_> kklimonda_: pozniej sie z tym pobawie
<karu_> dzieki za pomoc!
<Mhrok> pechowiec: livebox zakrzywia rzeczywistość
<pechowiec> Mhrok: livebox łamie ludzi :E
<Mhrok> pechowiec: kup najtańszy ruter z modemem
<Mhrok> ja kupiłem jakiegoś tplinka i stoi i działa
<pechowiec> ile zapłaciłeś?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: "telewizje" masz z satelity?
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: ta
<pechowiec> ale przy każdym starcie sprawdza połącznei z liveshit
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: to nie wylaczaj
<Kwpolska> bedzie dzialalo
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: po czasie sie kody zdeazaktualizja i bedzie trzeba podpiac
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: pieprzysz
<pechowiec> -.-
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: mi kilka miesiecy stal i dzialalo
<pechowiec> ten sdh85?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: co?
<pechowiec> dekoder szajsung sdh85
<Kwpolska> ta, ten
 * KiFka re
<root_> ku... nie ta konsol;a ;d
<bikstopa> hello ;d
<bikstopa> teraz lepiej ;d
<barnex> root = najpopularniejszy username na tym kanale
<barnex> cześć
<bikstopa> ta. ale zalogowalem sie z konsoli roota ;d
<bikstopa> gdzie teraz sie ustawia klawisze myszki jak nie mam pliku xorg.conf?
<bikstopa> bo w myszce mam klawisze do przechodzenia na str ww do przodu i do tylu
<bikstopa> w btnx ustawilem go sobie by wciskal kombinacje klawiszy
<bikstopa> i w tej chwili klika kombinacje klawiszy i przewija str do przodu/tylu - ma ktos pomysl jak to wylaczyc? bo nic w google nie moge o tym znalesc
<Kwpolska> b	a nie dziala ootb?
<barnex> z tego co zrozumiałem, to działa, ale nie tak jak chce
<wyrwiszmat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<wyrwiszmat> Przekliniak: thx m8
<bikstopa> btnx dziala. klika kombinacje klawiszy, ale dziala tez stara funkcja przycisku, czego nie chce.
<bikstopa> o i po zainstalowaniu pulseaudio nie mam dzzwieku na yt ;/
<Kwpolska> bikstopa: w ubuntu?
<bikstopa> deb
<bikstopa> ;p
<Kwpolska> bikstopa: pa sux
<Kwpolska> bikstopa: i idz na #debian lub #debian-pl
<bikstopa> xd
<bikstopa> czepiasz sie xd
<bikstopa> pa sux, wiem, ale mam zrytego laptopa z dziwnym wyjsciem audio i nie obluguje mi to go nic na linuksie. na forum jakims wyczytalem ze pa go obsluzy
<Kwpolska> u nie pa dzialal w fedorze, teraz am esound w archu
<bikstopa> u mnie na tym zj.....nym wyjscuy nic nie dziala
<bikstopa> mam jakiegos jacka gdzie jedna dziurka obsluguje i sluchawki i mikrofon ;/
<kklimonda_> Kwpolska: używasz esd?
<bikstopa> ni
<bikstopa> ;p
<bikstopa> a t ie do mnie ;d
<Kwpolska> kklimonda_: esound? ta, ale flash nie dziala.
<kklimonda_> Kwpolska: i psioczysz na pa? ech, masz dziwne gusta
<adam123> Witam. Potrzebuje zrobić bootowalnego pandirva z windowsem. Jakim programem mogę to zrobić na linuksie?
<Kwpolska> adam123: nie da sie
<Kwpolska> mozesz z windowsa tylko przez winpe
<kklimonda_> e tam nie da
<foreste> czesc ;<
<kklimonda_> oh, wait - bootowalny pendrive z windowsem czy z instalatorem windowsa? ;)
<foreste> foxitrader ma zepsuty deb ;/
<bikstopa> Kwpolska: tak samo jak ubuntu tylko kopiujesz potem pliki z plytki XPka a nie ubu
<bikstopa> brb
<kklimonda_> foreste: zepsuty?
<foreste> no
<foreste> zainstalowalem i nie dziala ;/
<foreste> chyba tylko deb jest na ubu ;/
<foreste> bo na debku nie uruchamia sie ;/
<kklimonda_> ech, pisz po Polsku.
<foreste> http://mirrors.foxitsoftware.com/pub/foxit/reader/desktop/linux/1.x/1.1/enu/FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2fgxlzw> (at mirrors.foxitsoftware.com)
<foreste> to
<foreste> czym rozni ubu od deba ?
<kklimonda_> nie no - tyle zrozumiałem, ale co znaczy "chyba tylko deb jest na ubu bo na debku nie uruchamia sie"
<foreste> tzn sciezkach
<kklimonda_> foreste: ścieżkami nie
<kklimonda_> ale resztą tak
<kklimonda_> paczka zbudowana dla debiana (sprzed ponad roku) ma niewielką szansę ot tak zainstalować się i odpalić na aktualnym ubuntu
<foreste> mam debcia 6. 0
<foreste> trza samemu zrobic deb
<foreste> z checkinstall  :P
<kklimonda_> foreste: naucz się, że z pytaniami o debiana powinieneś się udać na kanał debianowi poświęcony. Jeżeli to za trudne to pisz dużymi literami "używam debiana" bym wiedział kiedy nie tracić czasu a reszta wiedziała jak ci pomóc ;)
<michal__> mam problem w 10.04 ze skalowaniem okna w programie wyglada tak jakby klawisze byly poza ekranem i jak zmniejsze to nawet tez nie az tak bardzo ukrywanie dolnego paska tez niepomaga
<michal__> czy to moze wina motywu
<michal__> da sie to jakos naprawic
<foreste> kklimonda_:  na #debian.pl
<kklimonda_> michal__: zmień motyw? :)
<foreste> niema nikogo :P
<michal__> yhy no sprobuje moze cos pomoze
<kklimonda_> jak nie pomoże, to zrób screenshota, byśmy widzieli jak to wygląda.
<michal__> kk chwila
<julek> kklimonda_: masz ubuntu, czy kubuntu?
<kklimonda_> ubuntu
<julek> tak myslalem...
<julek> instalowales 10.10?
<kklimonda_> tak
<julek> fajny ma instalator, nie:)
<julek> ?
<kklimonda_> ano
<julek> wlasnie ostatnio zainstalowalem:)
<julek> i chyba wywale w cholere tego archa:)
<julek> i tak to, za co go lubilem dawno zniknelo;)
<julek> polowe rzeczy musze kompilowac z aur, a ubuntu mi sie spodobalo:)
<julek> kiedys arch mial w repo kodeki, opere itp, teraz to wszystko przeniesli do aur
<julek> i trzeba sobie samemu radzic, samemu aktualizowac...
<kklimonda_> cóż
<julek> no i ubuntu dziala ladnie z moja karta sieciowa i ati:)
<julek> a w archu przy kazdej aktualizacji kernela musialem sam sterowniki ati i do wifi przeinstalowywac
<Stirlitz> kklimonda_, zapisz sobie w kalendarzu ktoś się przyznał do ubuntu i jeszcze pochwalił - do tego archowiec :)
<julek> hehe
<julek> Stirlitz: ja nawet i gentoo mialem;)
<kklimonda_> Stirlitz: no właśnie czekam aż powie prima aprilis ;)
<michal__> http://www.picshot.pl/public/view/full/15782 kklimonda_  tak to wygląda zmiana motywu też nie pomogła
<julek> kklimonda_: nie powiem:)
<julek> ostatnie ubuntu jakie widzialem, to bylo 9.04, no i niestety bylo kiepskie
<michal__> tam na dole powinny być jeszcze przyciski zastosuj i ok i jakies tam jeszcze
<kklimonda_> michal__: a, no to masz za małą rozdzielczość i tyle
<julek> ale 10.10 jest ok (moze poza tymi przyciskami okienek po lewej stronie);)
<michal__> to jeszcze glupie pytanie jak ja zmienic
<Mhrok> gentoo rządzi... nie ma załadowanego sterownika do grafiki, a i tak dzielnie xy wyświetlają obraz i normalnie działają
<kklimonda_> michal__: nie wiem czy możesz - może to po prostu rozdzielczość twojego monitora?
<julek> Mhrok: to akurat nie zasluga gentoo...
<michal__> no lapka mam
<julek> michal__: masz ustawiona natywna rozdzielczsc ekranu?
<kklimonda_> michal__: to w ogóle screenshot całego twojego ekranu ?
<michal__> tak calego
<kklimonda_> jakiś netbook?
<michal__> paski poukrywalem
<kklimonda_> ew. coś małego?
<Mhrok> julek: a czego?
<michal__> niee laptop dell 15 cali
<julek> Mhrok: x.org?
<michal__> inspirion 1545
<Mhrok> julek: gentoo brzmi lepiej ;d
<julek> Mhrok: chcialbys;)
<julek> Mhrok: btw, uwazasz, ze gentoo jest lepsze?
<michal__> kklimonda_,  a da sie jakos rozdzielczos recznie zmienic
<Mhrok> julek: w żadnym wypadku :d
<julek> Mhrok: pomijam to, ile samemu trzeba sie naustawiac...
<kklimonda_> michal__: nie da się - masz maksymalną jaką twój monitor wspiera
<kklimonda_> michal__: po prostu program nie został w takiej przetestowany
<kklimonda_> michal__: możesz, trzymając lewy alt, kliknąć na okno i je przesunąć w górę.
<julek> bylo cos takiego jak rozdzielczosc wirtualna...
<michal__> git :D działa z tym altem
<phpechowiec> julek: o/ kope lat
<michal__> wiecej mi nie trzeba jakos dam rade
<barnex> kklimonda_: czasem się da ustawić coś takiego, że masz pulpit większy niż monitor i możesz po nim jeździć?
<michal__> dzieki
<julek> phpechowiec: o/
<julek> no kupe, za przeproszeniem...;)
<kklimonda_> barnex: da się ale to niezbyt wygodne jest
<barnex> no niezbyt.
<julek> phpechowiec: matura w tym roku?
<pechowiec> julek: w 2012
<julek> za rok... cos mi sie poprzestawialo
<pechowiec> wkurwiam sie teraz z zadaniami dla gimnazjum o0
<pechowiec> pojebane sa
<pechowiec> ale typ z maty kazał liczyć
<pechowiec> np. sprawdzić czy 111...111 (49 jedynek) jest liczbą pierwszą
<pechowiec> a co u ciebie?
 * Mhrok pisał w środę maturę próbną z matmy podstawowej ;>
<julek> heh... stara bida... dalej walcze na studiach (ze soba:P)
<pechowiec> Mhrok: ponoć banalna była
<pechowiec> Mhrok: znajoma mówiłą...
<pechowiec> julek: :)
<Mhrok> pechowiec: no łątwa to ona była
<julek> pechowiec: matura w ogole jest banalna;)
<Mhrok> ale czego się spodziewałeś po podstawowej? :d
<julek> pechowiec: jak widze czasem kto ja zdal...;)
<pechowiec> Mhrok: to tylko podstawa?
<pechowiec> julek: ja sie boje mojej z angl
<Mhrok> próbna tak
<pechowiec> julek: bo chyba musze dwujęzyczną zdawać :F
<pechowiec> i boje sie że mnie upier....
<julek> pechowiec: pamietaj, mamy socjalizm;)
<pechowiec> jak socjalizm?
<pechowiec> wtf?
<julek> powszechna rownosc itp....
<pechowiec> lol
<pechowiec> ta jasne :>
<julek> :)
<julek> pechowiec: zdaja miernoty, to ty masz nie zdac?;)
<julek> tak btw.:matura z polskiego
<julek> powiedzmy 100pkt za calosc
<pechowiec> julek: z drugiej strony nie moge olewać wszystkiego
<julek> z czego tylko 2 pkt (w wypracowaniu) za forme
<pechowiec> ale -2 za orty :)
<julek> mozna zrobic 100 bledow ortograficznych i stracic 2 pkt
<julek> a ty sie boisz, ze czasem moze cos niepoprawnie napiszesz?
<pechowiec> boje sie że mnie wyzeróją bo nieczytelne  :P
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze to zart;)
<pechowiec> nie no... mam lajtowy stosunek do sprawy
<pechowiec> i tak na większośc kierunków pol*0,1 a mata *2
<julek> myslalem o "óją"
<pechowiec> cóż...
<pechowiec> **wyzerują?
<foreste> shit
<foreste> moja siostra dala mi plik wps
<foreste> i j ak to gowno odworzyc w linux ? ;d
<pechowiec> wps?
<pechowiec> co to ?
<foreste> works chyba
<pechowiec> omfg
 * pechowiec powiada: technicy z tpsa to lamki
<pechowiec> a ich stuff to syf
<Mhrok> pechowiec: co zrobili?
<pechowiec> przyszli, bo liveshit działał niestablinie... pooglądali i stwierdzili ze linia uciągnie max 0,5 mbps
<pechowiec> Speedtest mówi
<pechowiec> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1019917046.png
<pechowiec> hula od godziny 20 min
<pechowiec> problem: liveshit to syf jakich mało
<pechowiec> udostępnili możliwość podłączenia kompa via usb do tego czegoś co skutkowało ciągłymy przerwaniami połączenia
<pechowiec> i tak mi net śmigał 3-5minut i wywalało
<pechowiec> a teraz spokój...
<pechowiec> oczywiście panowie z tp twierdzili ze wszystko cacy
<pechowiec> tyle obre, zę ten syf dostałem za free
<pechowiec> **tyle dobrze, że
<dKc> witam
<dKc> pomoze ktos? chce odzyskac komende 'ls'
<swistak35> o0
<swistak35> odzyskać?
<frimer> dKc: ukradli?
<dKc> tak
<frimer> a dir dziala?
<dKc> zrobilem alias ls='ls --auto-color' zamiast 'ls --color-auto' :>
<dKc> o masz:D
<dKc> dzieki! dir !
<dweller> ;s
<barnex> /bin/ls też np.
<dweller> usuń alias?
<frimer> dir jest aliasem na ls
<dKc> o spoko
<dKc> zapomnialem o tym
<dweller> god sake
<dKc> hehe, dzieki:)
<dKc> jak mija wieczoor?
<dweller> do momentu jak napisałeś o tym ls tak sobie
<dweller> teraz straciłem wiarę w ludzi
<swistak35> dKc: nginx się kompiluje, więc świetnie
<dKc> kazdemu zdarza sie zapomniec
<dKc> dir to bardziej z winda mi sie kojarzy
<frimer> dKc: popraw alias na ls, w ogole gdzie zrobiles ten alias?
<dKc> juz to zrobilem
<dKc> teraz sie glowie jak zrobic, zeby ls kolorowalo
<frimer> bo dir to dosowa komenda
<dweller> --color=auto jak już
<dKc> robie alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<swistak35> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<swistak35> i ma działać
<dKc> to mi wywala cos, ze nei ma ls'a
<swistak35> po reloadzie shella też?
<dKc> a nie wiem, juz patrze
<frimer> dKc: do .bashrc to dopisujesz?
<dweller> dKc: zrób '/bin/ls --color=auto'
<dKc> frimer, jak to sprawdzic?
<swistak35> ...
<swistak35> musisz edytować plik .bashrc
<swistak35> i tam dodać linijkę
<swistak35> 212.106.16.76
<dKc> dweller, nie idzie
<swistak35> stfu. ; d
<swistak35> dKc: a dokładniej?
<dKc> jak to nie server z pornosami to nie dodaje
<swistak35> nie to
<swistak35> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<swistak35> to
<swistak35> ale co ci wypluwa jak wpisujesz w terminal `ls --color=auto` ?
<dKc> jak wpisuje samo ls --color=auto to normalnie koloruje i wyswietla
<frimer> dKc: klepnij taka komende w bashu echo alias "ls='ls --color=auto'" >> .bashrc
<dKc> jak alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<dKc> o, frimer, dobrze gada
<dKc> sz
<frimer> potem sie przeloguj i powinno chyba dzialac
<dKc> na roocie to robic czy na zwyklym userze mozna?
<frimer> z naciskiem na chyba
<frimer> tu i tu
<frimer> mozesz
<frimer> jak wezmiesz na roocie to na userze nie bedzie dzialac
<Enlik> Nie będzie, ~/
<Enlik> .bashrc tylko dla danego użytkownika
<frimer> no wlasnie
<Enlik> W sumie często .bashrc ma taką linijkę, tylko zakomentowaną, jeno odkomentować wystarczy
<swistak35> ma ktoś jakiś config nginxa normalny? ; d
<swistak35> Enlik: bash domyślnie to chyba ma
<swistak35> tzn. w ubuntu
<dKc> dodalem ten wpis
<dKc> do .bashrc
<dKc> w katalogu glownym
<frimer> przelogowales sie?
<dKc> nie :P
<dKc> br
<dKc> b
<swistak35> zamknij terminal
<swistak35> i wlacz jeszcze raz
<swistak35> i styka
<dKc> no such file -.-
<swistak35> inaczej
<frimer> a gdzie dokladnie masz ten plik?
<dKc> moze alias ls=dir tez dodac do tego pliku?
<swistak35> wklej swój ~/.bashrc (ze swojego zwykłego konta) na pastebin
<dKc> no /dKc/home
<frimer> tak zobacz       echo alias "ls='ls --color=auto'" >> ~/.bashrc
<dKc> tak zrobilem
<swistak35> dKc: zrób to
<dKc> i tylko to polecenie mam w tym pliku, nic wiecej
<swistak35> what the...
<swistak35> ty na pewno masz basha? ; d
<swistak35> o
<swistak35> puść cat ~/.bashrc
<dKc> swistak, w pliku mam tylko: echo alias "ls='ls  --color=auto'" >> .bashrc
<dKc> tzn
<dKc> alias ls='ls  --color=auto
<dKc> '
<dKc> cat i mc tak mowia
<swistak35> : S
<swistak35> masz basha? ; d
<swistak35> ls -al | grep shrc
<swistak35> w katalogu domowym puść
<lisu> re
<swistak35> albo daj komuś dostęp po ssh to ci to ktoś machnie od ręki.
<dKc> dodalem do .bashrc
<dKc> alias ls=dir
<dKc> :P
<swistak35> ><
<swistak35> to się kupy nie trzyma nijak
<dKc> i dziala mi ls, ale bez kolorow
<frimer> dKc: wykonaj to    ls -a ~/ |grep .bashrc
<swistak35> dobra
<swistak35> frimer: lepiej
<swistak35> ls -a ~/ | grep shrc
<swistak35> może jest jakiś inny shell
<frimer> tyz prawda
<dKc> frimer: .	       .bashrc		.gtk-bookmarks	.screenrc	  .xsession
<swistak35> dKc: na przyszłość wklejaj na jakiegos pastebin.com
<swistak35> czy wklej.or
<swistak35> wklej.org*
<dKc> halo
<dKc> :P
<swistak35> dKc: ...
<dKc> kurwa, neta nei mam :D
<swistak35> to ci wypluło polecenie frimera?
<dKc> tak
<dKc> ale bez tych I
<swistak35> a
<swistak35> no tak
<swistak35> bo grep po liniach leci
<swistak35> ls -al ~/ | grep shrc
<swistak35> o to wpisz
<dKc> a nie to wklej.org nie dziala
<dKc> to samo
<dKc> w8
<swistak35> nie to samo.
<dKc> no jest
<swistak35> no domyślam się że coś jest, ale co? ; D
<dKc> swistak35: http://wklej.to/4kEX
<dKc> to
<frimer> dKc: ja mam tak i mi dziala alias ls='ls --color=auto -F'
<dKc> -F ?
<swistak35> a zobacz czy masz plik .bash_aliases
<dKc> mc
<pechowiec> lol
<pechowiec> ^^
<dKc> sorry:P
<dKc> ni mom
<dKc> w glownym ni
<swistak35> ls -al ~/ | grep .bash
<dKc> .bash_history i .bashrc
<swistak35> dobra, mam jeszcze jeden pomysł
<pechowiec> echo 'alias ls="ls --color=auto "' >> .bashrc
<pechowiec> i po robocie
<swistak35> pechowiec: tiaa
<dKc> .bash_history zawiera 'wget www.xlaski.pl/edyta.avi'
<swistak35> pechowiec: naprawdę myślisz że nie próbował? ; d
<swistak35> rofl
<dKc> pechowiec tosz to robilem
<swistak35> a puść to cat ~/.bashrc
<swistak35> i wklej
<dKc> pisalem przeciez
<swistak35> i nie mów, że jest to i to, tylko po prostu wklej
<dKc> ze tylko alias ls=dir
<swistak35> omfg
<dKc> TERAZ tam jest wczesniej bylo z color=auto
<dKc> i nei dzialalo
<swistak35> echo 'alias ls="ls --color=auto "' > .bashrc
<swistak35> zrób tak
<dKc> glowny problem to to, ze nie moge zrobic alias ls='ls --color=ato'
<swistak35> i zrestartuj (omfg : D) terminal
<pechowiec> swistak35: ale to mu wywali inne ustawienia jeśli jakieś ma
<frimer> dKc: jestes pod ixami?
<dKc> swistak35, nie zadziala
<swistak35> pechowiec: patrz
<swistak35> nie ma
<swistak35> : D
<swistak35> bo
<swistak35> mówił że tylko ma jedną linijkę
<swistak35> alias ls=dir
<swistak35> ; D
<pechowiec> dKc: wpisz to co swistak powiedzial i potem wpisz bash
<swistak35> nie wiem jakim cudem.
<dKc> moge zrobic  >> .bashrc
<dKc> ale to tez nie zadziala
<pechowiec> echo 'alias ls="ls --color=auto "' >> .bashrc  && bash
<pechowiec> echo 'alias ls="ls --color=auto "' > .bashrc  && bash
<pechowiec> o teraz
<dKc> o, a to cos nowego
<pechowiec> ^^
<swistak35> pechowiec: : D
<pechowiec> :D
<swistak35> dobre
<frimer> ;x
<swistak35> mozemy to jeszcze z base64 zrobić
<Mat_Matan> ktoś z was używa Ubuntu One?
<dKc> po tym poleceniu bede musial usera nowego zrobic, prawda?:>
<swistak35> nie
<frimer> pechowiec: tym > wywaliles mu wszystkie wpisy w bashrc
<swistak35> frimer: przecież nic nie ma
<dKc> a co sie stanie
<swistak35> pytaliśmy się tyle razy
<frimer> moze tam mial jakies wpisy
<swistak35> co ma w .bashrc to miał tylko alias
<swistak35> no to nic nie zrobi.
<dKc> nie mialem zadnych wpisow
<frimer> aha
<dKc> oprocz aliasa
<dKc> co robi '&& bash' ?:>
<dKc> bo zrobilem to
<swistak35> w uogólnieniu, restartuje terminal
<swistak35> i?
<dKc> ok
<pechowiec> dKc: odpala basha :f
 * pechowiec uses zsh
<dKc> ash: /usr/bin/ls: No such file or directory
 * swistak35 too
<swistak35> pechowiec: żółwik
<pechowiec> :D
<pechowiec> dKc: ls -al /usr/bin |grep ls zwraca coś?
<dKc> ej a moze po = dac jakies apostrofy inne
<dKc> ?
<dKc> nie
<swistak35> u mnie są pojedyńcze
<pechowiec> u mnie podwójne :X
<dKc> ale jak zrobie alias ls=dir
<dKc> to tak
<swistak35> czyli to bez różnicy.
<swistak35> coś się tego ls=dir czepił
<swistak35> wywal to w cholerę
<dKc> swistak35, bo to mi wraca do ustawienia
<frimer> dKc: pod ixami jestes czy w konsoli?
<dKc> pocatkowego
<dKc> ixami
<pechowiec> dKc: ls /bin |grep ls ?
<dKc> dibre
<pechowiec> zwrócił coś?
<swistak35> a konkretniej? ^^
<dKc> eee
<dKc> duzo folderow
<swistak35> ls -al /bin | grep ls
<swistak35> o tak
<dKc> no tak
<dKc> a nie
<swistak35> grep po linijkach jedzie , kurde : F
<dKc> no to mam teraz
<pechowiec> swistak35: mi działa dla obu kombinacji
<swistak35> obstawiam małego królika i gościa z gitara/tańczącą grupę
<swistak35> jeśli chodzi o mam talent.
<dKc> false, ls, lsmod -> /sbin/lsmod i ntfsls
<pechowiec> ln -s /bin/ls /usr/bin/ls jeśli nic nie pojebałem
<pechowiec> jako root
<swistak35> ale to z roota
<dKc> nie, nie w roota sie moze nie zaglebiajmy
<pechowiec> lol
<dKc> problem jest prosty - kolorow mi nie chce zrobic
<dKc> :<
<swistak35> no tak
<swistak35> problem się zaczyna
<pechowiec> dKc: nie marudź
<swistak35> jak nie masz nic w .bashrc
<dKc> czemu alias mi nie dziala?
<swistak35> i to już jest zonk
<dKc> no utworzylem ten plik dopiero co przecie
<dKc> nowy user
<swistak35> co?
<dKc> no .bashrc
<swistak35> jaki user?
<swistak35> no dobra, ale domyślnie ten plik jest
<dKc> ten na ktorym teraz siedze
<pechowiec> echo 'alias ls="/bin/ls --color=auto "' > .bashrc  && bash
<swistak35> większość to komentarze, ale jest.
<frimer> dKc: ls --color=auto dziala Ci w ogole jak na surowo wklepiesz w konsoli?
<dKc> tak
<dKc> po aliasie z dira - tak
<pechowiec> chryste....
<swistak35> geez.
<swistak35> dobra
<swistak35> inaczej
<pechowiec> wklej to co mówie i będzie cacy
<swistak35> ja mam najlepszy, najzajebistszy pomysł, weź daj komuś dostęp po ssh
<dKc> watpie, ale oka;]
<dKc> no such
<dKc> file
<pechowiec> swistak35: to mi przypomina fragment kodu w c++ na rotflcopterze: #define true false //happy debuging suckers :>
<swistak35> pechowiec: : D
<pechowiec> :D
<pechowiec> dKc: daj ten dostęp po ssh
<pechowiec> i jak to no such file?
<pechowiec> ubuntu masz rozumiem?
<dKc> nie :P
<dKc> slackware'a
<swistak35> ...
<swistak35> spoko
<swistak35> nie trzeba było mówić
<dKc> ale to tak samo powinnoo byc
<swistak35> z grubsza to samo
<frimer> dKc: to nie ma h... we wsi ale alias musi dzialac
<swistak35> ale różnice są
<swistak35> no ale alias ma działać
<frimer> mam slacka i jakos mi dziala
<pechowiec> swistak35: to jak to będize pacman -s zsh ?
<swistak35> w slacku jest pacman?
<pechowiec> czy pomylilem znowu
<pechowiec> frimer: co jest w slacku?
<swistak35> w archu jest pacman, a w slacku nie wiem
<swistak35> dKc: mam nowy pomysł. kolejny
<pechowiec> wget 0_0
<pechowiec> właśnie
<swistak35> dir --color=auto
<swistak35> koloruje?
<pechowiec> lol
<swistak35> pechowiec: czekaj ;p
<dKc> w sensie, ze alias ls='dir --color=auto' ? ;>
<swistak35> nie
<swistak35> wpisz normalnie w terminal
<dKc> koloruje
<swistak35> dir --color=auto
<swistak35> ok
<swistak35> to teraz wpisz
<swistak35> alias kolorki='dir --color=auto'
<swistak35> też normalnie w terminalu
<dweller> wy mu jeszcze pomagacie? :D
<pechowiec> dweller: nom
<dweller> :D
<dweller> ;D
<dKc> a jest taki program jak 'kool'?
<pechowiec> swistak35: alias ls-kolorki?
<swistak35> dweller: herbata mi się skończyła i jestem nadpobudliwy : >
<dKc> bo tak ladniej:P
<swistak35> nie
<swistak35> maja byc kolorki
<swistak35> i kropka
<pechowiec> swistak35: ja bym mu kazał gotowca ściągnąć i git
<swistak35> chciałem
<swistak35> ale u mnie w .bashrc starym sa jakieś debianowe śmieci
<dKc> no mam
<swistak35> chyba że z samym wpisem aliasu
<dKc> i alias ls=kolorki?
<swistak35> NIE.
<bt4> cześć
<dKc> a co?
<swistak35> wpisz w terminal kolorki
<swistak35> koloruje?
<dKc> no tak
<swistak35> tak?
<dKc> tak
<swistak35> ...
<swistak35> pechowiec: dobra, dawaj ego wgeta... ; d
<swistak35> s/ego/tego/
<pechowiec> swistak35: pracuje nad tym
<swistak35> ty, a może ty masz almquist shella?
<frimer> pechowiec: w distro nie
<dKc> alias ls='dir --color=auto' dziala
<dKc> i tak zostawiam
<dKc> ;]
<swistak35> czyli nie masz lsa po prostu
<frimer> pechowiec: chyba ze nic mi o tym nie wiadomo :D
<swistak35> zjadłeś
<dKc> no tak
<dKc> 20:58 < frimer> dKc: ukradli?
<dKc> 20:58 < dKc> tak
<dKc> ;]
<pechowiec> ale musi być ls
<dKc> a co, da sie skads sciagnac to?
<pechowiec> -.-
<swistak35> : D
<pechowiec> co to będzie? coeutils?
<pechowiec> *coreutils
<dKc> cale coreutils mam sobie skolowac?
<frimer> dKc: whereis ls
<dKc> frimer, wszystkie mam podmienic?
<frimer> masz to ? /bin/ls /usr/bin/ls /usr/X11R6/bin/ls
<dKc> no tak:
<dKc> ls: /bin/ls /usr/bin/ls /usr/X11R6/bin/ls /usr/bin/X11/ls /usr/X11/bin/ls /usr/man/man1/ls.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz /usr/X11/man/man1/ls.1.gz
<frimer> to znaczy ze masz ls
<dKc> bo sobie zaliasowalem
<pechowiec> to jak mu kurw... wyszło /usr/bin/ls file not found o0
<dKc> a chwila
<dKc> reset basha
<dKc> he
<dKc> tez mam:P
<dKc> pechowiec: wlasnie tak jest: bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory
<dKc> bash-4.1$ whereis ls
<pechowiec> o0
<swistak35> rofl
<frimer> dKc: 13.1 masz?
<dKc> i dalej to samo co wyzej
<dKc> tak
<swistak35> może chmodów nie masz? : D
<swistak35> do ls : D
<pechowiec> dKc: uname -a pokaz
<dKc> do lsa?:D
<swistak35> no na to wychodzi
<swistak35> albo usunąłeś ręcznie /bin/ls
<pechowiec> swistak35: jeszcze da chmod 777 /bin/ls
<swistak35> bo inaczej by whereis nei pokazywał
<pechowiec> a w /usr/bin jest ls?
<frimer> jest
<pechowiec> frimer: to ja wiem ale czy on ma?
<dKc> Linux komputer 2.6.33.4 #3 SMP Wed May 12 23:13:09 CDT 2010 x86_64
<dKc> to z unama
<swistak35> dobra, to ja ponawiam - ma ktoś config do nginxa?
<frimer> 21:57 < dKc> ls: /bin/ls /usr/bin/ls
<dKc> pechowiec - ls'em sprawdzic?:D
<swistak35> jakikolwiek, bo coś mi się tu rżnie
<frimer> wyglada na to ze ma
<pechowiec> omg :D to ja od roku nie kompilowałem chyba jaja a mam nowsze :>
<dKc> no jest tam ls
<dKc> w mc pokazuje
<pechowiec> ln -s /bin/ls /usr/bin/ls ? ma to sens?
<swistak35> to wpisz ls -l /bin | grep ls
<swistak35> ale parodia, ja nie moge
<swistak35> i zobaczymy
<swistak35> jakie masz chmody
<swistak35> i ownera
<pechowiec> jak mozna ls wyjebac...
<swistak35> ^^
<pechowiec> swistak35: nic nie przebije mojego rm /usr zamiast rm ./usr :>
<swistak35> pechowiec: może ty masz nginxa? ty się phpem bawisz
<swistak35> pechowiec: z roota? : P
<pechowiec> bawiłem...używam lighttpd
<pechowiec> swistak35: nom
<swistak35> szlag.
<swistak35> nginx jedyny dobrze powinien obsługiwać zarówno railsa, django jak i php
<pechowiec> swistak35: napisz do typa o nicku argon on sie chyba bawił
<swistak35> `seen argon
<Przekliniak> swistak35: I have not seen argon.
<pechowiec> albo na #bshellz-pl zapytaj
<pechowiec> `seen didek
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: didek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 3 days, 1 hour, 29 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <didek> Bynjamniej na ndiswrapperze działa.
<dKc> no sa tam cztery pliki
<dKc> wygrepowane
<dKc> ls ma
<swistak35> bo trochę mi głupio korzystać z passengera do railsów, lighttpd (niby moje ulubione) do php, a jeszcze czegoś innego do django
<dKc> 755
<pechowiec> dKc: z czego gdzie?
<pechowiec> a.. ok
<dKc> dac 777?
<swistak35> nie!
<swistak35> a kto jest właścicielem?
<dKc> bo usuwalem ls'a i chcialem podmienic z tym z ubuntu, ale nie wyszlo :P
<pechowiec> kurde...
<dKc> ja;p
<pechowiec> nie mam ls w /usr/bin :D
<Enlik> w /bin
<pechowiec> w bin mam
<swistak35> no
<swistak35> w bin jest
<Enlik> pechowiec: i tak ma być
<dKc> ale zaraz
<swistak35> moment
<swistak35> wszystkie pliki z /bin są ładowane jako polecenia.
<dKc> to jest jakas roznica miedzy ls a dir?
<swistak35> wszystkie pliki z /usr/bin są ładowane jako polecenia
<dKc> swistak35 tak
<swistak35> który katalog ma pierwszeństwo?
<Enlik> swistak35: hint: $PATH
<pechowiec> czy wiesz że.... dKc zainstalowałby z 10 razu tego slacka odkad mu pomagamy?
<dKc> :P
<dKc> myslalem, ze linux to nie winda...
<pechowiec> dKc: echo $PATH
<dKc> /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin: (...)
<pechowiec> dKc: ale normalny user nie wywala ls'a
<dKc> i tam dalej /usr/sweet_focie
<dKc> itd itp.
<pechowiec> to ja mam bardziej opasły $PATH
<swistak35> po co w ogóle się czepiać czegoś w /bin i /usr/bin to nie pojmuję, ja się tego nei czepiam i żyję
<dKc> no 2 linijki ja mam
<dKc> kto tu ma slacka?
<frimer> pechowiec: nie mozliwe skad miales rok temu wieksza wersje kernela niz 2.6.33.4? skoro ona jest z maja 2010?
<pechowiec> lepszym pytaniem jest kto tu ma ubuntu ]:->
<dKc> :P
<swistak35> pechowiec: dokładnie : D
<swistak35> nie no
<swistak35> kklimonda ma
<dKc> a co macie niby?:P
<swistak35> KiFka chyba : D
<pechowiec> frimer: ... miałem na myśli bardzo odległe czasy
<swistak35> więcej nie wiem ;p
<dKc> windowsy?
<pechowiec> tak KiFka ma
<swistak35> dKc: Arche, debiany, gentoo, bsd
<dKc> ok
 * pechowiec <3 Gentoo
<dKc> pechowiec, masz slacka?
<pechowiec> @up
<KiFka> emm
<dKc> swistak?
<KiFka> a nie chce mi sie
<dKc> frimer?
<pechowiec> gentoo mozna zainstalowac w 3 prostych poleceniach
<swistak35> dKc: ja mam debiana
<dKc> nauczysz mnie kiedys
<dKc> pechowiec :)
<dKc> gentoo zainstaluje jak slacka opanuje
<frimer> pechowiec: widoczne w slacku nie ma potrzeby posiadania wiekszego jajka niz te ktore jest w distro a jak ktos chce to  tak sobie zrobi nowe jajo
<dKc> sluchajcie, bo jak ktos ma slacka 13.1
<dKc> to niech mi podesle tego 'ls'a
<pechowiec> frimer: sorry zapomiaem ze ma slacka.. myślałem ze ubu i chciałem sie ponabijać :>
<frimer> dKc: ja mam 13
<dKc> i tyle
<dKc> to wrzuc na rapida i przekopiuje sobie i po bolu
<OkropNick> ja mam 2x ubuntu i 1x debian
<Enlik> …
<pechowiec> wget paczka_z_lsem.tar.gz  rozpakowac i make && make install?
<frimer> pechowiec: spokojnie
<dKc> frimer, ok?
<Enlik> dKc: co se zrobileś z ls?
<dKc> moze z 13 zadziala:P
<dKc> no chcialem podmieniac z ubuntu
<dKc> ale nic to nie dalo
<dKc> to znaczy dalo - zjebalo sie
<Enlik> Kopię trzeba bylo zrobic ;]
<frimer> dKc: chcesz nowsze jajko?
<dKc> przed aliases
<Enlik> A paczka zapewne coreutils czy jakos tak
<dKc> a tak w ogole
<dKc> to ja startuje z huge
<pechowiec> prześlij mu ktoś tego lsa
<dKc> bo nie mam tego pliku initrd
<pechowiec> wtf huge?
<pechowiec> dKc: ja tez nie mam i co z tego?
<pechowiec> initrd po co to komu?
<dKc> yy zeby w grubie wpis dodac
<dKc> grub2
<pechowiec> grub2 zło
<dKc> e tam, dobre je
<pechowiec> config ma w /etc? to jest złe
<dKc> i tam trzeba initrd
<dweller> e?
<dKc> jaki config?
<dweller> pechowiec: ja nie mam /etc
<pechowiec> dweller: a gdzie trzymasz configi?
<Enlik> Ma config w /etc... i w 20 innycgh mniejscach różne rzeczy ;]
<dweller> pechowiec: /boot/grub/?
<pechowiec> http://roflcopter.pl/235 :)
<pechowiec> dweller: z gruba 2?
<swistak35> pechowiec: ta
<dKc> dobre:D
<swistak35> u mnie też tam siedzą
<dweller> niewyraźnie piszę? :D
<pechowiec> hm...
<dweller> grub.cfg
<swistak35> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
 * pechowiec woli 1 i tak
<dweller> w /etc masz skrypty tylko
<swistak35> ja też mam grub1
<swistak35> stfu
<dweller> pechowiec: nie widze powodu lubienia dinozaura
<swistak35> u brata siedzialy w /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pechowiec> dweller: mój config zajmuje 5 linijek a twój?
<swistak35> dweller: grub2 ma beznadziejny format configu, menu.lst ftw
<dweller> pechowiec: 40
<pechowiec> dweller: nie widze powodu lubienia czegoś co trzyma skrypty w /etc
<pechowiec> jeśłi to coś jest boot managerem
<dKc> frimer: ale, ze jak nowe sobie walne to bedzie ls dzialal?:>
<pechowiec> dweller: widzisz... ja moge wpisać rm /boot/grub/menu.lst i napisze to z pamieci... a ty? :>
<dweller> pechowiec: w grubie mam zdefiniowana rekonfigurację mostka płyty głównej
<pechowiec> dKc: nie
<dweller> i nadpisanie dsdt
<dKc> no to po co mi:P
<pechowiec> ds/dt?
<pechowiec> -.-
<dweller> ;x
<dweller> `google DSDT
<Przekliniak> dweller: Linux/ACPI - DSDT: Overview: <http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php>
<pechowiec> dKc: moze wgarj sobie 1.0.0
<pechowiec> ds/dt = v :)
<dKc> najwiecej zmian dali w 2.6.34.7 :D
<pechowiec> hm... chyba nikt nie ogarnia tego co napisałem
<pechowiec> dKc: masz już te kolorki?
<frimer> dKc: nie, kernel nie ma tu nic wspolnego, musisz popatrzec na te ls moze cos nakombinowales ze nie dziala
<rapel> Witam
<rapel> potrzebuje porady
<julek> pechowiec: a (d^2)s/(dt^2)?;)
<frimer> dKc: przeinstaluj ta paczkie coreutils
<pechowiec> julek: a ?
<julek> da
<pechowiec> WEEE
<rapel> chce zainstalowaæ sobie ubuntu obok XP, œci¹gn¹³em 10.04 ale jest problem z moim lapkiem (ASUS F5gl)
<julek> a da/dt?
<rapel> problem na forum ubuntu jest znany
<pechowiec> julek: da oznaczło tak  czy co?
<pechowiec> da/dt = zryw nie wiem jak sie oznacza
<julek> pechowiec: tak, tak
<julek> :)
<swistak35> ; p
<swistak35> wpisać kogoś jako polecającego na forum.ubuntu.pl? : D
<pechowiec> a co za to można dostać?
<swistak35> nie wiem, ale jest takie pole ; d
<pechowiec> julek: pochodne dopiero zaczynam od środy :>
<julek> pechowiec: $_$
<julek> :)
<pechowiec> swistak35: wpisz phpechowiec@uaznia.net :>
<pechowiec> może mi skrypt pośle maila na jida
<pechowiec> :>
<swistak35> wpisać jego nazwę, więc raczej nick z forum : P
<julek> ja tam chyba nie mam konta
<rapel> Chce zapytaæ czy w wersji 10.10 jest szansa na lepsze dzia³anie z ASUS F5GL bo niewiem czy œci¹gaæ (bardzo wolne ³¹cze :((  ) 10.04 nie dzia³a niestety :/
<swistak35> rapel: krzaczysz, utf8 albo pisz bez polskich znaków
<pechowiec> rapel: spróbować zawsze możesz... tu mało kto używa ubuntu więc trudno powiedzieć
<julek> rapel: nie az tak wolne, zeby nie sciagnac w 2-3h...;)
 * pechowiec patrzy na zakurzoną 6.12
 * julek patrzy na niezbyt zakurzone plytki 5.10
<rapel> 10.04 ci¹g³o siê 8h :/
<pechowiec> rapel: jakie łącze?
<rapel> niby 760 ale po predkosci to z 256 :(
<rapel> radiowka na pol kilometra
<pechowiec> na noc włącz i rano będie gotowe
<pechowiec> julek: jaki ty miałeś jid?
<pechowiec> rapel: chodzisz do szkoły/ pracy?
<rapel> zaryzykuje
<rapel> dzieki :)
<pechowiec> w szkołąch/biurach zazwyczaj są szybkie łącza więc możesz tam spróbować
<pechowiec> *szkołach
<pechowiec> czy 0 jest parzyste?
<julek> pechowiec: julek at linux pl
<rapel> za bardzo nie mam mozliwosci bo znajduje sie w miejscu gdzie pod wzgledem technologii czas plynie zdecydowanie wolniej :(
<pechowiec> hm... macie świeczki zamiast żarówek?
<Majk> dobry dzien
<Majk> jak sie ustawia wyzszy piorytetn procesu?
<julek> pechowiec: tak, a robia je sami z niedzwiedziego sadla;)
<Majk> niocer?
<rapel> zarowki sa ale prad wieczorem we wiadrach przynosza
<Majk> nicer i o co dalek?
<swistak35> Majk: hmm, rtfm nice?
<pechowiec> julek: na którym ty roku?
<julek> 3 dopiero...
<pechowiec> dobra ja lece narazie
<julek> nie zna zycia ten pechowiec...;)
<dKc> pechowiec, dzialaja kolorki no
<Enlik> nice bądź renice
<dKc> ?
<Enlik> dKc: nie do Ciebie ;)
<eddd> eclipse smiga szybciej na ubuntu czy win ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: szybciej to pojęcie niezwykle względne
<Mat_Matan> zbyt wiele czynników pośrednich żeby takie wyniki mieć
<kklimonda_> eddd: kiedyś ktoś stwierdził, że na windowsie
<pawelpc> co wiecie o tym projekcie: http://enigma-dev.org/
 * barnex nic
<Mhrok> Wyjaśni mi ktoś ten fenomen: na gentoo zwalił mi się kernel, a debian zainstalowany na sąsiedniej partyzji z własnym grubem i kernelem przestał się uruchamiać?
<eddd> Mat_Matan: rzecz w tym ze android dev kit zamula mi mac os x i ogolnie mac os x juz mi zbrzydl i chce na cos migrowac
<Caemyr> hrh
<kklimonda_> eddd: każdy system w pewnym momencie ci zbrzydnie. Sekretem jest pogodzić się z tym i używać jednego ;)
<Mhrok> kklimonda_: ewentualnie ciągle zmieniać
<Mat_Matan> eddd: tyś androida devem jest?
<kklimonda_> Mhrok: strata czasu - nie znajdziesz czegoś idealnego więc lepiej ten czas poświęcić poznawaniu wybranego systemu.
<eddd> Mat_Matan: poczatkujacym
<kklimonda_> eddd: lepiej na iphone pisz
<Mhrok> kklimonda_: no, w sumie prawda
<Mat_Matan> eddd: ile milionów $ płaciłeś googlowi :P
<eddd> kklimonda_: czemuzto
<Mat_Matan> za to by devem być
<kklimonda_> eddd: znacznie większy rynek
<eddd> bzdura
<kklimonda_> znacznie bardziej się opłaca od strony ekonomicznej
<kklimonda_> eddd: nie - fakt
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: IPHONE MA OGRANICZONY RYNEK
<Mat_Matan> sry za capsa
<eddd> iphone za 2 lata bedzie mial 10x mniej uzadzen niz droid
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: ale użytkownicy iphone, w przeciwieństwie do użytkowników androida, mają coś w portfelu
<Mat_Matan> apple ma pod opieką 3-4 rodzaje urządzeń więcej pustka
<kklimonda_> więc, od strony ekonomicznej, znacznie bardziej opłaca się na iphone/ipad pisać
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: true, ale nie kaðy chce płacić :P
<kklimonda_> swoją drogą ichniejsze sdk i ogólnie obj-c to lepsza platforma od dalvika + sdk androida.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: poza tym, więcej zapłacisz applowi za to zeby wstawili twojego appa niż zarobisz
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: no i dlatego, jako deweloper, lepiej wybrać platformę której użytkownicy przyzwyczajeni są do płacenia
<eddd> kklimonda_: nie mowi ze nie bede pisal na iphone
<eddd> kklimonda_: ale twierdzenie ze iphone jest bardziej oplacalny jest slbae
<eddd> to tak jakbys powiedzial, ze lepiej pisac soft pod mac os x bo latwiej na nim zarobic
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: bull shit - pomijając już to, że Polacy nie mogą sprzedawać aplikacji w android market to różnica w cenie nie jest zabójcza
<eddd> a pisanie na linuxy/windowsy jest do niczego
<Mat_Matan> apple się płaci 100$ na start, googlowi 50$ a nokii już nie pamiętam
<kklimonda_> eddd: no pisanie softu, z myślą o zarabianiu, na Linuksa to żart obecnie
<Mat_Matan> bynajmniej nokii się bardziej pyli pisać appy, jakoś nokia bardziej przyjazna devom jest
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: no to nie są duże różnice
<eddd> kklimonda_: bardzo ograniczone masz myslenie w takim razie ;]
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: jakbym miał zapłacić aplowi 300zł za to żeby wsrtawili/nie wstawili zależy od ich humoru moją aplikację to podziękował
<kklimonda_> eddd: nie, po prostu znam dobrze rynek Linuksa.
<kklimonda_> eddd: to najmniejszy, najbardziej skomplikowany i posiadający najbardziej wymagających użytkowników rynek.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: była przecież akcja z emu dosa na ipada, po 3 razy poprawianiu appu bo applowi przeszkadzało coś wrzucili do appstore i ściągneli po tygodniu bo im się nie spodobło raptem
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: no ale 90% deweloperów nie pisze emu dosa
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ale polityka apple ssie
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: a normalne aplikacje i "fart appsy" sprzedają się dobrze, jak świerze bułeczki
<eddd> kklimonda_: skoro to taki lukratywny bizes, czemu nie piszesz na iphone ?
<Mat_Matan> zanim dasz aplikację oni tygodniami sprawdzają
<Mat_Matan> nie wiadomo co
<Mat_Matan> a potem piszą że im duperelek przeszkadza
<kklimonda_> eddd: z powodów ideologicznych.
<Mat_Matan> tak nie tylko jest akcja z przykładowym emu ale z tysiącami innych appów
<eddd> kklimonda_: zabawne, ale mnie naklaniasz do czegos innego.
<kklimonda_> eddd: na androida też nie piszę
<eddd> nie widze zwiazku
<kklimonda_> (chociaż tam dochodzą jeszcze problemy techniczne)
<Mat_Matan> eddd: kklimonda_ pisze bany na ircu :P
<kklimonda_> eddd: to platforma strasznie związana z Google, nie podoba mi się to
<eddd> kklimonda_: pieniadze na androidzie bedzie mozna zarobic, poniewaz niedlugo kazdy bedzie mial system z androidem, a na pewno telefonuy z nim beda tansze. A kazda firma ktora ma pracownikow 'w terenie' bedzie potencjalnym klientem
<kklimonda_> i gdybym miał wybierać - pisać aplikacje dla Androida albo dla iPhone to wybrałbym to drugie. Tam przynajmniej nikt nie udaje, że mnie lubi.
<Mat_Matan> eddd: andoroid to wieczna beta, system na chwilę
<eddd> czego nie mozesz powiedziec o iProducts, ktore sa kierowane do malej ilosci bogatych ludzi, ktorzy w duzej mierze to poglowki.
<Mat_Matan> więc nie każdy będzie to miał :P
<eddd> Mat_Matan: co to znaczy
<eddd> szybko sie rozwija, to masz kolejne wersje.
<kklimonda_> eddd: no i właśnie bogate półgłówki chętniej kupią kolejną grę albo małe utility za $1.99
<Mat_Matan> co do ceny też przesadzasz, najtańsza  maszyna z androkupą stoi po 700zł (?!)
<Mat_Matan> i to ma być tanie?
<eddd> Wystawisz utility po .20$ i sprzedasz na androidzie 10 razy wiecej razy
<eddd> Mat_Matan: pokaz najtanszego iphone
<swistak35> eddd: dupa tam
<kklimonda_> eddd: z kolei na androida a) łatwiej piracić, b) ma gorzej wykonany market, c) ludzie którzy go używają nie mają w genach płacenia za wszystko, w przeciwieństwie do jabłkowych "półgłówków"
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: tak, gra za dolca to jest to :) sam kupuję gry czy appy za 1$ bo kraść takie rzeczy to śmiech :P
<swistak35> jak ktoś już ma zamiar kupić aplikacja, to raczej bez różnicy czy 0.2$ czy 2$
<Mat_Matan> ale akurat moją domyślną platformą jest Nokia Ovi :P
<swistak35> aplikacje*
<kklimonda_> swistak35: ale jest różnica między $1.99 a $5.99
<swistak35> kklimonda_: tu tak : >
<kklimonda_> swistak35: programy za $1.99 czy nawet $0.99 to takie zabawki na 10 minut
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: a kupiłbyś grę na telefon za 40zł?
<kklimonda_> na tym ludzie porządne pieniądze zarabiają
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: Na Iphone, gdyby była naprawdę dobra, to tak
<kklimonda_> ale to rynek którego nigdy nie będzie na androidzie
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ++
<Mat_Matan> prawdę prawisz
<kklimonda_> bo na androidzie każdą aplikację można oddać w ciągu 24 godzin
<eddd> kklimonda_: wyplujesz te slowa niedlugo ;]
<kklimonda_> i odzyskujesz kasę
<swistak35> kklimonda_: serio?
<kklimonda_> a to są gry/programy na 10 minut a potem do skasowania
<kklimonda_> swistak35: tak
<swistak35> nie wiedziałem
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: na mobile nigdy nie będzie dobrej gry -.- do grania to konsola służy :P
<swistak35> ogólnie użytkownikiem ani androida, ani iphone/ipoda nie jestem, ale mam czysto ekonomiczne wyobrażenie tego : P
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: e, nie
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: eee tak
<swistak35> Kolega ma Iphone, ma kilka naprawdę świetnych gier
<eddd> W 10 min z programowania przeszliscie na gry
<eddd> to jedyne programy ktorych uzywacie ?
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: chyba nigdy w takim razie nie widziałeś świetnych gier
<Mat_Matan> nawet na SNESa w 1998 wychodziły lepsze
<kklimonda_> eddd: tzn. ty myślisz o profesjonalnych aplikacjach za duże pieniądze?
<Mat_Matan> przypominam, snes to 16 biowa maszyna
<Mat_Matan> *bitowa
<eddd> kklimonda_: dokladnie tak.
<kklimonda_> eddd: bo za $.99/1.99 to gry i "fart appsy" są
<swistak35> nie wiem, co dla ciebie znaczy świetna, dla mnie to taka, w którą mógłbym grać długo i by mi się nie nudziła
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: bo ty mało kontaktu z grami miałeś
<eddd> kklimonda_: poza tym, mysle o appsach na telefon jako o depolnieniu usability poratli spolecznosciwych
<eddd> jak facebook
<swistak35> ot, stary przykład - IcyTower
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: gry dla iphone/androida to gry na 5 minut, do pogrania w kolejce. Nigdy nie przebiją normalnych konsol oczywiście ale swoją niszę mają
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: ano miałem bardzo mało
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: i masz wypaczone kanony :P
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: nie mam nigdy czasu na gry
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: zobacz sobie Yoshi island na SNES
<Mat_Matan> choćby screeny
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: chyba, że w coś co można pograć przez chwilę, np. World of Goo
<eddd> "nie mam czasu" to jet najmodniejsze slowo swiata
<kklimonda_> eddd: podczepianie się pod czyjąś platformę (jak facebook czy twitter) jest ryzykowne. Wiele firm już się na tym przejechało.
<Mat_Matan> to jest świetna gra
<eddd> kklimonda_: tzn ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: dla tegoo na komórki powstają 5min popierdółki
<swistak35> eddd: inaczej, szkoda mi marnować czas na granie w "długie" gry
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: raczej się mylisz
<eddd> swistak35: ?
<eddd> Mat_Matan: CO?
<eddd> \
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: ja przechodziłem w wolnych chwilach tloz ocarina of time z 2mc i było tego warte
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: ale w czym, bo teraz nie widzę do czego nawiązujesz : P
<kklimonda_> eddd: Facebook, a w większym stopniu Twitter na początku nie miały funkcjonalności i wiele firm powstało które tworzyły aplikacje dodające funkcjonalność. A potem taki Twitter patrzył co warto zrobić, robił samemu i firmy padały.
<kklimonda_> eddd: pisząc aplikacje które integrują się z jakimś serwisem oddajesz w ręce właścicieli tego serwisu przyszłość aplikacji.
<Mat_Matan> eddd: no podaj przykład wartościowej gry na androkupe
<Mat_Matan> eddd: za którą zapłaciłbyś tyle co za konsolową
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: tloz ocarina of time? Hmm, nie wiem, ja grałem w inną część na GBA, ale tloz była świetna
<eddd> Nie do konca zrozumiales
<eddd> Ale nie chce mi sie tlumaczyc co mialem na mysli bo i tak was nie przekonam. Ale pozdrowie was jak bede jadl na sniadanie nasza-klase ;]
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: no to jak grałeś w minish cap to powinieneś wiedzeieć co to znaczy świetna gra
<Mat_Matan> eddd: nie stać cię na server :D
<kklimonda_> eddd: n-k? przecież to upada
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: o, minish cap grałem, no i to była świetna gra.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: już upadło :P
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: jak fotka czy inne srajpuls
<eddd> kklimonda_: chcialbys miec taka firme jak nk, ktora "upada"
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: zresztą, to Ty sugerujesz że się nie znam, nie ja. Ale racja, nie znam się, bo nie gram często, tylko w to co wiem że dobre i warto zagrać
<Mat_Matan> dla tego nigdy nie zrobiłem i nie zrobię sobie konta na pseudo-społecznościówce
<eddd> Mat_Matan: nk na poczatku nie potrzebowala duzej mocy ;]
<eddd> Na dedyk ovh za 1k mnie stac ;]
<kklimonda_> eddd: nie twierdzę, że jej założyciele nie zarobili na tym pieniędzy dobrych - ale to nie jest firma do której w chwili obecnej warto się porównywać i mówić, że się ją pobije.
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: ale fb to nie jest pseude-spolecznosciowka? ; ]
<Mat_Matan> eddd: ovh ppppppppppppppppppppfffffffffffff
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: to jest
<eddd> czego uzywasz?
<eddd> skoro ovh ci tak nie lezy
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: w takim razie, zółwik, też nie mam konta na fb
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: idź wracaj grać w firmville czy inną kupe
<swistak35> fail : P
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: a no to sry :P
<Mat_Matan> eddd: nie uzywam niczego, dla mnie web to zuo, ja piszę appy offline
<swistak35> nie no, zarejestrowałem się pod ambitną nazwą Gimp, stwierdziłem że nie ma tam nic ciekawego i już się więcej nie zalogowałem ; p
<eddd> Mat_Matan: E.
<eddd> Czemu.
<eddd> I jak to ma sie do ov
<kklimonda_> eddd: teraz na fali jest cloud computing, rack space i amazon ec
<Mat_Matan> eddd: bo się z webem zacofałem
<Mat_Matan> i jestem nie na czasie
<Mat_Matan> i nie chce mi się kisić z tym
<eddd> I jak to ma sie do OVH ?
<swistak35> Ovh jest fajne bo ma tanie domeny : P
<kklimonda_> eddd: zapytałeś czego używamy
<Mat_Matan> z tym się ma do ovh że siedzę czasem na forum postwwionym na ovh i to blednie w oczach (nie mówię o forum)
<eddd> Mat_Matan: a co piszesz na codzien ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: text editor z podkreślaniem składni dla różynych języków na MeeGo
<swistak35> no, znalazłem
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: http://www.tuxplay.pl/2010/10/escape-from-quaoar/
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: emacs nie wystarcza? ;)
<swistak35> to uważam że będzie świetna gra, idealna dla mnie
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: nie :P
<eddd> Mat_Matan: dwa wzorce projektowe, poelcam ci ksiazke "wzorce projektowe" w empikach lezy
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: każdy programista powinien umieć napsiać sobie edytor :P
<eddd> Wszystko czego potrzebujesz masz tam
<eddd> Mat_Matan: ja ostatnio napisalem w 120 linijakch BC w CPP, dzieki temu ;]
<eddd> Mat_Matan: szczerze mowiac to bylo 100 linii ze strostrupa ;]
<Mat_Matan> eddd: skoro czytasz jakieś "wzorce projektowe" to pozdrowienia dla lejenia :P
<eddd> Mat_Matan: ?
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: Geany rox ; ]
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: ja go nie trawię
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: anjute jeszcze lubiłem ale teraz nokia qt sdk mi styka
<swistak35> A ja uwielbiam : P
<Mat_Matan> eddd: widać nie miałeś nigdy algorytmiki
<Mat_Matan> eddd: poza tym, kreatywne myślenie do programowania jest potrzebne
<eddd> Mat_Matan: na ktorym roku studiow jestes?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: tech
<Mat_Matan> jeszcze nie skończony
<eddd> Mat_Matan: zrob jakis soft w 5 osob
<eddd> :)
<eddd> Ale szczerze mowiac, bylem slaby jak bylem w twoim wieku ;]
<Mat_Matan> eddd: no tu będzie problem
<eddd> Wiec wszystko przed toba ;]
<Mat_Matan> nie lubię zespołów :P
<swistak35> zespoły są fajne, jeśli są fajne : P
<Mat_Matan> eddd: wolę pracę samodzielną
<eddd> Mat_Matan: tak czy inaczej
<Mat_Matan> mam w tedy kontrolę nad wszystkim
<eddd> Nie chce krytykowac twojej wiedzy, ale jak ktos mowi
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: co do gry, zobacz sobie euflorię
<eddd> "wzorce projektowe" sa do dupy, ucz sie algorytmiki
<eddd> To znaczy, ze nie wie co to wzorce i algorytmika
<Mat_Matan> algorytmika rozwija kreatywe myślenie
<Mat_Matan> wzroce to coppy paste
<Mat_Matan> zero myślenia
<eddd> Mat_Matan: napisz to sobie na scianie
<eddd> popisz jszcze 10 lat
<eddd> i powiedz potem to samo ;]
<Mat_Matan> a co ja nie mam przez te 10 lat robić?
<Mat_Matan> bez przesady
<eddd> Mat_Matan: nie masz pojecia o czym mowisz pop prostu ;]
<Mhrok> Mat_Matan: eufloria jest spoko :d
<Mat_Matan> Mhrok: zobacz na miniclip.com Magic Pen i Magic Pen 2 :P
<kklimonda_> eddd: wzorce projektowe, jak wszystko, mają swoje miejsce. Ale to nie jest jakieś panaceum na wszystkie problemy świata współczesnego.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ++
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: nie powiem że wyjąłeś mi to z ust bo wpierniczam płatki :D
<eddd> kklimonda_: wzorzec projetowy, taki czy inny, to pewien algorytm, po pierwsze. Po drugie znajomosc wzorcow i laczenie ich to sposob na najefektywniejsze programowanie
<eddd> W wiekszosci przypadkow masz dowiedziona matematycznie optymalnosc rozwiazan
<eddd> to tak jakbys liczyl wszystko w matematyce za kazdym razem z defnicji - bo tak jest bardziej kreatywnie.
<Mat_Matan> eddd: i tak h0y ci się to przyda jak ci ktoś powie, napisz mi aplikację robiącą to i to a ty na to "że co Q2?!"
<eddd> Zamiast uzywac, wzorow na skroty - bo to przeciez copy paste
<eddd> Mat_Matan: nie rozumiem.
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: bez przesady, wzorce nie opisuja aż tak dokładnych rzeczy, szczegóły i tak zawsze są inne
<swistak35> no ale co racja to racja, nic od myślenia nie zwalnia : P
<Mat_Matan> eddd: czyli historia w stylu "wie wiem jak to zrobić bo to nie było we wzorcach/gotowych przepisach z programowania"
<Mat_Matan> przydaje się to, prawda ale to nie jest kompendium wiedzy czy też nauka z której się uczy
<Mat_Matan> to reaczej lektura do łóżka dla programisty lub na gwałt jakiś problem rozwiązać
<eddd> Mat_Matan: to tak jakbys powiedzial (znowu referencja do matmy) ze nie bedziesz uzywal wczesniej uznanych praw matematycznych bo twoje sa lepsze
<swistak35> to mniej więcej tak, jak nie korzystać z frameworków, tylko zawsze pisać od nowa - nie opłaca się, a framework i tak nadaje się do mnóstwa różnych zadań
<eddd> i bedziesz odkrywal nowe rzeczy w matmie po swojemu na swoch prawach (frameworku) ;]
<kklimonda_> eddd: framework czy biblioteka to nie wzorzec programowania.
<eddd> kklimonda_: parabola
<kklimonda_> wzorce należy znać by wiedzieć nie tylko kiedy ich użyć ale też kiedy ich nie ruszać.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: czy ja wiem...
<kklimonda_> większość wzorców, tych popularniejszych, to są obecnie oczywiste sprawy.
<Mat_Matan> no tu się zgodzę
<Mat_Matan> ale żeby książka?!
<kklimonda_> ale stwierdzenie, że to najefektywniejsze programowanie jest, moim zdaniem, błędny. Widziałem parę przykładów kodu ludzi którzy wyznawali tę teorię i to nie był piękny widok.
<Mat_Matan> ja się uczyłem z 2x tom o C++ a o bibliotekach się douczałem jak mi było trzeba
<kklimonda_> no ale ja uważam, że C to najlepszy język.. no, obok Pythona
<eddd> ja nie mam zdania o zdanym jezyku
<eddd> kazdy dostarcza pelna funkcjonalnosc
<Mat_Matan> C/C++ i można znać wszystko
<Mat_Matan> teraz wszystko jest oparte o gramatykę tych języków
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: e, nie
<kklimonda_> eddd: ale każdy dostarcza ją na swoich warunkach.
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: jasne, google erlang ;)
<eddd> kklimonda_: w zaleznosci od problemu uzywasz danego jezyka
<swistak35> Między C a Rubym jest rów głęboki, bardzo głęboki
<Mat_Matan> no tak, miałem raczej na myśli javę
<swistak35> No, a Pythonowi bliżej do rubiego, niż do c/c++
<eddd> http://allegro.pl/android-robot-t-shirt-meski-koszulka-nowe-wzory-i1271610246.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/24x7332> (at allegro.pl)
<Mat_Matan> bo to skryptówki jeno
<kklimonda_> eddd: lepiej nauczyć się dwóch-trzech języków (i platform na nich opartch) dogłębnie niż poznać 5-6 na zasadzie, że każdy jest do czegoś dobry - takie jest moje zdanie.
<kklimonda_> swistak35: o, nieprawda
<kklimonda_> swistak35: python i ruby to dwa różne bieguny
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ++
<eddd> kklimonda_: ja sie uczylem c, cpp, javy, php, nawet asm
<eddd> wszystko to samo
<Mat_Matan> nie mniej jednak znać lepiej 3 niż po trochu 5 zawsze mi pasowało
<eddd> poza jezykami maszynowymi i hdlem ;]
<kklimonda_> eddd: znajomość języka nie kończy się na jego składni.
<eddd> kklimonda_: powatarzam to lat ;]
<Mat_Matan> eddd: w sam to bym ci 8051 zaprogramował
<Caemyr> uczyc sie to nei to samo co nauczyc sie
<Mat_Matan> *asm
<swistak35> kklimonda_: w czym? uważam że pythonowi bliżej do rubiego, niż do c/c++, choćby ze względu na praktycznie pełną obiektowość
<kklimonda_> poznanie języka, a tym bardziej platformy którą na nim się buduje (bo uczysz się platformy a nie języka) to lata zabawy.
<eddd> Mat_Matan: fajnie, ze uczysz sie od asm do CPP ;]
<Mat_Matan> eddd: asm to ja kiedyś umiałem, jak brat z techa 8051 przywoził garściami
<Mat_Matan> potem był basic bo na domie pojawiła się c64 i zx
<Mat_Matan> a później to wyjechałem i mi się nie chciało :P
<kklimonda_> swistak35: mhm, jeżeli w ten sposób na to spojrzeć to masz rację. Ale Python jest zupełnym przeciwieństwem rubiego.
<swistak35> tzn. ja niby zawsze pierdoły pisałem w c++ i przerzucić się nagle na myślenie w pełni obiektowe jest trudne.
 * Mat_Matan ma jeszcze książkę do FORTRANa i 30 kart perforowanych z programami do pobliskiej oczyszczalni :P
<kklimonda_> swistak35: no, C++ ma tendencję do wypaczania umysłu ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: eee tam :P
<eddd> cpp wymaga silnej woli
<eddd> bo zawsze mozna sobie globala wrzucic i udawac ze wszystko jest ok
<kklimonda_> wymaga silnego gardła by przekrzyczeć miłośników templatek ;)
<Mat_Matan> c++ tak na prawdę był moim pierwszym językiem którego się uczyłem żeby uczyć
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: ale to jest naprawdę straszne, pomijając wydajność (c++ ma zazwyczaj lepszą), to męczyć się w c++ z czymś, co można w rubym/pythonie załatwić kilkoma linijkami jakąś słodką pętelką : P
<Mat_Matan> jakoś podziałało :P
 * Mat_Matan nie lubi pythona i nie zna ruby
<Mat_Matan> sry
<Mat_Matan> *pascala :)
<Mat_Matan> bo się Q2 uczyć go muszę w techu... 18 letni język na h0y komu teraz potrzebny...
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: ale chociaż jest zajebiście czytelny, na takim poziomie co jest w szkole średniej, tzn. przy krótkich algorytmach
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: zdziwiłbyś się
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: czytelny? teraz to on jest tak przeze mnie kaleczony, zupełnie inna gramatyka jak ktoś sie na c++ uczył
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: gdybyś zaczął się teraz uczyć COBOLa (czy w czym tam pisane jest oprogrowamowanie dla mainframów) to mógłbyś trzepać sporą kasę.
<Mat_Matan> i na uj mi grafika w pas ja ja nawet emu dosa nie mam :P
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: jak między pascalem a c++ jest zupełnie inna gramatyka, to naprawdę, c++ a te python/ruby to jest odległa galaktyka
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: tu się akurat zgodzę
<kklimonda_> wszystkie firmy które tak chętnie ciągle mainframe kupują są gotowe wydać krocie na programistów cobola ;)
<kklimonda_> a umiejętność zanika powoli
<swistak35> COBOLu? To ten taki język ze składnią pseudo-angielską?
<kklimonda_> ale ci co potrafią się przełamać i pisać w cobolu ustawieni są na całe życie
<kklimonda_> swistak35: ta
<swistak35> brr
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: podsunąłeś mi pomysł :P
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-07
<kklimonda_> swistak35: ano właśnie - ale na tym oparta jest większość biznesowego świata - wszystkie firmy które kupują mainframe bo mają stary soft potrzebują też programistów do jego łatania i rozwijania ;)
<kklimonda_> tak będzie z Javą za kilkanaście lat chyba, że Oracle się opamięta ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: się nie opamięta
<Mat_Matan> ja pozwali google za andka :P
<kklimonda_> swoją drogą ciekawe, że C to nie spotkało ;)
<Mat_Matan> to im się rzeczywiście posrało :P
<swistak35> tak sobie właśnie chciałem o Clojure coś zobaczyć
<swistak35> natknąłem się na http://www.the-arm.com/2010/08/java-vs-ruby-vs-clojoure/
<swistak35> ciekawe, krótkie ;p
<kklimonda_> swistak35: marne porównanie imo
<Mat_Matan> eddd: a tak w ogóle o co tam chcesz skrobać a appa
<swistak35> marne, owszem, ale ciekawe ;p A o tym Clojure to muszę popatrzeć, głośno o nim było jakiś czas temu
<Mhrok> dobranoc
<Mat_Matan> Mhrok: nocy dobrej
<kklimonda_> swistak35: to Lisp na Javie
<swistak35> Mhrok: branoc
<swistak35> eh, Java mnie odrzuca
<kklimonda_> bardzo specyficzny język, zresztą jak wszystkie funkcyjne
<kklimonda_> ja dwa razy podchodziłem do erlanga i jak narazie poza podstawy nie wyszedłem.
<swistak35> ja raz podchodziłem do brainfucka i mi się spodobał, tylko nie ma czasu się tym częściej bawić, kiedy jest ruby : P
<Mat_Matan> ja bym sobie o Qt głębiej poczytał
<kklimonda_> nie dziwi mnie, że brainfuck podoba się komuś kto używa rubiego ;)
<swistak35> używa... raczej dopiero się uczę, tego jest ogrom ;p
<swistak35> ale wolę ogrom metod w klasach rubiego, niż ich brak w c++
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: nie mogę się do Qt przekonać.. a może raczej do C++
 * kklimonda_ woli gtk+ i spółkę
<kklimonda_> ale to chyba wiadome ;}
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ja się przekonałem do Qt jak postanowiłem pisać appy na maszyny nokii :P
<swistak35> ja też wolę gtk, bo używam fluxboksa - póki nie zarabiam, nie widzę powodu by pisać w Qt ^^
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: wątpię by nokia postanowiła gtk+ usunąć z meego więc nie widzę problemu ;)
<kklimonda_> (a symbian umiera, czego najlepszym dowodem jest to, że EU w niego kasę pompować zaczęła)
<Mat_Matan> mi się łatwiej pisze w Nokia Qt SDK z Qt :P
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: nie symbian umiera a fundacja
<Mat_Matan> chyba nie wyczułeś różnicy
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: EU zainwestowała w rozwój systemu
<Mat_Matan> poza tym, q NQtSDK jedno kliknięcie mi to wsi na co to przeportuję, na symbiana, meego czy też maemo
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: oj poczytaj lepiej sobie
<Mat_Matan> na fundację
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: a co będzie robić fundacja?
<Mat_Matan> The Symbian Fundation
<swistak35> cholera, ktoś mi ostatnio mówił, że jest jakaś różnica między MVC a MTV, sprawdziłem i nie ma : S
<grzesiu> Dobrywieczór
<Mat_Matan> ona daje kasę programistom za eventy rozwojowe
<swistak35> grzesiu: dobry
<grzesiu> Właśnie zainstalowałem pakiet lubuntu na ubuntu i chodzi jak marzenie :D
<grzesiu> Gnome zmulał strasznie
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: zobaczysz - symbian padnie (albo raczej spadnie do paru % o ile jeszcze tam nie jest).
<grzesiu> I firefox
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: poza tym, porzucono rozwój S60 (v3 i v5) na rzecz S^3 a S^4 porzucono również dla rozwoju S^3
<grzesiu> Symbian? Teraz tylko android się liczy
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: androkupa, ten OS na chwilę?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: upadną starsze wersje bez rozwoju
<Mat_Matan> tu się zgodzę
<Mat_Matan> ale S^3 raczej tak szybko nie padnie, tym bardziej że nokia albo teraz bęðzie wsadzać S^3 albo MeeGo
<grzesiu> Kupa ale ludzie programiści się na nią rzucili :P
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: nie ma miejsca na 5 systemów na rynku i basta
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: ja sie jakoś nie rzuciłem
 * barnex się rzucił
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: kłamiesz
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: upadnie albo Symbian albo Meego na telefony
<barnex> chyba trochę za wcześnie i za tanio się rzuciłem :4
<Mat_Matan> kiedyś było to teraz być nie może?
<barnex> symbian nie upadnie szybko
<barnex> jest niemodny w stanach i europie, ale poza tym ciągle ma największy udział w rynku
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: nigdy nie było tak silnej konkurencji i świadomości wśród użytkowników. Nigdy nie było tak dużego parcia na tworzenie z systemów platform dla aplikacji.
<Mat_Matan> tu się zgodzę
<Mat_Matan> ale to co teraz widać to sporo się z Lin rozwinęło
<barnex> btw, 5 systemów?
<Mat_Matan> Maemo, MeeGo, Androkupa
<barnex> symbian, meego, android, bada, blackberry, android
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: Android, iOS i Windows Mobile mają zapewnioną przyszłość. A Symbiana która duża firma teraz wspiera poza Nokią?
<barnex> to 6 :o
<Mat_Matan> teraz co prawda jest MeeGo zamiast Maemo ale ino jeden lin
<kklimonda_> barnex: bada? blackberry? w00t? ;)
<Mat_Matan> barnex: jeszcze WP7
<Mat_Matan> więc &
<Mat_Matan> *7
<barnex> a no
<Mat_Matan> a i ino WebOS 2.0
<barnex> blackberry ciągle chyba lubią duże korporacje
<Mat_Matan> więc 8
<barnex> też mają spory udział afair
<grzesiu> Symbian i akceleracja 3d to farsa :D
<kklimonda_> webos się nie podniesie, blackberry jest strasznie niszowe, bada... kurde, czasem ktoś o tym powie i tyle.. cisza ;)
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: N8 ma lepszą akcelerację niż androkupy i iphone :P
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: badaos na samsungach jest
<Mat_Matan> ich system ich kredki
<kklimonda_> barnex: spory to pojęcie względne - faktycznie blackberry w swojej niszy nokautuje wszystkich ale to nie jest duży udział z tego co pamiętam
<Mat_Matan> ale też są jak dziwka, niby mają własny os a się pusczają z and, win
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: nie no - wiem czyje to jest ale wątpię by się zaczęło liczyć.
<grzesiu> Mat_Matan Taa i gry na silniku unreala 3 :D
<kklimonda_> ano właśnie
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: ja Q3A mam na swojej E63
<barnex> internety mówią, że blackberry ma prawie 20% rynku w stanach
<Mat_Matan> z symbianem
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: ale Nokia robi to samo - inwestuje zarówno w Symbiana (czy w końcu przestali?) jak i w Meego
<barnex> może mam jakieś wadliwe internety
<Mat_Matan> na 370mhz cpu
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: w pewnym momencie będą musieli wybrać
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: o lol
<Mat_Matan> toć oni 2 osy wspierają
<barnex> imho to developerzy wybierają tak naprawdę
<Mat_Matan> MeeGo zastąpi segment maszyn pod kątrolą Maemo
<barnex> bo nikt nie kupi telefonu bez aplikacji
<Mat_Matan> czyli super smartphones i tablety
<barnex> poza korporacjami które i tak kupią blackberry pewnie
<Mat_Matan> barnex: tak jak WebOS 2.0
<Mat_Matan> z webos tylko hp produkuje
<Mat_Matan> palmy
<Mat_Matan> i nic więcej
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: a czym jest symbian jak nie systemem dla smartfonów? Jak ostatnio patrzyłem to to nie był system na normalne słuchawki.
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: dwa różne systemy to dwa razy więcej pracy dla firmy nad marketingiem, supportem, rozwojem platformy etc.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: tak, na początku na palmptopy był
<barnex> nad marketingiem niekoniecznie
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: e a jakoś im to wychodzi
<Mat_Matan> toć już wcześniej mieli 2 systemy
<Mat_Matan> i żyli
<grzesiu> Mat_Matan A Twój symbian odpali coś takiego? :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52hMWMWKAMk&fmt=18
<barnex> enyłej, późno przyszedłem, kłócicie się o coś, czy lansujemy się swoją wiedzą na temat smartfonów?
<Mat_Matan> nie, bo mam za słaby sprzęt
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: poza tym, nie obejrzę bo mam za słabego neta (gsm)
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: kiedyś był inny rynek
<grzesiu> Ok :)
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: teraz to wszystko się znacznie bardziej agresywne zrobiło.
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: zanim bym ściągnął już by było po temacie :P
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: dla tego ja idę w systemy mobilne
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: fakt, Nokia może mówić, że dzięki Qt piszesz aplikacje od razu na dwa systemy.. ale z drugiej strony Google i Apple powiedzią, że piszesz raz i działa wszędzie ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: jak wspomniałeś na 5min popierdułkach sporo się hajsu trzepie
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: yyy... que?
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: powiedziałem też, że na iphonie ;)
<grzesiu> W każdym razie mój pc nie uciągnie takiej grafiki jak ma ta gra na iphone
<grzesiu> :D
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: kup coś lepszego niż P100 16mb ram z grafiką traidenta i muzyką sound blaster 16 :P
<grzesiu> Musieliby ją specjalnie zoptymalizować dla mnie  :)
<barnex> grzesiu: mam akcelerator VOODOO 4MB jak chcesz
<grzesiu> :D
<Mat_Matan> barnex: wowow, dawaj mi
<grzesiu> To jakaś prowokacja?
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: no wychodzi na to, że Nokia dlatego Trolltech kupiła by mieć Qt i móc reklamować to jako "pisz w jednym frameworku, twórz aplikacje dla dwóch systemów naraz"
<Mat_Matan> sprzedam specjalnie amigę 500
<barnex> też mam ;O
<barnex> ale nigdy nie odpalam, bo nie mam tv :<
<Mat_Matan> nokia kupiła Qt wcześniej
<Mat_Matan> oni teraz tylko pod nie optymalizują wszystko
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: wiesz - wątpię by w Nokii nie potrafili planować długoterminowo
<Mat_Matan> i gitara
<grzesiu> Nokia...
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: ale to im się akurat udaje
<grzesiu> Wiadomo że produkty apple są najbardziej user friendly
<Mat_Matan> nie mniej jednak już sobie pisałem zegarek binarny
<Mat_Matan> działa  i na emu meego i na moim telefonie z s60v3
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: zgodzę się z tobę tylko wtedy gdy faktycznie suma urządzeń z Meego i Symbianem przewyższy sumę urządzeń z Androidem albo iPhone.
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: "cha cie pojebało dziewczynko"
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: symbian już to zrobił
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: co zrobił?
<grzesiu> Mat_Matan Wystarczy zobaczyć z jakich kompów korzystają artyści przy tworzeniu muzyki czy na koncertach
<grzesiu> Tylko Mac
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: symbian ma ponad połowę rynku mobilnego
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: to, że przed wydaniem androida i iphone miał więcej procent niż one o niczym nie świadczy.
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: na smartfonach?
 * Mat_Matan był na koncercie na którym używali gameboyów z 89
<swistak35> grzesiu: no, iphone/ipod są bardzo user friendly
<barnex> kklimonda_: ale sam symbian bije androida I iphone afair
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: tak?
<barnex> pod względem liczby urządzeń :o
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: androkupa ma ledwie 16-20%
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: już teraz ma mniej niż 40%
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: a iphone i android rosną
<Mat_Matan> co nie zmienia faktu że dalej się trzyma staruszek
<grzesiu> Jaką WIndows ma integrację aplikacji z systemem? :D
<Mat_Matan> do tego dojdzie bada, wp, coś jeszcze i jeszcze
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: raczej siłą bezwładności niż swoją wyższością :)
<Mat_Matan> wolę mieć masę systemów do woli i żeby się słabe wykruszyły niż 3 na krzyż
<barnex> Mat_Matan: na świecie android ma moar like 3%
<barnex> wiki mówi :o
<Mat_Matan> grzesiu: chyba jaką ma integrację z hardware, karty sd w nim nie zmienisz
<swistak35> symbiany się trzymają, bo sporo ludzi lubi zwykłe telefony, które oferuje nokia choćby ze swojej serii E
 * Mat_Matan ma E
<swistak35> no ja też, E52, i wolałbym androida
<Mat_Matan> swistak35: e zobacz sobie meego :P
<kklimonda_> swoją drogą obecnie i tak najważniejszy jest rynek usa bo tam najwięcej kasy ludzie wyrzucają w błotu.. erm, na aplikacje.
<Mat_Matan> albo maemo :P
<barnex> ja wolałbym szybszego androida :<
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: mogłeś sie nie poprawiać
<kklimonda_> barnex: android nigdy nie będzie "szybki" ;)
<barnex> ale będzie szybszy niz wersja 2.2 na low-endowym telefonie :P
<grzesiu> Na szczęście Shuttleworth nie jest Gatesem :D
<barnex> s/2.2/2.1/
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: dlaczego?
<Mat_Matan> ndroid potrzebuje fuuul hardwae, dla symbiana starczy minimum
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: mojej nokii to nie pomoże : <
<Mat_Matan> poza tym, cena, android niby darmowy a stoi 2x więcej niż telefon z symbianem
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: ludzie kupujący hardware minimum nie są tymi którzy kupują dużo softu
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: fakt, ja patrzę na to wszystko jedynie z punktu widzenie deweloperea.
<grzesiu> kklimonda_ Ponieważ Gates miał możliwości do rozwoju nowych technologii a gówno zrobił
<kklimonda_> dewelopera*
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda_: skoro tak twierdzisz... (3gs ma mniejszy cpu niż choćby htc)
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: Kiedy Gates się tym interesował to rozwijał
<grzesiu> kklimonda_ Zero Hardware
<grzesiu> kklimonda_ Tak powinien się nazywać Microsoft :)
<Mat_Matan> e ja powiem tak, racja jest jak dupa, każdy ma swoją
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: bo uważał, w przeciwieństwie do Jobsa, że ważniejsze jest tworzyć dobre oprogramowanie na ogólny sprzęt niż super oprogramowania na specyficzny sprzęt.
<Mat_Matan> się zobaczy co będzie w przyszłym roku, będzie S^3, BadaOS, WP7, WebOS, iOS i MeeGo
<barnex> pozostaje pisać w javaME :3
<Mat_Matan> się zobaczy co zyska popularność
<swistak35> Mat_Matan: i tak moja racja jest mojsza niż twojsza, a nawet jeśli twoja racja jest twojsza niż mojsza, to i tak moja racja jest najmojsza : P
<grzesiu> kklimonda Przyznałbym Ci rację gdyby jego oprogramowanie było faktycznie dobre :)
<barnex> office jest niezły.
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: iphone 3gs na swoje czasy miał dobre parametry.
<Mat_Matan> przecież każdy może zrobić to co android, podbić rynek powoli ale jakośc
<swistak35> grzesiu: office <=2003 jest fajny
<Mat_Matan> barnex: już nie ma j2me, teraz jest j2ee :P
<Mat_Matan> dos 6.22 jest fajny
<swistak35> i aoe : P
<Mat_Matan> i win 98se
<barnex> dos 6.22 jest tak fajny
<swistak35> i win2000 : P
<barnex> że moja uczelnia kupiła trochę licencji studentom w ramach MSDNAA
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: większość tego co MS wypuściło było dobre.
<Mat_Matan> e piepfyć idę kimać
<Mat_Matan> nocy dobrej wam
<swistak35> widzę że temat schodzi na MS, więc ja lecę, branoc wszystkim : )
<kklimonda_> Windows 95, 98, 2k, xp, 7 to świetne systemy
<swistak35> kklimonda_: Vista teraz też jest ok. U mnie działa lepiej niż xp/7.
 * swistak35 away
<grzesiu> kklimonda Przecież systemy Microsoftu miały żałosną structurę
<grzesiu> Wystarczyło zainstalować jakiś program żeby system się zmulił czy nawet posypał
<barnex> well, były dobre z punktu widzenia zaspokajania potrzeb ludzi wtedy
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: błagam - na Mac OS też się takie rzeczy działy, na Linuksie też można do tego doprowadzić.
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: kiedy windows 95 był wypuszczony to był to najlepszy system na pieca
<grzesiu> kklimonda Można, ale tam była zupa.
<grzesiu> Quasi podział na konto użytkownika i adimistratora
<kklimonda_> można się spierać czy Mac OS nie był lepszy - ale Mac OS to był system który był związany ściśle ze swoim sprzętem.
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: ale ludzie w domu tego nie potrzebowali
<kklimonda_> Mac OS też nie miał administratora afair
<grzesiu> :)
<grzesiu> Uszkodzenie np systemu ubuntu z poziomu użytkownika jest o wiele trudniejsze niż Windowsa
<grzesiu> Włącz sobie XP
<kklimonda_> czemu XP?
<kklimonda_> jak porównujesz to z Windows 7
<grzesiu> Wejdz z konta użytkownika na folderu Windows
<grzesiu> Zaznacz wszystko
<grzesiu> I usuń
<grzesiu> Niewiele plików się usunie
<grzesiu> Ale system padnie
<grzesiu> :D
<kklimonda_> spróbuj to zrobić w windows 7
<grzesiu> A spróbuję :)
<kklimonda_> jak w ubuntu użytkownik ma dostęp do sudo to szybciej rozwali ubuntu niż użytkownik z grupy administratora w windowsie
<kklimonda_> wystarczy, że postanowi "usunąć evolution"
<grzesiu> Jak ma dostęp.
<kklimonda_> i z ropędu skasuje pół gnome
<grzesiu> Tylko że
<grzesiu> Nietrudne jest pózniej
<grzesiu> Naprawienie systemu
<kklimonda_> efekt dla kogoś kto nie zna się na systemach jest taki sam - bez reinstalacji nie pójdzie
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: jeżeli masz szczęście i jesteś wpięty kablem do internetu to może
<grzesiu> A w przypadku Windowsa
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: w przeciwnym wypadku powodzenia w konfigurowaniu sieci z konsoli
<grzesiu> Wszystko się sypie :)
<grzesiu> Wystarczy mieć płytę
<grzesiu> Z systemem
<kklimonda_> windows też ma rescue mode na płycie
<kklimonda_> czy inne "odtwórz system"
<Mat_Matan> ostatnio mnie rozwaliła kampania M$ "bądź legalny, kup legalny W7!" aż mi sie śmiać chciało jak aktorzy i sportowcy namawiają do kupna W7, ehhh... sprzedać nazwisko za wystąpienie w reklamie... albo filmiki M$ na yt odnośnie tej kampanii, aż i się śmiać chce :D
<kklimonda_> ba, można to zrobić jednym kliknięciem ;)
<kklimonda_> Mat_Matan: cóż, jaki kraj tacy celebryci ;)
<grzesiu> kklimonda_ Ok niech Ci będzie , Windows to Wielki Wezyr a Gates to Ali Baba :)
<Mat_Matan> pewnie za dużo osób ich "okrada" i proszą żeby ludzie kupili ich systemy
<grzesiu> Mat_Matan Ostatnio też jest akcja przeciw piractwu
<Mat_Matan> ale dla mnie okradać bogatego który dorobił się na biednych to nie kradzież :P
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: nie - ale rysowanie Ubuntu jako systemu lepszego jest, na tę chwilę, niezbyt prawdziwe. MS zrobił bardzo wiele od czasu wydania XP i Windows 7 jest naprawdę dobrym systemem z którym ciężko jest nam konkurować.
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: i na tyle często widzę posty użytkoników którzy popsuli sobie Ubuntu bo instalowali sterowniki albo coś konfigurowali, że wiem, że dłuuuga droga przed nami.
<grzesiu> kklimonda Długa ale porównując to co było z Dapperem a z tym co teraz
<grzesiu> To jest duży progres
<Mat_Matan> "chcesz być legalny, wykorzystuj legalne rozwiązania, kup windowsa lub zainstaluj darmowego Linuksa"
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: wiem o tym. Ale jeszcze dłuższy proces przed nami
 * Mat_Matan myka
<Mat_Matan> nocy dobrej wam
<grzesiu>  kklimonda Technika idzie do przodu więc ten proces nigdy się nie skończy
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: oceniam, że minie jeszcze przynajmniej 5 lat zanim Ubuntu będzie gotowe na bycie "mainstreamowym" systemem.
<grzesiu> kklimonda ubuntu nie będzie mainstreamem :)
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: może być mniej więcej takim samym mainstreamem jak Mac OS
<grzesiu> kklimonda W 5 lat?
<grzesiu> Tak szybko?
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: nie
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: ale 5 lat potrzeba by dojść do takiego etapu kiedy możemy o to powalczyć.
<grzesiu> Wydaje mi się
<grzesiu> Że ubuntu i inne dystrybucje są za mało spójnymi systemami by być mainstreamem
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: no i na to Ubuntu potrzebuje 5. lat
<grzesiu> Ale ubuntu nie idzie w tym kierunku
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: idzie
<lukaszg> imho na dzien dzisiejszy w7 to taka sama porazka jak zapowiada sie ubuntu 11.04 wedlug mnie ;p
<grzesiu> Jaką masz współpracę pomiędzy aplikacjami na ubuntu? :D
<grzesiu> Prawie żadną
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: ale to na tyle długa droga, że obecnie tego nie zobaczysz chyba, że patrzysz na rozwój systemu i plany.
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: tzn.? co to jest "współpraca"?
<grzesiu> Uff
<grzesiu> Nie jestem znawcą
<grzesiu> Wiesz o co mi chodzi
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: no właśnie nie za bardzo - chodzi ci o to, że część aplikacji pisana jest dla kde a część dla gnome?
<grzesiu> Nie
<grzesiu> O to że aplikacje nie współgrają ze sobą
<lukaszg> dzisiaj to systemy rozwijają sie poprzez zmiane gui, kolorow, tapet etc. w7 toz to istna animacja i wodotryski kolorowe, ubuntu + unity to samo, porazka ;/
<grzesiu> na Macu to normalne
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: czy ja wiem - poza iLife nie widziałem tego na Maku często.
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: i na Linuksa powstają narzędzia których będzie można użyć by coś takiego zrobić.
<grzesiu> Będzie można
<grzesiu> Narazie nie można :)
<kklimonda_> (a nawet są ale nikomu na tym nie zależy)
<grzesiu> Zresztą :)
<kklimonda_> nie no - można by spokojnie napisać na przykład takie narzędzie jakie w OS X używa się do tego by zdjęcia z albumów iphoto wklejać do dokumenów w.. Keynote
<grzesiu> Jest dobrze :)
<grzesiu> Ja niepotrzebuję żadnych cudów :)
<grzesiu> Ciekaw jestem tylko jak będzie się pracować na 12.04 LTS
<grzesiu> Bo niby jakieś rewolucje w designie zapowiadają
<grzesiu> W sensie
<grzesiu> W interrejsie
<grzesiu> interfejsie
<kklimonda_> zobaczymy - to jeszcze kupa czasu na szczęści
<grzesiu> Niewiedziałem że Launchpad  należy do Cannonical
<grzesiu> Ale chyba już nie :)
<grzesiu> Teraz to GNU AGPL
<grzesiu> Co niewiele mi mówi :D
<kklimonda_> dalej należy do Canonical - licencja kodu to nie wszystko. canonical posiada prawa do całego kodu i Launchpad, jako znak towarowy, też jest ich.
<grzesiu> To chyba dobrze
<kklimonda_> cóż, zdania są podzielone ale faktycznie projekt jako kod jest wolny a Canonical ma nad nim pełną kontrolę. I wilk syty, i owca cała.
<grzesiu> W końcu ktoś musi reprezentować
<grzesiu> Gdyby niewsparcie Cannonical to pewnie Ubuntu byłoby kolejnym systemem
<grzesiu> W sensie
<grzesiu> Dystrybucją
<grzesiu> Idę spać zaraz :D
<kklimonda_> gdyby nie canonical to ubuntu by nie powstało
<grzesiu> Jakie komercyjne dystrybucje wydaje Cannonical?
<kklimonda_> grzesiu: Canonical sponsoruje prace nad Ubuntu
<grzesiu> Cannonical zarabia na wsparciu technicznym dla firm czy jak?
<kklimonda_> tak
<kklimonda_> między innymi
<grzesiu> Ok
<grzesiu> Ja idę spać :)
<grzesiu> Dobranoc
<eddd> wartownik to to samo co glowa struktury ?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<mati75> hej
<bt4> czesc
<kamil> witam
<kamil> jakie moga byc przyczyny braku obrazu w programach na wine?
<kamil> np. dla steam i safari
<kamil> myslalem, ze wystarczy zainstalowac nvidie, ale jednak nie pomoglo;p
<TheNumb> Ma/miał ktoś debiana? ;]
<Nerihsa> ja
<Nerihsa> nawet trzymalem w reku ale wyrzucilem do kosza
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: bo? :P
<Kwpolska> znajde tu jakiegos uzyszkodnika telepathy-sunshine i archa?
<Nerihsa> bo niepoczebny
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> potrzebuję zmodyfikować dokument HTML tak, aby wyciąć z niego konkretne, powtarzające się ciągi znaków
<Aleksander> jest jakaś aplikacja, która pozwoli mi to zrobić? nie chcę pisać skryptów
<Nerihsa> sed
<swistak35> TheNumb: ja mam
<Aleksander> Nerihsa, a coś z GUI?
<swistak35> TheNumb: tak czy siak, pomocy nt. debiana bym na #debian-pl szukał : P
<Nerihsa> Aleksander: nie wiem
<Stirlitz> wszystko co ma opcje znajdź i zamień choćby gedit
<Nerihsa> moze jakis edytor tekstu z wyrazeniami regularnymi
<blown-engine> Witam
<Nerihsa> ohai
<Mhrok> dobry dzień! witam o poranku! :D
<Aleksander> Stirlitz, miałeś rację, Gedit ma taką opcje
<Aleksander> a ja niepotrzebnie szukałem w Bluefishu
<Aleksander> dzięki i przepraszam za problemy
<Mhrok> TheNumb: na #debian-pl nie znajdziesz dużo pomocy, pytaj tutaj, tylko nie mów, że chodzi o debiana ;D
<Mhrok> ja tak robiłem :D
<Kasztan> ktos wie dlaczego nie mozna nic napisac na #backtrack-linux
<Kasztan> ?
<blown-engine> Kasztan: bo musisz miec zarejestrowany nick
<Kasztan> a to na stronie backtrack trzeba zrobic tak?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na freenode
<blown-engine> bt4: hi
<mati75> re
<blown-engine> kto ma konto na torrenty.órg?
<swistak35> tak w sumie, to ten kanał powinien się nazywać #linux-pl
<swistak35> ^^
 * KiFka hi
<swistak35> http://static0.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/1420735.png
<swistak35> Orientuje się ktoś, co to za aplikacja?
<KiFka> zdecydowanie cos do voip
<Kwpolska> ma ktos tu telepathy-sunshine?
<Kwpolska> KiFka: lolwut
<Stirlitz> no, zdecydowanie http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/tools/emulator.html
<Kwpolska> swistak35: hello world na androida
<KiFka> Kwpolska, slucham?
<mati75> KiFka: lol
<mati75> to emulator adroida
<KiFka> ajajaaaaaa
<KiFka> posiadanie iphona wypacza .... :(
<hind> hi there
<hind> I just have a little problem after upgrading to maverick,could anyone help me?is that the right place?
<Stirlitz> kolega z egiptu nas odwiedził
<swistak35> Stirlitz: o, dzięki ; )
<qermit> swistak35: kto
<qermit> Stirlitz: kto
<Stirlitz> ten od mavericka
<Kasztan> hm...
<Kasztan> dziala wam strona freenode.net ?
<qermit> słabo
<barnex> hind: you will get better help on #ubuntu. If you prefer asking here for some reason, just ask your question, don't ask about asking :-)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> :/
<Mhrok> witaj
 * Mhrok się cieszy, bo odpalił sterowniki ATI!
<Mhrok> na gentoo ;)
<blown-engine> Mhrok: badz madry i odpal radka x700 na gen2
<Mhrok> blown-engine: odpaliłem mojego 4870 :)
<Mhrok> tylko z jakiegoś powodu albo z nowym kernelem albo ze sterownikami nie renderują mi się strony w chromium... a w FF już tak?
<hind> barnex: thank you
<Wizard> Mhrok: gratuluję sukcesu
<Wizard> teraz zaoraj i postaw slackware :)
<Wizard> kiedyś wszystkie geeki miały slackware
<barnex> to jest jakiś odpowiednik zaorania i posypania ziemi solą, żeby nic nie urosło?
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> coś na ten kształt
 * TheNumb ma Win 7.
<Mat_Matan> bry
 * KiFka re
<swistak35> uhm, jak się nazywał taki website, gdzie ludzie się wymieniali swoimi configami z różnych programów?
<swistak35> tzn nie tylko wymieniali, można było wrzucić sobie jako back-up, i niewidoczne dla innych
<dweller> well, ja swoje configi na githubie trzymam ;x
<Caemyr> a mozna nimi handlowac?;P
<Mat_Matan> eddd: y0
<eddd> Mat_Matan: ;] ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: uchyl rąbka tajemnicy którego wczoraj nie uchyliłeś
<eddd> Mat_Matan: ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: wspomnij co za appa kombinujesz
<Mat_Matan> bo mnie ciekawiło
<eddd> Mat_Matan: no niestety ;] bede musial cie potem pozwal jak w tym filmie o facebooku
<Mat_Matan> eddd: que?
<eddd> widziales the social network ?
<Mat_Matan> eddd: chociaż wspomnij jakiej kategorii to będzie app, społecznościówka jakaś
<Mat_Matan> eddd: niet
 * Mat_Matan nie ogląda za często filmów
<eddd> Mat_Matan: ja bardzo lubie, poza tym, nie dziele sie pomyslami ;]
<eddd> takimi w sesnie
<Mat_Matan> eddd: eee... myślałem że chociaż wspomnisz jakiej kategorii, ale cóż, twoja wola bo twój pomysł
<eddd> Mat_Matan: uczelniane rzeczy
<Mat_Matan> eddd: trzeba był od razu że praca magisterska
<eddd> Nie praca magisterka
<eddd> app bedzie sie krecil wokol uczelnianych rzeczy
<Mat_Matan> dość powierzchownie ale nich ci będzie :P
<eddd> przyadlby mi sie cormen o algorytmice
<eddd> ale ta ksiazka jest za 1231231 zl
<Mat_Matan> eddd: ja tam mam w planach dokończyć ten "text editor" i zabieram się za klienta xmpp na MeeGo
<Mat_Matan> eddd: a potem zacznę popierdułki robić na 10-30min zabawy
<pawelpc> siema
<Mat_Matan> pawelpc: ś→굹
<pawelpc> ciągnie mnie do game makera i znalazłem projekt Enigma GM lecz nie mogę znaleźć żadnego pakietu deb możecie mi pomóc?
<Mhrok> Pytanie, jakie motywy aplikować do GNOME? GTK 1.x czy GTK 2.x?
<pawelpc> GTK 2.x
<Mat_Matan> Mhrok: gtk 2.x
<pawelpc> Wiecie gdzie można znaleźć paczkę deb do tego projektu: http://enigma-dev.org/?
<TheNumb> pawelpc: ściągnij ze strony i zainstaluj. Albo przysłóż się społeczności, zrób speca i zbuduj.
<TheNumb> s/ó/u/
<dKc> witam
<TheNumb> dKc: cześć.
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 20 hours, 3 minutes, and 50 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<BlessJah> `seen sirmarcik
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen sirmarcik.
<BlessJah> `seen sirmacik
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: sirmacik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 1 day, 0 hours, 13 minutes, and 14 seconds ago: <sirmacik> Stirlitz: ewolucja a nie rewolucja ;f
<kklimonda_> ech, przydałoby mi się drugier 4GB ramu
<TheNumb> kklimonda_: co tak ssie ram?
<kklimonda_> TheNumb: budowanie softu w tmpfs jest dużo szybsze ;)
<Cent> czesc
<TheNumb> kklimonda_: gentoo? :P
<kklimonda_> TheNumb: nie ale i tak dużo buduję
<TheNumb> kklimonda_: heh, developer :P
<TheNumb> kklimonda_: dla ubuntu?
<kklimonda_> pomijam nawet Qt - debug build zajmuje 3.5GB ;)
<kklimonda_> TheNumb: dla ubuntu, dla siebie
<TheNumb> Uhum.
<Mhrok> Ma ktoś jakiś cfg conky'ego do polecenia?
<Mhrok> :)
<mrlukasz> dobry
<mrlukasz> czy nie dobry ?
<Mhrok> dobry
<TheNumb> dzień zły
<TheNumb> Zayebany mam nadchodzący tydzień.
<swistak35> exit
<swistak35> stuf; S
<barnex> ;3
<TheNumb> swistak35: zjebayeś :D
<pawelpc> jakich klientów IRC używacie?
<swistak35> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<swistak35> o
<TheNumb> pawelpc: irssi
<swistak35> zapomniałem dać -U dla screena ; d
<swistak35> pawelpc: irssi
<pawelpc> o wśród was chyba jestem odmienny:) Empathy
<Mhrok> weechat
<TheNumb> Tak też można, w sumie to badziewie też korzysta z libpurple jak pidgin.
<mrlukasz> irssi jest najlepesze
<Mhrok> flejm!
<Mhrok> nie, weechat jest najlepszy! ;D
<mrlukasz> no co ty
<mrlukasz> :D
<mrlukasz> kto teraz uzywa weechat-a
 * Mhrok 
<pawelpc> dla każdego ulubiony program jest inny i tyle :)
<mrlukasz> no to tak jak z linuxem
<TheNumb> Nigdy nie używałem wee. irssi ma wszystko czego mi potrzeba
<mrlukasz> jedni wolą ubuntu inni debian a jeszcze inni arch
<Mhrok> pawelpc: no przecież mówię, że flejm
<Mhrok> a jeszcze inni gentoo ;)
<TheNumb> Ja mam ubuntu ;x
<BlessJah> emacs
<TheNumb> To pasuję do tego kanału.
<mrlukasz> ubuntu to tez linux
<mrlukasz> linux to linux
<Mhrok> TheNumb: jeszcze kilka godzin temu chwaliłeś się, że masz Win 7 ;d
<BlessJah> bsd to bsd
<TheNumb> mrlukasz: ale distro1 =/= distro2.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: windos w pizdu poleciał.
<mrlukasz> no tak
<mrlukasz> tylko na desktop mi pasuej ubuntu a na serwerze ma debiana
<mrlukasz> wiec jakos to idzie pogodzic
<TheNumb> Fajne jest to, że różne firmy robią gotowe paczki dla Debilniana/Buntu...
<TheNumb> Google, Oracle.
<mrlukasz> no fajnie
<mrlukasz> no bo natym to polega
<mrlukasz> ubuntu to jest taki darmowy snow leopard :D
<pawelpc> hehe
<TheNumb> I tak wolę snow leoparda ;]
<mrlukasz> ale to oznacza sie nei jestes miłosnikiem opensourca
<mrlukasz> :P
<pawelpc> a ja wole to co jest darmowe xD
<mrlukasz> darmowe i legalne
<TheNumb> Nie muszę być miłośnikiem ołpen sorc. Mam taki os, który mi się podoba.
<pawelpc> tak oczywiście
<barnex> darmowe, niedarmowe, ważne żeby było wolne
<barnex> <rms>
<mrlukasz> no własnie
<mrlukasz> wolnośc przedewszytkim
<TheNumb> barnex: ubuntu pasuje, bo jest wolne xD
<mrlukasz> :P
<mrlukasz> i zadarmo płytki wysyłają
<mrlukasz> :D
<barnex> no nie wiem
<barnex> rms chyba nałożył ekskomunikę na firefoksa na przykład
<pawelpc> tylko nowym userom
<barnex> który jest w ubuntu standardowo
<TheNumb> rms?
<mrlukasz> pawelpc: jak ludzie tym handlowali
<mrlukasz> to co sie dziwisz
<barnex> richard stallman
<qermit> true RMS
<mrlukasz> zainstalujcie sobie  live-f1
<mrlukasz> fajna sprawa
<mrlukasz> dla miłosników formuły
<barnex> qermit: byłbym o wiele szczęśliwszy nie wiedząc, co to true RMS :f
<barnex> i w ogóle RMS w kontekście mierzenia albo liczenia czegokolwiek
<BlessJah> /4/11
<qermit> barnex: tak, głupota jest błogosławieństwem
<qermit> wiedza tylko ciężarem
<pawelpc> wiecie kiedy się skończy konkurs ta tapetę do malinowej mandarynki?
<BlessJah> kiedy zabraknie im routerow, a na co ci ta wiedza potrzebna?
<barnex> qermit: nie no, gdybym kiedykolwiek chciał mieć cokolwiek wspólnego z jakimś multimetrem, to podejrzewam że ta wiedza by nie była ciężarem
<pawelpc> tak się pytam
<maria__> Witam. Korzystam z neostrady i modemu sage fast 800. Linnet działa poprawnie, jakkolwiek mam pytanie: jak dodać go do autostartu?
<mrlukasz> maria__: system -> preferencje -> programy startowe
<maria__> mrlukasz, jak powinien wyglądać syntax? sudo su;/home/usr/.neostrada/linnet -i nie daje rady.
<mrlukasz> maria__: ja mam neostarde ale na routerze
<mrlukasz> zainwestuj w routera
<mrlukasz> :D
<maria__> Kiepska rada. Konfiguruje system znajomym.
<ju-rek> najlepiej DGN2000 + soft DGTeam
<mrlukasz> aha
<mrlukasz> maria__: moze to ci pomoze cos http://winilin.blogspot.com/2009/01/ubuneo.html
<maria__> Nie mam za dużo czasu na kombinacje. Może jakiś skrypt?
<mrlukasz> no to ci mówie ubuneo
<maria__> Ok sprawdze dzieki. Gdyby ktos wpadl na pomysl jak umiesicic to w autostarcie (sudo jest ustawione na nopasswd tak wiec nie potszebna autoryzacja).
<barnex> maria__: to moze po prostu sudo /home/usr/.neostrada/linnet -i ?
<barnex> albo dopisać w /etc/rc.local?
<maria__> barnex, Niewiem czmu ale niestety nie zadzialalo.
<maria__> rc.local? hmm mozna sprubowac. jak by to miej wiecej wyglądalo?
<barnex> no nie wiem, nie jestem specjalnym znawcą basha, pewnie z dziesięć ifów by było na miejscu
<barnex> ale po prostu jak podasz komendę też pewnie zadziała
<mrlukasz> barnex: no co ty
<mrlukasz> jakich ifów
<barnex> no takich jakie straszą w skryptach w /etc/init.d? :P
<mrlukasz> prziec dodaj to tak samo jak to dpalasz
<mrlukasz> i wszytko
<mrlukasz> do rc.local
<maria__> Ok przetestuje ubudsl. Going off line.
<pawelpc> wiecie może co zrobić aby empathy automatycznie logowało do freenode?
<TheNumb> pawelpc: zapłać mu.
<TheNumb> O, ciekawe. Empathy umie zaimportować ustawienia konta z Pidgina.
<pawelpc> nom
<pawelpc> ciekawe jak
<pawelpc> ;)
<TheNumb> Ale i tak kuj mu w pipkę, bo z gg sobie tak dobrze nie radzi.
<pawelpc> sunshine jakoś działą
<pawelpc> tylko trzeba doinstalować
<TheNumb> No właśnie. A w pidginie bez bawienia się w ppa wszystko działa.
<pawelpc> ja wolę w google talk dadać niż pisać:)
<pawelpc> a poza tym ubumatic dodaje ppa do bodajże telepathy w którym znajduje się telepathy-sunshine
<pawelpc> hymm znowu mi avatary uciekły więc pewnie gg network kombinuje nad siecią albo znowu sunshine mi się kszaczy
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: jakie masz ustawienia w sunshine?
<pawelpc> a o jakie ustawienia chodzi?
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: f4
<pawelpc> włączoną synchronizację kontaktów i ssl
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: a serwer?
<pawelpc> bez zmian oraz odfajkowany
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: serwer i port prosze.
<pawelpc> 91.197.13.67:8072
<supperX> heja
<pawelpc> a czemu na jabberze uubntu.pl w pokojach nikogo nie ma zapomniało się:)
<Kwpolska> pawelpc: bo nie.
<pawelpc> no tak
<bjfs> jabber muc nigdy nie przebilo irca :b
<pawelpc> wiadomo
<barnex> to raczej smutne
<barnex> może jeszcze przebije, jak serwery jabbera będą porządnie stać
<barnex> i działać
<pawelpc> ja myślę że to siła przyzwyczajenia i tyle
<barnex> meh
<barnex> ktoś pamięta kiedy ostatnio freenode padło?
<pawelpc> nie?
<pawelpc> :)
<barnex> vs. kiedy ostatnio padł jego serwer jabbera, albo miał problemy z dogadaniem się z kimś bo używał czegoś w stylu google talka?
<maria__> Cholera. Polecenie sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p' działa idealnie odpalone z terminala. W autostarcie nie ****. Jaki może być problem?
<maria__> *ni
<e-d-d-i-e> Witam
<e-d-d-i-e> mam problem z zamontowaniem dysku  seagate expansion 250gb
<e-d-d-i-e> ubuntu 10.04
<e-d-d-i-e> dysk podpiety jest podusb
<pawelpc> jakie objawy?
<e-d-d-i-e> lsusb pokazuje go na liscie urzadzen ale za nic nie moge go zamontowac
<e-d-d-i-e> po podlaczeniu zupelnie nic
<e-d-d-i-e> co ciekawsze na laptopie mam ten sam system i widzi dysk
<e-d-d-i-e> sformatowalem go nawet pod lapkiem do formatu ext3 ale nadal nic
<pawelpc> mi się coś takiego działo jak miałem ndis-wrapper
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: co ci mount pisze?
<maria__> Zastanawia mnie czy opuznienie wykonania 'sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p'' nie przynioslo by jakis rezultatow. Jak opuznic wykonanie polecenia?
<BlessJah> maria__: sleep 10s ; komenda
<BlessJah> maria__: ta komenda pyta cie o haslo jak ja w terminalu wykonujesz?
<maria__> BlessJah, Dzieki. Nie. 'NOPASSWD' w sudo. Niech cie Jah wynagrodzi.
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414553/
<BlessJah> maria__: sprytne, sama wpadlas czy ci podpowiadali?
<e-d-d-i-e> probowalem montowac na rozne sposoby tworzylem katalog w media jako su i tez nic
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: co to za urzadzenie ext3/dev/segate???
<pechowiec> \o/
<maria__> BlessJah, Of course not!
<BlessJah> to nowe ubuntu ma jakies inne mount czy jak?
<BlessJah> maria__: mam zgadywac?
<pawelpc> e-d-d-i-e: działają ci inne urządzenia usb?
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: co nie śmiga?
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: ls /dev | grep sd
<maria__> BlessJah, Tz. zawsze nopasswd - lenistwo.
<e-d-d-i-e> dzialaja
<e-d-d-i-e> dziala kamera modem nawet pad
<BlessJah> pawelpc: zobacz na wklejke
<e-d-d-i-e> dziala pendrive 256mb
<BlessJah> mount ext3/dev/segate /media/seagate
<maria__> sleep 30s;sudo su -c '/home/maria/.neostrada/linnet -p' pwinno dać rade?
<e-d-d-i-e> ale sancruzez 4gb juz nie
<pechowiec> BlessJah: co mu nie działa?
<BlessJah> tak proboje to zamontowac
<BlessJah> pechowiec: nie moze zamontowac hdd na usb komenda mount ext3/dev/segate /media/seagate
<e-d-d-i-e> dysk 40gb podpinany pod usb tez nie dziala i wlasnie ten seagate
<pechowiec> BlessJah: a masz tam ext3?
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: wklej mi 'ls /dev | grep sd'
<pechowiec> **a ma
<BlessJah> pechowiec: co to wogole jest ext3/dev/segate???
<BlessJah> pechowiec: chyba ze ubuntu ma wlasne mount
<pechowiec> BlessJah: imho powinno być mount -t ext3 /dev/sdxy /cel
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414558/
<BlessJah> tez tak sadze, jesli to nie jest jakis ficzer ubuntu majacy skomplikowac prosta rzecz
<e-d-d-i-e> czy ma jakies znaczenie ze mam zainstalowane modeswitch
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: ls /dev/ pokaz
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: podepnij ten dysk i jeszcze raz to wklej
<e-d-d-i-e> potrzebuje go do obslugi modemu huaweii e220
<BlessJah> pechowiec: wkleil bez podpietego dysku xD
<pechowiec> omg...
<e-d-d-i-e> jest podpiety
<pechowiec> wypnij podepnij poczekaj chwile i wklej ls /dev/
<BlessJah> hm...
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414559/
<BlessJah> pechowiec: moze rozpoznac jedno jako sd a inne hd?
<pechowiec> BlessJah: czy ja wiem... miałem tak że raz dyski był← jako hda a raz jako sda
<pechowiec> ale żeby były zarazem hda i sda to nie
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: lsusb >> ~/logfile ; ls /dev/ >> ~/logfile ; mount >> ~/logfile
<BlessJah> e-d-d-i-e: a potem wklej zawartosc pliku logfile ktory bedzie w twoim home
<pechowiec> BlessJah: ls /dev już jest
<BlessJah> pechowiec: nie cale, konczy sie na fd0u1743
<pechowiec> ja mam całe o0
<BlessJah> pechowiec: 414559??
<pechowiec> ta
<pechowiec> http://wklej.org/id/414559/txt/
<BlessJah> no to ja nawet plaintekstem mam do 190454 < BlessJah> pechowiec: moze rozpoznac jedno jako sd a inne hd?
<BlessJah> fd0u1743         network_latency  rtc0
<BlessJah> uwielbiam putty
<BlessJah> pechowiec: nadal to samo, konczy sie na network latency
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414561/
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: ls /dev/disk/by-path
<pechowiec> i ls /dev/disk/by-id
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414563/
<BlessJah> pechowiec: kurde jak ten dysk jest oznaczony? scd0? sr0? obydwa u mnie oznaczaja cdrom (zaleznie od komputera)
<BlessJah> pechowiec: sg moze segate
<pechowiec> sdxy powinien byc
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414564/
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: a ls /dev/disk/by-id ?
<BlessJah> pechowiec: ls -l lepiej bo wtedy pokazuje co gdzie linkuje
<pechowiec> w sumie...
<pechowiec> ls -al /dev/disk/by-id
<BlessJah> pechowiec: i rob cale komendy przekierowywujace do pliku, wtedy latwiej im kopiowac (bo jak sie nie zmiesci w terminalu to czesto kopiuja co widza zamiast przewinac)
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414566/
<BlessJah> pechowiec: wyglada to ciekawie... nie ma tam chyba tego dysku
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: jaki to dokładnie dysk? lsusb
<lisu> re
<pechowiec> re
<BlessJah> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bc2:2300 Seagate RSS LLC
<BlessJah> pechowiec: http://wklej.org/id/414561/
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414567/
<BlessJah> pechowiec: nie widze tego dysku pod usb...
<BlessJah> pechowiec: lsusb daje mysz klawke modem i dysk ale ls /dev daje tylko modem (z mass storage)
<e-d-d-i-e> pendrive sancruzer zachowuje sie identycznie lsusb widzi ale nic poza tym
<pechowiec> bo nie ma do niego sterów chyba albo coś
<pechowiec> a może on smiga po 2.0 a podpina go do 1.1?
<e-d-d-i-e> to jak wytlumaczysz ze pod laptopem z dokladnie tym samym systemem dziala
<e-d-d-i-e> hmm
<pechowiec> 1.1 vs 2.0 ?
<e-d-d-i-e> moze to byc kwestia usb
<BlessJah> pechowiec: to musialby byc bardzo stary komputer
<e-d-d-i-e> dell gx270
<BlessJah> pechowiec: poza tym usb2.0 jest afaik kompatybilne wstecz
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: fdisk -l ?
<pechowiec> BlessJah: nei wiem co temu jest
<BlessJah> pechowiec: tez nie
<pechowiec> BlessJah: wtf ttyUSB0?
<e-d-d-i-e> tty modem huaweii pod usb
<pechowiec> aa...
<e-d-d-i-e> http://wklej.org/id/414569/
<pechowiec> no za cholere nie wiem
<e-d-d-i-e> moze pokombinuje z innymi portami usb
<e-d-d-i-e> zaraz dam znac co i jak
<pechowiec> a jakbyś modem wywalił na chwile?
<kklimonda_> ech, za stary się już robię. Jak zobaczyłem na forum temat "Jak sie korzysta z Ubuntu" to zwątpiłem.
<BlessJah> pechowiec: poddaje sie, juz nie mysle
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: link daj to sie posmieje
<kklimonda_> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=135338
<kklimonda_> nie czytałem zawartości
<pechowiec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfbbrchYxHM&feature=related o!
<e-d-d-i-e> rozne porty usb nie pomogly
<e-d-d-i-e> wywale modem zobacze co bedzie
<e-d-d-i-e> dc wracam po
<BlessJah> kklimonda_: czlowiek pyta czy korzystanie z ubuntu ogranicza sie do ificjalnych repozytoriow
<pechowiec> BlessJah: zawsze jest src
<BlessJah> pechowiec: on pyta czy moze uzywac nieoficjalnych repo
<BlessJah> czyli tych ktorych nie skonfiguruje mu ubumatic
<pechowiec> BlessJah: wiem... widze..
<Kwpolska> lulz
<pechowiec> kto to wczoraj sponatanicznie stawiał gentoo?
<BlessJah> tez chciales sie posmiac?
<pechowiec> powiedzmy
<BlessJah> chciales mu pewno pomoc!
<pechowiec> nie używam ubu od wieków
<pechowiec> źle wsadził pewnie
<BlessJah> do gory nogami
<pechowiec> :D
<BlessJah> albo pomylil usb z ps/2
<pechowiec> /nick e-d-d-i-e
<BlessJah> myslalem ze skoro i mysz i klawka jest na ps/2 i usb to pendrive tez pojdzie tylko przejsciowka potrzebna
<pechowiec> BlessJah: nie mozna pomylić... chociaż...
<BlessJah> s/^myslalem/myslal/
<e-d-d-i-e> odlaczylem modem ale nadal to samo
<pechowiec> omg
<pechowiec> BlessJah: a do HDMi już wsadzał?
<pechowiec> e-d-d-i-e: nie wiem w czym jest problem
<BlessJah> pechowiec: ech, czego sie nabijasz? jak nie umiesz pomoc
<pechowiec> `g seagate nie bangla
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Re: FDE hard drives discontinued? - Seagate Community Forums: <http://tinyurl.com/25gqvhk>
<pechowiec> BlessJah: no bez jaj... podłączać Pendrive do ps/2
<BlessJah> pechowiec: chwila chwila, to byla moja sugestia, nie wierz we wszystko co  ja mowie!
<pechowiec> i vice-versa
<e-d-d-i-e> zanim podlaczylem modem musialem namieszac troche wg tej strony
<e-d-d-i-e> http://franklinchua.wordpress.com/?s=huawei
<e-d-d-i-e> moze to powoduje konflikt
<pechowiec> nie powinno
<pechowiec> jajko masz to samo w obu systemach?
<e-d-d-i-e> tak
<pawelpc> mi kiedyś pomagało jak podłączyłem zanim odpaliłem ubu
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 23 hours, 43 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <webnull> Witam
<maria__> Witam ponownie. Jak zatwierdzić nagrywanie płyty w asystencie cd/dvd?
<maria__> P.S. Co do wcześniejszego problemu wystarczyło dodać 'sleep30'
<Nerihsa> ke?
<maria__> Asystend dvd. Wykonuje w nautilusie drag and drop and what now?
<Nerihsa> ahh ubuntu
<ozil> witam ma ktoś telefon z symbianem ?
<TheNumb> ozil: meh
<TheNumb> A co?
<ozil> bo potrzebuje aby ktoś podpisał mi jedną aplikacje http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/files/smartcam_symbian/SmartCamS60_v1_4/SmartCamS603rdEd_v1_4.sis/download
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yj8zrfl> (at sourceforge.net)
<TheNumb> ozil: jest taka strona.
<TheNumb> Tam sobie podpiszesz.
<ozil> wiem czytałem ale czekam na sert już 3 dzień
<ozil> cert^
<ozil> opda
<ozil> imobile
<julek> `help
<Przekliniak> julek: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<julek> `calkc
<julek> `calc
<Przekliniak> julek: (calc <expression>) -- Uses Google's calculator to calculate the value of <expression>.
<julek> pechowiec:
<TheNumb> `calc 2 **4
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<pechowiec> julek: what seems to be the problem?
<TheNumb> Fajnie gdyby korzystal z wolfram|alpha...
<julek> `calc log(-1)
<Przekliniak> julek: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<pechowiec> `calc 2^4
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<julek> `calc log (-1)
<pechowiec> o0
<Przekliniak> julek: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<pechowiec> `calc root of 2
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<julek> pechowiec: wpisz w google
<pechowiec> `calc root of 4
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<julek> pechowiec: log(-1):)
<Kwpolska> 20:34 < pechowiec> `calc 2^4
<barnex> `calc sqrt 4
<Przekliniak> barnex: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<barnex> ;ooo
<Kwpolska> cos sie spieprzylo
<TheNumb> Nie, po prostu Przekliniak jest niedojebany.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to jest z google calculatora, a rzeczony daje wynik na 2^4
<julek> tez tak mysle:)
<pechowiec> julek: log(-1) = 1.36437635 i
<Kwpolska> `calc log(-1)
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: log(-1) = 1.36437635 i
<pechowiec> `calc 2+2
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<julek> pechowiec: a to poprawili cos moze
<julek> kiedys i nie pokazywalo...
 * pechowiec nie zna sie na liczbach urojonych i zespolonych
<julek> pechowiec: na rzeczywistych sie znasz, kiedys google klamalo:)
<Kwpolska> kwbot tez sie spieprzyl, pewnie przez google instant
<Kwpolska> `version
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<pechowiec> kurde... a mi kalkulator nie chce policzyć logarytmu z -1
<pechowiec> ;/
<pechowiec> wrrr...
 * pechowiec musi sie uczyć historii
<TheNumb> pechowiec: ja też powinienem coś przeczytać.
<TheNumb> Ale, no właśnie ;)
<pechowiec> nom...
<pechowiec> a potem niemiecki czeka
<TheNumb> U mnie podobnie, ale przed lekcją jest w cholerę czasu na zadanie domowe.
<pechowiec> TheNumb: a po co robić zadania domowe?
 * pechowiec robi tylko z pol,angl i fiz
<TheNumb> Pff, angielski robić ;)
<pechowiec> TheNumb: jakbym nei robił to bym dostał z 20 ndst za braki
 * Kwpolska nie znosi tego, ze w polszy nauczaja en_GB
<Wizard> siema
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ja wolę en_US
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja tez
<TheNumb> Lepiej brzmi itd.
<Wizard> en_NI :/
<Wizard> najlepiej brzmi
<TheNumb> Układ klawiatury lepszy.
<Kwpolska> Wizard: NI jak?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja pisze na pl_PL
<Wizard> se sprawdź w dokumentacji, lamo
<TheNumb> Nie wierzę, w gentoo rzucili to ~arch qt 4.7.0
<TheNumb> Święto lasu.
<TheNumb> do*
<Wizard> no wspaniale
<Wizard> pytanie mam
<Wizard> pisał ktoś coś ze swing app framework?
 * pechowiec woli en_GB
<pechowiec> KiFka: ping
<Wizard> o, pechowiec
<TheNumb> o, Wizard
<Wizard> o, TheNumb
<pechowiec> o, <(:-)-`,-<
<TheNumb> o, Kwpolska
<Kwpolska> o, kkszysiu
<TheNumb> Ale trolling się zaczął :}
<Kwpolska> kkszysiu: do cholery, jest jakis debugging dodatkowy do telepathy-sunshine?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie lepiej wrzucać spece na farmę żeby tam się to kompilowało?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wole miec sam kontrole nad kompilacja
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ale na ubuntu siedzisz, ta? :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: arch kurwa
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dobra kurwa
<Wizard> heh, arch
<KiFka> pechowiec, mmm?
<Wizard> woli mieć kontrolę nad kompilacją :D
<KiFka> a
<Mhrok> łoboże,
<KiFka> Kwpolska, TheNumb  ....
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: zapraszam do Gentoo.
<KiFka> prosze niebluzgac
<TheNumb> KiFka: mea culpa.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nyet
<Kwpolska> KiFka: sorki.
<TheNumb> KiFka: osobno się pisze.
<pechowiec> KiFka: w niemieckim jak stopniuje przymiotniki to w wyższym daje końcówke -er a w najwyszym dodaje na początku "am" i końcówke -sten? i tak zawsze?
<KiFka> nie mam czasu dla was
<TheNumb> pechowiec: nie, są wyjątki, jak zwykle.
<KiFka> robie symulache egzaminu na prawko
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: jak konczy sie na -ss, -t, z to -esten w najwyzszym i sa wyjatki
<Kwpolska> s/ss/ß
<Wizard> ciekawe co to jest symulacha
<Wizard> :D
<pechowiec> dziękować
<pechowiec> jak sprawdzić z jakim distro mam doczynienia?
<TheNumb> pechowiec: sprawdź czy masz rpm albo dpkg ;p
<pechowiec> TheNumb: whereis mówi że nie ma o0
<TheNumb> pechowiec: no to może masz slaptget
<TheNumb> albo... emerge, pacmana
<TheNumb> whatever
<TheNumb> slapt-get*
<frimer> pechowiec: pewnie bedziesz mial w /etc jakies version
<pechowiec> frimer: ok thx
<frimer> przegrepuj etc i zobacz czy masz
<pechowiec> frimer: już wiem debian 5.0
<TheNumb> pechowiec: which nie pokazało dpkg? o0
<pechowiec> TheNumb: dziwna sprawa
<pechowiec> TheNumb: miałem dostęp przez pseudoshell w przeglądarce tylko
<TheNumb> Eeee yyyy. Lipa.
<TheNumb> pechowiec: php shell? <:
<TheNumb> Jakieś c99 czy coś :P
<pechowiec> TheNumb: a czort wie
<pechowiec> <? Copyright by DEVIL TEAM 2010r. ?> o0
<TheNumb> E, to chakierskie forum.
<EsmD^^> kupie po taniosci kostke 512mb ddr1 ram i gforce 4 64mb!
<pechowiec> nie wiem nie wnikam
<domz_> bry :D
<TheNumb> domz_: bry, bry
<TheNumb> Jak tam w uk?
<domz_> fajowo :D zimne piwko i te sprawy :D
<TheNumb> :P
<domz_> czegoz chcec wiecej ?
<TheNumb> domz_: cycków.
<pechowiec> -.-
 * pechowiec cries
<domz_> :D tego tez mi nie brakuje :P
<TheNumb> domz_: ta, u facetów xD
<TheNumb> pechowiec: wtf?
<domz_> nie moich lol
<pechowiec> "cycków" ... rozwiń co przez to rozumiesz
<EsmD^^> domz_: przeciez tam piwo smakuje gorzej niz woda
<EsmD^^> znaczy, mialem na mysli, tam jest woda o smaku piwa
<TheNumb> pechowiec: takich dwóch, robi się z nich okłady w razie choroby.
<domz_> EsmD^^, lol, zalezy, dzisiaj na wieczor to ciderek, mniam :D
 * pechowiec nie ma więcej pytań...
<pawelpc> jak wyrazicie strach przed jutrem
<pawelpc> ?
<domz_> zaczac krzyczec :D
<pechowiec> pawelpc: ja nie zrobie nic... przywykłem
<TheNumb> <headdesk>
<EsmD^^> pawelpc: ja wyraze w ten sposob ze w koncu sie wyspie... bo dzisiaj i wczoraj w szkole bylem :/
<EsmD^^> i bede lezal nawet i do poludnia
<pawelpc> kiepsko
<pechowiec> <headdesk>?
<EsmD^^> obijajac sie i pijac wode o smaku coli
<EsmD^^> to cos jak "facepalm"
<pechowiec> i see
<pechowiec> "czym jest dle mnie ojczyzna?" <-epickie zadanie z pol
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> pechowiec: długo bym mógł opowiadać
<pechowiec> Wizard: ja mam sklecić 4-5 zdań
<domz_> pechowiec, to sklec
<pechowiec> domz_: nie mam weny :E
<Wizard> ale ja się dzisiaj skapnąłem na zajęciach, że mój numer indeksu jest mniejszy o 30000 od tych, z którymi na zajęcia chodzę
<domz_> pechowiec, to napisz jutro
<TheNumb> Wizard: hakier
<Wizard> no co?
<TheNumb> Cziter!
<Wizard> wjebali mi różnice programowe i chodzę z pierwszym rokiem na zajęcia
<pechowiec> Wizard: ile lat nie zdałeś?
<Wizard> a jestem teraz na szóstym ;P
<domz_> Wizard, to wyjeb im w kly :P
<Wizard> a idź, szczyle jakieś
<pechowiec> pawelpc: wyjdz z tym na ulice i powiedz ze to reprezentuje twój nastrój http://katedrawysokichnapiec.blox.pl/resource/kurwa_mac.jpg
<Wizard> paint.neted :/
<pawelpc> nie chce mi się 500m iść do drogi nr. 48  a myślę że i tak nikt tego nie zauważy :) wieś:(
<pechowiec> hm...  to zadzwoń do faktu, ze ci kosmici porwali takie coś....
<pawelpc> a jaki mają numer to wyśle im smsa może odpiszą
<pechowiec> `g fakt kontakt
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Kontakt - Fakt.pl: <http://www.fakt.pl/kontakt/>
<pechowiec> @up
<pawelpc> jeszcze lepiej
<pawelpc> a mogłem nie ściągać tych gier bo teraz internet przymula (orange freedom pro) 6gb na miesiąc skandal!
<pawelpc> a może wiecie co im tam napisać?
<domz_> pawelpc, kicha :D
<pechowiec> lol
<pawelpc> jak do tej dziury zabitej dechami neo nie dochodzi to co poradzę
<pechowiec> jak neo nie dochodzi?
<pechowiec> omfg
<pechowiec> nawet u mnie ejst
<pechowiec> nie masz pociągniętego kabla z telefonu?
<pawelpc> nawet nie ma kabla do stacjonarnego to co
<Wizard> pawelpc: byłem w wakacje w dziurze zabitej dechami na urlopi
<Wizard> podobało mi się
<Wizard> tak czas przyjemnie wolno płynął :/
<Wizard> gory, konie
<pechowiec> pawelpc: to napisz im zeby pociągli
<Wizard> ja ci oddam mój internet, za spokój, chcesz?
<pawelpc> u nas na wsi taki debil przez łąkę nie chciał aby przekopali kabla i skutki
<pechowiec> Wizard: ile mbps?
<Wizard> nie wiem, różnie
<pawelpc> dziękuje ale nie ma tak slodko
<Wizard> mam nielimitowany transfer
<pechowiec> pawelpc: weź kij i idź na polemike z nim
<Caemyr> pawelpc: wifi zatem
<pechowiec> s/kij/pałke/
<Wizard> obsd…
<pawelpc> tu tylko z szybszych orange tylko
<pawelpc> 1mbps a po limicie 64kbps
<pawelpc> osiem kilobajtów na sekundę to troche muli
<Wizard> ja się sam kroję, bo mam wifi
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się kabli ciągnąć
<pawelpc> i czekać do 19 listopada
<Wizard> będę miał swoje mieszkanie, to urządzę po swojemu
<Wizard> :)
<pechowiec> Wizard: jaka prędkość?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> zaraz pomierzę jakimś gównem
<pechowiec> speedtest.net
<pawelpc> wiesz za rok może do nowego mieszkania się już wprowadzimy to już się postaram o łącze
<Wizard> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1021162303.png
<Wizard> słabo
<pechowiec> o0
<pechowiec> słabo? ja sie z moich 2 ciesze a ten ma 4 i mówi słabo
<pawelpc> słabo? mój router od orane ma mniejszą przepustowość
<Wizard> mówię, że to mnie wifi tnie
<Wizard> i mój dziadowski router w drugim pokoju
<Wizard> dobra, mniejsza
<Wizard> mieszkam w dużym mieście
<pechowiec> dobra lece bb
<pawelpc> wiecie jakby wyszło z kosztami przekopać 40m kabla tel. od skrzynki do chaty bo 500m kabla mam tylko jeszcze jest pewna rzecz skrzynka od tp jest po drugiej stronie drogi (pech:))
<pawelpc> znacie odpowiednik programu
<pawelpc> netmeter
<pawelpc> chodzi o podliczanie miesięczne transferu
<domz_> pawelpc, pod linuxem ?
<pawelpc> tak jak najbardziej
<pawelpc> ubuntu obsługuje modemy to czemu nie ma takiego programu
<domz_> pawelpc, wydaje mi sie ze gnome ma jakis aplet do tego
<Nerihsa> ifconfig pokazuje ile zostalo wyslane/odebrane od uruchomienia
<Nerihsa> w tej chwili widze ze moznaby sie pokusic o napisanei skryptu co by to zapisywal i resetowal co miesiac
<pawelpc> może dałoby coś w bashu wyskrobać może na zenity i w oparciu o ifconfig i wskaźnik zrobić
<Stirlitz> vnstat
<pawelpc> jutro pokombinuje tylko jak odczytać info od ifconfig?
<domz_> sudo apt-get install netspeed
<Nerihsa> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX byte' | awk '{print $3 $4}
<Nerihsa> /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 | grep 'RX byte' | awk '{print $7 $8}'
<Nerihsa> eth0*
<Nerihsa> pierwsze podaje download, drugie upload
<pawelpc> dzięki musze sobie zapisać:)
<domz_> vnstat
<pawelpc> vnstat to konsola mi chodzi o coś "przyjaznego urzytkownikowi":)
<ChaosEngine> gkrellm to ma w pluginie sieciowym
<ChaosEngine> per każdy interfejs można włączyć
<domz_> ok, branoc :D
<dKc> ey yo
<dKc> s
<dKc> mam teraz domyslny edytor tekstu - emacs
<dKc> co zrobic, zeby dac spowrotem gedita?
<barnex> Ktoś wie przypadkiem, ile kosztuje zrobienie wifi w sali konferencyjnej na 100-200 osób? kolega robi wycenę na studia, więc błąd w granicach 50% jest ok, ale ja nie mam w ogóle pojęcia :o
<jacekowski> tego sie nie robi
<barnex> dKc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299086 ?
<jacekowski> tzn. tego sie nie da zrobic dobrze
<jacekowski> bo trzeba by pare kanalow, do tego sprzet ktory handover obsluguje
<jacekowski> to masz cos idace w tysiace przynajmniej
<barnex> hm
<barnex> Czyli co się robi?
<barnex> internet przewodowy tylko dla prelegenta?
<jacekowski> tzn. ogolnie to bedzie wolne
<jacekowski> i z tym sie trzeba pogodzic
<qermit> barnex: przy każdym stole żelazna belka
<qermit> tzn chciałem powiedzieć gniazdko
<qermit> jacekowski: mikrotiki nie starczą?
<barnex> jacekowski: wywnioskowałem z tego co napisałeś, że zrobienie tego razem z kosztem robienia to koło 20 k, bo żeby ten handover miał sens, to rozumiem trzeba mieć kilka tych accesspointów za kilka tysięcy?
<jacekowski> mozna jakies tanie linksysy z openwrt albo podobnym
<jacekowski> ale to kwestia ile to chcesz samorobki a ile gotowego rozwiazania
<barnex> no założenie tego projektu jest takie, że robią nie dla siebie, tylko prowadzący im udaje klienta, właściciela hotelu
<barnex> w sumie fajny pomysł, szkoda że my czegoś takiego nie robimy.
<barnex> więc zakładałbym, że robi się to w miarę profesjonalnie, żeby potem w miarę samo działało
<Mhrok> ⎈␣⎈
<grzesiu1> Dobrywieczór
<grzesiu1> redshift rządzi :D
<grzesiu1> Najlepsza aplikacja na ubuntu :D
<uh4> witam, ma ktos acera f900?
<dweller> to notebook jakiś?
<uh4> f900
<uh4> tak acera
<dweller> to pda, nie notebook
<dweller> na windowsie
<uh4> niech bedzie
<dweller> i co w związku z tym?
<uh4> wazne ze windows padl i caly acer i nie wiem jak go uruchomic
<dweller> recovery roma
<dweller> a jak sie nawet nie włącza to znaczy że się zcegłował
<uh4> no tak ale nie wime jak
<dweller> tzn jak zero reakcji
<uh4> wlacza sie ale miga tylko napisa acer
<dweller> `google acer f900 rom recovery
<Przekliniak> dweller: Free flash acer f900 rom to download and more at PTF: <http://ptf.com/flash/flash+acer+f900+rom/index4.html>
<dweller> lol
<dweller> http://www.eten-users.eu/index.php?showtopic=20795
<dweller> cóż, google.com.au było bardziej pomocne
<uh4> to juz czytalem
<uh4> wszystko z nim okej, bleadow n ie ma a wm sie nie odpala
<uh4> a niew iem jak go przeinstalowac jeszcze raz
<uh4> bo nawet z PC nie moge polaczyc
<dweller> wejdź w tryb recovery
<uh4> nie da sie
<uh4> albo nie wiem jak
<dweller> w sumie dużo ci nie pomogę, telefon z windowsem miałem raz w ręku i prawdopodobnie węcej go nie będę miał
<_Torrentow_> bry
<uh4> acer nawet nie ma zadnego forum normalnego
<_Torrentow_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz" | sed 's/cpu MHz//' jak się pozbyć :?
<dweller> czego się pozbyć ;x
<dweller> a awkiem nie łaska?
<grzesiu1> Używacie redshift'a?
<_Torrentow_> dweller: to pokmniń aby usunęło cpu Mhz z :
<dweller> albo odczyt z interfejsu cpufreq z /proc to nie łaska?\]
<dweller> _Torrentow_: sedem?
<grzesiu1> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<_Torrentow_> dweller: sedem już dałem
<grzesiu1> Genialny program
<dweller> _Torrentow_: cutem?
<_Torrentow_> dobra mam
<_Torrentow_> dobra jak się pozbyć 2 ostatnich wartości
<_Torrentow_> dobra jak się pozbyć 2 ostatnich wartości
<dweller> a co ty chcesz zrobić?
<_Torrentow_> cat /proc/loadavg i pozbyć się 2 ostatnich wartości
<dweller> omg
<dweller> awkiem ;x
<_Torrentow_> dweller: człowieku, ja 2,5 dnia spędziłem przed kompem bez snu
<dweller> i?
<dweller> awk /proc/loadavg '{ print $1 }'
<dweller> coś w ten deseń
<_Torrentow_> awk: linia poleceń:1: fatalny błąd: nie można otworzyć pliku `{ print $1 }' do czytania (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)
<dweller> hm
<dweller> czylko zmien miejscami
<_Torrentow_> hm, grep może umie
<dweller> no kurde
<dweller> zamień miescami skrypt ze ścieżką ;x
<_Torrentow_> dweller: to mi wywala że z 1 minuty a trzeba mi 3 wyrazy
<_Torrentow_> dobra mam
<_Torrentow_> tylko jak zrobić aby nie ciągneło do nowej lini
<_Torrentow_> dobra mam
<_Torrentow_> cat /proc/loadavg | awk '{ print $1 ,$2 ,$3}'
<dweller> po cholerę cat?
<dweller> awk umie sobie odczytywać pliki
<_Torrentow_> dweller: dziwne przyzwyczajenia
<dweller> trzeba z nimi walczyć
<uh4> nawet hard reset nie dziala  na ten smartphone :/
<_Torrentow_> dziękuje i dobranoc
<dweller> uh4: cośty z nim robił że go zcegłowałeś?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-31
<dj_oko> weeeee
<m477> witam :-)
<sysek> :o
<m477> od dzisaj nie pije :|
<sysek> m477: kazdy tak mowie
<sysek> mowi*
<m477> czy dzis jest ustawowo wolne?
<sysek> nie, ustawowo to trzeba kontrolowac przeplywa alkoholu zeby potem nie marudzić.
<m477> jakie marudzić, czuje się świetnie :-)
<sysek> czort
<sysek> musze isc na 10 do roboty
<m477> :-/
<sysek> ble.
<sysek> wczoraj caly dzien spedzilem na magazynier
<sysek> dobrze, ze dzis tylko dostawa
<m477> ;s
<AlamaKOtka> Witam, pisze prace o linuxie i potrezbuje przykladowy kawalek kodu aplikacji graficznej w liknuxie np gedit,kadu, badz cos innego pomoze ktos?
<sysek> JEZUSCO
<sysek> od poczatku
<sysek> ladnie, bez literowek
<sysek> jezeli chcesz kod kadu, sciagnij sobie kod zrodlowy
<AlamaKOtka> hmm ale skad ?
<sysek> z rzyci
<sysek> ludzie chyba nigdy nie naucza sie myslec
<sysek> lece do arbajtu
<m477> ładnie szprechasz
<m477> ciekawe co to za praca
<Zippa> siema
<m477> ;-)
<Zippa> Naprawiłem pasek w KDE
<m477> musisz być b.zdolny
<Zippa> :-) Bo moja mama mi zepsuła
<m477> oj nie ładnie :(
<Zippa> Gnome 3.0 jest jak papier\
<m477> ile seriali od wczoraj sie pojawilo, kiedy ja to wszystko obejrze :F
<Zippa> siema
<m477> no cze
<Zippa> Dock w KDE naprawiłem
<m477> ok
<Zippa> Kocham KDE
<shpaq> mornin'
 * shpaq kocha kobiety
<m477> fuj
<Zippa> Nie lubię Windowsa
<Zippa> http://www.wiocha.pl/264852,Najlepsze_lody_od hehe
<Szatan> shpaq: te  niemiłe i chamskie też?
<shpaq> te nawet bardziej
<Szatan> shpaq: kurcze, dasz mi skompilowany algorytm na licencji BSD? :P
<nn52> o/
<nn52> Ave Szatan
<shpaq> Szatan: jaki znowu algorytm? [;
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave potwor spagetti
<Szatan> shpaq: jak postępować z tymi osobnikami płci żeńskiej :P
 * Szatan Now Playing: Fred V - Angry Jazzer
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> Szatan: dorośniesz, zrozumiesz ;0
<Szatan> eh, mam 24 lata i każda znajdzie jakiś mik aby jej żyło się lepiej a temu co z nią jest to jest nikim
<Zippa> hej hej hej hej
<m477> Szatan: ze jak?
<Szatan> m477: po prostu mam pecha
<m477> ;d
<m477> każdy tak mówi
<m477> nie ma czegoś takiego jak pech
<Szatan> m477: przez 4 miechy było spoko a teraz niewiadomo co.
<Wizzir> cześć nóby
<Ashiren> neko koneko
<buharin> m477, hej :) nie podpowiesz coś związanego z javą
<buharin> :P
<Wizzir> java ssie pałę
<Wizzir> może być? :D
<buharin> Wizzir, a masz cos lepszego od javy?
<buharin> prócz C
<Filar> zaczyna się...
<Filar> ktoś powie Ci jeden jżyk, to inny zacznie flejm, że inny język jest lepszy
<Filar> język*
<buharin> Filar, chodzi o to ze jakis pion obraza tysiace pracogodzin pewnej grupy ludzi
<m477> buharin: ?
<Filar> jedne języki ssą pod danymi względami, inne pod innymi i nie zmienisz tego
<Filar> koniec
<Filar> kropka
<jacekowski> C nie ssie
<jacekowski> C++ ssie bardzo malo
 * buharin Wilczek dla mnie zawsze będziesz pionem
<m477> a kto napisal ze C ssie
<buharin> jacekowski, wlasnie nie czytasz
<jacekowski> no ktos napisal ze kazdy jezyk ssie
<jacekowski> 10:44 < Filar> jedne języki ssą pod danymi względami, inne pod innymi i nie zmienisz tego
<Wilku> buharin: pionem? ;d
<m477> marny trolling
<buharin> Wilku, to do Wizira byla :P sorry
<buharin> Wilku, zaczal dyskusje i poszedl :D
<m477> też mi dyskusja
<m477> zazwyczaj ci co się wypowiadają w taki sposób, że coś ssie, to nie maja o tym zielonego pojęcia
<TheNumb> m477: windows ssie :O
<m477> może zrobisz liste?
<SimonPHOENIX> czy na stronie gdzie sprzedawany jest produkt Karmi classic z zawartoscia alkoholu 0,5% moze byc reklama adsense czy nawet 0,5 % nie moze miec produkt?
<jacekowski> nie moze
<jacekowski> nawet czekoladki z alkoholem nie mozna
<m477> bo alkohol to zło
<Wilku> buharin: Domyśliłem się, mylenie mnie z Wizardem to codzienność :d
<mieciu> siemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<buharin> Wilku, bo Wizard jest jak młody wilm ;)
<buharin> wilk*
<Wilku> Hej pani mieciu! :D
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie
<jacekowski> The AdSense program policies prohibit Google ads on sites which sell or promote drugs or drug paraphernalia. This includes drug accessories, illegal or prescription drugs, and herbal drugs such as salvia and magic mushrooms. Ads are also not permitted on pages which sell or promote the sales of beer, hard alcohol, or liqueurs. Additionally, publishers are not permitted to place ads on sites which sell or promote tobacco and tobacco-related products
<jacekowski> kermi to piwo
<jacekowski> karmi
<jacekowski> gowniane, ale piwo
<buharin> mieciu, dżem dobry:P
<m477> ahah
<mieciu> śmiesznie smakuje, próbowałam wczoraj ^^
<m477> ahaha
<mieciu> ;p;p
<mieciu> siema siema
 * Wilku Jak coś może śmiesznie smakować ;f?
<buharin> karmi jest do bani, wole piwo
<m477> karmi to piwo
<buharin> m477, nie wszystko co sie nazywa piwo piwem jest
<m477> Wilku: np szynka z klauna, śmiesznie smakuje
<mieciu> nigdy nie czułeś śmiesznego smaku??? dziwnyś ;P
<Wilku> :D
<mieciu> ^^
 * Wilku idzie oglądać kucyki :3
<m477> oemdżi
<Wilku> Wut?
<TheNumb> Wilku: pony?
<Wilku> TheNumb: nom ^^
<mieciu> to ja lece na pingu :D:D
<Wilku> :D
<mieciu> anooooooooooooknooooooooooooooook
<buharin> ostatnio spotkalem kobite hakerke
<Wilku> Winter wrap up, winter wrap up
<Wilku> ^^
<buharin> uczyla sie pisac keyloggerow tylko po to by naszkodzic bylemu
<buharin> ale miala zajebista determinacje
<Wilku> Lol :d
<buharin> Wilku, takze uwazaj na kobiety programistki itp.
<Wilku> Ufff
<Wilku> 'Brze, że kobiety mieć nie będę :d
<buharin> *-.-*
<TheNumb> Wilku: pedzio?
<buharin> TheNumb, homoszekszual
 * buharin i wśród wilków się zdarzają
<Wilku> Homoś x)
<m477> lulz
<buharin> Wilku, ja tam jestem tolerancyjny jakby co tylko jednej rzeczy nie rozumiem
<Zippa> Hej pomoc napiszcie mi historię polski 1390-1410
<TheNumb> Wilku: i co, lubisz się stykać wackiem z innymi facetami? (:
<Wilku> Zippa: Idź precz diable wcielony! A kysz, a kysz!
<m477> ;DDDDDDD
<buharin> Zippa, uhhahhaha ; D
<TheNumb> Zippa: co to jest historia?
<buharin> Zippa, to pewnie krzyżacy widze po dacie
<m477> 1390-1410 jest datą?
<Wilku> buharin: jakiej
<Wilku> TheNumb: nom, a konkretniej z jednym :d
<buharin> Zippa, jagiełło miał nagiego miecza pamiętam z historii
<Zippa> Nie nawidzę niemieckiego
<m477> hitler zagazował grunwald
<buharin> Wilku, jak można w pupe : (
<TheNumb> Wilku: oho
<TheNumb> Wilku: i to tak nie boli w pupe?
<Wilku> buharin: normalnie, a to, że to boli to tylko stereotyp
<Wilku> TheNumb: ^
<Zippa> O co chodzi tu
<buharin> Wilku, no ale to jest troche obrzydliwe :S
<m477> co jest?
<Wilku> Zippa: wywiad z pedałem
<Wilku> buharin: dlaczego?
<buharin> Wilku, ja najwyzej bym mogl po kolezensku z facetem jakims mieszkac
<Zippa> Omg
<Zippa> Nie ma żadnej dziuni na GG , żeby mi pomogła z Historii
<buharin> Zippa, a co chcesz?
<TheNumb> Zippa: sam napisz leniu.
<TheNumb> Wilku: lubisz jak twój facet mówi do ciebie: Michałku, czy inaczej?
<buharin> Wilku, rob jak uwazasz ale ja byms ie zadnemu facetowi nie dal wyruchac
<Zippa> Ja tak mówiłem do kolegi
<buharin> u mnie na studiach mowie czasem misiu ^^
<Wilku> TheNumb: misiu :p
<Wilku> buharin: dlaczego obrzydliwe?
<mieciu> jak sie dobrze nasmaruje to nie boli ^^
<mieciu> ^^
<TheNumb> mieciu: kolejny wyszedł z szafy.
<Zippa> Omg dobrze że koleżanki tak nazywają , a nim nie jestem
<mieciu> ale macie ubogie życie seksualne ^^ :D
<buharin> Wilku, mysle ze to jest po prostu brak kobiet na naszych studiach takie skutki
<m477> kwintesencja narodu polskiego\
<qermit> wtf
<Wilku> mieciu: ślina, wazelina, krem Nivea lub inny który nie szczypie w język, lub żel, eg. Durex Play :d
<qermit> kto się uczy historii?
<TheNumb> qermit: no właśnie nie wiem.
<Zippa> =>
<Zippa> wazelina jest dobra jak linka od hamulca szczypi
<m477> ;ddd
<mieciu> co ja?
<mieciu> Wilku podobno te żele z durexa podrażniają...
<Zippa> Tak mówi znajomy , który zajmuję się rowerami
<Wilku> Zippa: lol, po technicznej to byś od szczypania nie wytrzymał ;d
<mieciu> i używa wazeliny do skrzypiących części rowera
<Zippa> Jak mój rower był w Basenie , to wiesz jak hamulec nie działa
<mieciu> ja drzwiczki od szafki olejem kuchennym potraktowałam:D
<Zippa> A karta SIM w innym telefonie i 30 zl zabrane na sms premium
<m477> chcesz medal?
<Zippa> Czyli wspomnienie fajne , ale trałmatyczne
<TheNumb> Zippa: traumatyczne
<mieciu> po ludzku
<mieciu> wut?
<Zippa> A kolega nie chcę mi oddać tych 30 zł idę do sądu
<mieciu> rozprawa cię będzie więcej kosztować
<Zippa> Ile
<mieciu> 110  zł
<Wilku> :P
<Zippa> Mogę wygrać 25.000 zł
<mieciu> czy tam 100 zł równe
<mieciu> to musisz mieć bardzo mocne argumenty
<TheNumb> Zippa: lol?
<Wilku> Zippa: wtf?
<Zippa> Ale o co chodzi
<mieciu> albo plecy :D
<TheNumb> Albo dupę.
<Zippa> w cztery litery
<mieciu> rozwartą ^^
<Zippa> tak
<mieciu> idź z tym do Pani Anny Marii Wesołowskiej
<Zippa> Idę na casting do Dlaczego ja
<mieciu> to po co ci 30zł
<Zippa> Zabrali mi z konta , a miałem 101,78 , a po tym SMS 7...,78 nie pamiętam
<mieciu> kumpela tam dawała zgłoszenie, do każdego oddzwaniają, więc nawet jak masz facjate nie taką jak trzeba to dostaniesz posadke
<mieciu> a jak się śle smsy na 0700 to sie dziwisz?? ^^ :DD:
<Zippa> Nie na metin 2 , a ja w takie coś nie gram
<mieciu> to pisz reklamacje do operatora
<mieciu> ja już mam pisemko kolejne z reklamacją do operatora, czeka na wysłanie
<mieciu> tylko ja ich na 60zł podliczyłam tym razem
<Zippa> Ale nic nie dało byłem w salone Plusa btw . Moja mama , bo to na mamę jest telefon
<mieciu> no proszę :D plus :D:D
<mieciu> do nich trzeba pisać
<Szatan> eh, mnie oszukali w plusie miałem mieć ofertę smartfonową i 500 MB/mieś za 9 zł
<Szatan> musiałem reklamację walić
<Filar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8NMcxINctk&feature=player_embedded# ręce opadają...
<mieciu> widze że nie tylko ja tu jestem z plusa poszkodowana
<suitch> hmm
<mieciu> ?
<Wilku> Ja w życiu Plusa nie miałem ^^
<Zippa> Cała prawie rodzina jest w Plusie mam zamiar kupić starter Play
<mieciu> nie jest zły ale zajebisty też nie
<Zippa> w następnym miesiącu , bo internet jest tani
<mieciu> Filar oglądałam to D:D
<Zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2PLanToPQU&feature=related my z tego z przyjaciółką nabijamy się
<Filar> "przyjaciółką"
<Filar> :D
<mieciu> Szatan a dali ci chociaż drukniętą reklamacje> tak żebys sobie tylko uzupełnił?
<Zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-28qLO1QmU4&feature=channel_video_title
<mieciu> a ja uwielbiam to : http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<Zippa> hehe
<Szatan> mieciu: naspaliłem na maila bo to było przedłużenie umowy i konsultant mi to zaproponował :) więc odsłuchali i dali :P
<Filar> badger wymiata
<Filar> :D
<mieciu> nooo ^^
<Filar> narwhals też jest dobra
<Filar> e*
<mieciu> santa santa widziałes?
<Filar> nie
<Szatan> mieciu: shut up ang get into my hourse!
<Szatan> :D
<Zippa> mieciu po 2 minutach jest głupie
<mieciu> ...
<mieciu> tak :D zwłaszcza że konczy sie po minucie :D
<mieciu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_pWTlN15bc
<Szatan> mieciu: http://youtu.be/83M60qeRyMc
<m477> co to jest 'hourse' O_o
<m477> no i chyba nie into
<Szatan> eh, skleroza :P
<m477> ;]
<Szatan> http://lookatmyhorsemyhorseisamazing.com/
<mieciu> a jak by tak męża badgersem obudzić
<Zippa> o wirusach czytam
<mieciu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=T0NvcQ3Yiqk
<Szatan> Zippa: o wirusach na nokię 3310?
<Zippa> Z biologii
<mieciu> mnie genetyka czeka
<Zippa> Ze II spr mam II
<Zippa> I z I też II
<mieciu> wut?
<mieciu> ale technoviking jest boski
<mieciu> ou
<Wizzir> :/
<Wizzir> do dupy jest ten webchat
<Wizzir> co trochę mnie wywala
<Filar> ko ci karze webchata używać?
<Filar> kto
 * qermit slaps Wizzir 
<Wizzir> nikt mi nie "karze"
<Wizzir> po prostu nie chce mi się przez proxy bawić
<m477> ;d
<Filar> każe*
<Filar> :]
<Filar> oj tam oj tam
<nosferathoo> google sie zepsulo i nie podaje mi odpowiedzi na zasadnicze pytania
<nosferathoo> http://www.google.pl/search?q=dziwkarski+pukurwiony+jebany+linuks+wy%C5%82acza+mi+po%C5%82%C4%85czenie+z+telefonem+skurwysyn
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vlgezm> (at www.google.pl)
<nosferathoo> ktos tu debugowal pod ubuntu aplikacje w native dla androida w trybie debug?
<mieciu> yoyo
<TheNumb> Ja myślałem, że to się nazywa jojo.
<mieciu> jak zwał tak zwał, w każdym razie SIEMA :d
<Filar> http://vimeo.com/17083789
<grek2> czesc mam takie pytanie
<grek2> konfiguruje stacje pogody
<grek2> pyta
<grek2> Weather station serial device (/dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyUSB0, etc.):
<grek2> PARAMETER: STATION_DEV
<grek2> w lsusb widoczna jest jako
<grek2> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1941:8021 Dream Link WH1080 Weather Station / USB Missile Launcher
<grek2> to co mam dac
<TheNumb> grek2: pyta?
<grek2> no przy instalacji
<TheNumb> grek2: ttyUSB0 raczej no nie?
<grek2> -------------------------------------------------------------
<grek2> Weather station serial device (/dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyUSB0, etc.):
<grek2> PARAMETER: STATION_DEV
<grek2> (/dev/ttyUSB0):
<grek2> w dev mam
<grek2> http://wklej.to/dpgfG
<grek2> no nie wiem wlasie
<grek2> :)
<grek2> dlatego pytam
<ChaosEngine>  grek2: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1941:8021 Dream Link WH1080 Weather Station / USB Missile Launcher
<ChaosEngine> ^^^ to nie stacja pogody to wyrzutnia rakiet!!
<ChaosEngine> ^_^
<grek2> :)
<grek2> ok chyba zadziaallo choc nie wiem jak to zobaczyc tetaz
<grek2> na www jest tylko konfiguracja a nie strona z pogoda
<grek2> rozumiem ktos jak to dziala
<grek2> ?
<grek2> http://www.wviewweather.com/release-notes/wview-User-Manual.html
<grek2> mam zainstalowane
<grek2> pokazuje sie konfg
<grek2> ale gdzie jest ta strona z pogladadem danych pogodowych
<grek2> tego nie moge znalesc
<m477> ehh
<grek2> takie cos z tego ma powstac
<grek2> http://www.weather.teel.ws/
<grek2> http://wklej.to/fzUAw
<grek2> ten instalator odinstalowal php gd
<grek2> przy instalacji cche cos od niego usunac wie ktos czy pozwolic na to
<grek2> ?
<grek2> http://wklej.to/fzUAw
<TheNumb> Zostaną zainstalowane następujące NOWE pakiety:
<TheNumb>   libgd2-xpm php5-gd
<TheNumb> Zainstaluje moduł gd do php ;]
<grek2> no to ok
<grek2> ale ta pogodynka chyba nie dziala
<grek2> http://wklej.to/ms0Hp
<grek2> ma ktos jakis pomysl
<grek2> dlaczego to nie dziala
<TheNumb> grek2: googlaj
<TheNumb> grek2: ja znalazłem coś takiego: http://groups.google.com/group/wview/browse_thread/thread/ad76405f78e34d64
<grek2> czyli co do innego portuprzepiac ?
<grek2> przez usb huba to jest podlaczone
<grek2> sprawdze w sumei
<TheNumb> grek2: przez huba -,-
<TheNumb> grek2: aktywny czy pasywny ten hub?
<grek2> bylem przelaczyc chyba aktyuwny w monitor wbudowany
<grek2> ale teraz jest bezposredno
<TheNumb> grek2: no i?
<grek2> tak to wyglada
<grek2> http://wklej.to/YlFvw
<TheNumb> grek2: instalowałeś ze źródeł?
<grek2> tzn z debian.bin
<grek2> sa repo dla ubuntu ale nie ma dla 11.10
<grek2> moze rpzeinstalowac z repo dla 11.04?
<TheNumb> http://sourceforge.net/projects/wview/files/wview/wview-5.19.0/wview-5.19.0.tar.gz/download
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6boergt> (at sourceforge.net)
<TheNumb> Skompiluj ze źródeł.
<grek2>  to co jest odinstalowac?
<grek2>  http://wklej.to/bwoUM
<grek2> nie wiem o co idzie z tym gd
<grek2> zaisntalowalem precie
<grek2> checking for gdImageCreate in -lgd... no
<grek2> libgd is missing!
<TheNumb> Nie, ty masz php5-gd
<TheNumb> :P
<grek2> to co doinstalowac ?
<TheNumb> libgd
<grek2> znalazem pod tym haslem
<grek2> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/libgd-tools_2.0.36~rc1~dfsg-5.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6j26pt8> (at pkgs.org)
<grek2> zainstalowalem ale nadal to samo
<grek2> moze z tym prosciej pujdzie
<grek2> http://code.google.com/p/fowsr/
<Drathir> re
<grek2> bo nie wiem o co chodzi z tym gd
<Drathir> używa ktoś vpn ?
<Drathir> grek2: imagemagic masz? To czasem z tego nie korzysta?
<grek2> no mam imagemagic
<Drathir> grek2: po co lecisz z debow najpierw zawsze sprawdz synaptica...
<grek2> no przecie sprawdzilem
<grek2> co jeszcze moge sprawdzic
<Drathir> próbowałes też wpisać po sudo apt-get install ?
<grek2> to grugie tez sie nie instaluje
<grek2> http://wklej.to/cPadg
<grek2> Build dependency: Please install ncurses. (Missing libncurses.so or ncurses.h)
<grek2> ncurse jest setki pakietow
<Drathir> gd z tego co pamiętam to zawsze domyślnie była przy instalacji, bo fora z tego korzystają... Dziwne, że u Ciebie niekompletne jest...
<grek2> pieron wie o co idzie
<grek2> ncurse
<grek2> no dziwne
<grek2> zwlaszczae za z php gd uzywam i dziala
<Drathir> instalacja czysta?
<grek2> ale teraz inne prubuje zainstalowac
<grek2> z synaptica
<grek2> http://wklej.to/cPadg
<grek2> ten sie burzy o ncurses
<grek2> to sie z repo instaluje
<grek2> czy cos sciagac
<grek2> sa jakies pakiety zawierajace w nazwie  ncurses ale samego  ncurses nie widze
<Drathir> a dlaczego make menuconfig ?
<grek2> hm dalem instalacje z repo dla 11.04 i cos przeszlo
<grek2> a dlaczego make menuconfig ? http://code.google.com/p/fowsr/wiki/OpenWrt
<grek2> tak kazali
<grek2> restartuje go, moze ten vwiew zadziala bo z repo cos przeszlo dalej
<Drathir> to biblioteka do programowania o.O
<grek2> hm
<grek2> no jak by dzialal ten vwiew
<grek2>  sudo /etc/init.d/wview restart
<grek2> Shutting down wview daemons...
<grek2> Starting wview daemons:
<grek2> przechodzi bez bledow
<Drathir> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ncurses
<TheNumb> grek2: prościej będzie jak zainstalujesz sobie to na windowsie, bo coś czuję, że nie podołasz.
<grek2> nie mam windowsa
<grek2> jak nei podolam
<Ashiren> ales alternatywny
<grek2> to ktos pomoze i bedzie dzialac
<grek2> ten komp idzie 24 h to dodmowy serwer na linuxie
<grek2> i na nim ma tro dzialac
<grek2> mam tez czujki na 1 wire udalo sie skonfigurowac i dzialaja od roku
<grek2> praktycznie juz dziala
<grek2> http://wklej.to/5lLJA
<grek2> z apt-geta i repo przeszlo ladnie
<grek2>  ale danych nie widze
<qrq> WItam
<Drathir> ciekawe pod linuxa zwykłego to stawiać...
<Drathir> zw dajesz dalej z instrukcja...
<grek2> nie wiem co mowisz
<grek2> jak pod linuxa zwyklego
<Drathir> openwrt to nie fw pod routery?
<gjm> tak
<GriGi> Ktoś używa UbuntuOne? Jest jakiś sposób żeby katalog z jednego urządzenia zsynchronizowany na innym był przechowywany gdzie indziej? Np. z telefonu uploaduje mi automatycznie "Zdjęcia z telefonu" a na kompie pojawia się ten katalog w katalogu domowym
<GriGi> a ja chciałbym żeby na kompie zapisywał się on do "katalog domowy/Images/zdjęcia z telefonu/"
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> GriGi: podlinkuj sobie ten katalog do którego się zapisuje z "katalog domowy/Images/zdjęcia z telefonu/"
<GriGi> A, rozumiem, a można jakoś go ukryć w katalogu głównym?
<GriGi> bo bardziej chodzi mi o to że chce mieć porządek w katalogu domowym i nie chcę go widzieć ;)
<TheNumb> lisu: qm qm
<Drathir> GriGi: rsync
<GriGi> Drathir, jako zamiennik dla U1?
<GriGi> mi zależy na U1, nic nie chcę bardziej kombinować ;) Ale to taka drobnostka, tylko pytam czy jest sposób bo jak nie to mi to nie przeszkadza.
<Drathir> nie zamiennik, jedynie dla folderu będzie Ci kopie robił...
<Drathir> no chyba ze zwykle dowiazanie . z przodu
<Drathir> tak jak TheNumb wspomniał... Tylko wtedy pliki i tak będą w tym folderze ubuntu one
<Drathir> rsync to cwana bestyja jest...
<TheNumb> Drathir: bo?
<JankoI> witam
<JankoI> pomoże mi ktoś z was w mountowaniu zepsutej partycji :>?
<TheNumb> JankoI: zepsutą partycję trzeba najpierw naprawić.
<JankoI> windows w konsolce ratunkowej rozpoznaje normalnie zawartość dysku
<JankoI> więc wszystko z nim w porządku
<JankoI> TheNumb to staram się zrobić
<TheNumb> JankoI: jaki filesystem?
<TheNumb> ntfsfix /dev/sdX
<JankoI> w fdisk -l mam /dev/sda a partycje /dev/sda1 W95 Ext'd (LBA) i /dev/sda5 Boot * HPFS/NTFS
<TheNumb> JankoI: która jest uwalona?
<JankoI> próbowałem mount /dev/sda5 /home/cos -o force
<JankoI> niestety nic
<JankoI> obydwie
<JankoI> pojawił się jakiś błąd w gpartedzie
<JankoI> kiedy łączyłem dwie partycje
<Kwpolska> JankoI: oj, to bardzo spieprzyles.
<JankoI> błąd ów rozwalił bootowanie windowsa :P
<JankoI> no wiem xD
<JankoI> spróbuję tego netfixa
<JankoI> ntfs*
<JankoI> niestety failed to startup volume invalid argument
<JankoI> jak daję sda5 to wywala $MFT has invalid magic
<JankoI> że też mnie podkusiło żeby ściągnąć backtracka z kde, w gnome normalniie się mountowało z poziomu paska
<JankoI> tylko ten dysk na pewno jest dobry bo ta konsola ratunkowa m$ działa i czyta system który tam jest (pyta o hasło admina i je rozpoznaje dobrze)
<Zippa> Siema
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<JankoI> o Zippa
<JankoI> pomożesz z montowaniem zepsutych partycji :D?
<TheNumb> Zippa?
<TheNumb> Lol.
<GriGi> Siema, dlaczego masz nick z dużej pisany? Czyżby jakiś lvl up?
<Zippa> Nie potrafię i mam migrenę
<TheNumb> Chcesz jeszcze bardziej je rozwalić?
<GriGi> jesteś już bossem lvl 3 w linuksie? :D
<Zippa> Bo tak
<JankoI> TheNumb no ty przestałeś ze mną pisać :P
<JankoI> to jak mam sam zrobić
<TheNumb> JankoI: byłem po kawę.
<JankoI> już szukałem na googlach
<JankoI> xD
<JankoI> akurat :P
<TheNumb> JankoI: napraw partycję z płytki windowsa.
<GriGi> Drathir, jak katalog zostanie w Ubuntu One to szkoda zachodu, aż tak mi to nie przeszkadza ;).
<Zippa> Chcę jechać na zakupy
<JankoI> TheNumb chkdsk c: /f
<JankoI> czy tak?
<TheNumb> Zippa: wyskocz przez okno.
<Zippa> Na ciuchy (t-shirt , rurki , czapka)
<JankoI> bo jeśli tak to już próbowałem - bez efektów
<JankoI> wykrył jeden błąd ale nie może go naprawić
<Zippa> :B
<TheNumb> JankoI: no to jesteś w dupie
<JankoI> bez jaj
<JankoI> żartujesz czy piszesz poważnie?
<JankoI> mam partedmagica live usb
<JankoI> może on coś poradzi?
<Zippa> Poważnie z Wolnymi
<JankoI> wynik chkdsk c: /p /r -> stwierdzono, że wolumin zawiera przynajmniej jeden nieodwracalny problem...
<Zippa> Jak zostać anorektykiem
<JankoI> TheNumb to powiedz mi chociaż jak zmienić external na primary bez kasowania danych?
<JankoI> i bez "?" na końcu :
<Zippa> :-)
<Zippa> Fedora czy Ubuntu
<TheNumb> Zippa: Gentoo
<Zippa>  czyli co
<TheNumb> Zippa: to twoje pytanie jest nieskładne, takei z dupy.
<TheNumb> Dostałeś taką samą odpowiedź.
<Zippa> xD
<Zippa> mój telefon podręciłem z 600 na 660 mega herców
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<TheNumb> Zippa: super, bateria będzie trzymała krócej.
<Zippa> o 0,1 %
<Szatan> Zippa: ja mogę z 550 na 1,2 GHz :D
<TheNumb> Szatan: co ty masz?
<Zippa> LG GT540 rom 2.1 oficialny
<Szatan> TheNumb: Motorolkę Milestone
<TheNumb> Aaaa ten szajs :D
<TheNumb> Nigdy nie lubiłem sliderów.
<Zippa> Ja miałem ke970
<qrq> Ważne by precesor dźwięku był niezły.
<Szatan> TheNumb: tia, weź coś ciekawego znajdź z klawiaturką fizyczną + android
<qrq> na gsmarena.com Są kompleksowe parametry dźwięku.
<Szatan> do 700 zł
<jacekowski> odkad mam swype na swoim telefonie z symbianem
<jacekowski> to nawet daje rady bez klawiatury fizycznej
<qrq> Ja nie lubię dotykowych telefonów.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jak to działa?
<TheNumb> qrq: a ja nigdy nie miałem. Z dotykowych to mam tylko iPoda i nawet mi się to podobuje.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jezdzisz palcem po ekranie
<jacekowski> odrywajac tylko zeby nastepne slowo wpisac
<qrq> Ja patrzę na parametry dźwięku :D
<jacekowski> i daje rade nawet dobrze
<TheNumb> oO
<Szatan> jacekowski: ja nie lubię jak jest gorąco i masz spocone palce a się denerwujesz że w nic nie trafiasz
<jacekowski> qrq: co ty pie****
<TheNumb> qrq: a po chu?
<jacekowski> qrq: to wszystko jest softwarowe
<TheNumb> qrq: z telefonu muzyki słuchasz? Powodzenia.
<jacekowski> qrq: i potem masz tylko DAC ktory jest praktycznie taki sam w kazdym
<qrq> :D
<Zippa> ja słucham i to z dobrych słuchawek
<TheNumb> qrq: chyba, że chcesz żeby był głośnik dobry. "Wiara" też musi słyszeć czego słuchasz.
<TheNumb> Zippa: dobre słuchawki nic nie dadzą jak hardware jest z dupy.
<qrq> Muzyki słucham z discmana :D
<TheNumb> Nawet jakieś AC97' serwuje dźwięk lepszej jakości niż telefon :D
<Zippa> ja mam mp3  i mp4
<jacekowski> a ja mam mkv
<Szatan> telefon vs. mp4player za ~200 zł?
<jacekowski> ja mam telefon i uzywam wbudowanego nadajnika FM w nim
<qrq> Wszystko zależy jaki jest zakres dynamiki dźwięku.
<Zippa> czy pralki samsunga są dobre
<qrq> Prawdą jest że na większości telefonów jest on tragiczny :D
<jacekowski> ekhm, co ty pier*****
<jacekowski> zakres dynamiki zalezy od rozdzielczosci przetwornika
<jacekowski> i od poziomu szumow czesciowo
<jacekowski> i stabilnosci zegara
<jacekowski> poziom szumow slyszalnych jest bardzo niski w telefonach
<Zippa> galaxy mini do muzyki jest ok
<jacekowski> zegar jest bardzo stabilny
<jacekowski> bo dobry zakres dynamiki wymaga mniej stabilnego zegara niz modem
<jacekowski> a rozdzielczosc, tam prawie zawsze masz 24bitowy przetwornik
<qrq> Przecież nie twierdzę że to kwestia hardware'u :D
<Zippa> no
<qrq> Napisałem tylko że jest różnica jakości dźwięku pomiędzy różnymi modelami telefonów.
<Zippa> http://www.htc.com/pl/product/sensationxe/overview.html
<qrq> Nie dostrzegam w tym żadnego srania w banie :)
<qrq> Oczywistą rzeczą jest że jakość wynika z określonych celów marketingowych.
<Zippa> Jak miałem ke970 słowa klasy przeciwnej "Ale złom" gt540 to samo , ale Ubuntu , a co to jest
<qrq> :D
<Zippa> Ja przy GT540 co jak k**** przyniosę iPhone to też dla was będzie złomem
<Szatan> jacekowski: Ty w UK masz wybór stacji radiowych nie to co w polsce
<TheNumb> Zippa: zależy który.
<Zippa> 3gs
<TheNumb> No to złom :D
<Zippa> Ale kiedy kupowałem KE970 miałem na oku iP 3GS , uszkodzonym wyświetlaczem , ale wybrałem KE970
<qrq> Mam "audiofilskiego" Panasonica SL-CT710 i Sennheiserach CX-300 mój telefon w porównaniu z nim nie wypada tragicznie.
<Zippa> bo miał lusterko , był stylowy
<Devil_Inside> ludziska skąd pobrać SDK do Androida po linuksa potrzebuje wgrać sofcik przez fastboota
<qrq> A nie słucham techno :D
<qrq> Ani rocka ani hip-hopu -_-
<Zippa> Ja na fabrycznych słuchawkach słuchałem JB
<qrq> Ani tym bardziej popu i reagge :D
<TheNumb> Devil_Inside: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+sdk
<qrq> reggae
<Zippa> http://pl.store.creative.com/sluchawki/ep-510/437-17089.aspx ja mam takie :-)
<qrq> Fabryczne słuchawki Nokii to shit.
<qrq> Bezsprzecznie :D
<Devil_Inside> tak i po pobraniu tego SDK zobaczysz napis: "These package does not contain exactly what you need" :-/
<gjm> Devil_Inside: szuakjcie, a będzie wam dane
<gjm> jak mówi pismo
<Zippa> Nie od LG to shit , bo one nie mają basu i słychać słowa w szkole od n-e "Proszę schować telefon"
<gjm> czy coś w ten deseń
<Devil_Inside> mhmmm kozacko dobra no thx :)
<gjm> Zippa: bo się na lekcjach nie słucha ;>
<Zippa> nie na przerwie
<gjm> no
<Zippa_> Sorry mi przerwało
<gjm> wybaczamy
<Zippa_> Mam zacofaną szkołę co mam zrobić
<pi00> cześć
<GriGi> No patrz, w jednej szkole dają Ci za free e-czytniki a w drugiej zabierają telefony na przerwie :?
<GriGi> :/*
<GriGi> a słuchałeś przez słuchawki?
<Zippa_> siema :-) \
<GriGi> Też nie wiem skąd takie durne wymysły, to się pojawiło za czasów Giertycha chyba
<Zippa_> tak
<GriGi> U mnie jest zakaz ale własnych kompów, mamy dziennik elektroniczny i różne próby "hacknięcia" były ;)
<GriGi> a wkurza mnie brak WiFi, tzn. pokrycie jest idealne ale na hasło wszystkie sieci
<GriGi> tylko dla nauczycieli :/
<Zippa_> Koleżance zabrano telefon za co że pisało SMS'a do mamy
<gjm> na przerwie?
<GriGi> gjm, u mnie w gimnazjum zabierali za trzymanie chociażby w ręku telefonu na przerwie
<gjm> lol
<GriGi> kiedyś dałem koledze się pobawić bo miałem nowy i rodzicie musieli przychodzić do szkoły -,-
<Zippa_> Tak na przerwie
<GriGi> taka nadgorliwa v-ce dyrektor.
<gjm> lol x2
<julek> omg...
<julek> za moich czasow tez nikt do szkoly komputera nie nosil;)
<Zippa_> Ja tak miałem z ROM-em nowym i graliśmy w grę i pani od polskiego , ale mi nie zabrała tylko miałem wypracowanie ,a w 6 kl na zajęciach do egzaminu 6 klasisty siedziałem na FB na telefonie , ale mialem napisać 100 razy na lekcjach będę grzeczny
<julek> ech...
<gjm> cool story
<GriGi> julek: u mnie też nikt jakoś specjalnie nie nosi ale zdarzały się netbooki, to szkoła dość informatyczna więc często z przedmiotami było to związane a teraz jest zabronione przez dyrektora oficjalnie ;).
<julek> GriGi: jak ja chodzilem do szkoly to netbookow nie bylo
<GriGi> w 6 klasie? To ty młody człowiek jesteś :P
<Zippa_> W 1 klasie gimnazium
<gjm> GriGi: gimbus
<GriGi> julek, no widzisz a ja się dziwię że on w 6 klasie na FB siedział, co pokolenie to pokolenie ;)
<Zippa_> Ja jakby mi zabrali telefon to bym się samookaleczył
<julek> heh...
<gjm> zabierzczie mu telefon, proszę
<qrq> Zippa A Kompa? :D
<Kwpolska> gjm++;
<gjm> ;)
<Zippa_> To nic od czego są znajomi i net w telefonie
<qrq> -_-
<julek> :)
<Zippa_> gjm szkoda mi cyrkla
<qrq> I #ubuntu-pl :D
<julek> jaka ta mlodziez teraz "zinformatyzowana":)
<Zippa_> oraz IRC z android Market
<gjm> nie no, mój laptop to jak kumpel ;D
<qrq> Kiedyś ludzie słuchali muzyki na walkmanie i nikt nie narzekał na dynamikę dżwięku :D
<qrq> Czy raczej...
<qrq> Na poziom szumów :D
<gjm> qrq: kiedyś to było kiedyś, jak nie mieli porównania to wiesz
<qrq> Mieli.
<Zippa_> A mój smartphone to jak przedłużając mój PC
<gjm> "jak się nie ma co się lubi, to się lubi co się ma"
<julek> qrq: nie wiem, czy wiesz, ze generalnie to na tasmie mozna zapisac lepszy dzwiek, niz na audiocd:)
<julek> Zippa_: a dziewczyny cie nie interesuja?
<qrq> julek "Lepszy"
<Zippa_> Interesują
<qrq> Tak samo na vinylu.
<gjm> julek: aj tam, pierd*lenie
<julek> qrq: nie mowie o kasetach przegrywanych w domu;)
<gjm> ale warunki trochę gorsze i już po jakości
<julek> i w ogole o kasetach
<Zippa_> Kasety to były super i pamiętam VHS i kasety z muzyką
<qrq> Poprostu masteringi albumów na vinylu są lepsze.
<qrq> A na CD się nie starają i jest bardziej płasko.
<qrq> Oczywiście to uogólnienie.
<gjm> qrq: ale odtwórz dobry winyl na kijowym gramofonie, zobaczysz
<qermit> o kurde
<gjm> wszystko się zazębia
<gjm> qrq: co kurde?
<qermit> gjm: jest bardziej płasko, bo rowki są płytsze
<Zippa_> Co mi przypomina KDE . Interfejs Luna+Areo
<qermit> proste
<qrq> qermit :D
<gjm> qermit: haha
<qrq> Kiedyś ludzie pisali programy na ZX Spectrum i nikt nie narzekał :D
<qrq> Miałem takiego nauczyciela w podstawówce.
<gjm> weź mi nie przypominaj :D
<qrq> Nazywali go pegazus.
<Zippa_> A naszego Piksel
<qrq> Facet mocno po 50tce.
<Zippa_> A mi nie dał mi obiecanej 5
<gjm> Zippa_: a mojego "Łysy" i jaki to ma związek?
<qrq> Pisał aplikacje na ZX Spectrum.
<Zippa_> Na lekcji też
<gjm> habemus ignoras
<gjm> Zippa_: ^
<Zippa_> Ja na lekcji się wkurzyłem na Vistę i walnąłem dziewczynę
<qrq> I strasznie się podniecał Q1 :D
<julek> heh
<gjm> i dobrze
<Zippa_> A mi potem oddała
<snakejoint> Witam . Zna się ktoś na kręceniu CPU ?
<gjm> jezu
<gjm> dweller: popraw kurczę tego bana
<gjm> snakejoint: to nie kanał nt. OC
<snakejoint>  chciałbym mieć trochę więcej smarków oraz zachować stabilność
<lisu> snakejoint: ja, raz wiałem takiego 486DX no i przewierciłem, zawiesiłem na rzemyku i tak kręciłem
<qermit> Zippa_: gupi jesteś
<snakejoint>  zflashowałem wczoraj bios i procek się kręci
<Zippa_> hehe jak wgrać ubuntu na telefonie z Androidem
<gjm> snakejoint: jak chcesz mieć więcej smarków to posiedź w ciepłym domu, a potem wyjdź na gołą klatę na dwór. gwarantuję przyrost smarków
<lisu> x]
<gjm> lisu: też chciałem napisać o takim kręceniu
<qermit> lepiej kupić drugi komputer
<gjm> nie o to chodzi, kręcić zawsze można. ale czemu pyta o to na kanale ubuntu?
<gjm> zwłaszcza że już go upominali
<Zippa_> W tesco są tanie zestawy PC
<Szatan> Zippa_: LOL!
<snakejoint> podkręciłem go do 1.8 bez zmiany napięcia na CPU/AGP async - nie ruszająć AGP oraz zmniejszając HT z 800 do 600 .
<snakejoint> <snakejoint> Czy tak jest dobrze ?
<dweller> gjm: co ja? :<
<dweller> ja tu nie mam opa
<gjm> to gdzie go banowałeś?
<gjm> a
<dweller> na arczach
<gjm> no tak
<gjm> Wizard: cho no tu
<Zippa_> i3 , 1 TB , ATI 512 MG , 4 GB + monitor LCD = 1999 zł
<julek> dajcie se spokoj
<lisu> lol
<gjm> snakejoint: idealnie wręcz
<snakejoint> mówię o SEMRPONIE 1.6
<julek> mi tam Zippa_ nie przeszkadza:)
<Szatan> Zippa_: http://stop.gotowcom.prv.pl/
<julek> przynajmniej cos sie dzieje:)
<Zippa_> nie gotowiec tylko pamięć mam dobrą
<Zippa_> Albo był taki i7 , 2 TB , NVIDIA 1G X 2 SLI , 8 GB + MONITOR FULL HD = 3928 Zł
<TheNumb> Tylko jak zwykle nie wiadomo jakiej firmy ram, które i7, który dysk
<gjm> ale cyfry są, to się liczy :>
<dweller> Zippa_: monitor fhd to za 400zł kupisz
<dweller> nvidia 1gb ddr3 jakiegoś GT 430 też kupisz ;f
<Zippa_> Ja mam Belinea 1935 S1W
<dweller> w SLI
<Zippa_> Tak to był gt 430 , Ram Good Ram , Hdd Segete , i7 te leprze
<drakhan> Ja ostatnio ładny mebel widziałem
<drakhan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmeMBGMXiDo
<TheNumb> "leprze" - błagam
<qrq> Ja mam GF 2 MX 400
<TheNumb> qrq: też mam w starym desktopie
<qrq> Tylko ze nówka :)
<qrq> :D
 * dweller ma potężne nv 7600gt i nie zawacha się go uzyć
<qrq> dweller Zbyt potężny :D
 * TheNumb ma potężne Intel HD 3000 i nie zawacha się go użyć!
<qrq> Za dużo Star Treka się naoglądaliście :D
<qrq> Tam tylko takie bajeczki :D
<TheNumb> Nigdy nie lubiłem startreka.
<TheNumb> Ani Gwizdnych Wojen.
<qrq> TheNumb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SK0cUNMnMM
 * Szatan ma najpotężniejszą nv GT540M 1 GB
<qrq> Szatan ja Mam 64 MB i co ty na to? :D
<gjm> Szatan: za to nie masz wacka
<Szatan> gjm: BUHAHAAHAHAHAQAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Szatan> gjm: aż się zaplułem
<Szatan> wmatrycę
 * gjm daje Szatanowi chusteczkę
<m477> pewnie dlatego nie masz dziewczyny
<gjm> m477: kto?
<qrq> On
<TheNumb> Humm VLC vs Mplayer
<czesmir> jeden ch...
<qrq> Mplayer częściej się crashuje
<qrq> Przepraszam
<qrq> Smplayer
<TheNumb> W dupie mam smplayera.
<qrq> Choć jak znam ten channel to większość leje tutaj na GUI ciepłym moczem :D
<TheNumb> Chodzi mi o samego mplayera.
<qrq> Na Windowsie znacznie szybciej działa mplayer.
<qrq> A na linuxie juź nie ma takiej różnicy.
<qrq> TheNumb A teraz czekaj na fachową odpowiedź :D
<TheNumb> Nie mam ani tego ani tego.
<qrq> BSD? :D
<TheNumb> Coś na bazie bsd.
<qrq> Żartuję :)
<Szatan> TheNumb: mplayer -sub napisy.txt -subcp UTF-8 film.avi trudne?
<Quintasan> SMPlayer nie żyje już od dłuższego czasu
<Szatan> Quintasan: po prostu tętni swoją naturalną śmiercią?
<Quintasan> On jest bardziej martwy niż martwy
<TheNumb> Dead meat buddy.
<Szatan> Quintasan: eh, ostatni up ze stabile to 2010-02-23 a z Unstabile 2011-09-08
<Quintasan> Szatan: Zdarza się
<Quintasan> Also, mplayer2 lepszy
<TheNumb> Mplayerosx exteded jest fajny :D
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<Szatan> TheNumb: e majszter od OSX :P
<Szatan> Wizard: Witaj Czarodzieju :D
<Wizard> os x ssie pałę
<Wizard> nie wiecie jak się trzyma port ubuntu na ppc?
<Szatan> pewnie zdycha
<Wizard> e, nie wydaje mi się :)
<grek2> czesc
<Wizard> cześć grek2
<grek2> podpowiedzial by mi ktos
<Quintasan> Pytaj a nie pytasz czy można pytać :P
<grek2> http://pywws.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/html/index.html - dziala mi to z konsoli ale za nic nie wiem co podlaczyc do apache zeby strona z tego byla- bo to jest strona podobno ktora ma wygladac tak : http://stacjapogody.waw.pl/
<Quintasan> grek2: Prawdopodobnie moduł pythona dla apache
<grek2> ale widzis to w tej dokumentacji
<grek2> co gdzie dac
<grek2> bo te polecenia konsolowe dzialaja
<grek2> podaje odczyty wiec juz chyba prawie gotowe
<grek2> tylko nie mam pojecia jak pisalem co podlaczyc
<grek2> odlalilem tez inny skyrpt http://weather.biuro.dogmat.eu/index.html
<grek2> ale ciezkie to jest w konfiguracji
<grek2> wiec wolal bym ta prostrza wersje na pytonie
<TheNumb> grek2: jeszcze musisz zmienić farenheity na C
<grek2> to wiem mam tak w ustawieniach ale podaje farenchajty
<grek2> nie zapisuje w bazie pomimo ze raz zapisal
<Wizard> grek2: zacznij od ortografii
<grek2> ale moze z tym by tylko ktos zerknol w dokumentacje - ja nie moge znalesc nic jak uruchomic strone z tego skyrpu
<grek2> http://pywws.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/html/index.html
<Wizard> ;P
<grek2> na to juz zapuzno
<Wizard> co się stało z kpackagekit? :o
<Wizard> nie ma go już w oneiric?
<grek2> to jak rozumie ktos cos z tej dokumentacji dotyczacego podlaczenia do apache ?
<grek2> albo innej techniki tak zeby bylo to dostepne pod www
<Vorbis^> smplayer nie żyje?
<Wizard> grek2: tam ani słowa o tym nie ma
<Wizard> grek2: to jakieś moduły do pytonga są chyba
<grek2> no wlasnie
<grek2> wiec nei wiem o co idzie a zobacz
<grek2> http://code.google.com/p/pywws/
<grek2> strona glowna tego - pisze example page uzywajaca tego
<szmitas> siema
<szmitas> da radę w 11.10 ustawić gdebi jako domyślny menedżer pakietów deb? za nic nie potrafię tego ustawić, a "Otwieranie" we właściwościach nie wykrywa w ogóle tego.
<Szatan> gleba, Norwegia :D
<mieciu> eh dobry wieczór
<pi00> szmitas: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TLNfvRfEzKI/AAAAAAAACIU/nr5lneslQrE/s400/gdebi-open-with.png to nie działa?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4yfp89y> (at lh5.ggpht.com)
<ryoshu> da się pobrać deba jakoś po ludzku http://www.getdeb.net/software/xVideoServiceThief stąd?
<Drathir> TheNumb: chodzi o to że rsync ma spore możliwości konfiguracji...
<Drathir> jakieś mam takie dziwne wrażenie, że w archu bardziej dbają o pakiety niż w ubu...
<grek2> zeczywiscie dziwne
<grek2> :)
<Szatan> Drathir: w archu user jest jednocześnie developerem
<Drathir> a dokładnie o bycie na bieżąco z wersjami mi chodzi...
<Drathir> Szatan: aha...
<Szatan> Drathir: najnowsza wersja nie równa się że będzie w 100% stabilny
<Drathir> Szatan: nie mówię bety... Np. webmin 1.570-1 ubu coś miało problemy z pobraniem z repo, ale spod programu już aktualizuje...
<Szatan> Drathir: mam na myśli jeżeli coś jest nowego wg. grupki developerów danych źródełek będzie uznane za stabilne w ubuntu nie koniecznie musi być
<TheNumb> p@m p@m p@m
<Wizard> Drathir: zabierz archa na arch-pl
<Wizard> jeszcze proszę
<TheNumb> Szatan: zacznijmy od tego, że ubuntu bierze paczki z debiana ;-)
<Wizard> mam alergię na tę nazwę
<szmitas> pi00: nie mam w ogóle opcji gdebi w "otwieranie"
<TheNumb> Wizard: ArchLinux
<TheNumb> Wizard: Arch Linux
<snakejoint> zna się ktoś na kręceniu CPU ?
<Wizard> szmitas: a zainstalowałeś gdebi
<Drathir> Wizard: Dobrze dobrze już jestem cicho... Przepraszam...
<szmitas> Wizard: jasne
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> no to zawsze masz opcję "własne polecenie"
<Szatan> TheNumb: tłumaczę to łopatologicznie
<szmitas> Wizard: gdybym taką opcję widział, to bym nie pisał ;]
<Wizard> no to ja nie wiem
<Wizard> w KDE jest
<dweller> :D
<dweller> snakejoint: twardy zawodnik :D
<Szatan> dweller: on cheatuje w DSJ 2.1 :D
<Wizard> :]
<grek2> korde jest tam cos od strony jechak chyba
<gjm> tak
<grek2> http://groups.google.com/group/pywws/browse_thread/thread/090e9dad2078b254
<grek2> http://groups.google.com/group/pywws/browse_thread/thread/090e9dad2078b254
<grek2> tzn to http://pywws.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/html/api/Hourly.html
<grek2> dobrze rozumiem ze to ma wygenerowac strone ?
<gjm> i zrobić kawę
<grek2> no soro gdzies nie wiem gdzie jest szablon dane to powstac powinna strona jak ta http://stacjapogody.waw.pl/index.php?id=28dni#
<Drathir> grek2: stacja ładna na obrazku głównej stronki pywws...
<grek2> no taka mam tez
<grek2> ladna i dziala :)
<grek2> 350 zl z dotykowym bezprzewodowym panelem i czujkami
<Drathir> grek2: jak za taki bajer to moim zdaniem chyba nie tak drogo, ale się nie znam...
<grek2> no nie dawno byly po ok 1000 wiec chyba tak
<grek2> ja che zmieryc wiatr zeby sprawdzic ile wiatrak pradu by mi dal
<grek2> na razie nie ciekawie
<grek2> wiatr 0.3 ms
<grek2> ale chce z x miesiecy miec dane to se wylicze dokladnie
<grek2> zreszta jak komp chodzi 24h to niech cos robi
<grek2> na 1 wire czujki temperatury dalem tez - tez fajne - kotlownia dom itd wszystko ladnie ubuntu mi podaje
<snakejoint> zna się ktoś na kręceniu CPU ??????
<qrq> DJ CPU
<Drathir> grek2: weź pod uwagę że zależy jaki sprzęt do łapania wiatru czasem niektóre się kręcą jak ledwo co wieje... Zapewne od wykonania zależy...
<snakejoint> chciałbym mieć trochę więcej smarków
<snakejoint> czy można bezpiecznie zmieniać FSB jesli jest AGP/CPU ASYNC ?
<Drathir> grek2: na serwer go przekształc...
<Drathir> snakejoint: jak będziesz zmieniał pomału co najwyżej Ci się komp powinien zawiesić...
<qrq> Ja tam podkręcam gameboya regularnie o 1MHz
<Drathir> grek2: ostro pracują nad tym pywws
<snakejoint> zmieniłem wczoraj flash i zaczął się kręcić ---Sempron PALERMO 2600+ 1.6 . Teraz jest na 1.8 225/225 FSB/DDR
<snakejoint> zmniejszyłem też HT do 600 bo przeczytałem że tak powinno być
<snakejoint> Asrock K8upgrade obsługuje 133/166/200 ddr
<snakejoint> napiec nie ruszalem
<snakejoint>  Czy moge byc bezpieczny o dyski na IDE ??????
<snakejoint> ruszajac tylko FSB ---plyta obsluguje automatycznie timingi pamieci
<qrq> snakejoint Na początku zadaj sobie pytanie jakie znaczące korzyści da Ci podkręcenie procesora.
<qrq> sysek Słyszałeś wczesny mix Dark Side of The Moon?
<snakejoint> chce miec wiecej smarkow w OBLIVIONIE
<snakejoint> procek teraz sie krztusi bo jest na 100% w czasie gry
<grek2> no wiem
<grek2> ale wydajnoc zalezy od predkosci wiatru
<snakejoint> chociac mam ok 50fps w otwartym terenie i 120fps w jaskiniach
<snakejoint> GPU jest dobre RADEON 9600 pro
<snakejoint> tez krece go o 10%
<jacekowski> snakejoint: wiesz ze zmniejszanie HT pogarsza wydajnosc
<jacekowski> snakejoint: i nie nadrobisz tego podkrecaniem procka
<qrq> Oblivion jest ma kiepsko zoptymalizowany engine
<qrq> Grrr
<qrq> Oblivion ma kiepsko zoptymalizowany engine
<jacekowski> juz to mowiles
<qrq> I zażyna nawet nowy sprzęt
<qrq> Podobnie zresztą było w Morrowindzie :)
<snakejoint> wogole z tym radeonem jest cos dziwnego ---ma obcieta pamieć z 600mhz do 450mhz . NATOMIAST riva tuner pokazuje że domyślne taktowania są większe niż te jakie mam ,że pracuje na mniejszych obrotach
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> riva tuner jest do starych kart nvidii
<qrq> Zapewne do Rivy TNT :D
<jacekowski> nom
<snakejoint> jacekowski teraz po pokdreceniu z 1.6 do 1.8 225/225 DDR/FSB mam 10% wyższy odczyt i zapis pamięci w evereście
<jacekowski> sekwencyjny
<jacekowski> gowno warte benchmarki
<snakejoint> HT-LINK teraz jest na 675mhz -----czy moge spokojnie krecic na 600HT aż dojde do 800HT ?
<jacekowski> a krec
<qrq> :D
<Zippa> Już jestem i mam problem
<snakejoint> jacekowski jakby chodzil na 166 to by zwolnil
<snakejoint> ale poszedl na 255/255
<snakejoint> 225/225 pardon
<snakejoint> bez ruszania napiec
<jacekowski> napiecia tez podkrec
<Zippa> Mam problem z pryszczem na obojczyku
<qrq> snakejoint Podkręcanie procesora nie rozwiąże twojego problemu
<snakejoint> jacekowski czy krecac FSB bez ruszania napiec moge byc spokojny o dyski na IDE ?
<snakejoint> apg/CPU ASYNC
<qrq> LUDZIE TRZYMCIE MNIE :D
<Zippa> Hej
<snakejoint> przy stalej szynie AGP 66
<Filar> omgrotfl
<jacekowski> krec
<jacekowski> najwyzej sie zawiesi
<snakejoint> ale napiecie dla IDE sie nie zwieszy ?
<Zippa> Jak zmienić ekran Logowania
<snakejoint> zwiększy
<Filar> Zippa, topic nie gryzie
<snakejoint> zasiłka jest 400W LOGIC
<snakejoint> SEMPRON ma maly pobor mocy
<snakejoint> karta graficzna nie potrzebuje dodatkowego zasilania ...
<Zippa> Ale mi się nie chcę szukać i co mam zrobić z pryszczem na obojczyku
<snakejoint> płyta ma 20 + 4 pin
<jacekowski> snakejoint: ekhm
<jacekowski> snakejoint: nie bierz sie za podkrecanie jak nie masz podstawowego pojecia skad sie zasilanie dla roznych komponentow bierze
<Filar> Zippa, złap go za jaja i potrząśnij
<Filar> sam wyjdzie
<Filar> albo zapytaj na zapytaj.com.pl
<snakejoint> jacekowski interesuje mnie to na ile moge sobie pozwolic . O temperature moge byc spokojny
<qrq> Zippa Mam Ci tylko tyle do powiedzenia : Jestem idiotą tak jak ty, z tą różnicą że ja milczę gdy ty pierdolisz głupoty
<jacekowski> snakejoint: skad dyski maja zasilanie
<jacekowski> snakejoint: zadaj sobie takie pytanie
<snakejoint> wlasnie nie wiem --czy czestotliwosc pracy kanalow IDE,PCI jest wspolna z AGP ?
<jacekowski> zalezy od plyty glownej
<Zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZCQ0__v0gU&feature=channel_video_title z tego się nabijam
<snakejoint> w tej architekturze 64bit HT obslugije AGP,PCI
<jacekowski> kontroler IDE przewaznie jest na PCI
<jacekowski> ale na serio
<snakejoint> jacekowski co mowi mi domyslna czestotliwosc HT dla tych sempronow jaka jest 800 mhz ?
<qrq> snakejoint Zyskasz 5-8 fps :)
<jacekowski> bawisz sie w podkrecanie
<snakejoint> Sempron 2600+ 	1600 MHz 	128 KB 	800 MHz 	8x 	1.40 V 	62 W 	August 2004
<snakejoint> qrq zalezy -- jesli cpu jest waskim gardlem to powinienem krecic
<snakejoint> w OBLIVIONIE
<jacekowski> to krec mnoznikiem
<snakejoint> mnoznik raczej jest zablokowany
<jacekowski> no to slaby z ciebie overclocker
<jacekowski> rob olowekmoda
<jacekowski> olowek&lakier mod ftw
<qrq> Overclocker? :D
<snakejoint> jacekowski jesli jest na agp/cpu ASYNC tzn ze szyna agp,pci i kanaly IDE sa zablokowane ?
<qrq> Ołwerkloker :D
<snakejoint> jacekowski palermo mialy juz czapki
<qrq> Przepraszam - klocker.
<snakejoint> w 2006 roku chodzily po 300zl
<Zippa> Nie wiem czemu , ale mi pękają paznokcie na Niemieckim
<jacekowski> async w ogole nie ma nic wspolnego z czestotliwoscia
<snakejoint> jacekowski jak krece cpu/fsb async to agp jest stale na 66
<snakejoint> i tak jest lepiej wg tego co czytalem
<snakejoint> pytam sie tylko czy kanaly IDE tez sa zablokowane ?
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> nie jest 66MHz stale
<snakejoint> jak pisze ze jest
<jacekowski> jakbys mial licznik czestotliwosci to bys widzial ze nie jest
<jacekowski> jest dzielone
<snakejoint> jak wezme cpu/agp sync to wtedy agp sie zmienia
<qrq> Nie lepiej sobie zmniejszyć jakość grafiki w grze? :D
<snakejoint> jak jest async to pokazuje ze jest stale
<jacekowski> bo wtedy dzielnik jest zablokowany
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> poczytaj specyfikacje do HT
<snakejoint> juz bardziej nie zmiejsze bo chce miec srednie textury . Gram na 800x600 i mam srednio 50fps w otwartym terenie
<Zippa> :-)
<snakejoint> a 120fps w jaskiniach
<qrq> 50 to ok
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to 50 wystarczy
<snakejoint> jacekowski HT sie zmienia to wiem
<jacekowski> oko nie widzi wiecej niz 25
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/spec/HTC200393-0031-0001.pdf
<jacekowski> bardzo fajny dokument dokladnie opisujacy co tryb async robi
<Zippa> :-)
<snakejoint> ale nie odpowiedzialeś . CO mówi mi domyślna częstotliwość HT 800mhz jaka widnieje w specyfikacjii procka na 1.6ghz ?
<snakejoint> jacekowski
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> 11.3
<jacekowski> ze HT pracuje z 800MHz
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> a dokladniej, 400MHz
<qrq> snakejoint Instalujesz Daggerfalla i spokój.
<snakejoint> płyta obsługuje do 1000 ht . Ale jak krece to obniżam do 600
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> z 400MHz z DTC
<snakejoint> qrq widziales obliviona przynajmniej na srednich texturach ?
<Zippa> :-)
<qrq> 2 tygodnie czasu rzeczywistego zajmuje przejście z początku do końca mapy  świata w linii prostej.
<Zippa> :-)
<qrq> Grałem na PS3 w Obliviona.
<jacekowski> qrq: ale to jakies losowo generowane mapy sa czy jak?
<jacekowski> qrq: czy to takie pusty swiat jest
<qrq> jacekowski Tak , ale to szeczegół :P
<snakejoint> glowne miejsca na mapie sa stale
<Zippa> :-) A ja w Super Tux Cart
<jacekowski> qrq: to popatrz na WoW
<jacekowski> qrq: tam masz dobrych kilka godzin na przejscie z grubsza calej mapy
<snakejoint> jacekowski CO mówi mi domyślna częstotliwość HT 800mhz jaka widnieje w specyfikacjii procka na 1.6ghz ?
<qrq> Lord of The Rings Online ma aktualnie najwiekszy świat gry.
<snakejoint> tzn ze nie powinienem przekraczac 800mhz ?
<jacekowski> snakejoint: nie, to oznacza ze 600MHz jest domyslne
<Zippa> :-)
<snakejoint> przy danej konfiguracjii
<jacekowski> 800*
<qrq> snakejoint Wątpię że uzyskasz więcej niż 50 fps na zewnątrz.
<snakejoint> jacekowski a dlaczego przy kreceniu nalezy obnizaj ht do 600mhz ?
<snakejoint> tych sempronow
<qrq> Więc całe to podkręcanie niewiele Ci da.
<snakejoint> bo tak wyczytalem
<Zippa> Najlepiej kupić nowy PC
<snakejoint> qrq na otwartym terenie dochodzi do ok 80 fps przy wlaczeniu synchronizacjii pionowej
<jacekowski> snakejoint: no to masz dobre fpsy
<snakejoint> przy wylaczonej dochodzi do 60fps - w jednym sejvie
<jacekowski> snakejoint: grasz na LCD?
<snakejoint> no tak ale czasami spada do 20 fps
<jacekowski> zdefiniuj czasami
<snakejoint> CRT DVI 800x600 120mhz odswiezania
<jacekowski> jak co sie dzieje
<jacekowski> snakejoint: pierdolisz
<snakejoint> ?
<qrq> :D
<jacekowski> CRT nie ma zadnych z DVI
<snakejoint> mam przejsciowke na DVI
<jacekowski> to nie jest dvi
<snakejoint> kupilem w kauflandzie
<jacekowski> tylko VGA
<Zippa> to lepiej kupić LCD za 400 zł
<snakejoint> ale na karcie mam wejscia VIDEO i DVI
<jacekowski> jakbys poczytal wiecej na temat standardu DVI
<jacekowski> to bys wiedzial ze na zlaczu DVI masz rowniez sygnaly VGA
<jacekowski> DVI-I dokladniej
<jacekowski> jest rowniez DVI-A
<snakejoint> ogladalem wyklad jednego informatyka ktory mowil ze po zakupie takiej przejsciowki sygnal nie jest konwertowany 2x tylko bezposrednio
<jacekowski> ktore ma tylko VGA
<jacekowski> co?
<snakejoint> i polecal wlaśnie zakupienie takiej przejściówki w hipermarkecie
<jacekowski> a gdzie ty mialbys konwersje 2x
<Zippa> Ja mam przejściówkę z vga na DVI
<snakejoint> także dla monitorów z wyjściem video
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> CRT jest analogowe
<snakejoint> jedyny mankament jak narazie to taki ze czasami mam zielony obraz
<jacekowski> sygnal ktory wchodzi wejsciem VGA idzie prosto na przedwzmacniacz wizyjny i potem na dzialo elektronowe
<snakejoint> i musze wlaczyc ,wylaczyc monitor
<jacekowski> w pelni analogowo
<snakejoint> jacekowski a jak przechodzi przez DVI ?
<jacekowski> poczytaj na temat standardu DVI
<Zippa> ja jak odpalam monitor to jest róż , a potem normalnie
<jacekowski> DVI nie oznacza zawsze ze sygnal jest cyfrowy
<jacekowski> DVI ma kilka roznych podstandardow
<sysek> bla bla bla
<jacekowski> DVI-A - tylko i wylacznie analogowe
<sysek> znow on?
<sysek> ide stad
<jacekowski> DVI-D - tylko i wylacznie cyfrowe
<jacekowski> i DVI-I - najpopularniejsze, sygnal cyfrowy i analogowy w jednym zlaczu
<snakejoint> jacekowski dlaczego przy kreceniu tego semprona nalezy obnizac ht do 600mhz ?
<snakejoint> niektorzy obnizaja nawet do 400mhz jak kreca jeszcze lepiej
<sysek> pozatym
<snakejoint> przypominam ze domyslna na 1.6ghz = 800 ht
<sysek> nie ma to jak wjebac sie do rozmowy
<jacekowski> snakejoint: bo procesor konstrukcja procesora
<qrq> sysek Słyszałeś wczesny mix Dark Side of The Moon?
<jacekowski> i tego jak HT jest podlaczone do wewnetrznej szyny danych procesora
<TheNumb> snakejoint: i tak z tego gówna już nic nie wyciśniesz, nie martw się.
<Zippa> JA JESTEM TU
<jacekowski> zeby odpowiednio szybko moglo odbierac/wysylac dane
<sysek> qrq: nope
<jacekowski> sa one buforowane w malym kawalku cache ktore pracuje ze znacznie wyzsza predkoscia
<qrq> sysek Zabawny :D
<snakejoint> THE Numb to jest sempron 2600+ . Ludzie spokojnie krecą go +2.0GHZ
<sysek> qrq: poza tym
<qrq> Wyszedł w tym nowym boxie. Immersion.
<sysek> nie lubie pink floyd
<snakejoint> ma dwa razy szybszą L1 cache niż Barton
<Zippa> Ja lubiłem Biebera
<jacekowski> snakejoint: a wiesz ze OC przyspiesza elektronomigracje
<sysek> japierdole
<sysek> Zippa: nie wchodz miedzy wodka a zakaska
<sysek> mowilem
<TheNumb> snakejoint: ten sempron to gówno, wiesz o tym :D
<jacekowski> snakejoint: i tobie nie procesora brakuje tylko pamieci
<termi> Zippa: dlaczego krzyczysz?
<Zippa> Ale jak dostanę 4 to śpiewam BABY BABY OOO
<jacekowski> w sensie tranferu z pamieci
<Zippa> Bo mi złamał paznokieć
<snakejoint> a czy mozna bezpiecznie krecic TIMNGI ? jesli chodza na wysokim FSB ?
<sysek> jacekowski: wyrzuc go, prosze.
<jacekowski> sysek: tak jakby
<snakejoint> RAM nie jest mi potrzebny
<snakejoint> 1gb spokojnie wystarczy zeby wylaczyc swap w xp
<jacekowski> snakejoint: ale nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> chodzi o to ze gra buforuje dane w pamieci
<snakejoint> wczesniej jechalem na duronie 600 na 100/100 fsb/ram z 256 sdram
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> system sam
<jacekowski> a odpolisz gre i mosz wieksze zuzycie
<snakejoint> jacekowski 1gb spokojnie wystarczy dla Obliviona
<termi> oo hanys :)
<TheNumb> jacekowski: kicknij go i daj mu bana na tydzień, pliz
<snakejoint> ale wazne jest zeby chodzil przynajmniej na 200mhz ddr
<TheNumb> jacekowski: on gania po wzystkich polskich kanałach i non stop zawraca dupę.
<Zippa> :-) NIE
<qrq> Szczególnie gdy gra jest ch*jowo zoptymalizowana.
<jacekowski> snakejoint: tobie wiecej cache/szybsza pamiec potrzebna
<snakejoint> bez swapa Oblivion chodzi mi lepiej
<jacekowski> snakejoint: a wiesz od czego zalezy szybkosc pamieci
<snakejoint> jacekowski ale CPU sie krztusio
<snakejoint>  krztusi na 100%
<qrq> snakejoint Czekaj! Ty grasz w Obliviona przez WINE?!
<jacekowski> snakejoint: ehh
<snakejoint> przez SAJBER XP 4 edition
<jacekowski> snakejoint: bo to tak dziala
<Zippa> Ja gram kulki
<snakejoint> + sp 3 ,direct9 ,java ,firefox 3
<jacekowski> snakejoint: procesor czeka na pamiec
<jacekowski> snakejoint: nie moze nic innego w tym czasie robic
<jacekowski> snakejoint: wiec jest 100% obciazenia
<qrq> Jak Firefoxa zainstalowałeś to już pograne :D
<snakejoint> jacekowski szybkosc pamieci zalezy od fsb pamieci
<snakejoint> i timingow
<jacekowski> snakejoint: tylko?
<jacekowski> tylko?
<Zippa> Mozilla jest mozolna
<jacekowski> cos jeszcze
<snakejoint> tego czy jest single czy dual
<jacekowski> blisko ale nie do konca
<Zippa> Ja siedzę na 2 kanałach
<snakejoint> patrze sie na przepustowosc w memtescie oraz szybkosc zapisu ,odczytu w everescie
<TheNumb> Ja siedzę na wchujkanałach.
<jacekowski> te testy sa syntetycznymi testami sekwencyjnego zapisu i odczytu
<snakejoint> i tak najszybsza jest pamiec L1 . Po za tym pamiec karty graficznej jest szybsza niz ramu
<TheNumb> Chyba połowa rootnode.
<snakejoint> wiec ram nie jest az tak wazny
<snakejoint> w grach
<jacekowski> rotfl
<snakejoint> Ram jest wolniejszy niz cache HDD
<jacekowski> w pamieci karty graficznej masz tylko tekstury i modele 3d
<TheNumb> snakejoint: chyba żartujesz
<jacekowski> ROTFL
<TheNumb> RAM wolniejszy niż cache HDD
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> snakejoint: ładnie trollujesz
<snakejoint> cache HDD to jakby procesor dysku
<jacekowski> snakejoint: co ty pierdolisz
<jacekowski> cache HDD to jest wlasnie cache HDD
<snakejoint> ram jest szybszy niz bufor dysku to na pewno
<jacekowski> no to jest wlasnie bufor dysku
<TheNumb> snakejoint: co wciągałeś/paliłeś/wstrzykiwałeś sobie?
<jacekowski> dwa, dostep do cache masz przez "wolne" ide
<jacekowski> ktore potrafi niecale 100MB/s
<jacekowski> i masz opoznienia gigantyczne
<Zippa> A google nie gryzie
<sysek> KURWAMAC
<sysek> Zippa: IDZ STAD
<termi> sysek: :)
<Zippa> bo co
<jacekowski> transakcja PCI zajmuje jakies 5000 cykli procesora w gore w zaleznosci od rozmiaru
<sysek> bo gowno
<termi> pierdykam ide ogladac film :)
<sysek> bo mam cie dosc dzieciaku
<qrq> sysek Nie lepiej zignorować? :)
<sysek> wpierdlasza sie w slowa
<snakejoint> ok moze cache HDD jest wolniejszy
<jacekowski> potem masz transakcje z PCI do DMA przez mostek
<snakejoint> niz ram
<sysek> qrq: mozna
<Zippa> hehe
<jacekowski> i ostatecznie zajmuje to jakies 30k cykli procesora zanim dane dostaniesz z cache dysku
<jacekowski> no i jeszcze przerwanie trzeba obsluzyc
<sysek> co za parszywy dzień.
<jacekowski> dwa, pamiec karty graficznej moze i jest szybka
<sysek> chyba pojde kupic sobie litra
<jacekowski> tzn. jest szybka
<jacekowski> ale cudow nie ma
<jacekowski> ale dostep do pamieci karty graficznej z procesora trwa tez kilka tysiecy instrukcji
<jacekowski> bo transakcje AGP tez trwaja
<snakejoint> jacekowski czy krecenie timingow pamieci przy wysokim fsb jest bezpieczne ?
<Devil_Inside> ja właśnie obalam czeskie browary i pomaga... :-)
<jacekowski> tak
<qrq> Konkluzja będzie taka że zyska max 8 fps.
<sysek> dlatego konsole > pc
<snakejoint> no i - czy polegac na automatycznej detekcjii timingow przez plyte glowna ???????
<jacekowski> snakejoint: transfer z pamieci zalezy od, timingow pamieci, zegaru pamieci ( FSB w tym przypadku ), i w duzej czesci mostek polnowcny
<qrq> Szczególnie że Oblivion to stara gra.
<jacekowski> snakejoint: a wiesz jak wyglada detekcja timingow pamieci
<sysek> qrq: tak btw, o czym jest rozmowa?
<snakejoint> bios jest z 2007
<Zippa> Ale tak opyla się kupić procesor i płytę główną przystosowaną do podkręcania
<qrq> sysek snakejoint Chce mieć większą wydajność w Oblivionie.
<sysek> linuks/windows?
<jacekowski> snakejoint: wiesz czy nie wiesz
<snakejoint> jacekowski chodzi mi o to czy powinienem zabrac sie za timingi recznie
<qrq> Windows.
<sysek> snakejoint: a jakiego kompa masz ?
<termi> sysek: chujowego:)
<snakejoint> K8Upgrade Nforce 3 250 ddr1 133/166/200
<Zippa> ja też
<sysek> kup nowy komputer
<sysek> PROBLEM SOLVED
<snakejoint> socket 754
<jacekowski> snakejoint: na pamieciach jest maly eeprom na i2c
<qrq> Zainstaluj Daggerfall :D
<qrq> Jest za darmo :)
<jacekowski> snakejoint: w nim sa zapisane takie rzeczy jak rozmiar pamiec, timingi, napiecia
<jacekowski> snakejoint: plyta glowna to odczytuje i ustawia
<snakejoint> po za tym SOLDIER OF FORTUNE 2 bardzo ladnie chodzi --gralem w demko
<sysek> demo? LOL
<sysek> co to ?
<snakejoint> ciesze sie z obslugi directa 9 bo mam radeona 9600 pro
<qrq> Ja mam GF 2 MX 400 i Oblivion u mnie kosi :D
<snakejoint> pixel shader 2
<sysek> qrq: hahahah. gralem na tym w San Andreas
<Zippa> Czekam na zasyp tabletów windowsem 8
<qrq> sysek To musiała być desperacja :D
<snakejoint> qrq a chcesz kupic radeona 9200 albo mx420 ?
<sysek> qrq: czy ja wiem, chodzilo fajnie
<Zippa> Lepszy jest Nvidia
<qrq> snakejoint Nie :)
<qrq> To jest nowa karta.
<qrq> :D
<sysek> qrq: a teraz mnie to wali, mam na x360 caly pack, gta 3, vc i sa ;P
<snakejoint> jacekowski czyli mozna w pelni polegac na automatycznej detekcjii ?
<termi> sysek: ry juz tego litra wypiles?
<termi> ty*
<qrq> sysek Nie ma to jak konsola.
<qrq> Nawet na starym PSX-ie idzie lepiej zagrać niż na kompie :D
<sysek> termi: coś Ty. nie stać mnie na razie na litra, poza tym do lustra sie nie pije.
<jacekowski> snakejoint: tak jakby
<termi> bo zdiwnie spokojny jjestes na pewna persone
<snakejoint> a czy reczne skracanie timingow na maxymalnym fsb jest bezpieczne ???
<snakejoint> jacekowski
<jacekowski> snakejoint: mozna skraca
<jacekowski> skracac
<jacekowski> ale to przewaznie spowoduje ze sie bedzie zawieszalo
<sysek> termi: raczej tak, teraz jestem po prostu mega padniety i lekko wkurzonyh
<jacekowski> czy wiesz od czego te timingi sa
<termi> :)
<Zippa_> Jest jakiś lekarz przez neta
<termi> tak grabarz
<termi> odrazu chowaja
<jacekowski> i co powoduje podkrecanie pamieci
<snakejoint> jacekowski slyszalem ze niektore plyty moga cos zle rozpoznac
<jacekowski> nie moga zle rozpoznac
<Zippa_> Party Time
<sysek> http://www.spidersweb.pl/2011/10/ubuntu-na-tabletach-i-smartfonach-tak-nowa-szansa-dla-linuksa.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kvgkx2> (at www.spidersweb.pl)
<snakejoint> jacekowski czyli moze sie tylko zawiesic ??? a jest jakies inne niebezpieczenstwo ?
<jacekowski> nic
<Zippa_> Fajne nawet kupie
<jacekowski> timingi daja czas pamieci na otwarcie kolumny/wiersza w uprosczeniu
<jacekowski> jak rowniez ustawiaja czas odswiezania
<jacekowski> bo pamiec to miliony malutkich kondensatorkow
<snakejoint> jacekowski moge krecic timingi z windowsa poprzez ati tray tool - ale chcialbym wiedziec czy to bezpieczne
<snakejoint> i czy brac sie za to
<Tyczek> jacekowski: Jesteś cieprliwy, albo bardzo CI się nudzi. :P
<jacekowski> po otwarciu wiersza i kolumny te sa podlaczane do maultkich wzmacniaczy operacyjnych ktore doladowywuja ladunki
<jacekowski> Tyczek: nudzi mi sie
<Tyczek> A, to wszsystko wyjaśnia.
<jacekowski> ale wiesz co
<Zippa_> :-) Kocham terminal
<jacekowski> snakejoint: tylko ze jak za bardzo podkrecisz to mozesz usb popsuc
<snakejoint> niewiem czy szukac na jakich timingach ta pamiec moze maxymalnie chodzic
<jacekowski> snakejoint: i mozesz internetu nie miec
<Zippa_> Po co podkręcać
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~/pliki# ./flood.pl --size=1400 --bandwidth=9999999999999 afns208.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<snakejoint> sa jakies tablice z dokladnymi ustawieniami ?
<sysek> Zippa_: sudo rm -rf /
<snakejoint> dla danej pamiatki ?
<jacekowski> snakejoint: to kazda jedna pamiec inna
<morfeusz888> Zippa_, dla adrenaliny
<Zippa_> ,#
<snakejoint> czy tez to co podaje CPU-Z wystarczy
<Zippa_> I o pip
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTkzyyv0DuA
<Zippa_> ,#
<Zippa_> <3
<snakejoint> jacekowski a jakie moga byc optymalne ustawienia dla fsb powyżej 200mhz (pamiątki mają 200mhz pc3200) . Czy bedzie to 211 ,222,233 ?
<sysek> jacekowski: kogo to host?
<snakejoint> dla pamięci
<jacekowski> snakejoint: zalezy od pamieci
<Zippa_> Lepiej kupić nowe PC ,a nie podkręcać
<sysek> lepiej isc spac
<jacekowski> ty chyba nie rozumiesz fizyki i elektroniki tego co sie dzieje w pamieciach
<snakejoint> GOODRAM 1GB Pole	Wartość
<snakejoint> @ 200 MHz	3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
<snakejoint> to pokazuje everest
<sysek> http://vimeo.com/22439234
<Zippa_> nie mogę i złamałem paznokieć
<morfeusz888> Zippa_, podkręcanie masz za darmo, nowy komputer za pieniądze
<jacekowski> to pokazuje co jest w spd
<sysek> qrq: zabierz mnie tam
<jacekowski> domyslne timingi
<snakejoint> Taktowanie pamięci	3-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
<Zippa_> Ale z podkręcaniem jest ryzyko
<snakejoint> Command Rate (CR)	2T
<sysek> dżizas. ile ja bym dał żeby zobaczyć drogę mleczną z ziemi
<snakejoint> DIMM1: GR400D64L3/1G	1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
<morfeusz888> Zippa_, jak się robi to umiejętnie to nie. Nawet jak chleb kroisz to możesz sobie rękę odciąć.
<jacekowski> morfeusz888: jest zawsze
<snakejoint> CZy to są najlepsze timingi w zależności od częstotliwości ?
<jacekowski> morfeusz888: slyszales o elektronomigracji
<snakejoint> dla tej pamięci
<jacekowski> snakejoint: nie
<snakejoint> >?
<Zippa_> Ja ledwo ledwo i po gt540 nic nie było
<jacekowski> snakejoint: to sa dane z jebanego SPD
<jacekowski> snakejoint: poczytaj co to jebane SPD
<jacekowski> bo gowno sie znasz
<snakejoint> a to kłamie ?
<jacekowski> w dupie byles
<jacekowski> snakejoint: poczytaj co to SPD
<jacekowski> qermit: jak juz jestes, zrob z nim cos
<qermit> ze snakejoint czy Zippa_
<qermit> mam dylemat
<Zippa_> wyliczanka
<jacekowski> obu
<snakejoint> a chj z wami wszystkimi
<jacekowski> snakejoint: i z toba tez
<qrq> sysek Jaki problem? Hiszpania jest w UE
<jacekowski> snakejoint: poczytaj sobie najpierw normalna wiedze na temat tego co robisz
<termi> qermit: thx
<qrq> Wakacje i jedziesz stopem ze znajomymi
<jacekowski> snakejoint: a nie jakies glupie pierdolenie
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> qermit: ty sie zachowuj odpowiednio do starszych stazem
<sysek> qrq: myslisz, ze z angli widac? bo chce z ruda jechac w wakacje do angli
<jacekowski> qermit: bylem tu dluzej od ciebie
<jacekowski> sysek: hiszpani z anglii nie widac
<qermit> jacekowski: ale nadal jesteś gimlem
<qermit> \o/
<qermit> jacekowski: dlatego nie dostales bana
<Zippa> Jest lekarz przez internet
<sysek> jacekowski: ale ja nie lubie hiszpanow
<jacekowski> sysek: anglii z hiszpanii tez nie widac
<jacekowski> hiszpani*
<jacekowski> francje w dobry dzien widac
<sysek> ech, pojechac gdzies gdzie widac, wziac zenita, 300mm zenitara i zrobic zdjecia
<sysek> + kupic wezyk do robienia zdjec
<jacekowski> sysek: nie widac
<qrq> sysek Niewiem.
<Zippa> :-)
<jacekowski> sysek: wiesz ze ziemia ma ksztalt jaja
<termi> 300mm  nnie za malo
<sysek> ech, czemu ja sie jaram stara fotografia a nie cyfrowka
<qermit> sysek: bo robi lepsze zdjęcia, bo ma lepsze obiektywy
<sysek> termi: raczej w sam raz
<jacekowski> qermit: a moja N8 i tak robi lepsze zdjecia
<Zippa> Ja wolę analog
<sysek> Zippa: nawet nie wiesz co to jest
<snake11> jacekowski chj ci w dpe i nie chowaj sie za moderatorem
<qermit> kurde
<Zippa> Taki na klisze
<Zippa> hehe
<jacekowski> qermit: uuuuuu
<Zippa> to jest już komedia
<jacekowski> qermit: piles cos?
<termi> Zippa: ty sie nie smiej
<sysek> no dzieki Quintasan
<sysek> qermit:
<sysek> ;d
<qermit> it's tabfail day
<Zippa> dlaczego
<qermit> taka karma
<termi> bo  jest tabfail day
 * jacekowski idzie robic cos innego
<Zippa> Ale tak mówię skajpaja
<sysek> http://www.digart.pl/zoom/1813736/metro_ursynow.html
<jacekowski> qermit: w ogole, widziales mojego mosta?
<sysek> pierwsze zdjecie z znieta
<sysek> ;d
<qermit> mosta?
<sysek> zenita*
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/most2.mp4
<jacekowski> i
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org/most.mp4
<Zippa> 7.XI wypadek w M jak miłość
<termi> ale ziarno
<termi> :)
<sysek> termi: koles przepalil mi troche film ;)
<sysek> ech ja nie wiem.
<sysek> dla mnie to jest magia.
<Zippa> A ja mam problem z kartą pamięci
<termi> kup sobie nowa:)
<jacekowski> sysek: a tutaj w UK to sa kilometry metra
<sysek> jedyny minus zenitow to cholernie malo czasow naswietlania
<qermit> oo kraków główny
<sysek> jacekowski: sat what nigga /
<qermit> ale laga miałem
<Zippa> Ja używałem chińskiego aparatu na klisze tak robił straszne zdjęcia
<sysek> Zippa: bo nie umiesz
<termi> sysek: sam wywolujesz?
<Zippa> sweet focie chciałem zrobić
<termi> czy skanujesz negatywy?
<jacekowski> sysek: jak uzywalem zenitha co migawka sie nie zamykala porzadnie
<jacekowski> sysek: to zaslanialem kawalkiem kartonika
<sysek> termi: niestety nie, kiedys Tata wywolywal, ale czarno biale, kolor mowil, ze strasznie ciezko
<sysek> termi: skanuje negatywy
<termi> :)
<jacekowski> chociaz ja obiektyw otworkowy mialem
<sysek> jacekowski: no sa problemy z naswietlaniem, przy 1/500 juz zle cyka
<jacekowski> i mialem czasu naswietlania w minutach
<sysek> termi: gdzies w piwnicy mam caly sprzet jeszcze
<Zippa> Ale aparatem na kliszę nie da się robić sweet focię
<termi> Zippa: idz juz kutfa spac
<qermit> jacekowski: co to za most/
<qermit> ?
<Zippa> jak opowiesz mi bajkę
<sysek> slunsko-dabrowski
<sysek> w warszawie
<sysek> :P
<jacekowski> qermit: no zwodzony
<termi> qermit: opowiedz mu bajke o bankach
<jacekowski> qermit: http://www.boroughofpoole.com/twinsails/
<jacekowski> http://www.pooletwinsails.co.uk/
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-15391971
<jacekowski> na zywo byl w telewizji
<jacekowski> o 13:37 w czwartek 20/10
<jacekowski> pierwszy z trojkatnym ramieniem
<termi> sysek: ale fakt w analogach jest to cos...magicznego
<sysek> dobra, to czas na klasyke
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3rnxQBizoU
<Zippa> A w rurkach tak że pasowały mi do zdjęcia
<sysek> termi: nawet w przepalonych zdjeciach, to sama magia
<sysek> qrq: sluchaj !
<Zippa> :--)
<jacekowski> qermit: pisalem oprogramowanie do tego mostu
<Zippa> http://technologie.gazeta.pl/internet/1,120199,10568655,Wraz_z_Ubuntu_14_04_Canonical_rowniez_postawi_na_tablety.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ksdc5b> (at technologie.gazeta.pl)
<qermit> jacekowski: to ja nim nie będę jeździł
<qrq> sysek Tak?
<qermit> dzięki za ostrzeżenie
<termi> w holandi mostow zwodzonych jest od groma :)
<jacekowski> termi: ale nie takich
<sysek> qrq: tego co dalem!
<termi> no nie :)
<Zippa> Kto umie programować w c++
<termi> napewno nie ty
<qermit> ja kiedyś programowałem, w języku pralka++
<Zippa> bo potrzebne mi nauka
<termi> :)
<sysek> qermit: ++
<qermit> ale pralka++ to pryszcz w porównaniu z mikrofala++
<termi> to sobie kup slownik
<sysek> ile ja bym dal zeby byc na woodstocku '69
<termi> sysek: a zyles wtedy?
<termi> :D
<sysek> termi: nie, a szkoda ;)
<qrq> sysek prześlij jeszcze raz.
<sysek> qrq: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3rnxQBizoU
<sysek> sam najwieksze gwizdy bluesa, rocka
<Zippa> Ja będę miał nową pralkę
<qrq> Łołing Stłones :D
<sysek> morrison, hendrix, paul butterfield band, rolling stones
<jacekowski> sysek: ale "woodstocku" czy woodstocku
<sysek> joe coocker
<sysek> jacekowski: panie, dla muzyki
<jacekowski> nie o to pytam
<jacekowski> ten w polsce "woodstock" czy ten prawdziwy woodstock
<sysek> prawdziwym
<jacekowski> w UK jest jeszcze duze glastonbury
<jacekowski> ktore tez ma swoja tradycje dosyc powazna
<Zippa> Ale kto mnie nauczy programować w c++
<sysek> ale to jednak dobrze
<sysek> ze Hendrix nie dorzyl tych lat
<qrq> sysek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqpPQNcJkrU
<termi> dożył*
<morfeusz888> Zippa, kup sobie książkę i sam się ucz
<Zippa> Ja z książek źle się uczę
<sysek> dożył*
<qermit> Zippa: idź spać
<sysek> termi: tak myślalem, że bład zrobilem :P
<qermit> bo będę musiał cie uciszyć:(
<Zippa> dobranoc i wygraliście
<termi> ha!
<sysek> qrq: nieeeeee. wszystko tylko nie pink floyd
<qrq> Gilmour jest świetnym gitarzystą.
<sysek> nareszcie poszedl
<morfeusz888> w końcu ulga
<termi> jacekowski: chyba mi nnie ddziala to nagranie :)
<termi> widze jakies zielone cos :)
<jacekowski> termi: sciagnij i otworz mplayerem
<qermit> termi: kodek masz zły
<termi> ok
<qermit> termi: windows/linux?
<termi> chujowy win7:)
<jacekowski> qermit: znasz kogos kto programuje na iphone
<jacekowski> qermit: i androida
<jacekowski> qermit: lub dwoch ludzi
<jacekowski> bo mozliwe ze bede potrzebowal aplikacje
<qermit> jacekowski: płatnie czy bezpłatnie?
<jacekowski> jak trzeba to platnie
<sysek> jak mozna przetlumaczyc
<sysek> nailed it ?
<jacekowski> ale jak znajdziesz jelenia to chetnie wezme
<qermit> http://www.funandmobile.com/pl/
<jacekowski> a orientujesz sie czy jak chce androida i iphone to mam x2 cene
<qermit> mogę suitch spytać, ona tam pracuje
<jacekowski> o to zapytaj
<GriGi> jacekowski, a co za projekt robisz że appkę potrzebujesz?
<jacekowski> bo chcialbym ponizej 20k zrobic aplikacje
<jacekowski> 20kpln
<jacekowski> jakies 3 miesiace pracy okolo na jedna platforme
<jacekowski> tak juz od poczatku do konca mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> czy realnie by bylo to zrobic w tym budzecie
<jacekowski> i jakby jeszcze symbiana sie udalo
<qrq> sysek a Widziałeś to? :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZCXnzZMJ1c
<Drathir> Bawi się ktoś może w vpn-ach?
<qermit> jacekowski: też programują i na WP7 też cyba
<qermit> Drathir: everyone
<jacekowski> WP7 za mala platforma zebym sie przejmowal
<qermit> jacekowski: a co to za aplikacja? do kontroli mostów?
<sysek> qrq: nieeeeeee :P
<jacekowski> nie wazne
<qrq> sysek Ich ostatni koncert.
<qrq> 2005.
<jacekowski> qermit: a myslalem o tym akurat
<sysek> qrq: O:
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> ide spac, dobranoc
<jacekowski> qermit: zeby sprzedac jakiegos ipada albo cos do tego mostu
<jacekowski> qermit: i kontrolowac z czegos takiego
<jacekowski> qermit: ale specyfikacja jeszcze byla pisana w 2001 i nie przewidywala czegos takiego
<qrq> 1966-2005 :D
<jacekowski> qermit: ale to co teraz bede chcial to zupelnie inna sprawa
<Drathir> qermit: ale to chyba wyższa szkoła jazdy, a mianowicie czy istnieje możliwość ustanowienia połączenia przez nat-a?
<jacekowski> Drathir: no da sie
<qermit> Drathir: znaczy sie z jednej i z drugiej strony nat?
<jacekowski> Drathir: czemu by sie mialo nie dac
<jacekowski> zawsze mozna jakiegos STUNa
<jacekowski> badz inne kombinacje
<Drathir> qermit: nat byłby po stronie serwera...
<jacekowski> przekierowanie portow mozna
<jacekowski> qermit: ew. dowiedz sie ile kosztuje godzina pracy programisty i grafika ew.
<Drathir> jacekowski: dzięki przypatrze się temu zagadnieniu, jak dobrze pamiętam to jest wykorzystywane w komunikatorach np jabberze do przesyłania plików...
<jacekowski> ale nat po stronie serwera to zly pomysl
<qermit> jacekowski: dlaczego?
<jacekowski> bo malo ktory protokol to potrafi
<Drathir> jacekowski: niestety nie bardzo bo provider nie ugodowy i nie ma wewnętrznego ip.
<jacekowski> Drathir: ipv6
<jacekowski> Drathir: lepiej
<jacekowski> Drathir: gogonet popatrz sobie na
<Drathir> jacekowski: wiem że zły, ale na chwilę obecna nie mam możliwości nic zmienić... Ale próbuje coś okrężną droga...
<jacekowski> ipv6
<jacekowski> tunele
<qrq> 20k? :D
<jacekowski> prawie jak vpn
<jacekowski> qrq: no
<qrq> To będzie jakiś kosiarz :D
<jacekowski> qrq: czemu
<jacekowski> qrq: to jest na dobre 3 miesiace pracy
<qrq> W senie coś niezłego :)
<Drathir> jacekowski: ipv6 pójdzie po łączu ipv4?
<qrq> W sensie.
<jacekowski> Drathir: tunel
<jacekowski> qrq: to jest 80k/rok
<Drathir> jacekowski: aha to już się przyglądam...
<jacekowski> qrq: firma zabiera troche, i ledwo co na wyplate dla programisty zostaje
<jacekowski> qrq: a ja bym chcial za to 2 platformy minimum a 3 najlepiej
<jacekowski> Drathir: popatrz na gogonet
<jacekowski> Drathir: najprostsze w konfiguracji
<jacekowski> Drathir: i nawet konta nie trzeba zakladac nigdzie
<jacekowski> Drathir: chyba ze chcesz stale ip
<qrq> Twórca Snaptu niedawno zrobił biznes.
<qrq> Facebook kupił jego aplikację :D
<Drathir> qrq: znam ta aplikacje, ciekawa...
<jacekowski> a ja nie znam twarzoksiazki
<qrq> Drathir Jak na j2me to bardzo ciekawa.
<qermit> jacekowski: tunel gogonet działa w jakiej warstwie?
<jacekowski> to chyba po jakims ssh idzie
<jacekowski> tzn. to po ssh jakos sie autoryzuje
<jacekowski> a potem tunel nawiazuje na innym porcie
<jacekowski> cudow to nie robi
<jacekowski> ale dziala
<jacekowski> i nie wymaga konfiguracji duzo
<qrq> Jacekowski Napiszcie coś co się sprzeda lepiej niż Angry Birds :D
<qermit> to angry birds jest płatne?
<Tyczek> No właśnie. :P
<qrq> Licencja jest płatna.
<Tyczek> W markecie mam free. :P
<bastetmilo> Angry Birds jest platne na ajfona
<bastetmilo> o ile pamiętam dobrze
<bastetmilo> w App Storne 3.99 euro
<bastetmilo> Store*
<jacekowski> qrq: to bedzie darmowe
<termi> ten film starcie tytanow nawet ujdzie
<jacekowski> "darmowe"
<qrq> Rovio Mobile teraz tylko zajmuje się wydawaniem patchy do tej gry :)
<qrq> Nie piszą nic nowego.
<GriGi> Patchy? Chyba updateów :P
<GriGi> zrobiłem sobie update do Gingerbreada i straciłem Angry Birdsy, będzie trzeba od nowa przechodzić Angry Birds Rio :P
<Tyczek> Skyfire to płatne jest?
<qrq> Nie.
<Drathir> qrq: yahoo go lepsza była...
<qrq> Może to głupie ale wolałem lata 90-te :D
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie studiuje ich stronke sporo informacji mają...
<qrq> Nie było takiej masówy jak dziś.
<qrq> Grało się w Q1 na lanie i było ekstra :D
<Drathir> Tyczek: skyfire w polsce Ci nie pójdzie serwery odcieli...
<Tyczek> E, działa. Ale piszą coś o 3-dniowym trialu. :P
<GriGi> Co w tym Skyfirerze takiego fajnego? To zwykła przeglądarka jest?
<szymon_g> witam
<karmelek> re ;]
<qrq> Znacie jakiś port Quake'a który działa bez akceleracji?
<julek> aquake:)
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQaKv2eYOuo
<lorpio> ciekawe...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-01
<bpx03> Witam, mam mega problem z ustawieniem odpowiednich praw dostepu i wogole zastanawiam sie czy jest mozliwe cos takiego zrobic: http://pastebin.com/vui7wbzr bez zadnych acl, tylko czyste permission + 'sticky bit' + umask
<julek> hmm...
<bpx03> niby w 50% sie da..
<bpx03> tzn. w 50 napewno.. ale z druga polowa zadania sie umask bedzie gryzl..
<firemark> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<firemark> aaaaaaa
<firemark> nienawidze tego!
<Zippa> Siema
<m477> cze
<Zippa> Jest spolszczenie do KDE
<m477> KDE <3
<Zippa> 4.0
<Zippa> Co tak pusto
<sysek> zief
<magic663> siemka
<m477> również
<Szatan> gleba
<sysek> ja nie wiem
<buharin> Visual Studio najewieksze gowno jakie spotkalem
<buharin> dzizaz
<m477> dziękuję
<Szatan> buharin: boga nie ma!
<m477> ;d
<buharin> Szatan, : (
<m477> nie wierny
<Szatan> buharin: Tworzymy nowoczesne świeckie państwo Polskie. :D
<m477> juz jest
<magic663> jesli boga nie ma to szatana tez nie ma:P
<m477> co za odkrycie
<Szatan> m477: nie ma do końca
<buharin> Szatan, buk, honor, dziczyzna!
<m477> wat
<Szatan> m477: np. w sejmie wisi krzyż.
<m477> i co
<m477> jak dla mnie moze i sam jezus wwisieć :-)
<Szatan> np. w UK nie ma krzyża.
<m477> bo uk to szatany
<buharin> Szatan, powinni wybrac to co im sie podoba w koncu to ich miejsce pracy
<buharin> Szatan, naprzyklad u kazdego mechanika na scianie wisi stary kalendarz z gołą babą
<m477> lol
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=152527
<sysek> ZACO
<m477> krzyz to symbol religijny a gola baba juz chyba nie ~~
<m477> zreszta
<sysek> GDZIE JEST KRZYZ
<sysek> GDZIE JEST KRZYZ
<buharin> m477, wola glowa babe
<m477> wat
<buharin> m477, jestes poslem nie? to chyba wolno ci wybrac co chcesz by ci wisialo na scianie by lepiej sie pracowalo
<m477> lol
<buharin> m477, gdybym byl mechanikiem poslem to bym glosowal za gola babą
<buharin> ;]
<buharin> m477, albo cos wieszamy albo nie wieszamy nic no i tyle
<m477> gówno mnie obchodzi co tam wisi
<buharin> m477, o tym mowie niech wieszaja co im wygodniej
<sysek> a co za roznica co tam wisi
<m477> eot
<sysek> no wlasnie
<sysek> poczekajmy az zippa przyjdzie
<buharin> sysek, kto to?
<Szatan> buharin: u mojego mechanika nie
<buharin> Szatan, a co wisi?
<sysek> buharin: nie znasz naszego super przyjaciela ?
<Szatan> buharin: logo mercedesa :P
<buharin> sysek, nie :P
<sysek> buharin: to poznasz
<buharin> sysek, znam DaZa
<buharin> ;d
<sysek> http://www.blog.korneldemczuk.pl/2011/10/mia-niespodzianka-autodeska.html
<sysek> buharin: panie, to gdzies pan bywal przez ostatnie dni
<buharin> wczoraj tutaj bylem
<buharin> Zippa uczyl sie historii
<m477> ;D
<sysek> a wieczorem c++
<buharin> sysek, to dobrze ;)
<sysek> oj chyba dlugo z nim nie obcowales
<buharin> sysek, będzie z niego bubunciarz ;d
<sysek> raczej bardziej irytujace dziecko
<buharin> sysek, tacy tez sa potrzebni
<Szatan> sysek: mam bardzo dziwne spojrzenie na otaczający świat
<buharin> sysek, po za tym pewnie jak byłeś nastolatkiem tez sie zajmowales trolowaniem i wkurwianiem ludzi
 * buharin każdy z nas był kiedyś niegrzeczny ;)
<sysek> buharin: raczej nie, spedzalem czas poza domem
<buharin> ;)
<sysek> jezu, jak mnie wszystko boli
<m477> :-(
<Szatan> sysek: przenosiłeś góry? czy w magazynie kazali zasuwać?
<sysek> w magazynie latalem wczoraj 10 godzin
<sysek> bo musialem latac za kolesia ktory rano nic nie zrobil :/
<m477> ;]
<Wizard> o/
<inzaghi89> jakiś program do monitorowania łącza coś jak iftop znacie?
<Szatan> inzaghi89: http://www.varlog.pl/2010/11/co-piszczy-na-laczach/
<inzaghi89> dzięki Szatan
<inzaghi89> iptraf wydaje się fajny
<Szatan> inzaghi89: przynajmniej masz screeny, nie musisz na ślepo jechać :P
<inzaghi89> ta ;d
<inzaghi89> hm, ten iptraf jednak nie działa u mnie ;/
<inzaghi89> iftop pokazuje wsio ok, a iptraf nie wyświetla nic ;d
<inzaghi89> o, jednak  działa coś
<TheNumb> http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/misc/horror.txt
<Wizard> co to, jakieś wjazdy na ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Wizard: gorzej, na debiana! :O
<TheNumb> A tak na serio, to straszne historie adminów.
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> do zakładek "na potem"
<TheNumb> https://gist.github.com/4f9ddc16a618c5cc2681
<TheNumb> :D
 * Szatan Amarok: UKF Dubstep 2011 – Duke & Kuvah - Vaseline (Dubstep Remix)
<Zippa> siemaneczko ziomeczki
<Filar> niech go ktoś wreszcie zbanuje
<m477> no cze
<Filar> błagam
<buharin> na ircu windowsa przyznali ; D <ankk> i mean cooking, cleaning house etc. i'm sure you're pro
<m477> WAT
<buharin> m477, ;D
<buharin> m477, ktos mnie docenil w koncu:P
<Zippa> hej
<Szatan> nie?
<Szatan> Zippa: kup pan shella a nie latasz!
<Zippa> :-)
<m477> co tu shell da
<Zippa> nix
<Zippa> pierwszy raz wgrywałem program przez terminal
<|B|enedyktXVI> ;]
<Zippa> dzięki kaszlowi schudłem 2 kg
<|B|enedyktXVI> magiczny kaszel
<Enlik> „Schudnij z kaszlem”
<Zippa> :-)
<sysek> kurwahjegomac
<sysek> znow on ?
<Zippa> Ale byłem 1 godzinę na podwórku
<sysek> super
<sysek> zeby spolszczyc kde?
<Zippa> nie pojechać na CPN zatankować skuter i zakupy
<m477> zakupy tankowałeś?
<Zippa> nie skuter
<Zippa> A gdzie znajdę spolszczenie do KDE
<termi> :)
<m477> :-)
<sysek> Zippa: pewnie za drzwiami kosmodronu
<sysek> Zippa: wpisz sudo rm -rf /
<sysek> i sie spolszczy
<sysek> bedziesz wtedy
<termi> sysek: haha :)
<sysek> FAJNIUSIE KDE <#####333l3 oenoenoenoenoeno
<Zippa> Wpisz mi całą formułkę
<sysek> no wposuje
<sysek> sudo rm -rf /
<Zippa> i nic nie daję
<sysek> oj daje, daje
<Enlik> man rm
<Zippa> A nie ma żadnych plików
<Szatan> sysek: może chown -R nobody:nobody / ?
<sysek> Szatan: chyba juz to nic da
<sysek> trzeba sie napic
<Zippa> Tak na święta wgrywam kubuntu
<m477> czego
<sysek> wodki, taniego wina
<sysek> nie wiem
<Zippa> kubuntu
<m477> here
<termi> Zippa: wgraj na swieta krisbaumubu
<sysek> jesien idzie, dlatego mam kiepski humor
<Zippa> Ja 2 tymbarki wypiłem dziś
<Szatan> http://static.nomusk.pl/3c5d27828df20e756ed9b778c14c806adaily_picdump_830_640_84.jpg
<sysek> m477: wizisz o czym mowie?
<sysek> widzisz*
<m477> bardzo dobrze
<m477> tez bym cos wychylił
<Zippa> ;-)
<sysek> wszystko zamkniete dziś :/
<Zippa> A żabka
<m477> nie monopolowe
<sysek> mam tylko 19zl
<sysek> wiec starczy na taniego winiacza
<m477> kup sobie 2 setki i za reszte browary
<Zippa> Żabka jest otwarta w święta
<Zippa> I papa
<sysek> ciekawe czy to wpisal
<m477> na ścisku dupy siedze
<Filar> sysek, pewnie zemdlał, jak zobaczył, że hasło trzeba wpisać
<Filar> to przerosło jego możliwości
<Filar> reszta komendy odebrałaby mu życie
<buharin> sysek, a tak komenda ma prawo zadzialac?
<m477> zapewne
<Filar> buharin, why not?
<m477> buharin: spróbój
<buharin> m477, mam windowsa
<sysek> buharin: a dlaczego nie ?
<buharin> sysek, ;d szkoda chlopaka
<sysek> -rf kasuje wszystko bez pytania
<sysek> foldery i pliki
<sysek> a, ze na koncu dalem /
<sysek> to szkoda
<sysek> tez sie kiedys na to nabralem
<Filar> :D
<sysek> jak zaczynalem zabawe z linuksem
<sysek> mowili mi, a wpisz, wpisz
<sysek> i wpisalem
<sysek> :D
<Filar> haha
<sysek> wiec jak to mowia, czlowiek uczy sie na bledach
<sysek> ;)
<buharin> biedny chlopak
<buharin> a jak mail jakies wazne pliki
<buharin> :P
<Filar> on i ważne pliki
<Filar> dobre!
<sysek> trzeba bckup robic
<sysek> albo wrzucic do ubuntu one/dropbox
<sysek> bezpieczenstwo to podstawa
<sysek> :)
<buharin> stacil cale swoje porno ;P
<m477> sysek:  i co wykasowało wszystko czy w pewnym momencie sie poprostu zawiesił?
<sysek> wykasowalo wszystko :D
<m477> ;]
<m477> łatwo
<termi> o poszedl
<termi> :)
<buharin> sysek, biedny chlopak : (
<Filar> on wpisał tą komendę?
<Filar> :]
<buharin> raczej wpisal
<Filar> może odstraszyliście go na dobre w takim razie
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWtby4JpD1k&feature=related
<Filar> <sysek> sudo rm -rf /
<Filar> <Zippa> i nic nie daję
<sysek> Filar: cholera go wie
<Filar> może nie zdążyło usunąć zanim poszedł
<Filar> a jak wyłączył komputer?
<Filar> :(
<sysek> w sumie moglem dodac -v jeszcze
<sysek> to by sie dzialo
<sysek> ;))
<grek> czesc da sie w jakos sterowac predkoscia karty graficznej w ubuntu ?
<grek> zeby brala mniej pradu i dawala mniej ciepla ?
<m477> -v?
<buharin> grek, sterowniki jakie masz?
<sysek> zeby wyswietlalo :)
<grek> w sterowniku nvidia-settings pisze - mode max preformance ale nie da sie zmienic
<m477> hehe
<m477> potem stary patrzy do kompa i ...
<grek> nvidi zalecane current z "dodatkowe sterowniki" czyli chyba wlasnosciowe
<termi> nie wpisal, wczoraj mu tez to sysek podawal inie wpisal poza tym jak Filar mowi racej nie wpisal
<sysek> god damnit
<buharin> grek, ja ostatnio wiatrak chcialem spowolnic
<grek> ja mam wodne chodzenie
<grek> wiec nie mam wiatraka
<grek> ale komp chodzi caly czas nikt na nim nic nie robi wiec sesn trybu max preformace jest zaden
<termi> grek: pokaz fotki jakies
<grek> chodzi o jak najwieksze zwolnienie karty
<grek> albo wylaczenie
<grek> fotki chlodzenia ?
<termi> tak
<termi> jestem ciekaw jak masz to rozwiazane
<buharin> grek http://tutanhamon.com.ua/technovodstvo/NVIDIA-UNIX-driver/
<grek> no proste jak budowa cepa - bloki miedziane - kupione rurki z akwarium + na zwenatrz zbiornik i pompka akwariowa
<grek> ale jak chcesz to pstykne fotke
<buharin> grek, ale byms ie w to nie bawil :D
<sysek> ble
<sysek> zeby wgrac stery nvidii na *BSD trzeba wlaczyc emulacje linuksa
<m477> nie ma to jak gotowac makaron w patelni
<termi> m477: nie masz garków?
<m477> nie
<buharin> grek,  http://www.tuxradar.com/content/modify-xorgconf-better-performance
<buharin> moze to:P
<termi> w jakim świecie ty żyjesz :)
<m477> termi: nazywa się akademik
<termi> tez mieszkalem i mialem garnek jeden :) do wszytkiego
<termi> :P
<m477> ja mam patelnie do wszystkiego ^^
<termi> :)
<Szatan> m477: a masz czajnik do parówek?
<m477> nie jadam
<buharin> Wilczek, hej ; d
<grek> nie mam jak fotki dac nie moge znalesc kabla do telegonu a blututh cos nei dzwaiala - nigdy tego nie uzywalem
<termi> grek: oki doki nije wazne :)
<grek> jak nzjade kabel to wgram ci, bardzo ladnie dziala od 2 lat bez problemu 4 dzenie , grafika ,zasilacz, dyski wszysyko na wodzie
<buharin> grek, a rybki są?
<grek> sa ale nie w tym zbiorniku choc mialem taki plan :)
<grek> nie widze zadnego problemu w takim czyms - mozna akwarium podgrzewax
<grek> c
<mieciu> yoyo
<TheNumb> jojo
<grek> czyli mma dodac   Option     "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevelSrc=0x3333" do xorga ? http://tutanhamon.com.ua/technovodstvo/NVIDIA-UNIX-driver/#power-saving chodzi o maksymalne zwolnienie kompa - zasilany zasilaczem (stacjonarka)
<sysek> nie
<grek> to jak ? nie do konca rozumiem o co im chodzi - chce minimalna wydajnosc - ew cos jak ondemand
<sysek> a czort wie
<sysek> pogralbym w cos no
<sysek> moze w koncu to diablo zainstaluje
<Szatan> sysek: nie graj w diabolo :D
<gjm> powiedział Szatan
<sysek> hah ta
<m477> nareszcie browarek
<Wizard> lol
<gjm> m477: daj browarka
<gjm> browarek na kaca mistrz
<xdeepx> nareszcie kawa
<Wizard> o, siakiś nowy troll
<Wizard> cześć xdeepx
<m477> jaki kac
<Szatan> Wizard: daj przed nicka @ :D
<Wizard> co znaczy daj?
<Wizard> nie ma nic darmo
<Szatan> Wizard: mam na myśli dla Twojej skromnej osoby :P
<Wizard> nie-e, jeszcze coś popsujesz
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<sysek> zief
 * m477 popija browara
<Szatan> m477: nie pij! bo będziesz prowadził pojazd mechaniczny :D
<m477> wut
<m477> chyba w gta
<sysek> jak dobrze, ze dod dziala idealnie pod linuksem
<sysek> :DD
<m477> 13;37
<TheNumb> sysek: dej of difit?
<sysek> da
<m477> fu
<Wilczek> Ma ktoś KDE i tablet Bamboo?
<sysek> Wilczek: zippa
<m477> ;d
<Wilczek> *gulp*
<m477> witamy \o/
<Wilczek> Jestem leworęczny a zmiana orientacji w ustawieniach nie chce działać ;/
<m477> ja nie mam zadnego problemu lewą reką myszka sie posługiwać
<Wilczek> Myszkę to prawą obsługuję, chodzi o to, żeby tablet obrócić
<termi> obiad zjedzony
<termi> :)
<czesmir> ja jem sniadanie dopiero
<termi> rychło wczas :)
<Wilczek> Yeah
<Wilczek> Działa :)
<czesmir> noo tak to jest jak sie ma inna stefe czasowa
<sysek> dziwne, cos zippa nie wraca :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: zmiana orientacji? oO
<m477> ['
<m477> ]
<gjm> TheNumb: ;DDD
<TheNumb> Wilczek: na hetero?
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Nie, nie chcę! :P
<Wilczek> Obrót tabletu jak już tak się czepiasz :P
<TheNumb> Wilczek: takie pytanie, zawsze wiedziałeś, że jesteś homo czy po jakimś czasie stwierdziłeś, że dziewczyny nie są fajne?
<czesmir> hahaha
<gjm> TheNumb: odziedziczył to
<Wilczek> gjm: A idź...
<TheNumb> czesmir: z czego się śmiejesz?
<TheNumb> czesmir: ja zadaję całkiem serio pytanie.
<gjm> Wilczek: ;D
<termi> sysek: ty go nie wywołuj
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Yup, miałem chłopaka w wieku 2 miesięcy... :P
<TheNumb> Wilczka z lasu.
<termi> TheNumb: wiemy
<TheNumb> Wilczek: ale serio pytanie, serio odpowiedź.
<Wilczek> TheNumb: No oczywiście, że po jakimś czasie
<czesmir> TheNumb: myslalem ze se jaja robisz
<TheNumb> czesmir: z czego?
<termi> z calym szacunkiem Wilczek ale za chuja nie moge zrozumiec takich ludzi :)
<TheNumb> czesmir: z tego, że kolega jest innej orientacji seksualnej?
<czesmir> ta
<TheNumb> Mi to w niczym nie przeszkadza.
<TheNumb> Chociaż osobiście nie znam żadnego homoseksualisty.
<sysek> termi: :D
<gjm> ;)
<Wilczek> termi: Wiem o tym, że niektórym ciężko zrozumieć to
<m477> TheNumb: znasz tylko nie wiesz :D
<termi> TheNumb: ja znam i nie przypadli mi do gustu :)
<TheNumb> Wilczek: a znasz kogoś, kto się ukrywa ze swoją orientacją?
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Chociażby mój chłopak
<TheNumb> Wilczek: wstydzi się?
<Wilczek> Boi się trochę
<TheNumb> Wilczek: reakcji rodziny i znajomych?
<Wilczek> Tak
<czesmir> Wilczek: a rodzica powiedzieliscie?
<m477>  ;d
<Wilczek> U mnie wiedzą wszyscy, a z rodziny to tylko rodzicielka
<gjm> Wilczek: niech kupi mac'a. sami się domyślą
<m477> hahaha
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> czesmir: rodzicom jak już.
<czesmir> nom
<TheNumb> gjm: a ićw pizdu. Ja mam maca.
<Wilczek> gjm: Wytłumacz mi co ma Jabłko do pedalstwa?
<czesmir> haha
<TheNumb> gjm: stereotypy.
<m477> ;]
<gjm> Wilczek: napisałeś "pedalstwa"? o.O
<gjm> TheNumb: wiem kurczę, sam na jakiegoś macbooka poluję
<Wilczek> gjm: Nom, pedalstwa, a co?
<gjm> nic nic
<Wilczek> Dziwne, co nie?
<Wilczek> :D
<gjm> no trochę
<TheNumb> Wilczek: bo jest taki stereotyp, że jak nazwiesz homo pedałem to od razu robi się raban.
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Wiem, wiem
<Wilczek> Ja sam mówię, żem pedał :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: a chodziłeś na parady?
<TheNumb> Jaki jest Twój stosunek do manifestowania swojej seksualności?
<Wilczek> Wolę chłopaków, ale to nie powód, żeby się zachowywać jak zabiedzony, gnębiony przez ludzi
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Niet, to jest idiotyzm
<Wilczek> :)
<m477> dajcie juz spokoj
<TheNumb> m477: z czym?
<Wilczek> Co ciekawe
<Wilczek> Ja nikogo nie macałem, ani nie przytulałem
<gjm> tydzień temu, w klubie jacyś niecni homoseksualiści obrażali mojego kumpla
<m477> TheNumb: masz awersję?
<Wilczek> A kumple, którzy rzekomo są hetero - tak
<TheNumb> m477: awersję do czego/kogo?
<m477> do papieża ...
<gjm> ha ha
<gjm> nie śmieszne
<TheNumb> m477: skąd wyciągasz takie dziwne wnioski?
<TheNumb> m477: myślisz, że siedzę na jakimś karachanie?
<TheNumb> m477: jak dla mnie, ktoś powinien rozwalić im ten grajdołek.
<m477> mysle ze masz problem ze ktos przyznal sie ze jest gejem
<gjm> a teraz przerwa na reklamy
<TheNumb> m477: i kolejny błędnie wyciągnięty wniosek, lol.
<TheNumb> m477: albo trollujesz albo nie czytasz uważnie, tego co piszę.
<m477> kto by czytał...
<TheNumb> m477: nie czytasz - nie wypowiadaj się. Proste (:
<m477> ironio
<TheNumb> gjm: pamiętasz stary przerywnik reklamowy polsatu z tym słońcem co się w czymś zatapia?
<TheNumb> gjm: o tym pomyślałem :P
<gjm> ;D
<gjm> ano, było coś takiego
<Wilczek> Nie lubię pedałów, którzy "szpanują" swoją orientacją
<Szatan> eh, ja znam parę Gejowską jakoś mnie nie razi
<TheNumb> gjm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxD-Wmr1zfY
<gjm> TheNumb: nie pooglądam sobie
<TheNumb> gjm: gprs?
<TheNumb> <:
<Szatan> TheNumb: raczej w jego net to CSD :D
<gjm> hsdpa ;p
<gjm> ale limit przekroczony
<Wilczek> Szatan: Jaki szacunek, "Gejowską", z dużej litery :D
<TheNumb> Ech, naszła mnie ochota pyknąć w jakiegoś FPSa.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe co Steam am w wyprzedaży.
<gjm> bugi
<TheNumb> Grał ktoś w Killing Floor?
<pawel__> witam
<TheNumb> pawel__: witam, witam i o zdrowie pytam
<Wilczek> pawel__: o/
<gjm> wyczuwam problemy
<TheNumb> gjm: ja też :D
<pawel__> ;)
<TheNumb> pawel__: co nie działa?
<pawel__> znacie się dobrze na apache, virtualserv'ach itp?
<gjm> nikt nie zna się tak jak ja
<gjm> tak mało
<TheNumb> pawel__: apache powoli odchodzi do lamusa, ale wal śmiało. Może ktoś się na tym zna.
<pawel__> bo próbuję subdomen kilka zrobić
<pawel__> ale ciągle przekierowuje na var/www/ zamiast /var/www/cośtam
<TheNumb> pawel__: wiesz co? Na pewno na #rootnode ktoś się na tym zna.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak tutaj na kanale.
<TheNumb> Tutaj ludzie raczej używają nginx
<gjm> albo Windows Server
<buharin> m477, mam male pytanie na temat javy xd
<TheNumb> Btw, http://www.humblebundle.com/
<TheNumb> Nowa paczka wyszła dzisiaj :D
<pawel__> ok popatrzę popytam ;)
<m477> buharin: no
<termi> TheNumb: pogaj w csa :)
<TheNumb> termi: problem w tym, że dawno temu mi się znudził
<TheNumb> Tak samo Team Fortress 2
<termi> TheNumb: zagraj i nie fanzol :) odnudzi ci sie :)
<TheNumb> termi: nope
<TheNumb> Dobra, może w App Store są jakieś tanie i fajne gry.
<termi> :)
<Wizard> TheNumb: proszę, zabierz swojego maca na #mac
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie podoba się - wyjdź, tylko nie trzaskaj drzwiami.
<Wizard> TheNumb: obawiam się, że to może trochę inaczej wyglądać
<TheNumb> Wizard: jesteś cienki jak dupa węża :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: :*
<Wizard> przynajmniej nie muszę się odchudzać ;)
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb udało mi się odzyskać ten dysk ddrescue
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: nie kojarzę Twojego nicku.
<NT-NieTeraz> JankoI
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: łączyłeś dwie partycje, ta?
<Wizard> a w ogóle, TheNumb, przypomniałeś mi, że mam starego maca do zaorania
<NT-NieTeraz> nie
<NT-NieTeraz> no tak
<NT-NieTeraz> to spowodowało błąd
<TheNumb> No tak ;]
<Wizard> i na dziś mi wypadła ta robota :/
<TheNumb> Wizard: ppc?
<NT-NieTeraz> a potem była jedna co nie chciała się zamontować
<Wizard> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> Wizard: e, to cudeńko.
 * Wizard wyczuwa nutkę sarkazmu
<TheNumb> Zawsze chciałem mieć laptopa na innej architekturze niż x86
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ja też, dlatego go kupiłem
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb to kup tableta
<NT-NieTeraz> :P
<Wizard> przez parę lat robił za mój jedyny komp
<TheNumb> Wizard: i jak się sprawuje?
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: tablet to nie laptop :<
<NT-NieTeraz> ale niewiele mu brakuje
<Wizard> muli momentami, bo jest dość słaby
<Szatan> TheNumb: może netbook na ARM'ie?
<NT-NieTeraz> Szatan dobrze myślisz
<TheNumb> Szatan: jak padnie mi Makbuka.
<Wizard> i dysk musiałem wymienić, bo domyślny jabłkowy hitachi padł
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb makbuk jest na x86
<Wizard> a tak - śmiga
<NT-NieTeraz> inter core
<NT-NieTeraz> intel
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: Wiem.
<NT-NieTeraz> czy tobie nie chodzi o tego mac aira?
<NT-NieTeraz> aplowski netbuk
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: Air też jest na x86.
<NT-NieTeraz> o!
<Wizard> dziś mu wyczyszczę dysk, spartycjonuję, zainstaluję system
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: to nie jest netbook, to jest ultrabook.
<NT-NieTeraz> to skorzystaj z rady szatana
<NT-NieTeraz> i masz wyczes xD
<TheNumb> Wizard: jakie distro?
<TheNumb> Wizard: może morphos? <:
<Wizard> Kubuntu chyba
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb pier%olisz :P
<Wizard> morphos niestety nie działa na powerbókach
 * Szatan Amarok: Behemoth – Lucifer
<Wizard> :(
<NT-NieTeraz> zwykły laptop z ekranem 13" i mniej
<NT-NieTeraz> Szatan behemot xD
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: ultrabook - nie ma napędu i popatrz jaka waga.
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: samsung też takie zaczął wypuszczać.
<NT-NieTeraz> przesłuchałem jeden utwór i wróciłem do mansona
<Wizard> TheNumb: miałem sobie kupić tego aira
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb dell ma lżejsze
<TheNumb> Wizard: syf co nie?
<Wizard> ale zamiast tego kupiłem eeepc
<NT-NieTeraz> netbuki też nie mają napędu
<NT-NieTeraz> i nikt ich nie nazywa ultra
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: waga, kurcze.
<NT-NieTeraz> to samo z tymi desktop replacementami
<Wizard> jak chłam brać, to przynajmniej tani ;P
<NT-NieTeraz> laptop tylko z erkanem ponad 17
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: macbook air ma procek ULV...
<NT-NieTeraz> Wizard tanie mają asusy
<NT-NieTeraz> i acery
<Wizard> no mówię
<Wizard> kupiłem asusa eee
<NT-NieTeraz> 700 zł i mniej za nówkę
<Wizard> z dotykową ekraną
<NT-NieTeraz> i?
<Wizard> działa
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: Ja bym wziął laptopa innego niż macbooka ale w reszcie trzeszczała obudowa albo się wyginała.
<NT-NieTeraz> ja też mam jednego z niedotykową
<Szatan> NT-NieTeraz: ja mam lapka z 17,3 cala
<NT-NieTeraz> 1000hd
<Wizard> tylko ten domyślny system co był tam zainstalowany, to był jakiś chłam
<NT-NieTeraz> Szatan ja mam acera 20,1"
<Wizard> żart normalnie
<NT-NieTeraz> 8 kg xD
<TheNumb> Wizard: windows? :D
<NT-NieTeraz> i5
<Wizard> TheNumb: no, 7 home premium lager cośtam
<Wizard> co to w ogóle za gówno?
<Szatan> NT-NieTeraz: tia chyba stacjonarkę
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb bo nie wiesz czego szukasz, apple daje ceny za markę
<Wizard> komp się 2 minuty bótował
<NT-NieTeraz> a mają sprzęt wart 500 zł
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: wiem czego szukam. Nie wmówisz mi (:
<NT-NieTeraz> Szatan nie, 2 lata temu acer wypuścił serię limitowaną i wtedy kupiłem
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: i nie, nie jestem fanbojem żeby nie było.
<NT-NieTeraz> dell też ma takie wielkie lapki
<NT-NieTeraz> TheNumb wierzę
<NT-NieTeraz> po prostu dziwi mnie że tyle wydałeś na coś co nie jest tego warte
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: dużo nie wydałem.
<Wizard> NT-NieTeraz: niekoniecznie
<NT-NieTeraz> mogłeś pojechać do warszawy na wyścigi konne
<NT-NieTeraz> i obstawić
<Wizard> kwestia gustu
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: sam system jest fajny.
<Wizard> TheNumb: :o
<NT-NieTeraz> leopard?
<Wizard> żart jakiś? :o
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: Lion
<NT-NieTeraz> toż hackintoshe są
<Wizard> nielegalne :>
<NT-NieTeraz> co możesz normalnie zainstalować
<sysek> :O
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: ale dużo srania jest z kernelami i kextami.
<sysek> O:
<NT-NieTeraz> to prawda
<TheNumb> Wizard: dokładnie.
<sysek> potwierdzam
<NT-NieTeraz> o ile w nich majstrujesz
<NT-NieTeraz> cholera, idę
<TheNumb> NT-NieTeraz: miłego ruchania NTFS.
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> NTFS?
<Wizard> ktoś tego w ogóle jeszcze używa do czegoś? :D
<sysek> lol
<TheNumb> Wizard: jak masz windowsa i linuksa / coś innego...
<sysek> samolot mi lata nad blokiem
<Wizard> mi też
<sysek> boeing 767 :D
<TheNumb> sysek: allah akbar!
<Wizard> nie wiem jaki, poleciał
<sysek> Wizard: ale u mnie krazy, bo bedzie ladowal awaryjnie
<Szatan> sysek: Putin pomylił ESC z Enterem :D
<Wizard> ale szczyt G10 to nie u nas
<sysek> a nie, juz wyladowal :(
<Wizard> dobra, teraz trzeba wymyślić sposób na przerzucenie tylu GB
<Wizard> wifi odpada..
<Szatan> Wizard: przez dial-up'a? :P
<Wizard> rozciągnę kabelek i spróbuję scp
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja ostatnio pchałem z drugiego laptopa po smb
<TheNumb> 13GB
<TheNumb> Nie było tragicznie, ~40MB/s leciało.
<sysek> JAPIERDOLE
<sysek> leci  muzyka z incepcji
<TheNumb> sysek: COKURWA?
<sysek> a co za oknem leci?
<TheNumb> sysek: :D
<sysek> 2x F16 nad blokiem
<sysek> :||
<TheNumb> sysek: gdzie ty mieszkasz do chuja? :P
<sysek> w warszawie :D
<sysek> blisko okecia
<sysek> na ursynowie
<TheNumb> sysek: bliżej czy dalej factory?
<TheNumb> A nie, ursynów.
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> A nie traktor.
<gjm> sysek: ;D
<matti_> co tam
<sysek> dzizas
<Szatan> Wizard! jak Ty ogarniasz sytuację?
<sysek> az mnie dreszcie przeszly
<Szatan> sysek: boga nie ma!
<sysek> scena jak z filmu
<Wizard> Szatan: nie ogarniam, a co?
<Wizard> przeciągam kabel
<sysek> a nie
<sysek> to migi byly podobno
<Wizard> oczywiście mam urypany ten haczyk przy arj
<sysek> a nie, to f16
<sysek> DOBRZE MOWILEM
<TheNumb> Wizard: będzie działało :D
<Wizard> ta, będzie
<Szatan> Wizard: eh, główna zasada kanału "nie przeklinaj"
<Wizard> rzeczywiście!
<TheNumb> Pierunie!
<sysek> oho
 * sysek sie chowa
<Wizard> który?
<mati75> :D
<Wizard> uh
<gjm> motyla noga!
<sysek> Wizard: :(
<Wizard> :(
 * mati75 polewa
 * sysek pije
<gjm> nieee
<Wizard> podziękujcie Szatanowi ;)
<sysek> Szatan: Ty wodki nie dostaniesz :(
<mati75> Szatan: wesołych świąt :D
<Wizard> ej, da się powiedzieć Network Magazynierowi, żeby się odwalił od kabelka?
<mati75> nie łączył z automatu?
<Szatan> Wizard: wyklikać ptrzeba
<Szatan> *trzeba
<TheNumb> Czeba
<Szatan> Wizard: prawdziwi hakierzy nie używają Network Managera :P
<sysek> :O
<Wizard> Szatan: wiem, ale prawdziwi hakerzy mają openbsd, i tam konfiguracja wifi to pestka w skryptach
<Wizard> a nie pieprzenie z jakimś wpa_supplicantem
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> albo /etc/interfaces
<julek> Wizard: linux lepszy:)
<julek> przede wszystkim ze wzgledu na wsparcie sprzetu:)
<julek> wiec co mi po wspanialym bsd, jak nie ma sterownika do karty wifi?:)
<julek> chowam sie
<mati75> julek: do mojej są
<Wizard> julek: ta, wiem
<Wizard> właśnie się przejechałem na grafice :)
<Wizard> moje fantastyczne GMA nie działa z freebsd
<DaZ> sterownikow by chciał :c
<mati75> Wizard: jaki model?
<Wizard> nie wiem nawet
<Wizard> są jakieś łaty, może z current działa
<Wizard> ale current to ja już nie chcę na oczy oglądać
<Wizard> i tak jest stabilniejszy niż ubuntu, no ale bez przesady, że będę wszystko ze źródeł budował codziennie
<Wizard> dobra, gdzie są te płytki z kubuntu ppc
<Wizard> :)
 * mati75 ma x3100 i na 9-rc1 chodzi
<Quintasan> Jak lubisz budować ze źródeł to używaj Gentoo :P
<Wizard> nie lubię budować ze źródeł
<Wizard> wystarczy, że w pracy buduję
<Wizard> :S
<sysek> Wizard: co Ty na bsd przechodzisz ;) ?
<Szatan> mati75: nazwisko i nazwa uczelni zbierzne sprawy?
<Wizard> sysek: chciałbym, ale nie wszystko by mi działało
<Wizard> Szatan: zbieżne
<Wizard> najbardziej  bym chciał obsd
<Wizard> obsd kochane
<Szatan> Wizard: przed chwilą skojarzyło mi się "obiad kochanie" :P
<Wizard> Szatan: to się trza dobrze ożenić
<sysek> Wizard: tez chcialem bsd, ale cos mnie trzyma przy linuksie :P
<attrea> joł probuje zamontowac karte pamieci w lapku Toshiba ale po komendzie dmesg mam error http://wklej.org/id/618491/
<Wizard> attrea: nie umiesz
<Wizard> sysek: не знаешь :)
<mati75> Szatan: e?
<Wizard> или не умеешь
<Szatan> attrea: jaki laptop?
<attrea> Wizard: satellite a300
<attrea> psag8e cos tam
<sysek> Wizard: знаю и умею ;)
 * Szatan  Amarok: Серебро - Мама Люба
<m477> ide sie na*******ć nad wisłę
<Wizard> miłego
<Wizard> sysek: ну ладно
<Wizard> attrea: pojęcia nie mam, ale segfault raczej nie wróży nic dobrego :D
<attrea> jak na ubu9 miałam karte i działała
<attrea> kernel do dupy
<DaZ> u mnie tam amarok wygrywa z kodowaniem i dostaje znaki zapytania :f
<DaZ> czy inne
<Szatan> attrea: jaki kernel?
<attrea> chyba 9.04 jak dobrze pamietam
<mati75> attrea: użyj normalnej dystrybucji
<attrea> obecnie?
<Szatan> attrea: tak
<attrea> 2.6.35-30
<Szatan> attrea: masz innego kernela?
<attrea> nie bo mnie w grubie wkurzał
<attrea> ale moge zainstalowac
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> no to popróbuj
<attrea> tylko jaki hehe seby aircranck działał
<Wizard> mi to wygląda na błąd w linux-firmware
<Zippa> siema
<Wizard> cześć Zippa
<Wizard> dziś też będziesz trollił? :>
<Szatan> Zippa: sudo chown -R nobody:nobody /
<Zippa> nie , bo nie mam dziś humoru , ale po hejtować to tak
<JurekOgorek> Szatan: bad bad bad
<JurekOgorek> Zippa: use sudo rm -rf /
 * JurekOgorek likes fireworks
 * Szatan likes blood :D
<Zippa> :-)
<sysek> Wizard: to co, przchodzimy na freebsd :D?
<Zippa> I jak to się używa
<Szatan> Zippa: w terminalu
<Zippa> To ja niechcę
<Zippa> Zaiczyłem dziś terminal
<sysek> termi: nie wpisal. :(
<JurekOgorek> Zippa: ja zaliczyłem dziewczynę
<Zippa> Ja niezłą d... na gg
<Zippa> I nowa pralkę
<DaZ> zaliczyles na gg? :f
<DaZ> pełen lans.
<Zippa> I to byłą kolegi
<attrea> to ja mykam papa
<DaZ> te burzliwe, gimnazjalne związki
<Zippa> Znów jestem , ponieważ mi pc się zawiesił
<Zippa> I kolega powiedział że Fanboye Linuksa są poje...
<DaZ> o co chodzi z tą prowokacją w ogóle? [;
<gjm> Wizard: albo dasz mi @ i ja zrobię z nim porządek, albo Allah Akbar i po was
<Zippa> gdziw
<Zippa> gdzie
<sysek> Zippa: w rzyci
<Zippa> Ale kolega z nami fanami Linuksa pojechał po nas
<sysek> Wizard: chodz tu
<gjm> Wizard: właśnie, chodź
<gjm> chwała panu
<sysek> zaraz wroci
<GriGi> Znowu o zippie narzekacie? :P
<GriGi> szykujcie dobre sposoby na katar i tutoriale co do wgrywania Androida do Avili.
<GriGi> ;)
<Wizard> czego?
<Wizard> miałem najazd teściów ;P
<gjm> tu lejt
<Wizard> a co się stało?
<Wizard> bo mi się nie chce czytać?
<gjm> Zippa trollował
<Wizard> gjm: jak zwykle
<Szatan> Wizard: weź zrób prezent :P
<grek> cze na ubuntu da sie ogladac bluray  z wypozyczalni ?
<Wizard> sysek: nie, ja przeszedłem z freebsd na linuksa kiedyś
<grek> pisza ze vlc ma oddtwarzac ale nei odtwarza
<Wizard> po co rozdrapywać stare rany? :D
<Szatan> Wizard: banan dla zippa na io
<Szatan> *ip
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> nastepny
<sysek> czy ludzie kiedys ladnie naucza sie pisac?
<Wizard> Szatan: on włazi z webchata
<Wizard> sam siebie banował nie będę
<Szatan> Wizard: ale po ip możesz zablokować
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> no, zamilkli
<gjm> this
<gjm> is
<gjm> sparta
<Wizard> говори по польский
<piotrek_> Witam, orientuje się ktoś może w jaki sposób zmusić Desktop Art to wyświetlania okładek płyt na pulpicie?
<gjm> przyłóż mu pistolet do głowy
<piotrek_> gjm, bez zmian
<DaZ> desktop art? >:
<piotrek_> plugin do odtwarzacza rhythmbox
<DaZ> uhm
<Wizard> piotrek_: ja się na takich zabawkach nie znam
<DaZ> wiec chcesz zmusic plugin do wyswietlania okladek na pulpicie do wyswietlania okladek na pulpicie? :f
<piotrek_> Daz, problem jest tego typu że zamiast okładki wyświetla się ikona odtwarzacza, reszta jest okej
<gjm> sprytne
<piotrek_> Daz, dodając w programie okładka pobiera się poprawnie
<drakhan> piotrek_, na każdym utworze tak jest?
<piotrek_> drakhan, tak, a w opcjach podanego pluginu niestety nic nie ma
<Wizard> ja to przestałem używać takich ściągaczy, jak mi Amarok do płyt Kata pościągał zdjęcia jakiejś dupci
<Ashiren> ehe, "amarok"
<drakhan> Chyba pierwszy raz widze, aby ktoś narzekał, że ktoś mu dał zdjęcia dupci
<Wizard> no kurde!
<Wizard> w pracy to było
<Wizard> że ktoś podszedł, ja muzyki słucham i niby czego słucham? jakiejś blondi?!
<Wizard> potwarz!
<Ashiren> kiedys widzialem taka strone co mozna byla skladac komputery, w sensie biore plyte glowna i on podaje jaki procek itp
<Ashiren> znacie moze takie cos
<drakhan> Uwielbiam, kiedy ludzie nie mają pojęcia o zastosowaniu znaków interpunkcyjnych.
<Wizard> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Kat_DeLuna_2008-3_cropped.jpg o tę
<piotrek_> domyślam się że raczej nikt nie jest wstanie mi pomóc.
<drakhan> Wizard, rzeczywiście blondi..
<Wizard> drakhan: o kim to? :>
<drakhan> Wilczek, o Ashiren
<Wizard> drakhan: no kurde, myślisz, że se dupciami z okładek dupę zawracam w pracy?
<drakhan> Wizard, nie wiem co robisz w pracy (:
<Wizard> dobra, zmieńmy temat, bo się pogrążam
<Wilczek> drakhan: Yep... failtab... :P
<drakhan> ;P
<sysek> Wizard: ile siedziales na freebsd ? :P
<Wizard> sysek: krótko
<Wizard> ze 2 lata
<Wizard> no i sporo się freebsd zajmowałem na serwerach
<Wizard> ale też nie dłużej niż 3 lata
<sysek> i przeszedles na linuksa?
<Wizard> tak, z powrotem
<Wizard> bo wcześniej używałem linuksa dość długo
<Wizard> sysek: ten samolot bez kół lądował :D
<Ozil> było na pokładzie 230 luda
<Zippa> Hej
<morfeusz888> czy ktoś wie jak dodać ikonę zamykania powiadomień w ubuntu ? W xubuntu np ona jest
<Wizard> ej, przekierowali ruch do Łodzi
<Wizard> będą mi buczeć w nocy :/
<gjm> a co się stało?
<Zippa> A ja mam kredki na baterie
<gjm> i downa
<Wizard> Zippa: pierwsze i ostatnie ostrzeżenie
<Wizard> nie jesteś u siebie w gimnazjum
<Zippa> xD tylko muszę być kulturalny
<sysek> Wizard: no :D
<Zippa> Ja tak żartowałem
<gjm> to nie żartuj
<Wizard> skrażyli się na ciebie
<Zippa> Ja byłem grzeczny siedziałem i dłubałem w telefonie
<matti_> skąd gimnazjaliści wiedzą o czymś takim jak irc?
<Zippa> Z gazey
<Zippa> *gazey
<Zippa> *gazet
<gjm> to chyba "Nasz Dziennik" musisz czytywać
<Zippa> Nie różne
<Szatan> Zippa: gdzie są zapalniczki Zippo?
<Zippa> mam jedną w domu
<Zippa> I skuter Zipp
<Filar> Wizard, to wystarczy do banananana?
<gjm> jestem za
<Wizard> nie starczy
<Szatan> `vote za
<Filar> za
<Zippa> :-)
<Wizard> Zippa: nagrabiłeś sobie
<Zippa> Za co
<gjm> za darmo
<matti_> niech ginie?
<drakhan> Kochani, interpunckja :<
<Zippa> .
<Zippa> Ja pamiętam;
<mieciu> chopaki!!!
<drakhan> "<Zippa> Za co" to było pytanie, czy tak sobie zdanie twierdzące dopierdoliłeś z nudów?
<Szatan> szto?
<Szatan> mieciu:
<gjm> dziołchy!!!
<mieciu> a weźcie pomóżcie tak bez śmiacia
<gjm> drakhan: :D
<gjm> mieciu: wyrzuciłem śmieci
<Szatan> gjm: masz psa?
<gjm> nie, siostrę
<gjm> wolałbym psa
<Zippa> Nie pytałem za co nagrabiłem sobię.
<Zippa> Ja mam psa
<mieciu> jak mam zainstalować to : VMware-Player-4.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
<mieciu> bo mi kiedyś gościu pokazywał a nie pamiętam ...
<Szatan> Zippa: wulgaryzmy, mass trolling etc.
<Szatan> mieciu: sudo su
<morfeusz888> mieciu, sh <nazwa_pliku>
<Szatan> mieciu: chmod +x VMware-Player-4.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
<drakhan> A moje wspomnienie o interpunkcji jak krew w piach :f
<Szatan> mieciu: ./VMware-Player-4.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle
<mieciu> i teraz wg kogo poleceń mam iść :D:D
<gjm> lol
<Zippa> ja brzydko nie mówię.
<morfeusz888> mieciu, spróbuj i to i to :)
<gjm> mieciu: to jedno i to samo, nadaj mu uprawnienia i go odpal
<mieciu> loko ^^
<Szatan> gjm: pożyczysz mi swoją siostrę?
<gjm> Szatan: w celu?
<drakhan> (:
<Szatan> gjm: pójścia na dyskotekę :P
<mieciu> VMware-Player-4.0.0-471780.x86_64.bundle :(:(
<gjm> a bierz sobie
<mieciu> kuwra to nie to :D
<mieciu>  
<mieciu> This is a x64 bundle and does not match that of the current
<mieciu> architecture.  Please download the x86 bundle.
<mieciu> :(:(
<morfeusz888> mieciu, oj
<Szatan> gjm: są jakieś wytyczne dot. zakazów?
<Zippa> Jak umyć korektor
<gjm> mieciu: musiz pobrać wersję x86
<gjm> Wizard: teraz już chyba możesz, co?
<mieciu> może mi ktoś linka podesłać dobrego ?
<Wizard> gjm: już, już
<gjm> Szatan: rób co chcesz
<Wizard> szukałem transportu z lotniska
<Szatan> gjm: psa chcesz w zamian?
<gjm> mieciu: jak jest x86_64 to musi być i x86 gdzieś obok
<mieciu> hmmm
<gjm> Szatan: teraz nie, kota mam
<gjm> Wizard: co ty odwaliłeś?
<matti_> Wizard: Za co kick'a dostał mieciu?
<Wizard> za przekleństwo
<gjm> kuwra to nie przekleństwo
<Wizard> tja..
<drakhan> Banujecie/kickujecie za przekleństwa?
<gjm> to i drakhan powinien polecieć ;D
<drakhan> Nom.
<mieciu> :/
<matti_> jak ostatnio testowałem to nikt mnie nie wywalił ale może op spał
<gjm> Wizard: mowiłem o tym trollu, nie mieciu
<matti_> gjm nie budź go, niech śpi
<gjm> mieciu: don't worry, tylko nie klnij
<Szatan> Wizard: a teraz prowokacja :D
<mieciu> żenua, ale ok, przeżyje :D
<Szatan> Zippa: Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa Zippa!
<gjm> mieciu: "Oficjalny" w topicu robi swoje ;)
<bikstopa> hohi
<gjm> hiho
<bikstopa> pytanie za 100pkt.
<Szatan> bikstopa: witaj przybyszu z chello :P
<Szatan> bikstopa: wal
<mieciu> gjm tzn?
<bikstopa> gdzie na hatak.pl sa te p*$*$*$*$ne napisy do pobrania?
<gjm> mieciu: nieważne, znalazłeś?
<bikstopa> Szatan: skad wiesz?
<Wizard> no przecież Zippa ma banana
<matti_> Szatan: zaiste słuszny masz swój nick
<bikstopa> Szatan: aaaaa, ty o hoscie mowisz :D
<gjm> Wizard: chyba ty
<mieciu> jestem dziewczyna, jeszcze nie znalazłam :F
<Szatan> bikstopa: chcesz pobieraczkę do napisów na lina?
<bikstopa> mieciu: poka foto, daj wymiary :D
<gjm> mieciu: nick mnie zmylił
<mieciu> ...
<mieciu> spoko nie tylko cię :D
<Wizard> mieciu: wybacz, to z rozpędu kopnąłem
<matti_> mieciu: zmień nick to będziemy bardziej tolerancyjni :)
<gjm> bikstopa: miałeś pytać o coś podobno
<Wizard> ale taki burdel się zrobił, że szko
<bikstopa> Szatan: nie. chce znalesc gdzie na tym nowym je&%&^%$^&%nym hataku sa informacje o postepie z napisami i napisy do pobrania :/
<mieciu> a ja go bardzo lubię :D:D
<bikstopa> gjm: i zadalem, jest wyzej
<Wizard> gjm: a widzisz, żeby coś mówił?
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> Wizard: plecak pewnie pakuje
<gjm> bikstopa: zauważyłem
<matti_> gjm nie wywołuj gimnazjalistów z lasu :)
<bikstopa> zaraz mnie rozniesie, albo jestem slepy albo nie przystosowany do zycia w spoleczenstwie. widzi ktos te napisy tam do pobrania? :/
<Szatan> bikstopa: ty na grupahatak.pl czy na hatak.pl wchodzisz?
<bikstopa> o.O
<bikstopa> hatak.pl
<bikstopa> a to jakas roznica? :D
<gjm> kurde, cud. polazł
<Szatan> bikstopa: wielka :D
<bikstopa> ja p*&%^&%e
<bikstopa> jaki de&&l takie cos wymyslil?
<bikstopa> zeby na hataku nie dac do tego odsylacza w widocznym miejscu?
<Szatan> bikstopa: piwo dla mnie :P
<matti_> polska policja i prokuratura
<drakhan> Btw. dzisiaj lokale są otwarte?
<bikstopa> Szatan: wpadaj do krk.
<matti_> drakhan: ciśnienie skacze?
<drakhan> Czy katolicy zabronili normalnym ludziom pić na mieście?
<matti_> drakhan: pij w domu
<drakhan> matti_, nie, rozważam opcję na wieczór
<gjm> chyba raczej nie
<matti_> szczerze to pewnie na to samo Ci wyjdzie
<bikstopa> Szatan: nie bedzie piwa. sa tam tylko stare jak swiat napisy L:D
<matti_> bikstopa: ściągnij program do pobierania napisów niech on się męczy
<Szatan> bikstopa: ja mam pobieraczkę do napisów dla linuxa :D
<bikstopa> matti_: nie znajduje napisow do tego czego ja chce :/
<bikstopa> matti_: glupi, naiwny myslalem ze u zrodla (hatak) odrazu bedzie tlumaczenie
<matti_> jak nie ma za pomocą programów to pewnie nie ma jeszcze napisów
<bikstopa> domyslilem sie ;(
<matti_> właściwie to do czego szukasz tych napisów?
<bikstopa> house 8x4
<matti_> kiedy to wyszło wczoraj?
<Ashiren> sa po angielsku
<matti_> daj im nieco czasu
<gjm> albo ucz się angielskiego
<bikstopa> dzis mam czasu
<bikstopa> dzis bym obejrzal :D
<bikstopa> przez najblizszy miesiac nie bd miec ;'x
<Ashiren> w zasadzie to dzisiaj w nocy lecialo
<gjm> w locie mają tłumaczyć?
<bikstopa> nom :D
<matti_> http://piekielni.pl/19157
<bikstopa> normalka
<bikstopa> matti_: jak pracowalem w CC to tez sie tacy trafiali
<bikstopa> co mi mowili ze router brzegowy polpaku padl - i mial racje. i c**j mi z tego, musialem zapytac jak sie swieca kontrolki :D
<matti_> a co myślicie o tych "helołynach'
<bikstopa> ze jak byl bym maly to sam bym chetnie powk*rwial sasiadow :D
<bikstopa> a wszystkich swietych to jakas paranoja
<bikstopa> ludzie caly rok maja w dupie zmarlych, a nagle w 1 dzien sie mobilizuja, zamykaja pol miasta, tworza kilometrowe korki i odwiedzaja groby
<bikstopa> dzis z firmy (4km) przez te objazdy i korki zamiast 10 min wracalem ponad godzine. szybciej byl bym pieszo niz autem....
<matti_> ale pytałem o helołyn a nie tradycyjne polskie święto
<bikstopa> to nt halo³in wypowiedzialem sie 2 linijki wyzej ;d
<matti_> a co do tego to trzeba minąć szczyt zwiedzających
<matti_> fakt
<matti_> :)
<matti_> wiem z pracy się nie da
<bikstopa> matti_: chello! :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: kodowaine :P
<Szatan> *kodowanie
<bikstopa> a gdzie ci krzacze?
<bikstopa> poza halo³in :D
<Szatan> bikstopa: z iso na utf przestaw
<bikstopa> nie chce mi sie / nie umiem / i tak nie uzywam
<gjm> no co ty
<bikstopa> niepotrzebne skreslic ;d
<Szatan> :) OpenBSD 5.0 wyszło :P
<gjm> super
<bikstopa> woow
<bikstopa> taniec podnieconedo diabelka odtanczmy :D
<mieciu> ^^
<mieciu> uciekam ^^
<bikstopa> kidys cie znajde! :D
<gjm> znaaajdę cie
<matti_> a w końcu znajdęeeeęęeł CIęęęęęeeeeełłłłłłłłłł
<gjm> jestem coraz bliżej, wieeem
<matti_> zaraz nas Wizard wykick'a
<gjm> tak
<Wizard> OpenBSD :>
<Wizard> yummy
<Wizard> вкусный!
<pechowiec> o/
<pechowiec> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć pechowiec
<pechowiec> pytanie głównie dla studentów politechnik: zawczasu rozwazam zakup jakiegos sprzetu pod kątem studiów (oczywiscie teraz go nie kupie bo za wcześnie jeszcze... ) I rozwazam 3 opcje: 1) Laptop >_17" 2) Laptop 15"/15.1" + monitor ok 21" cali 3) Netbook + Pc  Proszę o opinie, sugestie, pomysły, docelowo planuje mieszkać w akademiku. Kierunek to pewnie Air/Informatyka/elektronika. Sam do końca jeszcze nie wiem.
<bikstopa> pechowiec: opowiem ci swoja historie
<pechowiec> no i parametry jakie mniej wiecej powinien ów sprzęt mieć. Budżet najlepiej do 3k
<bikstopa> pechowiec: poszedlem na studia, przed sduiami na pk - kurde musze miec laptopa, wszyscy beda notowac na laptopach a ja co? jak ten de^il na kartce?
<bikstopa> 1 wyklad. pytanie do wykladowcy czy mozna notatki na netbooku robic czy nie bedzie mu przeszkadzac. on oczy jak 5 zl i mowi ze ok nie widzi problemu
<bikstopa> wyciagam netbooka a wszyscy na mnie sie gapia jak na kosmite, wyciagaja skoroszyty i dlugopisiki
<pechowiec> bikstopa: wszyscy notowali na kartkach? bo nie nadazali z wzorami matematycznymi/nie znali latexa:>
<pechowiec> :D
<gjm> notwanie na lapcaku to szczyt głupoty
<bikstopa> pechowiec: jestem na automatyce i robotyce, u wiekszosci os w mojej grupie wiedza na temat kompa ogranicza sie do wlaczenia go i wejscia na fb
<gjm> spoko
<pechowiec> bikstopa: który rok?
<bikstopa> 1 i 2gi :D
<bikstopa> z 1 5 warunkow. a tak to na 2gim ;d
<pechowiec> oj
<pechowiec> nice
<pechowiec> bikstopa: ale zadnego programowania/czegos co wymaga jakiegos sprzetu typu autocad?
<bikstopa> pechowiec: jak takie cos jest, to sadzaja cie na PCcie gdzie juz jest all zainstalowane, daja kartke i kaza przeklepywac :D
<bikstopa> tak oto wk***wilem babke od podstaw informatyki
<bikstopa> dala nam kartki i kazala przepisywac proste dzialania matematyczne do matchcada
<bikstopa> ja nie pisze tylko patrze sie na to dziwnie, podchodzi i pyta czy za trudne
<bikstopa> a ja "Prosze pani, programuje od 7 lat. prosze dac mi dokumentacje a sobie cos napisze. a nie przeklepywanie wzorow matematycznych"
<bikstopa> gdyby wzrok by mogl zabijac, dzis palilibyscie mi wirtualne swieczki :D
<pechowiec> :D
<pechowiec> to co kazała ci napisać sume 100 liczb pierwszych czy co?
<sysek> zippy nie ma?
<gjm> ja jak rok temu nauczycielowi od informatyki powiedziałem że używam linuxa to mało orgazmu nie dostał
<bikstopa> nie. kazala mi robic to co grupie i nie pyskowac :D
<gjm> sysek: nie, polazł
<sysek> to good
<bikstopa> a tam kartka z poleceniami typu
<sysek> Wizard: co tam juz openbsd krzyczysz
<bikstopa> wpisz 5+4= i zobacz co sie wyswietli
<gjm> lol
<gjm> sprawdź kilka razy czy ci się wymiki powtarzają
<bikstopa> sec, poszukam moze gdzies mam te zadania jeszcze :D
<pechowiec> gjm: u mnie było lepiej bo mieliśmy spoko typa po automatyce
<pechowiec> i programowanie było w c++, teraz nam zmienili na jakas babke, klasa powiedziała ze nie umieja programowac i robimy pascala :( no ch*** mnie strzeli
<pechowiec> i musze w pasalu jakies hello world pisac -.-
<pechowiec> a miały być sieci :(
<bikstopa> gjm: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne8/P1000604.JPG (uploaduje sie. powiem kiedy)
<GriGi> to nie mozna bylo zrobic w C++? Tam też można proste rzeczy pisać.
<pechowiec> a skończymy na Accesie :F i sieci pewnie nie będzie... Niech mi ktos powie tak szczerze... widział ktoś pascala w używciu w jakiejś firmie?
<bikstopa> k, zuplaodowalo sie link dziala
<GriGi> pechowiec, jaka szkoła?
<pechowiec> GriGi: nie wiem ona dziwna jest... angielskiego nie umie...
<pechowiec> GriGi: LO
<pechowiec> GriGi: pytam sie jej czy moge jej to oddawać w c++... nie... bo skoro umiem c++ to moge sie tez nauczyc pasala
<GriGi> Jakiś profil informatyczny? Współczuję, pascala trochę się uczyłem :P
 * pechowiec facepalm
<pechowiec> **facepalms
<pechowiec> GriGi: tak...
<bikstopa> "e prosze nie definiowac bo przedefinujecie" :D
<pechowiec> Ale oni i tak sie programowac nie naucza bo poprostu nei chca
<drakhan> http://www.sadistic.pl/pics/2_1d334314611a.jpg
<pechowiec> a o tym programowaniu powiem tylko tyle... napisała uses costam co ma wprowadzic mozliwosc czyszczenia ekranu po deklaracji zmiennej i sie nie kompilowało i nikt nie wykminił dlaczego
<pechowiec> dopiero potem wpadłem zeby zmienic kolejnosc
<pechowiec> bikstopa: a jak zdefiniuje e := 5 to nadpisze stałą?
<bikstopa> yup!
<bikstopa> i bedzie koniec swiata :D
<matti_> stałe fizyczne się zmienią
<bikstopa> tak samo, jak w google wpiszesz google to dziecko w afryce umrze
<pechowiec> bikstopa: "Kilka uwag"" ogarnij drugi myślnik
<pechowiec> bikstopa: "Pozadkujemy"
<GriGi> pewnie "uses crt;"
<gjm> bikstopa: chyba to oskryptuje
<pechowiec> w notatniku pisała?
<GriGi> jeszcze pamiętam :D
<pechowiec> GriGi: tak
<GriGi> no to powinno chyba na początku być :P
<bikstopa> pechowiec: lapka power :D
<pechowiec> GriGi: pascal mi nei podszedł :>
<GriGi> tak to jest z nauczycielami którzy nie uczą tego co trzeba, nie mają pojęcia o tym czego uczą
<pechowiec> bikstopa: :D
<pechowiec> GriGi: jej zdaniem w c++ da się pisać tylko obiektowo
<bikstopa> :D
<qrq> jej?
<pechowiec> qrq: tak... to kobieta
<pechowiec> a był taki fajny facet...
<bikstopa> ladne? :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne8/P1010566.JPG
<qrq> Kobiety są przecież tak przewidywalne :D
<pechowiec> bikstopa: miałem grubiej ale założyłem lokate :P
<bikstopa> qrq: nom. jak zamaczasz kija to wyjdzie baran :D
<bikstopa> pechowiec: a ja kupilem auto ;d
<Szatan> bikstopa: a kobieta zabierze Ci i zakupi nowe auto :P
<Szatan> bikstopa: limuzynę?
<bikstopa> prawie. combi :D
<lisu> bikstopa: myśałe, ze tam stówki na zdjęciu, a widzę, ze kazimierzem uzupełniałeś, co by takie wątłe nie było x]
<qrq> Wystarczą nowe kozaki i HTC Desire :D
<Szatan> eh, u mnie będzie zakup subaru impreza z 2k7 :D
<lisu> qrq: desire hd! ;]
<bikstopa> lisu: tak bankomat wydal. 36x100 i 2x 50 :/
<GriGi> Co Desire? Mam Desire i jest w porządku :P
<lisu> GriGi: a miałeś w ręce desire hd?
<GriGi> bikstopa, bogaty jesteś :D
<GriGi> lisu, nie ale chętnie bym potrzymał :D
<GriGi> a planujesz zakup?
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> wywalił mi się instalator
<Szatan> Wizard: coś w stylu "tipja mi nie działa"?
<Wizard> tja :/
<Wizard> poza tym nie wiem jak założyć partycje na tym ppc
<qrq> Wizard Ty nie wiesz? :D
<Szatan> Wizard: ja wiem :D
<lisu> GriGi: no to polecam bardziej od desire, szybszy podobno, ale nie miałem w ręce desire'a. A zakup planuje jak ceny spadną, bo jak narazie to zaporowe są, a i operatorzy nie są bardzo skorzy do wsadzania takiego fona do abonamentu za 49 ;/
<qrq> A myślisz że kobietę interesuje że jest szybszy?
<Szatan> lisu: root + cyanogenmod?
<Szatan> qrq: zależu jaką kobietę :P
<Wizard> Szatan: jak?
<Szatan> *zależy
<lisu> Szatan: a skąd, root tylko na krótką metę ;>
<Szatan> Wizard: livecd + cfdisk
<Wizard> cfdisk nie działa na makach
<GriGi> lisu, no wiem, na pewno lepszy jak sama nazwa wskazuje ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać i dłużej czekać na smartfona :P
<GriGi> i kupiłem Desire
<Szatan> Wizard: gparted? qtparted?
<Wizard> Szatan: czyli - gówno wiesz
<Wizard> mac-fdisk
<gjm> Wizard++
<Szatan> Wizard: dawno miałem :P
<Wizard> tylko właśnie tam trzeba było jakąś specjalną partycję założyć
<Wizard> partycję newworld, czy jakoś tak
<Szatan> lisu: ja aktualnie mam Motorolę Milestone@Android 2.3.7
<lisu> GriGi: no ja mam smartfona od 2 generacji komórek już, ale troche brak mi wifi w mojej 6630, poza tym niezniszczalny fon
<GriGi> a, czyli old schoolowy smartfoniarz z Ciebie ;)
<Szatan> lisu: mi się nie udało zabić HTC Magic :P
<qrq> lisu Ten telefon ma 7 lat :D
<lisu> no ja ciągle próbuje ubić 6630, jak do tej pory ... chyba juz ze 7 lat ... ani rusz, troche obudowa podziubana ale fon jak działał tak działa, chyba juz milion razy upadł na beton, chodnik, podłoge, asfalt, spadał po klatce 2 piętra niżej
<mieciu> jeeee zainstalowałam :D:D
<mieciu> udało się ;D
<gjm> mieciu: gratulacje
<lisu> qrq: no coś takiego, mam go od samego początku, wcześniej miałem 6600 - jajo tak zwane - również nie do zajechania
<Wizard> chłopaki, idźcie na #android
<bikstopa> lisu: mojemu koledze jak wbiegal do tramwaju wypadla z kieszeni n73. jak sie po nia wrocil bo nie zdazyl wysiasc to zostala tylko "wersja slim" jak to nazwali koledzy, tzn klapka od aparatu :D
<lisu> ciągle mam to jajo i 6630 telefony nieco stare, ale kurde niezawodne
<Wizard> panowie!
<mieciu> bosko ^^
<mieciu> teraz ide psa okąpać
<Szatan> Wizard: Tak czarodzieju?
<lisu> Wizard: spoko, masz racje, nie gorączkuj się ;]
<pechowiec> doh i wkońcu nikt mi nie opowiedział nic twórczego na moje pytanie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> pechowiec: a jakie było?
<Wizard> bo skaczę pomiędzy komputerami
<pechowiec> Wizard: takie strasznie długie
<pechowiec> wady i zalety rozwiązań: netbook + pc  lub laptop + monitor lub laptop z duzym ekranem
<Wizard> nie rozumiem :)
<pechowiec> hm... kto mi powie gdzie jeszcze podobna melodia była? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrgU_kIwpDY
<pechowiec> Wizard: czego? :> myśle nad sprzętem na studia
<Wizard> to jakiś mały laptop
<Wizard> będziesz mógł na zajęcia zabrać
<pechowiec> i nie wiem które rozwiazanie jest najlepsze
<qrq> Lisu http://www.mobilmania.cz/Files/Obrazky/art17/Nokia6630foto/Obrazec//02.jpg
<pechowiec> Wizard: mały 15" czy mały 12" :> bo na 12" pewnie nie bedzie az takiego sprzetu zeby odpalic autocada
<Wizard> autocada? to ty na architekturę poszedłeś?
<pechowiec> Wizard: nigdzie nie poszedłem jeszcze
<pechowiec> ale nie bardzo wiem czego będe używał...
<pechowiec> podejrzewam ze wymagania podobne beda
<lisu> qrq: co to?
<qrq> Zdjęcie z 6630
<Wizard> qrq!
<qrq> Skompresowane w shotwell :D
<lisu> qrq: wiem jak wygląda zdjęcie z 6630, bo takowej ciągle używam, shotwell ssie
<lisu> oho wódka przyjechała, narazie ludziska, czas deko poświętować, wszak jutro jeszcze urlop i wstawać nie trzeba wcześnie o/
<GriGi> cya
<mieciu> ahoj
<pechowiec> lisu: miłego świętowania 1 listopada
<bikstopa> :D
<gjm> trzeba to opić
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAqqev6RPNc&feature=player_embedded ! :D
<Szatan> pechowiec: 01.11.11 Coś Ci mówi?
<pechowiec> dzisiaj?
<Szatan> pechowiec: ya
<Szatan> po za że święto katoli
<pechowiec> :F
<pechowiec> Szatan: dzień wolny?
<matti_> cosz jest
<mieciu> teraz jest zwei problemen..
<Szatan> pechowiec: nie, jako dla informatyko-matamatyka :P
<sysek> zief
<gjm> mieciu: co teraz?
<mieciu> przydały by mi się jakieś kolwiek kody na windowsa ;D'
<pechowiec> Szatan: nie
<gjm> mieciu: tzn.?
<Szatan> pechowiec: binary day :D
<pechowiec> Szatan: czemu?
<gjm> lol
<matti_> wpuśćcie ZIppa na pięć minut rozkręci imprezę :)
<pechowiec> wróć... kadzy dzien ktory skłąda się z 0 i 1 to  binary day?
<Szatan> pechowiec: ya
<pechowiec> hm
<Szatan> akurat dzień, miesiąc, rok się zgadza
<pechowiec> nastepny za 9 dni
<pechowiec> 10.11.11
<matti_> to dopiero za jakieś 8k lat będzię właściwy binary day
<pechowiec> potem 11.11.11 i dupa nie bedzie przez 10 lat
<matti_> mieciu: jakie kody na windowsa?
<matti_> cd-keye?
<drakhan> Na wkurw-reduction spelle.
<Wizard> ?
<mieciu> LYPA
<mieciu> nooo ;p
<mieciu> normalnie nie mam siły :( zachciało im sie accesa a mnie ubuntu...
<Wizard> mieciu: ?
<Szatan> Wizard: proponuję ostrzegawczy dla drakhan'a :P
<mieciu> ...
<mieciu> co ja ?
<drakhan> I tym sposobem mój sophisticated joke spotkał ię ze niezrozumieniem.
<drakhan> się*
<Szatan> drakhan: ja rozumiem :D
<matti_> wow?
<matti_> czy raczej WOW?
<gjm> Szatan: to o co ci chodzi?
<gjm> zacząłeś w dupę włazić
<mieciu> :@:@:@ idę sie odstresować ....
<Szatan> gjm: nie, po prostu się odstresowuję po 10 godzinnym wyznawaniu Javy:P
<mieciu> jak tu się nick zmienia ??
<Szatan> mieciu: /nick jakiś_nick
<martamarta> no :)
<martamarta> teraz nie będzie niejasności ;p
<GriGi> ale jakich?
<GriGi> że jesteś martą?
<GriGi> no "mieciu" raczej na to nie wskazywał ;)
<martamarta> ta
<martamarta> :P
<martamarta> przyzwyczaiłam sie do mietka :D
<gjm> ciekawe czemu ;>
<martamarta> przezwisko od podstawowki
<matti_> martamarta: zamiatasz ulice?
<GriGi> do marty nie pasuje, prędzej martianin
<GriGi> znaczy się marsjanin chyba po angielsku to jest :P
<GriGi> rozumiem maria -> marian
<matti_> marta->marcin?
<matti_> właściwie to chyba tak marta->martin->marcin
<Wizard> o_O
<martamarta> nie ;p marta marta ;D
<Wizard> znów dziewczyna przyszła i się podniecacie?
<GriGi> Wizard, to jest IRC a nie facebook
<matti_> albo fotka :)
<martamarta> a podobno marcinem miałam być..
<martamarta> ale nie ważne ;p
<pechowiec> :O
<pechowiec> :>
<gjm> martamarta: pokaż fotkę
<matti_> martamarta: skąd w ogóle wziełaś się na ircu?
<GriGi> Brakuje mi w Ubuntu jakiś dźwięków, chociażby otwierania folderu, takiego "klik" jak w XP.
<Wizard> GriGi: da się poustawiać to w kde
<GriGi> Wizard, niee, ja jestem z tych co Unity lubią ;)
<Wizard> no to nie wiem
<Wizard> ja lubię ciszę, albo dobrą muzykę :)
<GriGi> Unity chyba nie ma wcale jakiś dźwięków, może w przyszłości coś z tym zrobią.
<GriGi> no ta, ale feature taki by się przydał ;)
<martamarta> hehehe :D:D
<martamarta> kuurde to ja może lepiej wyjde i już nie przyjde ?
<gjm> czemu?
<DaZ> dzwieki to zło
<Wizard> martamarta: a niby czemu?
<pechowiec> martamarta: niezbyt czesto trafia w te odmęty internetu kobieta stąd poruszenie
<pechowiec> :P
<pechowiec> pechowiec: wyposzczeni i wtyle :P
<Psotnick> iPhone 4S ze stanów będzie normalnie działał w PL, prawda?
<martamarta> zawsze tu macie takie wielkie woooooow jak jakaś babka wejdzie ?
<gjm> Psotnick: nie, będzie krzaczył w trakcie rozmowy ;d
<gjm> martamarta: no ;)
<Psotnick> gjm: trollu spedalony :(
<gjm> tylko nie trollu! ;D
<Psotnick> trolliku ;*
<gjm> no ;*
<martamarta> ja jestem przyzwyczajona do chłopskiego towarzystwa w końcu 30 sztuk chłopa w klasie , ale taka fascynacja na babe ??:D:D
<Ozil> mamy 2 babeczki i ty jesteś 3
<Wizard> martamarta: zapewne bierze się to stąd, że wśród linuksowych pryszczoli większość ma dość wysoki wiek inicjacji seksualnej
<martamarta> loko
<Wizard> a że tu gimnazjum powiewa, to masz odpowiedź ;)
<DaZ> i tak to facet :f
<pechowiec> Wizard: mało kto schodzi ponizej 30 :P
<pechowiec> sceptyzm Daz'a <3
<Wizard> lol
<matti_> tylko Zippo średnią zaniża w sposób znaczny
<Ozil> hola hola ja mam tylko 24
<martamarta> to po ile wy macie lat że tak zapytam ??
<pechowiec> Wizard: całowanie liczy sie jako inicjacja seksualna? :P
<DaZ> ja mam dwanascie
<DaZ> !!1
<pechowiec> martamarta: 18 z hakiem
<matti_> strzelaj pewnie w kogoś trafisz
<Wizard> ja nie chodziłem do gimnazjum
<pechowiec> DaZ: !!!!1111oneoneoneone lim x->0 sinx/x
<matti_> Wizard: piątka ja też nie :)
<DaZ> [;
<Ozil> jestem jeszcze młody piękny i podrywałem od 16 roku nawet te starsze i komputer mi w tym nie przeszkadzał po prostu trzeba umieć go wykorzystać
<gjm> Ozil: :>>>
<matti_> Ozil: wpisać w google porno np. :)
<gjm> matti_: :D
<pechowiec> Ozil: poprostu chciały az je poprawisz w photoshopie nie czarujmy sie
<Wizard> eh
<Ozil> matti_:  chyba ty tak robisz i muwisz że masz dziewczyne hehe
<Wizard> Ozil: Ó
<matti_> wyjdzie że jesteśmy straszniejsi niż naprawdę(tak wiem o znakach przestankowych)
<matti_> Ozil widać że masz gimnazjum za sobą
<Ozil> matti_: i jeszcze jedno nie naskakuj na mnie bo pewnie masz pryszcze i m nigdy cipki nie widziałeś na realu a ode mnie to z daleka bo ja cie nie pociskam ale jak chcesz to mogę zacząć
<gjm> Ozil: ogarnij się
<DaZ> niezła faza na tym kanale ostatnio
<matti_> widziałem na red tube
<gjm> ano
<DaZ> dziwne, ze teraz, a nie w wakacje, czy cos [;
<Ozil> matti_: tak mam gimnazjum liceum technikum i własną firmę kasę i dobrą przyszłość przed sobą
<DaZ> ferie jakies maja?
<matti_> cieszę się twoim szczęściem
<gjm> Ozil: o jednorożcu zapomniałeś
<Wizard> Ozil: siad
<Wizard> dzisiaj jest jakiś zlot trolli normalnie :D
<martamarta> ojoj
<Ozil> gjm: jednorożca nie mam
<gjm> no co ty
<martamarta> :D:D
<martamarta> no to co mnie chłopaki dziś ciekawego nauczycie ?? o ubuntu :D:D
<Ozil> ani konia psa kota i innych zbednych zwierząd
<DaZ> martamarta: że to linuks
<DaZ> zwierzond
<DaZ> :f
<martamarta> super, ide notować
<matti_> ubuntu to oryginalny linuks a wszystko co oryginalne jest lepsze
<DaZ> taki debian na przykład to smutna kopia ubuntu
<matti_> ciuchy buty i ty tofik
<Wizard> DaZ: !
<Wizard> nie no
<martamarta> a tak poza tematem to który to tam taki desperat i zdjęcie chciał ?? :D:D
<Ozil> Wizard: i ty mnie nie uciszaj jak to nie ja zacząłem
<DaZ> Wizard: ciom?
<matti_> ma żadsze aktualizacje
<gjm> martamarta: ja chyba
<Wizard> RZ!
<DaZ> ż.
<martamarta> no fakt
<matti_> wiedziałem że mnie autokorekta oszukuje
<DaZ> nuż w bżuhu
<gjm> nurz!
<martamarta> a to niegrzeczna autokorekta ;D
<DaZ> dobry futuryzm nie jest zły
<Ozil> a najbardziej czego tu nie lubię to pryszczatych gówniarzy którzy myślą ze pozjadali wszystkie rozumy
<matti_> a był koleś, który chciał zasady pisowni uprościć
<gjm> a najbardziej zamknij dupę
<DaZ> ta autoagresja
<DaZ> nie wiem jak ty mozesz z tym zyc :f
<matti_> DaZ: :)
<martamarta> gjm wstydze sie :D
<DaZ> matti_: nawet paru było.
<DaZ> niektórzy niestety nawet cos zrobili
<gjm> martamarta: oj tam, oj tam :)
<gjm> martamarta: na kłery możesz
<martamarta> <zalamka>
<martamarta> gjm no serio^^
<matti_> jery znikły od średniowiecza :)
<DaZ> <cfaniak><dresik>
<DaZ> [;
<gjm> DaZ: chcica na trolling?
<Ozil> martamarta: mogę na priv ?
<Wizard> DaZ ma tak zawsze
<gjm> Ozil: idź się przejdź
<matti_> wiesz co to chyba nie gg DaZ
<Wizard> i za to go lubimy
<matti_> ;)
<DaZ> ja po prostu komentuje sytuacje
<Wizard> a jak celnie!
<gjm> matti_: no co ty
<DaZ> ną, nawet sobie założyłem ostatnio
<martamarta> reszta mnie zobaczy i co ja zrobię ?
<martamarta> Ozil a dlaczego nie ?? ^^
<matti_> gjm: ja Ci mówię serio
<Ozil> gjm: sam odejdź od tego kompa bo nie wiesz jak świat rzeczywisty wygląda
<DaZ> chciałem sprawdzic przypomnienia w czyms, a były tylko na słit gygy, to mam :f
<gjm> Ozil: tak
<matti_> osobiście najbardziej lubię ]:->
<gjm> DaZ: daj numer, pokowersujemy sobie
<gjm> a nie
<gjm> nie będę zakładał
<DaZ> ja sie tego wstydze i nie podaje [;
<matti_> nikomu nie powiemy :)
<gjm> się nie dziwię
<matti_> i nie będziemy się z Ciebie śmiać serio
<matti_> prznajmniej przy tobie
<martamarta> MOI DRODZY! PO CO KŁÓTNIE? PO CO WASZE SWARY GŁUPIE? WNET I TAK BĘDZIECIE W DOOPIE :D
<DaZ> no i juz mam sentencje na pionowy opis
<matti_> a na graficzny?
<DaZ> nie stac mnie, i mam tylko z majkelem dzeksonem
<matti_> DaZ: dobrze to przemyśl to poważna sprawa
<gjm> ale mam lagi, jak mi w tmuxie ładnie onkami zamieszało
<matti_> ale tym czarnym czy białym
<DaZ> generalnie to musze zgłosic ludkom co zrobili gadusiowy backend w kde, ze płcie maja na odwrot z tym jak reszta klientow to interpretuje
<matti_> DaZ: strzelam że powiesz żółtym
<DaZ> bo potem jakies retardy do mnie pisza :f
<matti_> DaZ: kłamiesz jeszcze do Ciebie nie pisałem
<DaZ> on zawsze był biały, biały w srodku
<matti_> dzieci coś o tym wiedzą
<DaZ> brednie [;
<matti_> pomówienia
<matti_> i złe ludzkie języki
<martamarta> ^^
<matti_> martamarta: a jakie lekcje linuksa masz już za sobą
<matti_> np sudo rm?/
<martamarta> matti już nie pamiętam bo to było aż rok temu :D
<matti_> to uważaj na to rm
<martamarta> ...
<martamarta> a co, zastosowałeś kiedys?? ^^ :D
<martamarta> podziel sie doświadczeniami
<matti_> martamarta: skąd w ogóle wziełaś się na ircu?
<martamarta> a ty?
<matti_> ło matko
<julek> czesc
<matti_> sześć
<matti_> DaZ: śpisz?
<Wizard> julek: \o/
<matti_> martamarta: nie zastosowałem ale chodzi o to byś ty tego nie wpisała
<DaZ> no i podryw poszedł w piach
<DaZ> :f
<gjm> www.xreggae92x.photoblog.pl
<Ozil> bo leszcze jesteście ja już skype mam
<gjm> to podobno ona
<matti_> DaZ: wydało się
<matti_> może to podobno nawet ja:)
<gjm> matti_: nie wiem, strona mi się nie załaduje
<DaZ> gustowna bramka :f
<matti_> gjm: ty zartownisiu
<gjm> matti_: nie, autentycznie
<DaZ> czy inne kraty
<matti_> Bo to suka była?
<Wizard> eh, kocham rekonq
<Wizard> spróbuj ponownie or search with google
<DaZ> czem
<matti_> właśnie
<DaZ> e tam, tłumaczenia sa drogie
<mieciu> necior szwanken szwanken
<matti_> nic się nie dzieje nananana
 * Wizard walczy z minidlna
<gjm> tro lo lo lo
<mieciu> przydało by się spać...
<matti_> spanie jest dla mięczaków
<matti_> dlatego poświęcam się mu w każdej chwili
<gjm> tak
<gjm> ile ja dzisiaj spałem? wróciłem o 6, obudzili mnie o 12, spoko
<gjm> sysek: ping
<mieciu> ^^
<mieciu> jak kto woli
<mieciu> ja wstaje po 5
<mieciu> więc dobranoc chopaki :):)
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> powiem wam panowie że niezły z niej paszczur
<matti_> wpuścicie Zippo
<DaZ> tak nudno? :f
<GriGi> gjm, a co, znasz ją?
<GriGi> matti_, ktoś go wyrzucił?
<gjm> GriGi: nie, linki do zdj. mi dała
<GriGi> ostatnio jak wychodził to chyba się żegnał i dobrowolnie wyszedł, heh.
<gjm> nie, nie żegnał się ale sam wyszedł
<GriGi> obcym ludziom zdjęcia pokazywać na internetach -,-
<GriGi> co się dzieje z tą dzisiejszą młodzieżą.
<gjm> takie paskudne w dodatku
<Szatan> bikstopa: ping
<matti_> gjm: wyglądu nikt sobie nie wybiera
 * Wizard nie wybierał
<Wizard> ale źle nie jest
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, nie widziałem zdjęć
<Wizard> w sensie jej
<gjm> matti_: oj tam
<GriGi> czas się zmywać, na razie.
<matti_> właśnie tak się zastanawiam czy widziałeś się kiedyś w lustrze(bez tego w sensie)
<matti_> ogólnie cokolwiek w necie pokazywać
<matti_> są jeszcze jakieś co bardziej ludne kanały?
<Wizard> #gentoo-pl całkiem ludny był
<Wizard> kiedyś
<Wizard> ale teraz oni wszyscy mają maki
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak ;)
<firemark> Wizard: spierdalaj
<firemark> Wizard: gentoo nie jest spedalone ;f
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> długo miejsca nie zagrzał
<matti_> kolejny gimnazjalista?
<matti_> sądzę że na gentoo mogę się nie odnaleźć
<Wizard> byś miał problem
<Wizard> zawsze masz anglojęzyczne kanały :)
<matti_> a na debianie tylko ciut większy ruch niż na kadu
<gjm> matti_: /j #7,0
<matti_> ach ty i twoje poczucie humoru
<matti_> do trzech razy sztuka
<sysek> zief
<gjm> sysek: pingałem cie
<sysek> o tak ?
<gjm> o tak
<sysek> wybacz, dziewczyna byla u mnie :)
<gjm> sysek: musimy się kiedyś na piwo ustawić :)
<sysek> no. kiedys na pewno :D
<gjm> chodzisz do jakichś klubów czy coś?
<sysek> lol nie
<sysek> ;P
<gjm> no ta, linuksiarz ;D
<nn52> o/
<nn52> co  tan?
<nn52> tam?
<gjm> wczoraj kurdę byłem to zgubiłem klapkę od telefonu :<
<matti_> odpadła Ci jak upadłeś na podłogę ;)
<gjm> nie przypominam sobie
<gjm> ale w sumie to nie dziwne
<Wizard> nn52: nic tu
<sysek> gjm: nie, po prostu nie lubie klubow. raczej wole puby ;)
<gjm> no ja też tak uważałem, dopóki nie zacząłem do nich chodzić
<gjm> sysek: btw. wiesz że na Marymoncie możesz spotkać jeże? ;D
<Wizard> co to Marymont?
<sysek> gjm: lol, mowilem, ze to zadupie
<gjm> Wizard: miejsce w Warszawie, przystanek metra między innymi
<gjm> sysek: wczoraj mało bym nie wdepnął
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> dobra, idę spać
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> ić
<gjm> cześć
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<matti_> op idzie spać :)
<gjm> trollowania nie będzie
<matti_> Zippo ma bana
<sysek> ma bana ?
<sysek> hahah
<termi> tak od kogo :)
<matti_> Wisard go zbanował
<sysek> w koncu
<matti_> co tu tak dużo gimnazjalistów ostatnio
<matti_> bez obrazy dla tych normalnych
<gjm> zlot mają, nie słyszałeś?
<matti_> serio?
<matti_> jesteś organizatorem?
<gjm> no
<matti_> ale nie masz idenyfikatora więc nie wierzę
<gjm> jestem Głównym Gimbusem Rzeczpospolitej
<gjm> wszyscy to wiedzą
<julek> Wizard: zbanowales zippe?
<gjm> poszedł spać
<julek> ech...
<gjm> a co?
<julek> no nic...
<matti_> julek: chcesz pracować z Zippo od podstaw?
<matti_> a może u podstaw?
<gjm> ;>
<termi> nie widzialem zadnego info o zbanowaniu zippo
<julek> matti_: ja codziennie mam stycznosc z zippo
<julek> teraz nawet lezy obok mnie
<matti_> rzuć nałóg
<gjm> nikt go nie banował
<julek> :)
<matti_> a może ktoś powinien
<matti_> nie ma go na kanale :)
<gjm> lol
<gjm> bo wyszedł
<gjm> sam
<termi> 18:25 <@Wizard> no przecież Zippa ma banana
<gjm> termi: nie słuchaj go, nie wiedział co pisze
<gjm> termi: z resztą przejrzyj /ban
<termi> czyli dupa
<termi> :)
<matti_> mówiłem o nałogu
<termi> jakim?
<matti_> julka
<matti_> palenie
<matti_> picia nie piętnuję
<julek> ech...
<termi> jego zycie jego sprawa, trzeba wiedziec na co sie umiera
<matti_> zazwyczaj jest to głupota
<termi> wkoncu bvb wygralo w LM
<matti_> je tam
<attrea> moze ktos polecic jakies thiller?/
<nn52> attrea, niestety, tylko horrot :>
<nn52> horror :>
<attrea> opłaca sie kupowac na poczatku wakacji
<matti_> hmm?
<attrea> zapłaciłam za dysk o 100 taniej
<matti_> a
<julek> niech przyjdzie zippa i opowie jakas przerazajaca historie
<qermit> a on nie ma bana?
<julek> on ma ciekawe historie, nie wiem dlaczego go banuja...
<attrea> :d
<nn52> julek, a nie wiem
<nn52> ja przeżywam horror :(
<julek> mowil, ze kiedys sie wkurzyl na windowsa i przywalil kolezance:)
<julek> nn52: horror?
<nn52> julek, ta... roboty ni mam...., firma w której robiłam ogłosiła upadłość.....i *** bombki strzelił -.-
<Sorex> Witam. Zna się ktoś na timingach ?
<attrea> nn Ty tez women??
<qermit> to mamy teraz więcej kobiet?
<julek> :)
<nn52> attrea, yes =| .Masakra... co się dzieje w tym świecie :(
<qermit> nn52, attrea: pokażcie klate
<qermit> (o inne rzeczy będę pytał na priv)
<gjm> dobrze mówi, polać mu
<matti_> qermit: chyba masz konto na wykopie :)
<qermit> chyba nie mam
<qermit> co to jest wykop
<gjm> /kick
<Sorex> zna się ktoś na kręceniu timingów ?
<matti_> polski digg
<nn52> qermit, nie mam nastroju.....ja mam długi -.- , a wyskoczyli z textem upadłości :(.I kasi nie będzie...
<gjm> Sorex: nie
<qermit> Sorex: stara zasada xibita - dodaj węcej złota
<qermit> Sorex: podkręcanie jest już niemodne
<julek> bylo modne w czasach pentium III
<matti_> Sorex: jest passe
<julek> jak sie odblokowywalo olowkiem:)
<qermit> a potem przychodziła koleżanka z gumką
<julek> :)
<Sorex> dobra ale cpu już dalej nie chce się kręcić jest na 236/236 DDR/FSB ...GPU kręcę + 10% .Zostały mi tylko timingi
<qermit> widzieliście filmik z lądowania?
<Sorex> napięć nie chce zmieniać
<attrea> moge zapodac linka czy bana dostane??
<gjm> Sorex: cool story
<gjm> attrea: a za co?
<julek> attrea: zdjecie klaty?
<attrea> http://www.ceneo.pl/6713462_produkt_dodaj_opinie - dobry?
<Cyr4x> Idzie jakoś ustawić nautilus-actions w nowym nautilusie z gnome 3?
<attrea> julek: a po co ci ?
<Cyr4x> Stary konfigurator nautilus-actions sie nie uruchamia
<gjm> attrea: dobra klata nie jest zła
<attrea> julek:  w google tyle ich masz, redtube i inne
<gjm> chyba że jesteś facetem
<julek> attrea: wlasciwie to nie potrzebuje
<julek> attrea: jestem staromodny, wole na zywo:)
<attrea> no to onetchat
<julek> heh...
<Sorex> pytanie czy można skracać timingi przy wysokich FSB. Niemarkowe PC3200 powinny wytrzymać max 225 FSB. U mnie GOODRAM PC3200 chodzi na 236 . Teraz pytanie czy można zmieniać timingi przy takiej częstotliwości ?
<qermit> attrea: jeżeli nie ma w środku serii green to jest dobry
<Cyr4x> Co oznacza "Pułapka debuggera/breakpoint"?
<gjm> Sorex: ile k*rwa mam powtarzać? to nie jest kanał nt. OC
<gjm> Cyr4x: tzn.?
<Cyr4x> no taki komunikat dostaje jak uruchamiam aplikacje
<qermit> Cyr4x: to znaczy miejsce w którym kod zostanie zatrzymany
<gjm> no
<attrea> qermit: ma green
<qermit> gjm: niech sobie pogada
<Cyr4x> bez żadnych innych informacji
<gjm> debugujesz go, czy co?
<qermit> gjm: albo nie, wczoraj dostał bana za przeklinanie
<qermit> attrea: to nie kupuj, chyba że chcesz go raz na ruski miesiac używać
<gjm> qermit: ty masz @ u czanserwa?
<Cyr4x> nie, odpalam z terminala
<Cyr4x> i tylko taki komunikat wyskakuje
<qermit> gjm: to ChanServ ma @ u mnie
<gjm> a
<julek> :)
<qermit> Cyr4x: wklej na wklej
<qermit> całość
<qermit> gjm: niech sie cieszy że go jeszcze nie wykopałem
<Cyr4x> no to jest całość
<Cyr4x> wklepuje nautilus-actions-config-tool i dostaję Pułapka debuggera/breakpoint
<gjm> nie mam pojęcia
<qermit> Cyr4x: LC_ALL=C nautilus-actions-config-tool
<qermit> po polsku to można sobie wiesz co znaleźć
<qermit> komunikaty są badziewnie tłumaczone
<termi> czesc qermit
<qermit> attrea: a jak dam ci +v to pokażesz fotke?
<qermit> termi: wysokie 5 o/
<Cyr4x> to samo wyrzuca
<Cyr4x> :/
<termi> nn52: jestes na mnie zła?
<gjm> czyli masz pirackiego linuksa
<gjm> :<
<attrea> qermit: daj na luz
<termi> gjm: i  jego ciete riposty ;)
<qermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-actions/+bug/822282
<qermit> Cyr4x: to?
<termi> bedzie probleem
<qermit> attrea: nie chcesz to nie, dam termiemu, on mi napewno pokaże
<nn52> termi, za co ?
<gjm> tak
<termi> nn52: czyli nie jestes to dobrze
<termi> pytam bo kiedys ktos tam cos tam pytal mnie o co z toba poszlo
<termi> ja nic nie pamietam ty tez nie wiec jest ok :)
<qermit> termi: dawaj fotke klaty
<termi> moment
 * gjm nie ma klaty
<attrea> qermit: a czemu seria green jest  ciulowa?
<nn52> hyy
<termi> http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi16891/f73b73e7001ff57348026ae7/moja_klata&imgrefurl=http://w804.wrzuta.pl/obraz/0tT3lg0bRjH/moja_klata&h=500&w=417&sz=26&tbnid=CuuyHZi5D2kuJM:&tbnh=115&tbnw=96&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dklata%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=klata&docid=NlY1ca29BXeq7M&hl=pl&sa=X&ei=13GwTvLYOMjDtAa438VO&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAQ&dur=334
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6f9sofu> (at www.google.pl)
<nn52> termi, mi ty?
<nn52> to ty?
<termi> nn52: no co ty :)
<qermit> attrea: bo jak można nazwać serię dysków które ludzie mieli by kupić, a które się psują szybko?
<Cyr4x> tak, dokładnie to
<attrea> nie gadaj ja na nim mam całe archiwum :/
<qermit> termi: prawie się nabrałem, bardzo podobni z twarzy jesteście
<Cyr4x> kompiluje najnowsze źródła jak podają zobaczymy czy zadziała
<termi> hehe
<gjm> ;)
<qermit> Cyr4x: jaką ty masz wersję? developerską?
<termi> qermit: musimy wypic piwo bo widze zapominas zjak wygladam powoli :)
<qermit> no musimy
<gjm> qermit: też chcę wojsa :<
<gjm> to takie cool
<qermit> bo ja wiem?
<Cyr4x> nie, tą co jest domyślnie w 11.10
<attrea> qermit: to jaki wybrac z WD?
<qermit> attrea: ja biorę te czarne jak już
<termi> Sonic11: ty miales wczoraj bana
<gjm> nie czarne tylko afroamerykańskie
<termi> pamietam cie
<qermit> ale to jest tylko moje subiektywne odczucie
<Sonic11> zna się ktos na tych timingach ?
<qermit> termi: miał, za brzydkie słowa
<gjm> dawg
<nn52> termi, to kto to jest?
<termi> nn52: nie wiem 3 z googla :)
<gjm> nn52: skoro szukał tego w google to pewnie nie wie
<qermit> Sonic11: nie lubie cie
<gjm> jako i ja
<gjm> /mode +v gjm
<Sonic11> co jest qermit ?
<qermit> gjm: uważaj, v jest obok b
<jacekowski> to mi mozesz o dac
<gjm> qermit: nie strasz :>
<jacekowski> nie jest blisko zadnych brzydkich literek
<qermit> kto widział filmiki z lądowania 767 na okęciu dziś?
<termi> jacekowski: a pedał?
<termi> qermit: ja widzialem ten co na necie jest
<termi> a co?
<gjm> nie mam co robić tylko udane lądowania oglądać ;f
<qermit> termi: zadziwiająco gładko wylądował
<termi> ano zaje..wyladowal
<attrea> kuffa i co ja mam teraz zrobic?? wiem wcisne staremu dysk a kupie sobie nowy a on zapłaci :d
<gjm> tak
<termi> attrea: tak z ciekawosci o co chodzi z tym dyskiem?
<termi> qermit: wyladowal jak szybowcem :)
<attrea> termi:  sie cieszyłam ze zaoszczedziłam
<attrea> a nigdzie indziej nie mam zapisanych danych bo mi sie nie mieszcza
<attrea> a tu okazuje sie ze shit kupiłam
<qermit> attrea: nie no, nie ma co płakać. Mój brat ma Green od 2 lat i nadal mu działa
<termi> attrea: dziala ci
<termi> >?
<attrea> termi: działa ma dopiero 4 miechy
<termi> no to nie plakusiaj ciesz sie ze dziala :)
<attrea> kierowałam sie gazetowym rankingiem
<termi> gazetowym jakiej gazety?
<termi> czipa?
<attrea> nie pamietam
<attrea> :D jak? czipa??
<termi> chip
<attrea> no wiem
<gjm> Komputer Świat a nie, nie znacie się
<attrea> bez z
<termi> komputres swiat jeszcze istnieje?
<attrea> chyba tak
<termi> a  bravo click itd itp?
<termi> ;)
<gjm> i pomyśleć że ja to kiedyś czytywałem
<termi> hehe
<attrea> a niezbednik to Komputerswiat??
<gjm> tak
<attrea> to ja to kupowałam
<termi> błąd :)
<gjm> był kiedyś NEXT, na początku fajny, a później zeszli na psy :<
<termi> jak wszytko inne
<termi> chip kiedys tez cool
<termi> a dzisiaj wszyscy sie smieja z ich testow
<termi> itd
<gjm> PCWK za drogie jak dla mnie pyło
<termi> najlepszy to byl top secret
<termi> :)
<gjm> nie moje czasy
<gjm> chociaż c64 miałem
<qermit> termi: jak myślisz, kto zapłaci za tego 767?
<attrea> ja jeszcze mam płyte z 2001 roku z pc world komputer
<attrea> no i 2001 wygrałam 1000impulsów z tepsy
<attrea> to było cos
<attrea> cały m-c za free
<termi> w sensie za naprawe? z tego vo widzialem nie nadaje sie juz do naprawy tzn czytalem
<termi> a byla to 14 letnia maszyna wiec nie wiem jak to jest napewno jakies ubezp
<termi> a zaplaca za nieg hmm podatnicy :)
<gjm> 14 lat? to prawi nowa ;>
<gjm> jak na polskie warunki
<attrea> 767 to ten co wtc jepsnoł??
<termi> attrea: chyba tak
<gjm> tak
<Cyr4x> Marcinw345
<gjm> e?
<termi> http://www.fotopolis.pl/index.php?n=13756&hahnel-mk100-zewnetrzny-mikrofon
<Cyr4x> no chociaz po kompilacji dziala
<termi> ciekawe jakby sie do kompa sprawdzil
<attrea> 231 uratowanych a przez 4 dni 50zabitych na polskich drogach
<qermit> gdzoe 231
<attrea> boening
<termi> 220 + 11 zalogi
<jacekowski> 50?
<attrea> tak przez ostatnie 4 dni
<jacekowski> hmm, ciekawe o czym to swiadczy
<qermit> nie pomyśleliście o ludziach którzy mieszkają na "trasie" lądowania samolotów
<jacekowski> bo w UK gdzie ludzi i aut jest znacznie wiecej
<qermit> codziennie "ocalawają" tysiące polaków
<jacekowski> jest okolo 2000ludzi rocznie zabitych
<termi> jacekowski: ale tam jezdza lewa strona jest inaczej ;)
<jacekowski> co daje kolo 5.5 ludzia dziennie
<attrea>  W 2010 w wypadkach zmarło 3 902, czyli mniej o 670 osób.
<jacekowski> czyli przez 4 dni jakies 27 ludzi
<attrea> http://www.gs24.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110127/WYPADKI/12552644
<jacekowski> attrea: a UK kraj o polowe wiekszy jest polowa tego
<termi> attrea: jestes ze szczecina?
<attrea> niet
<qermit> jacekowski: to jest wina ludzi z zachodu, bo sprzedają szroty polakom
<attrea> ale kocham szczecin
<termi> dlaczego
<attrea> termi: bo bardzo mi sie podoba układ architektoniczny tak samo jak wrocław
<termi> to ty poznania nie widzialas
<attrea> nawet w czerwcu byłam
<termi> ;)
<jacekowski> ale to hmmm
<termi> i mnie nie odwiedzilas
<qermit> mnie też nie
<attrea> termi: a podałes adres a tak zapłaciłam słono za nocleg
<attrea> :d
<qermit> żonie bym powiedział żeby poszła na zakupy :E
<termi> :)
<termi> gdzie spalas?
<termi> qermit: kiedy bedziesz w poz?
<attrea> blisko UAM
<attrea> w centrum
<qermit> termi: w sobotę rano
<attrea> jakis ciulowy jak za 100 hotelik w centrum czy jakos tak
<termi> hostel na niepodleglosci domstudencki hanka?
<attrea> nie ds
<attrea> blisko towarowej
<termi> qermit: to ja bede w drodze ze slaska
<termi> attrea: mariot sheraton?
<attrea> tak?? za 100zł?? nie wiem gdzie chyba 100% promocja
<jacekowski> qermit: ale wiesz co
<attrea> blisko niego
<jacekowski> qermit: znalazlem statystyki wypadkow
<termi> to ja nie wiem gdzies ty spala
<Cyr4x> kurcze chrome uważa, że jest domyślną przeglądarką a w ustawieniach systemu jest do wyboru tylko firefox i klikane tu linki chce otwierac w firefox
<jacekowski> qermit: i w UK jest tez mniej wypadkow
<jacekowski> qermit: poza tym, jak jebniesz w cos przy autostradowej predkosci to nawet nowe auto ci nie pomoze
<attrea> termi: hotelik w centrum na niepodległosci
<attrea> jacekowski: jak samochody z plastyku
<attrea> plastiku*
<jacekowski> attrea: a co to ma za znaczenie
<jacekowski> attrea: liczy sie przyspieszenie
<termi> attrea: nie moge sobie przypomniec teraz coto za hotelik
<qermit> termi: hotelikiem sie zajmujesz, lepiej od niej fotke wyciągnij
<termi> qermit: :)
<jacekowski> attrea: jak auto byloby pancerne to zamiast sie gniesc i dawac ci jakas szanse mialbys gwarantowane ze cie pas przetnie na pol albo zmiazdzy ci wszystko co masz w srodku
<attrea> qermit: ja babcia jestem
<qermit> szkoda
<termi> attrea: jaki rocznik"
<qermit> ale moze nadal aktrakcyjna
<termi> ?
<attrea> qermit:  54
<attrea> tylko nie pytaj ile lat bo bede musiała liczyc
<attrea> :D
<qermit> hmm
<attrea> juz policzyłam :D 57 mam lat :D
<attrea> troche trwało
<attrea> liczenie
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> ile ty masz palcow ze tak duzo mozesz policzyc
<qermit> prawie jak Szkodnik
<termi> attrea: czemu ci nie wierze?
<qermit> gdzie sie szkodnik podziała?
<attrea> termi: nie wiem :D
<attrea> termi: jak gadałam o impulsach w 2001 to domysl sie ze młoda nie jestem, moze nie 54 ale blisko 80  rocznika
<termi> no to juz roznica 54 a 80:P
<jacekowski> attrea: ale co impulsy maja do piernika
<termi> 78?
<termi> 83?
<Sonic11> zna się ktoś na timingach ?
<jacekowski> qermit: wez zabanuj
<attrea> impulsy maja to do siebie ze musiałam byc włascicielka telefonu a dziecia nie zakładaja no chyba ze cos sie zmieniło
<jacekowski> qermit: bo znowu tu przylazl
<qermit> Sonic11: mozesz przestaś?
<jacekowski> Sonic11: poczytaj w internecie
<qermit> przestać?
<jacekowski> Sonic11: nikt cie za roczke nie poprowadzi
<Sonic11> nie pruj żaby ;-)
<termi> jacekowski: dzisiaj nie masz cierpliwosci :)
<qermit> jacekowski: daj mu /ignore
<jacekowski> nie bo zmienia nicka
<qermit> to daj drugiego
<termi> a co do tel to dzisiaj na komunie daja dzieciaka tel
<termi> ba w zerowce maja niektorzy tel]
<jacekowski> i mi dysku na ignoreliste braknie
<attrea> tak ale nie stacjonarnyy
<jacekowski> termi: no i
<jacekowski> termi: taka nowoczesna smycz
 * qermit nie zna 60 letniej kobiety która by kupowała Czipa
<termi> :)
<jacekowski> qermit: suich kupuje czipa?
<qermit> wprost
<jacekowski> czy za stara?
<termi> jacekowski: co no i?
<jacekowski> termi: no kupuja dziecku smycz na komunie
<jacekowski> ja na komunie dostalem rower
<termi> no i?
<jacekowski> zupelne przeciwienstwo
<termi> ja tez
<jacekowski> a teraz zamiast roweru i wolnosci to dostaja smycz
<termi> fakt
<attrea> dobra mykam
<termi> kaj zas?
<attrea> what?
<termi> gdzie mykasz?
<termi> znowu?
<attrea> luli luli
<termi> :)
<termi> sama?
<attrea> nie
<termi> z kim?
<attrea> termi: a Ty z kim spisz?
<termi> z zona
<Sonic11> chj chj chj chj chj chj chj
<attrea> ok nevermind
<attrea> se ya
<termi> :)
<termi> tez ide w kime
<mati75> what the fuck?!
<gjm> ol dej, ol najt, łot de fak
<Sonic11> wie ktoś czy cas latency można obniżyć do 2.5 przy 236/236 DDR/FSB pc3200 ?
<gjm> qermit: błagam cie
<termi> Sonic11: mozna
<Sonic11> bo standardowo dla 200 FSB dobiera 3
<Sonic11> wogóle większość niefirmowych pc3200 nie powinno wytrzymać 225 FSB . A u mnie pamiątka poszła na 236
<termi> plyta glowna klamie
<Sonic11> Cas latency ma ponoc najwieksze znaczenie dla timingow dlatego musze sie zastanowic i miec pewnosc zanim sprobuje ja obnizyc
<Sonic11> z tego co wiem przynajmniej niektóre pc3200 mogą wyciągnąć 2.5 przy 400mhz
<Cyr4x> a wujek google co na t?
<Cyr4x> to*
<Sonic11> mówi że ten GOODRAM ma cl 3
<Sonic11> pc3200
<Sonic11> czy mimo to można kręcić taką pamięć która ma niższą fabryczną specyfikacje ?
<Sonic11> wolniejsza
<Sonic11> pytanie czy kość z cl3 wyrobi na cl 2.5
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-02
<Quintasan> kklimonda, Wilczek, Admc`, Stirlitz: Chcielibyście żebym poruszył temat reorganizacji loco na community roundtable na udsie czy tak średnio?
<gjm> tak
<buharin> m477, hej jestes?
<buharin> ;P
<gjm> no tak, nie ma co robić o 2 w nocy tylko pomagać ci z dżawą
<m477> wstajemy misiaczki :-)
<termi> no wstaejmy wstajemy
<Drathir> idziemy spać... Hrhr
<m477> :(
<Drathir> gogo fajne choć ma jeden minus...
<Drathir> m477: wystarczy mi cała noc tunelowania hrhr odpocząć trzeba hrhr
<m477> ze co
<gjm> m477: dzięki że obudziłeś
<Drathir> m477: ipv6 hrhr
<m477> np
<Drathir> co ważne udało mi się jakimś cudem wskrzesić że ipv6.google.com mtr-em jestem w stanie dosięgnąć...
<Drathir> a dalsza zabawa na później...
<sysek> :o
<m477> ?
<sysek> nic
<m477> aha
<m477> :-)
<buharin> m477, :)
<sysek> chyba wroce do win 7
<buharin> sysek, ja już wróciłem :P
<sysek> ale i tak mam watpliwosci
<sysek> mam tylko 2gb ramu
<sysek> musze dokupic z 1 gb
<m477> pf
<buharin> sysek, win7 to dobry OS ogólnie działa lepiej niż ubuntu, szczegolnie sterownik grafiki :P
<sysek> m477: co pf, co pf
<TheNumb> buharin: a czego wymagasz od syfiastych Xów?
<TheNumb> :<
<buharin> TheNumb, : (
<buharin> TheNumb, chodzi o to ze nonstop wiatrak mi chodzil i malo wydajnie bylo
<TheNumb> buharin: ale do jakiej grafiki? :D
<TheNumb> No ja używałeś tego opensource, to się nie dziw.
<buharin> TheNumb, a tamten mi sie nie chcial zainstalowac
<buharin> :P
<TheNumb> Nie ma "nie chciał" tylko "nie umiałem" :P
<buharin> TheNumb, dzięki:P
<buharin> TheNumb, ale powiem Ci ze jakos na debianie umialem a na ubuntu nie
<TheNumb> buharin: dziwne :D
<termi> pochwalony
<sysek> dobra
 * sysek wkalda plytke z w7
<buharin> sysek, przeszedl na ciemna strone mocy
<termi> sysek: rozumiem ze orginał
<termi> ;)
<sysek> termi: tak, z msdnaa
<TheNumb> sysek: tak też myślałem :D
<termi> aaa :)
<sysek> TheNumb: ;)
<TheNumb> sysek: ja ostatnio wziąłem sobie professional x64 sp1 :D
<sysek> w technikum dostalismy konto z 5zl
<buharin> sysek, moc jest w Tobie wielka ale nauczyć wykorzystywać musisz ją!
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/11/04f82fa7f88083b32a4c24fc292e0f2e.jpg?1320177091 ;d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/449uhn8> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<sysek> jestem ciekaw czy ono zostanie kiedys skasowane
<termi> sysek: nie dożyjesz :)
<sysek> dobra, wracam za jakis czas
<termi> m477: rozumiem ze Cię t spotkało ;)
<m477> zeby tylko raz
<termi> aaa naszczescie w akademiku duzo łózek i wszytkie blisko :)
<termi> tesciowa mi zrobila sniadanie trzeba isc :)
<buharin> sysek, w win 7 sa dwa braki
<buharin> sysek, pierwszy okropny a drugi bedzie ci z czasem przeszkadzal
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, po pierwsze windows PowerShell jest do bani :P
<buharin> m477, a po drugie nie ma AT&T
<m477> czego
<buharin> ?
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, to jest assembler
<m477> fu
 * buharin kazdy przyzwoity programista powinien znac choc troche assemblera
<m477> ;o
<termi> buharin: no co ty nie powiesz
<termi> :)
<buharin> termi, a ty umisz?
<termi> buharin: co za pytanie
<buharin> ;)
<m477> za programiste sie uwazasz a dżawy nie znasz :P
<termi> ale o so chodzi?
<termi> ;)
<sysek> buharin: jakie :P?
<buharin> sysek, zobaczysz bedzie ci brakowac konsoli
<sysek> no to na pewno
<sysek> :)
<m477> zawsze ssh zostaje
<buharin> compiza
<sysek> a na czort mi compiz? :P
<sysek> nigdy tego nie uzywalem
<buharin> sysek, UNITY!
<sysek> mialem 10.04
<sysek> ;d
<matti_> co tam
<sysek> nic tam
<buharin> sysek, i assemblera ;P
<sysek> tego to juz w ogole
<termi> sysek: w jaka gre chcesz grac ze tego win 7 instaklujesz? ;)
<m477> w diablo
<sysek> termi: heh, w zadna ;p
<sysek> ale pewnie i tak zaraz cos znajde
<buharin> sysek, w tibie :P
<sysek> hhaha
<sysek> bez przesady
<m477> zippo w szkole? [*]
<termi> m477: pewnie tak
<m477> obmyśla nową strategię trollingu
<termi> w szkole sie chwali ze wchodzi na irca i wszytkch zna i ze linuxa umie i ze jest super
<m477> napewno
<buharin> termi, pewnie jest najwiekszy haker
<m477> bez wątpienia
<sysek> przeciez on bana dostal
<sysek> :P
<buharin> : (
<m477> bany hakerów się nie imają
<termi> sysek: nie dostal
<buharin> sysek, to by bylo niesprawiedliwe bo nikt tu nie przychodzi by mu pomoc
<sysek> buu
<sysek> myslalem, ze dostal
<termi> http://facet.wp.pl/kat,70996,wid,13947805,wiadomosc.html
<termi> strach sie bac
<m477> nie czytam nawet
<buharin> termi, oni lubia sensacyje robic :P
<termi> Wilczek: sie ucieszy
<buharin> termi, to napewno :P
<termi> zagadka dla zippy http://static2.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/2258345.jpg09:30
<m477> termi: jezu
<termi> m477: ?
<m477> 33% każdy wie
<m477> buharin: uzywałeś screen?
<termi> ale on da 60%
<buharin> m477, screen?
<m477> czyli nie :<
<termi> raczej nie :)
<buharin> m477, : (
<termi> buharin: dlaczego nie uzywasz?
<buharin> termi, a co to? :P
<termi> zapytaj zippy :)
<m477> ;D
<termi> on wszytko wie
<buharin> m477, oj to nie nie uzywalem
<m477> :)
<sysek> absurd
<sysek> nie mozna nigdzie kupic ksiazki siergieja lukjajenki nocny patrol
<Psotnick> absurd!
<Psotnick> gdzie są rodzice w takiej sytuacji?
<m477> skandal
<m477> gdzie jest bóg?
<Psotnick> nie ma boga ;(
<m477> :-) o/
<buharin> gdzie jest krzyz!
<Wizzir> cześć misie
<Psotnick> no właśnie! gdzie jest krzyż!?
<Wizzir> a skąd ja mam wiedzieć?
<Wizzir> ja nie brałem
<m477> zaczyna się ...
<Wizzir> mi do niczego nie jest potrzebny
<Wizzir> m477: co się zaczyna?
<m477> apokalipsa
<qrq> Można Kon-Boot-em mieć dostęp do kryptowanych plików w /home?
<Wizzir> nawet nie wiem co to kon-boot
<Wizzir> i nie wiem co to kryptowane pliki
<Wizzir> pliki z krypty?
<qrq> encryption man :D
<qrq> Something like that.
<Wizzir> qrq: nie rozumiem po niemiecku
<matti_> cóż mnie omineło?
<Psotnick> qrq: one są szyfrowane jakimś algorytmem na podstawie hasła chyba
<qrq> Właśnie :D
<qrq> Szyfrowane :D
<qrq> A nie kryptowane.
<qrq> -_-
<m477> zippo bedzie wiedzał
<termi> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<termi> after
<matti_> good mornin
<termi> o co ci chodzi :)
<sysek> i Wizard wrocil
<matti_> re
<matti_> re
<m477> re
<matti_> nudno
<m477> nom
<sysek> buharin: chyba jednak wole linuksa :D
<buharin> sysek, czemu?:P
<sysek> nie wiem, brakuje mi czegos
<sysek> ;d
<m477> sysek: jak tam winko
<buharin> sysek, nie będziesz już mógł udzielić profesjonalnych rad zippowi
<sysek> m477: jakie winko :D?
<sysek> buharin: no wlasnie :(
<sysek> ale nie wracam do ubu
<m477> wczoraj miałeś kupić
<buharin> sysek, najlepszy linux to backtrack
<buharin> :D
<sysek> m477: przedwczoraj :P
<m477> oO
<m477> wświęto
<sysek> wczoraj to u mnie dziewczyna byla :P
<buharin> sysek, byliście na grobach?
<m477> też by się napiła
<buharin> :P
<sysek> buharin: niee :P
<sysek> dobra ide dalej cisnac w vc na x360
<sysek> bo ostatnia misja mi zosyala
<sysek> zostala*
<m477> vice city
<buharin> mozna przeklinac tutaj?
<m477> jasne :-)
<qrq> Soundtrack do Skyrim jest mega!
<m477> :-)
 * m477 je bananka
<qrq> Wydali by już ten soundtrack :D
<m477> ale chujowy bo tydzien na parapecie lezal
<buharin> m477, to lepiej nawet z alkoholem
<m477> wątpie
<buharin> m477, jestes prawdziwym dzikusem teraz ^^
<m477> wai
<buharin> m477, ciekawe czy murzyny siedza na ircu u nas
<m477> :s
<m477> murzyny nie uzywaja ubuntu
<buharin> m477, maja swojego linuxa?
<m477> nigglux
<buharin> m477, kiedys przylazlem do swojej grupy i stal murzyn a ja mowie charuje tutaj jak bialy murzyn : D i gosc sie obrazil
<buharin> m477, jeszcze powiedzial mi next time I will beat you
<qrq> Wszyscy wiedzą że ubuntu powstało w RPA
<qrq> I dlatego murzyni go nie używają.
<m477> wzruszające
<qrq> Szczególnie że ja jestem murzynem :D
<buharin> qrq, a mi sie nawet podobaja murzynki
<termi> ja sie dziwie co tak cicho a tu poprostu zabilem sobie irca :)
<m477> :]
<m477> to ci psikus
<buharin> qrq, a masz dzide?
<m477> chyba gnata
<qrq> buharin Mam pałę :D
<buharin> qrq, no to jaki z Ciebie murzyn :)
<termi> lol jakie tematy
<termi> widze nie omineło mnie nic ciekawego
<m477> a kto nie ma
<buharin> termi, to jest filozofia ubuntu
<buharin> ;)
<qrq> Filozofia :D
<termi> yhy
<termi> czas na rosolek od tesciowej :)
<buharin> termi, tesciowa lepsza od zony
<buharin> :P
<termi> to zalezy do czego :)
<m477> nie do ru****a
<buharin> termi, moze nie probowales :P
<termi> wiesz nie jestem zwollennikiem teorii "cipka to cipka"
<m477> ;d
<buharin> termi, a ja jestem zwolennikiem teorii jeden lubi zone a drugi tesciową ;)
<termi> ha:)
<qrq> o.O
<termi> powiem wam ślązaczki to umią gotować :)
<m477> NIEMCY!
<m477> śląsk to nie polska, kolego, a wschód to węgry
<termi> tam zaraz niemcy
<buharin> ja lubie śląśk z górnkami mi się kojarzy
<termi> :)
<buharin> warszawiakow nie lubie
<termi> buharin: ale nie powiedziales skad ty?
<termi> bo to istotna kwestia
<buharin> termi, dolsnyslask
<m477> jezu
<sysek> lol opensuse
<sysek> w koncu przeszedlem vc
<m477> że co
 * buharin Nich Żyje Silesia ! : D
<sysek> haile silesia
<m477> na śląsku mówicie 'dziołchy'?
<termi> buharin: ja z pochodzenia gorny slask, a mieszkam w WLKP
<termi> tak
<termi> dziołchy
<qrq> Dziołchy w familokach
<m477> ;S
<m477> a zippo mówi dziunie
<termi> pieroonie :)
<termi> zippo mowi o dmuchanych
<m477> co dmuchanych
<termi> dziuniach
<m477> chyba dymanych
<termi> ten dzieciak poki co moczy w majtkach
<termi> :)
<buharin> termi, no dolnyśląsk to juz się różni bo tutaj do ponajeżdżali po wojnie ze wschodu ; d
<termi> reke
<sysek> wiecie, ze on ma konto na forum ?
<termi> szok
 * termi nie ma
<m477> pewnie jest adminem
<buharin> m477, pewnie tak :D
<termi> buharin: wiem ale poza gornym slaskiem i dolnym nie wiele osob zdaje sobie sprawe z roznicy
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=119114&sid=a5e8cda25a1e4e1662eb97a9442044db
<termi> tak samo jak myla gorny z dolnym
<m477> ;d
<termi> bo przeciez slask jest nizej :)
<m477> co to ten ślunsk
<buharin> termi, ja bym śląsk odłączył od Polski na zasadzie autonomii
<m477> i powinno tak zostać :d
<buharin> termi, nie mam nic z tymi na wiejskiej wspólnego :P
<m477> nie no żartuje przecież :-)
<termi> :)
<buharin> m477, mamy węgiel, miedź, duże zakłady, farmaceutyke, metalurgia nic nie brakuje
<buharin> m477, prócz pieniędzy...
<termi> powiem tak w dobie dzisiejszego kryzysu wszytko jest mozliwe
<termi> buharin: nie jestesmy znow tacy biedni
<m477> jaki kryzys
<buharin> termi, no nie powiem we wrocławiu bida straszna
<termi> buharin: ale naj jakiej podstawie tak stwierdzasz?
<m477> buharin: u mnie w rodzinnych stronach nic nie ma, a pieniędzy też brakuje :-)
<buharin> termi, wyjdź wieczorem w jakąś ciemną uliczke ;P
<termi> m477: zasadnicza kwestia jakie to strony
<m477> termi: wschód
<termi> rozumiem wawa
<termi> :)
<m477> O_o
<termi> buharin: nie chodzi si epo ciemnych uliczkach
<m477> termi: zippo chodzi
<buharin> termi, jak jest bida to i sie okradaja
<termi> bo zipoo ma olowek na baterie czy tam kredki
<m477> trzęsie całymi blokowiskami
<m477> ;d
<termi> ide na drugie danie
<termi> cu on
<buharin> m477, zippo postrach lasu :O
<m477> przeczytalem 'cum on'
<buharin> m477, u nas jest tak np. w tesco 900zl na poczatek potem 1500
<m477> muszę Państwa przeprosić, albowiem idę wziąść prysznic
<m477> u mnei w tesco jest 4,5zl/h za wykladanie
<buharin> m477, przezyj za to
<buharin> m477, coraz wiecej ludzi kupuje w biedronce juz zwiekszyla sprzedaz o 25%
<buharin> m477, sam tam laze jak mi braknie
 * buharin jest bida : (
<sysek> a wlasnie
<sysek> dzis premiera trailera gta v
<sysek> o 17
<sysek> R* GO GO GO
<sysek> hm
 * termi nie lubi gta
<matti_> gta 2 fajne było
<matti_> nie wiem po co ten 3 wymiar wprowadzali
<sysek> ollolool
 * buharin only Tibia ;P
<m477> na co braknie
<m477> szkoda ze nie gram w gry
<termi> w akademikui  w gry nie grasz?
<termi> to co ty robisz bo chyba nie uczysz sie :)
<m477> a jednak
<termi> zycie marnujesz?
<buharin> m477, pamietam jak przychodze do kuzyna a on gra w tibie :P a tam stoi doch ludkow leci spada im zycie i nic sie nie dzieje
<termi> ;)
<buharin> termi, marnowac zycie na gry...
<m477> WAT
<buharin> termi, napewno swojej zony nie poznales w tibii :P
<m477> termi: robie projekty, teraz jeszcze seminarium mam przygotować
<termi> co ty ja starej swieczki jestem
<termi> tibia nie wiem co to
<buharin> termi, jak byles na studiach to musiala juz byc
<buharin> termi, juz starozytni w to grali :P
<termi> na studiach gralem w csa
<m477> sokrates w tibie pocinał?
<buharin> m477, ; D
<termi> pred studiami gunship2000,settlersy,ufo,colonization,silent hunter
<termi> wiecej grzechow nie pamietam za co serdecznie zaluje
<m477> ufo to ta gra gdzie sie kwadratami steruje?
<termi> kwadratami?
<termi> no po kilku glebszych noze tak wygladac
<m477> no bardziej kanciaste niz wolfensztain
<matti_> mówisz o galaxy?/
<termi> ee nie ufo enemy unknown ma sie nijak do wolfensteina
<termi> to inny typ gry
<m477> mowie o grafice
 * m477 fejspalm
<buharin> ja mam zle wspoemnia  z grami moj kumpel na studiach wciagnal sie w wowa uwalil II semestr i dziewczyna go zostawila a ten dalej gra
<termi> :)
<buharin> jakas gildia sie zajmuje tam i wojne ma
<m477> podobno zippo nadzorował prace nad pisaniem nowego kernela
<m477> :-)
<termi> buharin: granie bez opamietania a for fun to dwie rozne sprawy
<termi> :)
<KoYoT>  /n
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/jyNc8.jpg
<m477> e tan :)
<m477> :-/?
<m477> wykop.pl ...
<matti_> m477: Zippo to może co najwyżej nadzorować pisanie ściąg przez kolegów
<buharin> sysek, fajnie wyglada
<qrq> sysek już za 9 dni Skyrim :D
<termi> matti_: dlaczego jestes taki krytyczny dla kolegi :)
<matti_> wódki z nim nie piłem sprawdzanów nie pisałem lasek nie podrywałem - nie kolega
<sysek> qrq: :D
<sysek> 11.11.11
<m477> przecinków nie stosowałem
<matti_> następny
<termi> ale myslnik jest :)
<qrq> Soundtrack jest świetny.
<matti_> tp samo mówi drakhann1
<m477> KDE <3
<qrq> Znacznie lepszy od tego co zrobił Howard Shore do Władcy Pierścieni.
<sysek> qrq: chyba sobie kupie oblivion na x360
<qrq> Oblivion?
<qrq> Ten shit? :D
<sysek> czemu shit :D?
<m477> qrq: pokaż coś z tym soundtrackiem, chętnie posłucham
<buharin> m477, szuaklem caly wieczor bledu w kodzie wreszcie znalazlem :S
<qrq> m477 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NwvBTUy770
<m477> ogolnie wyglada jak oblivion
<matti_> m477: zgadzam się co do KDE ale teraz jako DE  jest nieco ciężkawe jak na moje 2Giga ramu
<m477> matti_: ja tylko cytowałem wielką osobowość
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1_4f17QBlA
<sysek> <3
<sysek> genialna wersja
<matti_> m477: Zippo?/////////
<m477> Pan Zippo
<matti_> sorki mam tak brudną klawę, że czasem się blokuje
<sysek> czas wyczysic moze ?
<sysek> :DDD
<matti_> nie no szkoda
<m477> ;d
<matti_> żeby się znów zabrudziła
<sysek> bez sensu
<sysek> zamkniete kolo ktory jest bez sensu
<sysek> DO ROBOTY TOWARZYSZU
<matti_> obywatelu może
<termi> matti_: nie je sie przed kompem
<sysek> rob cos dla ojczyzny, wyczysc klawiature !
<termi> wiesz ile tam zarazkow jest
<sysek> brodna klawiatura oznacza mniejsza wydajnosc w pracy !
<sysek> brudna*
<sysek> a to oznacza mniejszy wzrosrt gospodarczy !
<matti_> to tylko mi służy poprawia sprawność układu odpornościowego
<sysek> towarzysz Stalin bedzie mocno zawiedziony
<matti_> je tam
<sysek> matti_: lubisz zimno?
<sysek> tak z -40 ?
<matti_> kamczatka i sybir?
<sysek> dokladnie
<sysek> zostajesz wyslany na 25 lat przymusowej pracy
<matti_> no to zaraz Wizarda obrażę i zobaczę co da się zrobić w tym kierunku ;)
<sysek> za niesubordynacje i niewykonanie planu 5 letniego
<matti_> wolę za wulgaryzmy
<sysek> towarzyszu Wizard
<termi> śpi
<matti_> na żartach się nie znacie obywatelu sysek
<sysek> żarty może stroić tylko Partia
<sysek> i sam towarzysz Stalin
<matti_> chyba jakiś pisarz w czechach założył partię, której nie było
<matti_> i mieli bohatera którego nie było Jara Zimerman bodajże
<termi> matti_: kogo to obchodzi fakty sa takie ze czesi maja nam oddac troche ziemi
<termi> i tylko to sie liczy :)
<matti_> i powstanie w pradze po zakończeniu wojny
<sysek> termi: maja oddac ;o?
<sysek> ale sie nakrecilem przez ta incepcje
<termi> http://www.se.pl/wydarzenia/kraj/czesi-oddadza-nam-ziemie-w-sudetach-zachodnich_179467.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44pb2f2> (at www.se.pl)
<sysek> termi: jakby to polske zbawilo
<sysek> ;)
<termi> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/swiat/czechy-maja-oddac-polsce-365-ha-w-sudetach,1,4234742,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4yo6lat> (at wiadomosci.onet.pl)
<termi> heh no wiesz zawsze cos
<sysek> awww
<sysek> dajcie mi juz
<sysek> dark knight rises
<termi> a co to takiego?
<sysek> ostatnia czesc batmana
<sysek> http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Mroczny+Rycerz+Powstaje-2012-506756
<termi> aaa
<termi> nie znam
<m477> to już tych ostatnich części było kilka chyba
<matti_> bataman pierwszy był fajny
<matti_> ten z 1989
<termi> tak
<sysek> burtona
<matti_> dokładnie
<sysek> ale nolan stworzyl w ogole cos innego
<termi> te inne batman i kot czy jak tam bylo dno jak ja pierdykam
<sysek> stworzyl arcydzielo odbiegajace od komiksu
<matti_> według mnie bez klimatu
<matti_> takiego komiksowego jak burtona
<sysek> no wybacz, ale joker stworzony przez ledgera to tez istny majstersztyk
<termi> nicholson byl lepsiejszy
<matti_> gdzie na pojawienie się batmana trzeba czekać
 * m477 Beethoven, Symphony 7, Allegretto
<matti_> nickolson dostaje jeszcze kasę za tego batmana
 * termi Laser Dance
<termi> matti_: ?
<matti_> no dostał procent od zysku
<termi> taki to pożyje
<termi> z proventów
<matti_> no tak a zaczynał od odpisywania listów dla disney'a
<termi> taa oni wszyscy zaczynali od lizania znaczkow na poczcie
<buharin> potrzebuje programiste :P bo cos dzisiaj nie mysle
<termi> zawolaj zippo
<matti_> uuuuuuu
<termi> buharin: rano twierdziles ze jestes specem od asemblera
<termi> :)
<buharin> termi, ;D
<buharin> termi, no to byłem :P
<termi> wpistu wszysko przepiles :)
 * buharin ;)
<m477> ;d
<Drathir> wystarczy spania...
<termi> znowu bedzie tunelował
<Drathir> buharin: a moim zdaniem pod win wiatrak bardziej wyje większe obciążenie niż pod ubu w którym cichutko...
<termi> oo wlasnie mialem kawe sobie zrobic :)
<termi> bo cos spanie lapie
<buharin> Drathir, ATI czy NVidia?
<qrq> buharin Intel.
<Drathir> termi: a jak... tun tap, tap tun i jedziemy z tym koksem...
<Drathir> buharin: ati
<buharin> :P
<termi> :)
<Drathir> w sumie jak na dobre wejdzie ipv6 to każde urządzenie zapewne będzie miało własne ip...
<Drathir> swoją droga fajnie, że ufw obsługuje ipv6...
<sysek> :o
<Drathir> ciekawe kiedy lub czy już weszły tp-linki z obsługa ipv6...
<qermit> jakie
<Quintasan> Właśnie, do kiedy mają IPv6 wprowadzić?
<buharin> m477, jakas lipa niby drukuje nan
<buharin> NaN
<buharin> a jesli przypisze do double NaN i znowu wydrukuje
<buharin> jest 0
<buharin> wtf?!
<sysek> ech
<sysek> tez bym pokodzil
<BlessJah> co to to NaN?
<BlessJah> jaki jezyk?
<buharin> AT&T
<Drathir> Quintasan: dobre firmy już mają... hrhr
<Drathir> buharin: a takie zapytania nie są wykonywane w modemach do testowania?
<Quintasan> Drathir: Ale  mnie interesuje kiedy dla przeciętnych obywateli ma to być wdrożone
<Drathir> Quintasan: ja mecze z ciekawości, bo chce obejść nat...
<Quintasan> mhm
<Drathir> Quintasan: już jest dostępne musisz mieć dobrego isp
<Drathir> Quintasan: mtr ipv6.google.com
<Drathir> Quintasan: spróbuj w konsoli
<mieciu> yo
<matti__> ty
<mieciu> jo :D
<Drathir> witam...
<tajwanuser> czesc
<tajwanuser> co tam?
<tajwanuser> ciekawe co bedzie nastepca ubuntu
<sysek> tajwanuser: wódka
<mieciu> stefan kostrzyński zapewne
<Drathir> następca w jakim sensie?
<mieciu> cho spać
<tajwanuser> stefan kostrzynski? nie znam
<tajwanuser> Drathir: no bo ubuntu upada
<Drathir> tajwanuser: czy upada... jedynie polityka idzie w nie za ciekawa stronę... Choć zapewne i znajdą się jej zwolennicy...
<mieciu> ja też nie znam
<sil2100> W jaką nieciekawą stronę?
<mieciu> chopy, macie facebooka ??
<sysek> chopy
<sysek> mamy
<tajwanuser> a moze bedzie rozlam i powstanie obu ofichjalne i nie;p
<tajwanuser> albo ludzie sie rzuca na minta;p
<sysek> tak tak
<tajwanuser> mieciu: nie klikne nigdzie lubie;p
<mieciu> nie chodzi o lubie :D tylko zagłosować na zdjęcie
<tajwanuser> hmm...
<tajwanuser> poka;p
<mieciu> moment
<sysek> jakies nowe trole ?
<sysek> jestecie znajomymi zippy ?
<mieciu> nie znam człowiek
<mieciu> a
<mieciu> http://apps.facebook.com/polska_jest_piekna/zdjecieG.php?numer=03
<mieciu> o to to zdjęcie
<sysek> Ta aplikacja nie obsługuje szyfrowanego połączenia (HTTPS). Dowiedz się więcej
<sysek> jak mi przykro
<sysek> ojej
<mieciu> ...
<tajwanuser> za duzo uprawnien chce
<tajwanuser> nic nie klikam
<mieciu> akuuraat tak cie to skrzywdzii..
<tajwanuser> mama mi zabrania klikac w opcje aplikacje na fb;p
<mieciu> ...
<buharin> m477, jestes?
<buharin> ktos zna jave? :D
<Filar> tak, widziałem go ostatnio
<Filar> co u niego słychać?
<Filar> buharin
<buharin> Filar, java by sie przydala :D
<termi> hehe
<termi> ta kurna kliknij na zdjecie a milion uprawnien zezwol pozniej jakies gowna
<termi> beda spamowac
<mieciu> mi jakoś to nie spamuje...
<sysek> bo i tak pewnie masz zawirusowanego kompa
<mieciu> no ciekawe czym :D
<sysek> choroba zippa
<mieciu> ...
<lisu> re
<sysek> mieciu: ...
<sysek> tez umiem
<sysek> alfabet morsa
<sysek> .. -- .. --- .-.
<mieciu> żenua.. ale ok :):) damy rade ;p
<sysek> no wlasnie. zenua
<sysek> ale takie spoleczenstwo nam rosnie
<sysek> c'nie?
<sysek> dumne, prezne i przygotowane na zachod
<sysek> ;)
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LjRHKlOcfg&feature=player_embedded
<mieciu> i bez żadnej chęci pomocy dla innych
<termi> a na zachodzie nic nie dzialaja
<termi> mieciu: a zgadnij dlaczego?
<sysek> o wlasnie
<sysek> dobre pytanie
<sysek> :)
<mieciu> bo są chamy interesowne?
<sysek> hmm
<sysek> aha, czyli mam rezygnowac z bezpieczenstwa dla jakiegos zdjecia?
<mieciu> a masz tam pieniądze ?
<sysek> a moze mam
<mieciu> hehe
<sysek> wiec jestem chamem, bo nei chce komus oddac moich pieniedzy?
<mieciu> gorzej niż baby..
<sysek> raczej nie
<termi> ale o co ci chodzi?
<sysek> raczej ciezko u Ciebie z logika
<sysek> ale to normalne
<gjm> lol
<gjm> trolling time
<sysek> ludzie przestali juz myslec
<TheNumb> Stop! Hammer time!
<sysek> c'nie gjm ?
<sysek> TheNumb: CANT TOUCH THIS
<TheNumb> dum dum dum dum
<gjm> c'tak sysek
<sysek> gjm: o/
<gjm> sysek: \o
<sysek> za 12 min trailer gta v
<julek> heh
<sysek> jednak muzyka z incepcji genialnie tworzy klimat :D
<termi> i syska nam wciagnie
<termi> w inny wymiar
<TheNumb> sysek: to już?
<sysek> TheNumb: ta
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LjRHKlOcfg&feature=player_embedded
<sysek> tutaj masz live
<termi> komenty same ruskie
<sysek> no
<sysek> :D
<TheNumb> Wow
<TheNumb> Nieźli są jesli youtube dało im live :3
<sysek> no
<sysek> bo zapewno strone R* padnie
<sysek> jak bylo z GTA IV
<sysek> 6 min!
<gjm> nie sikaj
<sysek> gjm: nie jestes tak wkrecony w gta jak ja :P
<julek> sysek: jp100%?
<gjm> nie jestem wkręcony w gry w ogóle
<sysek> julek: bez przesady ;)
<julek> gjm: ja tam lubie alkochinczyka
<gjm> jak dla mnie może być alko bez chińczyka
<EsmD> Yo
<foreste> czesc
<matti__> sześć
<Szatan> pięść
<gjm> tak
<matti__> nos
<tajwanuser> yyy... brzuszek?
<Wilczek> Układ rozrodczy...
<termi> muszelka
<gjm> niwątpliwie trolling time
<mieciu> bamboszki...
<gjm> Wilczek: co ty wiesz o układzie rozrodczym? ;DD
<EsmD> wie ze istnieje
<termi> gjm: wszystko przez sysek`a i jego gta :)
<Wilczek> gjm: Że na żaden nigdy nie wpłynę :P
<termi> Wilczek: nigdy nie mow nigdy zawsze moze sie trafic miriam
<sysek> co co co
<termi> jak gta?
<sysek> no coz
<sysek> mam mieszne uczucia
<termi> ?
<sysek> tak na prawde to drugie SA
<sysek> ale z lekkim klimatem VC
<termi> :)czyli nic nowego
<sysek> sa plotki co do nowego bohatera
<sysek> albo to koles z 3
<sysek> albo tommy z vc
<termi> i tak mi to nic nie mowi
<sysek> Szczęśliwe lądowanie wywołuje jednak również niewesołe refleksje. Marta Kaczyńska, córka zmarłych w katastrofie rządowego samolotu TU 154M Lecha i Marii Kaczyńskich, zamieściła na swoim profilu taki oto wpis:
<sysek> Boeing awaryjnie wylądował - bez otwartego podwozia, na betonowym pasie. Na pokładzie było 230 pasażerów. Nikt nie doznał obrażeń. Samolot jest w całości. Dnia 10 kwietnia 2010 roku TU-154M obniżywszy się znacznie poniżej 100m po zderzeniu z błotnistym podłożem miał się rozpaść na drobne kawałki.
<sysek> w jakim ja kraju zyje..
<EsmD> i tak jak powiedzial holdys, powoli zacznie sie obsrywanie naszej radosci
<gjm> sysek: ano takim, umysłowo nidorozwiniętm
<matti__> ech powinni tego boinga w lesie posadzić a nie na betonowym ognisku prawda
<matti__> Lotnisku
<matti__> *
<matti__> bezpieczniejsze to by było według niej
<gjm> nie o to chodzi -.-
<EsmD> btw
<EsmD> sysek: przeczytales to na pudelku?
<sysek> ta
<matti__> sysek: nie masz jej w znajomych na fb
<matti__> ?
<sysek> chyba Cie glowa boli
<sysek> albo zamieniles sie z koniem
<buharin> zna ktos tutaj dobrze jave?
<termi> tylko m477
<buharin> : /
<GriGi> Jest jakiś sposób na zmianę IP w Chello pod Ubuntu? Na windzie korzystałem z ChelloIPChanger.exe, ten sam koleś napisał skrypt .sh na linuksa ale dziś chciałem sprawdzić na ubuntu i nie działa, jakieś błędy wywala
<buharin> GriGi, jakie?
<GriGi> zaraz podam szczegóły bo odpalałem wczoraj :P
<GriGi> dostaję coś takiego: http://www.nopaste.pl/15zl
<GriGi> a skrypt wygląda tak: http://www.nopaste.pl/15zk
<GriGi> może coś w nim nieaktualnego jest, jakaś drobna poprawka i może zadziała
<Szatan> GriGi: daj 15 zł :P
<GriGi> Szatan, hehe, właśnie chciałem na to zwrócić uwagę :P
<GriGi> nie do końca rozumiem co oznacza ten komunikat
<buharin> ja tak zrozumialem ze sie go nie wywoluje tak o
<buharin> ;d
<buharin> GriGi, trzeba tu specjaliste ;P
<GriGi> no właśnie a nie wiem jak inaczej mógłbym go wywołać, ja tylko umiem ./skrypt.sh ;)
<Szatan> GriGi: z roota czy z usera?
<GriGi> Szatan, sudo zrobiłem, z usera wywalało COŚTAM: Operation not permitted.
<GriGi> "RTNETLINK: Operation not permitted", chyba coś takiego.
<Szatan> GriGi: a daj sudo su potem cd /gdzie/jest/skrypt i bash skrypt.sh
<GriGi> Dobra, spróbuję.
<gjm> Szatan: sudo su, lol
<Szatan> gjm: dziewczyna ci nie dała?
<gjm> ;>
<sysek> cos naszego przyjaciela nie ma
<gjm> :<
<matti__> Zippo?
<gjm> "Zippa"*
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> matti__: ty też masz zadatki na trolla ;>
<sysek> w sumie bylo dzis takich dwoch
<matti__> nie sądzę, ale mogę się mylić
<sysek> no, to sobie wrocilem do korzeni - debian stable ;)
<lisu> sysek: ++
<lisu> sysek: tak trzymaj, nie ma to jak stabilny szit ;]
<sysek> szit :D?
<lisu> ot tak mi się "wyrwało" ;]
<sysek> a sam czego uzywasz :>
<lisu> również squeeze
<lisu> a - na końcu miało być
<sysek> jakos najlepiej mi sie pracuje na debianie
<Szatan> mi najlepiej pracuje się na gentoo :P
<lisu> sysek: też po wielu przmyśleniach doszedłem do tego
<matti__> sysek czemu nie testing?
<sysek> Szatan: na gentoo tez, ale stalem sie za bardzo leniwy
<lisu> matti__: ja miałem testing, niech go ślak trafi
<sysek> matti__: bo czasami testing pada ;)
<lisu> sysek: troche częściej niż czasami
<matti__> aż tak nie współpracował z Twoim sprzętem?
<sysek> nie, z moim wspolrpacuje. ale wole stabilnosc
<matti__> jak teraz debiana z kde porównuję do kubuntu to niebo a ziemia
<lisu> mowa, ubuntu: przerost formy nad treścią.
<matti__> w dodatku ostatnie 11.04 strasznie rzęziło mi dyskiem
<matti__> w przypadku debiana ta opcja nie występuje
<lisu> matti__: a 11.10 beta, którą testowałem muliła jak windows xp na 256 ram -> mam 3GB ram
<matti__> na szczęście mi się testing jeszcze nie posypał
<lisu> matti__: to rób kopie czym prędzej
<matti__> mówisz
<lisu> matti__: z doświadczenia.
<matti__> a jakieś narzędzie do tego specjalnie polecasz?
<lisu> dd
<lisu> hehe
<matti__> weły fany
<lisu> ja tam preferuję czystą kopię plików (ewentualnie tar.gz)
<lisu> no i zrzut sqla (+ tar.gz oczywiscie - ewentualnie)
<jacekowski> dd jest akurat dobrym softem
<jacekowski> dd i bzip2 razem
<jacekowski> i masz skompresowanego backupa
<matti__> coś mnie ominęło?
<lisu> jacekowski: a gzip w porównaniu do bzip2 razem z dd - jakieś różnice?
<lisu> jacekowski: osobiście dd + gzip mam na backup, ale jeśli bzip2 lepszy, to może i to wypróbuje
<BlessJah> hum... co wy z dd chcecie backupowac???
<lisu> BlessJah: partycje ;p
<BlessJah> rozumiem ze backup jednorazowy?
<BlessJah> np system po instalacji?
<lisu> BlessJah: comiesięczny.
<lisu> BlessJah: partycji /home
<BlessJah> chyba na penie home trzymasz
<BlessJah> nie lepiej backupowac pliki, nie partycje?
<lisu> co miesiac idzie upgrejd, ale przed upgrejdem wole się zabezpieczyć i zrobić bekap całości
<lisu> BlessJah: akurat oprogramowanie ma takie zabezpieczenia, ze kopia typu cp /home /media/dysk-przenosny nic nie daj
<BlessJah> nadal nie rozumiem, jak upgrade moze /home popsuc?
<BlessJah> jakie zabezpieczenia, jakie oprogramowanie?
<lisu> BlessJah: tajne
<lisu> BlessJah: raz uwaliłem sobie oprogramowanie, ale support zadziałał i teraz nie popełnię takiej zbrodni
<julek> BlessJah: a ja rozumiem:)
<julek> np. po upgrade kadu cos sie zmienia w configach:)
<julek> tzn. po pierwszym uruchomieniu ostatniej wersji costam konwertowali
<julek> dobrze jest miec wiec jakies wyjscie awaryjne:)
<BlessJah> julek: no tak, ale to zalatwi backup plikow
<BlessJah> backup home robie, bo sam cos moge spieprzyc
<BlessJah> bardziej prawdopodobne niz to, ze upgrade sknoci
<BlessJah> ale to backup plikow, nie partycji
<julek> BlessJah: heh... jesli na /home ma sie tylko pare MB ustawien to nie rozumiem w czym problem:)
<julek> i w sumie nawet chyba latwiej dd, niz cp, bo przynajmniej uprawnienia sie nie spierdola:)
<julek> ewentualnie tar+cp
<julek> albo w ogole trzymac /home na zewnetrznym dysku:)
<BlessJah> czy ja o cp mowilem? (man cp polecam, da sie)
<tajwanuser> ja najlepsze programy robie w bbcode
<BlessJah> zajrzalem, na samym pocztku jest to, o czym mowie
<BlessJah> julek: rsync, bacula, cp, tar, jest sporo opcji
<julek> dd najlatwiejsza
<julek> napisac sobie skrypcik, ktory co jakis czas zapisze obraz i juz
<GriGi> tajwanuser, chyba w tajwanie :P
<sysek> no mowie
<sysek> znajomy zippy to jest
<sysek> albo to on
<tajwanuser> w tajwanie jest tajwancode;p
<julek> a zippa to znajomy macera
<julek> a macer to znajomy kozia
<sysek> haha
<sysek> dawno macera nie widzialem
<tajwanuser> jak sie nazywa ta stronka, na ktorej sa rozne cytaty zmieszne, jakies demoty etc.? takie powybierane - popularna na irc strona
<matti__> bash?
<Ashiren> goatsr
<Ashiren> e
<Ashiren> ;o
<termi> nk.pl
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> wlasnie nie bash
<julek> http://31337.pl
<tajwanuser> pl stronka, niebieski layout
<Ashiren> amuse na androidzie ma rozne takie stronki
<Ashiren> moze sie tam znajdzie
<julek> 20:00 a ja juz wstawiony:(
<sysek> julek: ++
<julek> heh
<tajwanuser> mam! rotflcopter
<tajwanuser> roflcopter*
<BlessJah> julek: prosty skrypt w czymkolwiek uzywajacy czegokolwiek
<Ashiren> gdzie ty masz niebieski
<BlessJah> wsadzony w crona
<BlessJah> *wsadzony w cokolwiek
<tajwanuser> a jaki wg. Ciebie jest?
<Ashiren> bialo-szary
<Ashiren> od biedy naglowek niebieskawy
<julek> BlessJah: od biedy mozna dodac do jakiegos rc.local
<BlessJah> nom
<julek> BlessJah: a jakims warunkiem, zeby sprawdzal date i raz w miesiacu backupowal
<tajwanuser> background: rgb(168, 183, 184); - jak juz to jasno zielono niebieski
<julek> np. date | sed costam i ktoregos dnia miesiaca
<BlessJah> while true; do rsync -vRyzhua/cp -a/tar cf/anything ; sleep 30d;done
<BlessJah> sleep obsluguje dnie?
<julek> BlessJah: nie zadziala
<BlessJah> obsluguje
<BlessJah> julek:  20:03:24 up 190 days,  5:14
<BlessJah> zadziala
<julek> heh... no tak
<julek> zakladalem, ze wylaczamy komputer;)
<m477> skurde trzeba wyhamowac z browarami :-(
<julek> m477: ktory?
<tajwanuser> m477: pij bezalkoholowe
<m477> narazie drugi
<BlessJah> julek: zrobiłeś mój dzień
<m477> lol
<julek> m477: ja juz 4:P
<julek> koncze
<julek> i zaraz chyba pojde spac:P
<m477> drugi dzień
<julek> heh
<m477> ^^
<julek> BlessJah: w takim razie moj skrypt chujowy:)
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<julek> bo w rc.local to wykona sie tylko przy uruchamianiu kompytera
<BlessJah> nom
<julek> czyli trzeba jeszcze skomplikowac:)
<BlessJah> moj w rc.local mozna
<julek> ech... dobra, nie chce mi sie opisywac:P
<termi> wszsytko prezze piwo
<julek> mi sie wlasnie dobrze pisze:P
<julek> lekko podnioslo mi cisnienie
<termi>  komputer jest jak klimatyzacja - gdy otworzysz okna, robi się bezużyteczny...
<tajwanuser> /facebook -stop -P 05.11.2011
<BlessJah> termi: linux jest jag wigwam, nie ma bram, okien a w srodku siedzi apacz
<termi> :)
<gjm> BlessJah: trolololo, suchar wszechświata
<BlessJah> gjm: nie zaprzeczam
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/11/51993acbc0ce73f4d7e8130f9a9aa6ab.jpg?1320232331 :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5upz7mk> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<termi> gjm: ma dzisiaj trolingday
<termi> ;0
<marjaneq> pytanie na dziś: czy da się zrobić kopię zapasową dysku/partycji który "zgubił" system plików?
<Ashiren> ke?
<lisu> marjaneq: oczywiście.
<Ashiren> dd twym przyjacielem
<julek> najpierw jakos to zapisac, a potem mozna kombinjowac jakims testdiskiem
<BlessJah> ddrescue, testdisk i pokrewne
<marjaneq> czyli dd powinien dać radę? clonezilla i partimage powiedziały mi kategoryczne "nie". jedna z moich partycji(home) pewnego dnia z ext zrobiła sie unknow i chce spróbować ją naprawić test diskiem. Wiem, że mimo iż partycja nie ma systemu plików to dane na niej są i chce je jakos uchować przed przypadkową likwidacją
<BlessJah> dd i surowa kopia do kombinowania
<marjaneq> dzieki wielkie za pomoc
<m477> gdzie jest zippo :O?
<matti__> Wizard: go zbanował
<m477> podobno nie
<matti__> może go to uraziło
<m477> najpierw Jobs teraz Zippo, gdzie ten świat zmierza?
<julek> zistawcie Zippe!
<matti__> a ty zostaw to piwo
<termi> julek: ty juz tam nie pij
<termi> miales isc spac
<termi> :)
<julek> nie pojde!
<julek> zrobie wam tu pijacka awanture
<m477> that's the spirit
<julek> to integralna czesc kazdej libacji
<matti__> co ty nie pójdziesz?
<matti__> ;)
<termi> julek: chcesz gwizdek?
<julek> a w ogole to dajcie sobie spokoj:P
<termi> z Toba czy z piciem?
<julek> z glupimi wypowiedziami
<termi> ale to ty pijesz nie my :)
<julek> ech...
<matti__> drugi dzień niepicia
<termi> :)
<julek> matti__: odstawiles?
<matti__> tydzień i będę z siebie dumny
<julek> a widzisz biale myszki i pajaki kosmate?
<matti__> do takiego stanu się nie doprowadzam bez przesady panowie
<termi> jest jeden taki co sie teleportuje :)
<m477> to chyba ja
<termi> :)
<Ozil> czy wykop jest polskim odpowiednikiem digg ?
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> Ozil: klonem
<Ozil> acha
<Ozil> no ok
<m477> aha*
<termi> czas na jakiegs filma
<matti__> co pronujesz?
<matti__> *proponujesz?
<julek> pr0nujesz
<termi> polski Uwikłanie
<m477> wat
<termi> http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Uwik%C5%82anie-2011-583560
<sysek> kurcze wlasnie
<sysek> jak zippa byl
<sysek> moglismy mu to dac
<sysek> :(){ :|:& };:
<julek> nie dziala
<sysek> jak to
<sysek> :(
<julek> afair w ubuntu cos chyba namieszali
<termi> co nie działa?
<julek> zeby nie dalo sie trollowac takich Zipp
<julek> no fork-bomba
<julek> :P
<termi> sysek: ale powiem ci żwawo reagujesz na tego zippera:)
<sysek> oj tam
<julek> ja tutaj juz 2 osobom dalem rm -rf / i sie nie podniecam:)
<termi> julek: zadziałało?
<julek> tak
<matti__> widziałeś na żywo jak wylatują po twej pomocy?
<matti__> julek zły z Ciebie człowiek :)
<julek> jeden mnie straszyl, ze na policje pojdzie
<termi> ja sie juz na uczylem tutaj pomocy nie uzyskasz
<termi> niestety
<julek> jednemu kazalem zdjac jakas blokade: rm -rf /var/lock/../../*
<m477> ;dddddddd
<m477> hha
<julek> mial cos zablokowane i pytal co zrobic
<julek> to mu odblokowalem
<termi> hehe:)
<m477> julek++
<matti__> czym Ci się narazili?
<GriGi> co wy tutaj ludzi inkrementujecie, to takie "propsowanie" mówiąc po "hip hopowemu"? Takie "masz rację"? :P
<julek> hmm... nic osobistego
<m477> GriGi: wat
<termi> GriGi: wat
<GriGi> wat? Nadal nie kumam :P
<julek> tzn. nalezy odroznic 2 rzeczy: jesli ktos jest normalny, a nie wie i pyta, to raczej pomagamy
<m477> wat - praca wykonana w jednostce czasu
<julek> ale jesli ktos jest debilem, to niestety:P
<matti__> wat - jednostka mocy
<m477> gz
<termi> po czym stwierdzasz ze ktos jest normalny?
<m477> spójz na zippa
<julek> jak ktos pisze jak debil to jest debilem
<m477> spójrz*
<termi> problem pojawia sie gdy okazuje sie to na koncu dopiero  jak to mialo miejsce kilka dni temu gdy jacekowski tlumaczyl komus cos tam :)
<m477> 'komuś coś tam'?
<termi> no nie pamietam o co szlo cos tam o podkrecanie timingow czy kij wie cego
<termi> czego*
<m477> ;d
<m477> pechowiec?
<termi> nie pamietam :)
<matti__> no i ...
<julek> m477: na 100% nie
<m477> k je**ać to, ide coś obejrzyć, zanim doprowadze się do stanu agonalnego
<GriGi> m477, tyle to z fizyki i ja pamiętam ale IRCowego slangu nadal nie rozumiem w pełni ;).
<julek> ja to nawet lubie jak czasem przyjdzie jakis kretyn:)
<julek> ja bym ich nie banowal
<julek> tylko cwaniaczkow nie lubie
<GriGi> julek, czasami ktoś musi ludzi rozweselić :).
<julek> :)
<termi> fakt bo nudne by bylo zycie wtedy :)
<termi> m477: co proponujesz?
<m477> he?
<m477> csi
<termi> eee
<julek> a "troska o utrzymanie poziomu" to jakas farsa:P
<m477> sry
<GriGi> Apropo seriali to jak ktoś nie oglądał polecam Breaking Bad
<julek> ja polecam "zmiennikow"
<termi> o czym to?
<termi> ja alternatywy 4
<matti__> a ja dlaczego ja
<termi> to serial?
<julek> a ja brudne sprawy
<GriGi> dlaczego ja wydało nową wersję, "pamiętniki z wakacji"
<termi> o juz wole sex w wielkim miescie
<GriGi> wersja kolekcjonerska dla fanów juz dostępna w najbliższym kiosku ;)
<termi> zaraz wroci i bedzie pytal dlaczego ja
<termi> :)
<matti__> bo mi wifi traci sygnał
<julek> matti__: moze sasiad router przestawil
<matti__> żeby nie było płacę za internet ;)
<termi> kuj ogladam po prostu walcz 2
<julek> mocny tytul
<julek> to to samo, co "po prostu tancz"?
<termi> tak tylko tam tancza w klatce i na piesciach
<julek> hmm...
<julek> ide zobaczyc co jest w lodowce poza piwem
<termi> ryz:)
<matti__> światło
<termi> lód tez
<termi> chyba ma ta lodowke za rogiem cos go dlugo nie ma :)
<julek> heh...
<termi> smacznego julek
<julek> termi: jem parówy
<julek> z reala
<cih997> hej, mam uruchomionego z hdd 9.04. Mam na pendrive 11.04 zrobiony przez asystenta dysku uruchomieniowego. PC nie bootuje mi z USB :/ Mogę z poziomu 9.04 w skończonym czasie zainstalować 11.04 wykorzystując ten pendrive? Zależy mi na całkowitym formacie i repartycjonowaniu.
<Ashiren> huh
<julek> mozna zainstalowac i z hdd
<julek> trzeba wypakowac pliki na jakas partycje i zainstalowac bootloader
<cih997> julek: jest to jakaś myśl ale będzie zabawa z grubem. Przydałoby się coś szybszego.
<julek> hmm... zadna zabawa, mozna sobie w pare minut poradzic ze wszystkim:)
<cih997> a nie możnaby bezpośrednio z konsoli gruba?
<cih997> pytanie czy widzi USB
<julek> a nie wiem... moze i sie da
<julek> wloz usb i zobacz czy da sie: rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<julek> chainloader +1
<julek> w grub1 oczywiscie
<julek> to moze odpali gruba z patyka
<cih997> dokładnie to robię, zobaczymy
<Wizard> cześć
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> :<
 * Wizard walczy z pandaboardem
<julek> z pedobearem?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> pandaboard to pedobear po angielsku
<Wizard> http://pandaboard.org
<Wizard> gówno nie arm
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> zamówiliśmy 3
<Wizard> dwie działają, jedna ma focha
<cih997> julek: grub widzi urządzenie fd1 po włożeniu pendrive. rootnoverify(fd1) ok. chainloader +1 zwraca [0,0,10][0,0,512]. potem daję boot. zwraca Starting up... i wisi :/
<cih997> julek: jakieś pomysły?
<julek> hmm... nie
<cih997> julek: obstawiam że pendrive coś knoci. IMO to powinno pójść
<Stirlitz> nie masz innego pena? mój z jednego sie botuje z drugiego nie, natomiast w robocie na odwrót ;)
<Stirlitz> mozesz jescze upgrade normalnie zrobić o ile jakies normalne łacze
<cih997> Stirlitz: łącze 2Mbps i procek 1.5GHz, niby nie ma czasu na upgrade ale schodzi z tym pendrive też :/
<julek> cih997: z hdd juz bys to zrobil
<cih997> [Errno 2] No such file or directory przy tworzeniu bootloadera przez USB  startup disk creator :| pendrive zaraz poleci do kosza. Tylko jeszcze sprawdze czy to nie sterownik usb 3.0
<qermit> cih997: to zależy od biosu
<qermit> znajomy ma takiego lapka który bootuj tylko wybrane przez siebie karty
<Stirlitz> albo deboostrap na podmontowanym katalogu, potem podmieniasz zawartość instalujesz gruba, odpalasz apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i idziesz spać
<Quintasan> Wizard: Ciesz się że nie masz iMX53
<Quintasan> To jest dopiero cyrk :O
<GriGi> Wspaniale, wlaśnie się dowiedziałem że pidgin ustawia mi opis "Nie ma mnie teraz przy komputerze" jak jestem zw, da się to jakoś wyłączyć?
<GriGi> zwykłe zw a nie jakieś opisy?
<GriGi> nigdzie w konfiguracji tego nie ma -,-
<Quintasan> W ustawieniach powinien być ustawienia statusów
<Quintasan> i szukaj czegoś w stylu Wiadomość statusu
<GriGi> Własnie nie ma, ale wyszukałem coś w google że trzeba wtedy ręcznie zedytować status.xml o0
<GriGi> trochę dziwne, ale nie ważne, mi takie rzeczy nie straszne :P
<Stirlitz> to chyba w ubuntu 6.x
<Stirlitz> zawsze to tam bylo dopóki uzywałem pidgina, chyba że w ramach "upraszczania" interfejsa wywalili ;P
<Wizard> cześć Quintasan
<Wizard> cześć Stirlitz
 * Wizard ostatnio fan kde
<Wizard> znów
<Quintasan> Bo KDE++
<Wizard> chociaż i tak tęsknie za starymi, dobrymi, czasami
<GriGi> Nie cierpię takich automatycznych opisów ustawianych bez mojej wiedzy :/
<Quintasan> Nowe ficzery w 4.8
<Wizard> jak będę miał czas, to sportuję kde1 tak, żeby się budowało też na tych chorych architekturach z dupy
<Wizard> bo jak na razie to tylko na ppc działa ;P
<Quintasan> bdfhjk \o
<Stirlitz> jej dzisiaj mialem "przyjemność" z kde, i idź pan w chuj
<bdfhjk> cześć Quintasan
<bdfhjk> :-)
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: Nie spodziewałem się, że Tobie będę musial mówić żeby nie klnąć :D
<matti_> gorące krzesła ;)
<Quintasan> \o/
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> eh
<Stirlitz> no cóz w imie słusznej sprawy
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: nie ma to jak siedzieć 1m od siebie i rozmawiać poprzez IRC :-)
<Stirlitz> ;P
<Wizard> Stirlitz: w imię
<Wizard> szanuj język
<Quintasan> IRC - pokonuje bariery nie do przełamania
<Wizard> tja..
<bdfhjk> :-)
<Stirlitz> przyzwyczajam sie do laptopowej klawiatury, arghh znowu bym poklnął
<matti_> prędkości światła np.?
<cih997> Stirlitz: poszło z nokia e52. Pendrive w kosz.
<Quintasan> Wizard: jak coś to ja kopię :P
<Wizard> Quintasan: k
<Stirlitz> Wilczek, znowu miał opa Wizard?
<Stirlitz> pewne rzeczy sie nie zmieniają
<Wizard> Stirlitz: bardzo śmieszne :S
<Wizard> nie miał opa
<Wizard> se chciałem sobie zdjąć
<Quintasan> tab fail
<Quintasan> :O
<Stirlitz> jak zwykle ;P
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: Do mnie to czy nie, bo nie ogarniam zbytnio :P
<Quintasan> bdfhjk: Te pomieszczenia są za duże, powinniśmy siedzieć ściśnięci jak sardynki w puszce
<Quintasan> Wilczek: Jak tam tłumaczenia?
<Wilczek> Quintasan: Stoją daleko w polu :/
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: coraz więcej osób się pojawia
<Wizard> jakie tłumaczenia?
<Quintasan> Wilczek: To byłoby ciekawie jakby się coś ruszło, nie mówię że miliard linijek od razu ale postęp musi być
<Quintasan> na razie ubuntu-manual
<Quintasan> dla wprawy
<Quintasan> a potem dokumentacja i aplikacje specyficzne dla ubuntu
<Quintasan> a potem dokumentacja
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: Tobie też gmail się tnie ?
<Quintasan> bdfhjk: W ogóle nie chce mi poczty aplikacja Androidowa synchronizować poczty
<Quintasan> Nie wiem czemu.
<Wizard> Quintasan: co robicie?
<Wizard> Quintasan: to nie jest #android
<Quintasan> Wizard: siedzimy metr od siebie na udsie
<Quintasan> temat: Ubuntu and Phones
<Wizard> śmierdzi kupą
<Quintasan> obecnie odkrywają jak to android rozwiązuje pewne sprawy
<Wizard> telefony są od dzwonienia
<Wizard> android psuje pewne sprawy
<Wizard> przekonałem się posiadając telefon z androidem
<Wizard> szykuj opa, bo będą rzucał mięsem
<Wizard> spierdolone gówno
<Wizard> naprawdę
<matti_> Wizard musisz się sam wykick'ać
<Wizard> tja
<Quintasan> Kara musi być
<matti_> w imię zasad :)
<Wizard> smutne, ale u mnie android wywołuje jedynie uśmiech politowania
<Quintasan> Ale za notoryczność jest /kb
<julek> kbw przychodzi?
<cih997> Wizard: można wiedzieć czemu? i jaką używasz alternatywę?
<Quintasan> Wizard: Mnie głównie działa, chociaż dzisiaj to coś strajkuje, ale da się żyć ogólnie
<julek> ludzie... android to system na telefon...
<Quintasan> julek: Dziękujemy Kapitanie Oczywisty
<Wizard> julek: ale ja o telefonie mówię
<julek> Wizard: no wlasnie... i do dzwonienia wystarcza
<Wizard> ehe..
<Wizard> musiałem konto na google założyć, żeby se program zainstalować
<Wizard> chore dziadostwo
<Quintasan> Na AppStore musisz numer karty kredytowej podać :P
<Wizard> w apt-gecie muszę się zalogować jako root
<Wizard> i to jest normalne
<Wizard> a nie jakieś androidy i inny chłam
<Wizard> w ogóle, linux bez X - śmieszne
<julek> to trzeba bylo sobie kupic jakas nokie n900
<cih997> ostatnio ubunciaka 11.04 uruchamiałem na 2.3.4
<Wizard> julek: nie kupowałem, w życiu bym czegoś takiego nie kupił
<cih997> przesiadłem sie z n900 na sgs2, nie żałuję
<Wizard> dali mi z pracy na siłę
<Quintasan> Wizard: czekaj na waylanda
<Quintasan> :P
<Wizard> Quintasan: tja
<Tyczek> A mi tam się podoba. Synchronizuje mi kontakty do gmaila.
<Tyczek> I mam w dupie wszystko. ;P
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że wtedy mój powerbook przestanie w ogóle wyświetlać cokolwiek na ekranie, bo komuś się o endianness zapomni
<qermit> Wizard: co ci dali?
<Wizard> qermit: telefon bez klawiatury!
<Wizard> i bez tarczy!
<Quintasan> Wizard zawsze marzył o telegrafie
<Quintasan> Po cholere komu telefon jak można mieć telegraf
<Wizard> no nie?
<GriGi> Wizard, trzeba mieć konto Google żeby instalować z marketu? Chyba już konto Google nie jest wymagane
<Wizard> no chyba jednak na tym dziadzie było
<Wizard> i od razu gnój - bez pozwolenia i pytania - se zaczął z tego konta ściągać pocztę
<Wizard> paranoja!
<qermit> Wizard: kondolencje
<Tyczek> Paranoja to Twoje paranoje. :D
<Wizard> qermit: póki co leży ten telefon od 4 dni wyłączony
<Wizard> a w tym markecie nic nie ma
<Wizard> ani kde, ani openoffice
<Wizard> ani vlc
<Tyczek> Ekspresu do kawy tez nie ma. ;/
<julek> ani sterownikow nvidia
<Wizard> ba - nawet xterma nie ma
<Wizard> zainstalowałem jakiś żałosny terminal, klepę na tej ekranowej, macanej klawiaturce ssh ja@komputer a on do mnie: access denied!
<Wizard> tinycorelinux mniej miejsca zajmuje, a więcej umie
<Stirlitz> jak ma byc do dzwonienia to po co tam coś instalujesz? do tego terminal pff
<Stirlitz> poza tym do dzwonienia to jest nokia classic
<Stirlitz> 10 dni bakteria trzyma a poczte po imapie tez umie
<GriGi> Wizard, nie przesadzaj, dotykalskie newschoolowe smartfony są fajne :P
<GriGi> sam mam HTC Desire
<BlessJah> GriGi: a miałeś smartfona z fizyczną qwerty?
<unx> siema
<GriGi> BlessJah, nie, ja to młode pokolenie raczej jestem, zawsze chciałem kupić ale "finanse" nie pozwalały i zwykle miałem normalny telefon
<GriGi> chociaż, może i stary jestem :P Tak czy inaczej nigdy nie miałem jakiegoś symbiana czy co innego z klawiaturą
<GriGi> a co, lepsiejszy taki?
<qermit> Wizard: ja sie zastanawiam nad jakimś tabletem teraz
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-03
<sysek> ale mgla jest
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=214&t=138643&start=200#p872874
<Szatan> ano mega mgła
<Szatan> eh, kompiluję kde 4.7.3
<sysek> fuu
<sysek> :(
<lisu> re
<arettrea> yoł
<m477> :)
<m477> jaki piękny dzień :-)
<m477> szkoda tylko ze tak pizga
<lisu> m477: u mnie slonko, temp nieco niska, ale ladniuchno, az chcialo by sie pie*lnąc tym wszystkim i wyjsc posiedziec przy browarku pod parasolem :}
<lisu> ale nic z tego, czas testować nowe oprogramowanie, urwać nać ;/
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> re
<matti_> kum
<lisu> testował kto tą nową mageie? kurde, musze przyznać, ze zrobili kawał dobrej roboty
<lisu> ... ale z kadu to dali ciała ;/
<matti_> lisu czemu?
<matti_> trochę żre to kadu, ale nie jest takie ostatnie
<lisu> matti_: bo przeciez kadu to caly czast chyba testowe jest, nigdy mi to poprawnie nie działało, a i teraz w nowej wersji co chwile "error" i wysypka
<lisu> brb
<matti_> suitch: zdecyduj się
<matti_> nie wiem ale kde mi się częściej sypie niż kadu
<matti_> znaczy wywala komunikat z błędem
<lisu> matti_: hmm, moze faktycznie kde, ale tylko kadu mi wywalało
<lisu> pewnie dlatego wole gnome
<lisu> hmm, wypróbuje jeszcze tą mageie ale z gnomem, zobaczymy, czy tez takie bledy sypie, czy to tylko wina K.
<matti_> KDE mi bardziej pasuje a używam gdzieś chyba od 3.5.4 a tak od samego początku
<lisu> kde 3 ogólnie było fajne, tylko coś mało stabilne jak dla mnie, mam na squeezie poinstalowane kde, ale i tak korzystam z gnomca i na wespół z fluxami
<matti_> mało stabilne to było 4.2 lub jeszcze niżej
<lisu> hmm, a pamietasz kde 2? kurde, to było fajne, nawet tak nie kaszaniło
<matti_> nie pamiętam przyfodę z linuksem zacząłem około 2008 roku
<matti_> *przygodę
<lisu> tak na poważnie, to ja też pewnie koło ubuntu 8.04 hoża hawajka (jesli sie nie myle), ale wcześniej to testowałem chyba ze milion różnych, począwszy od red hata 8 kuuupe lat temu, i żadne nie było wstanie przebić się przed windowsa, aż do wspomnianej 8.04
<matti_> ja chyba jedno ubu wcześniej
<matti_> 8.04 było do wyboru z kde 4/3
<matti_> z tego co pamiętam
<lisu> nie no też nawet ubuntu z 2006 roku kojarze, ale wtedy nie wykrywało mi połowy sprzętu, dlatego ciągle windows xp pełnił prym, dopiero tak 8.04 zaczęło bardzo ładnie sprzęt obsługiwać i nie wymagało dodatkowych sterów, wiec windows stał się "obsolete" dla mnie :]
<lisu> dobra, mozna by tak wspominac, ale kurde baza 'wisi' i jeszcze chwile i zaczna mi telefonowac
<lisu> o/
<mieciu> dobry
<Ozil> cze
<mieciu> o siemanko :)
<matti_> i koniec gadki
<Wizzir> o/
<m477> lisu: haha
<Wizzir> co znów lisu?
<sysek> zium
<m477> co mam zrobic w pliku xorg.conf zeby zamienic lewy z prawym monitorem w TwinView?
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> i manual nvidii
<jacekowski> to bylo cos w stylu leftsideof rightsideof
<m477> jacekowski: mam otwarty plik i nie ma tu czegoś takiego
<jacekowski> no to dodaj
<jacekowski> poszukaj tylko dokladnie jak
<tajwanuser> i zrob sobie kopie
<tajwanuser> tego pliku
<tajwanuser> zanim zrobisz reset:D
<m477> ogólnie najłatwiej zrobić to graficznie tylko, że oczywiście errorami sypie
<termi> ale te ubu 11.10 to złom
<termi> sie wkur.. jak na windowsie
<termi> bym byl
<matti_> termi: bym był :)
<m477> jak mam zmiany wprowadzić w zycie, Xy zresetować?
<jacekowski> ta
<m477> dupa nic się nie zmienia
<m477> winszuje programistom tak zacnego oprogramowania
<tajwanuser> mi sie zawsze zmienialo, jak cos wprowadzalem w tym pliku:D
<matti_> m477: przestaw monitory ;)
<m477> matti_: hahahaha
<m477> nie śmieszne
<matti_> m477: śmieszne, a nie śmiejesz się bo to Twój problem
<jacekowski> m477: to zle robisz cos
<jacekowski> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-g.html
<jacekowski> tu masz czytaj
<jacekowski>  Option "TwinViewOrientation"      "LeftOf"
<jacekowski> albo RightOf
<m477> jacekowski: w nivida-settings zrobiłem podgląd po ustawieniu i podmienilem recznie ten plik
<m477> no zmienialem juz to
<jacekowski> no to to nie masz twinview
<jacekowski> tylko xinerame albo cos innego
<m477> jak nie mam
<m477> mam opcje w nvidia-setting TwinView
<jacekowski> to nie znaczy ze twinview dziala
<jacekowski> pokaz loga
<m477> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/hash/a0c4924f002/ juz po zmianie
<m477> nie wiem czy to bedzie działać
<m477> nvidia-settings to wygenerowało
<jacekowski> pokaz loga
<matti_> dobry tekst ;)
<m477> jakiego loga
<jacekowski> xorga lgoa
<m477> nie rozumiem
<jacekowski> log xorga pokaz
<m477> jaki log
<jacekowski> lmgtfy.com/?q=xorg+log
<m477> świetnie bo się log ten nie chce stworzyć
<m477> jacekowski: nie moge zrobić loga bo wypieprza błedy
<m477> chuj w dupe z filozofią systemu przyjaznego użytkownikowi :/
<sysek> dobra, freebsd sie zainstalowalo
<sysek> teraz xy, gnome
<sysek> matti__: ogarnij neta
<matti_> wrr
<jacekowski> m477: loga nie robisz
<jacekowski> m477: log sie sam robi
<jacekowski> m477: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m477> jacekowski: hm lol, szukałem xorg...
<m477> no to są 4
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jest 1
<jacekowski> Xorg.0.log
<jacekowski> poczytaj
<m477> http://wklej.org/id/619717/
<m477> no dobra, ale co z tym logiem
<m477> jak już ustawiłem tego twina
<jacekowski> no to dziala ci ten twin?
<m477> już tak
<jacekowski> no to nic
<jacekowski> w logu by pisalo dlaczego nie dziala
<m477> tylko że jest jeszcze jedna kwestia
<m477> zdaje się że compiz mi wiesza komputer
<jacekowski> to nie uzywaj
<m477> ale nie wiem czy to przez niego
<BlessJah> lol
<m477> ogólnie coś menadrzer okien świeruje
<m477> menadżer
<BlessJah> log sam sie robi
<sysek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<sysek> o
<sysek> najs
<sysek> :))
<GriGi> Siema
<Quintasan> Dobry
<sysek> bsd zrobione
<sysek> :))
<sysek> hm
<sysek> lepiej tak wyglada
<sysek> |sysek|%~ >
<sysek> %~ > ?
<matti__> kum kum
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Dżem dobry ;)
<Trojanin> marmolada również.
<ZuaKobieta|DE> zna się ktoś na XFCE?
<termi> ZuaKobieta|DE: opisz w czym problem moze predzej ktos odpowie
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Wie ktoś czy na XFCE jest aplet panelu zawierający menu programów jak Unity?
<termi> pojecia nie mam :)
<termi> w necie nie pisza nic na ten temat?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> termi nie wiem czy piszą bo nie wiem jak się taki aplet nazywa
<ZuaKobieta|DE> i to jest główna przeszkoda :D
<qermit> nie ma
<ZuaKobieta|DE> ale jest chyba sposób na import i używanie apletów z gnome?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> a gnome ma taki aplet
<Trojanin> ZuaKobieta|DE: a po co Ci aplet z unity w xfce?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Trojanin z gnome jak już :) robię sobie system podobny do maka, przyzwyczaiłam się
<Trojanin> ZuaKobieta|DE: a o Docky słyszałaś?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> mam, używam, chodzi o menu typu plik, edycja, widok na górnym panelu
<Trojanin> a.
<ZuaKobieta|DE> no właśnie :)
<ZuaKobieta|DE> xfce4-panel-plugin-xfapplet się to chyba nazywa
<ZuaKobieta|DE> ale nie mogę znaleźć wersji deb :P
<Trojanin> apt-get'em nie zainstalujesz? :P
<ZuaKobieta|DE> wywala błąd
<Trojanin> chyba kompilacja ze źródła zostaje
<ZuaKobieta|DE> w tym nie jestem mocna :P
<ZuaKobieta|DE> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin_0.1.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb.html#download
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ghy4bb> (at pkgs.org)
<ZuaKobieta|DE> tylko chyba coś jeszcze trzeba doinstalować :(
<ZuaKobieta|DE> bo możliwość jest dodania, ale lista pusta ;P
<Trojanin> zobacz, co będzie jak to zainstalujesz
<ZuaKobieta|DE> właśnie mówię - jest aplet, jest opcja dodawania, lista możliwych do dodania rzeczy - pusta
<Trojanin> http://wiki.suse.pl/wiki/index.php/Xfce#Aplety_GNOME_na_panelu_Xfce
<ZuaKobieta|DE> To jest właśnie to co zainstalowałam :)
<ZuaKobieta|DE> teraz nie wiem gdzie szukać apletów gnoma :D
<ZuaKobieta|DE> najlepiej w paczce
<GriGi> nosz to o szału mnie to Ubuntu One doprowadzi :/ reinstal systemu i nadal nie działa
<Trojanin> ZuaKobieta|DE: http://wiki.xfce.org/tips#how_to_use_the_alternative_gnome-menu może to pomoże?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Trojanin dzięjuje, już patrze :)
<mati75> ZuaKobieta|DE: dla ubuntu 11.10 chcesz applety?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> mati75 tak
<ZuaKobieta|DE> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-universe-i386/gnome-main-menu_0.9.14-1_i386.deb/download/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3plo949> (at pkgs.org)
<ZuaKobieta|DE> znaazłam to, ale nie spełnia zależności
<Trojanin> znalazłaś dla Ubuntu 10.10
<ZuaKobieta|DE> no niestety
<Trojanin> a na pewno tego w repo nie ma? :P
<mati75> ZuaKobieta|DE: zapomnij na 11.10 nie pójdą
<ZuaKobieta|DE> mati75 wiem
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Trojanin nie wiem jak to sprawdzić :P
<ZuaKobieta|DE> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-main-menu
<ZuaKobieta|DE> jest to, ale nie wiem jak zainstalować  :(
<Trojanin> sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Pakiet gnome-main-menu nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet.
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny
<ZuaKobieta|DE> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<ZuaKobieta|DE> nosz niemożliwe, że nie ma gdzieś wszystkich apletów gnome dostępnych :(
<Trojanin> hmm
<Trojanin> masz repozytoria zgodne z oryginalnymi (patrz topic)?
<ZuaKobieta|DE> chyba nie wszystkie
<ZuaKobieta|DE> ha
<ZuaKobieta|DE> po wpisaniu sudo apt-get install gnome-panel chciało mi się całe gnome zainstalować :D
<ZuaKobieta|DE> eee i nic to nie dało ;) no nic, dziękuje za pomoc, pozostaje mi tylko czekać, aż takie menu się pojawi może kiedyś :)
<ZuaKobieta|DE> macie na do widzenia http://piekielni.pl/19198
<ZuaKobieta|DE> papa :)
<Szatan> ZuaKobieta|DE: nie!
<Szatan> ZuaKobieta|DE: droga Aniu :D
<ZuaKobieta|DE> Co nie?
<Szatan> ZuaKobieta|DE: poróbmy razem coś złego
<ZuaKobieta|DE> dobra alt+f4 na 3, 2, 1 ;D
<ZuaKobieta|DE> papa :)
<Szatan> no dobra
<zuber> jak usunac sudo(zeby dostep do roota tylko przez su)
<althorion> EDITOR=nano visudo i zakomentować jak leci.
<althorion> Względnie można samo sudo też usunąć, apt-get purge sudo.
<zuber> dzieki
<Szatan> zuber: sudo su && passwd && apt-get purge sudo :P
<zuber> sudo poszlo, ale nie wiem czemu winetricks tez poszlo, a gdy chce same winetricks wgrac to pakietem zaleznym jest i tak sudo ;/ da sie cos z tym zrobic zeby bylo winetricks bez sudo?
<althorion> Samemu składać paczkę. Dużo roboty.
<Szatan> zuber: su -c ?
<zuber> nie znam sie tak na linuxie zeby zrobic taka paczke z su -c wiec odpada :)
<Drathir> ciekawe dlaczego sudo bo aplikacje z prawami danego użytkownika są uruchamiane chyba...
<zuber> racja
<Drathir> witam tak w ogóle.. .
<zuber> witaj
<zuber> co byscie doradzili: gnome-shell czy unity na laptopie? unity zrzera 200 mb ramu wiecej ale chodzi szybciej niz gnome-shell na kartach ATI
<Ashiren> ile masz ramu na laptopie
<zuber> 2gb
<Ashiren> jesli tylko patrzysz na ram to lepiej wez to co szybciej chodzi
<Ashiren> wieksze zuzycie ramu nie wplywa na zmniejszona wydajnosc na linuxie
<Ashiren> no chyba ze jest zapchany
<zuber> dzieki, swoja droga cos jest nie tak skoro gnome-shell wyciaga 80 fpsow na ati a unity 160(na nvidii juz normalnie)
<phob0s> sprawdzasz przez glxgears
<phob0s> ?
<zuber> nie, na jakies stronie gosciu caly benchmark zrobil
<phob0s> mhmm
<phob0s> a masz jakie sterowniki do ATI?
<phob0s> dziala Ci akceleracja 3d?
<zuber> nie mam jeszcze zainstalowanego sterownika, jakis blad mam i teraz dochodze jak to zrobic
<phob0s> kiedys mialem ati:D
<phob0s> i zalowalem:D
<phob0s> nvidia i intel bezproblemowo:D
<zuber> hehe, problem solved... na chama kilka razy dalem instaluj i teraz bez problemu poszlo
<zuber> reboot
<zuber> jak sprawdzic liczbe fpsow?
<Szatan> glxgears?
<phob0s> glxgears nie jest benchmarkiem
<zuber> hehe cos chyba nie tak: 9134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1826.745 FPS. nie za duzo?
<jacekowski> zuber: nie
<jacekowski> zuber: to jest wzglednie malo
<jacekowski> zuber: ale glxgears nie jest benchmarkiem dobrym
<phob0s> gtkperf mozesz np. obadac
<m477> w compizie jest funkcja do wyswietlania fps :>
<phob0s> mi na debianie, glxgears pokazuje 60 fpsow, co pokrywa sie z czestotliwoscia wyswietlania monitora
<zuber>  gtkperf pokazuje czas a nie fpsy
<Szatan> glxspheres ?
<zuber> nie mam takeigo programu, w repo tez tego nie ma
<phob0s> ale czemu akurat fpsy chcesz sprawdzac?
<zuber> bo chce sprawdzic jak mi szybko komputer chodzi(przeciez po to sa benchmarki, co nie?:))
<Szatan> zuber: bo się nazywa paczka virtualgl :P
<kasztan85> witam
<Szatan> witaj
<zuber> czesc
<Szatan> kasztan85: już jest za późno na kasztany :D
<zuber> co bedzie w ubuntu 12.04LTS: unity czy gnome-shell?
<Szatan> zuber: unity
<Kwpolska> zuber: w ubuntu ~nigdy nie bedzie oficjalnie gnome shell
<Quintasan> wayland
<Quintasan> :P
<Filar> właśnie
<Filar> kiedy wayland wchodzi?
 * Filar slaps Quintasan around a bit with a large trout 
<Filar> Mówił coś Mark?
<zuber> wayland dlugo nie pociagnie
<zwierzch> znacie jakiś fajny edytor do html/css?
<zwierzch> dawno tu nie byłem i nie jestem w temacie
<Filar> zuber, dlaczego?
<zuber> zwierzch: bluefish
<Kwpolska> zwierzch: najlepiej fajny edytor do wszystkiego (vim) albo IDE (geany)
<zuber> Filar: x'y to potega i zniszczy waylanda :D
<zwierzch> no no ten bluefish ciekawy jest
<zwierzch> a orientujecie sie moze jak zamontowac ftp? na widnowsie używałem programu netdrive
<zuber> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=76423
<zwierzch> dzieki :)
<zuber> czemu z firefoxa z about:config zniknelo wiekszosc general.useragent. gdzie to teraz mozna zmienic?
<Kwpolska> zuber: a czemu z internetu zniknely google?
<Kwpolska> zwierzch: nautilus->file->connect to server
<zuber> Kwpolska: nie czaje cie
<tajwanuser> Kwpolska: w vimie nawet nie mozna skopiowac uzywajac ctrl+c:D
<Filar> a ctrl+shift+c próbowałeś?
<tajwanuser> Filar: jestem przyzwyczajony do ctrl+c
<tajwanuser> :)
<Filar> a ja do obu
<Filar> bo w terminalu i tak muszę używać shift
<zuber> jeszcze gorzej jest z wklejaniem :D
<Filar> ctrl shift v?
<Filar> różnica literki
<zuber> shift insert
<tajwanuser> nie no... jakos wole gedit, prosty, skromny i bardzo uzyteczny:)
<Filar> ja robię na v
<Trojanin> można też zaznaczyć tekst i wkleić środkowym przyciskiem myszy ;)
<Filar> zuber
<Filar> nie wiem skąd shift insert wytrzasnąłeś
<Filar> aż muszę spróbować
<tajwanuser> a ostatnio netbeans, choc korzystam z 0.05% jego funkcjonalnosci
<tajwanuser> w edytorze do pascala pod windows tak jest
<Filar> zuber, wow działa!
<Filar> ale strasznie niewygodne
<Filar> po co się męczyć?
<zuber> hehe ja myslalem ze na unixach tylko shift insert ;D
<zuber> a ja jeszcze musze sie meczyc bo insert mam razem z delete wiec musze shift+fn+insert
<zuber> no nie, teraz czuje sie oszukany
<Filar> a mi gdzieś na owej klawiaturze zniknął prawy ctrl
<Filar> i muszę żyć bez niego...
<Filar> nowej*
<zuber> ja ani razu jeszcze nie nacisnalem prawego ctrl czy shifta
<Filar> czuję się taki samotny bez tego ctrla :<
<Kwpolska> tajwanuser: to jestes debilem.
<zuber> jak ustawic przycisk zamkniecia itp po prawej stronie okna bez gconf-editora?
<tajwanuser> Kwpolska: to jak nazwiesz kogos, kto utrudnia sobie zycie uzywajac terminalowego edytora?
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=215&t=152639
<phob0s> terminalowe edytory sa fajne
<tajwanuser> jak chce sie wygladac bardziej pro przed znajomymi;)
<Psotnick> tajwanuser: wiesz, jakie oni gały robią? :D
<phob0s> nie
<Trojanin> ja tam wolę nano od np. gedit
<Trojanin> ale vi już nie :P
<Psotnick> ja tam wolę vima on np. nano :D
<phob0s> szybsze, na serwerze zdalnym tylko terminalowe
<kklimonda> termi: utrudnia?
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: ^
<Enlik> hm, nano jest jeszcze mniej fajny niż gedit…
<tajwanuser> kklimonda: w terminalu nie zrobisz wszystkiego, choc wiem, ze mozna zrobic calkiem duzo
<kklimonda> na nano świat się nie kończy ;)
<tajwanuser> i nie wszystko wyswietlisz
<Enlik> kklimonda: ano, odniosłem się do wypowiedzi wyżej :)
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: to co wyświetlisz w gedit, wyświetlisz w terminalu
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: zrobisz też to samo
<tajwanuser> nie wyswietlisz chocby pionowej kresli o szerokosci mniejszej niz jeden znak, albo malej ikonki pomocnej przy nawigacji, czy roznych rozmiarow czcionek w roznych miejscach - np.  w panelu bocznym mam strukture katalogow i tam oczekuje malej czcionki i wciec o szerokosci 1.5 znaku, a w polu do edycji juz inne jczcionki
<zuber> jak w linuxie robi sie specjalne znaki ascii(na windzie alt+ klawiatura numeryczna)
<Psotnick> a jakie to są znaki specjalne ASCII?
<Psotnick> w sensie znak o konkretnym kodzie?
<Trojanin> ASCII czy unicode? :P
<kklimonda> tajwanuser: ale też nie musisz tego wyświetlać - pionowa kreska sama w sobie nie jest celem, oznaczenie 80 kolumny jest
<zuber> hmm, a to unicode jest hehe
<Trojanin> no unikod, unikod.
<kklimonda> zuber: w Gtk+ robisz ctrl+shift i piszesz numer
<kklimonda> tfu, piszesz u i numer
<kklimonda> czyli u1234
<zuber> dzieki bardzo
<zuber> 6/2(1+2)=?
<Filar> 9
<Filar> ?
<zuber> lub 1
<Filar> 1 nie
<tajwanuser> 9
<tajwanuser> ;]
<Filar> kiedyś już się na to nabrałem
<zuber> mnozenie i dzielenie ma taki sam priorytet
<Filar> no i co?
<Filar> liczy się kolejność zapisu wtedy
<Filar> ale i tak to jest głupie
<Filar> i intuicja podpowiada, że  1
<Filar> i wydaje mi się, że w szkole nigdy nie miałem takiego przykładu
<Filar> inaczej bym zapamiętał i się nie nabrał...
<phob0s> inaczej bys zapisal
<Filar> ?
<phob0s> chyba, ze nie na matmie, a programowaniu
<zuber> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/newsfeed/000/112/837/16h6ja8.jpg?1302454815
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tc8432> (at s3.amazonaws.com)
<Filar> na matmie :]
<Filar> http://klid.pl/ramka/5289/14-znakow-interpunkcyjnych-o-ktorych-istnieniu-pewnie-nie-wiedziales/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69tp3bc> (at klid.pl)
<Trojanin> zuber: tak samo zapiszesz dzielenie przez 2(1+2)
<Trojanin> zuber: dlatego po 6/2 powinien być znak mnożenia
<Filar> a jak google pokazuje?
<Filar> 9
<Filar> zaraz sprawdzę na kalkulatorze...
<Trojanin> wolframalpha też 9
<Trojanin> ale tu mogą być dwie interpretacje ;)
<Filar> kalk też 9
<Trojanin> 6/2 x (1+2)
<Trojanin> i 6/[2(1+2)]
<zuber> nie trzeba znaku mnozenia
<tajwanuser> lol, nad czym tu sie zastanawiac:D
<Trojanin> z pominiętym kwadratowym
<Trojanin> 'naczy, w mianowniku 2(1+2)
<zuber> kiedys gdzies widzialem bodajze 2+2=5
<zuber> czy cos podobnego
<Filar> tak, a TT najprościej zaokrąglić do 5 :D
<Filar> po co się męczyć
<Filar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtJ77qsLrpw&feature=player_embedded
<Filar> omg
<Filar> jak oni to robią?
<Filar> całe życie na algorytmach?
<Coen> Czesc, czy moge sobie was zmacac?
<Filar> nie, zmacaj sobie grę w życie
<zuber> co to jest ten droste effect?
<Filar> zuber, nie wiem, ale chodzi w ogóle o tą całą grę w życie
<Filar> a stworzenie czegoś takiego jak na filmie, to już w ogóle nie pojęte dla mnie
<zuber> mi to przypomina hologram
<Filar> wut?
<Filar> lecę, dobranoc
<zwierzch> macie jakiś pomysł dlaczego irc, gg, torrent, pingowanie itd. działa a przeglądarka wyrzuca brak odebranych danych (324)?
<zuber> 324?
<zwierzch> @zuber err_empty_response
<zuber> i masz ten blad przy kazdej stronie?
<zwierzch> tak
<zwierzch> rozpoznawanie nazw działa dobrze
<zwierzch> bo ping śmiga
<zuber> jaka przegladarka?
<zwierzch> chrome
<zuber> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=84313
<zwierzch> ale na telefonie też palringo śmiga a przeglądarka nie
<zwierzch> nawet tego nie przeczytam bo nie działa :P
<zwierzch> coś z ruterem chyba
<zuber> sprobuj w innej przegladarce
<zwierzch> w innych też nic
<zuber> a jak to nie od przegladarki to zobacz na routerze nie masz zablokowanego portu 80 :D
<zuber> albo na chama: zrestartuj router hehe
<zwierzch> resetowałem dziada
<zwierzch> ssh nie działa
<zwierzch> a ftp już tak o_0
<zwierzch> no ki diabeł
<zuber> sprobuj getem cos wyciagnac
<zwierzch> nic
<zuber> co ci wyrzuca w konsoli? 324?
<termi> kklimonda: co utrudnia?
<Ozil> może firewall ?
<zuber> na telefonie tez mu nie dziala
<Ozil> niech w routerze ustawi dmz na jakieś urządzenie
<zwierzch> sprawdzałem na windowsie, też nic
<zuber> iptraf'em zobacz czy cos przesyla
<zwierzch> a nie, wgetem pograłem stronę googla
<zwierzch> i poszło
<zwierzch> a przeglądarka nie działa
<zwierzch> aptem pobrałem iptrafa
<zuber> hehe w ostatecznosci wget strona && firefox strona
<zuber> hehe
<zwierzch> :P
<zwierzch> jest taka mozliwosc zeby isp zablokowal przegladarki przez niezaplacona fakture?
<zwierzch> bo ojciec mowi ze nie zaplacil :P
<zuber> sprawdz w umowie
<zwierzch> ale wydaje mi sie ze calkiem by obcieli
<zuber> poczekaj jeszcze troche to ci obetna calkiem :D
<zwierzch> jesli tak to po naglowkach jakos musieliby to zrobic? skoro port nie jest zablokowany
<zuber> sprawdz czy ci wchodzi strona twojego isp
<zwierzch> nie wchodzi
<zuber> z czego masz neta?
<zwierzch> multimo
<zuber> poszperam  w umowie
<zuber> moze cos sie znajdzie
<zwierzch> jak wyłączyć w chrome wysyłanie user-agenta i innych którymi przeglądarka się przedstawia? wget nic takiego nie podaje i działa więc może tak też zadziała :)
<zuber> inaczej
<zuber> sprobuj wget -U "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.0.1) Gecko/20021003" onet.pl
<zwierzch> no działa ;/
<zwierzch> czyli to nie to
<zuber> no niestety
<zwierzch> uwaga, lynx działa normalnie
<zwierzch> to nie na mój umysł
<zuber> zrob tak, sprawdz jakiego masz useragenta w chrome wklej to do wget -U "" jakasstrona - odpal to. jak zadziala to znaczy ze cos masz z przegladarkami
<zwierzch> a jak to sprawdzic?
<zwierzch> about:config w chromie nie dziala
<zuber> w firefoxie w pasku adresu wpisujesz about:config i tam jest
<zuber> nie mam pojecia jak jest w chrome
<zwierzch> no ale znow w telefonie na androidzie palringo dziala
<zuber> i btw. ty masz chrome czy chromium
<zwierzch> przegladarka, opera mini, market juz nie
<zwierzch> chrome
<zwierzch> ok, dzieki za pomoc
<zwierzch> zobacze jutro, podlacze starego sagema na usb
<zwierzch> jesli bedzie to samo to znaczy ze trzeba zaplacic rachunek :P
<zwierzch> narka
<zuber> hehe ja ci poradze jaknajszybciej to zglosic
<zuber> przeczytaj 4.7.2
<zuber> w regulaminie multimo
<zwierzch> co tam jest?
<zwierzch> bo nie mam ja sprawdzic
<zuber> dostajesz 1/30 abonentu dziennie
<zuber> jak ci net nie dziala
<zwierzch> ok, dzieki
<zuber> powodzenia
<zuber> och
<zuber> szkoda ze poszedl
<termi> heh ale zippa sie na forum obudzil
<termi> sysek: byl tu dzisiaj?
<zuber> jest na rynku dostepny internet mobilny bez limitu przesylu danych?
<phob0s> aero2
<phob0s> chyba
<phob0s> w playu po przekroczeniu limitu Ci maleje predkosc, ale net nadal jest
<zuber> hehe to wiem, mialem to gowno
<zuber> takie internety sa dla przecietnych uzytkownikow
<zuber> a np ja uzywam w najgorszym wypadku 2gb/dzien
<zuber> to aero2 oferuje internet za darmo, cos tu smierdzi hehe
<qermit> moc moe śmierdzi
<qermit> muszą bo dostali częstotliwości
<qermit> na takich warunkach
<zuber> 256kb/s przez 1. rok a potem 512kb/s
<zuber> lipa troche
<qermit> po co tobie lepszy net w komórce?
<phob0s> albo w laptop+modem
<zuber> wlasnie mi chodzi o laptop+modem
<phob0s> zawsze mozesz laptop+aircrack=profit
<qermit> zuber: zawsze możesz cyfrowy polsat sobie kupić
<phob0s> poza aero2 nie ma nic innego bez ograniczen
<zuber> phob0s: ale nie wszedzie zlapiesz siec
<phob0s> ale cos slyszalem, ze aero2 po 60 min zrywa polaczenie
<zuber> tak 7.2 punkt regulaminu
<karmelek> re
<phob0s> no ale Ci zerwie tylko i sie znowu logujesz
<karmelek> ale gdzie w tym aero jest haczyk?
<SpitfirePL> ph0bos: "Jest, jest 99%!!! - Remote host closed the connection" :p
<zuber> przelecialem cala umowe i jedyne co to ze masz internet 36miesiecy od daty ogloszenia regulaminu
<zuber> czyli od 10 maja 2011r.
<zuber> nie chce mi sie liczyc hehe
<karmelek> no ale musi gdzies byc
<karmelek> za darmo przeciez nic nie ma
<zuber> placisz jednorazowo 27
<zuber> za karte pin i cos tam jeszcze
<phob0s> jest chaczyk
<phob0s> haczyk*
<phob0s> musisz miec modem z jakas tam zajebista
<phob0s> specyfikacja
<Ozil> pozatym nie działa to ze wszystkimi modemami
<phob0s> i kolo 200zl wybulic jeszcze
<karmelek> bardziej bym sie bal o to co z danymi zrobia\
<zuber> modem musi byc zgodny z normami technologicznymi ETSI
<zuber> warto kupic podstawke chlodzaca dla laptopa?
<qermit> nie
<karmelek>  bezsens
<zuber> lol@ mysz saitek cyborg rat 9
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<karmelek> kiedys to tu ruch byl...
<BlessJah> karmelek?
<BlessJah> lol, kope lat cie tu nie widzialem
<termi> dalej jest
<termi> tylko teraz spia
<BlessJah> nie, nie ma
<termi> skoro tak uważasz
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-04
<zuber> exit
<zuber_shell> exit
<sysek> ble
<sysek> Szatan: skompiluj mi gentoo na kompie
<lisu> re
<matti_> pre
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> ja kurwie
<SpitfirePL> m477: ?
<m477> wlasnie wstalem i jeszcze jestem naje...
<SpitfirePL> Lol
<m477> nom
<m477> a browarki sie koncza
<m477> lazienka zajeta ..
<lisu> m477: witaj w klubie x]
<m477> lisu: witam o/
<lisu> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> lisu: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 10 hours, 32 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <julek> ani sterownikow nvidia
<m477> naszczescie mam pol niedopiotego piwa
<m477> ale ojebalbym cos wysoko kalorycznego teraz
<lisu> m477: no to dobre na smolenie ;]
<m477> jeszcze ze dwa by sie przydaly
<lisu> hehe
<m477> to dopiero kropla w morzu potrzeb
<lisu> mowa
<m477> aa pizze bym zjadl
<m477> ale zamkniete wszystko pewnie :P
<lisu> ja zapiekanki juz zjadłem, wlasnie piem popychałem, jeszcze łyk i koniec dobroci
<m477> ja przedchwila co oczy otworzylem to byl szok
<m477> trampek + sachara ;/
<lisu> cos kiepsko balowaliscie, 9 a ty juz na nogach
<lisu> x]
<m477> oj nie wiem
<m477> a ty
<SpitfirePL> m477: ja też jak wstaję to siadam do kompa x]
<m477> przed 2 sie chyba skonczyło
<m477> bo laski wymiekły, pf
<m477> SpitfirePL: gz
<lisu> a ja delikatnie, tylko bo piwo zostało x]
<m477> lisu: ja wczoraj miałem przyjemność pić cin-cin->wódke->browary->gin
<m477> i jeszcze mam zakwasy na biodrze od wciagania kumpla do akademika przez okno, które ma około 2,5 m
<m477> a typ waży 110 kg
<SpitfirePL> Lool
<lisu> m477: akademickie zycie ;] - człowiek juz pozapominał jak to było :)
<m477> hehe
<m477> pewnie też niedługo zapomne
<lisu> m477: mówie ci - korzystaj póki możesz - hehe
<m477> i tak nie powinienem bo mam dużo roboty :S
<m477> kurwa pizzeria od 11stej
<lisu> http://nt.interia.pl/internet/wiadomosci/news/internet-explorer-tak-zle-jeszcze-nie-bylo,1716501
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5ryt57l> (at nt.interia.pl)
<lisu> stało się
<m477> ja bym powiedzał ze jest masakra
<m477> osobiście nie znam nikogo kto IE używa
<lisu> tylko o 49,58 proc. ciągle za dużo :D
<lisu> m477: mało ludzi waść znasz, za to rozsądnych
<matti_> m477: co to ten sachar -sahara?
<m477> matti_: WAT?
<m477> lisu: mam taką zasadę
 * m477 kończy piwo, zaczyna zgrzytać zębami
<matti_> coś mówiłeś trampek + sachar
<m477> że sucho w ui w buzi :-(
<matti_> wczoraj mecz oglądałem to też tak popiłem nieco
<matti_> mnie najbardziej wkurzają suche śluzówki w nosie na kacu do reszty się przyzwyczaiłem
<lisu> są 2 rady na to: albo nie pić, albo nei trzeźwieć, wtedy nie ma się kaca x]
<m477> haha lisu
<matti_> lisu i tak i tak się nie da
<m477> fakt też mam suche
<m477> ale nie przszkadza mi to
<m477> gorzej ze trzezwieje :S
<matti_> m477: to dobrze w końcu można jeść
<matti_> i będziesz miał siłę, żeby pić dalej :)
<m477> i tak jestem glodny
<m477> w kit
<m477> wlasnie tosty szykuje :S
<termi> smacznego
<m477> dzięki
<m477> + zajebałem wspólokatorowi browara ]:->
<termi> :)
<termi> btw po 2 osoby w pokoju?
<m477> tak
<matti_> jak masz segmentowca to się przeleć po lodówkach alkohol zaiste będzie Ci dany
<termi> to lajtowo :)
<m477> termi: 2 lata mieszkałem w trójce
<m477> matti_: mam alkohol póki co
<m477> wiec jeste, na ziemi obiecanej
<termi> :)
<matti_> coś się cicho zrobiło
<termi> bo ja sie delektuje kawą :P
<matti_> termi: pij sszybciej
<termi> łąj?
<m477> tosty ojebane
<matti_> bo nudno
<termi> a ten zippo zalozyl temat na forum
<termi> ze ubuntu upada :)
<m477> geniusz... ;o
<termi> oki doki zwijam sie :)
<matti_> chyba poczytam a jakie forum?
<termi> ubuntu
<termi> oficjalna polska strona ubuntu i forum
<matti_> termi jaki dział?
<matti_> tablica ogłoszeń?
<Diabelko> termi: ubuntu umiera!!11oneoneonejeden
<matti_> Diabelko: zapomniałeś lim(x->0) sin(x)/x
<m477> nigg plz
<matti_> m477: puszcza?
<Diabelko> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> Diabelko: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 11 hours, 34 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <julek> ani sterownikow nvidia
<Diabelko> to julek jeszcze żyje? D:
<m477> matti_: ?
<matti_> alkohol
<m477> mam bro
<matti_> ostatnio zszedłem do 20 minut na browar
<matti_> nie mogę znaleźć tego wątku Zippa na forum
<althorion> Miał ktoś może kiedyś do czynienia z NetiaSpotem?
<althorion> Jak to się cudo konfiguruje?
<althorion> Bo mi instrukcji nie dali.
<Wizzir> :]
<althorion> A mało mi się chce zgadywać IP i resztę...
<matti_> althorion: szukać pdf-a też Ci się nie chce :)
<althorion> Bez neta?
<althorion> Teraz mam wyrób netopodobny.
<Diabelko> a tutaj to jak wlazłeś? przekaz myśli?
<althorion> 4 kB/s.
<althorion> Ale mam, znalazłem czystym tekstem.
<Wizzir> althorion: podłącz się do niego kabelkiem i arp -a
<althorion> Dzięki.
<matti_> zna ktoś stronę z wirtualnymi internetowymi przeglądarkami?
<Wizzir> to znaczy?
<Diabelko> Wizzir: jemu chyba chodzi o te web proxy
<matti_> przeglądarka w przeglądarce
<matti_> ewentualnie stronę z wirtualnymi osesami
<matti_> ewentualnie web proxy aby się można na pocztę zalogować
<Wizzir> co to są osesy?
<matti_> *OSy
<Diabelko> eyeos?
<Diabelko> nie, nie ogarniam po kiego wuja mu baba w babie
<Diabelko> nikt normalny nie robi przeglądarki w przeglądarce, to bezcelowe
<matti_> web proxy aby można na pocztę się zalogować bo coś ta sieć na to mi nie zezwala
<Wizzir> zwykłe proxy sobie ustaw
<Wizzir> dlaczego DaZ siedzi na wszystkich kanałach naraz?
<Wizzir> naczelny troll freenode? :D
<TheNumb> Moja matka dzisiaj poszła do pracy, żeby się dowiedzieć że ma wolne.
<TheNumb> ;]
<Wizzir> fajnie
<Wizzir> też bym tak chciał
<Wizzir> miałem wolne we wtorek
<Wizzir> ale piątek też byłby spoko
<Diabelko> Wizzir: on robi tak jak ja
<Diabelko> siedzi na kilkunastu kanałach
<Diabelko> a i tak czyta jeden/dwa/trzy
 * Wizzir przełamuje właśnie własne obrzydzenie
<Wizzir> instaluję soie dla testu jedno distro w vboksie
<Diabelko> Wizzir: ja od tego mam "poligon"
<Diabelko> 2GB ram, 1.8GHz w duo i stoi obok
<Diabelko> włączam go raz na rok dla takich testów
<Wizzir> w pracy nie mam poligonu ;)
<Diabelko> przełączam tylko monitor klawiaturę i mysz przełącznikiem KVM i już
<Wizzir> musi starczyć vboks
<Diabelko> w pracy vbox? aj
<Wizzir> a co złego?
<Diabelko> w ogóle ja vboksa nie lubię
<Wizzir> ja też nie
<Wizzir> ale coż poradzisz?
<Wizzir> distro się niezbyt fajnie zapowiada
<Wizzir> instalator zarył się na konfiguracji partycji
<Wizzir> nizbyt szczęśliwe rozwiązanie ;)
<TheNumb> Wizzir: bieberos?
<Wizzir> hmm?
<Wizzir> Chakra, czy tam Chackra
<Wizzir> to jest jakieś coś na archu
<Wizzir> fuj
<Wizzir> ;/
<TheNumb> Wizzir: fuj bo na archu?
<Wizzir> ta
<TheNumb> Wizzir: ok, dobrze wiedzieć.
<Wizzir> ale ponoć mają swoje repo
<TheNumb> Mają swoje repo.
<Wizzir> może nie będzie takie biedne i niedorobione jak to w archu
<TheNumb> Wizzir: w sensie że co?
<TheNumb> Wizzir: jakość paczek?
<Wizzir> tak
<Wizzir> w sensie jakość paczek
<Wizzir> zainstalował
<Diabelko> TheNumb: no przecież wszystko co jest na archu jest fu
<Wizzir> uh
<Wizzir> ale szybciutko wstało
<Wizzir> no galancie!
<Diabelko> wiesz, wstawać to wstaje szybko, to jeszcze nic nie znaczy
<PoKrAk|2> jeloł
<PoKrAk> A po co maeczyc sie z vboxem nie lepiej postawić sobie hyper-v albo esxi?
<PoKrAk> i wirtualne maszyny porobić tak jak trza ?
<PoKrAk> jak sprzet obsługuje wirtualizacje to tylko z tego korzystac
<TheNumb> http://archipelproject.org/
<TheNumb> om nom nom
<Wizzir> o smaku jabłkowym
<Wizzir> już mi przeszło
<termi> Diabelko: nie ja to mowie
<Wizzir> uh, to zajmuje 2,2GB
<Wizzir> no ładnie!
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> duzo
<Wizzir> z kde4?
<Wizzir> dużo?
<Wizzir> a co zajmuje mniej?
<TheNumb> Wizzir: openbox + tint
<PoKrAk> jaki gupi update manager w gnome 3 :/
<PoKrAk> widzi aktiualizacje ale ich nie zainstalował bo twierdzi ze jest 0 ?? :D
<PoKrAk> hmm to nie update manager jeno cos sie zjeżyło :/
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: z konsoli klepnij i już
<TheNumb> ;-)
<PoKrAk> wlaśnie próbuje z konsoli
<PoKrAk> i wywala bład
<PoKrAk> dpkg: ostrzeżenie: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable.
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: z su musisz
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: była aktualizacja sudo i nie masz #PATH ustawionego
<PoKrAk> dpkg: ostrzeżenie: 'start-stop-daemon' not found in PATH or not executable.
<TheNumb> $PATH*
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: musisz dodać jedną linijkę do sudoers
<PoKrAk> aaa no dobrze wiedzieć
<PoKrAk> tą z $ dodać ??
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: czekaj, czekaj :D
<TheNumb> Defaults        secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<TheNumb> po env_reset
<TheNumb> *pod
<PoKrAk> nie ma  w sudousers linijli env_reset
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: no to walnij tylko tę
<PoKrAk> mam root user i %sudo
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: ja miałem taki sam problem w debianie
<PoKrAk> ale przed czy po userach ??
<PoKrAk> no w debianie jestem
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: przed userami
<PoKrAk> ok
<TheNumb> PoKrAk:  https://gist.github.com/aabd455b779ca0842291
<TheNumb> Nie masz takiej struktury pliku? :<
<PoKrAk> no zadziałało
<PoKrAk> zaraz lookne
<PoKrAk> ślepak ze mnie mam taką
<PoKrAk> tylko jak edytowałem nie zwróciłem uwagi na to
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: no to po niej wklej w razie czego ;p
<Wizzir> na ubuntu macie takie kwiatki?
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> no squeezo sid aktualny :D
<m477> re?
<zuber_shell> pomoze ktos z simple-lightdm-manager?
<zuber> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=152662
<Wizzir> kto używa ppa skazuje się na wieczne potępienie na ircu
<Wizzir> ej, w ogóle to jest forum ubuntu
<Wizzir> :]
<PoKrAk> po co sie masochizowac aptitude lekarstwem na wszystko
<Wizzir> w sensie ubuntu.pl
<PoKrAk> :D
<PoKrAk> ubuntu ssie
<Wizzir> PoKrAk: sam ssiesz
<Wizzir> w dodatku za grosze :>
<PoKrAk> jasne
<PoKrAk> ubuntu zabardzo zrace do tego co oferuje
<zuber> skoro tak ssie to czemu jest najczesciej uzywanym linuxem na desktop?
<TheNumb> zuber: bo jest dla "początkujących albo leniwych"
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: right?
<PoKrAk> bo jest idioto odporny troche bardziej niz reszta
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: lol, żebyś ty widział jak bardzo osx jest idiotoodporny :D
<PoKrAk> i pozwala kompletnym kretynom zainstalowac linuxa a pozniej innym triuc dupe o podstawy
<zuber> pierdolisz
<TheNumb> zuber: zazdrościsz mu? <:
<zuber> nie ma czego
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: hehehehehehe juz kilka razy z wielka premedytacja udało mis ie go mocna poprzerabiac i mocno zepsuć
<TheNumb> zuber: no, pierdolenia.
<PoKrAk> debian za to mało je zasobow i przy okazji pozwala mysleć
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: jak się postarasz to każdy system uwalisz :D
<PoKrAk> debian za to mało je zasobow i przy okazji pozwala mysleć
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: jeszcze raz powtórz
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: to wiem ja zawsze sie staram
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: a upsułeś już jakieś bsd?
<PoKrAk> choc nmie powiem w ubuntu podoba mi sie jedna rzecz której zreszta uzywaja do zrobienia pseudo polskiego mixu
<PoKrAk> mozesz soebnie instalke zrobić pod siebie
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: tak upsuł
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: oj tam oj, w debianie możesz zrobić sobie skrypt, który go debootstrapuje i dodaje paczki + konfiguruje :D
<PoKrAk> freebsdt upsuł jak e17 probował na tym postawic
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: ja tam wole klasycznie
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: ale oni maja taki ładny graficzny :D
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: netinstall? :P
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: oczywiście tylko netinstall i tylko bazy systemowej
<PoKrAk> reszta z palca
<PoKrAk> w pełni działający system z dodatkami 900 mega zajmuje pozniej :D
<PoKrAk> czyli srodowisko graficzne narzedzia biurowe i multimedialn no i troche pierdołów
<TheNumb>  $ df -h
<TheNumb> Filesystem                   Size   Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
<TheNumb> /dev/disk0s2                297Gi  103Gi  194Gi    35%    /
<TheNumb> :<
<PoKrAk> hehehehe to patrz i płacz /dev/xvda2      7,9G  5,7G  1,8G  76% /
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: na vpsie? :P
<PoKrAk> no xen
<TheNumb> thenumb@thenumb:~$ df -h
<TheNumb> System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<TheNumb> /dev/xvda1             79G  1,1G   74G   2% /
<TheNumb> Patrz i płacz ;d
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: co ty tam trzymasz? xD
<PoKrAk> to chyba czysty nieuzywany jeszcze system
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: a to pierdoły
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: Child Porn!
<PoKrAk> pewnie jakis filmik lezy albo pierdoły
<PoKrAk> teraz /dev/xvda2      7,9G  4,4G  3,2G  58% /
<PoKrAk> widze ze bleachbit jeszcze ok 700 mega odzyska
<PoKrAk> musze sobie jeszcze jeden dysk zamontować do tej wirtualki bo na potrzeby jak coś musze zassać na niego to mało
<Mmike> Hello, lads and ladies. I'd like to have a small chat with someone regarding Polland and European Union, in private, if possible! :)
<Trojanin> hi Mmike
<tajwanuser> czesc Mmike
<m477> :D
<termi> Trojanin: bedzie mesendzerem :)
<tajwanuser> eee... przeciez to pl kanal
<m477> yes translate please
<Wizzir> hi Mmike
<Wilczek> Hi Mmike
<tajwanuser> dostaliscie pw?:)
<termi> me not
<Trojanin> ta
<Quintasan> Bry
<m477> na pewno o smolensk sie pyta
<termi> :)
<Quintasan> Kto z nim rozmawia?
<Trojanin> z Chorwacji jest, to i pyta o Unię ;P
<zuber> on jest z wloch
<zuber> i ja z nim gadam
<Mmike> I'm from Zagreb, Croatia, actually :)
<Quintasan> Explains everything :)
<Quintasan> PROTIP: Look at Launchpad
<zuber> ah yeah .hr my bad
<Trojanin> zuber: hr to raczej nie Włochy...
<Quintasan> Mmike: Are you at UDS?
<Mmike> Quintasan, nope :/
<Quintasan> Mmike: Oh well.
<zuber> wiem
<zuber> ale zobaczylem ze laczy sie na ircu we wloszech i moj glupi mozg pomyslal ze jest z wloch
<Mmike> Thank you all, people, for all you help :)
<termi> i co odradziliscie mu unie?
<Quintasan> Mmike: You're more than welcome :)
<sysek> zief
<termi> sysek: co tam u zippy? :)
<sysek> nie wiem
<sysek> napisz do niego to sie dowiesz
<termi> :)
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=94060&start=420
<sysek> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW SHIT
<sysek> mamy nastepce Sztrasburgera
<sysek> termi: ostatni post
<tajwanuser> hahahhahahahhahahhaha
<tajwanuser> no nie moge
<tajwanuser> ahahhaha
<termi> :)
<termi> juz wczoraj to widzialem :)
<sysek> tajwanuser: to Cie smieszy ?
<tajwanuser> najlepszy dowcik jaki w zyciu slyszalem
<tajwanuser> dowcip*
<sysek> termi: zabij mnie, prosze.
<termi> nie mam mamony na m4
<tajwanuser> siedzi sobie smutna dziewczynka i podchodzi do niej mezczyzna i pyta co sie stalo - dziewczyna mowi, ze umarla jej mama, umarl jej tata, siostra, mezczyna pociesza dziewczynke, po czym rozpina rozporem i mowi:
<tajwanuser> no to masz dzisiaj pecha
<sysek> Wizard: chodz tu
<sysek> albo qermit
<Wizzir> sysek: nie mam podłączonego tego nicka :/
<sysek> :(
<sysek> ZACO
<Quintasan> sysek: Jak chcesz opa to ja mam
<Quintasan> W sensie że mogę Ci "pomóc" :P
<sysek> ech
<sysek> nei chce byc zly i w ogole
<sysek> ale chcialbym zebys zbanowal tajwanuser
<Quintasan> potrzebujemy triggera !ops w bocie
<Quintasan> sysek: Za co? Za robienie z siebie debila nie przewidujemy bana
<sysek> nie?
<Quintasan> sysek: Nie wydaje mi się, że powinniśmy.
<PoKrAk> pomeczyc trola sam ucieknie :P
<PoKrAk> sia la la la 40 dodatkowych giga sie dla wirtualki robi
<Quintasan> Nic nie męczyć, ignorowanie działa najszybiciej.
<PoKrAk> ale ta opcja jest nudna
<sysek> to prawda
<PoKrAk> jak sformatowac na ext3 pusty plik img pamieta ktos
<Quintasan> Za karmienie trolla też trzeba kary wprowadzić
<PoKrAk> ojtam ojtam
<Quintasan> mount -o loop plik.img /mount/point
<Quintasan> oh wait
<sysek> PoKrAk: przez qemu?
<PoKrAk> nie chce od d strony
<PoKrAk> chce mu nadac ze jest ext3 i wsio
<Quintasan> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/147794-how-create-ext3-filesystem-regular-file.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64qp4m8> (at www.unix.com)
<Quintasan> Masz
<sysek> nasz sen sie rozpada.
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: Przypomnij mi co trzeba jeszcze zrobić z tym programem żeby go zapaczkować
<PoKrAk> o wlaśnie to ok dzieki
<PoKrAk> to teraz wirtualny dysk najpierw musi sie  zddupować :D
<r_a_f> hello
<Quintasan> bdfhjk: debian/copyright musi być zgodne z dep-5
<Quintasan> bdfhjk: Właśnie jestem na sesji MOTU i jednym z punktów jest zachęcanie upstreamów do utrzymywania ich własnych paczek
<Quintasan> Zupełnie inaczej niż ja twierdzę ale to podejście ma też swoje dobre strony
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: dzięki, zaraz się tym zajmę
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: coś jeszcze pamiętasz?
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: Co do utrzymywania, w tej paczce raczej nie wiele się będzie zmieniać w katalogu /debian przed długi czas :-)
<bdfhjk> przed/przez
<PoKrAk> oki z/w nadeszła chwila prawdy reset dla dysku trza zrobic
<Quintasan> bdfhjk: więcej chyba nic bo większość rzeczy poprawiłem wczoraj
<sysek> http://distrowatch.com/
<sysek> no shit
<sysek> zobaczcie pierwsze miejsce
<r_a_f> da sie jakos ustawic has³o roota edytuj±c /etc/ shadows albo inny plik?
<PoKrAk> mint na pierwszym heh
<PoKrAk> ale 1 i 2 miejsce ssie
<PoKrAk> :D
<PoKrAk> re
<r_a_f> w sumie wcale sie nie dziwie ze na 1
<PoKrAk> fuck nie widzi mi /dev/xvda3 :/
<Kwpolska> sysek: bullshit, zrobie spambota i za 5 minut pierwsze miejsce bedzie koziolinux
<sysek> Kwpolska: bullthit, who cares
<Quintasan> PoKrAk: Masz jakiś jeszcze ciekawy komentarz do dodania? Zupełnie nie rozumiem po jaką cholerę ludzie nie lubiący Ubuntu tu siedzą
<Quintasan> sysek++
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> hmm powie mi ktoś co nie hailhitla
<PoKrAk> dodałem w pliku konfiguracyjnym wirt maszyny (xen) wpis 'file:/usr/xen/domains/maluszek/disk2.img,xvda3,w',
<m477> wczoraj widzałem typa w autobusie co czytał smsy uchem
<PoKrAk> po resecie nie widzi dysku :/
<PoKrAk> urządzenie specjalne /dev/xvda3 nie istnieje
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: copyright poprawiony
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: spójrz w wolnej chwili (jest wysłany na LP)
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: czy wszystko OK
<Quintasan> ok
<Drathir> jacekowski: fajne to ipv6 hrhr dziękuję za ciekawy pomysł
<Drathir> ktoś pobiera distra po torrencie ?
<bdfhjk> Quintasan: przed chwilą poprawiłem jeszcze warningi lintiana
<Drathir> interesuje mnie jakie klienty do pobierania używacie który najciekawszy/najlepszy. A pytanie do użytkowników deluge czy obsługuje ipv6 ktoś korzysta z takiej konfiguracji?
<Drathir> pod ubu niestety nie widać, żeby pobierali klienci ipv6 a podobno ubuntu ma własnego trackera ipv6
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> qna nie widzi mi dysku pod wirtualka dodatkowego :/
<Drathir> PoKrAk: a co to za format w ogóle?
<PoKrAk> xen
<PoKrAk> plik img stworzony dodany wpis w pliku konf virtualki
<PoKrAk> i dupa nie widzi urzadzenia
<Drathir> PoKrAk: oj to jeszcze nie używałem narazie qemu kvm
<PoKrAk> quemu to zabaweczka przy tym :D
<Drathir> PoKrAk: PoKrAk trzeba od czegoś zaczynać... ważne że działa i to ładnie...
<sysek> lol
<sysek> widzieliscie co google zrobilo?
<sysek> https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=do+a+barrel+roll
<PoKrAk> Drathir: jak masz porzadna maszyne to przyjrzyj sie esxi
<Drathir> PoKrAk: obecnie pod managerem maszyn wirtualnych próbuje konfigurować i się bawić a xena też mam w planach potestować tylko nie wiem czy i jak jest kompatybilny z ubu...
<PoKrAk> debian to działa
<Drathir> PoKrAk: hrhr ja to obecnie na lapku robię...
<matti_> Drathir: ktorrent ale pewnie dobrze znasz
<PoKrAk> a mowie przyjrzyj sie esxi bo mozesz jego zainstalowac na pendrive i nie angazowac hdd
<Drathir> PoKrAk: a może musisz dodać jakieś virtualne sterowniki urządzenia ma taka opcję?
<Quintasan> Drathir: KTorrent, polecam
<PoKrAk> nie to działa z jednego jadra i tylko pliki konf masz do tego plus pliki img jako dyski robią
<Drathir> matti_: tak znam ta nazwę... W sumie myślałem, żeby wszystkie testować po kolei, ale trochę by to zajęło...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: dobrze sprawdze i poczytam co i jak...
<matti_> można go przez przeglądarkę obsługiwać np
<PoKrAk> Drathir: masz 3 główne rozwiązania wirtualizacyjne: Xen, Hyper-V, ESXi
<PoKrAk> wszystkie sa darmowe
<PoKrAk> Hyper-V to microsoft
<PoKrAk> sprawuje sie bardzo ładnie
<PoKrAk> sadze ze najciekawsze z tego jest ESXi
<PoKrAk> samo vSphere do zarzadzania bardziej mi sie podoba niz vmm
<Drathir> matti_: narazie testowałem deluge bo obecnie korzystam i qttorrent
<Drathir> PoKrAk: tak o darmowych bo w sumie zawsze wiedzę w przyszłości można wykorzystać...
<PoKrAk> innych sie nie stosuje
<PoKrAk> hyper-v i esxi w platnych opcjach tez sa ale to juz inna połka sprzetu i zastosowań
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ms jedynie tylko poczytam ogólną specyfikację i czym się wyróżnia... Bo takie rzeczy moim zdaniem tylko na linuxie powinny stać...
<PoKrAk> kurs hyper-v masz po polsku na wirtualnej akadsemii microsoft warto spojrzeć
<PoKrAk> Drathir: to przeca jest linux
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ale jak to ma powiązania z ms to nie fajne...
<PoKrAk> to sa dedykowane rozwiązanie typowo i tylko do wirtualizacji
<martamarta> siema
<PoKrAk> Drathir: pokorzystaj pozniej sie ypowiesz
<matti_> bry
<julek> Diabelko: zyje
<PoKrAk> oki nara
<Drathir> PoKrAk: narazie i dzięki wielkie... Teraz czytam ciekawe esxi ma powiązania z vmware...
<Drathir> osobiście myślałem o testach w kierunku najpierw kvm, openvz, xen bo jednak opierają się na danym systemie esxi z czego widzę to osobny system do instalacji prof którego dopiero instaluje się maszyny wirtualne... Rozwiązanie takie zapewn musi być wydajne, bo skupia się tylko na wirtualizacji... Choć zawsze dobrze wiedzieć o czymś nowym...
<Kwa> cześć
<Kwa> ;x
<matti__> y;?
<Drathir> lol oni chyba żartują 12.04 lts ma 750mb ważyć...
<lisu> po co?
<m477> Drathir: to duzo czy malo
<lisu> co oni tam chcą wsadzić jeszcze? zamiast głupich programów, unity i skórek mogli by wsadzić kupe sterowników
<TheNumb> lisu: a nie qt przypadkiem?
<Drathir> m477: na cd to dużo...
<lisu> TheNumb: chociażby
<Kwa> a powiem wam, że trochę boli mnie tam mnogość niepotrzebnych app na ubuntu
<m477> jezeli sie zmiesci to w czym problem
<Kwa> ale sobie odinstalowałem i śmiga
<Drathir> czyli pa pa straszy sprzęt hrhr
<Guest12009> Dlatego uzywam Debiana ^^
<Guest12009> Bo przynajmniej wiem co mam w systemie
<Wizard> Guest12009: ehe, jasne
<Drathir> chcą iść w stronę 1.5gb
<TheNumb> Derester: dawaj dpkg -l i opisz po kolei paczki skoro wiesz co masz w systemie.
<Kwa> żeby debian jeszcze był odporny na takich idiotów jak ja
<Kwa> ..
<Derester> Calosc zajela by mi ponad godzine
<Derester> Ogolnie to planuje przejscie na Archa, podobno fajne distro ;d
<m477> chyba cięzki jest
<Derester> Konfiguracja jest podbno z deka ciezka
<m477> i wszystko trzeba kompilowac
<Derester> Bo trzeba Xorga zainstalowac, i takie tam dalej
<Derester> Gentoo bardziej do komplikacji mi sie wydaje
<Derester> W Archu masz pacmana, i uzytkownicy tworza wlasne paczki
<Drathir> rozumiem że są wersję 4.5gb ale powinny też być zwykle cd...
<Kwpolska> m477: kompilować?  nie.
<Kwpolska> m477: jak nie potrafisz z archem wspolpracowac, to jest ciezki.
 * Drathir rozgląda się...
<Drathir> arch nie taki straszny jak mi się udało postawić włącznie z x-ami...
<Derester> Do Archa ciagnie mnie to ze wszystko robie sam, nie jestem skazany na gotowca i bede mogl sie czegoś nauczyć
<TheNumb> Drathir: lol, ale wyczyn
<m477> Kwpolska: podobno sa same zrodla nie ma paczek
<Drathir> no fakt jest czysto przy instalowaniu... Hrhr
<Drathir> TheNumb: a jak, dla mnie to wielki jeśli instalacja "podobno" trudna jest...
<Derester> Instalacja jest banalna ;d
<Drathir> Kwpolska: trochę lokalizację i nazwy plików się różnią...
<Derester> Jedynie formatowanie dyskow mogloby Ci sprawić trudność
<zuber> mozna na ircu odpalic jakos skrypt pythona?
<Derester> Wskazanie godziny, wybranie paczek, formatowanie, grub i done ;D
<Derester> (Chyba że coś pominołem)
<julek> arch jest juz passe
<matti__> a co jest trendy?
<julek> heh...
<julek> swoja droga ciekawa sprawa... bo tacy beginnerzy sa generalnie w stanie archa zainstalowac
<julek> i ciagle przychodza jacys sie podniecac, ze miali ubuntu, ale teraz sa pro, bo maja pro-dystrybucje
<julek> *mieli
<matti__> a ja jestem lama umiem ile muszę :)
<matti__> a to niewiele
<Drathir> julek: zabawa podobno powinna być z freeBSD
<Wizard> możecie skończyć?
<Kwa> o
<Kwa> drogie ubunciaki
<Wizard> tja?
<Wizard> tylko nie pytaj o unity, bo tego to nawet bym kijem nie tknął
<Kwa> możecie mi podpowiedzieć jaka komenda będzie potrzebna do wpisania w program do podcastów
<Wizard> btw, cześć julek
<Kwa> żeby domyślny program
<Kwa> player to był moc
<Wizard> nie używaj entera jako przecinka
<Kwa> k
<Wizard> i uściślij, bo nie bardzo rozumiem o co ci chodzi :)
<termi> ja tez :)
<Wizard> cześć termi
<termi> pjona \o
<Kwa> Wizard: www.bary-mleczne.ovh.org/zupy/podcast.png
<Kwa> tu screen programu do podcastów, muszę tam wpisać coś zamiast domyślny program
<Kwa> żeby otwierało audycje w moc
<Drathir> coś w stylu mailto: ?
<Kwa> no pewnie tak
<Kwa> w każdym razie szukam weny jak na domyślny player ustawić boską moc :d. zacząłem dziś używać i jestem zachwycony
<Drathir> ubuntu ma domyślne programy w menu możesz spróbować na pozycji multimedia wpisać ten program...
<Wizard> Kwa: pojęcia nie mam :)
<GriGi> Dobry wieczór ;)
<Kwa> mhm ;3 ok dzięki w każdym razie za chęci
<Kwa> pomocuję się jeszcze
<Kwa> bo klementynka to strasznie zamulający program ^^
<GriGi> to bardzo źle jeśli przy updacie wyskakuje mi sporo "error addind /etc/ssl/certs/nazwacertyfikatu.pem"?
<GriGi> przy konfiguracji ca-certificates
<Wizard> cześ GriGi
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem
<Wizard> może i źle
<Wizard> a co to za błąd?
<Wizard> że go nie ma, czy że coś jest z nim nie tak?
<GriGi> nie wiem właśnie, robię update 11.04 -> 11.10 i przy "Instalowanie aktualizacji" wyskakuje w terminalu sporo takich
<GriGi> dokładniej przy "Konfigurowanie ca-certificates"
<GriGi> to są certyfikaty SSL, raczej nie powinno zaburzać pracy systemu, tak mi się zdaje
<Ozil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2LsklY2LWE&NR=1
<Ozil> obaczcie to
<Wizard> Ozil: suchar
<matti__> po początku spodziewałem się porno
<Wizard> na jewtube?
<Ozil> mi dziś to moja przesłała i się brechałem
<Ozil> dobrze
<Kwa> >jewtube
<Kwa> co ja czytam
<GriGi> no rzeczywiście suchar, ale śmieszny ;)
<matti__> dobra przyznać się kto już jest pijany?
<GriGi> ty? ;)
<matti__> nie?
<GriGi> Taak, w końcu, mam 11.10 i działa U1
<GriGi> ile ja się z tym namęczyłem na PCcie
<Wizard> matti__: przekonałeś mnie, idę po piwo
<Wizard> już
<phob0s> smacznego
<m477> matti__: ja jeszcze jestem
<Szatan> sysek: no problem
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/11/5ecea071b696bcf0efbfd11efc40088a.jpg?1320266097 ;D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6z8zf7n> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<matti__> m477: uratowałeś honor kanału :)
<m477> weż tak mnie muli
<m477> piłem wczoraj cin-cin wodke browary i gin ...
<Wizard> m477: student?
<m477> nom
<Kwa> a kojarzycie jak zmieniać ustawienia w "lastfmsubmitd" ?
<Kwa> żeby zmienić hasełko bo podałem złe za pierwszym razem i nie mogę się dokopać
<tajwanuser> nie, ale mam na dysku 37 megabajtowy plik z roznymi haslami
<tajwanuser> moze ktores bedzie pasowalo
<Kwa> :P
<Kwa> hasło już pamiętam
<Kwa> dodałem 1 na końcu niepotrzebie
<tajwanuser> nie ma smiania sie;p jedno z swoich starszych hasel z nim znalazlem;)
<Kwa> tylko cholera teraz nie mogę tego ustawić
<Kwa> mojego raczej nie ma :D
<Kwa> to nie hasło w stylu dupa.8
<tajwanuser> takie, co uzywam na stronach z nizszym PR;p
<tajwanuser> no ja mam kilkanascie roznych hasel
<m477> pamiętasz je?
<tajwanuser> oni to chyba biora stad, ze jak zaklasz gdzies konto, to haslo owszem hashuja, ale wczesniej dodaja do bazy
<tajwanuser> i jak uzywasz takiego samego w kilku miejscach, to pozniej moze sie to z bazy komus przydac
<tajwanuser> nie, mam kartke 40cm od lewej dloni
<tajwanuser> w szufladzie biurka;)
<Wizard> heh
<Kwa> hasła stacjonarne
<Drathir> GriGi: a on w ogóle nie ma certyfikatów?
<tajwanuser> Kwa: np. na paypala, allegro, konto bankowe i inne wazne strony nigdy nie mialem potrzeby wchodzic poza domem
<tajwanuser> na windowsie z reszta balbym sie;p
<GriGi> Drathir, nie wiem, zupgradował się i wygląda na to że działa dobrze, tylko jednak znów mam problem z U1, chyba nigdy się nie dowiem dlaczego nie działa na PC po upgrade do 11.10
<Kwa> tajwanuser: xD
<GriGi> mam coś takiego jak tutaj koleś napisał http://askubuntu.com/questions/72870/cannot-login-to-ubuntuone-since-upgrade-to-11-10
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3kkyfzz> (at askubuntu.com)
<Drathir> tajwanuser: plain text?
<tajwanuser> tak
<tajwanuser> zaczalem sciagac hashe, ale mi zerwalo polaczenie
<tajwanuser> mozna w sumie zainstalowac teczowke, ale nie mam jakis sterow do 32 bitowych systemow
<tajwanuser> a nie zalezy mi az tak
<tajwanuser> tzn do 32 bitowych programow na 64 bitowych systemach;]
<Drathir> GriGi: a patrzyłeś w logach co wyrzuca?
<GriGi> Drathir, w logach update'a? Jeśli masz na myśli terminal to sam się "rozwinął" z okna updateowania i tam właśnie leciały te błędy
<GriGi> jakby tak pomyśleć to może mieć związek z U1 bo to były błędy certyfikatów a jak loguję się na U1 z konta gościa to mam "Wystąpił problem z listami uwierzytelniania"
<GriGi> nie znam się ale listy uwierzytelniania i SSL mi się kojarzą w jedną całość :P
<matti__> gdzie Zippa?
<Szatan> matti__: na forum.ubuntu.pl ;P
<matti__> daj linka do jego wypowiedzi odnośnie ubuntu :)
<Szatan> matti__: masz konto na forum?
<matti__> mam ale nie mam dostępu do poczty gdzie mam hasło i login ;)
<matti__> wyskakuje mi sesja wygasła bez sensu
<Szatan> matti__: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/search.php?author_id=119114&sr=posts
<matti__> dzięki
<Szatan> matti__: google it's your best friend :P
<matti__> ciekawy charakter wypowiedzi
<matti__> już szukałem go w googlach trafiłem nawet na logi irca
<matti__> bez wątpienia barwny gimnazjalsta
<Szatan> matti__: widzialeś jego podpis?
<Drathir> GriGi: za instaluj ponownie ssl z ca-cert bodajże instalować powinno też przykłady certyfikatów
<matti__> widziałem
<julek> heh...
<GriGi> Drathir, właśnie próbuję usunąć i zainstalować ca-certifitaces
<julek> a wy go chcecie banowac:)
<Drathir> matti__: ciastka usun
<Szatan> julek: już dawno zrobione
<GriGi> miałem jakieś niespełnione zależności ale niby zainstalowało od nowa i teraz miałem tylko "Addind /usr/ssl/certs/...." bez "error"
<matti__> mówisz?
<GriGi> Adding*
<matti__> spróbuję na wszystkich przeglądarkach wejść
<GriGi> Drathir, bo to ten pakiet powinienem jeszcze raz zainstalować, nie? "ca-certificates"
<Wizard> julek: kogo chcemy banować?
<Wizard> blessjah@jacekowski
<Wizard> BlessJah na jacekowskim
<julek> zippe
<BlessJah> Wizard: wlochate masz mysli
<BlessJah> Wizard: kiedy wybylem?
<Drathir> matti__: normalnie powinno nadpisać i same się zastąpić może jakiś błąd a tak powinien nowe pobrać ciastka i powinieneś móc się zalogowac...
<BlessJah> i w jakich okolicznosciach
<Drathir> GriGi: tak oba najlepiej bo nie pamiętam, który instaluje te przykładowe...
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie wiem, poszukam
<GriGi> Dobra, spróbuję dalej jutro bo nie mam teraz dostępu do tego PC
<matti__> Drathir: coś jest nie tak w tej mojej sieci
<Wizard> BlessJah: a nie, nie znajdę
<BlessJah> tak ze 4h temu
<Wizard> to nie znajdę
<BlessJah> tez reboocik jakis?
<Wizard> nie, znc mi nie zapisuje part/join
<GriGi> dzięki za rady pomoc Drathir, miałem jakieś tam niespełnione zależności to przez update, muszę dorwać po prostu pendrive i normalnie zainstalować od razu na czysto 11.10 a nie te update'y robić
<Wizard> julek: kogo chcieliśmy banować?
<Wizard> Drathira?
<GriGi> ale jutro jeszcze spróbuję z tymi certyfikatami :P
<BlessJah> zippo?
<GriGi> Wizard, chyba zippa
<GriGi> swoją drogą ciekawe wpisy ma na tym forum :D
<julek> BlessJah: o 15:55
<Wizard> GriGi: którym forum?
<BlessJah> julek: w jaki sposób?
<matti__> GriGi: zmień na debiana
<GriGi> Wizard, podesłali linka: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/search.php?author_id=119114&sr=posts
<matti__> a później zainstaluj sobie wszystko i skopiuj ubuntowego xorga
<julek> BlessJah: napisalo, ze ping timeout
<Wizard> Ciekawy pomysł , ale tapeta wygląda ładnie i ta tapeta daje duszę Unix'a
<BlessJah> kthx
<Wizard> ona ma z 10 lat
<Kwa> ah, ale się wkurzyłem żeby nie powiedzieć gorzej
<Kwa> nie mogę MOC zmusić do scrobbowania na last.fm
<Wizard> :/
<Kwa> a wszystko jest ustawione jak w tutkach :|
<Ozil> co wy macie z tym last fm
<Ozil> wszędzie ostatnio czytam las fm last fm
<Kwa> przydatne. nawet subskrybcję mam wykupioną
<GriGi> Wizard, istny poeta
<Wizard> GriGi: wioskowy
<julek> heh... "przydatne"
<Kwa> człowiek odkrywa tyle nowej muzyki, że można się zakochać
<Kwa> + jak nie ma się weny włączasz radio i leci. zgodnie z twoim gustem
<Kwa> mi tam się podoba.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> lolol
<julek> podoba... ale "przydatne" to moze byc google:P
<morfeusz888> cześć
<julek> a za co tam wlasciwie sie placi?
<Wizard> najlepsze jest to: "Ja już nie wnerwia Unity zmieniłem w sobotę na KDE4 , jest super" a potem "W KDE nie ma polskiego języka"
<Wizard> :>
<Kwa> no julek to zależy czy uważasz poszerzanie horyzontów muzycznych za przydatne :P
<Kwa> julek: odtwarzanie radia bez limitu
<julek> Kwa: ja mam tyle "muzycznych" zaleglosci, ze i tak nie mam czasu prszerzac horyzontow:P
<Kwa> :)
<Wizard> rotfl
<Kwa> jak pracowałem w samsungu i nie chciało mi się słuchać muzyki z dysku
<Kwa> to sobie włączyłem last.fm
<Kwa> i leciała mi muzyka którą lubię
<Wizard> o Pangolinie: "Fajna Nazwa , ale co to jest"
<julek> :)
<Wizard> ten gość w ogóle nie napisał ani jednego zdania poprawnie, nic
<julek> Kwa: w ogole to wiem co to jest last.fm, wiec nie musisz opisywac, nawet mam tam konto:)
<Kwa> ah ;p
<Wizard> julek: jaaaaa
<Kwa> nie no nie wszyscy znają
<Wizard> dodasz mnie do znajomych?
<morfeusz888> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhu8ifbQikw
<Kwa> brb
<julek> Wizard: heh...
<Wizard> no weź nie bądź żul
<Wizard> :>
<julek> Wizard: teraz zaczynam sie zastanawiac, czy ty przypadkiem faktycznie nie masz tam konta:)
<Wizard> julek: miałem kiedyś, nie pamiętam, czy usuwałem
<Wizard> jak jeszcze było gratis
<Wizard> potem - oczywiście - olałem
<julek> teraz tez chyba gratis
<julek> ja zalozylem w 2007, a dopiero gdzies w 2010 jakos zaczalem uzywac
<julek> bo zobaczylem w grajku plugin i sobie przypomnialem:)
<Kwa> jestem
<Kwa> :d
<matti__> no nie śpimy pijemy
<Kwa> no panowie i panie
 * Kwa jest dumny jak paw
<Kwa> mam komunikator, irca, i comandera w terminalu
<Kwa> i wszystko biega jak trzeba
<pi00> czesc
<Kwa> a no i odtwarzacz muzyki (tylko ten cholerny last.fm
<Kwa> )
<Kwa> cze pi00
<julek> moj odtwarzacz muzyki tez nie obsluguje last.fm
<Kwa> :<
<jacekowski> a clementine potrafi last.fm
<Kwa> potrafi bardzo ładnie
<Kwa> tylko to STRASZNA kobyła
<julek> audacious potrafi
<Kwa> a moja wina że mi moc się spodobała?
<Kwa> :<
<julek> z lzejszych to pewnie qmmp
<julek> da sie ustawic lastf w moc, bo kiedys ustawialem
<Kwa> przenoszę cały ciężar aplikacji na konsolowe odpowiedniki
<julek> jak musi byc konsolowe to moze cos z mpd?
<Kwa> julek: no cóż, ja zrobiłem z godnie z instrukcją i nie biega
<pismotechniczne> Witajcie! Wiecie może moi drodzy jaka jest domyślna rozdzielczość dpi inkscape ?? Pytam poniewaz robie prackę z pisma technicznego w tym programie,
<pismotechniczne> a może polecacie jakies inne oprogramowanie do pisma technicznego?
<Ashiren> inkscape? dpi? czy to nie obrazki wektorowe?
<TheNumb> inkscape jest programem do grafiki wektorowej...
<Ashiren> (czyli nie maja ustalonego dpi AFAIK)
<pismotechniczne> no zaraz, to jak mam przeliczyc px na mm ?
<pismotechniczne> jesli prace bede chcial wydrukowac?
<denysonique> pismotechniczne: ∞
<pismotechniczne> chyba tego nie rozumiem w takim razie,
<BlessJah> pismotechniczne: dpi to wartość przy drukowaniu (no i przy rastrowej też niby jakieś dpi możesz ustalać, ale jedynie do przeliczania)
<BlessJah> w wektorowej nie istnieje pojęcie piksela, masz punkty i proste
<pi00> w gimpie mozna zobaczyc na ekranie jakiej wielkosci bedzie wydruk
<Ashiren> google mowi ze inkscape uzywa do roznych rzeczy domyslnie 90 dpi
<BlessJah> Ashiren: przy drukowaniu chyba
<pismotechniczne> tak o drukowanie chodzi.
<pismotechniczne> Pytam jak przygotowac projekt, aby po wydrukowaniu, kazdy wektor mial odpowiednie rozmiary w mm
<BlessJah> nie, nie o to pytasz
<pismotechniczne> Czyli najpierw z gory musze wyznaczyc sobie DPI w ktorym bede drukowal, i po to liczyc ilosc px?
<pismotechniczne> i pod to liczyc ilosc px *
<denysonique> pismotechniczne: w inkscape możesz używać mm
<BlessJah> w gimpie też zresztą
<pismotechniczne> niby wybralem w "wlasciwosciach dokumentu"  domyslne jednostki na "mm" ale mimo to narzedzie do stylowania tekstu mam w px
<pismotechniczne> chyba ze tlumaczenie jest walniete :|
<TheNumb> pismotechniczne: przełącz się na angielski i sprawdź
<pismotechniczne> niestety narziedzie do edycji tekstu caly czas pozostaje w PX
<pismotechniczne> wiec co? Zakladam ze bede drukowal w 90dpi i pod to liczyc pixele?
<pismotechniczne> cholera a moze latwiej bedzie to zrobic poprostu w OO ?
<jacekowski> uzyj ms office
<pismotechniczne> MS Office? a to nie jest kanal Ubuntu?
<m477> też tak mi się wydaje
<matti__> ale w większości tu są alkoholicy i degeneraci miejscami gimnazjaliści
<BlessJah> bluetooth zre porownywalnie czy mniej pradu od wifi (urzadzenie mobilne, smartfon)?
<TheNumb> pismotechniczne: to jest kanał ubuntu, ale tutaj prawie nikt ubuntu nie ma.
<pismotechniczne> a przynajmniej linuxa?
<TheNumb> pismotechniczne: no, to już prędzej.
<julek> zippa ma linuksa
<julek> jego pytaj
<matti__> a gdzież on jest?
<sysek> zief
<SpitfirePL> pismotechniczne: O co chodzi?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wlasnie nie
<pismotechniczne> Robie prace na grafike inzynierska, jest to pismotechniczne, mam zapisac strone A4
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bt tyle samo pradu ile wifi ciagnie
<pismotechniczne> uwzgledniajac wiele wytycznych, przedewszytki odleglosci miedzy literami, wyrazami itd.
<pismotechniczne> i zastanawiam sie w czym to zrobic najlatwiej
<TheNumb> jacekowski: tym bardziej, że pewnie ten sam moduł :D
<tajwanuser> pismotechniczne: zapoznaj sie z biblioteka techwo, pap4 i imgT do assemlbera, pozniej z api screenshotera do lxde
<tajwanuser> i sobie poradzisz
<m477> TheNumb: jaki modul
<m477> dioda
<Kwa> o, a wiadomo czy ubuntu kiedyś będzie pracował normalnie na baterii laptopowej ? XD
<tajwanuser> Kwa: a jak pracuje?
<Kwa> tajwanuser: no trzyma z 40 minut
<Kwa> a powinno trochę dłuzej
<phob0s> powernowd masz?
<phob0s> albo cos co skaluje praca procesora?
<Kwa> a nie
<Kwa> to da radę?
<phob0s> mi na netbooku wydluzylo prace o 10-20%
<Filar> Oblawa, też tutaj? :]
<Filar> nie zauważyłem cię nigdy przedtem...
<phob0s> bo procek nie smiga na 1667MHZ  normalnie tylko na 1000, wiec ma mniejsze zasilanie, wiec zuzywa mniej sie baterii
<phob0s> a gdy pojawia sie wymagajacy zasob to na ta chwile przelacza sie na te 1667 mhztow
<Kwa> Filar: a bo ja od dziś siedzę
<Filar> Kwo, strzeż się zippy na tym kanale...
<Filar> to taki herszt trolli
<matti__> Zippa
<matti__> ma kredki na baterie
<matti__> czy coś w ten deseń
<Filar> :D
<Kwa> Filar:
<Kwa> myślę że się polubimy z zippem
<Filar> matti__. to to
<Filar> :]
<matti__> sądzę że to stary koleś i prowokator niezły
<Filar> jak kredki mogą być na baterie ?!
<m477> jak mają dobry soft
<Filar> to aż się prosi o mema :D
<Kwa> bary-mleczne.ovh.org/desery/lol.png
<Kwa> zobaczcie
<Kwa> 15 lat
<Kwa> no ręce mi opadły
<matti__> on ma taki sam chwyt jak lepper swego czasu
<Kwa> dostałem zaproszenie do znajomych od losowej 15 latki
<m477> co
<matti__> zapytaj ile bierze ;)
<Filar> Kwa, magia facebooka
<Filar> :P
<Kwa> postanowiłem rezolutnie odpowiedzieć AHA
<m477> załóż konto  na fotce
<Kwa> xD
<Derester> Elosz ;d
<m477> stanowczo i powabnie
<m477> sexi ...
<matti__> nie rzucaj go od razu na głęboką wodę niech zacznie od nk :)
<Kwa> myślę
<Kwa> że nie potrzebuję fesbuków
<Kwa> do szukania sobie kobiety
<GriGi> myślałem że w ogóle nie potrzebujesz
<matti__> wystarczy GHB
<Kwa> a po co mi kobieta zresztą jak mam xubuntu -_-
<Kwa> bądźmy poważni
<Filar> no właśnie...
<Derester> xDD
<matti__> kobieta najprostrzego skryptu nie wykona :)
<matti__> nie odczyta mp3
<matti__> filmu nie ściągnie
<m477> matti__: ciekawe skąd weźmiesz ghb
<matti__> klient irca z niej żaden
<Filar> nie wysypie ixów...
<matti__> nie zmusi do grzebania w bebechach
<Filar> nie skompiluje nic
<matti__> i plikach konfiguracyjnych
<m477> Filar: obiad skompiluje
<Derester> Pidgin mi nie dziala, a kadu wrecz przeciwnie oO
<matti__> kadu jest twarde
<matti__> założę religię kaduizm
<Derester> Pidgin nie łaczy się, cieawke czemu :d
<Derester> o, dołączę ;d
<m477> też to miałem
<m477> ze sie nie chcialo łączyc
<Kwa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwSIjenwzao
<Kwa> ot
<m477> co za ścierwo ...
<Derester> m477, ale juz dziala?
<matti__> najlepszy klient gg
<matti__> wiem gg to szit ale popularny jakże
<Derester> Z jakim innym polakiem dogadasz się jak nie przez GG, prawda?
<m477> nie
<Kwa> zostaje email i smsy
<Kwa> ;)
<matti__> dokładnie
<Derester> Kto emaila uzywa?
<Kwa> ja!
<Derester> Szczegolnie mlodzierz
<Derester> muahah
<Derester> xd
<matti__> Kwa: lubisz sobie życie utrudniać
<Kwa> em?
<phob0s> egk2!
<Kwa> czemu
<Derester> phob0s, dobra alternatywa ;D
<Kwa> mam ekg jest ok
<Derester> Ale nie wyobrazam sobie GG w konsoli :P
<matti__> do pogadania meila i smsa nie użyjesz
<Kwa> ale maile do paru ludzi piszę
<Kwa> tak wygodniej
<Kwa> bo dłuższe tyrady idą
<Kwa> :p
<phob0s> gg w konsoli najlepsze
<phob0s> :D
<matti__> ekg nie jest złe ale trzeba się nauczyć skrótów
<phob0s> nic Ci nie wyskakuje
<julek> heh... jakich skrotow?
<Derester> phob0s, byc moze i tak, sproboje niedlugo ;D
<phob0s> connect, disconnect, away
<julek> alt+1,2... i alt+k?
<phob0s> raczej komendy on mial na mysli
<matti__> 2 Giga ramu staje się powoli za małe dla kde
<phob0s> to zmien srodowisko
<phob0s> mi debian na gnome, bierze 300mega
<matti__> kde mi odpowiada
<Derester> Mi tez :D
<phob0s> najwiecej chrome zrzera
<Derester> Ale planuje przejscie na Archa i XFCE
<Derester> NIe powiedzial bym
<Kwa> ano chrum żarłok
<matti__> zżera :)
<phob0s> ale jakos jestem sentymenalnie przywizany i nie zmienie przegladarki
<julek> ja mam fluksa
<matti__> do chroma sentymentalnie?
<phob0s> tak
<matti__> to młode jest
<phob0s> no i co?
<phob0s> bardzo sobie chwale produkty googloszpiega
<Derester> dobra
<Derester> chwila, instalujemy ekg
<phob0s> ekg2
<Derester> Polecacie ekg, czy ekg2?
<sysek> ekg3!
<matti__> no sentyment ma się do czegoś starego
<phob0s> czepiasz sie
<matti__> sysek:  jest 3?
<phob0s> nie ma:D
<sysek> jak napiszesz
<sysek> :))
<Derester> A tak wgl, czym sie rozni wersja "1" a 2?
<sysek> wsparciem UTF i innymi pluginami
<phob0s> 2 ma wtyczki i obsluguje wiecej protokolow
<Derester> wtyczki? jakie? ;d
<sysek> srakie
<phob0s> na stronce ekg2 masz dokumentacje
<sysek> http://pl.ekg2.org/index.php
<Derester> leniwy jestem
<phob0s> ale np. wtyczka jest obsluga prookolu gg itpd...
<Derester> NIe wymagajcie odemnie myslenia po 22 ;D
<sysek> a ja niemily
<phob0s> sam sobie mozesz napisac :D
<phob0s> no i domyslnie ekg2 nioe robi logow rozmow, wiec musisz sobie wlaczyc
<Derester> Zrobię co w mojej mocy ;d
<Derester> tylko 2mb ;o
<phob0s> ja mam ekg2 + guake terminal i na F12 mi sie wlacza:D
<phob0s> nooo:D
<Derester> A jak robisz z terminalem, normlanie masz ciagle otwarty, czy korzystasz z jakis "pulpitowych" terminali?
<Derester> no np. ze masz terminal na pulpciie i nie da się go wylaczyc
<Derester> Nie iwem jak to ujac ;d
<julek> ja mam ekg2 na shellu i sobie siedzi w sesji screena, otwieram jak sobie przypomne:)
<Derester> Też tak robiłem ^^
<phob0s> ja mam guake terminal
<phob0s> to taki co sie wysuwa z gory jak nacisniesz F12
<phob0s> ma zakladki itd
<Oblawa> o tak guake terminal jest boski
<julek> bylo kiedys takie yakuake
<julek> i tilda
<Derester> o, extra, wyproboje
<julek> a w ogole to mozna sobie cos takiego i z xterma zrobic, tylko animacji nie bedzie
<SpitfirePL> julek: yakuake to dla kde
<phob0s> i na nim mam powloke zsh, a na gnome terminalu ktory zbindowalem na klawisz windows, mam gnome-terminal z bashem
<Derester> A ludzie mowia ze linux nie jest uniwersalny ^^
<phob0s> jedyna jego wada to to, ze nie wydaja na niego gier
<m477> lol
<phob0s> bo to nakreca popularnosc
<m477> no i
<phob0s> no i to wszystko:D
<m477> super
<Derester> Jakby te Metiny i tak dalej byly robione pod linuxa to byla by specjalna dystrybucja pod to xD
<m477> ;d
<Derester> Chociaz, mocniejsze kompy spokojnie dają rade z grami.
<Derester> oczywiscie mulowanymi
<Derester> emulowanymi*
<phob0s> ja tam nie gram:D
<phob0s> no chyba, ze czasem w jakas flashowa
<m477> ;<
<Derester> Ja tez, ale zazwyczaj mi sie nudzi i bawie sie wtedy scanmem'em xd
<m477> czym?
<sysek> od gier sa konsole
<Derester> Alternatywa Cheat Engine dla linuxa
<m477> zainstalowalem tego libreoffice i sie sypie jeszcze częsciej niz OO
<Derester> Mi wgl OO tak muli ze masakra, nic nie da sie zrobic :D
<sysek> nie ogarniam
<sysek> po co kolejne distro linuksa
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=143&p=873244#p873048
<Derester> Bo jaki potencjalny gracz metina potrafil by go zainstalowac na linuxie a w dodatku zrobic neostrane ? xD
<Derester> neostrade*
<Derester> A, to nie o to chodzilo ;x
<m477> spać
<Derester> Niet
<m477> :-(?
<Derester> Jak oderwę się od tej piosenki to może pójdę ;d
<sysek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&p=873251#p873251
<sysek> JEZUS
<phob0s> moze Papież? http://deface.pl/photos/papiez%20lotnik.jpg
<sysek> ten kraj sie pograza
<Ozil1> panowie takie pytanko można już kupić  Rasberry PI ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> i ty chyba nie masz pojecia co to jest
<jacekowski> to nawet nie jest w produkcji jeszcze
<Ozil1> a już coś wiadomo na ten temat kiedy będzie można go kupić
<jacekowski> i nawet nie jest do konca zaprojektowane
<jacekowski> i nie bedzie kosztowalo $25
<Ozil1> ja chcę wersję za $35
<julek> hehe
<Ozil1> z 256 i lan
<jacekowski> poczytaj ich bloga
<jacekowski> i w ogole
<Ozil1> no byłem tam ostatnio
<jacekowski> nie da rady sie zmiescic w tej cenie
<Ozil1> dobra 50 $ to nie dużo jeszcze
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> tylko popatrz czego to nie ma
<Ozil1> a coś jest na amr do kupienia obecnie ?
<jacekowski> beagleboard
<julek> dowolny router
<jacekowski> pandaboard
<jacekowski> telefony
<Ozil1> coś o podobnych mozliwościach tego  Rasberry PI
<jacekowski> beagleboard
<jacekowski> badz panda
<jacekowski> tylko ze to ma wiecej niz raspberry
<jacekowski> Ozil1: zalezy czego szukasz
<jacekowski> Ozil1: apple-tv ma arma
<jacekowski> Ozil1: po zjailbreakowaniu masz calkiem przyjemny OS na tym
<Ozil1> szukam takiego komputerka jak ten pandaboard
<Ozil1> Rasberry PI
<Ozil1> żeby to było w miarę tanie i ubuntu na tym hulało
<julek> ubuntu...
<jacekowski> ubuntu glownie x86
<Ozil1> a fedora ?
<julek> netbsd
<jacekowski> wiekszosc duzych distro nie ma oficjalnych portow do arma
<Ozil1> a ten pandaboard ?
<Ozil1> to co to jest system czy komputerek ?
<jacekowski> sa nieoficjalne porty
<jacekowski> Ozil1: google
<Ozil1> no jestem na ich stronie
<Ozil1> ale tu nie widze zadnego komputerka
<jacekowski> http://omappedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard
<jacekowski> http://omappedia.org/wiki/File:PandaBoard_top_view.png
<jacekowski> http://omappedia.org/wiki/File:PandaBoard_Setup.png
<Ozil1> a ile coś takiego kosztuje ?
<Ozil1> i gdzie to mogł bym zakupić
<jacekowski> digikey
<jacekowski> farnell
<jacekowski> beagleboard jest tansze
<jacekowski> ale pandaboard ma znacznie lepsze parametry od raspberry i od beagleboard
<jacekowski> i jest port ubuntu utrzymywany przez TI
<jacekowski> ale za tyle to kupisz jakiegos atoma
<Ozil1> 174$ to kosztuje
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ale masz 4x tyle ramu
<jacekowski> 4x szybszy procesor
<jacekowski> i jest to w sprzedazy obecnie
<jacekowski> raspberry pi nie bedzie kosztowal $35
<Ozil1> a ten beagleboard jest w sprzedaży ?
<jacekowski> tez
<Ozil1> bo to ma 512 ramu i 1gh
<Ozil1> i starczy mi
<Ozil1> 786,23 PLN
<jacekowski> za tyle kupisz atoma
<Ozil1> no wiem
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> zlotowka az tak slabo stoi
<jacekowski> eee nie
<jacekowski> gdzie ty masz 786pln?
<Ozil1> http://www.kamami.pl/index.php?ukey=product&productID=178994
<jacekowski> kogos pogielo
<Ozil1> a w $ albo w funtach gdzie można kupić ?
<jacekowski> digikey albo farnell
<jacekowski> digikey tanszy
<jacekowski> http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/BEAGLEXM/296-25798-ND/2224866
<jacekowski> za pol ceny praktycznie
<Oblawa> meh, idę chyba spać
<jacekowski> ale na co ci to?
<Oblawa> bo już późna pora
<Ozil1> na domowy serwerek
<Ozil1> bardzo energo oszczędny by był
<jacekowski> a co bys chcial serwowac?
<Ozil1> jedna stronka apache taka prosta w php rtorrent + rtgui samba vsftpd
<Ozil1> i jabberd2
<manishe> siemka
<manishe> na debianie gdzie mam router i dwa kompy, potrzebuje wogole avahi?
<Ozil1> teraz mam serwerek na virtual box na notebooku win7 ale debian net install i sporo mi zostaje
<Ozil1> ale to przejściowe jest
<manishe> bo to dziadostwo mi wysyla jakies pakiety udp do netu, to sie zastanawiam, czy potrzebne mi to wogole.
<jacekowski> Ozil1: a dane na czym trzymac?
<Ozil1> dysk 2.5" usb
<jacekowski> to lepiej starego laptopa kupic
<Ozil1> mam takich teraz wpiętych do notebouka sztuk 4 po 500 gb i 2 huby z zasilaczem
<jacekowski> kontrolery usb w armach zostawiaja wiele do zyczenia
<Ozil1> no bo złorze sobie nettopa z i3 i graficzką jakąś przyzwoitą aby pulpit dobrze śmigał i filmy fhd
<Ozil1> i coś na serwerek chcę mieć
<Ozil1> bo cześć gratów już sprzedałem np eeepc 901
<Ozil1> grafike asusa 9500 1gb
<Ozil1> e8400
<Ozil1> zostało na sell płyta gigabyte na p45 i 4 gb ramu ddr 2 gell
<jacekowski> ja mam apple-tv z xbmc do odtwarzania filmow
<Ozil1> oraz zasilacz tagan 450 W
<jacekowski> a wszystko trzymam na synology ds411j
<jacekowski> Linux DiskStation 2.6.32.12 #1922 Sun Sep 4 02:10:58 CST 2011 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<jacekowski> Processor       : Feroceon 88FR131 rev 1 (v5l)
<jacekowski> BogoMIPS        : 1192.75
<jacekowski> ale to gigahercowy feroceon
<jacekowski> i dyski sa na pcie
<Ozil1> no ja ogólnie zarys zrobiłem sobie taki  xbox360 + kinekt coś do codziennej pracy czyli nettop i serwerek nettop z atomem ?
<jacekowski> a na co kinect?
<jacekowski> i xbox
<Ozil1> no bo gram w pesa i tekkena
<Ozil1> czasami jeszcze w soul calibute i wszystko online
<jacekowski> kombinujesz niepotrzebnie z tymi nettopami i wszystkim
<jacekowski> to nie dziala
<jacekowski> jak chcesz cos na serwer
<jacekowski> to lepiej jakies cos gdzie dyski wlozysz do srodka
<Ozil1> dobra teraz za podstawowy komp mam hp dv 6700
<jacekowski> jakis atom albo cos
<Ozil1> no bo przede wszystki serwer ma mi słurzyć jako backup
<jacekowski> wiesz co
<Ozil1> z głównego pc a tu 4 tb to minimum potrzebuje
<jacekowski> kup sobie slownik ortograficzny najpierw
<Ozil1> nom
<phob0s> jacekowski: patrzac na netbooki to orientujesz sie co jest najlepsze do 1 kafla?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to wszystko gowno
<jacekowski> lepiej normalnego laptopa
<phob0s> ew 13,3
<jacekowski> 14-15"
<Ozil1> to nie kupować kinekta ?
<Ozil1> i z notkiem ktury teraz mam zostać ?
<jacekowski> Ozil1: a masz gry ktore tego uzywaja
<jacekowski> twoja sprawa
<jacekowski> jak sie nie nauczysz ortografii to ja nie mam zamiaru rozmawiac
<Ozil1> coś bym sobie pewnie sprawił dla hecy
<jacekowski> bo 3 orty w 7 minut
<jacekowski> to przesada
<Ozil1> jacekowski: przepraszam już będę pisał wolniej i poprawiał
<Ozil1> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01807833&cc=ad&dlc=pl&lc=pl&jumpid=reg_r1002_plpl
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cnu6lx> (at h10025.www1.hp.com)
<Ozil1> takiego mam notebooka
<Ozil1> w sumie to z rachunkiem zjechałem o 100 zł od kont nie używam stacjonarnego
<Ozil1> i ten laptop chodzi 24/h
<Ozil1> ale jakoś nie lubię wirtualizacji
<phob0s> Ozil: odkąd
<Ozil1> jacekowski: to co proponujesz na serwer domowy ?
<Ozil1> czy zostać na razie z virtualboxem ?
<arettrea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1Sar4IX9Tc&feature=related
<phob0s> kto to jest?
<arettrea> nie wiem chciałam sobie  humor poprawic
<arettrea> jakis wykladowsca z UW chyba
<arettrea> To podobno doktor nauk rolniczych z SGGW
<phob0s> haha
<arettrea>  rzadko się  uśmiecha, zwłaszcza gdy widzi durnego idiotę Jana Rodzenia, dyrektora  Klubu Księgarza w Warszawie, chyba że akurat Jan Rodzeń by upadł i  sobie﻿ głupi ryj rozwalił :D
<arettrea> ale sie wqurwil
<arettrea> a to wywiad z "bibliofilem" lepszych lektur
<arettrea> nie spi ktos?
<julek> o/
<arettrea> o rany julek :)
<julek> heh...
<arettrea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Ff4fpQVGM
<arettrea> pierwsze najlepsze
<arettrea> i ostatnie tez niezłe
<lorpio> komu sie chcialo to robic :o
<arettrea> chba zadzwonie tez do energetyki i powiem ze nie mam swiatła dziennego teraz
<arettrea> :d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-05
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2ne18FSjfQ
<lisu> dobrej nocy. nara.
<arettrea> pa
<snakejoint>  Witam. Zna się ktoś na kręceniu timingów ?
<snakejoint> karty graficznej lub ramu
<inzaghi89> jak żyjecie? dziś fb mają atakować;d
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<inzaghi89> yeah
<Szatan> inzaghi89: http://anonyops.com/Countdown/
<inzaghi89> :D
<inzaghi89> no to jeszcze godzina
<Ashiren> to fejk
<Ashiren> anoni zdementowali ze chcieli zdjac fb
<inzaghi89> szkoda, chcialem zobaczyć świat bez interneta
<Szatan> dateFuture = new Date(2011,10,5,9,0,0); hmm w źródle jest to wpisane
<Szatan> inzaghi89: zaraz ludzie będą się przerzucać na G+ :P
<inzaghi89> Szatan, ta, już to widzę :)
<inzaghi89> aczkolwiek g+ jest fajne
<Szatan> inzaghi89: raczej Ci co mają mózg, czli jakieś ~20% społeczeństwa
<inzaghi89> mniej ;)
<inzaghi89> odlicz tych co mają mózg od społeczności internetowej
<inzaghi89> zostanie obecna liczba użytkowników g+
<Szatan> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/377017_173716446053822_109931279099006_347677_1603287329_n.jpg
<inzaghi89> :D
<jacekowski> odlicz tych ktorzy maja to w dupie
<inzaghi89> hm...3 dzień, 4 blokady
<inzaghi89> The IP 193.0.78.190 has just been banned by Fail2Ban after
<inzaghi89> 6 attempts against httpd-noscript.
<inzaghi89> pewno zaskoczenie na zerowym poziomie, bo okaże się że znów phpmyadmin poszukuje ;d
<jacekowski> i co z tego
<jacekowski> gowno warte takie cos
<jacekowski> to sa glupie skanery
<Szatan> minuta!
<jacekowski> wiec sie nie podniecaj ze ktos cie hakuje
<inzaghi89> yup
<inzaghi89> jacekowski, ja wiem :>
<inzaghi89> nie napisałem nigdzie, że hakuje
<jacekowski> ja nia mam ani fai2ban any denyhosts
<jacekowski> i zyje
<inzaghi89> ja mam f2b tylko dlatego, że nie chce mi się logów przeglądać systematycznie, zerknę tylko raz na pare tygodni
<jacekowski> to dupa z ciebie a nie admin
<inzaghi89> jacekowski, skurczysyński leń... a vps prywatny, tylko 80 i 443 mam otwarte publicznie
<jacekowski> dobrze skonfigurowac sysloga
<jacekowski> i na emaila wysylac tylko interesujace rzeczy
<Szatan> jacekowski: a smmsem?
<Szatan> *smsem
<jacekowski> smmsem trzeba placic
<inzaghi89> sounds good, ale jestem zbyt leniwy
<jacekowski> a telefony odbieraja emaile
<inzaghi89> jacekowski, nie trzeba w plusie, mają wysyłanie smsów jak email
<inzaghi89> wysyłanie/odbieranie...
<jacekowski> a no
<jacekowski> ale to tylko plus
<inzaghi89> tak
<jacekowski> reszta nei ma
<inzaghi89> a szkoda :)
<Szatan> tia, w polsce żeby net na komę był bez ograniczeń
<jacekowski> gigabajt wystarczy
<inzaghi89> Szatan, 'som internety' bez limitów, ale nie za free
<Szatan> inzaghi89: ale po iluś GB dają Ci marne 4 kb/s
<inzaghi89> w plusie wiem, że jest 'non stop' - płacisz załóżmy za 500MB, jak przekroczysz to spada przepustowość
<jacekowski> Szatan: a ile tez bedziesz sciagal
<inzaghi89> Szatan, a po co Ci do maila więcej
<jacekowski> Szatan: na telefonie gigabajt wystarczy
<jacekowski> chyba ze bedziesz tak jak ja torrenty sciagal na telefonie
<jacekowski> gdzie w pewnym miesiacu zassalem prawie 20G
<Szatan> jacekowski: internety przeglądam i wychodzi mi  4-5 GB w miechu
<jacekowski> taaaaa
<jacekowski> dziwne te internety
<Szatan> tu aktualizację z Android Market ściągnąć tam flashem na stronce się pobawić tu ściągnąć 200 mb plik
<Szatan> i tak jakoś idzie
<Szatan> czasem YT pooglądać
<Szatan> i wiele innych rzeczy
<sysek>  kurcze
<sysek> fajne to gnome3
<sysek> tylko jakby ten mutter nie byl taki wielki..
<sysek> zamienimy debka na fedorke.
<Szatan> właśnie fedorę instaluję na Xenie-HVM
<sysek> Szatan: no ja na dysku :)
<sysek> kiedys uzywalem fedory i zachwalalem
<Szatan> całą DVD ściągnąłem
<sysek> o matko, chcialo CI sie ;) ?
<Szatan> eh, torrenta na noc zarzucić i pójść spać
<sysek> ja tam wole z http, szybciej :P
<Szatan> i kilkanaście innych rzeczy
<Szatan> morfeusz888: blue or red pill?
<morfeusz888> Szatan, blue
<morfeusz888> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1851
<morfeusz888> Mintowcy coś swojego szykują
<Szatan> morfeusz888: welcome in matrix.
<grek> czesc
<grek> o co w tym chodzi
<grek> http://code.google.com/p/pywws/wiki/Compatibility
<grek> Ubuntu 10.04
<grek> Ubuntu 10.04 worked 'out of the box', until I installed zoneminder,  after which I had to create a udev rule. The other rules in the wiki did  not work, but the following did:  SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1941", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8021", MODE="0666", GROUP="usb"
<grek> mam cos dodac zmienic ?
<grek> o co chodzi w tyym SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="1941", ATTRS{idProduct}=="8021", MODE="0666", GROUP="usb"
<Ashiren> wpisujesz to w jakims pliku w /etc/udev/rules.d/ o ile dobrze pamietam
<Ashiren> dzieki temu mozesz miec uprawnienia i/lub wywolac cos jak urzadzenie zostanie podlaczone
<Ashiren> np. na lapku mam ze jak mam myszke to touchpad przestaje dzialac
<grek> hm\
<grek> ale do jakiego pliku
<grek> /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Ashiren> a co tam masz
<Ashiren> w zasadzie obojetnie
<Ashiren> ja tam mam np. 11-hpjet10xx.rules
<grek> ahca ok
<Ashiren> mozesz zrobic nowy plik
<grek> ja mam
<grek> grek@dogmat-biuro:/etc/udev/rules.d$ ls
<grek> 10-vboxdrv.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules
<grek> dodalem ale i tak nie dziala
<sysek> Szatan: jaka wersje gome jest w gentoo ? ale nie ~
<TheNumb> suitch: 2.32?
<TheNumb> sysek:
<TheNumb> ^
<TheNumb> sysek: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/gnome-base/gnome-light
<TheNumb> I masz, 2.32-r1
<sysek> hm. ciekawe kiedy gnome3 bedzie
<TheNumb> sysek: w overlayach jest
<Szatan> sysek: jest ale hardmasked
<sysek> a, chyba, ze tak
<TheNumb> http://gpo.zugaina.org/gnome-base/gnome-light
<TheNumb> http://gpo.zugaina.org/gnome-base/gnome
<sysek> za duzo kompilacji na samo gnome
<sysek> :P
<TheNumb> sysek: gnome-light szybko leci
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej 2.32 szybko leciało.
<TheNumb> W 3.0 masz trochę mniej zależności.
<sysek> ale trzeba odpowiednie flagi ustawic tez
<TheNumb> sysek: oj tam oj
<TheNumb> sysek: to gentoo, nie debian ;]
<sysek> wiem :P
<buharin> zna ktos tu jave?
<m477> ;d
<buharin> m477, jestes?
<buharin> :
<buharin> m477, kurde mam taki problem teraz
<buharin> m477, pisze algorytm i mam np. jakas metode i kurcze powtarza mis ie w niej kod
<buharin> z 6linijek powtarza sie tylko parametry inne
<buharin> m477, mozna cos z tym zrobic?
<m477> można
<m477> ale sprecyzuj
<buharin> czekaj wrzuce przyklad
<buharin> tylko dopisze shit ten :
<buharin> ;p
<Oblawa> cześć
<Oblawa> cześć
<Oblawa> :3
<sysek> :o
<Oblawa> czo :p
<buharin> m477, http://www.nopaste.pl/162v
<buharin> jest jakby to samo
<buharin> :S
<buharin> gdyby mozna by bylo robic metoda w metodzie
<Oblawa> co tam miśki
<Oblawa> jak dzień płynie
<Oblawa> ja siedzę na uczelni
<Oblawa> i płaczę że te ibmy takie ciężkie
<Oblawa> przydał by się jakiś netbook z ubunciaczkiem
<m477> buharin: i w czym jest problem?
<m477> btw nie wiem co robi, sprawdzanieMinimum(minimum, b, true);
<buharin> m477, nie chodzi co robi
<buharin> m477, tylko ze kod sie powtarza
<m477> konkretnie co sie powtarza
<m477> w ogóle to popracował byś nad czytelnościa kodu :D
<buharin> m477, czemu? :D
<buharin> po if sprawdz
<buharin> powtarza sie kod
<buharin> sprawdzam po oprsotu dla innych argumentow
<buharin> by potem przyrownac
<m477> a co chcesz osiągnąć?
<buharin> no nie wiem glupio sie czuje jak widze ze 5linijek sie powtarza
<buharin> przydalaby sie metoda w metodzie
<m477> napisz co chcesz zrobic to ci moze podpowiem co zrobi
<m477> a jak dajesz mi kawalek kodu to ja nie wiem o co chodzi
<buharin> m477, kurwa no chce skrócić kod
<buharin> by się nie powtarzał
<m477> ...
 * sysek ziewa glosno
 * m477 załamuje ręce
<m477> jak ci mam pomóc skoro nie wiem co to jest
<buharin> to jest metoda
<buharin> :S
<buharin> co w teorii mozna zrobic
<m477> no to żeś mi wytłumaczył
<Szatan> Wizard: !
<zasek> ;]
<zasek> co trzeba zainstalowac na ubuntu zeby mi dzialalo wyjscie hdmi w laptopie
<zasek> chce podpiac telewizor przez hdmi ale nic sie nie dzieje
<Szatan> zasek: jaka grafika?
<zasek> nvidia
<zasek> 310m
<zasek> nvidia cuda 310m
<zasek> 1GB
<Szatan> zasek: własnościowe sterowniki masz zainstalowane?
<zasek> fak
<zasek> zeczywiscie nie
<zasek> zainstaluje i zobacze zaraz
<zasek> zaraz wracam
<julek> a mi sie nigdy nie udalo uslyszec dzwieku z hdmi w linuksie
<TheNumb> Jak myślicie, debian sid nadaje się na vpsa? :P
<zasek> nie działa
<matti_> zasek: peszek
<Szatan> zasek: bo trzeba skonfigurować
<zasek> po zainstalowaniu sterownikow nie startują X
<julek> a co mowi log?
<zasek> fatal error
<zasek> nie znaleziono ekranu
<zasek> po polskiemu
<zasek> pozniej musze w recovery mode wejsc
<zasek> i od nowa konfigurowac
<zasek> i dziala na standartowym ustawieniu
<TheNumb> zasek: wygląda na to, że moduł się źle skompilował/zainstalował.
<zasek> mam wersje sterownika 173
<zasek> widzie w repo ze jest wersja 185
<TheNumb> zasek: a jaka karta?
<zasek> nvidia cuda 1GB 310m
<TheNumb> zasek: ale numer
<TheNumb> Aaa
<TheNumb> 310
<TheNumb> 173 jest za stary
<TheNumb> Musisz brać coś nowszego.
<TheNumb> 185+
<zasek> 185 jest w repozytoriach
<TheNumb> zasek: no to zainstaluj.
<TheNumb> zasek: jaka dystrybucja?
<zasek> ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<TheNumb> zasek: a nie myślałeś nad aktualizacją?
<TheNumb> W nowszych są świeższe sterowniki...
<TheNumb> No i oczywiście xorg.
<zasek> jak to nie pomoze to zobacze aktualizacje
<zasek> nara
<TheNumb> Nera.
<matti_> wątroba
<m477> co z nią
<TheNumb> m477: a co może być? Zapita
<m477> mówi się zamarynowana
<TheNumb> Zamarynowana - powiedział kanibal.
<matti_> zmarnowana może
<sysek> ecg
<sysek> ludzie sa coraz glupsi
<sysek> ;)
<matti_> sysek: udowodnij
<sysek> nie musze
<sysek> wystarczy poczytac
<sysek> ;)
<matti_> co takiego czytasz?
<sysek> aa.. nie wazne
<sysek> ;)
<matti_> kafeteria jest specyficzna tak jak posty na onecie
<m477> facebook haked ;o
<Filar> m477?
<sysek> m477: tja
<Filar> co tam mówisz?
<sysek> plecie glupoty
<m477> ;F
<m477> k**** shell mi wygasł na uczelni :S
<Filar> xorg 1.11 nie obsługuje już nvidii 173xx?
<Filar> grrr
<mati75> Filar: obsługuje
<Filar> "Note: Currently nvidia-173xx, nvidia-96xx and nvidia-71xx drivers don't support Xorg release 1.11, "
<Filar> znaczy na odwrót
<Filar> sterowniki nie obsługują xorga?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> chociaż w debianie jakis 173 jest
<mati75> 173.14.31-1
<Filar> tak w sensie, że nie obsługuje, czy tak, że obsługuje?
<Filar> no cóż, no to dalej nouveau pozostaje
<mati75> sterownik nie obługuje nowego xorga
<Filar> cześć Oblawa
<Oblawa> czeeść
<Oblawa> still na uczelni siedzę
<Oblawa> do 21 dziś
<Oblawa> :/
<Drathir> witam... sa tu jacyś spece od strony technicznej ssh?
<m477> w sobote
<Ashiren> caturday*
<m477> no tak, zapomniałem, że to dziś
<Drathir> m477: a dobry ten shell jakiś był?
<m477> Drathir: kijowy, ale nie w tym rzecz, bo chce sie na wewnetrzny serwer na uczelni zalogowac
<Drathir> m477: czyli role bezpieczeństwa spełniał?
<m477> chce sie zalogowac na serwer, ktory nie jest z zewnatrz widoczny
<Drathir> Ja też szukam ekspertów w tej dziedzinie bo jestem ciekaw czy technicznie do wykonania jest możliwe przekierować post x lokalny, żeby na zdalnym serwerze wychodziło portem y.
<m477> jaki post
<Drathir> m477: a to już rozumiem lipka troszkę...  prośbę do admina jedynie...
<Drathir> m477: port *
<posti_> witam mam problem z terminalem
<posti_> mianowicie nie dziala środkowy przycisk myszku do kopiowania
<Drathir> jaki to problem?
<posti_> co mi utrudnia prace
<Drathir> myszy ? A spróbuj prawy przycisk myszy kopiuj
<posti_> to dziala bo narazie tylko to mi zostaje
<posti_> a własnie mi zależy na tym środkowym kliknięcie scrolla bo to ułatwia prace
<posti_> na każdym komputerze w pracowni działa tylko nie na moim
<posti_> dodaż że środkowy przycisk fizycznie działa
<manishe> to zaloz nowy profil usera, jak nie wiesz gdzie to dokladnie zmieniles. albo skopiuj profil z innego kompa.
<Drathir> zobacz w ustawieniach myszy druga zakładka
<manishe> jaki to terminal wogole? gnome-terminal czy xterm czy co?
<posti_> gnome
<posti_> nauczyciel powiedział że może to być spowodowane myszką bezprzewodową
<posti_> może dla pewności jak sprawdzić czy środkowy guzik myszy dziła
<posti_> w sensie fizycznym bo pare dni temu działał pod windowsem
<posti_> w ubuntu nie wiem jak sprawdzić
<qermit> sysek: co sie stalo?
<posti_> może od początku
<posti_> jak moge sprawdzić w linuxie czy fizycznie działa środkowy przycisk myszki ?
<posti_> bo konkretnie nie działa mi kopiowanie w terminalu i chce wykluczyć uszkodzenie fizyczne myszki
<qermit> posti_: xev
<grek> czesc wie ktyos moze jak to pokazac po polsku
<grek>   #start "From %H%M %Z on %d %b to" "24 hours ending" "[x, None][loop_count == 2]"#
<grek> #idx " %H%M %Z on %d %b %Y"#
<grek> to pyton
<posti_> co vex
<grek> pokazuje czas w posta ci      0938 CET - chcial bym zeby pokazal normalne godziny
<Drathir> posti_: zobacz tam gdzie pisałem fizycznie wątpię ,żeby z automatu była taka akcja przypisana do tego przycisku...
<Drathir> grek: a masz możliwość wyciągnięcia z tego co wyrzuci i przepisania od nowa?
<posti_> Ok programik xev - brak reakcji na środkowy klik sprawa sie rozwiązała, musiało sie to na dniach stać
<grek> ok zadzialalo mi inaczej nie ma tematy
<sysek> qermit: z czym ?
<Metallhead> hej
<Metallhead> takie pytanie, jak się instaluje czcionki pod ubu?
<sysek> przenosisz je do ~/.fonts
<sysek> i sudo fc-cache -vf :)
<sysek> albo
<sysek> klikasz dwa razy na czcionke i wyskakuje okienko
<sysek> powinno byc 'zainstaluje czcionke'
<sysek> czy jakos tak
<Metallhead> dobra, działa
<Metallhead> a jak cos, to można czcionkę usunąć?
<sysek> mozna. skasuj z ~/.fonts
<sysek> :)
<Metallhead> ok, dzięki :>
<syngress> bry
<mieciu> yoyoyoy
<sysek> dobra, jednak zmieniam zdanie co do gnome3
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1320510350.jpg eheh
<Szatan> m477: Ty adminujesz wnko.pl?
<m477> a czemu miałbym
<sysek> a sobie wrocilem do ubuntu
<m477> współczujemy
<sysek> czemu? lts sie sprawdza ;)
<m477> polemizowałbym
<sysek> chcialbym znow wrocic do gentoo, ale nie chce mis ie kompilowac gnome
<grek> no i dziala stacja pogody
<grek> http://pogoda.biuro.dogmat.eu/
<grek> :)
<termi> czemu tylko kozy slaskie?
<grek> bo to u mnie w domu jest
<grek> :)
<sysek> :D
<grek> staceje meteo odpalilem juz w calosci dziala troche jeszcze trza potlumaczyc ale to jak torche danych sie nazbiera
<grek> dziala ladnie :)
<termi> :)
<buharin> grek, to jakis projekt?
<grek> w jakim sensie projekt ?
<grek> chce przeliczyc sile wiatru zeby ocenic ile pradu dala by mi mini turbina wiatrowa
<termi> niewile raczej
<sysek> m477: a co jest zlego w ubu lts?
<grek> no nie wiele ale zawsze cos :)
<grek> zreszta to ciekawe po prostu
<Szatan> jacekowski: dźwięk w otwarzaczach mp4/mp4 jest przetwarzany hardwareowo?
<jacekowski> Szatan: zalezy
<GriGi> korzysta ktoś z PayPal'a? Zadam głupie pytanie: jeżeli jakiś sklep internetowy, dajmy na to księgarnia przyjmuje przelewy z banków a nie ma loga PayPal to i tak można PayPalem płacić?
<GriGi> to jest jak zwykły przelew? Można na normalne konta wpłacać PayPalem?
<jacekowski> Szatan: dekoder jest sprzetowy ale potem soft jeszcze robi postprocessing
<termi> nie
<jacekowski> GriGi: nie
<jacekowski> musi miec login do paypala i potem z paypala moga na konto w banku
<Szatan> jacekowski: huh, co polecasz z odwarzaczy do 200 zł?
<GriGi> Czyli z PayPala nie wypłacę kasy bezpośrednio na normalne konto? Szkoda, bo bym sobie założył żeby gdzieś zapłacić czasami
<GriGi> ale trafię na coś jakiś sklep co nie wspiera tego i będzie problem
<jacekowski> Szatan: nic
<jacekowski> Szatan: ja uzywam telefonu
<termi> GriGi: coraz popularniejszy jest paypal
<m477> Szatan: sandisc
<termi> a co do przelewu na konta hmm poczytaj tam jest napisane wszytko
<GriGi> Okay, i jeszcze jedno, kiedyś czytałem że trzeba mieć konto bankowe żeby założyć PayPal'a, nadal tak jest czy mogę je doładować przelewem z poczty?
<GriGi> zresztą oglądnę te ich "video tutoriale" na stronie ;)
<termi> nie treba miec konta z tego co pamietam
<termi> ale moglo si epozmieniac
<Szatan> m477: jakoś z wykoania wtyczki jack w sansie view nie byłem zadowolony
<Szatan> *wykonania
<m477> Szatan: sansa clip mi chodzilo
<Szatan> sansa clip ma małą moc wyjściową a lubię duże słuchawki
<m477> no tez kiedys mialem zdaje sie problem z wtyczka ale w koncu to 80 zl kosztuje z tego co pamietam
<m477> no to kup ipoda ~~
<Szatan> m477: 200 zł 8 GB
<m477> no chyba nie sansa clip ~~
<Szatan> sansa clip+
<m477> SanDisk Sansa Clip + 8GB Odtwarzacz MP3 + GRATIS
<m477> 	Kup Teraz! 139,00 zł 	
<Szatan> różnnica bez plusa to jest czytnik kart pamięci µsd
<m477> kazda ma czytnik
<Szatan> m477: mi chodzi z pełnym wyposażeniem a nie oemówka
<m477> a co to 'pełne wyposażenie' ?
<Szatan> oemówki mają roczną gwarancję a box 2 letnią
<Szatan> eh, pudełko, słuchawki, playerek, kabelek USB HQ
<m477> kabel chyba w każdych jest
<m477> a słuchawki w takim odtwarzaczu na wysokim poziomie nie bedą
<Szatan> ale Low Quality
<m477> co low quality
<Szatan> niska jakość
<termi> kup sobie senshaisery
<m477> Szatan: :<
<Szatan> termi: chodzi mi o kabelek usb
<m477> kabel masz niskiej jakości?
<Szatan> m477: w oemówce to pewnie jest i będzie się grzać
<m477> kabel? O_O
<termi> :)
<Szatan> ya
<m477> :D
<termi> Szatan: nie pij tyle :)
<m477> może mózg ci sie zgrzał
<termi> heheeh :)
<Szatan> termi: eh, kup chociaż na allegro najtańszy kabelek i się dowiesz o co chodzi.
<m477> haha
<termi> mam najtansze kabelki
<termi> i nic sie nie grzeje
<Szatan> termi: usb/zasilające?
<termi> tak
<m477> Szatan: kabel od sieci też ci się grzeje?
<Szatan> m477: zależy za jaką cenę zakupisz
<termi> lol :)
<m477> NAJTAŃSZY
<m477> wszystkie kable i tak są miedziane
<m477> wiec nigga please
<termi> szatan moze o zasilaczu mowisz ze sie grzeje?
<Szatan> eh, kiedyś mi się zapalił :/
<Szatan> termi: nie
<m477> mózg?
<Szatan> KABEL!
<termi> dobra nvmd kup sobie drogi kabel :) i po sprawie
<m477> od 5V na usb :D?
<m477> może piorun kulisty ci wleciał przez okno i zapalił kabel od USB?
<Szatan> zasilający
<m477> a co ma to do kabla usb
<Szatan> m477: kiedyś się przekonasz
<m477> zapewne
<termi> Szatan: czekaj bo teraz sie zgubilem tobie zapalil sie kabel usb czy zasilajacy (nie usb)
<pi00> cześć
<Szatan> termi: zasilający
<m477> Szatan: no to gorąco macie tam w piekle jak się kable palą
<pi00> za duże napięcia mają hehe
<m477> kable?
<Stumilowy> witam
<GriGi> Bry :)
<KiFka> hej
<Szatan> hej KiFka
<Szatan> KiFka: co słychać w szwablandii?
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<KiFka> Szatan, nie mieszkam w badenii-wurtembergii.
<Szatan> Wizard: zawsze masz spóźniony zapłon co do wulgaryzmów :D, ale witaj
<Wizard> Szatan: mam?
<sysek> o Wizard
<Wizard> widzę, że tęskniliście :)
<Szatan> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> który mięsem rzucał?
<Szatan> Wizard: miałeś away'a włączonego?
<Wizard> chyba tak
<Wizard> tak mi się zdaje, że jak rozłączam znc, to ustawia mnie w away
<Szatan> Wizard: to zostawiłem Ci ! (wykrzyknik)
<Szatan> Wizard: http://www.nopaste.pl/1638
<Wizard> hmm, logów mi nie wczytał o_O
<Wizard> wybacz Szatan, ale muszę spadać za chwilę
<Szatan> Wizard: kk
<Szatan> Wizard: podziel się opem :P
<Wizard> mam kupę roboty jeszcze dziś
<Wizard> Szatan: ja nie mogę
<Wizard> pytaj Quintasana, on ma uprawnienia do dawania uprawnień
<Wizard> ew Stirlitz
<Szatan> Wizard: eh, tylko /mode +o nick :D
<GriGi> Cya.
<Wizard> i burdlu narobisz? :>
<Szatan> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> dobra, wracam do roboty
<Wizard> bbl
<gjm> Byrybyry
<pi00> zna ktos dobry symulator obwodow elektrycznych?
<gjm> spice
<gjm> czy coś w ten deseń
<m477> spice 2 czy tam 3
<m477> w CO sa nawet jakies
<m477> bana na 4chanie mam, haha
<termi> na czym?
<m477> co na czym
<termi> masz bana?
<m477> na 4chanie
<termi> za co?
<Oblawa> hai
<m477> dobre pytanie :D
<jacekowski> ltspice
<jacekowski> ale to i tak nie daje rady
<pi00> problem w tym, ze nie wiem jak symulacje rozpocząć jak mam obwód w gschem
<termi> heh dzisiaj znowu saleta z nejmanem walcza
<jacekowski> slyszeli o wypadku na M5
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> nie maja radia ani telewizji
<m477> ja nie mam
<jacekowski> wielki wypadek na 37 samochodow
<jacekowski> autostrada zamknieta do poniedzialku przynajmniej
<termi> lol
<m477> nie mam pojecia nawet w jakim kraju jest to M5
<termi> ja slyszalem o jakims w angli
<termi> wiec to pewnie to
<jacekowski> nie bylo tak duzego wypadku od 20 lat
<BlessJah> ladnie
<m477> gdzie?
<BlessJah> poszukam jakiegos laptopa z jakims internetem, moze jakas relacje znajde
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co sie z czym zdezylo?
<jacekowski> ciezarowki
<jacekowski> auta
<jacekowski> wszystko
<m477> pewnie auto z autem
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=smJoDJ3oNeI
<jacekowski> i ciezarowka TNT
<jacekowski> wiec ktos pewnien nie dostanie paczek na czas
<m477> po ubiorze suk widze ze to UK
<BlessJah> trinitro...?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pytam co sie zderzylo najsampierw
<jacekowski> nie, taka firma kurierska
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem
<m477> wielka draka, jezusie chrystusie gdzie był bóg? :O
<termi> ciekawe co sie stalo
<termi> mgła
<jacekowski> chociaz z drugiej strony, niedaleko miejsca gdzie mieszkalem w polsce
<jacekowski> ciezarowka z piwem sie wywrocila wyjezdzajac na 4 pasmowke
<jacekowski> i 100 aut rozwalonych
<jacekowski> tez mgla byla
<tajwanuser> ile zebrales?
<tajwanuser> tego piwa
<BlessJah> trzy wiaderka
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 100 aut? myslalem ze takie akcje tylko na oblodzonej jezdni
<termi> we mgle tez
<BlessJah> ale az 100?
<jacekowski> 4 pasmowka, ludzie jak zwykle zapi****
<BlessJah> no tak
<jacekowski> bez myslenia co jak gdzie
<jacekowski> co drugi bez przeciwmgielnych
<jacekowski> i poszlo
 * termi tez nie ma przeciwmgielnych w mazdzie :)
<m477> powód do dumy
<termi> a jak
<lisu> o/
<termi> \o
 * lisu tez ma mazde i tez nie ma przeciwmgielnych
<termi> :)
<termi> jaka masz?
<lisu> 626
<termi> ja mam 323 f bg :)
<lisu> który rok?
 * gjm nie ma samochodu ergo nie ma przeciwmgielnych
<termi> 91
<Oblawa> ja mam 13 lat
<lisu> miałem ten model, ale 95 produkcja
<termi> to juz pewnie elektyczne szyby
<termi> itd :)
<tajwanuser> ja mam rockridera5.2  moja ultrafire wf-501b swieci lepiej niz kazde przeciwmgielne
<termi> lisu: ktora 626 masz?
<lisu> 2001 po lifcie
<termi> na forum mazdy jestes moze?
<lisu> jesteś, ale nie pisze, nie mam czasu
<termi> :)
<termi> lisu: wloclawek?
<lisu> termi: nie, na mazda speed mam inny nick, nawet nie pamietam jaki
<termi> a bo jest tam jakis Lisu :)
<tajwanuser> http://bash.org.pl/2258243/ :D
 * Wizard powrócił
<termi> tajwanuser: stare
<tajwanuser> nom, tak mi sie skojarzylo z Twoja mazda;p
<tajwanuser> prawda jest taka, ze sam chcac kupic byle pierdole zaczynam od google
<termi> uwazaj bo Wizard przyszedł ;)
<Wizard> !
<dweller> łizard jest łagodnym człowiekiem
<Wizard> moja żona twierdzi co innego
<termi> Wizard: witaj w klubie
<dweller> one zawsze demonizują
<dweller> pierdoła to nie przekleństwo raczej :/
<dweller> tzn nie jakieś straszne
<Wizard> ups :D
<termi> haha
<Wizard> mógł szanować polski język i pisać bez błędów ortograficznych
<Wizard> ja już chyba pójdę
<dweller> :D
<termi> Wizard: ile lat juz po slubie?
<Wizard> hmm, zaokrąglając w górę, czy w dół?
<Wizard> :>
<m477> to pewnie rok
<termi> szczerze
<termi> :)
<termi> ja 6 lat
<Wizard> ja się ożeniłem w styczniu
<Wizard> ło, 6 lat to sporo
<Wizard> z jedną kobitą
<termi> :)
<m477> to że sie ożenił to niczego nie determinuje
<xdeepx> siemka
<dweller> hai, sup?
<xdeepx> wie ktos moze gdzie w 11.10 podzilo sie "uruchom ponownie" ?
<lisu> szybki gościu, jeszcze dobrze nie nadusił entera, a już wyszedł :)
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> jeszcze trochę i dostanie banana za join flood
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<Wizard> kopę lat :_
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> no chyba coś mało tu zaglądasz ;)
<Wizard> ostatnio nie mam kiedy
<Wizard> xdeepx: zdecyduj się, czy chcesz tu siedzieć, czy będziesz właził i wyłaził
<Wizard> za to są represje ;P
<gjm> od kiedy?
<dweller> nie wszystkich stać na ssh
<xdeepx> no jestem
<gjm> pojawia się i znkika
<m477> HUDINI
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acezqe2JHBQ
<jacekowski> kto wie czym sie rozni predkosc od przyspieszenia?
<m477> jacekowski: przyspieszenie to różniczka po czasie z prędkosci
<Wizard> m477++
<jacekowski> pochodna
<Wizard> chyba na to samo wychodzi, nie?
<Wizard> a jendak nie
<BlessJah> nie, nie to samo
<BlessJah> druga pochodna drogi po czasie
<m477> no to fail
<m477> BlessJah++
<m477> a kret to trzecia i ****
<BlessJah> pochodna to iloraz różnic(zk)owy
<BlessJah> różnicowy czy różniczkowy, które poprawne?
<Wizard> a skąd mam wiedzieć?
<Wizard> ja już zaliczyłem analizę matematyczną i mam ją głęboko w dupie
<m477> i nadal nie umiesz
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja siekałem dzisiaj analizę 4h z laską  z farmaceutyki
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> mają du żo łatwiejsze zadania niż na polibudzie
<Wizard> mieszkasz w akademiku?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> a co?
<m477> jajco
<matti_> różniczka to suma pochodnych po wszystkich zmiennych danej funkcji
<matti_> dla jednej funkcji jednej zmiennej to to sam
<matti_> samo
<BlessJah> patrz, ja zawsze myślałem, że różniczka to wyniczek odejmowanka
<m477> no to jak rozpatrujemy ruch w trójwymiarowej przestrzeni to musi być różniczka, a nie pochodna
<matti_> może w czechach?
<BlessJah> matti_: skad masz definicje o sumie pochodnych?
<BlessJah> jak szukalem dzisiaj ekstremow funkcji z dwiema zmiennymi, to robilem uklad rownan pochodnych po jednej i drugiej zmiennej
<jacekowski> wiecie co
<matti_> no i prawidłowo
<jacekowski> ja gowno pamietam z analizy
<jacekowski> pochodna jeszcze wyciagne
<jacekowski> zcalkowac moze dalbym rade
<m477> nie prościej formy kanoniczne
<matti_> jacekowski: na co Ci przyspieszenie i prędkość
<jacekowski> matti_: nie trzeba mi
<matti_> podpucha?
<jacekowski> matti_: ale w ostatnim odcinku matura to bzdura zadali takie pytanie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mi trzeba, bo jeszcze nie zaliczylem
<jacekowski> i tak sie zastanawiam jak to wyglada na kanale
<BlessJah> i w sumie jeszcze troche mi zaliczenie zajmie, bo przez kilka semestrow jest
<BlessJah> kilka stopni wtajemniczenia do analizy matematycznej jest
<m477> aha
<BlessJah> hm...
<matti_> matura to bzdura to bzdura
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kuba oczekiwal na odpowiedz ze przyspieszenie to szybkosc zmiany predkosci czy z synonimami?
<matti_> oni chyba muszą godzinami takich jeleni szukać
<matti_> on też w matmie nieogarnięty więc mu to jak krowie na rowie trzeba
<BlessJah> jak widac czesc kanalu, ktora nie spi o tej porze, jest studentami, albo udaje ze jest studentami \o/
<matti_> ja skuttecznie udaje od dawna
<m477> matti_: nie trzeźwiejesz
<m477> ?
<matti_> trzeźwieję chcę by mi wątroba służyła przez całe moje życie, a nie tylko te kilkanaście lat
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak ty wlasciwie masz na imie
<m477> matti_: nie tak łatwo zabić wątrobe alkoholem
<m477> popatrz na zuli 50-60 lat
<matti_> ja nie mam takiego zdrowia
<matti_> w sumie nie wiem czemu siedzę na kanale, z ludźmi ogarniającymi programowanie jak ja potrafię napisać tylko hello world w pascalu i c
<m477> kto powiedzial ze tu ktokolwiek cos programuje
<matti_> skutecznie to symulujecie
<eddd> siema, mam gefroce 9500 i 11.04. Za cholore nie moge zrobic na dwa monitory twinview z dodatkowa rozdzielczoscia, bo nvidia-settings nie wykrywa rozdzielczosci dla mojego monitora
<m477> ustaw ręcznie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rofl
<eddd> m477: no wlasnie nie wiem jak
<BlessJah> zniszczyles mnie tym putaniem
<m477> a co znaczy ze nie wykrywa?
<m477> ucina obraz np w polowie?
<eddd> nie, nie wykrywa rozdzielczosci
<eddd> dodatkowo jak daje xrandr --addmode VGA "...."
<m477> w tym samym oknie jest opcja, resolution...
<eddd> m477: nie mam na tej liscie rozdzielczosci
<eddd> tej ktora mnie interesuje
<eddd> jak daje xrandr --addmode VGA _mode_ to mi pisze ze nie ma VGA
<eddd> bez sensu
<m477> to w pliku xorg.conf, moze zmien
<eddd> ...
<eddd> ok
<m477> btw, tam jest od ciula rozdzielczosci do wyboru
<eddd> eh, ok
<BlessJah> matti_: jak masz w okolicy politechnike, wbij na wyklad z pp jakis
<matti_> wystarczy że się na wydział kopsnę
<matti_> to tylko uniwerek
<BlessJah> lepiej polibuda, ale jak masz informatykow na uniwerku, moze byc
<matti_> fizycy teoretyczni też nie są najgorsi w programowaniu
<BlessJah> raczej myslalem o wykladowcachkierunkow informatycznych
<BlessJah> taka automatyka i robotyka ma programowanie juz w bardziej zaawansowanym stadium od informatyki o czym sie dzisiaj przekonalem, jak gosc z AiR chcial zebym pomogl mu ogarnac
<BlessJah> za to my mamy doglebniej
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jaki rotfl
<BlessJah> kartkowka z priorytetow operatorow...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz na imie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo masz szela u mnie a ja nie wiem
<BlessJah> no wlasnie o tym mowie
<jacekowski> no mow
<matti_> jacekowski: shelle rozdajesz?
<jacekowski> matti_: tylko abuserom daje
<BlessJah> tak jakbys sie przy sniadaniu odezwal "a tak wlasciwie, jak masz na imie?"
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jeszcze raz zapytam a potem bedzie userdel
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak masz na imie
<matti_> zapytaj go jak mu na chrzcie dali
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> jezu, 3 razy pytac musialem
<matti_> jacekowski: a dalej nie wiesz :)
<BlessJah> z komorki pisze
<jacekowski> hmmm
<BlessJah> pisalem
<jacekowski> wiem
<jacekowski>           RX bytes:5391231480 (5.0 GiB)  TX bytes:153507896824 (142.9 GiB)
<jacekowski> hmmmmmm
<m477> na pm napisał, tu się wstydzi
<jacekowski> w 30h
<BlessJah> m477: na pm napisalem, bo tu ty bys przeczytal
<matti_> co ty masz na dysku że tak wszyscy ssą?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to nie ja
<m477> wyj***e m8 na twoje imie mam
<BlessJah> ja tylko logi syncuje rsyncem
<jacekowski> m477: jak ty masz na imie to ci powiem czy tak samo
<m477> ;d
<matti_> m477: jak nienawidzę tego określenia
<m477> małe prawdopodobieństwo
<jacekowski> ja mam tego nicka za prostego
<jacekowski> kazdy wie jak mam na imie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ustaw sobie marcinowski
<m477> jacekowski: może to nazwisko
<BlessJah> dla zmylki
<matti_> a ja myślałem że jackowski się nazywasz
<BlessJah> m477: tak, napisz jak masz na nazwisko, a ja ci powiem czy tak samo
<jacekowski> apache tylko 4G przeslal
<m477> won
<jacekowski> hmmmm, ale to na jednym vhoscie
<dweller> BlessJah: jakby to jakiś problem był
<BlessJah> dweller: co, kto?
<dweller> CIA i tak wie jak się nazywasz :3
<dweller> no imi i nazwisko
<matti_> nie pisz CIA to czyta
<BlessJah> dweller: mam shella... 2 lata? 3?
<dweller> chociaż nie, Ty piszesz takie głupote że pracodawcy by pryskali na lewo i prawo ;f
<BlessJah> dweller: staram sie z tym walczyc
<BlessJah> i tak jest juz duzo lepiej
<dweller> w sumie dobrze
<dweller> jesteś tego świadomy
<BlessJah> jestem prawie od poczatku
<BlessJah> mlody bylem, glupi
<BlessJah> a teraz nawyki wyrobilem i mam problem
<BlessJah> jak juz sie naprostuje, zmienie nick i zaczne z czysta karta :>
<m477> najlepiej nie na tym kanale
<BlessJah> m477: a co to za roznica gdzie?
<BlessJah> Æble DiskShortÆcut to RSHORTC~1LNK =
<matti_> skoro o nazwiskach zobaczcie co znalazłem http://www.moikrewni.pl/mapa/
<BlessJah> co to za plik tak sie zaczyna? skrót windowsowy .lnk?
<m477> matti_: old
<matti_> nie znałem tego
<BlessJah> matti_: trzeba było klona zrobic i wyciagnac nasze nazwiska
<matti_> a na co mie to?
<matti_> żeby was na fejsie zaproszeniami atakować?
<BlessJah> to jedna z tych glupot ktore tu wypisuje, ignoruj je
<jacekowski> w ogole
<jacekowski> kunia widzialem dzisiaj
<jacekowski> pomiedzy elektrownia
<jacekowski> a samym miastem/wioska tilbury jest pole
<jacekowski> przez ktore biegnie droga
<jacekowski> ogrodzone pole
<jacekowski> ale droga juz nie
<BlessJah> kto ma winXP pod reka, potrzebuje head -c 128 jakisplikzwinXP.lnk
<jacekowski> i tylko przy wjezdzie/wyjezdzie sa takie pod pradem podklady zeby zwierzeta nie wylazily
<dweller> jaki szok
<jacekowski> i sobie jade
<dweller> prawie jak w Polsce ;f
<jacekowski> i kon stoi na poboczu
<jacekowski> wracam
<jacekowski> a kun stoi na srodku drogi
<jacekowski> no to ja tez staje
<matti_> kurnia wszyscy się na wiatraki nastawiają, nie ma to jak nabijać kabze niemcom
<jacekowski> i sie tak na siebie patrzymy
<jacekowski> ja na kunia
<BlessJah> gleboko w oczy
<jacekowski> kun na mnie
<jacekowski> i stoimy
<jacekowski> kun na lewym pasie
<jacekowski> wiec chcialem go wyminac z prawej
<jacekowski> ale ten sie cofnal
<jacekowski> i nie bylo miejsca
<BlessJah> druga czesc naszego sluchowiska dla doroslych juz w przyszla sobote za kwadrans północ
<jacekowski> wiec tak stoje i patrze na kunia
<jacekowski> kun patrzy na mnie
<matti_> wsteczny i po trąbnięciu
<jacekowski> zgasilem motor
<jacekowski> otworzylem okno
<jacekowski> i czekam
<jacekowski> a kun sie dalej na mnie patrzy
<BlessJah> matti_: najprawdopodobniej by na trabienie nie zareagowal
<jacekowski> a ja na niego tylko zerkam
<jacekowski> bo patrze na inne kunie
<jacekowski> i w koncu kun sobie poszedl
<jacekowski> ale dobre 10 minut stalem
<BlessJah> czy nie wyskocza z krzakow i nie zaczna naparzac w auto baseballami z gabki
<BlessJah> naprawde głupoty piszę
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czesto masz okazje widziec konie?
<matti_> brajdak ma sposób na sarny. zalatuje kamikaze, lecz mniejsza o to. Gasi światło i trąbi. Zwłaszcza w nocy rewelacyjny sposób.
<m477> jacekowski: :D
<BlessJah> czy to byl pierwszy raz odkad zwinales sie z kraju?
<BlessJah> matti_: sarnina na kolacje? ale z gaszeniem swiatel to dobry pomysl, bo zwierzeta sie w nie gapia jak zahipnotyzowane
<jacekowski> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=tilbury&hl=en&ll=51.460419,0.377369&spn=0.000531,0.001635&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=16.5235,53.569336&vpsrc=6&hnear=Tilbury,+Thurrock,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=20&layer=c&cbll=51.4605,0.377485&panoid=DaTc9gTsekxRKIc-4POQpA&cbp=12,214.84,,0,22.59
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5td24se> (at maps.google.co.uk)
<jacekowski> tu widac wjazd do tego
<matti_> na prostej może i tak ale dla mnie to i tak zalatuje samobójem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to byl pierwszy raz kiedy widzialem kunia bez kierowcy na srodku drogi
<BlessJah> bez kierowcy, hehe
<BlessJah> to sa dzikie konie czy jest jakas stadnina w okolicy?
<BlessJah> dzikie konie, brzmi jak oksymoron, przynajmniej w europie
<matti_> jacekowski: prawie jak w westernie tylko czekać aż zegar zacznie wybijać 12 :)
<jacekowski> krowy
<jacekowski> kunie
<jacekowski> wszystko
<jacekowski> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=tilbury&hl=en&ll=51.458983,0.375984&spn=0.000531,0.001635&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=16.5235,53.569336&vpsrc=0&hnear=Tilbury,+Thurrock,+United+Kingdom&t=h&layer=c&cbll=51.458897,0.375916&panoid=eFP1C4Wp7C4O9Vrr5JLD9A&cbp=12,275.09,,0,7.75&z=20
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3gxaslh> (at maps.google.co.uk)
<jacekowski> albo takie cos popatrz
<matti_> BlessJah: konik polski np.
<jacekowski> tu nie ma plotu ani niczego takiego
<BlessJah> matti_: w rezerwacie chyba
<matti_> występuję między innymi w RPN
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<matti_> nie park narodowy
<BlessJah> bedziemy sie o roznice rozbijac?
<matti_> dość znaczące mimo wszystko, ale nie
<BlessJah> wiem ze sa znaczace
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co ci tak transferu nabiło koniec końców?
<matti_> perła mocna jest mocna
<m477> matti_: 7,6
<matti_> a no
<m477> ano*
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wszystko razem
<matti_> nie nie  to było "a ... no"
<jacekowski> do domu zassalem 30G prawie samemu
<BlessJah> czyli po prostu ciezki okres, a nie jedna usluga ktora zwariowala?
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> 1st
<Szatan> 666!
<matti_> Szatan: a po co ta silnia?
<Szatan> matti_: od tak
<m477> haha
<Michalos> witam
<matti_> no już rozmawiajmy się
<Michalos> mia³em przed formatem zainstalowane ubuntu (wubi), zrobilem format systemowej partycji windowsa i teraz pytanie czy mozna jako¶ podpi±æ nowe wubi bo tam ten system zeby bootowal sie?
<Michalos> \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr Nie mo¿na za³adowaæ wybranego wpisu etc.
<Michalos> aha czyli kaplica ;d
<matti_> no co jest?
<matti_> ale ty miałeś to wubi na partycji windowsowej i chcesz aby Ci się uruchamiało jako pełnoprawny system?
<matti_> ech
<m477> eh?
<m477> pora na browara
<BlessJah> m477: jesteś monotematyczny
<m477> wreszcie zrozumiałem skąd się biorą piki ucieczki w licznikach proporcjonalnych :-)
<lisu> heloł heloł
<lisu> zdrowie super juserów
<m477> lisu: pijany?
<lisu> m477: niestety nie
<m477> a \szkoda
<m477> piwo wóda polibuda
<lisu> mi to mówisz, sobota wieczór, kobiety nie ma -> wyjechała na 2 dni, a tutaj nawet z kim wódy nie ma sie napic
<m477> lisu: ja jestem
<m477> zresztą więcej dla Ciebie
<lisu> m477: to nie to samo, co usiasc i porozlewac na stolik jak juz nie mozna trafic do kieliszka
<m477> lisu: haha :D
<m477> znam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-06
<buharin> huh
<buharin> ale bezsennosc
<sysek> :o
<lisu> re
<sysek> czesc lisu
<sysek> boze. ludzie sie dziwia, ze gra im scina
<sysek> jak maja zintegrowana
<sysek> albo wersje mobilna karty graficznej
<lisu> sysek: która gra?
<sysek> wiedzmin
<lisu> no to nie dziwne
<sysek> pierwsza czesc
<lisu> teraz wszystko wychowane na konsolach, nie to co dobre czasy, gdy trzeba było HMA zaciągnąć w dosie, aby poszła gra :D
<sysek> hma?
<lisu> wtedy człowiek, aby zagrać musiał nieco znac sie na tym, a teraz ... szkoda gadać
<lisu> high memory area
<sysek> to juz nie moje czasy ;)
<lisu> sysek: no nie mów, ze w dosie nei grzebałeś
<sysek> nie no. jak bylem mniejszy to pamietam dosa, i mc.
<sysek> nawet windowsa 3.11 :P
<lisu> piękne czasy to były
<sysek> kurcze, jestem ciekaw jak wyjdzie 12.04 lts
<lisu> pamiętam TD3, jak odpaliłem chyba wtedy na 66MHz, ... trzeba było specjalne ustawienia, aby gra zwolniła ... bo nie szło grać
<sysek> to czy bedzie mozna zrobic bezproblemowy upgrade
<sysek> ja pamietam swoj pierwszy komputer
<sysek> wielki jak nie wiem co
<sysek> 90MHz
<sysek> :D
<sysek> ojciec dostal z komendy chyba
<sysek> i jeszcze jedna gre
<sysek> neverhood, jak widzialem pierwszy raz u mamy w pracy. bo informatycy skads ja dorwali
<lisu> e to już potwór był w porównaniu do mojego 33MHz intel 386 sx, bez kooprocka
<sysek> jestem ciekaw tylko skad oni mieli..
<sysek> ech
<lisu> sysek: wtedy takie rzeczy tylko w kręgu zufanych się wymieniało, a teraz to internet
<sysek> pamietam jeszcze czasy rozkwitu gieldy na polach moktowoskich
<sysek> jak sie szlo, kupowalo gre w pudelku, a koles jeszcze mowil, zeby kupic gazete z solucja
<lisu> lol
<sysek> no tak bylo ;d
<sysek> a teraz gielda upada, coraz mniej stoisk
<sysek> :(
<lisu> no, pamietam, sprzedawali, bo gry były trudne do przejscia, nei to co teraz
<sysek> kiedys trzeba bylo myslec
<lisu> a teraz wychodują bandę nieuków, bo takim jest łatwiej wmówić, ze czarne to białe
<lisu> kurde piwo bym wypił
<lisu> ale nie mam ;/
<sysek> piwo ?
<sysek> panie jest przed 12
<lisu> panie dla mnie jeszcze wczoraj jest
<lisu> czas w koncu zegarek przestawić x]
 * lisu zglodnial
<lisu> nara
<sysek> smacznego ;)
<hulaka> Czemu gdy wklepuję "apt-get upgrade" wywala mi, że pakiety od kadu (kadu, kadu-common, kadu-external-modules) zostały zatrzymane
<hulaka> Zresztą w ogóle to Kadu wygląda marnie, bo na panelu nie ma ikonki tylko jakby puste pole. Obok nicków znajomych też nie ma ikonek.
<sysek> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/49-APT-Zatrzymane-pakiety
<hulaka> hm
<hulaka> no niby pomogło
<hulaka> tylko teraz przy starcie Kadu wywala mi
<hulaka> "Wtyczka qt4_docking jest w konflikcie z: indicator_docking"
<hulaka> ?!
<hulaka> :P
<sysek> ile mi to zajelo?
<sysek> jakies 3 s?
<sysek> http://www.kadu.im/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11276&p=104636
<hulaka> dobre tez juz znalazłem :P
<hulaka> zawsze lepiej się ubezpieczyć
<hulaka> że niby na dwa fronty :P
<sysek> zeby inny poszukal ;) ?
<hulaka> no wiesz, istniała możliwość, że zapodasz jakąś alternatywą
<hulaka> czy ktoś inny
<hulaka> zresztą kurna to jest jakaś paplanina tam
<hulaka> zresztą ja mam trudniej bo jadę na lubuntu
<hulaka> i jestem noobem.
<sysek> i jeszcze jakos malo wiary ludzie maja w sobie.
<sysek> co sie porobilo z tym swiatem
<hulaka> za dużo razy już sobie nasrałem w systemie by w siebie wierzyć :P
<hulaka> raz moje zabawy z indicatorem skończyły się gołym pulpitem :P
<hulaka> niemniej fakt faktem, że linux po prostu potrafi być problematyczny
<hulaka> wiecznie coś na opak
<sysek> ja tam jakos problemow nie mialem, chyba, ze z innymi distrami ;)
<hulaka> pewnie miałeś tylko nie pamiętasz
<hulaka> bo to są takie małe pierdoły
<hulaka> durne kadu
<hulaka> a trzeba świrować by działało jak należy
<hulaka> no, ale teraz działa jak należy
<hulaka> thx za pierwszego linka, bo właśnie nie mogłem tego znaleźć :P
<hulaka> zbyt niecierpliwy chyba jestem
<hulaka> siema
<mieciu> siemaaa
<buharin> mieciu, hej;)
<mieciu> a no :D
<mieciu> nie wiem czy się nie zmienić na centosa
<matti_> mieciu od razu na gentoo
<buharin> mieciu, czemu centos?
<mieciu> a bo na praktykach miałam centosa, w miarę spoko był
<mieciu> a do jednego ubuntu sie ograniczać nie można:D
<gabr> window hide 1
<TheNumb> mieciu: centos na desktop?
<mieciu> aa jakiegoś starego kompa mi dali :D
<TheNumb> mieciu: na desktop? Poyebao?
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> mieciu: przestań...
<mieciu> no co???
<mieciu> no to może zamiast tekstów typu poyebało łaskawie mi wytłumaczy jeden z drugim dlaczego to zły pomysł?
<TheNumb> mieciu: centos to RHEL wspierany przez społeczność.
<TheNumb> A jak wiadomo RHEL to raczej system na serwery.
<matti_> mieciu: postaw sobie debiana
<mieciu> spoko, komu wiadomo temu wiadomo 8O
<mieciu> 8-o
<m477> fakin szit
<matti_> co jest?
<m477> drugą noc z rzedu jakies pojebany rzeczy mi snią
<matti_> nie pij tyle
<m477> no nie wiem
<shiw> Witam wszystkich. Przyszedlem po porade :) Pomagam znajomemu w skonfigurowaniu routera. Niestety nie moge tego zrobic na miejscu, bo za daleko mieszkamy od siebie. No wiec staram sie pomoc zdalnie. Dostal od innego kumpla router, ktory zresetowal do ustawien fabrycznych(tak jak mu powiedzialem)
<shiw> kabel od netu ma wsadzony w odpowiedni slot na routerze, komputer tez ma podlaczony do routera skrętką
<shiw> i nie da się "Wejść" na router poprzez 192.168.1.1
<matti_> zapytaj go o model i ściągnij sobie manuala do niego
<Filar> cześć
<shiw> sciagnalem, i wlasnie fabryczny router ma adres 192.168.1.1
<dweller> shiw: odwróć modem, na dole masz naklejkę znamionową z adresem ip i hasłami
<matti_> to go chyba dobrze nie zresetował
<Filar> ". C++11 został opublikowany jako "ISO/IEC 14882:2011" we wrześniu 2011 i jest dostępny za opłatą."
<Filar> o co chodzi?
<Filar> C++ za opłatą?
<dweller> who cares, to c++
<shiw> dodam jeszcze, ze na komputerze ktory jest podlaczony do routera pisze ze "kabel nie jest podłączony"
<Filar> ja care :D
<shiw> i już myśle myśle i nie umiem wymyśleć ;)
<matti_> niech sprawdzi kabel
<m477> shiw: sprobuj inny kabel
<shiw> kabel jest nówka, podobno prosto z folii wyciągnięta
<phob0s> nawet nowki moga byc spsute:D
<matti_> włoży do dwóch slotów w routerze i zobaczy czy się lampki na tych złączach palą
<tajwanuser> coo....?:D
<m477> matti_: a jak w kompie zje*** slot jest?
<matti_> to na sprawdzenie kabla patent
<matti_> później kombinujemy dalej
<tajwanuser> dweller: nie warto sie pakowac w c++ ?
<m477> bo?
<dweller> w jave albo c# lepiej
<shiw> matti_ : czyli ma włączyc jedna czesc kabla do slotu nr 1 a drugą czesc kabla do slotu nr 2 tak? :P
<matti_> tak
<dweller> albo ruby/python jak lubisz pisać aplikacje internetowe
<tajwanuser> php;]
<dweller> php jest dla gimnazjum
<matti_> routery teraz same sobie krosują
<tajwanuser> na php dalej sie zarabia, mimo, ze jest lajtowy
<shiw> linksys  BEFSX41 - taki ten router ma
<shiw> ale powiem mu, niech sprawdzi
<matti_> pewnie ma
<phob0s> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1191001.html
<shiw> phob0s dzięki, czytam
<shiw> a jest jakieś polecenie w windowsie ktore wyświetla adres ip urzadzenia podlaczonego po drugiej stronie kabla?
<matti_> ipconfig /all bodajże
<termi> a nie mozesz sobie zrobic ping 192.168.1.1 i zobacz czy w ogole ci pinguje to
<shiw> termi , nie pinguje
<termi> a probowales ustawic recznie ip np 192.168.1.10
<termi> maski 255.255.255.0
<termi> bramka 192.168.1.1
<termi> ?
<matti_> niech porządnie router zresetuje
<termi> wlasnie jak go resetowales?
<Filar> Jak zmusić googla, żeby zwracał uwagę na znaki typu -+=|\[] ?
<shiw> matti_ , termi : pisalem mu jak zresetowac: wypiac wszystkie kable z routera, podlaczyc kabel zasilajacy do routera, wlaczyc router, poczekac chwile, wcisnac ten przycisk RESET przez 30 sekund, wylaczyc router, podlaczyc kablem komputer do routera, wlaczyc router
<shiw> i powiedzial ze tak zrobil
<matti_> pytanie czy tak zrobił :)
<shiw> no tak, tego to ja nie sprawdze ;)
<matti_> a karta sieciowa tego kompa jest dobra?
<matti_> nie wyłączona?
<termi> :)
<shiw> karta jest dobra, bo jak podepnie kabel bezposrednio od dostawcy to polaczenie na komputerze jest
<matti_> kabel też musi być dobry
<matti_> może podpina kabel od kompa pod port wan
<shiw> tez tak myslalem, ze powiedzial ze pod WAN/internet ma kabel od dostawcy
<matti_> a lampeczki się świecą?
<shiw> powiedział, ze tak ;)
<Wilczek> matti_: Nie lampeczki tylko diody półprzewodnikowe ;x
<matti_> wiem głupie pytanie ale
<termi> shiw: ty tam moze lepiej idz jedz i zrob :)
<matti_> Wilczek: jak chcesz to Ci nawet charakterystykę prądowo-napięciową narysuje :)
<Wilczek> matti_: Nie, dzięki, ja się na elektronice nie znam ;f
<matti_> ja też nie
<matti_> ale to muszę znać
<termi> matti_: rysuj :)
<termi> w paincie :)
<phob0s> w notatniku!
<Wilczek> Myszką, bez Shifta ;D
<matti_> cfaniaki
<phob0s> siusiaka on ma, a nie myszke:D
<Wilczek> phob0s: Hahaha, głodnemu chleb na myśli :P
<phob0s> :D
<matti_> mi się pomysły kończą już odnośnie problemu z tym routerem
<morfeusz888> cześć
<shiw> no ja już zgłupialem od tego
<termi> mi nie ale takie pomaganie na odleglosc gdy jeden z drugim si nie zna to o kant z dupy
<matti_> niech resetuje do skutku
<matti_> ;)
<shiw> to olejcie, dzięki za pomoc w kazdym razie, moze cos wymyslimy
<shiw> :)
<phob0s> - odłącz zasilanie od routera
<phob0s> - trzymając wciśnięty przycisk Reset podłącz zasilacz
<phob0s> - trzymaj reset jeszcze przez co najmniej 10 sekund
<termi> phob0s: podobno tak robil
<phob0s> a nie: "trzymaj przez 30s"?
<Wilczek> Ubuntu Netinstall + GNOME3 = cudo, tylko same podstawy, bez żadnego syfu
<matti_> trzymaj minutę
<Wilczek> Nawet GDMa nie instaluj e:D
<morfeusz888> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/11/ubuntu-1204-lts-nie-zmiesci-sie-na-cd.html
<Wilczek> Minimal 11.10 ma 23MB, 4MB więcej niż 11.04 :f
<shiw> poczaruje z nim jeszcze cos wieczorem bo teraz musze juz leciec, dzięki za poświecony czas, udanej niedzieli ;)
<termi> haha ten najman co za koles
<matti_> termi: nie śmiej się z niego za głośno bo Cię wyzwie do następnego KSW
<termi> :) zapewne
<snakejoint> witam .Zna się ktoś na OC procka lub pamięci ?
<termi> nieznamy sie
<matti_> a co to?
<matti_> jakiś specjalny linuks?
<phob0s> znamy, ale tylko chlodzenie cieklym helem i powyzej 8GHz
<snakejoint> pytanie : jakie są stabilne ustawienia szyny FSB CPU do pamięci powyżej 200 mhz . Bo niższe znam 133/133 166/166 133/200 itd . Moge to sprawdzic ale mi się nie chce
<snakejoint> tzn takie fabryczne
<phob0s> ja wiem kto Ci pomoze
<phob0s> His Holiness, Pope Benedict XVI PP.
<phob0s> 00120 Via del Pellegrino
<phob0s> Citta del Vaticano
<snakejoint> ja sram na waszą pomoc
<matti_> snakejoint: nam też się nie chce
<snakejoint> mam jakąś wiedzę . Także wyciągnęłem 1.8 bez zmieniania napięcia na Semrponie palermo
<snakejoint> 236/236 FSB/ DDR
<termi> snakejoint: ja sie nie moge doczekac kiedy ty sobie pozmieniasz teksty, i przyjdziesz z innym problemem
<snakejoint> temat jest akurat ciekawy
<matti_> ale nie dla tego kanału
<snakejoint> trzeba być niezłym noobem żeby olewać OC
<snakejoint> sorry ale tak mi się wydaje
<matti_> powiedz do czego to mi ma się niby przydać?
<snakejoint> to już nawet nie chodzi o kręcenie ale optymalne ustawienie
<phob0s> do grania w Obviliona na max detalach
<snakejoint> Bios z automatu niezawsze wybiera dobre ustawienia
<matti_> nie gram w obliviona nie potrzebuję tego
<snakejoint> możesz mieć wybraną niższą szynę pamięci chociaż masz szybszą pamięć
<snakejoint> domyślnie bios ustawia mi FSB 333 dla pamięci pc3200
<matti_> według mnie trzeba być niezłym noobem, żeby wejść na kanał pytać o pomoc, a później mówić, że Ci się nie chce szukać
<termi> snakejoint: ci co sie znaja wiedza jak sobie to poustawiac zeby chodzilo optymalnie
<matti_> tak uważam
<termi> matti_: powiedzial jeszcze ze ma gdzies nasza pomoc
<termi> :)
<snakejoint> powiedziałem że sram na waszą pomoc
<snakejoint> więc nie mów mi że pytam o pomoc
<termi> ahahaa
<phob0s> skoro srasz, to po co sie o nia pytasz?
<snakejoint> bo widzę że jesteście dobrymi zawodnikami
<snakejoint> ;-)
<matti_> on chyba liczy, że ktoś się zmęczy i mu znajdzie rozwiązanie jego problemu za n-tym razem
<snakejoint> dlaczego uparliście się że pytanie kieruje akutat do was matti phobos ?
<snakejoint> przecież na kanale jest wiele osób
<matti_> nas jako społeczność kanału
<phob0s> poszukaj kanalow o OV i problem z glowy
<phob0s> OC*
<snakejoint> krwa nie pytam się was tylko zadaje pytanie ogólne .
<termi> proponuje liberty direct :D
<snakejoint> do ludzi którzy są w temacie
<snakejoint> nie wkręcajcie sie
<matti_> termi: czemu liberty akurat?
<termi> bo jest najtansze :)
<matti_> termi: że Ci tak w reklamie mówią to nic nie znaczy
<termi> matti_: ja wiem, ale jako poczatkujacy uzytkownik dali mi najtansze oc, fakt nie mozna wiele od nich wymagac ale licze na to ze nic zlego sie nie zdarzya nie bede placil za oc wiecej niz auto warte
<termi> nabije sobie troche znizek i zmienie :)
<matti_> to może i jest najtańsze
<snakejoint> a wezcie krwa znajdzcie lub podajcie polski kanal o linuxie lub windowsie powyzej 40 osob na IRC
<termi> snakejoint: predzej na czaterii znajdziesz :P
<matti_> co za ludzie
<termi> matti_: ?
<matti_> nie no odnośnie snakejoint-a
<matti_> prosi o pomoc, sra na naszą pomoc, mówi że o pomoc kilku konkretnych osób nie prosił, mówi że jestem noobem, kolejny raz prosi o pomoc
<matti_> mogłem coś przegapić :)
<snakejoint> matti nie szalej tak . Odroznij prosbe od normalnego pytania
 * snakejoint idzie zrobic sobie herbate
<matti_> a ty termi, co o tym myślisz?
<Oblawa> haj
<Ashiren> ohayo
<snakejoint> przypomniało mi się że w Oblivionie niektóre postacie Heilują
<termi> matti_: nie ma sensu prowadzic polemiki :)
<termi> lepiej ignorowac
<snakejoint> cesarscy strażnicy
<snakejoint> termi a weź się pierdol
<snakejoint> lepiej
<matti_> a może jakiegoś szeryfa wywołać?
<snakejoint> nie ma krwa litosći ...;-)
<snakejoint> matti konfident ?
<Oblawa> co tam ziomale
<matti_> trzeba jakieś bro wypić bo dziś nic nie piłem jeszcze
<Oblawa> o
<Oblawa> napił bym się
<Oblawa> a na uczelni siedze
<Oblawa> ;_;
<matti_> w sumie bardziej bym coś zjadł
<pakos> Oblawa: witaj w klubie ;S
<snakejoint> wczoraj taki jeden skrwsyn odezwal się do mnie na maila...
<snakejoint> napisałem mu : miłego pajacowania...waflu
<Oblawa> pakos: no nie mów
<Oblawa> a jaki kierunek
<pakos> zgadnij :P
<Oblawa> informatyka XD?
<pakos> ta ;p
<Oblawa> no widzisz
<Oblawa> bo ja dziennikarstwo ;)
<pakos> o to odmiana ;>
<Oblawa> a bo ja nie jestem specjalnie techniczny
<Oblawa> ale terminal lubię
<Oblawa> tylko muszę się jeszcze sporo nauczyć
<Oblawa> ;d
<pakos> ja to mialem byc w domu ale posciagam troche filmow ;p
<Oblawa> haha wi-fi uczelni
<pakos> :)
<Oblawa> mi zrywa
<Oblawa> nawiasem na rtorrrencie się zawiodłem
<Oblawa> ludzie mówią że to wygodne a to g. prawda :/
<pakos> ja tam nie narzekalem nigdy
<Oblawa> e. może się jeszcze przekonam
<matti_> ktorrenta sprawdź chyba że jesteś na czystym gnome
<Oblawa> xfce
<pakos> huh
<Oblawa> ale muszę ogarnąć kogoś kto mi ustawi MOC do skrobowania last.fm
<Oblawa> ;)
<termi> qermit: thx
<qermit> termi: noproblemo
<qermit> termi: masz do mnie nr,tel jak by co
<termi> ok:)
<Ashiren> mmm
<jacek1988> Wlasnie zainstalowalem po raz pierwszy ubuntu 11.10, przesiadlem sie z 10.10. Unity nie bardzo mi odpowiadalo wiec zainstalowalem Gnome i zgodnie z jednym z tutoriali staralem sie go mozliwie najbardziej upodobnic do gnome z 10.10. Niestety nie wiem dlaczego w gornym task barze nie pokazuja sie aktywne aplikacje takie jak Kadu. Wiecie moze jak to wlaczyc ? Dziekuje
<Oblawa> świat się kończy
<Oblawa> profesor filozofi
<Oblawa> ma ajforna
<pakos> ;p
<Oblawa> ale ego + 10 ludzie myślą że w dosie siedzę
<Oblawa> terminal taki fajny
<termi> :)
<matti_> nmapem się pobaw :)
<Oblawa> a czo to
<Oblawa> :d
<matti_> skaner portów
<Oblawa> ah, a po czo mi to
<matti_> nie wiem ja tam lubię wiedzieć co ludzie w sieci robią
<Oblawa> :P
<phob0s> to chyba wireshark, albokismet
<matti_> chodziło mi o usługi
<BlessJah> nmap skanowal automatycznie sieci do ktorych sie laczylem
<BlessJah> a potem mi sie znudzilo i skasowalem skrypt
<BlessJah> :>
<matti_> i co znalazłeś kiedyś jakiegoś telneta ?
<matti_> z prostym hasłem?
<BlessJah> nigdy nie mialem czasu przeanalizowac logow
<matti_> :)
<BlessJah> jak dojsc do tego, jakiego rodzaju jest plik? file zwraca jedynie ze to "data"
<phob0s> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<phob0s> |B|enedyktXVI: wiesz kto to Robopop?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nein
<phob0s> http://deface.pl/photos/IV_Papa.png
<phob0s> http://deface.pl/photos/papiez%20lotnik.jpg
<phob0s> ktory lepszy?
<|B|enedyktXVI> za duzo karachanow i inncyh tego typu sajtow kolego
<phob0s> nie nie
<phob0s> to drugie to moja tworczosc
<phob0s> :]
<Ashiren> super wine ;/
<Ashiren> Failed to Install the plugin due to: Sukces
<|B|enedyktXVI> po co ci wine D:
<tajwanuser> pewnie zeby pograc w sapera;p
<tajwanuser> albo uruchomic wamp:D
<|B|enedyktXVI> +1
<gjm> Bry
<matti_> bry
<Oblawa> bry
<Oblawa> socjologia tearaz :3
<minimal2> cześć, jest tu ktoś kto pracuje z interfejsem audio usb Behringer UCA200 lub podobnym?
<gjm> prawdopodbnie nie
<gjm> ale pytaj
<gjm> coś poradzimy
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> D:
<minimal2> cóż, w Ubuntu 11.10 pulse widzi interfejs i działa w obie strony, tymczasem w alsamixerze mam tylko PCM dla tego urządzenia
<minimal2> no i oczywiście przez to nie mogę wystartować JACKa
<gjm> kurcze, ja sobie odpuściłem niskolatencyjne sterowniki na linuxie i postawiłem windowsa na drugim dysku
<gjm> minimal2: a do czego ci to?
<minimal2> chcę nadawać do radia internetowego przez mikrofon podłączony do miksera, oraz wyjście ze skype
<minimal2> poza tym nic nie nagram w ardour'ze jeśli nie uruchomie JACKa dla interfejsu audio
<Oblawa> nie lepiej windows live usb? ;-)
<minimal2> nie, windows jest zbyt mało stabilny
<minimal2> no i ceny oprogramowania
<minimal2> wczoraj tuż po wejściu na antenę zaliczyłem BSODa
<gjm> mniej stabilny ale przynajmniej nie masz problemu z konfiguracją i sterownikami
<gjm> ja mam kupę softu do produkcji muzyki, popodłączane interfejsy i nie miałem jeszcze chyba żadnego bsoda
<minimal2> na starym komputerze nie miałem problemów, na netbooku też nie mam
<minimal2> tylko na blaszaku się krzaczy
<gjm> minimal2: ew. hackintosh ];>
<Oblawa> >hackintosh
<Oblawa> ała
<minimal2> ok, to może mi powiecie czy da się oszukać system co do urządzenia
<minimal2> tzn. interfejs się przedstawia jako Texas ...
<minimal2> a ja chciałbym, żeby system myślał, że to inne urządzenie
<minimal2> bo gdzieś wyczytałem, że tak jak jest teraz wg jakiejśtam specyfikacji rzeczywiście jest niby tylko wyjście
<tajwanuser> jak mam gnome i zainstaluje kde, to bardzo sie syf zrobi?
<dweller> Oblawa: czemu ała?
<Oblawa> z doświadczenia wiem że hackintoshe dobrze nie działaja
<minimal2> @tajwanuser troszkę
<minimal2> gjm: jaki masz ten soft do produkcji muzyki? i za ile?
<gjm> minimal2: za dużo :)
<gjm> Samplitude 11 na przykład
<minimal2> gjm: edytor wielościeżkowy, coś do nagrywania, router dźwięku
<Oblawa> jak się ten program nazywał wydłużający czas pracy na bateri
<Oblawa> skalujący pracę procesora
<gjm> minimal2: Adobe Audition, Steinberg Wavelab, Sony Sound Forge
<minimal2> gjm: fajne ceny mają
<minimal2> btw, audition fajny tylko trial się skończył
<gjm> w sumie to produktow Sony nie polecam
<gjm> zwłaszcza Acida
<gjm> Audition jest spoko
<Oblawa> podbijam pytanie
<phob0s> powernowd
<Oblawa> dziękuję
<phob0s> cpufrequtils
<phob0s> duzo jest tego
<minimal2> gjm: a co polecisz do nagrywania programów typu skype?
<minimal2> coś w stylu VAC
<tajwanuser> hm.. a jakbym wrzucil instalke systemu na pena i pozniej zainstalowal system na tym samym penie...
<gjm> minimal2: w stylu VAC to tylko VAC
<gjm> i umiejętność konfiguracji
<minimal2> gjm: tzn.?
<gjm> jak kijowo ustawisz to kijowo nagrasz, proste
<gjm> użwyałem tego jako routera na odsłuch przy nagrywaniu z hosta vst
<gjm> i na początku trzeszczało
<gjm> później było git
<gjm> tylko trzeba było skonfigurować
<phob0s> jak jest teraz ze sterownikami do AMD Radeonow?
<phob0s> nadal licho na linuksach?
<gjm> ;>
<althorion> Nowsze działają, ze starszymi bywa różnie.
<phob0s> dokladniej chodzi o Radeon HD 6290
<m477> PUCIOCHENZAP \o/
<Oblawa> hail
<m477> jezuniu jaki głodny jestem :-(
<Oblawa> m477: wątpię żebyś jadł mniej niż ja dzisiaj
<Oblawa> zjadłem frugo + batonika corny
<Oblawa> cały dzień na uczelni
<m477> pozazdrościć
<gjm> Biszkopcik: ping
<Oblawa> zjadłbym biszkopcika
<Oblawa> ale spoko o 20 nażrę się jak świnia
<gjm> nie!
<Ashiren> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia
<m477> dałem za dużo wody i mi zupa wyszła a nie sos >_>
<matti_> w proszuk?
<matti_> *proszku?
<m477> co w proszku
<matti_> zupa
<matti_> sos
<m477> w płynie
<m477> tak
<Gethiox1> co zrobić, żeby wine nie tworzyło miniaturek ikon w nautilusie? Bo mi zagląda w wielgaśne exe'ki, zapełnia RAM, mieli partycją wymiany i komputer jest zamrożony na pewien czas.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: pong
<gjm> vps'a masz znowu?
<gjm> Biszkopcik: ^
<m477> jak w libreofficie napisac coś w wykładniku?
<BlessJah> tak jak robiłeś to w wordzie, jest gdzieś tam guziczek
<m477> no właśnie nie ma tej opcji co w openofficie
<BlessJah> prawoklik, znak, pozycja?
<BlessJah> pasek formatowania, klik na strzałkę, widoczne przyciski?
<BlessJah> jeśli w pasku formatowania nie masz, tam wlasnie sie ukryly indeksy
<BlessJah> to sa indeksy, office nie zna pojecia wykladnika, jest indeks gorny i dolny
<BlessJah> m477: poradziłeś sobie? już cie za rączkę prowadzę, prościej się nie da
<m477> jeden kij jak sie nazywa
<m477> nie mam tu nic o indeksach
<Biszkopcik> gjm: tak
<gjm> Biszkopcik: haha, znowu tam?
<halo> witam
<halo> pomozcie mi z  gnomem
<gjm> gnomy to pożyteczne stworzenia
<phob0s> to pisz co jest
<phob0s> a nie:D
<halo> mialam wczesniej 10.10 pulpit piekny
<lisu> pogratulować.
<halo> teraz to unity to gowno straszne .....odinstalowalam
<althorion> I wybuchło w rękach?
<phob0s> sudo  rm / /etc/unity/rest
<halo> wedlug poradnika z http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hoprkr> (at linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com)
<halo> i mam gnome dziala pieknie ale......nie mam kilku rzeczy i gnome sie stawia
<halo> po 1 zegarek srodku panela u gory nie mozna nim presuwac
<halo> po 2 na dole brakuje ikony pokaz pulpit i kosza ?
<halo> a poza tym nie wyglada ten gnome jak w 10.10 co mnie troche zmartwilo jak tym sie zajac?
<althorion> To jest, wnioskując z Twojego opisu, GNOME 3 Fallback.
<althorion> On tak już wygląda. Nic nie poradzisz.
<althorion> To miała być proteza dla komputerów za słabych na GNOME Shell - i tak właśnie działa.
<halo> a wogole jak wrzuce skrot od firefoxa czy innego ustrojstwa w pasek na gorze to nie mozna tego skrotu usuwac przesuwac kompletnie zablokowane
<althorion> Do GNOME'a 2 się łatwo nie wycofasz, Ubuntu za bardzo poszło w 3, żeby to nie wybuchło.
<althorion> Musisz albo wycofać się na wcześniejszą wersję systemu, ze wcześniejszym GNOMEm, albo pogodzić się, że się pozmieniało.
<althorion> Tyle.
<althorion> Ew. można zmienić środowisko graficzne, na XFCE, LXDE czy co tam kto lubi.
<halo> tzn co do konca tak ma byc ze nie moge przesunac zegrka usunac skrotu od firefoxa czy nie miec kosza?
<althorion> Skrót można usunąć, kosz i zegarek są na stałe.
<halo> w jaki sposob kosz, skrot pokaz pulpit i usunac ikone firefoxa z paska?
<althorion> Tam jakoś trzeba się było gnome-settings bawić, niestety nie pamiętam dokładnie jak. Musisz googlać./
<halo> to bylo tak fajnie zrobione w 10.10 a teraz masakra pozmieniali
<althorion> "Postęp".
<halo> ta w ktora strone?
<althorion> W bok.
<althorion> Też mi się to nie podoba, ale przecież się nie obrażę na cały świat przez to.
<BlessJah> m477: pokaz screena
<BlessJah> bo srednio wierze, ze patrzysz gdzie trzeba
<Biszkopcik> gjm: gdzie, tam?
<gjm> Biszkopcik: tam gdzie miałeś, daj shella ;d
<Oblawa> witajcie
<TheNumb> Biszkopcik: nie dawaj mu szela!
<gjm> bo TheNumb tak mówi
<TheNumb> gjm: Biszkopcik jest moją dzifką, posłucha
<TheNumb> Co nie Biszkopcik? :D
<Wizard> cześć
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> jest tu jakiś anarchista?
<gjm> Wizard: siema
<gjm> ale taki prawdziwy czy ideowy?
<Wizard> macie w pacmanie "tą paczkę" zamiast "ŧę paczkę"
<Wizard> taki od archa
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<gjm> to archista chyba
<Wizard> a, fakt ;D
<gjm> no
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> mam angielskie locale
<dweller> like-a-pr0
<gjm> like-a-guy-who-don't-know-to-change-locale
<Biszkopcik> ogladam the walking dead SE2
<dweller> nołp
<Biszkopcik> potem
<dweller> gjm: mam en_AU.UTF-8
<dweller> ;)
<gjm> Biszkopcik: daj szela zią
<gjm> dweller: taki żarcik
<gjm> a en_AU to jaka odmiana wgl?
<gjm> a
<gjm> Australijska
<gjm> czemu tak?
<dweller> miałem takie widzimisie
<dweller> dosłownie
<dweller> ;)
<m477> BlessJah: nie wiem co ty chcesz zebym ci pokazal
<BlessJah> m477: teraz już nic, wpisz w google jak zrobić indeks górny i tyle
<julek> czesc
<tajwanuser3000> jaki program mozna napisac na poczatku nauki programowania w danym jezyku?
<julek> "hello world"
<tajwanuser3000> ;p
<Szatan> silnia :P
<tajwanuser3000> moze bota jakiegos:P tylko wtedy to chyba wiecej regexpow sobie przypomne, niz sie naucze cos w jezyku:D
<m477> bota do CSa napisz
<tajwanuser3000> do sapera;p
<termi> m477: dobrze gada :)
<tajwanuser3000> musialbym pojsc na windowsa i zapoznac sie z csem
<termi> go go
<m477> nie ma obijania się
<tajwanuser3000> moze klient irc;p
<termi> po kuj
<tajwanuser3000> do tego csa jakos latwo sie robi boty, ze tak namawiacie?:>
<termi> moze i latwo ale trudno zrobic zeby byly naprawde dobre
<phob0s> tj niewykrywalne:D
<gjm> lol
<gjm> idem stont
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> papa gjm
<termi> :)
<tajwanuser3000> e tam
<gjm> Wizard: nie nom, posiedzem jerzcze trohe
<tajwanuser3000> bota biegajacego moze nie, ale pomocnego w grze pewnie by sie dalo
<Wizard> no to posiedź
<gjm> tajwanuser3000: ta, nosiłby armatę ;x
<tajwanuser3000> bota na drugiego playera
<gjm> bosz, gdzie ja żyje
<tajwanuser3000> do podrzucanai broni
<tajwanuser3000> ale glupi pomysl ;x
<termi> nie znasz tej gry :)
<tajwanuser3000> gralem kiedys
<Wizard> gjm: w Polsce
<Wizard> ale przyszedłeś na irc
<Wizard> i to był błąd
<julek> :)
<gjm> i słowo stało się kałem, i rzucone zostało między userów, na wieki wieków, enter
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> cześć julek :)
<matti_> szesc
<Wizard> gjm:ja to sobie gdzieś zapiszę
<Wizard> cześć matti_
<Wizard> coś ci się przyczepiło do zadka
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<julek> Wizard: o/
<matti_> Wizard: ominął Cię koleś od OC dziś
<termi> :)
<gjm> Wizard: zapisz i sław imię Buga
<Wizard> od OC?
<gjm> ołerklokingu
<lisu> julek: powitać, dobrze ze cie widzze
<lisu> julek: pamiętasz swego czasu gadaliśmy o technics sl-q202
<julek> no...
<julek> i co?
<lisu> sprawdziłem gada i bardzo ładnie gra
<lisu> będę sprzedawał
<julek> :)
<Wizard> matti_: i co się stało?
<julek> lisu: za ile?
<matti_> tak się zastanawiałem czy Cię nie wywołać byś go wykickał
<lisu> julek: brata musze zapytać bo w zasadzie to jego, ale mysle że ze 300 wart
<tajwanuser3000> korzysta ktos z was jeszcze z sieci DC?:D
<matti_> szukał pomocy przy OC bo stwierdził że nie chce mu się szukać i mówił że sra na naszą pomoc apóźniej coś chciał by mu znów coś znaleźć
<gjm> patefoniarze widzę
<matti_> Wizard: a ty zbanowałeś Zippo czy jakoś tak?
<Wizard> ta
<matti_> na długo?
<Wizard> przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje
<Wizard> no, dopóki się nie ogarnie
<matti_> co by nie mówić gimnazjum ożywia ten kanał ;)
<gjm> czyli z 20 lat
<gjm> matti_: dzięki że jesteś
<matti_> to twój nick  mi się z gimnazjum najbardziej kojarzy ;)
<gjm> super
<tajwanuser3000> jak gimbus;)
<Wizard> matti_: na pewno je kiedyś kończył
<matti_> mnie ten zwierzyniec minął na szczęście
<m477> tajwanuser3000: ja korzystam
<Wizard> matti_: mnie też :)
<m477> napiszmy petycje o odbanowanie prof. hab. inż. Zippo
<Wizard> piszcie
<Wizard> poproszę link do dvi na pm, jak skończycie ;)
<m477> 300k podpisów mamy z miejsca
<Szatan> Wizard: mam jakieś szanse na trial opa?
<m477> ;D
<termi> a ile zaplacisz?
<m477> Zippo mógłby mieć opa
<matti_> pacz Wizard ma managera
<Wizard> ma? o_O
<matti_> m477: no nie wiem to było by ostre
<Oblawa> czy jest tu ktoś kto korzysta z moc playera?
<Oblawa> ;3
<Szatan> termi: Tobie? 2 razy książką od javy po głowie :P
<gjm> Branoc
<matti_> termi już ustala dla ciebie warunki :)
<lisu> Oblawa: korzystał... jesli chodzi o scisłośc.
<tajwanuser3000> m477: ja korzystalem wieki temu;p tak sobie przypomnialem, ze takie cos istanialo
<Oblawa> lisu: a ogarniasz jak połączyć moc z last.fm?
<tajwanuser3000> ;)
<termi> mocp fajny palyerek
<lisu> Oblawa: nope
<Oblawa> ;<
<Oblawa> cholerci
<Oblawa> a
<Szatan> Oblawa: da się podłączyć
<Oblawa> robię za tutorialami
<Oblawa> i nie biega mi
<Oblawa> i próbuję znaleźć swój błąd no ale nie mogiem
<m477> tajwanuser3000: u mnie na sieci lokalnej kazdy z tego korzysta
<julek> Wizard: a ja postawilem stabilnego debiana
<Szatan> Oblawa: doklepałeś do configa?
<Oblawa> Szatan: tak
 * lisu postawił VoIP na stabilnym debianie - i działa :]
<julek> Wizard: ale mi sie nie podoba, nie chcial wspolpracowac z moja karta wifi, chociaz podobno ja wspiera...
<Wizard> dobra, to chyba Zippo był
<Wizard> sprawdzę teraz access list
<Wizard> julek: czad
<julek> zmarnowalem troche czasu mordujac sie z konfiguracja tej karty, ktora rzekomo debian wspiera, i nawet byl jakis modul...
<Wizard> i?
<julek> ale dzialac nie chcialo, w koncu po chamsku to zalatwilem:P
<Oblawa> Szatan: a masz z tym jakieś doświadczenia?
<Szatan> Oblawa: olałem to po prostu
<Wizard> julek: czyli?
<Wizard> kernel z testing?
<Wizard> :D
<matti_> widać Zippa nie umie proxy
<julek> Wizard: czyli wywalilem debianowy kernel
<julek> az sie dziwie, ze mi sie chcialo
<julek> pewnie tego debiana tez wywale, moze w nastepnej wersji bedzie lepiej
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> julek: ja testuję teraz jakieś śmieszne distro
<matti_> czemu śmieszne?
<Wizard> nawet mi się podoba
<matti_> i czego pochodna?
<Wizard> hmm.. Domyślnie nie instaluje gtk
<Wizard> archa chyba o-O
<Wizard> czaicie? ja mam coś, co ma coś wspólnego z archem
<Wizard> tak, archa
<Wizard> Chakra się nazywa
<matti_> a
<matti_> to na KDE?
<Wizard> a śmieszna, bo ma mnóstwo paczek z -gtkfree w nazwie
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> bardzo zwinny system, imo
<Wizard> i ma nowiusie KDE, a na tym mi zależało
<matti_> chciałem zainstalować ale nie bootował z pena
<Wizard> u mnie bez problemu
<Wizard> ale ja to w piątek instalowałem, więc jeszcze nie mogę nic złego powiedzieć
<matti_> właśnie dla dobrej integracji z KDE chciałem zainstalować. Podobno tam najlepiej KDE śmiga
<Wizard> oprócz tego, że pacman ssie
<Wizard> matti_: nie wiem czy lepiej, na pewno mniej się pieprzy, niż na kubuntu
<Wizard> i centosie i debianie
<Wizard> bo te próbowałem na tym kompie
<Wizard> o
<matti_> kubuntu jest be jeśli chodzi o KDE
<Wizard> niestety, a tak się chwalą, że nuby starają się najlepsze jakie się da
<matti_> ostatnie jakie miałem( jeszcze mam)
<Wizard> niby*
<matti_> ostro mieliło dyskiem
<Wizard> o, tylko se zapomniałem dodać naplet do panelu
<matti_> i ten nepomuk który nie wiem czemu służy
<Wizard> do indeksowania plików
<matti_> miałem już 8 Gb tych plików z nepomuka i jeszcze chciał indeksować
<matti_> ileż można
<matti_> teraz mam debiana testing i jest wielka różnica
<matti_> na plus dla Debiana
<matti_> Wizard: też jesteś fanem KDE?
<Wizard> matti_: użytkownikiem
<Wizard> matti_: możesz wyłączyć nepomuk
<matti_> w debianie jest wyłączony
<matti_> tak mi się wydaje
<matti_> a nie działa nepomukserver ale nie jje tak dysku
<Wizard> zobacz sobie w ustawieniach
<Wizard> bo on tak nie mieli, jak ma wyłączone indeksowanie zawartości plików
<matti_> działa indeksuje
<Wizard> no to nie wiem :]
<matti_> lepiej się to sprawdza tutaj niż w ubuntu
<Wizard> no widzisz
<Wizard> dlaczego jak ubunciaki się za coś biorą, to to zjebią na maksa?
<matti_> co pół roku nowe distro?
<Szatan> Wizard: nie przeklinaj!
<Wizard> oj, takie przekleństwo to nic
<Wizard> nawet moja mama tak mówi
<matti_> ale ja nie rozumiem dystrybucji na rpm
<matti_> chwilkę używałem mandrive'y i wszystko fajnie
<matti_> ale się ona co chwilę łączyła i szukała aktualizacji
<matti_> nie przypadło mi to do gustu
<matti_> Wizard: a co Cię denerwuje w KDE?
<Wizard> matti_: w KDE? że muli czasem
<Wizard> i ram żre
<Wizard> i że popsuli 3.5
<matti_> nom to fakt że żre
<matti_> chodzi Ci o to, że przeszli na 4?
<julek> zre coraz wiecej a w changelogu kazdej wersji twierdza, ze ta wersja dziala szybciej
<julek> i zre mniej...
<matti_> tak właśnie się zasntanawiam nad dokupieniem jeszcze 2 giba
<julek> ja mam 3G i mi wystarcza
<Szatan> eh, u mnie KDE lubi pasek wykrzaczać
<matti_> a tak właściwie to 4 ile ma lat?
<Szatan> ze 3?
<matti_> z tego co pamiętam to 3.5 mi się w ogóle nie krzaczyło
<matti_> mam mało ramooszczędny sposób używania komputera
<dweller> ram trzeba kupować
<dweller> jest tani jak barszcz teraz
<matti_> ddr2?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> ddr3
<dweller> ;)
<dweller> 100zł za kość 4GB?
<dweller> SODIMM
<julek> to wydaj 1000zl i kup 10 takich... swietna inwestycja;)
<dweller> nah
<dweller> ale poważnie myślę nad wymianą 4GB na 8Gb
<dweller> 8GB*
<julek> nie rozumiem po cholere kupowac cos, co jest niepotrzebne
<dweller> Tobie niepotrzebne :>
<matti_> FM szybciej chodzi :)
<matti_> mniej trzeba czekać
<julek> ech...
<dweller> Windows z Eclipse i Firefoksem potrafi zapchać te 4GB
<dweller> za to popatrz teraz na ceny dysków twardych
<dweller> dysk 1TB który dwa lata temu kupiłem za 300zł teraz kosztuje blisko 700zł
<jacekowski> to zacznij uzywac opery
<dweller> przez powodzie w Tajlandii
<dweller> ale ja lubie Fx'a
<jacekowski> bedziesz mial problem 2G ramu zapchac
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> jol jol jol
<matti_> jacekowski: z KDE bez problemu nawet swap zapycham troche
 * qermit wrócił z Poznania z nowym autem i 8 pkt
<m477> jakby opera ramu nie zapychała, smiechu warte ;d
<jacekowski> qermit: ile?
<matti_> Opera fajna jest tylko ten flash w niej
<qermit> jacekowski: 8
<jacekowski> tzn. ile cie to kosztowalo
<qermit> 300zł
<jacekowski> auto nie punkty
<jacekowski> i co to jest
<Szatan> qermit: 180 km/h czy więcej?
<jacekowski> i za co punkty
<qermit> 17k
<qermit> albo 18k
<jacekowski> za co punkty
<matti_> pochwal się punktam
<m477> za wódke pewnie
<matti_> wyprzedzanie na przejściu bo prędkość to nawet nie mówię
<qermit> jacekowski: prędkość trochę przekroczyłem
<m477> i na co ci to było
<jacekowski> qermit: nie mam nic do przekraczania predkosci
<jacekowski> ale przekraczanie predkosci "nowym" autem
<jacekowski> debilizm
<dweller> qermit: cóż, 40km/h to nie takie trochę ;]
<jacekowski> najpierw bym sie przyjrzal dokladnie wszedzie czy kolko nie odpadnie i takie tam
<qermit> dweller: w mieście? na trasie rozdzielonej pasem ruchu?
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<qermit> dwupasmowej?
<dweller> no wiesz, w Poznaniu remonty teraz są
<dweller> chyba że gdzieś koło malty prułeś
<m477> miotał nowym autem jak szatan i mandat dostał
<qermit> dweller: inowrocław
<dweller> ah
<dweller> dobra
<dweller> tak czy inaczej
<matti_> kasę na wódkę na oblanie samochodu zabrała Policja :)
<phob0s> 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<m477> 2st
<matti_> wa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-29
<The_Nosfer> bry
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<The_Nosfer> co robicie ciekawego.
<bastetmilo> ja piszę
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<qermit> o/
<Quintasan> o/
<BlessJah> o|
<Matriks404> Hejooo !
<Matriks404> Co tam u was misiaczki słychac ? :D
<gjm> Ke?
<m477> xD
<LeonZ> witam wszystkich
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś może mi polecić jakiś podręcznik do algorytmiki?
<LeonZ>  
<michal_> Siemka.
<michal_> Ale tu dziś tłok  :D
<michal_> No cóż to co U Ciebie?
<michal_> A no u mnie wporządku a u Ciebie?
<michal_> Też okejka.
<michal_> No to dobrze.
<michal_> No.
<michal_> Ou
<VinR> Hej!
<VinR> Mam problem, chce zainstalowac sterowniki nvidi
<VinR> system prosi o plyte z Ubuntu (12.04 LTS PL)
<VinR> ale nie widzi jej gdy ją wkładam
<VinR> Czy ktoś wie o co moze chodzic? :c
<mati75> jak o płytę prosi?
<TheNumb> VinR: otwórz centrum oprogramowania -> edytuj (czy coś tam) -> źródła oprogramowania
<TheNumb> i poszukaj w którejś zakładce płyty CD
<TheNumb> Odznacz ptaszki i spróbuj znowu.
<VinR> Ok, dzięki wielkie, poszło :)
<VinR> Dopiero co zainstalowalem 12.04 bo wczesniej mialem 10.10 i zaktualizowalem
<VinR> Nie dzialaja mi jeszcze "Dodatkowe sterowniki", klikam i wyswietla sie komunikat ze praca programu zostala przerwana...
<TheNumb> VinR: spróbuj zainstalować najnowsze aktualizacje
<TheNumb> Chyba, że masz wszystko najnowsze
<TheNumb> hmm...
<Adam__> how add windows on grub when i have 3 phisical HDD - #1 - grub+ubuntu, #2 - /home, #3 windows 7
<Adam__> wie ktos :D?
<Adam__> bo nie chce nic zepsuc
<gjm> Normalnie.
<gjm> hd(numer_dysku,numer_partycji)
<Adam__> ale tam nic nie mozna dodawac
<Adam__> z automatu jakos trzeba
<Adam__> bo jest napisane tak
<gjm> GRUB2, Fuj.
<BlessJah> grub-mkconfig
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316336/
<Adam__> mkkonfig mi nie ywkryl windowsa
<Adam__> jakis pomysl?
<Adam__> gjm: nowe ubuntu taki ma
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316363/
<BlessJah> ach, wiec walczymy z efi?
<Adam__> yhy
<Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1316371/ tu po pl
<Adam__> tfu lang=c
<BlessJah> nie pomoge ci efi, ale w google widze sporo wynikow
<Adam__> a grub install
<Adam__> na tym dysku
<Adam__> nie pomoze?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nigdy nie mialem z efi stycznosci
<Adam__> ale widzisz
<Adam__> tutja nie ma zadnej filozofii
<Adam__> chodzi o to
<Adam__> ze jak z biosu zmienie
<Adam__> na tamten dysk to windows startuje
<Adam__> to jak do gruba dodac opcje
<Adam__> zeby bootowal tamten dysk?
<Adam__> :P
<Stirlitz> a które to ubuntu bo po jajku to chyba 12.04?
<Stirlitz> grub w wersji 2 jest w 12.10 i tem ma obsługiwac uefi
<Dreadlish> grub2 ogólnie obsługuje efi
<Adam__> najnowsze
<Adam__> te z ubuntu.pl
<Adam__> takie spolszczone
<Adam__> puchacz cos tam :]
<Adam__> 1 dysk to SSD, tam jest ubuntu (+ grub standardowo)
<Adam__> 2 to /home
<Adam__> 3 ci to dostawiony pozniej windows 7
<Adam__> albo bede w biosie
<Adam__> po prostu zmieniac opcje
<Adam__> no zycie :p
<BlessJah> grub2 nie ma jakiegos odpowiednika chainloader?
<Adam__> dunno
<Adam__> ja nic nie wiem
<Adam__> dla mnie te efi, mbry itd to magia
<Adam__> ;]
<Adam__> efi to jest zamiennik dla mbr
<Adam__> tzn z tego co pamietam i dzis czytalem :]
<BlessJah> biosu
<Dreadlish> efi dla mbr?
<Dreadlish> kto Ci to nagadał?
<BlessJah> mbr mozesz gpt ewentualnie zastapic
<BlessJah> albo postawic jedno obok drugiego
<Dreadlish> albo innym śmiesznym układem partycji
<Adam__> to gpt
<Adam__> pomylilem :]
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: gpt obok mbr?
<Adam__> mbr nie mam na bank
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: śmiesznyś?
<Adam__> ja mam gpt
<Adam__> bo ssd
<Adam__> no dobra ide, wroce pewnie jutro
<Adam__> i bede plakac dalej ;p
<Dreadlish> jedno z drugim nie ma związku :/
<Adam__> do jutra!
<Stirlitz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Stirlitz> ktos to przeczytał?
<Dreadlish> nor i
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie ma?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie ma.
<Dreadlish> jaki związek ma układ partycji z rodzajem dysku
<Dreadlish> gosh.
<Dreadlish> ssd to nie talerzak - tam kontroler i tak poukłada sobie jak chce
<BlessJah> a które, gpt czy mbr, jest rodzajem dysku?
<Dreadlish> ani gpt ani mbr...
<DaZ> nupki sie bijo xD
<Dreadlish> to biczej czegoś nie rozumie
<BlessJah> to ja nie wiem o czym ty do mnie mówisz
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja też nie wiem o czym mówisz.
<BlessJah> GPT to tablica partycji, mbr tez ma tablice partycji
<Dreadlish> gpt to rodzaj tablicy partycji, mbr to też rodzaj tablicy partycji
<Dreadlish> whats da problem?
<BlessJah> 2219 < Dreadlish> jedno z drugim nie ma związku :/
<Dreadlish> a ja się pytałem jaki związek ma rodzaj tablicy partycji z typem dysku
<Dreadlish> w tym wypadku gpt i ssd
<BlessJah> nie przypominam sobie zebym dzisiaj gdziekolwiek w jakikolwiek nawiazywal do ssh czy talerzaków
<BlessJah> ssd*
<Dreadlish> czytanie ze zrozumieniem leży bidżej.
<Dreadlish> 3 klasa podstawówki
<BlessJah> nvm, myslalem ze dalej piszesz do mnie
<BlessJah> poszukaj jak sie tworzy hybrydy gpt/mbr, bo to jest mozliwe
<Dreadlish> tak robiłem osx86
<Dreadlish> wiem, że to możliwe
<BlessJah> poddaję się, czemu uważasz, że idea postawienia gpt obok mbr jest śmieszna?
<Dreadlish> teraz to i tak nie ma różnicy
<Dreadlish> bo kompy z efi to nawet z dupy Ci zabootują
<BlessJah> ma czy nie ma, twierdzisz że jestem śmieszny
<BlessJah> a ja już zgłupiałem
<BlessJah> czemu ta idea jest taka głupia
<Dreadlish> dobra, oboje zgłupieliśmy
<Dreadlish> nie było tematu
<Dreadlish> tak dla nas obojga najlepeij ;d
<BlessJah> to ja się odgryzę, czytanie ze zrozumieniem leży u ciebie
<BlessJah> i możemy końćzyć
<Dreadlish> spoko.
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, zbotowanie na macu ubuntu jest jakies problematyczne? poważnie pytam bo juz troche tęsknie za ubuntu.
<Stirlitz> a jakby mialo byc to sobie wirtualnie zrobie.
<Stirlitz> Jakoś nie chce mi sie grzebac ostatnio ;)
<bastetmilo> Kończ waść, wstydu oszczędź!
<Stirlitz> Kto?
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: nie Ty, tak mi sie rzuciło wyżej
<bastetmilo> coś o kończeniu :)
<Stirlitz> sie wystraszyłem trochę
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: nie.
<Dreadlish> od kiedy są macintele, to problemu nie powinno sprawiać
<qermit> jak w apache proxy zezwolić na tylko jeden host docelowy
<qermit> właściwie to chodzi o mod_proxy_connect
<Stirlitz> qermit, a jaśniej?
<Stirlitz> przecież podajesz docelowy proxy pass itp
<jacekowski> qermit: ale chcesz forward czy reverse proxy?
<qermit> forward
<qermit> chyba ktoś mi podpowiedział jak to zrobić
<jacekowski> nigdy forward nie robilem na apache
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-30
<SzArAk> http://blip.tv/linuxconfau/x-and-the-future-of-linux-graphics-4711540
<soee> any idea why TYPO3 can generate thumb of big image file ?
<soee> image liek 2000px x xxx
<bastetmilo> soee: kanały się pomyliły
<soee> a sorki :)
<Wizard> Cześć, nóby.
<gjm> Cześć.
<mati75> szesc
<bastetmilo> siedem
<m477> dziewięć
<m477> ajjj
<BlessJah> m477: Floating point exception (core dumped)
<m477> Oo
<Dreadlish> źle skompilowane
<m477> :(
<Wizard> BlessJah to jak zawsze, popisać się musi :)
<Wizard> Ale on studiuje ;P
<Wizard> Będą z niego ludzie!
<DaZ> studenci sul tej ziemji
<jacekowski> hej ludzie
<Belzebub> hoo
<qermit> o/
<qermit> ktoś wie kiedy będzie WP7.8?
<Dreadlish> jest chyba 8
<Dreadlish> a 7.8 idk
<Ashiren> wp 8 to chyba wp7.8
<Belzebub> qermit: przeklinaka gdzieś zabili
<Dreadlish> wreszcie go zjedli
<qermit> kurde, coś nie tak jest z myszką w moim windowsie
<qermit> chyba trzeba go reinstalowac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a tak w ogole, to DKIM zarzucilem i DNSSEc
<qermit> dnssec?
<jacekowski> ta
<qermit> i teraz nie ma?
<jacekowski> zarzucilem w sensie zapodalem
<jacekowski> i teraz jest
<jacekowski> wczesniej nie bylo
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org.         60      IN      A       178.33.236.141
<jacekowski> jacekowski.org.         60      IN      RRSIG   A 5 2 60 20121129084453 20121030082830 39696 jacekowski.org. TczlPtl493Bs+PU8OFGB+cREVkTgq0qOlOqb+Xf77Oomz3alkwEePDbU rbYNfHPKmxelztlIVWxm9dmWX8htUOgUsNELgmIC6aAv1IwSXnibDL88 PEnD7BYE+zCvY/faQD5B/ISqTd3O8fIAl1LRAaASQKq1HS41bFmtaiOK N9JZSBuq+r72XxQnjvJm1F3WMMVmVr4/lF3TUT5Kft+7amH/GBoztFGA PRBA3cbSapNZLtNk5mDbCEcqKLXWbMdh4IsvOLv1IXpkQQnRhC/S6vQL wWk7kfvfE2hYd78qWU1gFB0Rc3TVBjjFVoyuv5EhS0FmSsMcVq2x66uH a
<bastetmilo> Dobra... Drodzy studenci informatyki z Wrocławia, jak macie kolegów, którzy lubią grzebać się w WWW i chcieliby iść na staż albo na pol etatu... To mozecie dac im namiar na mnie :)
<gjm> [/reklama]
 * qermit czyta to tak
<gjm> jacekowski: wklej.org
<qermit> drodzy gimole, wiem że umiecie pisać w php - zgłoście się do mnie
<bastetmilo> ale obowiazkowo muszą używać Ubuntu
<bastetmilo> innych nie bedziemy przymować :P
<bastetmilo> przyjmować*
 * qermit używa ubuntu
<qermit> szkoda tylko że nie szukam starzu
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie jesteś z Wrocławia, i nie bedziesz mi kawy robił
<qermit> mógł bym co innego gdyby asia sie nie paczyła
<bastetmilo> bo stażystki po studiach już mi nie robią :(
<dweller> zamiana ról?
<qermit> apropo kawy, piłem ostatnio bardzo dobrą brazylijską kawę prosto z Brazylii
<qermit> no wie ktoś kiedy bedzie ten WP7.8?
<gjm> Branoc.
<Kosa> Czołem
<Kosa> mam pewien problemik
<Kosa> instaluje sobie spokojnie ubuntu lub kubuntu z pendrive ...
<Kosa> dochodzi restart.. i uruchamia się w środowisku tekstowym...
<Kosa> a spokojnie się instaluje z usb w srodowisku graficznym o.O
<dweller> masz log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dweller> zobacz tam czemu się nie chce włączyć
<NightWish`> hello
<mati75> hello
<NightWish`> mam problem
<NightWish`> :(
<NightWish`> http://i50.tinypic.com/k2k6s2.jpg
<NightWish`> blondynka potrzebuje pomocy...
<NightWish`> ktokolwiek wie jak pomoc
<NightWish`> bo ubuntu nsawet z plyty nie chce sie odpalic
<jacekowski> co zrobilas?
<jacekowski> recznie edytowalas fstab?
<NightWish`> snie
<NightWish`> wylaczylam na twardo lapka
<jacekowski> nie wyglada na to ze to problem
<jacekowski> bo to wywala sie na montowaniu tego /media/router
<NightWish`> no wiem
<Kosa> mi kubuntu nie chce wleźć do srodowiska graficznego
<dweller> Kosa: przecież napisałem Ci co masz zrobić ;3
<Kosa> nie chce nic wyświetlic po tym
<Kosa> pod koniec instalcji przez chwile mignął napis " Usuwanie KDE"   o.O
<Kosa> kij zasysam Lubuntu...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-31
<Kosa> ktoś nie śpi ?
<Kosa> Ubuntu - tryb tekstowy , Kubuntu - tryb tekstowy,  Lubuntu - też kur*** tryb tekstowy !I@$&(%!^@%*!$(@!#
<Kosa> po wklepaniu by przeszedł do grafiki  staje na Starting NTP server ntpd
<DaZ> a to ciekawe :3
<DaZ> a jak wklepujesz to przechodzenie do grafiki? ;v
<spoofy> Tzn. mowa o startowaniu xów? :)
<DaZ> podobno tak, ale mi nigdy przy tym nie startował ntpd :v
<spoofy> no takie combo to dziwna sprawa :)
<spoofy> Kosa: startx =/= init
<Kosa> o teraz wybił tępy dupek ze nie ma sterownika
<Kosa> to jak  sie zainstalował w środowisku graficznym....
<Kosa> bo wkoncu udało mi się otworzyć logi
<Kosa> a kurr ide spac
<dweller> ludzie mają śmieszne problemy
<DaZ> ubuntu podobno ma po prostu działać
<DaZ> więc jakie mają mieć :v
<dweller> no właśnie chciałbym się dowiedzieć co oni za magię czynią
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Belzebub> abry
<Dreadlish> gjm: lol po co
<gjm> Z okazji zbliżającego się święta zmarłych.
<Szara> Witam
<Szara> Znajdę gdzieś wujka dobra rada?
<gjm> Gdzieś pewnie tak.
<gjm> (:
<Szara> zaczynam z ubuntu i..
<Szara> przy pierwszej instalacji nowego lapka
<Szara> zapytał mnie i kopię
<Szara> nie chciał przyjąć wybrania opcji na dvd
<Szara> instalacja poszłą dalej
<Szara> oczywiście jest opcja kopi zapsaowej wybranych dokumentów
<Szara> to znam
<Szara> ale czy jest coś co od razu robi lustro dysku
<Wizard> Szara: Cześć.
<Szara> na cd lub dvd oczywiście
<Szara> Witam
<Wizard> Nie do końca rozumiem co masz na myśli.
<Szara> nowa instalacja lapka
<Szara> własnie zrobiona
<Wizard> Czyli czyste Ubuntu i tak dalej?
<Szara> chciałbym całośc jako lustro na płytę zgrać
<Szara> tak
<Szara> wiem o opcji kopia zapasowa ale nie daje mozliwości całego systemu na cd zgrać
<Wizard> Najprościej zrobić obraz dysku lub partycji za pomocą dd.
<Szara> no właśnie coś takiego
<Szara> co to dd
<Szara> :D
<gjm> >       Copy a file, converting and formatting according to the operands.
<Wizard> Taki starożytny programik konsolowy do kopiowania bajt po bajcie.
<Szara> aa gdzies cos czytałem
<Wizard> Można zrobić prosty obraz dysku albo partycji.
<Wizard> Tylko to jest mało elastyczne.
<Szara> chyba na stronie pomocy ubuntu
<Szara> hym
<Wizard> ubuntu-pomoc.org?
<Szara> cos bardziej elastyczego?
<Szara> tak tam
<dj_oko> i pamiętaj o zrobieniu kopii MBR, jeżeli użyjesz dd
<Wizard> Hmm, clonezilla.
<dj_oko> samo dd to może nie być wszystko, co trzeba
<Szara> czy może użyć coś z Hirens boot cd?
<Szara> mam"przypadkiem" przy sobie :D
<Wizard> Hmm, tam był norton ghost chyba, to on się nada.
<Wizard> W sumie clonezilla jest podobna.
<Szara> czyli generalnie narzedzie w samym ubuntu takiego nie ma - trzeba jak zawsze "po swojemu"
<Wizard> Taki obraz ghosta czy clonezilli jest bardziej elastyczny, bo go można na inny komputer przerzucić bez większych prblemów.
<dj_oko> to konfundujące narzędzie
<Wizard> Szara: Clonezilla jest w repo.
<dj_oko> "prosty" user nie widzi różnicy między obrazem dysku a kopią plików
<Wizard> Czemu zakładasz, że Szara jest prosty?
<dj_oko> a obraz dysku jest turnidjeszy w obsłudze, trudniejszy w podzieleniu...
<dj_oko> Wizard: a kiedy tak założyłem?
<Szara> eee - spokojnie :D
<Wizard> dj_oko: Ale on chce właśnie zrobić obraz, nie wiem po co mieszasz niepotrzebnie.
<dj_oko> Wizard: nic mu nie mieszam, sam mówiłem o dd + MBR
<dj_oko> mówię tylko, dlaczego takiej opcji nie ma domyśłnie w instalatorze ubuntu
<Wizard> Szara: Bo jest niepotrzebna :P
<Szara> wezmę cos z hirens tam o ile pamiętam był dla linux g4 coś tam
<Wizard> Ja nie ufam hirens, bo to robił jakiś Hindus i tam są nielegalen programy.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Szara: A takiego narzędzia nie ma w Ubuntu, bo jest po prostu zbędne.
<Wizard> Jak ktoś chce instalować 120 komputerów tak samo, to instalator wspiera kickstarty
<Szara> Wizard: rozumiem. Powidz mi jeszcze czemu zbędne
<dj_oko> Wizard: jak sam tak powiedziałem, to mi odpowiedziałeś, że mieszam! :P
<Wizard> No z moim zdaniem zbędne, bo jest kickstart.
<Szara> stery i wszystko będzie razem jak rozwalę system mieszając jako niedoświadczony
<Wizard> A, no to jest sens.
<dj_oko> Szara: bez updatów
<dj_oko> obraz dd się starzeje ;)
<Wizard> Ale zasadniczo, to system się instaluje do pracy, a nie do psucia. Więc odbiegasz nieco od mediany.
<Szara> no oczywiście - ale mam zamiar przeorać przez te kilka dni wolnych ubuntu jak chętną dziewke :D
<dj_oko> nałożyłem niedawno dd z 2009 roku i się aż za głowę złapałem
<gjm> No to się duże nie naorasz.
<Wizard> No to oraj. Miłej zabawy. Faktycznie, zrobienie obrazu ma sens w takim wypadku.
<dj_oko> nauka przez psucie ma dużo zalet
<gjm> s/duże/dużo/
<Wizard> Ma. Wiem po sobie.
<dj_oko> byle potem nie pracować na wiecznie popsutym systemie
<dj_oko> no ale zawsze jest ratunek czyli nienadzorowany instalator + oddzielna partycja /home
<dj_oko> rozwiązanie typu "retardproof", które pomagało mi gdy zrobiłem coś idiotycznie nieodwracalnego
<dj_oko> jak mój pierwszy kontakt z Ubuntu
<Wizard> Tak, osobne /home to bardzo dobry pomysł.
<dj_oko> czyli odebranie jedynemu użytkownikowi praw administracyjnych i uprawnień do sieci
<dj_oko> naprawa zajęłaby mi pewnie więcej czasu niż puszczenie instalacji na nowo
<dj_oko> to było chyba w 2005
<Wizard> Ubuntu instaluje się jakieś 15 minut na moim lapciaku, osobne home pomaga w przywracaniu lapciaka do życia.
<dj_oko> wtedy poznałem uroki unattended instalacji + oddzielne /home
<Wizard> W 2005 już było Ubuntu?
<Szara> hym może mam przyzwyczajenia z windy ztym lusterm - bo faktycznie instalacja to moment
<Wizard> Jeśli masz jakieś przyzwyczajenia z windy, to lepiej o nich zapomnij.
<dj_oko> Szara: jak sobie nałożysz dd sprzed np miesiąca, to jest to czasowo nieopłacalne
<Wizard> Tylko przeszkadzają.
<pakos> Wizard: tak
<dj_oko> zapewne przywrócenie dd + aktualizacje będą trwały dłużej niż nowa instalacja
<pakos> 2004 pierwsze
<Wizard> pakos: Żyłem w grzechu tyle lat /o\
<pakos> :)
<Szara> nie no miesiąc to wiele - ale do poniedziłku styknie :D
<Szara> móicie ze partycja home osobno
<dj_oko> jakieś mi się to wydaje brzydkie rozwiązanie
<Szara> a user?
<dj_oko> nie, tylko /home osobno
<dj_oko> nie useruj osobnej partycji
<dj_oko> dd IMO ma sens w dwóch przypadkach:
<Szara> dd IMO - i wszyscy wiedza :D
<dj_oko> 1. Windows, typu Windows 98 albo nieslipstreamowany nowy
<dj_oko> 2. "mission critical"
<dj_oko> tego się nauczyłem przy wirtualizacji :)
<dj_oko> trzymać kopię dysku wirtualnego z konfiguracją typu "może-i-źle-niebezpiecznie-i-staro-ale-działa"
<dj_oko> idę spać, całą noc pisałem w jakichś szatańskich językach
<Szara> no ja włąśnie będę odpala sporo innych systemów na kompie
<Szara> generalnie to główny cel następnych miesięcy
<Szara> szatańskich? Znaczy się dla "ludzi z poziomem" :D
<dj_oko> szkoda, bo słońce
<dj_oko> i snieg stopniał
<Szara> jakei sońce jaki śnieg
<Szara> mieszkam
<Szara> na dalekiej północy kraju
<dj_oko> Szara: jeżeli twierdzisz, że VBScript i Powershell jest dla ludzi z poziomem...
<Szara> gdzie wszedzie jest daleko
<Szara> VB na pewno nie - tu się zgadzam
<Szara> jak mam w tym robić to jestem HORY!!!
<Szara> CHORY!!
<Szara> sory
<dj_oko> VB to nie VBScript
<dj_oko> VB bardzo lubię
<dj_oko> (VB.net)
<Szara> a script bardzo odbiega od VB?
<Szara> bardziej podobne do JS?
<dj_oko> znacząco, w dodatku w denerwujących miejscach
<Wizard> :D
<dj_oko> zresztą został olany na poczet Poweshella i nigdy nie poprawiuono w nim głupot z lat 90tych
<Szara> pow.. cos tam nawet nie zna :D
<Szara> znam
<dj_oko> Szara: nie użyję JS do skryptów uruchamiania w Windowsie, to już zaawansowany masochizm
<Szara> he eh :D
<dj_oko> a powershella polecam poznać
<dj_oko> wreszcie jakaś sprawna powłoka na windowsa
<dj_oko> dobra, dosyć windowsowania
<Szara> jak nazwa wskazuje powłoka bo shell :D
<Szara> ok dobranoć borsuku nocny :D
 * dj_oko używa głównie Windowsów, stąd skrzywienie tematyczne
<Szara> Wizard: pytanie zamiast mirc to na ubuntu co?
<Wizard> Ja lubię xchat.
<Wizard> I używam go.
<gjm> Jeżeli graficzny to XChat.
<Wizard> A jaki inny?
<Wizard> Głosowy? :D
<mati75> tekstowy
<Wizard> Epoka kamienia łupanego się skończyła już.
<gjm> 11:15 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from gjm: irssi v0.8.15 - running on Linux x86_64
<gjm> Chyba u Ciebie.
<grek1> czesc  da sie jakos używać ftp w dolphin z polskimi znakami -  na serwer powgrywali mi plikiz żółł w nazwie pliku - dolphin nie potrafi ściągnąć takiego pliku ani zmienić mu nazwy
<Wizard> Da się chyba jakieś opcje przekodowywania poustawiać.
<Wizard> Ale nigdy tego nie robiłem.
<mati75> o graficzne irssi jest
<grek1> ale gdzie mogło by to być ustawione, na serwerze  czy na kliencie
<Wizard> Na kliencie, oczywiście.
<Szara> eee xchat na fedorę jest - będzie pasowac na ubuntu?
<Szara> chyba tak bo teoretycznie ubuntu to z fedory - tak?
<gjm> LOL
<Szara> A ja Dariusz :D
<mati75> ubuntu to ubuntu, fedora to fedora
<Szara> czyli nie pasuje :( -no nic sprubujemy i rozwalimy najwyżej :D
<mati75> spróbujemy*
<Szara> tak oczywiście ó
<Szara> każdy ma jakieś sałbostki -moja się waśnie wydałą ...
<gjm> Szara: Pasuje.
<Szara> dzięki
<grek1> no to jest masakra filezilla kompletnie ignoruej taki pliki
<grek1> nie pokazuje ich w katalogu
<grek1> jakas masakra
<Wizard> Szara: Obadaj sobie Centrum Oprogramowania.
<Wizard> Tam można wyszukiwać programy i instalować je jednym klikiem.
<Szara> właśnie to robię
<Wizard> Poza tym, polecam ci przewodnik po Ubuntu z ubuntu-pomoc.org, link jest na stronie głównej.
<Szara> znaczy sie patrze jak sroka w kość i próbuję zrozumieć -chwile mi to zajmie :D
<Wizard> Jest naprawdę przystępnie napisany i wygodny.
<Wizard> Bo tam nasrane reklam..
<Szara> na stronie jestem włąśnie :D
<Wizard> Musisz im to wybaczyć, zawsze się wszyscy śmiali, że Cannonical przynosi straty, to chociaż niech na reklamach zarobią.
<Wizard> Ogólnie, to tam na ubuntu-pomoc.org są fajne porady. Strony ubuntu.pl radziłbym unikać, bo ludkowie trochę dawno nic nie aktualizowali.
<Szara> no niestety - dzisiejszy interent zasrany reklamami katastroficznie
<Wizard> adblockplus.org
<Szara> więszkość serwisu zaczołęm omijać ze względu włąśnie na przerost reklam nad treścią
<Szara> acha
<grek1> hm w sumie dziwne to jest nie mam dostępu do plików na swoim serwerze - za nic nie moge znaleśc programu który nawet pobierze taki plik, przecież to dość typowe że windowsowi userzy wgrywają pliki z kodowaniem windows
<Szara> miałem ostatnio z tym problem
<grek1> nie ma jakiegoś rozwiązania na to ?
<Wizard> A w Centrum Oprogramowania są reklamy programów głównie.
<Wizard> Kiedyś nawet reklamę IntelliJ widziałem :D
<Szara> bo... nie jestem ... engliczny - jakie słowotwórstwo :D
<Wizard> A, nie rozumiesz angielskiego?
<Szara> przyswajam ogólnie - jestem z tamtego wieku
<Szara> CCCP :d
<Szara> do tego translator i deje radę
<Wizard> No to przejrzyj ten przewodnik.
<gjm> Przyswój sobie poprawną polszczyznę.
<Szara> ale ostatnio z ad-block miałem spory problem na stronie
<Wizard> Też by wypadało.
<Szara> gjm: odczep się
<Wizard> Można przecież ustawiać wyjątki.
<gjm> Szara: Nie.
<Szara> słyszałes o programie 50+?
<gjm> Szłyszałeś o słowniku?
<Szara> no to zerknij sobie i bądz tolerancyjny
<Wizard> :D
<Szara> klawiatura to dla 30% mieszkańców Polski nadal niepojete urządzenie
<gjm> #statystykiztyłkawzięte
<Szara> a dla osób które nie pisały od "małego"
<Szara> to jak piszą szybki u jest u
<Szara> i tak tego ni zrozumiesz
<bastetmilo> Szara: i to ma usprawiedliwiać pisane z błędami?
<bastetmilo> pisanie*
<gjm> Tak sobie tłumacz.
<Szara> nic nie ma wspólnego z usprawiedliwianiem
<Szara> mysle ze pomysliłem kanał
<Szara> narka
<bastetmilo> foch?
<gjm> zaczołem siem martfic
<bastetmilo> Jacyś przewrażliwieni ci ludzie.
<Wizard> Taka prawda.
<Wizard> Daj palec, wezmą całą rękę.
<mati75> Wizard: +1
<gjm> q
<gjm> Fuj.
<zelas> witam
<Wizard> Cześć zelas.
<zelas> 12.10 już jest stabilne?
<mati75> jest
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Mówiłem, że po 12.10 będą pielgrzymki?
<zelas> ja szukam rozwiazania 1 problemu ;p
<zelas> nadal nie wylacza mi sie lapek na zasilaczu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mówiłeś, ale i tak spodziewałam się czegoś gorszego.
<zelas> tylko na bateri moge wylaczyc;/
<Wizard> LOL?
<zelas> na fedorze bylo to samo wiec jest to jakis wiekszy problen ;p
<zelas> problem*
<dweller> zmień zasilacz
<dweller> delle mogą się odpalać na zasilaczach hp, tyle że baterii nie ładuje
<mati75> odwrotnie jest tak samo
<mati75> działa, tylko nie ładuje
<dweller> nom
<zelas> tylko ze mam asusa a zasilacz dziala ;p
<zelas> bo na Blact Track się bede problemu wyłaczało
<zelas> bez*
<zelas> i na widzie tez sie wylaczał;p
<zelas> daje wylacz to sie uruchamia ponownie;/
<dweller> więc ktoś Cię oszukał :>
<zelas> raczej nikt ale ok ;D
<zelas> jestem zadowolony z tego co jest
<zelas> tylko niech kochane amd zrobie w koncu sterownik
<Wizard> Meh, pewnie komp ma zrypane ACPI.
<zelas> jakby to była uszkodzenie komputera to by na kazdym systemie nie dzialalo ;]
<Wizard> Nie mówię, że komp jest uszkodzony, tylko ACPI.
<Wizard> To jest dość typowe dla niektórych marek.
<zelas> no to nic chyba nie poradze
<Wizard> Nawet są takie teorie spiskowe, że te Tajwańskie firmy z Microsoftem wpółpracują i w Windows są obejścia na te błędy.
<zelas> hehe
<zelas> ok musze przeładować z/w
<zelas> dobra
<zelas> wyłaczyłem vBlank może ciutke pomoże
<dweller> acpi można próbować naprawić
<dweller> jak się komuś chce
<jacekowski> ale po co wylaczac komputer?
<jacekowski> moj windows w domu ma juz prawie 2 miesiace uptime na laptopie
<jacekowski> wywalilo sie bo pradu braklo
<zelas> narozrabialem
<zelas> ale juz dziala
 * mati75_ sprawdza xirssi
<sauevaem> Mix stereo pod ubuntu.
<sauevaem> Da się?
<SzArAk> co rozumiesz przez mix stereo?
<Wizard> SzArAk: Chyba nic :P
<zelas> mix stereo to jest w windzie przekierowanie wyjscia do wejscie
<zelas> coby muzyke puszczac na komunikatorach glosowych
<SzArAk> blagam...
<SzArAk> zelas: baaaardzo mylaca nazwa na taka funkcjonalnosc
<SzArAk> a co autor ma na mysli to sie zgodnie z tym co Wizard pisze - nie dowiemy ;)
<zelas> hehe
<zelas> ja tego uzywam ale akurat do ubuntu mi to nie potrzebne;D
<zelas> trololololo pisalo mi 15 minut bateri niski poziom i mam nagle 46 minut ;/
<zelas> no co jest
<zelas> zarządzanie bateria coz tez nie bardzo
<zelas> cos*
<zelas> raz mam 50 minut raz 15 ;D
<Wizard> To też podpada pod ACPI, chciałem zauważyć.
<zelas> domyslam sie
<zelas> bateria mi ze 2h trzyma
<zelas> nowa
<mati75> u mnie 16 godzin pokazuje
<mati75> potem do 4 spada
<zelas> mysle ze jest to przez te wszystkie tryby oszczedzania energi
<zelas> lekko obciaze to przelicza na nowo ;D
<Wizard> Masz taki program "Statystyki zasilania".
<Wizard> O ile dobrze pamiętam, to te mierniczki się też o to opierają.
<Wizard> Trochę popracujesz i powinno się ustabilizować.
<zelas> wlasnie go wlaczylem
<zelas> wlasnie go wlaczylem
<zelas> piszesz a ja na to patrze:P
<Wizard> Ale cudów się nie spodziewaj, zarządzanie energią na linuksie ssie pałkę.
<zelas> właczenie muzyki kosztuje mnie 25 minut
<zelas> dobra przetrzymam go az nie padnie :P
<zelas> zastanawialem sie nad srodowiskiem graficznym
<zelas> unity jest takie jakie jest duzo brakuje.
<zelas> jak zainstaluje KDE to bede mogl przelaczac miedzy unity/kde  podczas logowania?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> przy nicku jest logo ubuntu, to jest wybor sesji wlasnie
<BlessJah> podczas logowania
<zelas> ok to sobie zaraz pobiore
<zelas> jeszcze jedno pytanie zdalny pulpit do ubuntu, istnieje cos takiego? a marzeniem bylo by jeszcze z androida? :D
<BlessJah> vnc
<BlessJah> istnieje
<pakos> tak istnieje
<pakos> na andku uzywam vncviewer
<pakos> smiga zgrabnie
<zelas> co prawda mam wooden samsunga albo moze cos sie uda
<zelas> za 8 minut detonacja;/
<jacekowski> najlepsze to jest nx
<jacekowski> znacznie lepsze od vnc
<Wizard> Tak, choćby dlatego, że szyfruje połączenie.
<Wizard> NX jest dobre.
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak z klientem na Androida, to pytanie na #android bardziej niż do nas.
<Wizard> No, 8, a 9 mu wytrzymało :D
<Wizard> I pewnie się zahibernował, bo chyba takie jest domyślne ustawienie.
<olgierd> hej ;P
<BlessJah> zeby miec nx na windzie, trzeba troche nakombinowac sie
<SzArAk> BlessJah: klient? dostepny. a serwer - po co?
<BlessJah> o zabawie z x11 myslalem
<BlessJah> ofc wszystko da sie zrobic
<Wizard> Nawet kloca przez spodnie, ale po co?
<BlessJah> no właśnie, po co, skoro można puścić nogawką
<zelas> Hmm test.
<zelas>  Co do apci przed chwila moj problem znikl. Zrobilem aktualizacje u i sterownika amd
<zelas> Acpi*
<zelas> Pojawia sie i znika
<wintersky> Wizard: no i co się szlajasz?
<Wizard> Bo tak.
<ciastek> Próbuję przerzucić Quantala z jednego dysku na drugi. W 12.04 się udawało, w 12.10 udać się nie chce. rsync na nową partycję, grub-install, update-grub, aktualizacja fstab. X pokazuje 'system is running in low-graphics mode' i nie da się go odpalić. Logowanie na VT: przyjmuje hasło, ale wyświetla 'setmntent: permission denied' i wraca do ekranu logowania. Wyraźnie problemem są uprawnienia. Ma ktoś pomysł?
<ftpd> Czemu rsync, a nie dd?
<ftpd> setmntent to coś nie tak z /etc/mtab.
<ciastek> ftpd: ogólnie jest jakiś problem z uprawnieniami, bo Xy nie wstają też przez permission denied
<ciastek> rsync bo szybszy i bardziej elastyczny - partycje mogą mieć różny rozmiar
<ciastek> i najważniejsze - do tej pory działało niezawodnie :)
<ftpd> A jak się do tego chrootniesz, to widzisz jakieś oczywiste faile? Nie wiem, że /bin/* nie mają +x albo cokolwiek?
<ftpd> Bez chroota nie zrobisz raczej nic.
<ciastek> chrootuję się, by zrobić grub-install i update-grub. problemów oczywistych nei widziałem, ale bootnę raz jeszcze i porównam dokładniej.
<ftpd> Jakieś baseutils czy coś by się przydało przeinstalować pewnie.
<ftpd> Jest jakaś taka paczka, która służy do założenia/zweryfikowania poprawności uprawnień głównych katalogów.
<ftpd> Nazywa się, o dziwo, base-files ;-)
<ftpd> ciastek: Zacznij generalnie od przeinstalowania base-files i coreutils.
<ftpd> To Ci daje base-files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321418/
<ftpd> A to coreutils: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321419/
<ciastek> ftpd: thx, użyję tego
<ftpd> O ile Ci apt zadziała.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ciastek> na oko wygląda ok, ale przy okazji zauważyłem, że przy rsyncowaniu partycje źródłowa i docelowa były zamontowane z opcjami nosetuid oraz nodev. przemontowałem teraz bez tych opcji i próbuję.
<ciastek> na chroocie wszystko działa
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> No ten, no. nosetuid to tak niebałdzo.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ciastek> właśnie, aż w oczy kujnęło jak wyskoczyło na ekranie :)
<Guest20332> siema
<Guest20332> mam jak zwykle pytanie: czy da sie zainstalować jakiegokolwiek na tablecie mytab 7 żeby działał dotyk?
<Guest20332> albo chociaz czy z microsd da się coś na tym tablecie odpalić. kopie i kopie w necie i nie moge zn\aleźć
<ftpd> Jakiegokolwiek co?
<Guest20332> linuxa
<Guest20332> najlepiej ubuntu ale nie android
<Guest20332> moze być albo na tabku albo z msd
<Guest20332> byle dotyk działał
<Guest20332> tylko nie tak ze ubuntu jest na andku postawiony \
<CookieM> na razie ubuntu bezpiecznie to na nexus'ie 7 można zainstalować
<Guest20332> a na innych opartych np. na cortexie a8 allwinner a10 nie?
<Guest20332> bo android mnie denerwuje mocno
<Guest20332> :(
<Guest20332> czytałemt trooche ale nic ciekawego nie znalazłem
<CookieM> tak to wygląda http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d2oSgK2QRrw
<ChaosEngine> ta wersja z RAspbery PI powinna pójśćale nie wiem jakl z dotykiem, czy są jakies drivery
<Guest20332> dzięki
<Guest20332> zobacze
<Guest20332> a jak z dotykiem
<Guest20332> ?
<ciastek> ftpd: opcje montowania nie mają wpływu. wygląda na to, że sticky-bit jest kopiowany normalnie, a montowanie z nosetuid powoduje jedynie, że aktualny system nie bierze go pod uwagę.
<filar> cześć
<filar> http://www.gry.ubuntu-pomoc.org/crossover-za-darmo-przez-jeden-dzien/#more-4321 komuś może się przydać
<lnxmen> Witam
<lnxmen> Da się jakoś wyłączyć importowanie kontaktów przy logowaniu w XMPP?
<TheNumb> o/
<bastetmilo> \o
<TheNumb> So tam słychac w ubuntolandzie?
<bastetmilo> nic
<bastetmilo> nudy
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> A mi jest smutno
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<TheNumb> Nie mogę zaktualizować 12.04 na vps do 12.10
<bastetmilo> ojoj
<bastetmilo> to niedobrze
<TheNumb> OpenVZ śmierdzi i tyle.
<TheNumb> date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted przy konfigurowaniu  base-files
<TheNumb> ...
<bastetmilo> to że OpenVZ to shit wiedza najstarsi Indianie
<TheNumb> Taa...
<TheNumb> No nic ;C
<TheNumb> In other news, nie mam plaptoka.
<TheNumb> Czekam aż szanowni Państwo z x-komu dadzą mi znać kiedy mogę odebrać ze sklepu.
<TheNumb> ;]
<lisu> ha
<lisu> powitac
<lisu> zbadajcie jutuba
<lisu> Http/1.1 Service Unavailable
<lisu> x]
<TheNumb> lisu: mi działa
<m477> mi nie
<lisu> o działa
<lisu> no kurde ze screena nie zrobiłem
<gjm> Ja zrobiłem.
<lisu> 500 Internal Server Error
<lisu> ;]
<gjm> http://ompldr.org/vZzNqdQ
<lisu> teraz zrobiłem ;]
<lisu> gjm: bingo, to samo miałem
<m477> ja mam pusta strone
<BlessJah> 2012-10-31 22:49:04 ERROR 503: Service Unavailable.
<lisu> http://ompldr.org/vZzNqdw
<BlessJah> mobilny dziala
<m477> lisu: co to za srodowisko
<m477> gnome?
<lisu> gnomuśne 2.30.2 ;]
<lisu> ikony elementary, bo takie miałem pod reka, yyy gnome coś tam dark- motyw
<lisu> darklooks
<TheNumb> lisu: skad masz gnome 2.x?
<TheNumb> Debilnian?
<lisu> da da da
<TheNumb> :<
<lisu> panie od roku gości u mnie ... poprawka od 3 lat, z przerwami na lapie
<lisu> stabilny jak cholera, zaden inny system tak długo nie wytrzymal u mnie ;>
<TheNumb> Jak dla mnie, za bardzo sucharowe sterowniki.
<lisu> TheNumb: nie wiem, u mnie działa dość dobrze, co prawda ma problemy z regulacją obrotów wiatraka po przebudzeniu (obroty idą na max), ale co tam, w sumie i tak cichy lap, jak na 4 letniego staruszka
<BlessJah> hm... windows twierdzi ze procek z taktowaniem 1.83GHz jest taktowany zegarem 1.09GHz
<BlessJah> AMD Athlon professional 2500+, około 10 letni komputer
<bastetmilo> > windows
<BlessJah> ok, linux twierdzi ze zmienilo sie taktowanie procesora
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a nie zmieniło się?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ciezko mi to ocenic, musialbym jakis test mu zapuscic
<BlessJah> jak sie bogomipsy sprawdza...
<TheNumb> Jest jakiś aktywnie rozwiajny graficzny klient IRC poza xchatem i jego forkami?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Quassel
<TheNumb> Quintasan: kiedyś się przymierzałem ale to chyba potrzebuje do działania quassel-core, nie?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: niekoniecznie
<Quintasan> jest quassel, quassel-core i quassel-client
<Quintasan> quassel to takie jakby core+client w jednym
<TheNumb> Bo ja mam znc i to ichnie core mi nie jest do niczego potrzebne
<Quintasan> core jest fajne jak masz jakis serwer co stoi 24/7 i możesz podłączyć się do nieg z wielu urządzen
<Quintasan> np Quasseldroid na androidzie
<Quintasan> ale an pececie normalnym pakiet quassel starczy
<TheNumb> Quintasan: dobra, dzięki. Pomacam quassela... jak dobrze pójdzie to w piątek ;c
<Quintasan> ha
<Quintasan> pozdrawiam z Kopenhagi :>
<TheNumb> Jutro sklepy są raczej pozamykane, nie? ;/
<BlessJah> są
<TheNumb> ;F
<Enlik> takie coś: „#abc coś, #def coś2 { bla: nic; }” w CSS-ie jest poprawne? (żeby nie pisać tego bla:nic dwa razy)
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/wkKkN.jpg Fajny koncept menedżera plików
<lisu> eee tam
<TheNumb> Quintasan: orientujesz się może czy jest jakaś w miarę ogarnięta integracja dropboxa w kde?
<lisu> każdy jest dobry, byle by działał, a nie jak w windowsie... aby było trzeba czekać, aby mozna było kliknąć i znowu czekać... itd...
<TheNumb> lisu: ja muszę czekać tylko na tym dość wiekowym laptopie ;<
<lisu> panie, mam amd 2500 xp + i śmiga spawnie
<lisu> 2Gb ram ma zastosowane
<lisu> działa ;]
<lisu> TheNumb: pod windą żyć się nie dało... co chwile problem egzystencjalny
<lisu> a tutaj juz od roku/dwóch... nie pamietam kiedy upgrejd robiłem linucha... dział i tyle
<TheNumb> lisu: pić czy nie pić?
<lisu> TheNumb: a prowadzisz jutro?
<m477> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<lisu> no to jeśli true, to !true, a jeśli !true to true
<TheNumb> Ja trzeźwy nie prowadzę bo inaczej boję się jeździć po mieście.
<lisu> TheNumb: zaprawde powiadam ci, lepiej dupy nie ruszać jutro, bo szkoda nerwów, a i zmarłym to już niewielka różnica
<m477> nono :)
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> dosc na dzis pora walnac na wyro
<lisu> nara
<wujek> kto jest naszym NE? /j #archlinux-pl
<wujek> eh
<wujek> nie było pytania...
<gjm> Ne ma NE.
<mati75> wujek: Cannot join to channel #archlinux-pl (You are banned)
<BlessJah> TheNumb: screen z 12.10?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: screen z 12.10?
<wujek> mati75: połączyło mnie jestem
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Cały czas mam problemy z sesjami w Unity - crashuje wszystko wyłączając
<Aleksander> zarówno LibreOffice, Firefoksa, jak i XChat
<Aleksander> co to może powodować w Ubuntu 12.10?
<mati75> ja mam bana
<mati75> Aleksander: unity
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-01
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> Dobry.
<Dreadlish> Dla kogo dobry, dla tego dobry
<Dreadlish> ale chyba tak.
<drakhan> http://img.myepicwall.com/i/2012/10/dc4c5bc7b551d1a6b2febf0c503ddbdb.png?1351685049
<bastetmilo> drakhan: kanał się pomylił?
<drakhan> bastetmilo, nie, chciałem podarować Wam uśmiech z rana
<bastetmilo> ah. Bo takie paski to zawsze na #jl lecą :)
<drakhan> Tam jest za duża rozkminka o otwartych sklepach + widziałem jakieś *gimbaparty*, więc nie chciałem za dużej dysharmonii wprowadzac. Tu zaspamowałem (;
<drakhan> Chociaż.. każdy powinien znaleźć chwilę czasu dla boga.
<filar> dla Boga?
<filar> pierwszy raz słyszę, by to święto było poświęcone Bogu
<drakhan> Aa, zapomniałem, że dzisiaj święto jakieś,
<drakhan> Nie, każdego dnia to się miało dotyczyć.
<filar> a ja nie zauważyłem co przedtem pisałeś, więc myślałem, że chodzi o dziś
<qermit> o/
<grek2> czesc mam kartve dvbt skopiowalem firmware i mam cos takiego
<grek2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323274/
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> nic złego z tego nie wynika.
<filar> grek2: tam masz napisane, że pobieranie się powiodło i że resetuje urządzenie
<grek2> no wlasnie czyli jest ok ? robie to wg tego http://forum.pclinuxos.org.pl/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4356&sid=31b7b8820b2de4af28eaf42afd5577fc&start=10
<grek2> nie wiem jak teraz to uruchomic nie widze urzadzenia /dev/dvb
<Dreadlish> może jest widziane jako co innego
<Dreadlish> w /sys/class/devices powinieneś znaleźć
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> bez devices ;d
<grek2> hm,a jak to sprawdzic ? ten program co podali xt7 w logu ma DVBTuner.ProcessScanHeaders.174: main:2745: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory
<grek2> me tv mowi nie ma urzadzen dvbt
<grek2> czyli cos chyba jesdnak nie tak jest ?
<grek2> dmesg jak wyciagne i wloze ma jakis blad
<grek2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323285/
<Quintasan> \o
<Hombre> witam:)
<CookieM_> czołem
<Hombre> mam kłopot z xorg.conf ;/
<dj_oko> xorg.conf? to jeszcze istnieje?
<Hombre> mi wygenerował się sam
<Hombre> 10.04
<Hombre> chyba przy instalowaniu sterów do grafy gts450
<dj_oko> i co mu dolega?
<filar> 10.04?!
<filar> ja rozumiem, że to LTS, ale po co coś sprzed dwóch lat instalować, Hombre?
<dj_oko> jest support? jest ;)
<dj_oko> do 2013
<Hombre> przepraszam.. oczywiście chodziło mi o 11.04
<Hombre> kłopot z odświeżaniem
<dj_oko> aż spojrzę na te supporty....
<dj_oko> 11.04? support skończył się 3 dni temu :P
<Hombre> tak, czytałem :)
<ftpd> No to trzeba było zapytać 3 dni temu. Nie supportujemy już.
<ftpd> :P
<Hombre> :)
<Hombre> to pomówmy o Smoleńsku^^
<dj_oko> to miał być szantaż?
<dj_oko> już wolę 11.04
<Hombre> liczyłem na taki odzew :)
<CookieM_> à propos Smoleńska jak zwykle celny felieton Cezarego Michalskiego na KP: http://www.krytykapolityczna.pl/CezaryMichalski/Socjaldemokracjaczymit/menuid-192.html
<ftpd> Ej no. A co Ci mamy powiedzieć?
<ftpd> napisałeś "mam problem z xorg.conf". To takie 'siema, nie działa kąpóter, co robić?'.
<Hombre> nie zapisuje ustawień odświeżania, zerkniecie na xorga?
<dj_oko> co to znaczy "nie zapisuje"?
<Dreadlish> Hombre: jak do niego sobie nie napiszesz, to nie zapiszą się same raczej
<Hombre> ok, jak dopisać odpowiednią sekcję?
<dj_oko> Section Google
<dj_oko> # Contains the results of Google Search
<dj_oko> VSync Google Query "Refresh Settings in xorg.conf"
<dj_oko> zważ, że nie wiemy, jakiej sekcji potrzebujesz, bo nam nie powiedziałeś ;)
<Hombre> mogę zapodać tutaj mój plik corg.conf?
<dj_oko> użyj wklej.org
<Hombre> nie mogę, czytałem regulamin :)
<dj_oko> e?
<dj_oko> a czytałeś temat?
<DaZ> to tu jest jakiś regulamin??!???/
<Hombre> :)
<Hombre> http://wklej.org/id/859591/
<ftpd> A wiesz, że odświeżanie zmieniasz z poziomu usera, a do tego pliku może pisać tylko root?
<DaZ> e tam z poziomu usera
<Dreadlish> odświeżaniem sie w xrandrze pobaw jak chcesz z usera
<DaZ> odpal nvidia-settings z ruta, zmień odswiezanie i zapis
<DaZ> trolololo :v
<Hombre> jest otwarty jako root
<Hombre> bo sudo to root, prawda?
<DaZ> poniekąd
<Hombre> znam jedynie komendę sudo
<Hombre> sudo nvidia-settings
<dj_oko> a, właśnie
<dj_oko> średnio co 2 dni w logach krzyczy mi oom-killer
<dj_oko> system tnie, swap szaleje
<dj_oko> po kilku minutach wraca do normy
<dj_oko> szukałbym programu z wyciekiem, ale:
<dj_oko> cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemFree
<dj_oko> MemFree:         9370404 kB
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> pokaz loga
<dj_oko> hm, pomyliłem komputery :D
<dj_oko> tam jest Fedora, a nie Ubuntu
<dj_oko> but still http://wklej.org/hash/9a889800894/
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Ale cisza ;o
<pakos> pewnie malo kto w domu siedzi
<CookieM_> pewnie ćwiczą z pochodniami na jedenastego
<pakos> albo lecza kaca po wczorajszym ;p
<TheNumb> m477 pewnie tak ;p
<bastetmilo> ja nie :)
<m477> TheNumb: lol nie
<BigBen_> czesc
<BigBen_> jak w ustawieniach routera nazywa sie opcja ktora pozwala przypisanie adresów IP konkretnych adresów IP?
<BlessJah> masło maślane
<BigBen_>  adresów IP konkretnych adresów MAC
<BigBen_> mala pomylka
<BlessJah> adress reservation? ip&mac binding?
<BigBen_> mowiac inaczej chodzi o to zebym mial gwarancje ze jak lacze sie przez laptopa z routerem zebym mial gwarancje ze zawsze dostane ten sam IP
<dj_oko> skonfiguruj to na komputerze
<BigBen_> szukam tego w ustawieniach mojego routera ale nie moge sie doszukac
<dj_oko> wyłącz DHCP na kliencie, wymuś konkretny adres
<BlessJah> BigBen_: poszukaj w manualy routera
<BigBen_> BlessJah, manual do mojego edimaxa jest bardzo skromny. zawiera tylko podstawowe ustawienia
<dj_oko> access control
<dj_oko> jak tego tam nie ma, to ustaw to na komputerze
<dj_oko> przydziel mu adres na sztywno
<BlessJah> z tego co widze czesc edimaksow nie ma takiej opcji
<BigBen_> moj model to AR-7084gA
<BlessJah> no to szukaj
<Hombre> big up!
<Hombre> będzie ktoś tak miły i pomoże mi przy xorg.conf?
<dj_oko> dalej?
<Hombre> no jak...
<Hombre> przeciez zajeliście się swoimi sprawami
<Diabelko> Hombre: a co chcesz od xorg.conf?
<dj_oko> nie rozumiem twojego problemu
<Diabelko> on praktycznie nie musi istnieć
<dj_oko> "nie zapisuje"
<dj_oko> że niby co?
<dj_oko> dodajesz, zamykasz oczy - i znika?
<Hombre> tak, nie zapamietuje ustawień
<dj_oko> odwracasz się plecami do xorg.conf i zapisane zmiany znikają?
<Diabelko> Hombre: jakieś komunikaty, cokolwiek?
<Diabelko> w jaki sposób edytujesz xorg.conf?
<Hombre> jako sudo
<BigBen_> dj_oko, AC tak u mnie wyglada http://ubuntuone.com/1WvykhIV2bBpjTGwt5ctQQ albo ja tego nie ogarniam albo nie ma tam nic zwiazanego z adresem MAC
<dj_oko> ale co to znaczy "nie zapisuje"? :D
<dj_oko> BigBen_: AdvancedSetup szukaj - poza tym: usetawże to na komputerze, zostaw ten router, sokoro n nie współpracuje
<Hombre> odpalam konfigurację, ustawiam właściwe odświeżanie i xrandr reaguje poprawnie, czyli 75*
<Hombre> działa to do momentu ponownego uruchomieniu komputera
<dj_oko> magiczne, nieznane, nieopisane "odpalam konfigurację" jakimś cudem oznacza to samo, co "edytuję plik tekstowy xorg.conf"
<dj_oko> OK, zaczynam rozumieć, gdzie tak naprawdę leży problem :D
<Hombre> tak:)  edytuję plik tekstowy xorg.conf
<BigBen_> dj_oko, sprawdzilem tam wszystko co mozliwe i w AS nie ma ani jednej opcji powiazanej z MAC
<dj_oko> BigBen_: wydajesz się ignorować kilkukrotnie powtórzone przeze mnie "ustaw to lokalnie"
<dj_oko> Hombre: dzięki temu, że tak strasznie nie chce mi się zająć rzeczywistą pracą, jeszcze mam siłę. listen good: "co to znaczy 'odpalam konfigurację'?". to pytanie miało być taką magiczną wskazówką, że powinieneś mówić dokłądnie, co robisz, żeby komukolwiek chciało ci się pomóc
<Hombre> no dobrze
<Hombre> sudo nvidia-settings
<Hombre> okienko ustawień nvidia right?
<DaZ> podobno
<dj_oko> "sudo nvidia-settings" nie oznacza "edytuję xorg.conf" tylko "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Hombre> :)
<Hombre> wybacz
<DaZ> ty jakieś crt masz, czy jak? :v
<Hombre> system wiszi go jako crt
<Hombre> tzn. nvidia wykrywa poprawnie (samsung syncmaster 710v)
<Hombre> http://wklej.org/id/859591/
<dj_oko> co to znaczy "problem z odświeżaniem"?
<Hombre> niska rozdzielczość
<Hombre> 50*
<Hombre> sorry:)
<Hombre> odświeżanie
<Hombre> 50*
<dj_oko> skąd wiesz?
<Hombre> zamiast oczekiwanego 75
<Hombre> xrandr tak twierdzi
<dj_oko> zauważyłeś to?
<dj_oko> masz to podpięte przez VGA?
<Hombre> tak
<Hombre> VGA
<dj_oko> (OMG, ekran LCD po VGA - tacy ludzie są gorsi, niż Hitler)
<dj_oko> hm
<Hombre> jestem lepszy niż adi :) jakiego połączenia powinienem użyć?
<dj_oko> DVI
<dj_oko> ale to nie jest meritum problemu
<Hombre> dvi, zakupię
<dj_oko> nie wiem, na ile xorg.conf cokolwiek zmienia
<dj_oko> i czy od niego cokolwiek zależy
<dj_oko> jadę na otwartych sterownikach
<Hombre> sprawdzę swoje
<dj_oko> ja w ogóle nawet nie mam xorg.conf
<Hombre> tak? to może spróbujmy inną metodą, u mnie są własnościowe
<Hombre>  295.20
<DaZ> otwarte sterowniki to kupa
<DaZ> i za moich czasów ładnie to sie dało zrobić wszystko
<dj_oko> na ubuntu nie mam xorg.conf
<dj_oko> a fedorze jest xorg.conf.d :D
<DaZ> ewentualnie mozesz sobie po prostu w jakimś okienkowym czymś środowiska wybrać domyślne odświeżanie :v
<Hombre> chcę zostać przy ubuntu
<dj_oko> wiadom
<dj_oko> o
<dj_oko> tylko po prostu zauważyłem u siebie, nie wiedziałem że coś takiego istnieje
<dj_oko> nie mam pomysłu na wymuszenie odświeżania innego, niż podawane przez xrandr, który "wie najlepiej"
<dj_oko> możesz spróbować odbudować xorg.conf
<Hombre> właśnie o to mi chodzi
<dj_oko> tzn wywalić całe, zmienić mu nazwę na xorg.conf.bak
<dj_oko> i kazać wstać X'om na nowo
<Hombre> usunąć, tak?
<dj_oko> zmień nazwę
<dj_oko> nie usuwaj
<dj_oko> jak psuć, to odwracalnie
<Hombre> :)
<dj_oko> jakby Xy nie wstały
<dj_oko> to zainstaluj sobie zawczasu mc i mcedit
<dj_oko> żeby bez Xów naprawić ten plik w wygodny sposób
<Hombre> mam oba pliki,  .conf i .backup
<dj_oko> przemianuj xorg.conf na xorg.conf.ciastko
<CookieM_> https://footyntech.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/correcting-display-issues-in-ubuntu/ tutaj proponują zmodyfikować plik grub.cfg
<Hombre> CookieM_ ?
<dj_oko> o, to się na pewno świetnie skończy
<Hombre> więc po kolei...
<Hombre> zostawiam /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Hombre> usuwam /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dj_oko> nic
<dj_oko> nie
<dj_oko> usuwaj
<dj_oko> czy dziś mówię niezrozumiale?
<Hombre> więc po kolei:)
<dj_oko> a może ja nie żyję?
<Hombre> owszem, dla mnie tak
<dj_oko> i nie widać, co piszę?
<dj_oko> tak, to wszystko wyjaśnia! I'm dead!
<Hombre> widzę, napisałeś mi kilka mozliwych rozwiązań
<dj_oko> nie muszę pisać pracy!
<dj_oko> mogę iść pić!
<dj_oko> YEAH
 * dj_oko idzie po cydr
<Hombre> nie pij, to trunek Babilonu:)
<Hombre> apeluję do Was, Polaków i Katolików ^^ mój problem nie rozwiązany
<bastetmilo> dj_oko: masz cydr? Jaki?
<dj_oko> bastetmilo: http://krainacydru.pl/content/127-kiss-premium-dry.html
<bastetmilo> gdzie to mozna kupic?
<dj_oko> bastetmilo: na ich stronie jest mapka ze wszystkimi punktami
<bastetmilo> ok, juz patrze
<bastetmilo> żeniby u mnie w tesko cydr mozna kupic
<filar> bastetmilo: to samo pomyślałem
<filar> "że niby"
<bastetmilo> łaczna pisownia była celowa :)
<filar> nie chodzi o pisownię
<bastetmilo> aaa
<filar> tylko o to, że nie widziałem nigdy ttego w tesco
<filar> a jeszcze jakby kwas chlebowy tam był
<filar> to już by było w ogóle super
<bastetmilo> dziwne, bo predzej sie kupi cydr w Lidlu
<dj_oko> dobra, do roboty czas wracać
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> :/
<qermit> już niedługo nowy lepszy przekliniak zawita do nas
<ntat> Witam. Nie śpi ktoś jeszcze?
<DaZ> wszyscy śpią
<ftpd> Nie kłam, DaZ.
<ntat> :]
<DaZ> nie pisz przez sen
<DaZ> :v
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> lfjsldfjsldf
<qermit> 1st
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Biszkopcik> qermit: jak to jest
<Biszkopcik> byc przegranym?
<Aleksander> Czy wiecie może, dlaczego SuperMeatBoy na 64-bitowego 12.10 ma zadeklarowaną wielkosć 170 mb, a dociąga go do 277?
<Biszkopcik> extended
<Biszkopcik> pack
<ntat> Próbuję pobrać dane pod konsolą- aktualna temperatura ze strony z pogodą. Znalazłem, że na stronie za stringiem realTemp jest podana temperatura. Jak mogę ją "wydobyć"?:)
<Aleksander> Biszkopcik, to znaczy?
<ntat> http://wklej.org/id/860017/ takie coś nic nie pobiera. Gdzie popełniam błąd?
<Aleksander> bo mnie w ogóle deba nie chce otworzyć
<dj_oko> patykiem spróbuj(TM)
<dj_oko> ntat: curl + wget + perl/sed
<qermit> Biszkopcik: nie wiem, sam sobie odpowiedz
<qermit>  0000 < qermit> 1st
<qermit>  0000 < Biszkopcik> 1st
<ntat> dj_oko, a prościej nie idzie?
<dj_oko> ntat: TO jest "prościej"
<ntat> np. tekstowa przeglądarka uruchamiana w tle i grep
<DaZ> lololoo
<dj_oko> :D
<Biszkopcik> qermit: Day changed to 02 lis 2012
<Biszkopcik> 00:00 < qermit> lfjsldfjsldf
<Biszkopcik> 00:00 < Biszkopcik> 1st
<Biszkopcik> 00:00 < qermit> 1st
<dj_oko> nie da się grepować outputu z ncurses, to nie jest typowy stdout
<dj_oko> musisz ukraść stronę
<dj_oko> curl/wget
<dj_oko> i przeparsować ją
<dj_oko> qermit: lfjsldfjsldf
<dj_oko> qermit: 1st
<dj_oko> Biszkopcik: 1st
<Biszkopcik> ;/
<ntat> ok, to sprawdzę z wget'em
<ntat> piszę chatbota i chciałem, żeby podawał również aktualną pogodę
<ftpd> Dzis kanal obok ktos kradl pogode.
<ftpd> curl http://www.pogodynka.net/api:server/weather/getCurrent.json\?city\=Warszawa | underscore extract response.temp_C
<ftpd> Masz.
<dj_oko> na pewno ktoś to już zrobił
<dj_oko> na pewno jest toolkit perla do tego :D
<Hombre> i jak? jest ktoś w stanie mi pomóc? :)
<ntat> Już prawie mam. Brakuje mi tylko parametru grep, które wyświetli nie cały akapit a tylko drugie i trzecie miejsce po ostatnim cudzysłowiu.
<ntat> wget -c http://www.weather.com/weather/today/PLXX0237; grep '"realTemp"' PLXX0237
<ntat> :]
<Hombre> za co są odpowiedzialne zera w: 1280x1024+0+0
<dj_oko> szybko ci idzie to googlanie
<dj_oko> przyszedłeś tu 14:40 :D
<Hombre> jestem zawzięty :)
<Hombre> zerknij mi na to: http://wklej.org/id/860026/
<ftpd> Dalej katujesz to samo, na co już dostałeś odpowiedź?
<DaZ> w sumie też dumam o te zera
<DaZ> to jakiś ofset przy kilku monitorach, cnie? <:
<Hombre> gdybyś był tak uroczy i przypomniał mi odpowiedź :)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-02
<dj_oko> ha!
<dj_oko> zdążyłem ubić epiphany zanim wyciek pamięci wywołał oom-killera
<dj_oko> jestem z siebie dumny ^^
<Dreadlish> i tak by pewnie go ubił
<TheNumb> dj_oko: gz
<TheNumb> dj_oko: uzywasz epiphany z własnej woli?
<TheNumb> ;o
<dj_oko> z ciekawości
<dj_oko> jest powolne, nieresponswyne, niestabilne i ma wycieki pamięci
<TheNumb> dj_oko: to już chyba midori lepiej sobie radzi
<TheNumb> A z tego co pamiętam to też webkit-gtk
<jacekowski> webkit gtk to abominacja
<jacekowski> tak KHTML skrzywdzic
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nie marudź <:
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: bry
<ntat> Witam
<Wizard> Cześć.
<BlessJah> ahoj
<BlessJah> lol, memleak w operze mobile i to srogi
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<TheNumb> o/
<bastetmilo> o/
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Wiecie może, co jest nie tak z xorg-video-abi-12 i 11? Nie mogę ich zainstalować
<Voldenet> `nie mogę` -> ??
<Voldenet> Coś ci apt-get rzuca błędami, czy jaki z tym masz problem?
<Aleksander> Voldenet, nie ma kandydatów instalacji
<Voldenet> no, to widocznie zmienili nazwy paczek
<Wizard> Albo po prostu zestarzały się i wyleciały.
<Wizard> Zobacz w changelogu dlaczego wyleciały.
<aleztak> Cześć.
<aleztak> Mam pytanko. Wiecie, jak pokolorować aafire?:)
<Althorion> Dobry wieczór.
<DaZ> zeco
<aleztak> Oryginalnie jest w odcieniach szarości.
<aleztak> DaZ: aafire - taki płomień w asciiart, dostarczany razem a libaa
<DaZ> cacafire
<gjm> Wrócił.
<gjm> Czas umierać.
<aleztak> DaZ: a cacafire w jakim pakiecie jest?
<DaZ> podejrzewam, że ubuntu jest dla ciot i nie korzystam, ale pewnie libcaca, czy coś
<qermit> o/
<mati75> omg omg omg
<qermit> nic strasznego
<qermit> niech nikt na niego nie zwraca uwagi to sobie pójdzie
<qermit> i niech nikt mu nic nie odpowiada
<majsza> dla użytkowników Xubuntu 12.10:
<majsza> http://ubuntumajsza.wordpress.com/2012/11/02/likwidacja-podwojnego-wyswieltlania-dyskow-na-pulpicie-i-thunarze-xubuntu-12-10-i-mysi-remix-12-10pl/
<mati75> qermit: wystraszyłeś go
<gjm> mati75: Twój patch reklamują.
<mati75> gjm: widzę
<majsza> trzeba reklamować :)
<majsza> przecież nie do szuflady jest :D
<mati75> is back
<Discord> Dobry wieczór.
<Wizard> Discord: Cześć.
<Discord> Miałbym małe pytanie, gdzie mogę znaleźć sterowniki do mojej karty sieciowej AR9295? Gdyż próbowałem programem przerobić te z Windowsa, ale nie wyszło.
<Wizard> A karta nie działa od ręki?
<Discord> Niestety, nie.
<Wizard> To jest oczywiście wifi, tak?
<Discord> Po prostu tam gdzie mam wireless, jest zaciemnione i mam tylko opcje podłączenie się do Hidden Network.
<Discord> Tak
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> A dmesg coś pokazuje?
<Wizard> Bo widzisz, ja słabo się orientuję w takim reanimowaniu sprzętu, gdyż kupując komputery po prostu patrzę, czy wszystko działa na Ubuntu.
<Discord> Posiadam Lenovo G575, zapewniano mnie że Ubuntu będzie na nim dobrze pracował.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> To jakiś atheros jest, sądząc z oznaczenia i google.
<Wizard> Tylko góglanie po "ubuntu AR9295" nie wywala żadnych prblemów.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> A tego, masz jakiś włącznik wyłącznik wifi na klawiaturze albo na obudowie lapka?
<Discord> Niestety, nie.
<Wizard> A otwórz terminal i zrób rfkill list
<Wizard> (rfkill pokazuje stan przełączników od wifi i pozwala zmieniać ich stan)
<Discord> Obecnie jestem na windowsie, ale zapisze sobie to polecenie
<Wizard> rfkill ma sporo przełączników.
<Wizard> Jeśli ci pokaże jakąś blokadę na wifi, to przeczytaj man rfkill.
<Wizard> Rozumiesz angielski?
<Discord> W miare tak.
<Discord> Z czytaniem nie mam problemów
<Wizard> Ja nie pamiętam jak się tego używa dokładnie, ale obsługa jest dość intuicyjna.
<Wizard> Póki jeszcze jestem na IRC, zrób restart do Ubu i zrzuć gdzieś wynik tego polecenia.
<Wizard> Bo to może to.
<Wizard> Mówię może, bo już daaawno nie miałem problemów sprzętowych.
<Discord> Ciężka sprawa, gdyż własnie podróżuje a został mi mały procent baterii,
<Wizard> No nic, to musisz wytrzymać :)
<Discord> Tak samo jak to, przy szukaniu sterowników znajduje mi je do karty graficznej, ale gdy wcisne przycisk install, zaczyna pobierać lecz potem wyskakują jakieś błędy, że nie znaleziono.
<Wizard> Hmm.. Na to jest proste lekarstwo, trzeba zaktualizować informacje o repo.
<Wizard> Zazwyczaj się to robi samo, ale dla pewności można kliknąć "odśwież" w aktualizacjach.
<Discord> A wiesz może, czy da się jakoś uruchomić modem ZTE na Ubuntu?
<Discord> Bo mój modem z plusa(telefon jako modem)działa bez problemu, a modem od oragne już nie.
<Wizard> Szczerze - nie.
<Wizard> Ale Ubuntu jest na tyle popularne, że można to na szybciocha sprawdzić na gógl.
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam krótkie pytanie dot. javy i obsługi eventów
<Wizard> Wal.
<Discord> Dziękuje za pomoc, dobranoc. :)
<BlessJah> prowadzacy nieskladnie opowiadal o "wzorcu projektowym", mowil o eventlistenerach eventsource'ach, klasie Blad (sic!), ArrayList<Listener>, interfejsach i klasach
<BlessJah> na pytanie o nazwe wzorca umial jedynie powiedziec ze "wg tego wzorca jest obsluga eventow w javie"
<BlessJah> czego i gdzie powinienem szukac, jakis UML, howto, tutorial
<Wizard> Wzorzec Obserwator.
<BlessJah> juz czytam
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer_pattern
<Wizard> Tu jest nieźle.
<BlessJah> tak wyglada na to ze dokladnie to probowal nam przekazac, dzieki
<BlessJah> mam nadzieje jedynie, ze nie mamy tego na glowie stawiac i implementowac subjectCollection w obserwatorze
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie słuchaj tych tępaków.
<Wizard> Java to nawet fajna platforma byłaby, gdyby nie kompilacja do dziwkokodu :(
<BlessJah> mi sie podoba
<Wizard> Hmm, sam język i te domyślne liby (z małymi wyjątkami) to bardzo fajna sprawa.
<Wizard> Ścisłe typowanie, dużo kolekcji, obiektowość z prawdziwego zdarzenia.
<BlessJah> gosc zdaje sie ogarniac o co chodzi (obnizyl mi ocene za metode printVector() zamiast metody toString()), ale kompletnie nie potrafi wiedzy przekazac
<Wizard> Powiem ci, że osobiście tępię praktykantów i młodych pracowników za toString() w logice biznesowej.
<BlessJah> tzn?
<DaZ> w sumie wszystko by mogło być fajną platformą gdyby nie cośtam
<DaZ> php by było fajne gdyby twórcy potrafili tworzyć, a programiści potrafili programować np :v
<qermit> z php jest jeden problem
<DaZ> dwa
<Wizard> I dopóki java będzie żywa, to będę powtarzał: toString() jest do debugowania, *nigdy* nie używaj toString() w logice.
<qermit> Wizard: a co robi toString?
<Wizard> Zawsze rób swoje metody. String format() czy może String parse(Conditions c)
<Wizard> qermit: Przerabia obiekt na String.
<Wizard> I tyle.
<bastetmilo> a czemu tylko do debugowania?
<DaZ> to robić swoją metode do przerabiania na string? >:
<Wizard> Nigdy nie wiesz jak to robi i dlaczego to robi.
<qermit> pytanie - czy człowiekowi poczebny jest obiekt typu String
<Wizard> Nie wiesz, czy to wypluje wszystkie pola klasy, a może jakąś reprezenację tekstową..
<Wizard> dlatego tylko do debugowania.
<Wizard> Logger.log()
<Wizard> qermit: Nie.
<Wizard> Ale uczelnie nie uczą programowanie w javie. Uczelnie uczą Stringframework.
<BlessJah> toString() [de facto printVector()] mi sluzyl do wypluwania na konsole wektora
<BlessJah> cala klasa main byla jednym wielkim debugiem
<Wizard> BlessJah: :(
<Wizard> Ja też się swego czasu męczyłem z debilem, co uczył javy.
<Wizard> Ale teraz mam już trochę doświadczenia i to ja uczę javy.
<Wizard> Chociaż ja to raczej nazywam otwieraniem oczu.
<BlessJah> gosc nie jest debilem, ale nie ma kompletnie talentu dydaktycznego
<Wizard> Ja też nie mam.
<Wizard> Ja mam po prostu stanowisko i prikaz z góry - kuć żelazo.
<Wizard> No to kuję.
<BlessJah> 2212 < Wizard> Wzorzec Obserwator.
<Wizard> Przychodzi żelazo po studiach, nic nie umie ale chce - no to kuję, aż się żelazu odechciewa.
<qermit> Wizard: czym otwierasz, młotkiem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: on to pol godziny tlumaczyl, zabraklo slowa-klucza obserwator
<Wizard> BlessJah: Cieszę się, że mogłem pomóc.
<Wizard> qermit: Głównie kuję sarkazmem i pesymizmem.
<BlessJah> wazne ze skutecznie
<qermit> ja rzucam prostytutkami na lewo i prawo
<qermit> jestem na etapie - używaj GIT
<ftpd> Ja używam, ale jak SVN-a.
<ftpd> Muszę w końcu poznać lepiej.
<qermit> tzn?
<ftpd> No push/pull tylko.
<ftpd> A branche, stashe, merge, pull requesty... leżą.
<qermit> ja jeszcze stasiami się nie bawiłem
<ftpd> Ja muszę dotfilesy zgicić.
<ftpd> W ciemnej tej celi
<ftpd> na zgniłym posłaniu
<ftpd> młody GIT funfel
<ftpd> kopyrta.
<BlessJah> OOM Kill na symbianie???
<qermit> syfbian?
<BlessJah> qermit: nie, memleak w najnowszej operce mobile
<BlessJah> nagle mi zgasla, albo sie posypala, albo byl OOM kill
<qermit> standard
<BlessJah> o tyle dziwne, ze nie bylo komunikatu "memory full"
<qermit> ja mam tak z IE na WP7.5 czasami
<BlessJah> bynajmniej
<BlessJah> mam 256 mega ramu, tyle co mój pecet w ~2003
<oskar_HH> Witam. Mam pytanie. Czy jest oprogramowanie darmowe lub płatne pozwalające w prosty sposób założyć stronę coś al"a 1&1?
<mati75> http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=ubuntu+serwer+www&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<oskar_HH> Chodzi mi o to by użytkownicy po rejestracji mogli stworzyć swoją stronę na mojej domenie
<mati75> tworzysz użytkownika, logowanie po ftp
<oskar_HH> Na zewnętrznym serwerze
<mati75> adduser nie działa?
<oskar_HH> Źle sie wyraziłem.
<BlessJah_> `ping
<BlessJah_> dotarł mój ping?
<BlessJah_> qermit: przekliniaka nadal nie ma?
<oskar_HH> Mam kupiona domenę i serwer. Chce na tym postawić oprogramowanie. Które umożliwi innym ludzia rejestrację i stworzenie swojej strony.
<Quintasan> zong
<BlessJah> `ping
<oskar_HH> BLESSjah_: nie doszedł Twój ping
<Quintasan> BlessJah_: bot chyba Cię nie lubi
<BlessJah_> lol
<BlessJah_> 2310 < BlessJah> `ping
<BlessJah_> widziałem własną śmierć
<ftpd> BlessJah_ `umrzyj
<ftpd> O, nie działa.
<BlessJah_> Quintasan: bota nie ma, ale szybko lag mi rósł
<gjm> Jak ma działać skoro go nie ma?
<ftpd> O ja.
<ftpd> Koleś napisał 'innym ludzią'.
<ftpd> I dalej żyje.
<ftpd> Dlaczego nie ma automatu w każdym domu, który takich pajaców dezintegruje?
<BlessJah_> Quintasan: dwie minuty temu tego pinga wyslalem, dalem reconnecta i widzialem jak doszedl
<gjm> ftpd: Chcesz żeby ludzie wygineli?
<qermit> BlessJah: bo generuje nowego lepszego
<qermit> ftpd: może był puchatkę
<ftpd> gjm: Tacy? Tak. Wolę budować cywilizację od nowa z setką, niż żyć wśród miliona debili.
<ftpd> qermit: Puchałke to się nazywa.
<BlessJah> ftpd: tylko czy z setką odbudujesz populację
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jeśli Ciebie w niej nie będzie, to jasne.
<ftpd> Jeśli będziesz, 100% nie, bo się nie zbliżę.
<qermit> ftpd: jak chcesz odbudować populację bez kobiet
<qermit> nawet w seksmisji byly kobiety
<ftpd> qermit: Blessjah nie jest kobietą, mimo że jest <czas na bana> cipą </czas na bana>.
<ftpd> (Sorry, nie da się tego słowa zamienić na nie-wulgarne o takim samym znaczeniu.)
<BlessJah> miałem raczej na myśli problem puli genetycznej i stopnia pokrewieństwa, ale niech będzie że jeśli ja przeżyłbym to zostałbym skazany na ostracyzm
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> Nie chcę sobie wyobrażać, na co chciałbym Cię skazać. Ot, marzenia.
<ftpd> Poza tym, prosiłem wielokrotnie, żebyś milczał, gdy do mnie mówisz.
<qermit> ftpd: i milczy
<qermit> tylko palce mu sie ruszają
<ftpd> qermit: Niezbadane są wyroki.
<BlessJah> ftpd: możemy iść na układ, ty będziesz milczał gdy o mnie mówisz
<Quintasan> Możecie obaj zakończyć tą dramę?
<qermit> drachmę
<Quintasan> Drachmy to ten cyrk nie warty
<ftpd> qermit: "tę".
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> Quintasan: "tę".
<ftpd> BlessJah: "iść"? Ja się z Tobą nigdzie nie wybieram.
<Quintasan> ftpd: Dziękuję, czuję się poprawiony, możesz już zakończyć ten cyrk?
<ftpd> Quintasan: /help ignore
 * gjm idzie po popcorn
<gjm> Chce ktoś?
<ftpd> Jak zapłacisz, to nawet przyjadę Ci ustawić.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: niestety, nie miałbyś szansy odbudowywać z ftpd populacji :D
<gjm> Z Tobą by miał.
<ftpd> Obie. Nago.
<Quintasan> Dobra, poddaje się.
<gjm> Wyluzuj.
<qermit> bijcie masterczułki
<ftpd> Lecz się Kamil lecz się.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Poprawia humor.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-03
<bastetmilo> Quintasan_: pong?
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyWSEwKPo8s
<TheNumb> <:
<lala> Cześć, kto mi wytłumaczy co zepsułam? http://wklej.org/id/860851/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<TheNumb> lala: a co próbujesz zrobić?
<lala> TheNumb: odtworzyć filmik w totemie
<TheNumb> lala: a masz aktualne paczki?
<TheNumb> lala: masz zainstalowane dodatkowe repozytoria?
<TheNumb> br
<lala> TheNumb: nie wiem ;_;
<TheNumb> b
<r_a_f> i co lala, dziala?
<TheNumb> lala: może olej totema i zainstaluj vlc.
<TheNumb> lala: chyba, że musisz totema ;c
<TheNumb> lala: wygląda na to, że to błąd w totemie
<TheNumb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/879066
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 879066 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "10bit video does not play" [Low,Confirmed]
<dweller> ja się dziwię że ktoś totema używa
<Wizard> Ja też. Nie powinien być w ogóle domyślnym odtwarzaczem, jest naprawdę fatalny.
<CookieM> taki zły? powiedziałbym: minimalistyczny; lubię takie programy
<filar> CookieM: i nieczego nie obsługuje
<CookieM> a konkretniej?
<filar> teraz nie powiem, bo prawie nie oglądam filmów ale jak ostatnio próbowałem chyba jakiś avi to miał problemy z kodekami
<beboj> wie ktos jak rozdzielic irssi zeby na kazdym nowo otwartym oknie byl inny kanal irssi na jednym wspolnym polaczeniu?
<dweller> beboj: nie da sie, możesz najwyżej podzielić ekran irssi na kilka
<SzArAk> beboj: inny kanal na wspolnym polaczeniu? brzmi jak standardowe zachowanie irssi.. :)
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie nie związane z ubuntu. Poszukuje wyszukiwarki na strone która wyszuka mi subdomeny
<oskar_> wyszuka ja po słowach kluczowych
<oskar_> bez mysql
<qermit> oskar_: pytanie jest zbyt ogólne
<Wizard> oskar_: Wyszukiwanie pełnotekstowe? htdig (o ile jeszcze istnieje) lucene, elastic search.
<TheNumb> o/
<Stirlitz> Cześć ciotki.
<TheNumb> Sztirlic!
<oskar_> Przepraszam ze nie odpisywałem ale zostałem wygoniony od komputera. Mam domene powiedzmy domena.pl i kilka domen a.domena.pl b.domena.pl itd. chce na stronie domena.pl dać wyszukiwarke która ze słów kluczowych w subdomenach utworzy ich liste
<oskar_> słowa kluczowe są w plikach index.html
<Wizard> o_O
<TheNumb> oskar_: e, no, zwykłe parsowanie DOM
<TheNumb> ;]
<oskar_> ok zaraz o tym poczytam
<oskar_> jeszcze jedno pytanie. Gdzie znajde kipie strony internetowej z konktetnego dnia?
<oskar_> *kopie
<TheNumb> oskar_: Jak masz szczęście to w qarchive
<TheNumb> Jak nie to raczej nie znajdziesz.
<oskar_> bo zamówiłem raspberry pi B i coś mi nie pasuje
<oskar_> polecenie free pokazuje ze mam 124188 ramu zamiast 512
<oskar_> 124188kb zamiast 512mb oczywiscie
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Cześć, nóbie windziany.
<SzArAk> oskar_: pokaz free -m
<SzArAk> oskar_: pamietaj ze w raspberry wspoldzielisz ram z karta graficzna
<TheNumb> I chyba można zmienić karcie ilość dostępnego ramu.
<oskar_> mem total 121 a swap 99
<Stirlitz> Wizard, tylko nie windziany! jestem pro, minta instaluję.
<Wizard> To won na #mint-pl.
<TheNumb> Wizard: a ja?
<gjm> A ja je koko dżambo.
<TheNumb> Nie wyganiaj mnie na parch-pl :<
 * Stirlitz odzyskuje wiare w ludzi
<Wizard> A ty dzisiaj jesteś grzeczny :)
<SzArAk> oskar_: jestes pewien, ze masz 512? moze masz 256 i polowa dla grafiki?
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Kurde, no ja mówię serio. To jest kanał o Ubuntu. Kto jak kto, ale ty chyba rozróżniasz?
<oskar_> Tak było napisane na stronie internetowej gdzie kupowałem
<Wizard> Czy różnice są zbyt subtelne.
<SzArAk> oskar_: jaki system? raspbian ma ladne narzedzie do zmiany przydzielonego ramu, rasp-config chyba?
<oskar_> mam raspbiana
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ale że co jak instaluje minta to juz tu nie mogę?
<SzArAk> oskar_: obejrzyj plytke, ram to czarna kosc, ta wieksza - zobacz numerek na oznaczeniu
<Stirlitz> To jeszcze potrwa ;)
<SzArAk> oskar_: 256 ma w tresc "2g", 512 "4G"
<SzArAk> *ma w tresci
<SzArAk> czyli gdzies wewnatrz tego numeru
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Możesz, ale twój mint i twoje problemy.
<Wizard> Poza tym, po co instalować minta?
<Wizard> Ubuntu ma Unity, jedyne prawdziwe linuksowe GUI.
<Stirlitz> Żeby miec gmpc na osx ;)
<oskar_> k4p4g324eb
<oskar_> niby ma 4g
<SzArAk> czyli 512MB, sprawdz zatem ile masz przydzielone na karte graficzna
<oskar_> jak?
<TheNumb> Wizard: ty z tym Unity na poważnie?
<TheNumb> Bo ja juz sam nie wiem.
<Stirlitz> Uniyu jest ok ale na Intelach na lapie mam i sobie chwalę.
<SzArAk> oskar_: to chyba siedzi w /boot/configtxt
<SzArAk> oskar_: to chyba siedzi w /boot/config.txt
<SzArAk> oskar_: albo uzyj tego rasp-config (czy jakos tak, pacnij "ras" i tab, to Ci dopelni nazwe)
<mati75> unity siie
<mati75> ssie*
<bastetmilo> mati75: coś Ci sie nie pomylilo?
<Wizard> TheNumb: Na poważnie.
<Wizard> Unity *jest* najlepsze i kropka.
<TheNumb> Wizard: co kto lubi.
<Wizard> Niedługo będzie słaby wybór, bo reszta będzie tak niszowa, że tylko garstka masturbantów będzie tego używać.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tutaj to jedyne słuszne lubienie :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: smutne
<SzArAk> wiekszosc alternatywnych srodowisk jest niszowa i zyja sobie latami bez problemu ;)
<SzArAk> oskar_: i?
<Wizard> No i niech sobie żyją.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: coś Ci dziś nadepneło na poczucie humoru, czy jak?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: próbuję trololować <:
<bastetmilo> słaby troll jest słaby
<Wizard> TheNumb: Cierpliwy bądź, mój młody padawanie.
<bastetmilo> postaraj sie bardziej :)
<TheNumb> Chyba nie nadaję się do tego.
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie.
<mati75> bastetmilo: nie udało mi się właczyć, żeby się nie wywaliło
<TheNumb> Zastanawiam się jakie distro stawiać.
<bastetmilo> mati75: SOA#1
<mati75> ale ja się nie znam
<oskar_> raspi-config pokazuje ze mam 128 dla cpu i 128 dla gpu
<mati75> jestem z lubuntu team
<gjm> Lamer Ubuntu Team :)
<Wizard> :D
<SzArAk> oskar_: to moze zainstalowales jakis stary obraz rasbiana pod stara plytke z mniejsza iloscia ram
<SzArAk> oskar_: bardzo ladny, przygotowany pod 512MB, obraz wyszedl kilka dni temu, zassij nowy, albo doczytaj co zmienic by dostosowac system do wiecej ram
<oskar_> mam pobrany z dwa tyg temi z oficjalnej strony raspberrego
<SzArAk> czyli stary :>
<oskar_> ok, dzieki za pomoc,
<SzArAk> Panie... dwa tygodnie. Wieczno¶æ
<SzArAk> :)
<Wizard> SzArAk, oskar_, PI i rasbiana zabierzcie na stosowne kanały.
<Stirlitz> albo zainstalujcie tam unity
<SzArAk> oskar_: czujesz sie upomniany?
<SzArAk> Stirlitz: to wyzwanie?
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Nie troluj.
<oskar_> A powinienem?
<SzArAk> oskar_: watpie :>
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Żyjesz?
<localh0st> czesc. czy ktos wie czy da sie w MATE na 12.10 uruchomic mate-indicator-applet ?
<localh0st> (globalmenu)
<mati75> da się
<localh0st> orientujesz sie w jaki sposob? http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-hud-w-gnome-3-mate-oraz-xfce/ <- idac wedlug tego, globalmenu nie dziala
<localh0st> (pomijajac ostatni punkt z HUDem)
<localh0st> po instalacji mate-indicator-applet na panelu widze "Brak powiadomien", wszystkie okna maja swoje menu na miejscu
<specter> witam potrzebuje pomocy
<qermit> pytaj
<specter> wiec tak :
<specter> mialem windowsa i linuxa
<specter> skasowalem partycje od linuxa i polaczylem z 2 partycja od windowsa
<specter> i teraz jak chce wejsc na kompa wyskakuje cos takiego
<specter> error no such partition , grub rescue >
<qermit> specter: bo nie przywróciłeś bootloadera
<Althorion> Nie masz GRUB-a.
<qermit> specter: odpal systemrescuecd jakies i sobie napraw
<Althorion> Przywróć windowsowego bootloadera albo zainstaluj innego Linuksa, w zależności od potrzeb.
<specter> ale ja chce wejsc do windowsa
<specter> a na pendrive mam tylko linuxa inistalke
<specter> i to jeszcze backtracka :(
<Althorion> Przywróć windowsowego bootloadera albo zainstaluj innego Linuksa, w zależności od potrzeb.
<ftpd> No to musisz odpalic plytke z windowsem.
<gjm> Odpal Live i zainstaluj GRUBa
<gjm> Tzn. popraw wpisy.
<specter> odpalic instalke backtracka z pendrive ?
<specter> bo tylko to mam
<qermit> a w tym grub rescue nie ma czegos takiego jak chainloader (hd0,0)+1 ?
<specter> nie wiem nie znam sie na tym mozna tylko wpisac jakas komende
<specter> to jak to naprawic , jest jakas komenda albo cos ?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Ile razy mamy Ci pisać to samo?
<ftpd> 21:44:32 |   Althorion   | Przywróć windowsowego bootloadera albo zainstaluj innego Linuksa, w zależności od potrzeb.
<ftpd> 21:44:41 |         gjm @ | Odpal Live i zainstaluj GRUBa
<ftpd> 21:45:00 |         gjm @ | Tzn. popraw wpisy.
<specter> a jak przywrocic windowswoego bootloadera?
<gjm> My nie wiemy, my używamy Ubuntu.
<ftpd> Może na #windows Ci powiedzą.
<Althorion> Googlaj, zaraz na początku będzie.
<specter> a jest jakis polski kanal o windows ?
<ftpd> #ortografia.
<Althorion> http://www.pcsh.pl/topic/985-naprawa-uszkodzonego-sektoru-rozruchowego-bootmgr-windows-vista7/ <- łap
<specter> ale chodzi o to ze nie mam windowsa na plytce mam tylko linuxa
<ftpd> Niemożliwe. Przecież kupiłeś windowsa, sprzedają na płytach.
<Althorion> To musisz przywrócić GRUB-a. Zrobić mu partycję itd.
<gjm> Partycję na GRUBa powiadasz? <;
<ftpd> Ze cztery bym dał.
<ftpd> Failover.
<Althorion> gjm: cały się chyba w MBR nie mieści?
<Althorion> Czy gadam głupoty?
<gjm> Althorion: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<Althorion> thx
<Wizard> Dlaczego nikt windziarza nie kopnął?
<Stirlitz> Wizard, co z tobą?
<Wizard> Nazi.
<Stirlitz> Srazi
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Mnie już nerwy zwyczajnie biorą.
<Wizard> Jeszcze trochę i nakabluję do ubu irc council.
<Stirlitz> Na siebie?
<Wizard> Też, jak wszyscy, to wszyscy.
<Wizard> Czemu tu nie ma być normalnie?
<Dreadlish> o, ja tu siedze
<Wizard> o, Dreadlish/
<Wizard> o/
<qermit> Wizard: nie kofash windowsa?
<qermit> apropo windowsa, jak stworzylem partycje na drugim dysky (sdb1) to mi sie przestal ladowac windows poprawnie
<gjm> 22:12 < Wizard> Dlaczego nikt windziarza nie kopnął?
<gjm> 11:24 [freenode] [ctcp(Wizard)] VERSION
<gjm> 11:24 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from Wizard: HexChat 2.9.3 [x64] / Windows 7 [2.69GHz]
<Dreadlish> ;DDDD
<gjm> (Jakiś czas temu)
<DaZ> lololololo
<Stirlitz> gjm++
<Dreadlish> zajerozpierdu ;D
<Dreadlish> inaczej bym napisał, ale bym dostał qermito +q
<qermit> aż taki zły jestem?
<Stirlitz> Najgorszy!
<mati75> myślałem, że burżuj kupił xchat na windows
<Wizard> gjm: W pracy nie mam za bardzo wyboru :(
<Wizard> mati75: Z pracy mam rzadko czas ircować, więc nie kupowałem xchata.
<mati75> Wizard: spoko, irssi jest pod windows
<mati75> chatzilla
<mati75> opera
<mati75> dużo tego jest
<ftpd> A ja chce _sensowne_ proxy, zeby mi trzymal okna (liczbe i ustawienie) 1:1 z serwerem.
<ftpd> :/
<Stirlitz> O! koncert życzeń. To ja bym chciał rzeby był pokuj na swiecie.
<mati75> i rzeby się wszyszcy łączyli w bulu i nadzieji
<ftpd> E tam, koncert życzeń. Po prostu chciałbym mieć okalnego klienta.
<ftpd> Żeby mi np. walił powiadomieniem systeowym o mesgu.
<Stirlitz> i zeby findera naprawili i nfsa
<ftpd> Bardziej efi, bo aktualne nie daje w porcie usb3 zasilania do usb-dongla gsm.
<ftpd> przynajmniej tych, co my uzywamy, Hujawejów.
<Stirlitz> i czcionki! o jakbym chciał mieć takie ładne czcinki jak w ubuntu
<Wizard> Jesteście okropni :(
<Stirlitz> teraz wiem po co jest retina czy jak jak jej tam, nie umieli programowo to hardwarowo załatwili
<beboj> kurcze czyli zeby miec 4 okna i kazde z nich z innym kanalem  irssi n a desktopie musze miec 4 rozne sesje z 4 roznymi nickami?
<beboj> lipa :(
<filar> co?
<filar> kto ci takich głupot naopowiadał
<filar>  /j #kanał
<filar> i alt+numerek zmieniasz okna
<gjm> Jemu nie o to chodzi.
<gjm> beboj: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit/
<beboj> nom nie oto
<filar> już myślałem, że ktoś rozprowadza wiadomości, że nie można mieć dwóch kanałów w irssi otwarte
<filar> a potem jest płacz, że irssi to nie dla ludzi
<beboj> thx gjm ale to niestety polsrodek , swoja droga dziwne ze tego nie usprawnili
<gjm> Nie można mieć wszystkiego.
<Wizard> Irssi jest w porządku, ale ja wolę bouncer.
<ftpd> A jakiego uzywasz?
<beboj> Wizard: a ma moze to udogodnienie ktorego szukam?
<Wizard> ftpd: Nieistotne.
<Wizard> Ważne, że działa.
<Wizard> beboj: A czego szukasz?
<ftpd> Wizard: Istotne, bo szukam.
<Wizard> Ale to potencjalna luka w zabezpieczeniach.
<beboj> czegos zebym mogl miec irca na 4 oknach z 4 roznymi kanali na 1 desktopie i jednej sesji
<beboj> *kanalami
<beboj> no i via konsolka naturalnie
<Wizard> Konsola to nie jest naturalnie.
<Wizard> Teoretycznie do bouncera możesz przypiąć kilka sesji i mieć otwarty w każdej sesji inny kanał.
<Wizard> Więc.. Próbuj.
<Wizard> Bouncer na serwerze + klient lokalnie.
<beboj> k thx za tipsa
<beboj> porzezbie
<Wizard> Tipsy to blondynki noszą :(
<Wizard> Zastanawiam się czemu musi być konsolowe?
<Wizard> Laskom się robi mokro, jak widzą terminal? :P
<gjm> To takie hakerskie.
<Wizard> Czy pracujesz z debilami i myślą, że pracujesz?
<Wizard> To tak samo, jak dwmy albo inne wmii.
<beboj> przyzwyczajenie , ni lubie zmian
<beboj> :P
<beboj> + oczy nietoperza lepiej reaguja w tych konturach
<Wizard> Heh.
<Stirlitz> hmm a czemu nie jakis multiterminal i 4 sesje na screenie
<Stirlitz> raz robisz i działa
<beboj> 1 beboj mi wystarczy a co dopiero 4...
<beboj> to jest ostatecznosc
<gjm> Bosz.
<mati75> u mnie to się tmux nazywa
<mati75> i mam 4 ekrany na raz
<Stirlitz> ano
<ftpd> Ale to musialby odpalic 4 x irssi
<ftpd> zeby miec to, co chce
<ftpd> Znaczy, ja nie do konca rozumiem, co on chce.
<dweller> rozdzielić kanały na oddzielne okna
<dweller> tak mi sie wydaje
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vZzR2bw tak to u mnie wygląda
<ftpd> Ale co rozumiemy przez 'okna'?
<dweller> hmm
<ftpd> Dla mnie esc+cyferka to jest w irssi 'okno'.
<mati75> no własnie
<beboj> dokaldni ejak dweller pisze
<ftpd> (W ogóle, ktoś pisał alt+cyferka. Sam jesteś alt, to nieprzenośne.)
<mati75> może też być w terminalu lub w środowisku
<mati75> ctrl + n też zmienia
<dweller> to wg. tego to jest zakładtka, tab czy jak to się tam zwie
<beboj> uzywam x'ow
<dweller> alt + cyferka też
<ftpd> beboj: Ale _Czego Ty chcesz_?
<ftpd> Dla mnie irssi ma każdy kanał w osobnym _oknie_.
<dweller> podziały na wmowe okna
<dweller> podziału*
<ftpd> Bo _oknem_ nazywam to, co pokazuje /window list
<ftpd> A, vmowe.
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> To się nie da.
<dweller> jacy niedomyślni
<ftpd> + to nieco głupie.
<dweller> jakie trole ;f
<gjm> Może coś takiego: http://wouter.coekaerts.be/irssi/nlfifo.png ?
<ftpd> Te okna nie są vmowe.
<Stirlitz> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#buffers_and_windows
<beboj> gjm: to nie wystarcza neistety
<gjm> A, to już wiecie o co mu chodzi?
<dweller> co to za skrót vm?
<ftpd> Btw. masakrycznie brzydki jest defaultowy theme irssi.
<gjm> beboj: To ile ty masz tych okien?
<ftpd> dweller: Window Menager. Powinien być 'wm', ale jeden napisał, a stado poszło za nim.
<dweller> ale to jest "virtual memory"!
<ftpd> Nie, ble. Ty napisałeś dobrze, ja zacząłem źle.
<ftpd> Sorry, daleko mam monitor i literki małe.
<dweller> :>
<gjm> ftpd: s/Menager/Manager/
<beboj> chce miec 8 okienek
<ftpd> gjm: No.
<ftpd> beboj: Ale _w czym_ te okienka?
<beboj> na 1 sesji i kazde z nich z innym kanalem
<beboj> we fluxboxie
<dweller> beboj: nie da się koniec kropka
<ftpd> Niezależne okna fluxboksa, tak?
<ftpd> To się nie da.
<beboj> tak
<beboj> musi sie jakos dac...
<ftpd> Also, to JEST głupi pomysł.
<Stirlitz> beboj, ^ weechat
<gjm> beboj: Ja mam ~15 okien w irssi i nie potrzebuję takiej funkcjonalności a Ty potrzebujesz?
<Wizard> Da się.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Chyba nie.
<Wizard> To jest głupi pomysł, ale się da.
<Wizard> Musi postawić znc i podłączyć dajmy te 10 irssi do tego znc.
<ftpd> weechat umie wydzielić panes do osobnych windows odpalanych w różnych tty?
<Wizard> ZNC pozwala na podłączenie kilku klientów do jednej sesji/nicka.
<gjm> Niech se radzi jak chce kombinować.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: ^?
<Wizard> Już mu to z resztą pisałem, ale on chyba ma jakieś problemy z mózgiem.
<ftpd> weechat w ogóle jest fajny, tylko _masakrycznie_ mu brakuje /last
<gjm> Wizard: Weź bo przyjdzie BJ i Cię opitoli.
<ftpd> A ja bez /last niezbyt umiem żyć.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, to jeszcze raz http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#buffers_and_windows
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz> wyglada że trzeba podłubac ale sie da
<Wizard> Co ja paczę?!
<Wizard> Jakieś weechaty.
<ftpd> No, pomyliłem, tam to się nazywa 'buffers', a nie 'panes'.
<Wizard> Siuśgadki, na nasze.
<Wizard> Bo wee to znaczy sikać, dobrze kumam? :>
<ftpd> No.
<dweller> wee sie mówi jak małe dzieci sikają
<ftpd> Ale tak samo mnie bawi, jak wiara o itunes mówi 'on' (w sensie, że on, program).
<Wizard> A jak prawdziwi faceci z jajami sikają, to się nie mówi po angielsku.
<ftpd> Jak to są one. Ja-nutki.
<dweller> takie zdrobienie 'pee'
<Wizard> Wtedy się mówi w języku prawdziwych ludzi, czyli np. szczają.
<ftpd> Zaraz Cię naprawdę BlowJah 'opitoli'.
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Bo co? Bo nie lubię angielskiego? Wolno mi.
<Stirlitz> ale najbierw qermit i bastetmilo oni nawet na kupe reagują
<Wizard> Prawdziwi faceci nie bawią się w mówienie w języku, w którym trzeba przegryzać kluski śląskie, żeby dobrze intonować samogłoski.
<gjm> Kupa ludzi dzisiaj na kanale, co nie?
<ftpd> A wiecie, że nie można sobie na freenode założyć #pupa, jak się nie jest 'affilated with' organizacji 'pupa'?
<Wizard> Wiemy..
<ftpd> Znaczy, teoretycznie można.
<ftpd> Ale miałem sobie #apple-pl i chciałem wziąć #apple.pl, bo jest unused 2 lata.
<gjm> ftpd: A wiesz że nie można mieć brzydkich nicków a ja mam?
<Wizard> Dlatego się zastanawiam czemu sobie taki Stirlitz mógł założyć #ubuntu-pl.
<Wizard> Gjmnazum?
<ftpd> To mi staff powiedział, że mi nie da, bo a) apple-* jest namespace Apple INC i już; b) nie jestem memberem apple.pl, to #apple.pl mi nie dadzą.
<ftpd> I se mogę zrobić ##apple-pl, ##apple.pl, ##applecokolwiek.
<Wizard> Ło kurde, co za frajerzy.
<gjm> Wizard: :)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ja też sie zastanawiam czemu to nie byłes Ty bo ja tez nie.
<Stirlitz> Ale nadal sie zastawiam co tutaj robisz i czemu tak długo.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ja też się zastanawiam. Lubię Ubuntu i lubię trolować.
<Stirlitz> Ten kanał przyciąga frustratów, a ty jestes nalepszym przykładem.
<Stirlitz> I nie tylko ty.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Wymien go na mnie!
<ftpd> :P
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ja bardzo chetnie ale bym pierwszy poleciał za przecinki ;)
<ftpd> Hehehe.
<ftpd> Swoich nie tępię :P
<Stirlitz> najwyżej do /tmpie
<ftpd> ;-)
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Słuchaj, Stirlitz, jeśli ci przeszkadza, to zabierz mi opa.
<ftpd> Oja.
<ftpd> i
<ftpd> v
<ftpd> Wszystkim zabierzcie.
<Stirlitz> sie rozczuliłem, Wizard to wasza "ekipa" sprawiła że nikt tu taj juz nie przychodzi.
<Stirlitz> Nikt normalny.
<Stirlitz> ^
<ftpd> A co to za ekipa? I kto jest normalny?
<Stirlitz> ftpd, moze ci którzy próbuja pomagać? to kanał dla nubów nie?
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/47413_546632915366166_1823362747_n.jpg
<ftpd> Nie wiem. Ja pomagam, jak mi się nudzi, albo pytanie jest ciekawe.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ja też sie staram jak juz przyjdę.
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Ale tu nie ma przychodzić. Tu ma być kanał o Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Idę spać.
<ftpd> Wizard: Nie, tu jest oficjalny kanał pomocy.
<ftpd> Wizard: Gadki o ubuntu są na ubuntu-chat.
<Stirlitz> i o unity :>
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Ale wiesz, mi sie nie chce miliard razy odpowiadac na pytania 'jak zainstalowac X'.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, mnie sie tez nie chce, ale jak mi sie nie chce to po prostu sie nie odzywam.
<ftpd> Ja jeszcze tępię inwalidów językowych. Ale tylko tych mocno inwalidzkich, za jednego orta mi się nie chce najczęściej.
<ftpd> Ale jak widzę typa, co notorycznie pisze ' ??', to mi gul skacze.
<gjm> ale rze co ??
<Stirlitz> taaa na mnie tez działa jak płachta
<ftpd> Nie działa mi unattended-upgrades.
<ftpd> Że tak o ubuntu powiem.
<ftpd> Nie robi security upgrades z automatu.
<ftpd> :/
<ftpd> Selecting previously unselected package python3.2-minimal.
<ftpd> Komunikat się zmienił.
<ftpd> Lata temu było 'previously deselected'.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, założe się że było w "przypisach" do wydania, ale tak też nie czytam.
<specter> witam
<specter> mam problem skasowalem ext4 i polaczylem z d:/(sda3) i nie moge odpalic windowsa
<specter> siedze teraz na linux live
<ftpd> Już tu byłeś.
<specter> sa jakies komendy do naprawy tego ?
<ftpd> Już dostałeś odpowiedź.
<specter> wiem ale mialem problem z grub
<Stirlitz> Ostatnio trafił mi się jakis serwer z debianem i na nim jakies edokumenty, jak popatrzyłem co chłopaki rzeżbili....
<Stirlitz> lewe paczki na siłe instalowane od php
<Stirlitz> "od producenta" jak bys chciał coś doinstalować to najpierw napraw, czyli zepsuj.
<specter> nie pomozecie ?
<Stirlitz> odpal z windowsowej płyty i "napraw" boot
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Poczytaj /last, "nie i już".
<specter> nie mam
<specter> windowsowej plyty
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nie muszę, byłem tu :)
<ftpd> 21:53:17 |        ftpd   | Niemożliwe. Przecież kupiłeś windowsa, sprzedają na płytach.
<ftpd> specter: ^
<specter> mam pirata
<ftpd> A, to ja złodziejom nie pomagam.
<ftpd> Umiałeś ukraść raz, to ukradnij i drugi.
<ftpd> <shrug>
<specter> nie ukradlem pozyczylem
<ftpd> Wizard: ping
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> zftpd: cze
<ftpd> Wejszło.
<ftpd> Ale nie działa w kliencie.
<ftpd> No dziwnie.
<ftpd> Dziwnie.
<zftpd> O.
<zftpd> Teraz jest ok.
<ftpd> zftpd: sprawdzam
<BlessJah> jak wy coś czasami palniecie, to aż awayloga odechciewa się czytać
<ftpd> No to spróbujemy się pobounce'ować.
<ftpd> Weź mi ktoś zrób hilighta?
<BlessJah> ftpd: ^
<ftpd> Tx.
<ftpd> Wizard: odpaliłem, niby działa.
<BlessJah> idę spać o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-04
<ftpd> Wizard: nawet się da, tak se pół godziny klikam i nie jest źle.
<specter> czesc
<tmp__> Dzień dobry, mam bardzo przykry problem posypała mi się partycja ext4 900 GB. Problem wygląda tak czyściłem sobie dysk z niepotrzebnych śmieci, przy usuwaniu śmieci partycja nagle zrobiła mi się readonly. Przeskanowałem partycje fsck.ext4 znalazło jakieś błędy i przy okazji wycięło mi katalog domowy. Polecenie df -h m pokazuję mi 210 gb zajętego miejsca lecz  na  partycji nie znajduję się żaden katalog.
<Dreadlish> tmp__: zobacz w lost+found
<tmp__> uff faktycznie jest.
<tmp__> Teraz jak to bezboleśnie przenieść.
<Dreadlish> po prostu mv
<tmp__> nie zmieni mi uprawnień?
<Dreadlish> nie
<tmp__> dzięki
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry słodkie misie.
<gjm> Co tak słodko? To przez tego batonika?
<bastetmilo> to byl cukierek
<ftpd> Jaki cukierek?
<gjm> MDMA czy inne takie pewnie.
 * ftpd nie rozumie.
<ftpd> Ale chyba nieważne.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> gjm: zrób mi /version?
<gjm> 11:04 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from ftpd: Colloquy 2.4 (5436) - Mac OS X 10.8.2 (Intel) -  http://colloquy.info
<Dreadlish> so much burżuj.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<ftpd> Ok, tx.
<bastetmilo> wypraszam sobie.
<bastetmilo> to był zwykły Daim
<5EXAADXDZ> witam
<5EXAADXDZ> jaki glibc jest w nowym 12.10?
<qermit> o/
<qermit> nie ma to jak rano wstac
<Dreadlish> rano
<Dreadlish> fajne mi rano.
<filar> Kto rano wstaje, temu Stallman daje.
<qermit> Dreadlish: wstałem o 5:00
<Dreadlish> qermit: a.
<buharin> Wizard: jesteś?
<buharin> :D
<buharin> albo ktoś kto się zna na Javie
<Ashiren> :O
<DaZ> na javie sen
<BlessJah> buharin: jeśli oferujesz prace, to ja wymiatam w javie
<buharin> BlessJah: nie tylko szukam pomocy :D jak zawsze
<Ashiren> to zadaj konkretne pytanie a nie
<BlessJah> buharin: w takim razie ich weiss nicht
<BlessJah> o, nawet ß tutaj mogę \o/
<buharin> juz kiedys to robilem i mialem problem a teraz znowu to samo mam :D otoz probuje usunac jeden panel i dac drugi
<buharin> zaraz podesle kod
<buharin> http://wklej.org/id/861774/
<buharin> kod usuwa ale panelu nowego nie widac
<DaZ> fuj java
<buharin> DaZ: ja nie chcialem kazali mi : (
<TheNumb> o/
<Dreadlish> \o
<Quintasan> \o
<gjm> Oho. Urwało.
<TheNumb> gjm: przywdziej małpkę
<gjm> Gdyż?
<TheNumb> Ladniej wygląda ;p
<TheNumb> Do twarzy Ci z ogonem, khy, khy, khy.
<TheNumb> :P
<gjm> HE HE
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: kłaczek?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: tak.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: kupisz mi odkłaczacz?
<bastetmilo> jasne - wolisz w chrupkach czy w paście?
<TheNumb> Chrupki.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Jesteś?
<qermit> nie ma go
<Dreadlish> to można zarzucić kilka sucharów o Stirlitzu ;D
<Wizard> Ostatnio zarzucił mi, że przeze mnie i "moich ludzi" nikt tu nie przychodzi.
<Dreadlish> cisza jest.
<Wizard> Poniekąd uważam to za sukces.
<Dreadlish> lawl.
<Dreadlish> sukces że kanał jest 'almost dead'?
<bastetmilo> może sie w koncu ludzie nauczą zachowywać. :)
<Dreadlish> jest głębokie i szerokie
<Wizard> Kanał był w stanie rozkładu właśnie wtedy. Tony troli, sami archowcy.
<Wizard> Przychodził ktoś z problemem czy pytaniem, to towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji go natychmiast wyśmiewało.
<Dreadlish> ile banów
<gjm> Chyba muszę Was opuścić.
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<gjm> 20:15 < Wizard> Kanał był w stanie rozkładu właśnie wtedy. Tony troli, sami archowcy.
<Dreadlish> jestem archowcem? :<
<Wizard> Heh :)
<Wizard> Jeszcze trochę i będzie można wnioskować o detronizację opów i podłączenie kanału pod #ubuntu-irc.
<Wizard> Pa, gjm.
<bastetmilo> ej, ale ja nadal nie wiem o co chodzi?
<Wizard> Ja też nie :]
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/10/31/za2IgtEFkU64n5O3Leg2jw2.jpg
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> bastetmilo: gjm znów wziął sobie zbyt do serca moje nie lubienie pewnej dystrybucji i gloryfikację Ubuntu.
<Dreadlish> kopanie za całą resztę też pewnie :/
<jacekowski> ubuntu ssie
<jacekowski> arch tez ssie ale nieznacznie mniej
<Dreadlish> ;D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie rozumiem. Przeciez wie jak tutaj jest.
<Dreadlish> co ja widze.
<BlessJah> odkad agresywnie wprowadzaja systemd coraz mniej mi sie podoba
<Wizard> Won mi stąd z archem, nie jestem w humorze.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: już nie takie proste
<Dreadlish> zaraz po tym jak zmigrowałem na gentoo :/
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: co nie takie proste?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: konfiguracja
<Dreadlish> jak był 1 plik, było miło
<Dreadlish> a teraz kaszanka :/
<BlessJah> rtfm i jedziesz
<Wizard> Na #g-pl cię przywitają kopem i banem :)
<Wizard> Z twoim podejściem do życia..
<Dreadlish> Wizard: na #g-pl 'Still Alive'
<BlessJah> mnie?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: :D
<Wizard> O nich zostanie artykuł na wikipedii.
<Wizard> A jeszcze jakby CoC tu przestrzegano..
<Wizard> Ja nie podpisałem, to nie muszę.
<ftpd> Wizard: A jest tu coś takiego, jak jakiś /last?
<Wizard> W czym? znc?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<ftpd> Nie, lol, fakt, to przecież client-related.
<ftpd> Sorry.
<Wizard> ftpd: Czy ty też poczułeś się urażony moją wypowiedzią?
<ftpd> Jaką wypowiedzią?
<Wizard> Czyli wszystko w porządku.
<ftpd> Ja dopiero przyszedłem
<ftpd> Wizard: a powiedz, czemu *admin co moment mi się robi disconnected?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<ftpd> brb
<ftpd> Kurde.
<ftpd> Jeszcze zacznę w muda grać z gujowego klienta.
<ftpd> To dopiero będzie rewolucja.
<ftpd> jest ktoś online?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<Dreadlish> powymierali ludzie
<ftpd> O, super. Weź mnie hilightnij?
<Dreadlish> ftpd:
<Dreadlish> żeby na kanale ubuntu ludzie sie pytali, czy jest ktoś
<Dreadlish> to naprawdę już przekomicznie.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: żeby na kanale ubuntu pytali czy jest ktoś ludzie idlujący na tym kanale
<Wizard> Jesteście żałośni :)
<bastetmilo> kto?
<Wizard> BlessJah i Dreadlish :)
<BlessJah> co ja?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: yay.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nawzajem.
<ftpd> Że BlessJah, to żadna nowość.
<bastetmilo> weź, bo sie jeszcze chłopak zamknie w sobie...
<BlessJah> zaraz zamknę się w sobie i stanę obok
<bastetmilo> jakbyś jeszcze zaniemówił...
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: co ty taka zlosliwa
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jak go nie bylo przez tydzien to prawie akcje ratunkowa wyslalas
<bastetmilo> w przeciwienstwie do Was nie jestem botem, mam coś takiego co się nazywa uczucia - troska o ludzi, ktorych jednak znam zalicza się do tych uczuć.
<jacekowski> no, czyli troska, a teraz jestes zlosliwa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to pewnie niedawna pełnia księżyca
<bastetmilo> Oczywiscie. czy bycie złosliwym wyklucza lubienie kogoś?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mowisz sie ze sie przemieniles w wilkolaka i ona sie dowiedziala?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mówię że i baby i wilkołaki mają raz w miesiącu trudny okres
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem co powiedzieć - powiem, ze ma pewnie ma okres.
<bastetmilo> Bede taki oryginalny i dowcipny.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: może malo oryginalne, ale zawsze śmieszne
<bastetmilo> wszystkie wielkołaki na kanale pękaja ze śmiechu
<bastetmilo> wilkolaki*
<ftpd> Oba?
<jacekowski> dajcie sobie po banie
<ftpd> Ja nie mam many.
<vasco_> dobry wieczor
<vasco_> panowie mam plik w ktorym sa zapisane pakiety jakie polecenie by zainstalowalo wszystkie te pakiety z pliku na raz
<vasco_> bo szukanie cos mi kiepski idzie :/
<SzArAk> dpkg --set-selections < selection.txt
<SzArAk> tylko format popraw
<SzArAk> dopisz "install"
<SzArAk> zobacz sobie format w dpkg --get-selections
<jacekowski> mozna xargsem i catem
<jacekowski> albo petle w baszu zrobic
<SzArAk> eee, za duzo kombinowania
<SzArAk> cat tmp.txt | sed -e 's/\(.*\)/\1   install/g'
<SzArAk> tak wymyslilem
<SzArAk> vasco_: tylko spacje tu dalem... zamien ja na "\t" (tabulator) i masz zalatwione
<SzArAk> vasco_: a potem dajesz apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<SzArAk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-from-backup-of-dpkg-set-selections
<BlessJah> 's/$/ install/'
<SzArAk> o, dobre
<SzArAk> jeszcze prostsze ;)
<SzArAk> cat tmp.txt | sed -e 's/$/\t install/g'
<vasco_> dzieki wielkie mam nadzieje ze takie "przenoszenie" systemu nie rozwali mi obecnego
<BlessJah> USC nie ma opcji przypadkiem generowania listy zainstalowanych pakietow wlasnie celem przenoszenia?
<Wizard> Jak nie ma, to warto zasugerować. Przydatna opcja.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: <<<<
<bastetmilo> ftpd: już?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Tx.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: !
<ftpd> !
<ftpd> Dziwnie.
<bastetmilo> co dziwne?
<ftpd> Ten klient.
<ftpd> -)
<ftpd> -)
<rakso> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-28
<marsjaninzmarsa> ej, jak przeszukać zainstalowane pakiety pod określonym hasłem?
<ftpd> Jakim hasłem?
<ftpd> Bo to zależy.
<TheNumb> chazło
<TheNumb> podaję hasło okoń!
<goldor> hej taka błahostka, wiecie może jak przywrócić ikonke dvd/cd na pasku (dash) ? bo zamiast wysuń nacisnąłem usuń :D
<TheNumb> goldor: spróbuj przeciągnąć z tego no
<TheNumb> nautilusa
<goldor> TheNumb: jedynie dało się złapać ikone dvd/cd z "nautilusa" (pokazuje się jako plik jak to przenosze, ale na pasek nie chce wskoczyć
<ftpd> Ej, powiedzcie mi.
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/1160248/
<ftpd> Dlaczego one są kept back?
<ftpd> Jak zrobię z palca apt-get install mysql-client-5.5, przechodzi upgrade + potem tamte dwa nie są kept back.
<TheNumb> /repo/ubuntu to mirror repozytoriów?
<ftpd> Tak.
<ftpd> Mam sobie lokalnby mirror.
<ftpd> Ja w sumie nie wiem, co znaczy komunikat, że paczki są 'kept back'.
<jacekowski> dist-upgrade
<Jacek> Hi
<marsjaninzmarsa> cześć Jacek
<marsjaninzmarsa> co tam?
<Jacek> Mam problem, mianowicie po aktualizacji do wersji 13.10 z 13.04  wywalają błedy po wybudzeniu ze wstrzymania
<Jacek> Przestaje działać wifi oraz  nie mogę wyłączyć komputera
<Jacek> Ogólnie czy jest sens trzymania ubuntu 13.10 na netbooku z 1gb ram i 1.6procku?
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie ma
<marsjaninzmarsa> użyj jakiegoś lżejszego dystro
<marsjaninzmarsa> nawet na słabszych masznasz stawiałem LMDE na MATE i działa pięknie.
<mati75> lmde się nie nadaje
<mati75> na taki sprzęt
<marsjaninzmarsa> nadaje się
<marsjaninzmarsa> moja dziewczyna ma taki sprzęt i nie narzeka. :P
<marsjaninzmarsa> (to zabrzmiało dziwnie)
<mati75> a ja jako twórca tego systemu mówię, że się nie nadaje
<marsjaninzmarsa> mówisz też, że Cinnamon = MATE
<marsjaninzmarsa> AFAIR.
<mati75> nie
<mati75> mate w lmde jest przeładowane modułami w pythonie
<mati75> który na słabym sprzęcie nie jest wydajny
<marsjaninzmarsa> Atom 2x1,6 to jeszcze nie taka tragedia.
<drathir> mati75: xfce4 powinno pieknie smigac...
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> nie wiem jak teraz to wyglada, ale obawiam sie ze ubu zje 80% ramu na dzien dobry...
<drathir> ale za to 10.04 powinno wrecz smigac... Tylko troche starawe...
<marsjaninzmarsa> 10.04 to jeszcze na GNOME 2, nie?
<gjm> ta
<gjm> 10.10 też
<zelas> Witam, w skrócie i na temat. Mam problem ponieważ menadżer pilików na ubuntu przycina się co jakiś czas na parę sekund, po czym dziala i ponownie się zacina. Dzieje się tak tylko na jednym koncie użytkownika mojej kochanej siostry. Możecie mi podpowiedzieć jak można to naprawić? Puściłem teraz rozszerzony test SMART co był w pakiecie. Wstępnie wyświetlało że dysk ok, a test teraz leci.
<zelas> A dodam, że przyznała się bez bicia, że pare razy wyłączyła komputer wyjmując wtyczkę.
<Ashiren> woah
<marsjaninzmarsa> zelas: omatko. wyciągnęła wtyczkę, jak mogła. na stos z nią!
<marsjaninzmarsa> a tak serio to linuchowi takie zamykanie to powinno być rybka.
<zelas> chodzi o to ze teraz sie przycina menadzer
<zelas> plikow a wczesniej nic nie bylo
<marsjaninzmarsa> ehe.
<marsjaninzmarsa> poczekaj, tylko odpalę moją czarodziejską kulę
<marsjaninzmarsa> cholera, znowu wysiadła. :/
<gjm> nie zapłaciłeś abonamentu
<zelas> ah ten sarkazm
<marsjaninzmarsa> zaiks mnie dopadł. ;_;
<marsjaninzmarsa> oglądałem na niej piracką ełrowizję z bakstejdżem, musieli się dowiedzieć
<mati75> drathir: tak
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-29
<Misiur> Dzień dobry, mam takie pytanko - jeśli w universal usb installer wybiorę ubuntu gnome 13.04 (x64) a podam obraz do ubuntu gnome 13.10, to czy Diablo wróci do świata żywych?
<Wizard> Uh?
<denysonique> Kodzi ktoś z was w Node.js?
<dweller> kodzenie w jsie
<dweller> jak smogwałt analny drutem kolczastym czy coś
<Voldenet> czemu, całkiem przyjemny język
<Voldenet> o ile nie robisz syfu
<Voldenet> przy czym js jest jak perl, bardzo łatwo jest zrobić bałagan
<dweller> wolę perla
<dweller> z dwojga złego
<Dreadlish> tak
<Voldenet> szczerze powiedziawszy, to perl jest praktycznie tym samym co JS
<Voldenet> nie ma typów w argumentach, wszystko funkcjami anonimowymi można robić
<Voldenet> wspiera eventowość, obiektowość, funkcyjność
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: coś w tym jest.
<Voldenet> przy czym według mnie json ma troszkę lepszą składnię do definicji słowników
<Voldenet> javascript*
<Voldenet> {"a"=>"b"} wygląda gorzej niż {"a":"b"}
<marsjaninzmarsa> JSON to w ogóle świetna rzecz
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja byłem zakochany w XML-u
<marsjaninzmarsa> dopóki nie odkryłem, jak fajny i czytelny jest JSON
<Voldenet> xml jest lepszy do niektórych rzeczy
<Voldenet> bardziej sensowny i czytelny
<marsjaninzmarsa> i jak wygodnie można go przerabiać na tablice i z powrotem w praktycznie dowolnym języku
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: ok, do niektórych rzeczy
<Voldenet> xml jest dla nieinżynierów
<Voldenet> json jest dla inżynierów ;)
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie wyobrażam sobie RSS-ów w JSON-ie
<Voldenet> a to akurat masz małą wyobraźnię
<gjm> i nie tylko to
<Voldenet> {items:[{title:"RSS Item 1","guid":"guid","link":"http://test","pubDate":"date"}]}
<Voldenet> Da się? Bezproblemowo
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: wiem, że dać się da, ale w XML-u jak dla mnie jest to czytelniejsze.
<Voldenet> dla mnie w obu jest nieczytelne ;D
<marsjaninzmarsa> w sumie... ma być czytelne dla skryptu przecież. :P
<Voldenet> no, a zobacz, zamykanie i otwieranie tagów xml zabiera tylko moc procesora
<Voldenet> zbytecznie
<Voldenet> OK jeśli czytasz rss raz na 10 sekund, ale jak potrzebujesz 1000 rssów zebrać co minutę
<Voldenet> to już się temat poważniejszy robi
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: gdzieś kiedyś czytałem art o tym, że gościu zrobił test i parsowanie XML-a w PHP jest wydajniejsze, niż parsowanie JSON-a
<marsjaninzmarsa> AFAIR
<Voldenet> co oznacza, że parser w php jest skopany
<marsjaninzmarsa> chociaż wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne w sumie
<Voldenet> na zdrowy rozum porównanie dwóch stringów jest wolniejsze niz porównanie ' i "
<Voldenet> o xmlu można powiedzieć na pewno, że jest elegancki, ale nie można powiedzieć, że jest szybki
<Voldenet> nie bez przyczyny wszyscy rzucają się na protobuf
<marsjaninzmarsa> o, tu mamy szersze porównanie: http://forum.4programmers.net/Webmastering/143854-XML_a_JSON
<marsjaninzmarsa> "JSON jest szybszy w javascript, ale już w Javie znacznie lepiej działa XML."
<Voldenet> albo raczej 'w javie nie ma porządnego parsera json'
<TheNumb> D:
<Voldenet> w ogóle java nie służy do tego by była szybka
<marsjaninzmarsa> right. :P
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że parser napisany w C zjadłby wszystko inne :>
<marsjaninzmarsa> po co pisać w ce
<marsjaninzmarsa> jak można w asemblerze
<Voldenet> C jest jak asm z uniwersalną składnią
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co ktoś miałby katować się asmem
<Voldenet> ale fajnie wiedzieć, że np 09h wypisuje tekst
<Voldenet> bardzo to użyteczne :D
<Voldenet> albo, że zapomniałem rzucić czegoś na stos
<Dreadlish> wat
<mati75> tak, wiedźme
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> java moze byc w tej samej klasie wydajnosci co C i inne jezyki
<Voldenet> O, teoretycy
<Voldenet> jak dawno nie słyszałem
<Voldenet> Nie, nie może.
<jacekowski> a czemu niby nie
<Voldenet> bo pilnują programisty, żeby nie parsował syfu poza pamięcią stringa np.
<Voldenet> ciężko mi uwierzyć, że w takich prostych algorytmach jak parser java/.net prześcigną czyste C
<Voldenet> chyba, że miałyby optymalizacje do jita
<Voldenet> które by produkowały parser w C
<Voldenet> tzn. podobne
<Voldenet> przy czym to nadal jest wolniejsze, bo jit musi najpierw ten kod maszynowy wyprodukować
<jacekowski> JIT ma ta zalete ze moze (i JIT javy i .net to robia) produkowac kod pod konkretny procesor
<jacekowski> gdzie C tego nie moze
<jacekowski> typowe C nie moze
<jacekowski> dlatego wlasnie powstal LLVM
<jacekowski> i LLVM nad zwyklym C ma kolo 10% przewage
<jacekowski> jezyki takie jak java czy c# maja zupelnie inny problem
<jacekowski> i to nie do konca zwiazane z samym jezykiem ale cala otoczka
<jacekowski> czyli caly framework i warstwa na warstwie warstwa pogania
<Voldenet> już nie bulwersuj się
<jacekowski> i powoduje zuzycie pamieci
<Voldenet> dobry parser zwraca srajtaśmę exceptionów
<Voldenet> zamiast prostego błędu
<marsjaninzmarsa> jak sprawdzić, jakiej firmy mam moduł BT?
<spi> 1st
<marsjaninzmarsa> 2nd
<Voldenet> marsjaninzmarsa: nigdy nie korzystałem, ale lsusb albo lspci powinno powiedzieć
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: dzięki. :)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-30
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> HALlo
<jmgk> English ?
<mati75_> nein
<goldor> hej chciałbym używać finch do irca, ale odrzuca połączenie, to samo z pidgin, tylko przez xchat moge na irca wejsc, w sumie musze nacisnac polacz ponownie nacisnac w xchat zeby polaczylo, macie jakis pomysl co moze blokowac dostep do irca przez finch i pidgin ? xchata nawet na chwile odinstalowalem ale to nic nie daje
<goldor> poszukam jakiegos pokoju #komunikatory_pl :) bo to chyba bardziej tam pasuje
<Shu> witam. dopiero co zaczynam  poznawac bash i nie wiem dokladnie gdzie sie udac na jakim kanale moglbym otrzymac pomoc ale chce stworzyc wlasna komende ktora o nazwie chmx ktora bedzie brala nazwy kazdego pliku w katalogu jako atrybut i nastepnie zmzmieniala prawa plikow na wykonywalne
<gjm> nie prościej "chmod +x *"?
<Shu> prosciej :) ale takie polecenie otrzymalem i nie za bardzo wiem jak sie do tego zabrac
<gjm> a jak koniecznie chcesz chmx to: alias chmx='chmod +x *'
<Shu> chodzi mi o skrypt
<Shu> sprostuje jeszcze kilka rzeczy ale musze sie zastanowic jak to opisac :P
<Shu> po pierwsze mam znienic wszystkie pliki z danego katalogu na wykonywalne dla reszty uzytkownikow poprzez polecenie chmx    czyli zaczalem od utworzenia katalogu bin w moim katalogu domowym potem dodalem to do $PATH=
<Shu> dlaczego moj katalog domowy bo do innych katalogow na tym serverze nie mam praw dostepu
<Shu> teraz powiedzmy utworzylem plik chmx zmienilem mu prawa dostepu na wykonwywalny i przeystepuje do pisania skryptu
<Shu> edytuje plik chmx aby wyswietlic wszystkie pliki uzywam ls -l | chmod +x *
<Shu> i to byloby na tyle czy myle sie bardzo i musze pokombinowac jeszcze z innymi komendami i ich opcjami
<Shu> ?
<TheNumb> Shu: a działa to rozwiązanie?
<Shu> wlasnie zabieram sie do testowania sek
<Shu> okej wyglada na to ze dziala
<Shu> w danym katalogu w ktorym uzylem chmx wszystkie jego pliki sa teraz wykonywalne
<Shu> uzylem chmod o+x * | ls -l
<TheNumb> a po co listujesz katalog?
<Shu> tylko po to zeby pokazac ze chmx po ukonczeniu zmian potwierdza wykonane zadanie na ekranie
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> cojapazce
<Shu> hehe no wiesz jestem nowicjuszem i chce miec wszystko opisane niestety nie dla mojej satysfakcji ale dla oczu czlowieka ktory dal mi za zadanie stworzenie wlasnych komend
<Quintasan> Shu: Proponowałbym zapytać się człowieka który Cię o to prosił żeby się zastanowił czemu nie może uzyć chmod +x *
<TheNumb> albo zrobić z tego alias :D
<Quintasan> też
<TheNumb> Poza tym, gdzie jest sens w nadawaniu +x wszystkim plikom w katalogu?
<Shu> nie ma zadnego sensu
<Shu> tak samo jak nie ma sensu tworzenie komendy ktora bedzie  kasowac pliki z danego katalogu do utworzonego przeze mnie kosza
<Quintasan> Shu: A jeżeli musisz to robić
<Quintasan> to chmod +x `ls | xargs -0`
<Shu> to tylko wprowadzenie do basha i jego skryptow
<TheNumb> chmod to nie skrypt
<TheNumb> tak samo ls
<Shu> to komendy
<grek> jak zmienic terminal na angielkski w ubuntu
<grek> zeby błedy były po angielsku na zawsze
<TheNumb> grek: LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Wszystko będzie po angolsku.
<Quintasan> dodaj export LANG="en_US.UTF-8" oraz export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" do .bashrc
<Quintasan> Czy czegokolwiek tam używasz
<grek> dziek
<gjm> prosz
<Shu> nie chodzi o to zebym uzyl chmod +x * tylko zebym stworzyl wlasna komende o nazwie chmx ktora bedzie robic dokladnie to co chmod +x * i na koncu wydrukuje liste plikow
<Shu> ale to juz mam w takim razie gotowe
<Shu> moge zabrac sie za nastepna
<confluency> en_US to będzie po amerykańsku. Chyba en_GB. ;)
<TheNumb> confluency: racja.
<grek> dałem ale nie zmieniło sie
<grek> http://wklej.to/9Hlzp
<grek> nadal komunikat nie znaleziono polecenia po polsku
<TheNumb> grek: a LC_ALL gdzie?
<TheNumb> ;]
<grek> http://wklej.to/xLODz
<TheNumb> wrzuć to do .bashrc i je sourcnij ;P
<confluency> Albo wykonaj w starym terminalu.
<confluency> Jak dodasz do .bashrc to w starym terminalu nic się nie stanie.
<grek> ok sourcnij :) pewnie
<jacekn> Shu: to troche niejasne "...ktora bedzie brala nazwy kazdego pliku w katalogu jako atrybut". Atrybut czy parametr?
<Demorion> Witam
<jmgk> hallo
<jmgk> hello
<jmgk_> hallo
<Ashiren> :c
<jmgk_> hallo
<jmgk_> Anyone here?
<shpaq> nope
<jmgk_> heh
<TheNumb> ;o
<spi> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-31
<Lakii> gimbaza
<gjm> 1st
<TheNumb> 3nd
<bjfs> ostatni gasi światło
<tar-gz> Yo!
<mojzesz> siema
<mojzesz> mam klopot z kartą grafiki pod linuxem
<zasek> na lapku czy stacjonarnym
<mojzesz> lapek toshiba satellite pro4600
<zasek> a cosie dokladnie dzieje
<mojzesz> grafa trident cyberblace xp
<mojzesz> zamiast obrazu na calym ekranie maly kwadrat na srodku wokol czarna ramka
<mojzesz> cyberblade*
<zasek> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<zasek> i reset
<mojzesz> mam debiana to nie robi roznicy?
<zasek> nie powinno
<mojzesz> nie znalazl pakietow
<mojzesz> repoz
<zasek> kurcze
<mojzesz>  z backports mam wpisane
<mojzesz> dowiedzialem sie ze musze ja przelaczyc w tryb vesa ale nie wiem gdzie to sie zmienia
<zasek> lapek pewnie troszke starszy
<mojzesz> jop i nie chce ta grafika dzialac prawidlowo na linuxie winda dziala ok pelen ekran mam od brzegu do brzegu a teraz nie
<zasek> spróbuj : setterm powersavehsync
<zasek> setterm -powersavehsync
<zasek> ale watpie czy to zadziala
<zasek> ja tez mialem taki problem, ale wyczytałem że przy instalacji systemu trzeba dodac takie cos: nouveau blacklist=1
<zasek> i mnie to pomogło
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-01
<gjm> \o
<drakhu> Używał ktoś może programu ELAN?
<mati75> 3rd
<sauevaem> cześć, mam najbardziej cudaczną opowieść
<sauevaem> z jaką ktoś tutaj przyszedł pewnie od dawana
<sauevaem> tzn. moze nawet nie jest taka dziwna
<sauevaem> ale nie mam pojęcia jak to gówno działa
<sauevaem> i dlaczego tak jest
<sauevaem> news potwierdzony w 100%
<sauevaem> w sensie powtórzyłem proces kilka razy
<sauevaem> 1. mam netgeara wnda3100v2
<sauevaem> 2. mam obok siebie windowsa 8.1 i elementary os (na bazie ubuntu 12.10 LTS)
<sauevaem> dlatego do was się zwracam
<sauevaem> Zainstalowałem sterowniki do netgeara na windowsie, zainstalowałem też na wirtualnej maszynie windows XP by dostać się do plików steronika pod system XP, by potem przy pomocy Windows Wireless Drivers na linuxie zainstalwać ten sterownik.
<sauevaem> Za każdym razem kiedy zbootuje linuxa i skorzystam z tej karty sieciowej i zbootuje windowsa sterowniki na windowsie przestaja dzialac.
<sauevaem> Jak to jest mozliwe, dlaczego niech ktoś wytłumaczy.
<marsjaninzmarsa> sauevaem: bo Windows "fizycznie" wyłącza kartę sieciową przy wyłączaniu
<marsjaninzmarsa> powinno być gdzieś to w ustawieniach karty sieciowej pod Windowsem
<marsjaninzmarsa> znany problem, dość często się powtarza.
<sauevaem> Hmmmm... ale skoro to windows fizycznie wyłącza karte to nie powinny sterowniki pod linuxem przestawać działać?
<marsjaninzmarsa> oh, wait, Ty masz odwrotny problem...
<marsjaninzmarsa> to nie wiem. :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie doczytałem. :x
<sauevaem> Tzn. te sterowniki pod linuxem to są widnowsowe
<sauevaem> więc mam obawy, że właśnie tak się dzieje.
<sauevaem> Tylko nie znajdę żadnych ładnych ustawień do tego.
<sauevaem> Oh panie...
<sauevaem> Nie wiesz jak zmusić linuxa i sterowniki zainstalowane przez Windows Wireless Drivers by tego nie robiły?
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie mam pojęcia, nigdy nie korzystałem z windowsowych sterowników pod Linuchem...
<marsjaninzmarsa> zawsze wystarczyły te z jądra...
<sauevaem> mech
<sauevaem> idę na tego linuxa
<sauevaem> grzebać przy tym
<sauevaem> może coś wymyślę mądrego
<marsjaninzmarsa> dobra, dwa razy miałem sytuację, że po zainstalowaniu system nie potrafił obsłużyć karty, ale wtedy zawsze aktualizowałem jądro i działało.
<marsjaninzmarsa> spróbuj wgrać najnowsze jądro. :P
<sauevaem> to ma sens
<sauevaem> ale jakoś tego nie widzę
<sauevaem> elo
<sauevaem> gówno
<sauevaem> te sterowniki co zainstalowałem
<sauevaem> nawet nie działają, wykrywa sieci ale nie mogę się z niczym połączyć
<sauevaem> jutro kupię sobie jakąś płytkę by mieć z czego bootnąć i naprawić gruba i wypierdalam tego linuxa
<sauevaem> nie na moją kartę sieciową te zabawy
<aerradon> sorry za potencjalnie głupie pytanie, ale nie prościej kupić jakiegoś intela lub cokolwiek innego co zadziała z natywnymi driverami z kernela?
<aerradon> mówię o karcie wifi rzecz jasna
<sauevaem> ten netgear jest naprawdę dobry w dziedzinie anteny
<sauevaem> w sensie między mną a routerem jest 3m betonu
<aerradon> ja kiedyś kupiłem PCMCIA Ubiquity z radiem 300Mw
<aerradon> działała bez windzianych sterów
<sauevaem> zamiast przepierdalać hajs na prawo i lewo
<sauevaem> to chyba obejdę się bez linuxa na PCcie
<aerradon> 3m betonu? to bunkier jakiś?
<sauevaem> >2013
<sauevaem> >on jeszcze nie żyje w swoim prywatnym bunkrze
<sauevaem> ale że 3 wojna światowa będzie niedługo
<sauevaem> to ty wiedz
<sauevaem> a tak poważnie to przesadziłem ale mam pion kanalizacyjny i kilka ścian do routera który jest po przeciwnej stronie mieszkania
<sauevaem> i ktoś mądry postawił go jeszcze koło telefonów, kina domowego i wszelkiej elektroniki
<sauevaem> tak by czasem nie miał sygnału za mocnego
<aerradon> :)
<sauevaem> to wcale nie jest zabawne, na moim miejscu byś się nie uśmiechał
<sauevaem> nigdzie nie piszą by dalo się inaczje uruchomić tego netgeara
<sauevaem> ale mam jeszcze inną paczkę ze terownikami
<sauevaem> do użycia
<sauevaem> brb, bo pewnie nic z tego nie będzie
<sauevaem> smrut
<jacekowski> sauevaem: beton nie blokuje sygnalow radiowych
<jacekowski> sauevaem: metal blokuje
<sq3pmk> jacekowski: owszem, beton tłumi
<jacekowski> w znikomy sposob
<sq3pmk> a to już zależy od zakresu częstotliwości
<sq3pmk> http://www.bestpartner.pl/index.php?d=porada21 tu masz przykładową tabelę tłumienia w różnych ośrodkach
<aerradon> nie jestem ekspertem w tej dziedzinie ale z doświadczenia wiem, że beton jednak dość mocno tłumi
<aerradon> a zbrojony beton tłumi jeszcze mocniej
<jacekowski> gowniane numerki
<jacekowski> bo 1m betonu przy 1GHz to 3dB
<jacekowski> a oni maja napisane 20
<jacekowski> dla 30cm
<sauevaem> jacekowski, nie bardzo mnie interesuje ktory element sciany wpływa na efekt końcowy
<buharin> jezuu wydalem cale swoje oszczednosci na laptopa
<buharin> ale to co mam to nie ma nikt w Polsce
<gjm> hehehehhohoohohihihi
<gjm> dobre
<mati75> tiaaa
<mati75> co za model?
<buharin> Dell XPS13 developer edition
<jacekn> buharin: ooo chyba nowa wersja ma byc nieldugo?
<buharin> nowa wersja?
<jacekn> buharin: no odswierzony XPS13 chyba, cos mi sie o uszy obilo
<jacekn> buharin: chyba ze to tylko wersja z ubuntu miala byc
<buharin> ja mam z ubuntu po prostu cud miod koniec z dziwcznymi problemami
<buharin> w stylu a to karta graficzna nie dziala a to dzwiek a to czekam na kompilacje 1h
<buharin> ;P
<buharin> jacekn, tak sie zajaralem na jego punkcie ze pojde w poniedzialek do pracy i mowie ze koniec
<buharin> i chyba posiedze miesiac w domu
<jacekn> hehehe
<jacekn> ja myslalem o X1 carbon na poczatku roku ale jeszcze nie byly dostepne i mysialem kupic cos inneo
<buharin> jacekn, no ten mam nadzieje wystarczy mi juz na dlugie lata :P
<buharin> min. 4
<jacekn> nie ma trackpada niestety a to dla mnie wazne
<jacekn> ale tak to bardzo fajny sprzet
<buharin> jacekn, tylko mam klawiature niemiecka bo sprowadzalem az z niemiec
<jacekn> no coz, trzeba bezwrokowo pisac to nie ma znaczenia ;)
<buharin> wlasnie tak pisze :P
<TheNumb> buharin: a nie miałeś możliwości zamówienia z klawiaturą US?
<buharin> jacekn, nie wiem bo to przez znajomego zamawialem niestety ten ze wsparciem na kilka lat i dobrym prockiem to byl tylko dla firm
<buharin> wiec zamowilem przez firme znajomego
<buharin> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=sncwp12h2&model_id=xps-13-l321x-mlk&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04
<TheNumb> ram wlutowany w płytę główną?
<buharin> tak juz sie zwiekszyc nie da
<jacekn> tak niestety wiekszosc ultrabookow teraz ma
<buharin> ale 8gb to starczy raczej na wszystko
<buharin> ja tylko weblogica odpalic musze ;D
<drathir> sa nakladki na klawiatury podobno...
<Wizard> o/
<buharin> Wizard, :D hej
<buharin> bracie :P
<Wizard> Ho.
<Wizard> Już tam bracie od razu ;)
<gjm> siostro
<Wizard> No do siostry to mi trochę brakuje.
<Wizard> Cycków..
<buharin> hehehe :D
<buharin> mozesz na priv?:P
<buharin> bo sie stesknilem ;d
<confluency> Chyba można też zamienić samą klawiaturę.
<BlessJah> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-02
<neo___> Witam
 * neo___ go sleeping
<neo___> A
<neo___> exit
<grek> czesc
<grek> wprowadzono może jakieś "udoskonalenie" w apache z repo dla ubuntu ? - po instalacji acphe + mysql + php - nie działa php nie jest parsowane
<grek> pokazuje sie zawartosc pliku php a nie efekt jego wykonania
<grek> od lat zawsze po instalacji tych skłądników po prostu działało
<grek> moze wie ktoś jak to naprawić ?
<grek> pliku httpd.conf nie ma w ktorym powinno sie dodac czyli co
<dweller> mi działa
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> chyba powinienem zdjąć ignory na wyjścia z kanału
<dweller> ale wtedy znowu spam będzie wielki wszędzie ;f
<aerradon> wlasnie zainstalowalem sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Voldenet> niemożliwe, że nie ma httpd
<aerradon> prosty skrypt /var/www/i.php: <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<aerradon> http://localhost/i.php
<aerradon> i dziala
<Voldenet> find /etc -name httpd.conf
<aerradon> bez zadnej dodatkowej konfiguracji
<aerradon> w ubuntu konfiguracja apache jest w /etc/apache2
<Voldenet> Meh
<Voldenet> ja tam wolę fcgi niż moduł
<aerradon> cokolwiek, w każdym razie działa
<dweller> jak php to chyba tylko nginx i php5-fpm ;f
<Voldenet> apache jest równie dobre
<Voldenet> jak masz 2 zapytania na godzinę
<ines> hej
<Voldenet> hej
<gjm> hej
<ANDwlkp> hej
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/0ucGCtv.jpg
<gjm> zabiję go
<dweller> Voldenet: jak mam 2 zapytania na godzinę to tymbardziej szkoda mi miejsca na apache'a
<Voldenet> wiesz, niby tak
<Voldenet> nie wiem, dość dawno temu próbowałem webdava na nginx postawić
<Voldenet> i musiałem w końcu pójść do apacza
<Voldenet> pewnie już to poprawili, ale apache wciąż ma liby, których nie da się użyć w innych serwerach
<mrlukasz_> witam
<piotrek86> witam mam pytanie dotyczace karty graf trident video accelerator cyberblade xp z zainstalowanym linuxem czy mial ktos stycznosc z taka karta graf
<xaxes`> Voldenet: hm, przy konfiguracji kompilacji nginx-a na fbsd widziałem moduł do webdava
<xaxes`> btw. tylko u mnie spadła wydajność unity w 13.10 w porównaniu do wcześniejszych wersji?
<Voldenet> no to już jest
<xaxes`> a, zapomniałem, tu nikt nie używa ubuntu
<Voldenet> piotrek86: generalnie takie karty są obsługiwane przez xorga
<Voldenet> szukałeś w googlach czy jest moduł do tego?
<Voldenet> xaxes`: ja używam 12.10
<xaxes`> Voldenet: od kiedy ty masz linuksa? >.>
<Voldenet> od zawsze
<Voldenet> boot po nfs dla całej podsieci, jakby coś zawiodło u kogoś
<Voldenet> ;)
 * dweller ma 12.04
<dweller> więc chyba nie tak źle
<dweller> aż 2 na 79 osób już mamy
<Voldenet> xaxes`: mój każdy komp ma linucha, przydatna to rzecz
<piotrek86> Voldenet, modul tridentfb daje tylko kolorowe paski zamiastpelnego ekranu
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak coś się psuje
<mrlukasz_> mój tez
<mrlukasz_> D:
<mrlukasz_> jedynie w garazu mam windowsa xp
<xaxes`> Voldenet: hm, kiedyś pisałeś że nie masz linuksa
<Voldenet> i lied
<jacekn> xaxes`: ja zero problemow mialem z 13.10 ale dosc mocny sprzet mam
<xaxes`> oh, prawie się zdziwiłem
<xaxes`> jacekn: no, a ja mam intel gma 965 :D
<mrlukasz_> przyszły rok jest rokiem linuxa :D
<Voldenet> xaxes`: wyobraź sobie swój szok jak się dowiesz, że używam iphone'a ;D
<xaxes`> meh, ajfony posysają
<xaxes`> co innego OS X
<mrlukasz_> działa komus to radio w rhytmboxie http://stream.nadaje.com:8064
<Voldenet> jedynie ludzie mający cegłofony
<Voldenet> hejtują iphone'a
<xaxes`> Voldenet: macałem przez kilka godzin
<xaxes`> i meh, wolę wp
<Voldenet> wp nie ma oprogramowania
<mrlukasz_> ja wam powiem ze warto sie zainteresowac firefox os
<xaxes`> mi wystarczy, że będzie mieć klienta ssh i ekran ~4" na którym będę mógł odtwarzać pornobajki w 720p
<xaxes`> s/~/>=/g
<jacekn> ja tam nie lubie appla jako firmy wiec nie uzywam ich produktow
<Voldenet> a oglądanie czegokolwiek na ekranie mniejszym niż 10" to udręka
<Voldenet> ishygddt
<jacekn> no i robia z ludzi glupkow tez troche
<dweller> piotrek86: ta karta jest za stara żeby cos sensownego działało
<jacekn> 7" daje rade w tablecie np. jak jedziesz w metrze. 10" to troche za duzo reby do kurtki wrzucic
<piotrek86> dweller, domyslam sie gdzies sie dokopalem ze trzeba w tryb vesa ja ustawic ale zapomnialem gdzie sie to robi
<piotrek86> :P
<Voldenet> nie wiem, w Polsce nie ma metra
<jacekn> piotrek86: moze parametr do modprobe? ale to tylko zgaduje
<jacekn> no to do pociagu ;) jako urzadzenie przenosne 7" mi bardzo pasuje ale na kanape zdecydowanie wole 10"
<piotrek86> zw sprobuje modproba
<Voldenet> piotrek86: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Trident
<Voldenet> wklejam linka do archwiki, bo mongolskie ubuntu nie ma takiej wikipedii
<Voldenet> tylko forum
<Dreadlish> trident
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> :D
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: nie komentuj tego
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<dweller> NEKROFILIA
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak nie skomentuje ubuntu
<Voldenet> good for you
<jacekn> Voldenet: help.ubuntu.com to wiki (chociaz brakuje troche do archowej)
<dweller> jacekn: brakuje i będzie brakowało ;f
<Voldenet> trochę to ta wikipedia ma
<Dreadlish> troche dużo
<dweller> ubuntukowe wiki nadaje się do szukania informacji nt debugowania
<dweller> i w sumie tyle z zastosowań
<Voldenet> Debugowania czego?
<gjm> debuggera
<Voldenet> debuguj debuggera debuggerem
<Voldenet> we have to
<Voldenet> go deeper
<jacekn> a probowales emacsem przez sendmail?
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że się nie da
<xaxes`> da się jakoś zmiejszyć prędkość kursora w ubu? w ustawieniach mam na minimum, a i tak porusza się 3x szybciej niż na windowsie
<TheNumb> xaxes`: pewnie jakieś gsettings :P
<TheNumb> xaxes`: zobacz w dconfie
<bastetmilo> Znów mam Ubuntu :)
<mrlukasz> bastetmilo,  i cieszysz sie
<bastetmilo> mrlukasz: jeszcze nie wiem.
<mrlukasz> dlaczego
<CookieM> dla jakiego distra zdradziłaś Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> CookieM: dla Minta
<bastetmilo> Bo nie używałam ostatnich dwóch wersji, na razie używam od 10 minut, nie wiem czy będę z niego zadowolona.
<bastetmilo> mrlukasz: ^
<CookieM> Mint jest niezły, miło go wspominam
<bastetmilo> Owszem. Stabilny, bez bajerów i wodotrysków.
 * xaxes` bawi się ubuntu z i3
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: try LMDE.
<xaxes`> nie jest źle, ale panel sterowania nie działa
<gjm> Mint Srint
<bastetmilo> Właśnie. Mam nieźły sprzęt, a miałam wrażenie ze na Mincie nie wkorzystuje jego możliwości.
<xaxes`> hm, potrzebuję skompresować dwa obrazy(zrobione dd)
<xaxes`> która kompresja się do tego najlepiej nadaje?
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: nope. Już dosyć skoków w bok ;)
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: z poziomu Debiana to Ubuntu jest skokiem w bok. ;>
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: nigdy nie używałam Debiana.
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: ja też nie
<marsjaninzmarsa> a potem zacząłem go używać
<marsjaninzmarsa> ps: to prawda.
<bastetmilo> marsjaninzmarsa: przez ostatnie 6 lat nigdy mnie do tego Debiana nie ciągnęło. A nawet raz próbowałam Archa zainstalować.
<marsjaninzmarsa> i jak poszło?
<bastetmilo> słowo klucz "próbowałam" ;)
<marsjaninzmarsa> :)
<CookieM> ja lubię prostotę i bezproblemowość i dlatego jestem wierny lts-owi z roku pamiętnego dwunastego
<niez> hej, jak mam zrobić bootable usb używając linuxa?
<niez> pobrałem iso ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<CookieM>  dd if=<ścieżka_do_pliku_.iso> of=/dev/da0 bs=1m
<xaxes`> niez: czemu nie 13.10?
<niez> bo nie
<TheNumb> Jakie da0? :D
<niez> chyba sda
<TheNumb> zależy
<niez> ale nie 0, tylko 1
<TheNumb> niez: zobacz sobie punkty montowania
<TheNumb> wklep mount
<TheNumb> i znajdź pendrive
<TheNumb> nautilus chyba też umie pokazać w właściwościach punkt montowania.
<niez> /dev/sdb1 u mnie, to nie problem akurat
<TheNumb> *we
<TheNumb> niez: masz ubuntu?
<niez> chodziło mi o przykład
<niez> ale nie ważne
<niez> nie debiana
<TheNumb> usb-creator chyba też jest w debianie
<niez> ani dd ani cat nie działa
<niez> nie ma
<TheNumb> niez: dd musi działać
<TheNumb> tylko, że jako root ;-)
<niez> tak, wiem
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: i jak wrażenia?
 * TheNumb chce ubuntu bleeding edge
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: no. Na razie mocno pozytwynie.
<xaxes`> niez: sudo dd if=/home/niez/Pobrane/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<niez> tak, wiecie co, dziwna rzecz:
<niez> kiedy liczę sumę kontrolną:
<niez> c4f4c7a0d03945b78e23d3aa4ce127dc  ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<niez> i to się zgadza
<niez> tu są sumy (swoją drogo czemu ich nie ma przy pobieraniu tylko na jakimś wiki): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<niez> ale jak odpalę z opcją -c
<TheNumb> niez: jak nie ma?
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.3/MD5SUMS
<TheNumb> a to to to co to jest?
<TheNumb> ;]
<niez> tak, spoko
<niez> nie ma
<niez> wejdz na download
<niez> pobierz wybierz obraz
<TheNumb> normalny użytkownik nie wie co to suma md5
<niez> i poszukaj linka
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Jak wiesz co to suma md5 to umiesz ją znaleźć.
<niez> no sorry, mam się za normalnego
<niez> no i znalazłem, ale utrudniają mi życie
<niez> powinna byż pod linkiem
<TheNumb> gówno prawda
<niez> no ale nie ważne
<TheNumb> na debian.org też nie ma podanego linka do sum md5
<CookieM> ubuntu to distro dla uciekających od windowsa, na tej stronie brakuje tylko kucyków My Little Pony
<TheNumb> CookieM: raczysz żartować.
<CookieM> tak, trochę zażartowałem, przepraszam urażonych
<niez> http://nopaste.info/dea679ba03.html
<TheNumb> Są też takie gjmbusy które lubią się bawić z arhem :D
<niez> takie coś po odpaleniu md5sum z opcją -c
<gjm> a zasadził ci ktoś kiedyś kopa z laczka?
<niez> zupełnie bez sensu, bo chyba nie powinno zaglądać do środka
<niez> tylko policzyć sumę surowych bajtów
<niez> albo ja nie wiem co to suma kontrolna
<niez> ...?
<TheNumb> niez: a wiesz, że trzeba podać plik wejściowy?
<niez> no podałem
<niez> md5sum -c ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<niez> a suma jest w pliku ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.md5
<niez> nie sprawdza automatycznie tam?
<TheNumb> no to md5sum -c ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.md5
<niez> zdawało mi się że tak
<niez> ach, czyli dokładnie odwrotnie, na podstawie pliku sumy szuka pliku iso?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> w pliku z sumami kontrolnymi konkrentnemu plikowi przypisana jest suma.
<TheNumb> md5sum szuka tego pliku, po czym oblicza sumę kontrolną i ją porównuje z tą w pliku.
<niez> ach, ok, jaki format?
<niez> suma <spaca> nazwa_pliku?
<TheNumb> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.3/MD5SUMS
<TheNumb> taki format
<niez> ach, dobra, czyli w katalogu z .iso odpalam md5sum -c MD5SUMS ?
<TheNumb> tak
<niez> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso: OK
<niez> no to bardzo nie dobrze
<TheNumb> Co znowu nie tak?
<niez> bo jak obraz jest ok, to nie wiem co może być nie tak
<niez> teraz tak, odpalam dd
<niez> dd if=ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=8M
<niez> czy bs ma znaczenie?
<niez> może być 8M?
<TheNumb> /dev/sdb nie sdb1
<TheNumb> i bs 1m
<niez> acha, no to może to będzie to
<niez> żeby to było to
<niez> a dlaczego 1M ?
<niez> chyba to nie ma znaczenia
<niez> będzie tylko dłużej
<niez> ?
<Ashiren> bez znaczenia
<Ashiren> byle by nie byl mniejszy niz 4k
<niez> no, faktycznie zapis do /dev/sdb działa, i grub nie marudzi że się pogubił :)
<niez> bardzo dziękuję za pomoc
<niez> acha, z wcześnie się cieszyłem
<niez> mam to samo
<niez> czyli: bez różniczy czy /dev/sdb czy /dev/sdb1
<niez> a błąd jest taki: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Ashiren> jesli obraz pliku przerzucasz do pendrive to powinno byc bez numerka
<niez> dobra, było bez numerka tym razem
<niez> i ten sam błąd
<aerradon> niez: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<niez> ten sam błąd
<niez> próbowałem
<aerradon> tym bezproblemowo zrobisz sobie bootable pendrive
<niez> w dodatku brzydkiego gruba instaluje
<niez> próbowałem
<niez> to samo mam
<niez> i z brzydkim grubem
<niez> pomija tez z ubuntu i instaluje własny
<aerradon> to chyba instaluje syslinux a nie grub, ale poza tym zawsze działa
<niez> no u mnie nie
<aerradon> może ty masz pendrive zepsuty?
<niez> cholera, no może
<niez> wezmę inny...
<aerradon> albo zwyczajnie płytę wypal oldschoolowo ;)
<niez> tylko że już wiele razy go używałem do instalacji np. debiana
<niez> a jak z montowaniem, jak używam dd to ma być zamontowane, czy nie?
<aerradon> nie
<aerradon> ma nie byc
<niez> właśnie
<niez> no to dobrze robię
<aerradon> sorry za potencjalnie głupie pytanie, czy po zakończeniu dd czekasz jeszcze kilka sek (lub minut) aż pendrive led przestanie migać i cache się opróżni?
<niez> tak, i odpalam sync
<aerradon> sync nic nie da bo filesystem i tak jest (i ma nie być) zamontowany
<niez> acha, rozumiem
<niez> no ale ok
<aerradon> i tak *nie* jest*
<niez> nie zaszkodzi
<niez> :)
<aerradon> hej, a co to za pendrive?
<aerradon> jaka pojemność?
<niez> 4 giga
<aerradon> no dobra, nie pamiętam dokładnie czy z 4G powinno zadziałać ale
<aerradon> ja na swoim 32G, żeby działało, zrobiłem tak
<aerradon> cfdisk i kasujesz partycję która tam jest i tworzysz dwie nowe
<niez> dobra, już chodzi na innym sticku
<aerradon> aha
<niez> faktycznie musiał być zepsuty
<aerradon> a na jakim, z ciekawości?
<niez> chwile...
<gjm> na zepsutym
<niez> kingston
<aerradon> lol
<aerradon> a jaka pojemność?
<niez> jest napisane na nim: DataTraveler 4GB G3
<aerradon> ok
<aerradon> no nic, ważne że działa
<niez> ale to może być wada 'mechaniczna'
<niez> bo jjest skrzywiont, moja siostra kopnęła w niego kiedyś jak był wpięty do kompa
<niez> tylko że normalnie działał zawsze
<niez> i jak pisałem debiana nie raz z niego instalowałem
<niez> no ale nic, dzięki za pomoc
<aerradon> np
<aerradon> sorry bo się tu wbiłem w połowie roboty
<aerradon> mogę zapytać co robisz?
<aerradon> zamieniasz debiana na ubuntu?
<aerradon> czy instalujesz obok?
<niez> nie, instaluję ubuntu u brata zamiast windowsa
<aerradon> aha
<aerradon> no dobra, to powodzenia
<niez> super, no i wifi nie działa przy instalacji
<Ashiren> ;c
<elsiev> hej
<aerradon> jaka karta?
<elsiev> mam problem po ponownej instalacji Ubuntu. mianowicie karta broadcom 4313 laczy sie z siecia ALE nie odbiera pakietow -.-
<Dreadlish> broadcom
<Dreadlish> eh
<elsiev> wczesniej poczawszy od wersji 12.04 wszystko dzialalo dobrze
<elsiev> siemka Dreadlish
<niez> chyba nie ma znaczenia jaka, i tak teraz nic nie zdziałam
<niez> jak zainstaluję to zobaczę
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie no, podłącz po kablu nie. :P
<niez> na razie podłączę kablem
<niez> właśnie
<elsiev> ja tez podlaczylem sie po kablu
<niez> tylko mam router z 1 gniezdem i czekam aż się skończy rozmowa na skype
<niez> jak nie urok to straczka, nie?
<jarek> latwiej bedzie chyba wymienic karte na wspierana przez ubuntu
<jarek> nie grzebac w systemie
<sq3pmk> elsiev: atheros?
<elsiev> broadcom  BCM4313
<elsiev> gorzej niz sraczka zwlaszcza ze dopoki nie aktualizowalem systemu dzialalo -.-
<sq3pmk> na BCM43142 zadziałała instalacja bcmwl-kernel-source
<sq3pmk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.30%2Bbdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sq3pmk> + dkms libc6-dev linux-libc-dev
<elsiev> dzieki zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie
<elsiev> :)
<elsiev> a jak nie to mam tygodniowy odpoczynek od komputera
<elsiev> sq3pmk: jak bylo do dupy tak jest -.-
<aerradon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px
<aerradon> elsiev: próbowałeś tego?
<aerradon> nigdy nie musiałem używać broadcoma w laptopie więc nie bardzo wiem jak skutecznie pomóc
<marsjaninzmarsa> echo "main(i){for(i=0;;i++)putchar(((i*(i>>8|i>>9)&46&i>>8))^(i&i>>13|i>>6));}" | gcc -x c - && ./a.out | aplay
<marsjaninzmarsa> kumpel podrzucił. :D
<aerradon> lol, przed uruchomieniem włożyłem na uszy słuachwki ale zapomniałem podłączyć je do kompa, prawie dziecko obudziłem
<aerradon> fail...
<marsjaninzmarsa> :x
<aerradon> ale pomysł super
<aerradon> brzmi jak gierki z atari 800xl
<mati75> muszę gcc zainstalować
<marsjaninzmarsa> aerradon: prawda? mnie to wbiło w fotel. :D
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Xfe5A5c8s
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-03
<BrotherBeer> koledzy, pojawia mi się po uruchomieniu ubuntu (13.10) informacja o aktualizacji, po włączeniu mam komunikat "nieudane pobieranie pakietów, sprawdź połączenie z internetem" ale obviously połączenie jest ok. ma ktoś pomysł dlaczego tak się dzieje?
<BrotherBeer> niby mały problem, ale irytuje...
<TheNumb> BrotherBeer: możesz spróbować z terminala.
<mati75> BrotherBeer: sudo apt-get update
<BrotherBeer> tak. no dzięki, oczywiście poszło, dziwne że przez "klikanie" nie działa
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> klikanie nie jest reliable
<BrotherBeer> będę pamiętał
<biju> czesc mam problem z dns no-ip.com
<biju> utowrzylem sobe hosta  i na stronie no-ip jest widoczny  moj aktualny adres IP
<biju> ale jak pinguje sobie utworzona domene to wyswietla sie jakis z dupy ip
<biju> 8.23.224.90
<biju> mam router netia spot
<Voldenet> ale nie pinguj
<Voldenet> sprawdź digiem
<biju> digiem ?
<marsjaninzmarsa> ano, digiem.
<marsjaninzmarsa> dig domena
<Voldenet> dig @8.8.8.8 nazwa.no-ip.com A
<Voldenet> marsjaninzmarsa: dig domena da mu to samo, bo pewnie dhcp i dns z routera idzie
<marsjaninzmarsa> Voldenet: right.
<biju> Voldenet,  tak zgadza sie
<Voldenet> w razie gdyby to zwróciło coś innego, to wina no-ip i w skrócie niewiele możesz zrobić poza czekaniem
<biju> bo na dyndns teraz trzeba nawet jak chce sie konto free podawac dane do karty
<TheNumb> jest jeszcze stary dyn.pl ;p
<biju> Voldenet,  zwraca to samo co ping
<marsjaninzmarsa> biju: to musisz chyba po prostu poczekać, aż się po dns-ach rozpropaguje
<marsjaninzmarsa> do 24 h.
<Voldenet> no to czekanie zostaje
<biju> hmm ale troche to dziwne
<Voldenet> Hm?
<biju> skoro po utorzeniu hostan na no-ip.com po i konfiguracji routera od razu pojawil sie aktualnu adres IP ktory posiadam
<Voldenet> to oznacza, że oni u siebie ustawili nowe ip już
<Voldenet> ale jeśli ktoś wyżej zapamiętał sobie inny
<Voldenet> to musi dostać informację, że się zmienił
<Voldenet> żeby wszyscy w internecie dostali dobre ip
<Voldenet> to w skrócie i ogólnikowo
<biju> No jeżeli piszecie żeby czekać to poczekam, w tym czasie popatrze na inncyh portalach
<biju> jak sprawdzac czy dns dziala poprawnie ?
<biju> pingiem ? czy tym dig
<TheNumb> digiem lepiej
<blondyn> witam
<blondyn> jest tu kto ?
<blondyn> potrzebuję pomocy!
<gjm> ratunku!
<blondyn> heheh witaj gjm
<blondyn> pisze z tego noo... irsi pierwszy raz i nie wiem co się dzieje xD
<gjm> irssi
<blondyn> no właśnie chyba z tego
<gjm> 15:19 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from blondyn: irssi v0.8.15
<Voldenet> irsi to fajny klient irca
<Voldenet> taki lekki
<blondyn> mam problem z ubuntu 12.10
<gjm> impossibru
<blondyn> bo mi nie wchodzi do gdma tylko sie zapętla a coś pisze przed tem a nie widze tego bo za szybko coś o tmp crazy
<blondyn> tragedia świąteczna
<blondyn> a jak się nazywa przeglądarka konsolowa?
<blondyn> XD
<Voldenet> lynx
<blondyn> o dzięki!
<blondyn> możę coś znajdę
<Voldenet> polecam w /var/log/Xorg* poczytać
<Voldenet> co się dzieje
<blondyn> Voldenet: po akutalizacji ładuje mi sie wszystko ale blokuje sie na gdm
<blondyn> nie łąduje go do końca tylko sie zapętla
<blondyn> zainstalowałęm kdm tak na wrazie co ale tosamojest
<gjm> a w tych nowych ubuntu nie ma lightdm?
<Voldenet> a xorg działa?
<Voldenet> also, lightdm
<blondyn> hmmm
<blondyn> no nie próbowałem
<blondyn> jakie to jest polecenie rekonfigure-gdm?
<blondyn> gjm: właśnie to może to jest to ze nie mam tego lol
<blondyn> ^^!
<gjm> no jak możesz nie mieć?
<gjm> chyba że sam coś zamieniłeś
<blondyn> gjm: mam właśnie sprawdziłęm
<blondyn> tylko nie wiem jakim poleceniem sie to przywraca
<gjm> nie pamiętam, wywaliłem lightdm jakiś czas temu, też mi się zapętlał
<gjm> ale to nie w ubunty
<gjm> ubuntu
<blondyn> a niech to gęślajaźń kopnie
<blondyn> ale w konsoli też fajnie xD
<blondyn> no to było przez dpkg-reconfigure
<blondyn> oki to musze zrestartować
<gjm> a co ci wywala jak wklepiesz "lightdm"?
<blondyn> gjm: pisze ze moge wybrać gdm kdm lub lightdm
<blondyn> jest takie okienko wyboru
<blondyn> no i wybieram sobie lightdm
<blondyn> hmm ale wiesz gjm
<blondyn> to wszystko mi sie ładuje jak normalnie ale własnie jak dochodzi do załadowania tego lightdma to mi wchodzi czarny ekran
<blondyn> kursor na nim 1 sekunda
<blondyn> i odnowa
<gjm> a "startx"?
<blondyn> i tak sie zapętla ze nie można trafić nawet czasem w alt ctrl f zeby zrobić reboot
<blondyn> to czek przejde sobie na inną powłokę i zprawdzę
<gjm> ale przeszedł…
<dweller> lightdm w archu jest zjebany
<dweller> ah
<dweller> i mean ubuntu tak samo
<Voldenet> gui w linuchu to bałagan
<Voldenet> za każdym razem jak coś nie działa tam, to czuję się jak na lodowisku w butach
<Voldenet> niby da się utrzymać
<Voldenet> ale nie całkiem
<DaZ> #nieumiom
<Voldenet> DaZ: a to moja wina, że xorg ma zawsze zryte sterowniki
<Voldenet> które są od zawsze zamknięte
<Voldenet> a otwarte wersje utrzymują STABILNE 5fps
<Voldenet> najbardziej mi się podobały te dziwne hacki w xorg.conf, których w żadnym manualu nie było
<TheNumb> linukz na desktopie musi umżeć
<TheNumb> >:-D
<Voldenet> musi umżeć
<Voldenet> Tajes
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że ostatnio fajfusy się coraz częściej ze sobą gryzą ;]
<Voldenet> problem jest taki, że developowanie sterownika jest potwornie kosztowne
<TheNumb> meh
<DaZ> wszystko da sie zrobić studentami
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Studenty power
<Voldenet> i potem masz
<Voldenet> studencki kod
<TheNumb> Taka nvidia i amd mają jedną bazę dla linukzów i windozów
<TheNumb> Tylko dorobić interfejs który umie gadać z xorgiem i tyle :D
<Voldenet> ...open source ta baza nie jest, prawda? :)
<TheNumb> Nie jest.
<TheNumb> Gdybym miał używać linuksa tylko z tego powodu, że jest open source to bym chyba podziękował.
<biju> witam ponownie :) z dns sobie poradzilem ale teraz pojawil sie problem z teamviewerem
<biju> posiadam ubuntu 13 10 64
<mati75> dpkg -i pakiet.deb
<biju> http://www.wklejto.pl/180013
<mati75> 32 bitową wersje ściągnij
<mati75> i zrób to samo
<biju> http://www.wklejto.pl/180015
<mati75> sudo apt-get install -f
<biju> http://www.wklejto.pl/180017
<mati75> teraz powinno się zainstalować
<mati75> jeszcze zrób
<mati75> sudo apt-get update
<mati75> sudo apt-get dist-uprade
<mati75> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<biju> :)
<biju> Dzięki, wersja 32 bitowa zainstalowana
<bastetmilo> omg
<bastetmilo> pokazałam ojcu najnowsze Ubuntu
<ftpd> Po co?
<bastetmilo> Bo dowiedział się że konczą wsparcie dla Windowsa XP
<bastetmilo> i teraz się boi że system mu się zepsuje
<bastetmilo> więc szuka alternatywy
<bastetmilo> A Mac jest za drogi
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: hackintosh jest tanszy :>
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: jak lapek to Lenovo Y580 :> pod hackintosha najlepiej sie nadaje
<Voldenet> zainstaluj hackintosha
<Voldenet> zero oprogramowania to czyste profity
<Voldenet> no ale masz przeglądarkę i notatnik wbudowane
<Voldenet> i itunes
<Voldenet> czego chcieć więcej :D
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: nikt się nie bedzie dla niego bawił w instalacje hackintosha. A komputer on już ma.
<bastetmilo> Pierwsze co zrobił to sprawdził czy może napisać podanie we Writerze.
<jacekowski> nowy woz se kupilem
<jacekowski> Belzebub: te lenovo maja okropny ekran
<aerradon> jacekowski: a jaki?
<aerradon> jacekowski: jaki woz znaczy
<jacekowski> alfa romeo 156
<jacekowski> 150 kuni
<jacekowski> diesel
<aerradon> ale to nowy uzywany
<aerradon> fajna fura, kumpel ma z 3.2l silnikiem
<jacekowski> uzywany
<jacekowski> chcialem mazde rx8
<ANDwlkp> 159 sa fajne
<jacekowski> ale ubezpieczenie wyszlo troche drogo
<mati75> w rx8 to na dzień dobry silnik trzeba wymienić
<jacekowski> nie
<mati75> ale w większości trzeba
<mati75> bo długo nie pojeździsz
<jacekowski> w rx8 silniki dobrze utrzymane (znaczy sie, trzymanie sie zalecanych wymian oleju i pilnowanie zeby olej zawsze byl)
<jacekowski> wytrzymuje spokojnie 200k km
<mati75> uszczelnienie to podstawa
<jacekowski> bo to auto ma specjalne wtryskiwacze do oleju ktore wtryskuja olej na uszczelki
<aerradon> tam są silniki wankla
<jacekowski> nom
<aerradon> zajebiste
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym to zuzywa oleju wiecej niz inne auta i sa bardziej wrazliwe na rodzaj oleju
<mati75> mi się ten samochodzik też podoba
<jacekowski> co podobno jest najgorsze to jak ktos naleje dobrego syntetycznego oleju
<jacekowski> bo ma byc mineralny
<jacekowski> koles ode mnie z pracy bylej mial rx8 od nowosci i zrobil tym autem 120k mil
<jacekowski> a i ten silnik tez nie lubi krotkich wycieczek po miescie (ani nawet dlugich po miescie)
<jacekowski> ale wlasnie te 120k mil zrobil i potem sprzedal wymieniajac na land rovera zeby ciagnac przyczepe
<aerradon> jacekowski: sorry ze spytam, mieszkasz w uk?
<jacekowski> ta
<aerradon> no wlasnie kumpel z londymu ma alfe 156 :)
<aerradon> londynu*
<jacekowski> w ogole, niby teoretycznie te 20 kuni wiecej niz moj poprzedni woz
<ANDwlkp> jacekowski, orientujesz sie może jak wygląda sytułacja na rynku dla adminów?
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: ja ci powiem, zajebiscie
<ANDwlkp> na serio pytam
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: kiedy mozesz zaczac?
<ANDwlkp> jacekowski, lada moment koncze studia magisterskie
<jacekowski> ale ze wzgledu na to ze moj poprzedni woz fabrycznie mial 101 koni (wersje byly ze 114), i tuningowany na te 130
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: a to dupa
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: to nie tak latwo
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: studia sa niewiele warte
<ANDwlkp> ale od ponad roku pracuje
<ANDwlkp> jako admin
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: rok doswiadczenia jest warty wiecej niz studia
<ANDwlkp> studia robie w systemie zaocznym
<aerradon> luzik, mozesz sie zalapac jako junior admin
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: i to zeby ktos cie polecil
<aerradon> popracujesz troche, nabierzesz doswiadczenia i zmienisz robote
<ANDwlkp> i obecna sytułacja ekonomiczna w kraju zmusza mnie do podjecia jakis krokow
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: w moje sytuacji jak zmienialem prace, to pracodawca moj obecny wiedzial ze mnie zatrudnia jeszcze przed rozmowa
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: bo ktos tam znal dyrektora firmy w ktorej kiedys pracowalem, ktos w mojej innej pracy pracowal i tez sie cos dowiedzieli
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: i sama rozmowa juz byla tylko formalnoscia
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: sorry ze glupio spytam, mowisz w miare plynnie po brytyjsku?
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: i masz po tym roku pracy cos sensownego co mozesz wpisac na CV?
<jacekowski> angielski komunikatywny pomaga
<ANDwlkp> aerradon, jesli chodzie o mowienie komunikatywny
<jacekowski> ale sa tu ludzie co sobie radza bez angielskiego calkiem
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: wazne zebys sie na rozmowie umial dogadac i sprzedac
<jacekowski> nom
<aerradon> ale zeby sie sprzedac to nie tylko trzeba umiec sie dogadac, wazne zeby wiedziec o czym sie mowi i odpowiedziec sensownie na pytania ;)
<jacekowski> ale jak mowilem, jesli firma ma kogos poleconego to bedziesz mial ciezko
<jacekowski> bo czlowiek polecony jest preferowany wzgledem kogos z ulicy o kim nikt nie wie
<aerradon> oczywiscie
<aerradon> ja szukalem roboty przez miesiac, nie mialem zadnych kontaktow, nic
<jacekowski> pierwszej roboty szukalem tez gdzies miesiac
<aerradon> pojechalem w ciemno, nawet samochod sprzedalem zeby miec tam za co przezyc
<jacekowski> a potem poszlo samo
<aerradon> no i sie udalo
<jacekowski> jak pierwsza firma upadla to moja nowa firma sama do mnie zadzwonila
<jacekowski> bo ktos z kim pracowalem wczesniej pracowal w tej nowej firmie
<aerradon> tam generalnie jest tak, ze jesli zaistniejesz na lokalnym rynku pracy to sie sharki zaczna zasypywac mailami z propozycjami
<jacekowski> a ze wiadomosci szybko sie rozchodza
<jacekowski> a oni akurat szukali
<jacekowski> to do mnie zadzwonili
<aerradon> wystarczy sie na linkdin zareklamowac i moze jeszcze cv gdzies na jobserve podeslac
<jacekowski> potem po 2 miesiacach tam mnie zapytali czy nie znam jakiegos elektryka
<aerradon> jacekowski: :) a z ciekawosci, moge spytac gdzie pracujesz?
<jacekowski> i tez wspomnialem o kolesiu z ktorym pracowalem
<ANDwlkp> a jak sie z anglikami dogadujecie, nie maja pretensji, że zabieracie pracę anglikom?
<jacekowski> ale nie dlatego ze go znam tylko dlatego ze wiem ze wie co robi i dlatego ze go znam
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: nie
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: na moje stanowisko jest wiecej pracy niz chetnych ludzi
<jacekowski> aerradon: miejsce czy firma?
<aerradon> jacekowski: a jedno i drugie
<jacekowski> aerradon: harwich, plf international
<jacekowski> mialem 24 dni "wakacji" w tajlandii na koszt firmy na koniec sierpnia
<aerradon> no znalazlem na mapie ;)
<aerradon> nigdy nie bylem tam
<ANDwlkp> jacekowski, pracujesz w londynie?
<jacekowski> i w sumie kolo 6 tygodni w hiszpani (ale to w kawalkach po tydzien, dwa)
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: nieeeeeee
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: nigdy tam
<aerradon> jacekowski: czemu?
<jacekowski> bo to zadupie i duze miasto i wszedzie ograniczenia do 20mph
<aerradon> :)
<aerradon> nie wiem czy zadupie
<aerradon> ale zdecydowanie za duzo polakow
<aerradon> i nie tylko zreszta
<ANDwlkp> a nie jest tak ja u nas ze w stolicy sie zarabia 2 razy tyle
<ANDwlkp> ?
<jacekowski> teraz w srode znowu hiszpania do piatku, potem na 3 dni polnoc w middlesbrough i w piatek za tydzien lece do tajlandii na urlop
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: sa wyzsze
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: ale nie az 2 razy
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: ty stary nie mysl o zarobkach na poczatku tylko zebys prace znalazl
<aerradon> zarobki przyjda pozniej
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: na poczatku gdzie nikt cie nie zna, raczej celuj w mniej niz wiecej
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: ale tez nie za nisko
<aerradon> ja pracuje w londynie, ale glownie dlatego ze tam moglem sie zatrzymac u kolegi kiedy przyjechalem i szukalem pracy
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: bo nieweryfikowalne doswiadczenie jest niewiele warte
<aerradon> gdyby nie ten kumpel to bewnie by mi kasy na zycie nie starczylo przez miesiac z tego samochodu :)
<jacekowski> weryfikowalne = czy ktos zna kogos w firmie gdzie ten koles pracowal/pracuje
<jacekowski> w UK da sie przezyc za mniej niz w polsce
<aerradon> moze i tak, ale nie wiem czy w londynie
<jacekowski> ale to jak sie tu mieszka chwile i wie co gdzie i jak
<aerradon> tez zalezy gdzie w polsce
<aerradon> a propos
<buharin> jak zianstalowac jave 32 bitowa
<aerradon> bylem na Ubuntu Saucy Salamander release party w londku
<jacekowski> mieszkanie jakis flat share albo cos w colchester albo okolicach to juz za £200/miesiac + rachunki sie da
<jacekowski> a jak ze znajomymi to robisz a nie przez agencje to nawet mniej
<jacekowski> jedzenie, ja sie mieszcze w jakichs £15/dzien
<jacekowski> sniadanie mam od takich co przyjezdzaja z kanapkami
<aerradon> najtanszy pokoj w londynie, maly box gdzie mozna zachorowac na klaustrofobie kosztuje 80 funtow / tydz
<jacekowski> na lunch do burger vana zaraz obok pracy - a to rzadko w sumie, bo przewaznie na sniadanie kupuje dwie kanapki i przewaznie druga jem na lunch
<blondyn> witam
<jacekowski> a potem obiadokolacja
<aerradon> siema
<ANDwlkp> londyn troche mnie zniechęca bo podobno tam jest duzo kolorowych i arabusow
<jacekowski> i tu juz roznie
<jacekowski> bo to zalezy od tego co mi sie chce
<blondyn> co zrobić jak się nie uruchamia lightdm? bo się z tym męczę ?
<buharin> jacekowski, wiesz moze jak zainstalowac jave 32bitowa?
<buharin> na 64bitowej maszynie?
<aerradon> ANDwlkp: uwierz mi stary, beżowi to nic w porownaniu do naszych ziomali
<ANDwlkp> aerradon, nie żartuj
<jacekowski> jak mi sie bardzo nie chce to jade do makdonalda, jak mi sie troche chce to pizze, jak mi sie bardzo chce to jakis gotowiec z tesco
<blondyn> XD
<jacekowski> nigdy mi sie az tak bardzo nie chce zeby cos samemu gotowac
<jacekowski> bo potem trzeba jeszcze pozmywac i posprzatac
<jacekowski> a gotowiec w aluminiowej jednorazowej tacce leci prosto do kosza
<jacekowski> i wiecej czasu zostaje na irca
<jacekn> ANDwlkp: jak masz troche doswiadczenia to tez bez znajomosci i doswiadczenia mozna znalesc robote, znam ludzie co w polsce siedzieli i latali na rozmowy kwalifikacyjne
<jacekowski> na wyjazdach jedzenie wychodzi drozej bo sie chodzi do restauracji
<blondyn> jacekowski: a to się może zemścić w przyszłosci
<jacekowski> ale to i tak firma placi
<jacekowski> blondyn: te gotowce z tesco akurat dobre sa
<jacekn> ANDwlkp: jak juz ktos powiedzial w UK (a szczegolnie w londynie) w tej branzy jest wiecej roboty jak ludzie wiec pracodawcy czasem ida na ustepstwa
<blondyn> bo wiesz ... glutaminian czy coś w ten deseń co straszą tym
<jacekowski> blondyn: nie uzywaja tego tutaj
<jacekowski> blondyn: jak juz to brak zbilansowanej diety
<blondyn> jacekowski: jasne soli z drogi też nie uzywają XD
<jacekowski> blondyn: w uk tego nie uzywaja
<jacekowski> ale ostatnio zamienilem napoje gazowane na innocent smoothies
<blondyn> tak jasne ... a konina to z kąd była z angli a krowy z miękkimi mozgami to też
<aerradon> blondyn: a X'y ci sie w ogole odpalaja? sam Xserver, bez lightdm?
<blondyn> aerradon: startx tak ?
<blondyn> to nie XD
<aerradon> a samo X?
<blondyn> a to jak sie robi ?
<aerradon> no zaloguj sie jako root i napisz X
<aerradon> wcisnij enter afterwards :)
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: ale co do pracy, jest pracy wiecej niz ludzi, wiec jakies nadgodziny beda oczekiwane, ale nie rob z siebie niewolnika co pracuje po 20h dziennie
<blondyn> aha\
<blondyn> no to jest czarny ekran\
<aerradon> no i dobrze, tak ma byc
<aerradon> to sie teraz przelacz na konsole na ktorej to odpaliles
<blondyn> a nie nie przeliczał
<blondyn> i wywalił coś
<jacekowski> ANDwlkp: i jak powiesz ze nie mozesz w weekend (zakladajac typowa prace 5 dni w tygodniu, a nie jakas praca w centrum utrzymania ruchu zmianowa) to kazdy to zrozumie
<jacekn> jacekowski: ANDwlkp nadgodziny takie zwykle w startupach, w wiekszych korporacjach zwykle nie ma kultury zostawania po godzinach
<blondyn> error from xcabecośtam
 * jacekn takze pracuje w Londynie oczywiscie jako sysadmin
<jacekowski> jacekn: ja troche inny rynek
<aerradon> jacekn: ta, a gdzie? ;)
<blondyn> xkbcomp
<jacekowski> ja pracuje jako programista maszyn przemyslowych
<jacekowski> i jak sie wyjezdza to sie pracuje ~10-12h dziennie
<ANDwlkp> jacekowski, CNC programujesz
<jacekowski> nie
<blondyn> aerradon: xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server
<jacekowski> elektrownie, mosty i takie tam
<blondyn> aerradon: tak mi pisze
<jacekn> aerradon: biuro kolo sauthwark, mieszkam na Ealing
<blondyn> ari-tczew: witaj
<jacekn> jacekowski: no tak inna sprawa, jak jest kontrakt i terminy na wyjezdzie to na pewno inaczej wyglada
<jacekowski> i bylem w takich miejscach jak: katar, arabia saudyjska, tajlandia (i kilka innych w europie tez), a po nowym roku bedzie nowa zelandia
<jacekn> jacekowski: hmmm znaczy programujesz mosty?
<jacekowski> jacekn: most to akurat byl w poprzedniej firmie
<jacekowski> teraz robie maszyny pakujace
<jacekowski> miala byc jeszcze ameryka 2 miesiace temu
<jacekowski> ale nie dali wizy
<jacekn> jacekowski: smieje sie troche, domyslam sie ze to troche wiecej jak zwykly most? jakis zwodzony czy cos?
<jacekowski> jacekn: ta
<jacekowski> jacekn: https://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/
<jacekn> jacekowski: jak bys betonowe mosty programowal to bys mi naprawde zaimponowal ;)
<jacekowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmLmY3BggfI
<jacekowski> taki most to okolo 1500 wejsc/wyjsc
<aerradon> blondyn: mozesz gdzies wkleic output z X servera?
<jacekowski> od swiatel, po czujniki poziomu wody
<blondyn> aerradon: niestety nie moge bo nie mam x i siedze sobie na konsoli
<aerradon> blondyn: no tak :)
<blondyn> aerradon: a jak sie przewija bo ten cbcomp to jest niewazny podobno
<blondyn> shift+pgup?
<aerradon> tak
<blondyn> kurczę u mnie nie działa bo to laptop i pieron wie co naciskac
<blondyn> lol
<jacekowski> i dla mnie jak zaczela sie kolo lipca 2011, z pierwsza wizyta moja zeby uruchamiac na miejscu juz pod koniec wrzesnia tak bylem tam caly czas az do marca 2012
<jacekowski> z dosyc czestymi wizytami przez kolejny rok
<jacekowski> elektrycy byli tam pol roku przede mna
<aerradon> blondyn: to odpal jeszcze raz tak: X > /tmp/dupa 2>&1
<blondyn> a jak wpisać zeby mi strona po stronie wywalał?
<jacekowski> caly projekt to bylo £37milionow
<blondyn> aerradon: a to zapisze oki
<blondyn> a co to 2>&1 ?
<jacekowski> gdzie moja firma robiaca elektryczna strone tego (w sensie kontrole tego + instalacja i takie tam) skasowala za to prawie £2 miliony
<aerradon> zeby stderr wrzycil do stdout
<aerradon> wrzucil*
<aerradon> brb
<jacekn> no jest w UK kasa na inwestycje, bralem udzial w projektach IT gdzie bydzety byly powyzej £3 miliony
<jacekowski> gdybym tam zostal, to bym pewnie programowal cos przy hinkley point C
<jacekn> jacekowski: to moze blizej twojej branzy, widziales newsy na temat oprogramowania Toyoty?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> shit happens
<jacekn> no na wlasne zyczenie sobie zrobili...
<jacekn> "...code was found to have 11,000 global variables..."
<jacekowski> jacekn: to akurat ma niewiele do rzeczy
<jacekowski> my mamy dwukanalowe uklady na awaryjne sytuacje awaryjne
<rem> a ja sie zastanawiałem, co oni muszą wliczać do oprogramowania że np taki chevy colt mial wiecej kodu w sobie niż dreamliner
<jacekowski> rem: to moze byc kwestia liczenia
<jacekn> to jest z opinia audytorow, nie znam szczegolow ale bardzo malo pozytywnie sie na ten temat wypowiadali
<jacekowski> rem: bo silniki w samolocie sa innego producenta ktory moze nie udostepniac zrodel
<jacekowski> rem: poza tym, nie sa robione przez boeinga
<rem> musieli chyba zliczać kody wszystkich bibliotek i narzędzi których używali, wyszło im ponad 10mln linii kodu
<jacekowski> rem: wiec nie wliczone do oprogramowania
<jacekn> rem: poza tym krytycznie wazne systemy sa zwykle prostrze (np. technologia kosmiczna)
<jacekowski> rem: a w przypadku samochodu wszystko jest robione przez jednego producenta
<jacekowski> jacekn: w takim moscie dziala to na takiej zasadzie
<buharin> jacekn, znasz sie moze na rxtx?
<jacekowski> jacekn: w praktyce masz cos co zachowuje sie jak dwa programy
<jacekowski> jacekn: wspolpracujace ze soba
<jacekowski> jacekn: jeden zajmuje sie normalna praca calosci
<jacekowski> jacekn: + drugi dodatkowo zajmuje sie awaryjnie zatrzymaniem takiego mostu
<jacekowski> dziala to na takiej zasadzie, w przypadku mostu, ze jak operator nacisnie duzy czerwony guzik
<jacekowski> to normalny program o tym wie i zatrzymuje most i pompy i wszystko
<jacekn> buharin: nie nigdy nie uzywalem
<jacekn> jacekowski: no to ma sens, tez pewnie duzo watchdogow sprzetowych, jakies tzw. dead man switch?
<jacekn> jacekowski: ale to tak zgaduje
<jacekowski> i teraz po 5 sekundach niezaleznie od tego czy most zostal zatrzymany czy nie, program awaryjny odcina zasilanie do pomp
<jacekowski> i wszystkich zaworow
<jacekowski> powoduje to znacznie wiekszy stres samej struktury mostu
<ari-tczew> blondyn: hey
<jacekowski> i to wszystko dziala po ethernecie
<jacekowski> ale na zasadzie ze jak sie straci komunikacja na 20ms to wszystko staje
<jacekowski> tutaj juz od razu bez zadnego spowalniania
<jacekn> no tak to taki dead man switch wlasnie
<jacekowski> bo oba ramiona mostu musza isc rowno
<jacekowski> i jak sie komunikacja pomiedzy nimi straci to zle rzeczy sie beda dziac
<jacekowski> wiec zatrzymanie jest lepsza opcja niz kolizja
<rem> a jak straci komunikacje, cos sie sypnie i zerwie sie sztorm? :P
<jacekn> no to staje wszystko, to ma sens
<jacekn> w samolocie nie ma takiej mozliwosci niestety
<aerradon> blondyn: no i jak tam>
<aerradon> ?
<jacekowski> to na taka okazje sa dwie opcje
<jacekowski> 1 - to jest wszystko pierscien
<rem> wrzucasz na luz? :-)
<jacekowski> wiec zawsze jest droga okrezna wiec komunikacja zeby sie stracila jest znikoma
<jacekowski> jak sie jednak straci porzadnie
<jacekowski> jest opcja podlaczenia specjalnego "pilota"
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_3450.JPG.html
<jacekowski> taki
<jacekowski> w tym momencie mozna "recznie" bez sporej czesci zabezpieczen recznie taki most kontrolowac
<jacekowski> pojedyncze ramiona
<jacekowski> wymaga to wtedy 2 ludzi
<blondyn> aerradon: no nie wiem jak się wkleja w lynksie xD
<jacekowski> a jesli calkiem dupa i pradu nie ma i nic sie nie dzieje
<jacekowski> mozna wtedy recznie otwierac zawory hydrauliczne
<jacekowski> ale wtedy wymaga to minimum 4 ludzi
<blondyn> aerradon: i inataluje jakieś gpm zemy mieć myszkę tyle ze mam pada XD
<blondyn> wow ^^
<aerradon> blondyn: tak jest, gpm wlaczy myszke na konsoli tekstowej
<jacekowski> mouse.com
<blondyn> aerradon: nom WOW mam to hehehehe
<aerradon> blondyn: i bedziesz mogl kopiowac i wklejac
<jacekowski> pod dosem bylo
<jacekn> aerradon: ty tez UK?
<aerradon> jacekn: no juz niestety nie
<aerradon> jacekn: ale pracuje tam nadal, zdalnie z pl
<jacekowski> aerradon: czemu z pl?
<aerradon> jacekn: i czasem wpadam do biura
<aerradon> jacekowski: ze wzgledu na rodzine...
<jacekowski> gdybym ja mial mozliwosc pracy zdalnej to bym mieszkal w tajlandii
<jacekn> no do 180 w roku mozna sobie byc poza UK i nie ma roznicy
<aerradon> dude a ja w nowej zelandii
<jacekn> a ja bym mieszkal pewnie w austriackich albo francuzkich alpach
<aerradon> ale rodzina nie chce wyjechac do UK a co dopiero gdzies dalej
<jacekowski> tajlandia tansza, i blizej
<jacekowski> i pogoda lepsza
<jacekowski> bo caly czas taka sama przyjemna ciepla temperatura
<jacekn> jacekowski: e tam lepsza pogoda, na nartach nie mozna jedzic w tajlandii
<jacekowski> i tajlandia jest niesamowicie czystym krajem
<aerradon> dla mnie to wszystko i tak bez znaczenia
<aerradon> na razie jestem udupiony w pl
<jacekn> aerradon: tez sysadmin czy cos innego?
<jacekowski> aerradon: w tajlandii sobie znajdziesz tajke
<aerradon> i sie ciesze kiedy moge przyjechac do biura
<aerradon> jacekowski: tak
<aerradon> jacekn: tak
<aerradon> jacekowski: sorry, tamto tak bylo do jacekn, syn mi sie 2 miesiace temu urodzil, to nie czas na poszukiwania nowej milosci w tajlandii
<aerradon> ani gdziekolwiek indziej
<jacekowski> pracowalem z kolesiem co mial dzieci w chinach, filipinach, tajlandii i uk
<aerradon> :D
<jacekowski> i jak przeszedl na emeryture to tak samo szybko wrocil
<jacekowski> bo kazdej zonie (bylej) trzeba bylo pieniadze dac
<jacekowski> i na dzieci dac
<jacekowski> i w ogole i mu za malo bylo
<jacekn> widzieliscie juz: http://devnull-as-a-service.com/
<aerradon> jacekn: ale zdarza mi sie bywac w o'neills na ealingu, moze jakies pifko kiedys?
<aerradon> jacekn: widzielismy :)
<aerradon> genialne
<rem> ja nie, fajna stronka :)
<jacekn> aerradon: no czemu nie, w sumie tam dzisiaj nawet bylem w kolega na piwku
<jacekn> aerradon: chociaz byc moze sie przeprowadze nieglugo, ale daj znac jak cos
<aerradon> jacekn: ok, moze na poczatku grudnia sie tam pojawe, jesli nie to zaraz po nowym roku
<rem> z takich fajnych stronek to jeszcze to pamiętam: http://make-everything-ok.com/
<aerradon> blondyn: i jak tam? bo musze z psami na spacer wyjsc
<aerradon> a wlasciwie z sukami
<jacekn> jeszcze to jest dobre: http://c00kiemon5ter.github.io/code/2011/04/16/Development-Methodologies.html
<blondyn> aerradon: ucze sie idź
<blondyn> ehhehe
<jacekowski> jedyne miejsce gdzie piwo bylo drozsze niz londyn to katar
<jacekowski> znajomy z polski przyjechal w odwiedziny i poszlismy na piwo w londynie
<jacekn> no ja bylem nad baltykiem kiedys, przebil londyn
<blondyn> katar a tam czasem to nie ma tego noo... szarjatu ? XD
<jacekowski> 3 piwa, dalem £20 i oczekiwalem £5+ spowrotem
<jacekowski> tzn. papierka
<jacekowski> blondyn: niby jest
<jacekowski> blondyn: ale nie do konca
<jacekowski> a tu dostalem chyba jakos £2 spowrotem
<jacekowski> pinta za £6
<jacekn> jacekowski: no to w jakims dziwnych miejscu, ciezko zaplacic wiecej jak £4 teraz nawet w centrum
<jacekowski> chinatown okolice
<jacekn> jacekowski: no to mi powiedze gdzie zebym tam przypadkiem nie wszedl ;)
<jacekowski> http://goo.gl/maps/1a5OV
<jacekowski> tutaj dokladnie
<jacekowski> w tym o'niels
<jacekowski> neils*
<jacekowski> za kazdym razem to zle pisze
<blondyn> aaa nie wkleje tego
<blondyn> XD
<jacekn> no to staszne, po drugiej stronie ulicy jest Waxy's little sister, ponizej £4 piwo i duzo ciszej wiec sie da pogadac
<blondyn> czy ktoś wie jak zaznaczać cały tekst w nano do kopiowania ?
<jacekowski> z shiftem
<jacekowski> jacekn: tam akurat grali jeszcze
<jacekowski> jacekn: ale akurat koledze sie to spodobalo
<jacekn> no coz, bede uwazal na to miejsce. Kiedys zawedrowalem do Eindhoven (Holandia). Po londynie mialem skrzywione podejscie, zamowilem 3x tequila i chyba z 4 EUR kosztowaly. To mniej jak tutaj jedo piwo
<jacekowski> w hiszpanii tez jest drogo w sumie
<jacekowski> ale do piwa daja jedzenie
<jacekowski> ten ich tapas
<jacekowski> i to sie nalezy i nie ma opcji ze nie chcesz i zeby bylo taniej
<blondyn>  http://wklej.to/ZzRY6
<blondyn> możt ktoś to sprawdzić ?
<blondyn> jak rany nie zaznacza mi całego _-_
<jacekn> blondyn: jak masz inny komputer w sieci to wyslij sobie loga scp albo cos
<blondyn> no właśnie nie mam takiej możliwośći
<gjm> blondyn: cat plik | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<gjm> tylko trzeba mieć curla
<blondyn> gjm: ok spróbuję dzięki
<jacekn> gjm: jak to mowia teraz...TIL
<blondyn> hmm
<blondyn> http://sprunge.us/RIaB
<blondyn> ")
<rem> jak sa niespełnione zależności to trzeba jakis inny program odinstalowac zeby moj wgrac, tak?
<jacekn> rem: tak ale apt-get powinien automatycznie to zrobic
<rem> a jak to jest zewnetrzna paczka?
<rem> tzn nie z repo
<jacekn> rem: jak zeleznosc jest spoza repo to musisz zainstalowac (albo dodac repo oczywiscei)
<rem> chodzi o plugin do pidgina, sciagalem oddzielnie ale gdebi daje info ze ma niespelnione zaleznosci
<rem> aaa, ok
<rem> Dependency is not satisfiable: libnotify1 (>= 0.4.4)
<rem> taki blad wyskoczyl
<gjm> blondyn: daj jeszcze lightdm.log
<jacekn> rem: apt-get cache search libnotify ?
<blondyn> gjm: ok dobra tylko gdzie jest ten log ?
<jacekn> rem: i moze : apt-get install libnotify4
<gjm> w /var/log?
<rem> libnotify4 jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<gjm> blondyn: w ogóle szukałeś w google?
<jacekn> rem: ciezko powiedziec, moze tan plugin jest w jakiejs starej wersji
<blondyn> http://sprunge.us/XURe
<blondyn> gjm: http://sprunge.us/XURe
<blondyn> ups poszło już ^^
<rem> pisze że: Błąd: zależność nie może byc spelniona: libnotify1 (>=0.4.4)
<rem> czyli chyba nie da rady tego zainstalowac, trudno
<blondyn> gjm: no szukałem ale tam pisze ze jak ktoś ma ssd dysk to spowalnia i działa
<blondyn> albo zainstaluj gdm
<blondyn> a to u mnie nic nie daje
<gjm> blondyn: chown blondyn:blondyn .Xauthority
<gjm> w $HOME
<gjm> blondyn zamień na swoją nazwę użytkownika
<gjm> jeśli masz inną
<blondyn> gjm tylko przypisać i po sprawie?
<gjm> no i klepnij enter
<blondyn> no i sobie X włączyłem i czekam
<gjm> się naczekał
<gjm> na jego miejscu już dawno bym wywalił lightdm
<gjm> ~ » grep startx .zprofile
<gjm> [[ -z $DISPLAY && $XDG_VTNR -eq 1 ]] && exec startx
<gjm> i gitara
<blondyn> siemka ponownie miałem zwiechę XD
<blondyn> gjm: to nie działa
<gjm> a jak "startx"?
<blondyn> no właśnie zrobiłem startx
<gjm> a co masz w .xinitrc?
<blondyn> i był takie ekran z okienkiem na środku
<blondyn> tzn hmm z kwadratem tam gdzie zwykle jest okienko
<gjm> wklej mi .xinitrc
<gjm> tzn. nie tu
<blondyn> gjm: to jest w home ?
<gjm> Tak.
<blondyn> hmm to nie mam ^^
<gjm> A jak nie ma to w /etc/X11/xinit/
<blondyn> gjm: http://sprunge.us/SQDi
<blondyn> sorki wklepywanie ręczne ~~ troche trwa
<gjm> zrób sobie alias
<gjm> ~ » which sprunge
<gjm> sprunge: aliased to curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<blondyn> gjm: a zapamieta po restarcie ?
<gjm> jak wrzucisz do .bashrc do zapamięta
<blondyn> ^^
<gjm> blondyn: sudo chmod -x $(which lightdm)
<blondyn> gjm: gdzie to?
<gjm> no wklep to
<gjm> obojętnie gdzie
<gjm> tzn. w konsoli
<blondyn> XD
<blondyn> hahaha
<blondyn> nom ok zrobione i co robić startx ?
<gjm> no
<blondyn> boje się\
<blondyn> oki robie
<gjm> hm…
<gjm> strace?
<gjm> to je ubuntu, tego nie naprawisz
<blondyn> ^^
<gjm> tak, wiem, nie zadziałało
<blondyn> ok zawiesiło się na checking batery state
<blondyn> lol
<blondyn> i wisi
<gjm> Ctrl+C
<blondyn> nie działa
<gjm> albo coś, nie wiem, nie umiem w ubuntu
<blondyn> małe duże nic
<gjm> musiałbym mieć zainstalowane
<gjm> a nie mam
<blondyn> ^^
<gjm> weź mu ktoś pomóż
<gjm> bo ja nie umiem
<blondyn> spoko gjm
<blondyn> moze zaistaluje gnome
<blondyn> to coś może da hmm
<aerradon> blondyn: masz to gpm zainstalowane? mozesz mi gdzies wrzucic /tmp/dupa?
<blondyn> a ten noo jak są zależności niesepełnione to jest jakiś polecenie zeby apt to sprawdził i przeinstalował ?
<blondyn> hmmm ok
<aerradon> moze i zaleznosci, moze masz drivery skopane
<gjm> apt-clean clean/autoclean
<gjm> apt-get even
<aerradon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<gjm> apt-get -f install
<blondyn> aerradon: sorki bo robie od nowa bo miałem restarta
<aerradon> luzik
<blondyn> aerradon: http://sprunge.us/diZI
<aerradon> blondyn: albo to jest niekompletne albo jesli jest to nic z tego nie wynika
<aerradon> blondyn: a wyglada jakby sie na GLX wysypalo
<aerradon> blondyn: kernel masz zaprzeszly
<aerradon> stary znaczy
<aerradon> wez no se zrob apt-get update
<aerradon> i potem
<aerradon> apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<blondyn> hmm
<aerradon> lub nawet apt-get -f install jak gjm zasugerowal
<aerradon> z tym, ze install ci nieczego nie uaktualni
<aerradon> sorry, co ja pieprze
<blondyn> aerradon: no robiłem sobie uaktualnienie z 12.04
<aerradon> build operating system - tzn ze X sie skompilowal na tym starym kernelu
<blondyn> na 12.10
<blondyn> no i mi sie zrobiło coś własnie takiego
<aerradon> sorry pozno juz, zmeczony jestem
<aerradon> aha
<aerradon> ty
<blondyn> aerradon: musiały cie te suki wymęczyć XD
<blondyn> hahaha
<blondyn> aerradon: ale nie przeszkadza ze nie mam kade ani gnome
<aerradon> a nie instalowales xserver-xorg-lts-quantal pod 12.04?
<aerradon> tzn backportow X?
<dweller> blondyn: po co uaktualniałes?
<blondyn> ups nie pamietam nic takiego
<dweller> z ltsa na niewspierane
<gjm> Xy banglają, imo to wina tego zasranego lightdma
<dweller> brawo
<blondyn> dweller: bo chciałem sobie poogladać tv
<aerradon> dweller: jak niewspierane?
<aerradon> wspierane tylko nie tak dlugo
<blondyn> a ten co mam pod usb to ma w kernelu 12.10 sterowniki znaczyt sie karta tv
<dweller> aerradon: a dobra, jeszcze do kwietnia
<aerradon> blondyn: prawda jest taka ze wystarczylo pewnie zainstalowac jadro z backportow
<blondyn> no i ze mi sie nie chciało kombinować a ze było troche wolnego to sobie zapuściłem uaktualnienie : /
<aerradon> linux-hwe-generic
<blondyn> to jak robić kolejne uaktualnienie jak mysłicie ?
<gjm> jak ci się nie chce później kombinować to nie aktualniaj ubuntu
<aerradon> moze najpierw napraw to co masz
<gjm> uaktualniaj even
<blondyn> nosz wcześniej działał miał tylko błędy w zależnościach w xubuntu
<aerradon> gjm: upgrady dzialaja calkiem spoko, ja to zawsze robie i lapek zyje
<CookieM> ja 12.04 uaktualniam regularnie i nic się nie dzieje złego
<aerradon> wlasnie
<aerradon> ah, uaktualniasz
<jacekn> gjm: ja tez zero problemow z upgradami poki co
<aerradon> ja mowie o dist-upgrade
<blondyn> no tak
<aerradon> albo do-release-upgrade
<aerradon> blondyn: probowales odpalac xinit?
<blondyn> aerradon: nie
<aerradon> blondyn: bo rozumiem ze samo X sie ostatecznie wykrzacza?
<aerradon> blondyn: powinien byc czarny ekran ale u ciebie trwa to tylko chwile?
<blondyn> aerradon: jest tak ze łąduje się pokazuje mi ten sceean z korpkami
<blondyn> ładuje łąduje
<blondyn> i w chwili gdy ma sie pojawić lightdm
<blondyn> jest czarny ekran i kursor
<blondyn> a po chwili wraca o 1 sekundę
<blondyn> i od nowa
<blondyn> pętla potem
<aerradon> dobra
<gjm> wywal lightdm
<Dreadlish> tak
<gjm> [solved]
<blondyn> gjm oki XD
<Dreadlish> wyłącz internet
<Dreadlish> [solved]
<blondyn> cze Dreadlish XD
<aerradon> gjm: szczerze nie sadze
<Dreadlish> siema co tam XD
<Dreadlish> gjm: :D
<blondyn> hmm a da się na mdm zamienic ?
<gjm> no ja wywaliłem lightdm bo też mi się zapętlał
<aerradon> blondyn: zwalisz sobie zaleznosci bo ubuntu-desktop zalezy od lightdm
<Dreadlish> w ubuntu wszystko zależy od wszystkiego
<Dreadlish> na zasadzie 'dont touch'
<gjm> mujborze, jak dobrze że nie mam ubuntu
<aerradon> e tam
<Dreadlish> a raczej to jak jenga
<blondyn> hmm no ja używam xfce
<Dreadlish> można wypieprzyć pół systemu, a dalej będzie stało
<blondyn> Dreadlish: a gdzie tak ? XD
<aerradon> blondyn: skoro tak to mozesz zrobic apt-get -f install xubuntu-desktop?
<blondyn> jasne zrobie to
<aerradon> blondyn: oraz lspci | grep -i vga
<blondyn> ok
<blondyn> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760
<blondyn> PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<aerradon> oszesz w morde
<blondyn> XD
<blondyn> no sis
<blondyn> ale wcześniej działało
<aerradon> spoko
<blondyn> no tylko sie pluje o wybór rozdziałki zawsze
<blondyn> przy starcie
<aerradon> juz googluje, z sisem mialem do czynienia nie wiem kiedy ostatnio
<blondyn> aerradon: to ja może zrobie startx bo mi sie dociągneły paczki
<blondyn> i zainstalowały pomyślnie\
<aerradon> no jasne
<blondyn> ok to zw
<gjm> taa…
<aerradon> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-sis
<aerradon> pisze ze wszystkie sis'y obsluguje
<aerradon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1094980
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1094980 Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<aerradon> nie dobrze
<gjm> ale to nie o Xy chodzi
<gjm> skumaj
<aerradon> jak nie jak mu czysty X server sie wypieprza?
<blondyn> :)
<blondyn> no niestety
<aerradon> blondyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1094980
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1094980 Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<blondyn> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<blondyn> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start S50cups
<blondyn> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned * Checking battery state...
<blondyn> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<blondyn> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start S50cups
<gjm> Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<gjm> "successfully"
<blondyn> nom
<aerradon> jasne
<gjm> blondyn: poza tym: wyskakują Ci jakieś okienka _graficzne_?
<aerradon> moze jak VESA uzyje to zadziala
<blondyn> lol
<blondyn> no to fajnie mogłem sobie poczytać o 12.10
<aerradon> blondyn: da sie zrobic downgrade jakby co
<aerradon> blondyn: choc nie jest to trywialne
<blondyn> ^^
<blondyn> tzn mam starego jeszcze nie usuniętego kernela
<aerradon> to nie kernel
<aerradon> to driver Xorg
<aerradon>  xserver-xorg-video-sis
<blondyn> a te sterowniki VESA
<aerradon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<blondyn> nieeeeeeee
<blondyn> _-_
<aerradon> spoko wystarczy EXA wylaczyc
<aerradon> i pisza ze bedzie dzialac
<blondyn> aha
<aerradon> "Setting NoAccel to on works around the issue, but videos are very slow and flash isn't working (including youtube)"
<blondyn> no to fajosko
<blondyn> aerradon: hmm to sam nie wiem co robić
<blondyn> czy zciagać i instalować od nowa
<blondyn> 12.04 np ?
<aerradon> blondyn: najlepiej 12.04
<aerradon> bo w tym bugreporcie pisza ze to upstream freedesktop zepsuli
<aerradon> i nie chce im sie naprawiac
<blondyn> to może zrobić downgrade ?
<aerradon> wiec we wczesniejszej wersji Xow tej z 12.04 dziala dobrze
<gjm> ale co to ma do tego że nie może się zalogować?
<aerradon> gjm: bo X nie dziala
<gjm> DZIAŁA
<aerradon> a widziales ze dziala?
<blondyn> gjm: to może jest wina tej akceleracji ze jakiś błąd robi
<aerradon> Frankly, I wouldn't hold my breath for this to get fixed (upstream X.org doesn't seem interested). The best thing for SiS users right now is to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/
<blondyn> czy jak to sie tam zwie
<aerradon> przy czym ten comment jest z marca tego roku
<gjm> https://www.google.pl/#q=ubuntu+lightdm+login+loop&safe=off
<aerradon> wiec prosze sie nie sugerowac point release 12.04.1, moze byc 12.04.3
<gjm> aerradon: działa bo "successfully"
<blondyn> hmm to może jeszcze spróbuję innego menagera logowań
<aerradon> blondyn: oczywiscie ze tak
<aerradon> blondyn: reinstall to ostatecznosc
<blondyn> był taki lekki do lxde jak on sie nazywał...
<gjm> slim?
<blondyn> tak chyba to
<aerradon> gjm: nie dziala i "successfully" nie zaczy tutaj ze dziala
<gjm> tzn. nie że successfully, ale nie ma błędów krytycznych
<aerradon> driver jest zepsuty, to jest oficjalnie wiadomo
<gjm> 23:29           gjm │ blondyn: poza tym: wyskakują Ci jakieś okienka _graficzne_?
<gjm> jeszcze raz zapytam
<aerradon> jesli nie zalezy mu na dobrze dzialajacej akceleracji to mozna ten blad obejsc
<aerradon> wylaczajac EXA
<aerradon> tak jak jest to bugreporcie opisane
<gjm> 23:07       blondyn │ aerradon: http://sprunge.us/diZI
<gjm> gdzie tu masz jakiś błąd?
<blondyn> gjm: mam szary kwadrat na czarnym tle
<blondyn> po startx i się zawiesza
<aerradon> gjm: serio?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<aerradon> blondyn: ktos to naprawil!
<blondyn> emm to próbuję się z tym silm...
<blondyn> żę co !?
<aerradon> blondyn: czekaj
<blondyn> nom czekam
<blondyn> omało z krzesła nie spadłem ... ide czegoś sie napić
<blondyn> ^^
<aerradon> przeczytaj to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1066464/comments/23
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<aerradon> lubotu3: tak tak, juz wiekszosc z nas to wie i akceptuje, poza gjm :D
<lubotu3> aerradon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aerradon> lol
<blondyn> ~~
<aerradon> blondyn: wiec mozesz sprobowac dodac to ppa
<aerradon> apt-add-repository ppa:dtl131/mediahacks
<aerradon> apt-get update
<blondyn> from Ubuntu 13.04 system with SIS Real 256E Graphics (Asus P5S800-VM mainboard with SiS 671FX chipset) hardware - Xorg works fine with patched SiS video driver
<gjm> 23:27      aerradon │ blondyn:
<gjm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1094980
<gjm> 23:27       lubotu3 │ Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate  for #1094980 Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and  Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)"  [Critical,Triaged]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1094980 Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066464
<blondyn> aerradon: może poprostu iść do 13 ?
<gjm> popsuty dla saucy i raring, on zaktualizował z precise do quantal
<blondyn> tzn upgrade robić
<gjm> i co teraz?
<aerradon> gjm: serio? o 23:26 to wkleilem
<gjm> umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem?
<gjm> "Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring"
<gjm> A co ma blondyn?
<aerradon> quantal
<aerradon> przepraszam
<gjm> Bingo!
<blondyn> ^^
<blondyn> to jak robić upgrade do 13 ?
<gjm> poza tym Xy mu sie odpalają
<gjm> cały czas mówię że spitolony jest lightdm
<blondyn> gjm: ok to może zrobie sobie restart bo slime sobie zainstalowałem
<blondyn> zw
<aerradon> jak sie xinit odpali to ok, zgodze sie ze X dzialaja
<gjm> odpala się, tylko przy okazji odpala lightdma który jest zwalony
<gjm> i wpada w pętlę
<aerradon> nie
<aerradon> to nie lightdm
<aerradon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1034812/
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1066464 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1034812 Please patch xserver-xorg-video-sis for Saucy and Raring (was: SiS driver crashes Xserver with EXA acceleration)" [Critical,Triaged]
<aerradon> gjm: driver jest zepsuty
<aerradon> od 12.04 w gore
<gjm> porównaj logi Xorga
<gjm> blondyna i kolesia od buga
<aerradon> gjm: ty myslisz ze blondyn wkleil calego loga?
<aerradon> gjm: tam nawet 1/3 nie ma
<aerradon> gjm: o czym zreszta mu juz mowilem
<aerradon> gjm: i zobacz na koniec loga z launchpad: [   405.338] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<aerradon> gjm: takie to miarodajne jest exit(0)
<gjm> wow
<blondyn> heheh teraz jest dopiero ciekawie
<aerradon> opowiadaj
<blondyn> mryga mi nawet jak dam sobie ctrl alt f1 XD
<blondyn> i nie moge nic robić
<aerradon> zajebiscie ;)
<blondyn> z tym silmem
<blondyn> noo
<aerradon> to go wylacz
<blondyn> aerradon: nawet nie wiesz jak teraz cięzko się pisze jak tak mryga
<blondyn> XD
<aerradon> service slim stop czy jakos tak
<blondyn> nie no ok ... na recorvery mode jstem czy cus
<aerradon> jesli service nazywa sie slim oczywiscie, nie wiem bo nie uzywalem
<aerradon> blondyn: moment, bo i tak da sie to naprawic
<blondyn> a może dpkg-reconfigure czy jakoś tak
<gjm> blondyn: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<aerradon> okazuje sie ze ktos zrobil "backport" starych Xow to 12.10
<blondyn> o myszka nie działa ...
<gjm> Bawcie się dobrze.
<blondyn> gjm idziesz ?
<aerradon> blondyn: mozesz albo odinstalowac driver sis i wtedy zadziala ale kijowo na VESA
<aerradon> albo mozesz zainstalowac ten backport
<gjm> Ktoś musi spać żeby rano wstać.
<blondyn> gjm: oki to dzięki wielkie
<blondyn> :)
<blondyn> aerradon: a może poprostu sobie upgraduje aż dojde do 13 ?
<blondyn> albo zciagnąć 13 i zainstalować
<aerradon> tam jest jeszcze bardziej zepsute...
<blondyn> skoro to niby jest tam dodane i poprawione ?
<aerradon> nie jest, gdzie tak masz napisane?
<blondyn> no ze koleś to jakby pobrał z 13 nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem i przeportował do 12.10 ?
<blondyn> to co wklejałeś wcześniej
<aerradon> nie, to jest prosba zeby to zrobili
<blondyn> aaa
<blondyn> a downgrade to bardzo cięzko się robi?
<aerradon> musisz piny poustawiac w apt
<blondyn> o kurczę nie dzisiaj sobie odpuszczam prześpie sie to mozę wpadne na jakiś pomysł
<aerradon> to nie jest trywialna sprawa i trzeba wiedziac jak sobie poradzic ze spieprzonymi zaleznosciami bo moze sie to zdarzyc
<aerradon> moment, poczekaj
<blondyn> nom
<blondyn> bo chyba jakiegoś debiana poszukam może oni tam mają z tym lepiej sisem
<aerradon> jest dostepne repo ze starsza wersja Xow dla quantala
<blondyn> o a na recorvery to nie działają inne powłoki?
<aerradon> zaraz ci wszystko powiem
<aerradon> co masz na mysli mowiac powloki?
<aerradon> recovery to jest zasadniczo single user mode
<blondyn> tzn to ze jak dajesz f1 do f7 to można sie logować
<blondyn> a hmm
<aerradon> to nie jest recovery
<aerradon> to jest normalnie runlevel 2
<Quintasan> Nie, to jest tylko jeden TTY z dash'em załadowanym.
<blondyn> nie dobrze
<Quintasan> Albo z bashem, już nie pamiętam.
<blondyn> to wywalam slima bo mam ręce związane całkowice
<aerradon> wywalaj
<aerradon> to nie wina lightdm
<blondyn> ale za chwile jak aerradon mi coś znajdzie
<blondyn> hmmm
<blondyn> właśnie mi sie przypomniało ze mam w fonie przeglądarkę
<blondyn> ^^!
<aerradon> dobra jest
<aerradon> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<blondyn> czek a możesz na tinyurl ?
<aerradon> koles zrobil port starych Xow dla > 12.04 ze wzgledu na drivery catalyst
<aerradon> http://tinyurl.com/8v7242v
<aerradon> masz zrobic tak
<blondyn> oki dzięki już patrzę
<aerradon> apt-add-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<aerradon> apt-get update
<aerradon> apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<blondyn> i to wystarczy ?
<aerradon> powinno
<blondyn> omg
<blondyn> oki to już sie biorę do roboty ! niewiarygodne ze komuś sie chciało lol
<blondyn> thx aerradon
<aerradon> mowie, koles to zrobil ze wzgledu na kary ATI
<blondyn> aerradon: będziesz jeszcze siedział chwile ?
<aerradon> bo AMD postanowilo nie wspierac starszych kart w nowych driverach
<aerradon> tak, bede
<blondyn> ok to biote sie do roboty ale musze wyjść z irssi
<blondyn> zw :)
<aerradon> k
<blondyn> siemka
<blondyn> XD
<blondyn> aerradon, jesteś?
<aerradon> tak
<aerradon> no i jak tam?
<blondyn> no i działa i to pięknie
<blondyn> hehehe slim teź XD
<aerradon> no to super
<blondyn> no zaje super xD
<aerradon> z tym, ze akurat slim nie ma tu nic do rzeczy
<blondyn> nom
<aerradon> bo to driver jest zepsuty
<aerradon> ale nic wazne ze dziala
<blondyn> no ale pisałem ze go wywalę i mi się zapomniało ale jest dobrze bardzo dobrze
<blondyn> zaraz sprawdzam tą kartę dvbt
<blondyn> XD
<blondyn> 12.10 pociągnie do wiosny chyba ?
<blondyn> ehhehe karta działą
<blondyn> tylko anteny nie mam ... rano coś wymyślę i będzie super XD
<blondyn> dzięki aerradon Wielkie dzięki!
<aerradon> nie ma sprawy
<blondyn> :)
<aerradon> troche zamieszania balo, lacznie z moim pomylonym linkiem do nie tego bledu co trzeba
<blondyn> ale w tej konsoli też było fajnie XD
<aerradon> ale od poczatku wiedzialem ze to driver :P
<aerradon> no tak sie kiedys pracowalo...
<blondyn> brakuje paru rzeczy teraz niezbędnych jak odtwarzanie filmów ^^
<blondyn> a pdfy to chyba sie jakoś da czytać
<aerradon> da sie
<blondyn> a ten no jakbym chciał w tty uruchomić normalnie xfce4 sesion to chyba nie pójdzie?
<aerradon> pstotext
<aerradon> no nie
<blondyn> bo jest chyba take środowisko super lekkie
<aerradon> do xfce potrzebujesz xserver
<aerradon> ale juz ci dziala
<blondyn> xmonad
<aerradon> wiec mozesz uzywac
<blondyn> ale to nie jest chyba już konsola lae xy
<blondyn> aerradon, ale xfce nie rozwija XD
<blondyn> aha xmonad odpala wszystko nawet firefoxa
<aerradon> xfce nie rozwijaja?!?
<aerradon> pierwsze slysze
<blondyn> hehehehhe
<blondyn> aerradon, nowy slogan : .
<aerradon> sorry, juz nie kontaktuje
<blondyn> ok dobra wielkie dzięki jeszcze raz idę już spać ...
<aerradon> nara
<blondyn> heheh a no pisałęś ze jesteś wykończony
<aerradon> nie ma sprawy
<blondyn> ok narka thx
<blondyn> thx x2 x3 xD
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-27
<Wizard> Oh, nowe wydanie - nowe trole :)
<bastetmilo> nowe ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> już jest?
<bastetmilo> a ja nie mam gdzie zainstalować :(
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Jak to?
<Wizard> Klikasz "aktualizuj" i praży
<bastetmilo> gdzie niby mam kliknąć? Na maku?
<jacekn> a czemu nie? Przeciez dziala
<Wizard> bastetmilo: To już nie moja wina, że używasz jakichś protezowych systemów :>
<m477> Wizard:  to elementary do najnowszych tez  nie nalezy
<Wizard> m477: ?
<Wizard> Jest Beta :)
<Wizard> Oparta na 14.04
<m477> Masz bete?
<TheNumb> http://elementaryos.org/journal/freya-beta-1-available-for-developers-testers
<Wizard> Ta.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a może vmware fusion? ;x
<TheNumb> Albo inny virtualbox
<m477> wlasnie znalazlem
<m477> Wizard: i jak dobrze chodzi?
<Wizard> Nieźle.
<Wizard> Trochę się tam psuje jeszcze.
<Wizard> I codziennie tona aktualizacji ;D
<m477> po filmie z YT widze ze sie praktycznie niczym nie rozni
<Wizard> Ale wywalę to na dniach i zainstaluję sobie 14.10
<m477> ubuntu?
<Wizard> Ta.
<Wizard> A co innego?
<m477> a co tam takiego fajnego jest teraz?
<m477> unity nie ma?
<Wizard> Unity jest.
<Wizard> Zawsze wracam do Unity.
<m477> da sie ten panel w ogole zrobic zeby na 2 monitorach byl?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Wizard> Dbam o plecy, nie używam dwóch monitorów :D
<m477> ;/
<TheNumb> ooboontoo
<TheNumb> Wizard: archa lepiej zainstaluj a nie
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Wizard> Archa?
<Wizard> Arch ssie pałkę.
<TheNumb> to fetora
<m477> a co nie ssie?
<Wizard> Ubuntu i Unity.
<gjm> hrhr
<ftpd> Mac też ssie.
<Wizard> Pewnie ftpd zaktualizował do Yosemite.
<ftpd> Oczywiście, że zaktualizowałem.
<ftpd> Jest ŚLICZNY.
<ftpd> I wybornie działa.
<gjm> fagget
<ftpd> A u nas zwolnienia grupowe pełną gębą.
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Aledrogo cienko przędzie?
<Wizard> Czy zorientowali się, że 1 managier na 2 osoby to trochę już zbyt korpo?
<Wizard> A może Białorusini są tańsi?
<kretu> Wizard: jak już do nas mucinów biorą.. to wiesz
<kretu> białoruś i ukraina to już na porządku dziennym
<Wizard> Wiem, w molochu było to samo.
<Wizard> Okazało się, że ruski się przydaje :D
<ftpd> Nie slyszales? W mediach bylo.
<ftpd> Nikt nie przędzie cienko, restrukturyzacja.
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> Właśnie przeczytałem.
<Wizard> Co oni się z własnymi prąciami na łby pozamieniali?
<Wizard> Przecież jak poprzerzucają tak ludzi, to będzie taki burdel, że połowa z tych przerzuconych zaraz sobie pójdzie i zostaną w dupie.
<jacekowski> Wizard: widac ebay dobrze posmarowal
<alonz> witam
<alonz> ktos chetny przy konfiguracji serwera www?
<alonz> [Mon Oct 27 17:56:54.632490 2014] [:error] [pid 8501] [client 192.168.1.181:50308] PHP Warning:  file_exists() expects parameter 1 to be a valid path, string given in /var/www/html/index.php on line 3308, referer: http://192.168.1.202/?step=2&language=pl
<alonz> najnowsza wersja ubuntu
<alonz> dodam, że w pracy mam starszą wersje chyba 12.coś i robiąc wszystko identycznie nie mam z niczym takim problemu, wszystko hula
<jacekn> alonz: to raczej problem z kodem php
<alonz> to nie mialbym problemu w pracy na innej wersji serwera
<jacekn> zalezy co kod robi, przeczytaj i zobacz
<jacekn> alonz: poza tym to jest tylko Warning, nie powinno nic psuc
<jacekowski> to wyglada na dosyc powazny bug w kodzie
<jacekowski> bo pewnie pozwala na RFI
<alonz> ok dzieki
<jacekowski> jaka wersja php?
<CXIV> Witam. Trochę nie w temacie, ale czy może ma ktoś z was na zbyciu zaproszenie na Inboxa?
<CXIV> Z miłą chęcią roześlę później do innych osób, które chcą.
<Ashiren> :o
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-28
<lolz_> co sadzicie o mint'cie?
<lnxmen> Takie mniejsze Ubuntu.
<lolz_> mniejsze??? sama instalka wiecej zajmuje ;P
<lnxmen> Myślę o użyciu zasobów.
<lnxmen> Fakt, Mint posiada więcej preinstalowanego oprogramowania.
<lolz_> uruchomilem 1 raz live cd i sie zakochalem chyba
<lolz_> jezeli chodzi o DE
<lnxmen> Z jakim środowiskiem? Cinnamon?
<lolz_> tak
<lnxmen> Mi też się podobało... ale jednak zauroczenie szybko minęło.
<lolz_> teraz siedzie na elementary
<lolz_> i mi brakuje wlasnie tego co w mincie jest
<lnxmen> A to rzeczywiście, o wiele bardziej wolałbym Minta. ;)
<lolz_> to wyglada troche jak cos pomiedzy gnome2, a 3
<lnxmen> lolz_: Dlaczego nie KDE? :P
<lolz_> wlasnie do niedawna korzystalem
<lolz_> ale ciagle crashe mnie juz wkanczaly
<lnxmen> Jak dla mnie po prostu przebija wszystko.
<lolz_> + zasobozernosc
<lolz_> slaba optymalizacja cyz cos
<lnxmen> No nie wiem.
<lnxmen> Używam Gentoo, mam 4GB RAM i jest całkiem dobrze.
<lolz_> dziwne jaja z nim mialem
<lolz_> no ja mma 8GB i mi czesto brakowalo na kde
<lnxmen> Eee? Ja często mam odpalone na 8 pulpitach programy i nie zawala SWAPu...
<lolz_> kde?
<lnxmen> No ogólnie, procesy.
<lolz_> ale czy na KDE?
<lnxmen> Tak.
<lolz_> no u mnie to jakos nie gralo
<lnxmen> Tylko właściwie wszystko mam skonfigurowane pod siebie.
<lolz_> tez lubie wiele pulpitow pozasmiecac
<lnxmen> Nie zamieniłbym na nic obecnej konfiguracji.
<lolz_> ale masz kubuntu?
<lnxmen> Gentoo Linux.
<lolz_> ano to pewnie dlatego Ci smiga :)
<lnxmen> Być może.
<lolz_> zainstaluj kubuntu potwieraj programy na 8 pulpitach to pogodamy ;d
<lolz_> pootwieraj*
<lnxmen> I dobudowałem sobie moduły zarządzające pamięcią RAM...
<lnxmen> To też pomaga.
<lolz_> tzn?
<lnxmen> Robiłem to dosyć dawno, nie pamiętam dokładnie.
<lnxmen> Na pewno budowałem kernel od nowa.
<lolz_> to ja sie w to nie bawilem
<lolz_> nie bylo mi to potrzebne
<lnxmen> W Gentoo musisz sam wszystko postawić od 0...
<lolz_> wiem
<lolz_> moze kiedys podejme wyzwania
<lnxmen> Ja się dziwię, że mi to działa. Bo nie robiłem dokładnie z poradnikiem. :P
<lolz_> w archu chyba tez trzeba duzo kompilowac
<lolz_> ?
<lnxmen> Nie. W archu po prostu się instaluje pakiety.
<lnxmen> Ale spróbuj.
<lolz_> albo jest jeszcze jedno dristro, mandriva?
<lnxmen> Odczujesz diametralną różnicę w szybkości.
<lolz_> ze tez hard core
<lnxmen> A nie wiem, nie używałem nigdy.
<lolz_> na gentoo czy archu?
<lnxmen> I tu, i tu.
<lolz_> a jest sens to na VM najpierw instalowac?
<lolz_> zeby sie nauczyc
<lnxmen> Jeśli chodzi o edukację, to zawsze jest sens.
<lolz_> ja z linuxem nie jestem za pan brat
<lnxmen> Ale chyba lepiej sobie wydzielić osobną partycję i próbować od razu.
<lnxmen> Jeśli masz drugą jednostkę, to możesz sobie ewentualnie coś sprawdzać w necie.
<lolz_> no bede formata robic
<lnxmen> (Jeśli jeszcze będziesz przed konfiguracją sieci.)
<lolz_> albo boje sie ze gruba zwale
<lnxmen> Po formacie wszystkiego to raczej nie będzie miało znaczenia.
<lnxmen> Najwyżej zainstalujesz znowu Ubuntu. xD
<lolz_> no wlasnie mam windowsa zainstalowanego i niechcialbym bo znowu instalowac
<lolz_> nigdy ubuntu
<lnxmen> Wystarczy, że nie sformatujesz partycji z Windowsem.
<lolz_> no wiem
<lolz_> ale pewnie przy instalacji gentoo trzeba recznie cos w grubie pisac
<lolz_> zmieniac czy cos
<lnxmen> Ja dodawałem ręcznie.
<lnxmen> Ale być może jest jakiś sposób automatycznej generacji wpisów.
<lnxmen> "Next, we can generate the GRUB2 configuration based on the user configuration specified in the /etc/default/grub file and /etc/grub.d scripts. In most cases, no configuration is needed by users as GRUB2 will automatically detect which kernel to boot (the highest one available in /boot) and what the root file system is."
<lolz_> wole nie dotykac :D
<lnxmen> Akurat dodanie wpisu dla Windowsa jest proste.
<lnxmen> Są gotowe przykłady w necie, gdzie tylko podmieniasz wartości dla partycji i dysku.
<lnxmen> Więc o Windowsa bym się nie bał.
<lolz_> aha
<lolz_> w ogole
<lolz_> jakie jaja mialem zeby windowsa postawic
<lolz_> bo mi nie wykrywalo niczego
<lolz_> myszt usb neta roz 800x600
<lolz_> win7 i sie baw
<lnxmen> Windows sucks. ;x
<lolz_> z roznych zrodel
<lnxmen> U mnie Win jest postawiony tylko do gier, których Gentoo nie obsługuje natywnie.
<lnxmen> Właściwie już mało zostało.
<lnxmen> Cała seria CounterStrike już jest dostępna na Linuksa. ;)
<lolz_> no mi np do zainstalowania niektorych driverow do laptopa
<lnxmen> Mam wyłączoną usługę sieci na Win nawet...
<lolz_> albo niewielkiej czesci oprogramowania ktorego nie ma na linuxie
<lnxmen> Dlatego ja staram się kupować sprzęt z jakościowo dobrymi sterownikami na Linuksa...
<lnxmen> Na pewno NVIDIA.
<lolz_> no ja mam intella
<lnxmen> Na Windowsie nie potrafiłbym pracować.
<lolz_> ale to akurat dell nie robi zadnego wsparcia pod linuxa
<lnxmen> Nie?
<lnxmen> Kumpel w pracy ma akurat Della z Kubuntu.
<lolz_> zeby program diagnostyczny na stronie della uruchomic musze miec wtyczke na windowsie zainstalowana ~~
<lolz_> bo mi cos nie tylka
<lnxmen> Może masz jakiś starszy model.
<lolz_> w sensie z pod windowsa
<lolz_> tak 2011
<lolz_> sry 2012
<lolz_> old w ch*j :D
<lnxmen> Widocznie nie przewidzieli problemów na Linuksie. :P
<lolz_> dodatkowo fabrycznie wgrany byl linux na ironie
<lolz_> i na linuxie nie mam problem ze sterami
<lolz_> dopiero na windowsie sa schody ;d
<lnxmen> Cóż, martwiłbym się gdyby było odwrotnie.
<lolz_> to szyfrowanie co mozna ustawic przy instalacji to podobno ssie?
<lnxmen> Przy instalacji czego?
<lolz_> systemu
<lnxmen> Androida? xD
<lolz_> ok nie wazne :P
<lnxmen> Musisz podawać konkretne informacje jeśli oczekujesz przydatnej odpowiedzi.
<lolz_> np http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalator-ubuntu-12-10-umozliwi-szyfrowanie-calego-systemu/
<lolz_> ze to niby nie jest najlepsza metoda
<lolz_> tylko samemu pojechac
<lnxmen> Nie wiem. Moje ostatnie doświadczenia z Ubuntu (na HDD) sięgają czasów prehistorycznych. :P
<lolz_> aha spoko
<lnxmen> 2007 rok *
<lolz_> nie wiem co ja jeszcze tu robie i formata nie wale :P
<lolz_> a np wiesz moze czy lepiej wydzielic partycje specialna do zaszyfrowania czy calego /homa np
<lolz_> czy to raczej bez sensu
<lnxmen> Jak będzie chciał, to i tak Ci to złamie. Rób jak uważasz, że będzie lepiej.
<lnxmen> ktoś *
<lnxmen> http://i.imgur.com/swHplXC.jpg
<lolz_> tacy  teraz hakerzy zdolni sa
<lolz_> to jakis geekowski humor? ;p
<lnxmen> No, każdy się śmieje, ale nikt nie wie o co chodzi. :D
<lolz_> no tak
<scx> Co to za zlacze antenowe?: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/28/antena_8.jpg
<jacekowski> 1st
<Wizard> Siema
<Wizard> Ashiren: Ping
<zaczynam> czy drathir wyjechal na wakacje?
<Dread> pewnie śpi
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> hrhr nie wakacje w sumie...
<Ashiren> Wizard: pong
<Ashiren> Wizard: tak, arch linux uber alles
<gregorijus> witam, wróciłem na minta. jak tam automontowanie NTFS zasobniku plików robić? robiłem kiedyś, mówiliście jak...
<AW71> Cześć
<AW71> Czy ktoś z Was pracował kiedyś/pracuje w helpdesku IT?
<Dread> soa#1
<AW71> no tak
<AW71> :)
<AW71> pewnie tu sami programiści siedzą
<gjm> Dread: i jak?
<Dread> gjm: I SEE NO.
<gjm> dobra, teraz nie ma jej w domu, a ja nie mam telefonu
<gjm> ale pobiję kapciem
<mati75> AW71: tak, ja
<AW71> pracujesz teraz?
<mati75> nie
<AW71> pytam, bo zastanawiam się ile powinien zarabiać taki pracownik
<mati75> tyle ile w it powinno byc
<AW71> wiesz, to zależy od wielu czynnikow
<jacekn> poza tym helpdesk helpdeskowi nierowny
<jacekn> AW71: najlepiej zmienic prace jak nie jestes zadowolony z pensji i tyle
<AW71> właśnie szukam pracy
<AW71> i taką mam ofertę
<AW71> i zastanawiam się, czy się w to pakować
<AW71> coś takiego: http://kfd.pl/s/4zrm
<AW71> jak myślicie, ile można zarobic na takim stanowisku?
<jacekn> chyba niewiele, to raczej takie wymienianie myszek zepsutych
<AW71> jacekn: a Ty pracujesz w IT?
<jacekn> AW71: tak ale nie w helpdesku
<AW71> admin, programista?
<jacekn> sysadmin
<AW71> tak docelowo to chciałbym jako administartor linux pracować, ale trochę mi do tego brakuje
<jacekn> AW71: nie wiem jak w polsce ale w UK gdzie mieszkam jest taki niedobor ludzi w IT ze wiele firm zatrudnia ludzi z malym doswiadczeniem ale z potencjalem wysokim
<AW71> ja w sumie mam około 2 lata doswiadczenia jako informatyk
<AW71> i sam się dokształcam we własnym zakresie
<jacekn> dobrze miec tez fajny profil na githubie czy gdzies, na pewno pomaga przy szukaniu pracy
<AW71> na goldenline
<jacekn> nie na goldenline, na githubie gdzie ludzie moga zobaczyc Twoj kod (nawet w bashu)
<Ashiren> eeyup
<jacekn> AW71: albo profil na forum jakims linuksowym czy askubuntu.com
<Ashiren> najlepiej miej tam rozne skrypty i w README.md jakis bajerancki opis z wykresami
<AW71> ciekawe
<AW71> programistą w zasadzie nie jestem, ale czasami zdarza mi się coś sklecić w bashu
<jacekn> AW71: no jako sysadmin bez basha daleko nie zajdziesz
<AW71> no wiem
<AW71> muszę się perla nauczyć
<AW71> to jest dobry jezyk
<jacekn> jesli chodzi o prace sysadmina to wiecej rzeczy teraz jest w pythonie ale perl nigdy nie zaszkodzi
<Ashiren> sprobuj miec cos takiego https://github.com/jdermont/miscsh/blob/master/README.md
<kklimonda> ew. swojego dotfiles
<kklimonda> (zakładając, że masz tam też trochę skryptów)
<AW71> spróbuję tam coś zamieścić
<jacekn> AW71: to nie tylko chodzi zeby cos zamiescic, github i twoja aktywnosc tam to jest jak doswiadczenie zawodowe troche, mozesz to komus pokazac jak bedziesz szukal pracy
<AW71> rozumiem
<jacekn> AW71: albo askubuntu.com - prosze tu jest moj profil, zobaczcie ze sie znam na Ubuntu (czy askfedora jesli cos takiego jest)
<AW71> jacekn: a Ty na jakich systemach pracujesz?
<jacekn> AW71: obecnie Ubuntu ale w przeszlosci CentOS, RHEL a nawet kiedys Slackware
<jacekn> Debian tez oczywiscie
<AW71> i Ubuntu daje radę?
<jacekn> zedcydowanie
<AW71> jak myślisz, czy warto robic sobie certyfikaty cisco, albo red hata?
<jacekn> redhat troche kosztuje, mysle ze lepiej sie nauczyc. Ale nie zaszkodzi na pewno
<jacekn> cisco jest spoko ale to bardziej dla admina sieci i zajmuje troche czasu
<AW71> Dobra ja zmykam. Dzieki za rady i dobranoc.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-29
<Wizard> ftpd: http://applefobia.blogspot.com/2014/10/os-x-yosemite-to-nie-jest-system-dla.html
<Wizard> ftpd: A musiałeś kupić nowego laptopa pod to, czy ci działa na starym?
<kklimonda> ja wczoraj, jak mi sie laptop do 92C zagrzal przy video callu, powaznoe zaczalem myslec nad makiem
<jacekowski> 92C to dobra temperatura
<jacekowski> a mac przy 92C to by parzyl bo jest metalowy
<jacekn> nic tylko jakis podgrzewacz do kawy podlaczyc i sprawa zalatwiona
<_3qn> 92 temeperatura czego ? CPU/GPU - jest to stanowczo za dużo  nawet jak na chwilową
<drathir> kklimonda: zacznij panikowac przy takiej w spoczynku hrhr
 * drathir robocza ma 95/96C pod obciazeniem 99/100C hrhr
<drathir> _3qn: a to lapki nie maja przewaznie jednego heatsinka cpu+gpu?
<drathir> bry...
<kklimonda> drathir: panikuje, jak mi bateria 90 minut trzyma, i nogi pieka
<drathir> kklimonda: nom nogi to fakt tutaj nie da rady z kamienna twarza siedziec, ale powiem Ci, ze pod linuxem u mnie temp magicznie spada o 10C...
<BlessJah> kklimonda: deseczka do trzymania lapa
<BlessJah> kklimonda: od razu lepsza wentylacja bedzie a i ud nie poparzysz
<drathir> to taki stoleczek z imitacja kapci powinien byc, zeby stopy podgrzewal w zimie ;p
<kklimonda> BlessJah: cool story w pociagu ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie wozisz ze soba deseczki?
<kklimonda> za mala torba :k
<kklimonda> :(
<BlessJah> tez mialem ten problem, deseczka do EDC mi sie nie miescila
<_3qn> przeczyścić/wymienić pasty
<BlessJah> oO pancerne delle waza 1.6kg
<BlessJah> jak to mozliwe ze z pancerzem i tak lekkie?
<_3qn> magnez
<kklimonda> nowy laptop, spod igly
<kklimonda> nic nie poradzisz, jak nagle oba rdzenie zaczymaja na 100% leciec, a laptop jest dosyc kompaktowy
<TheNumb> Meh
<TheNumb> Canonical jak zwykle musiał coś spieprzyć w nowym ubuntu
<TheNumb> w lspci widać czytnik kart sd
<TheNumb> ale niestety nie ma urządzenia po włożeniu ;/
<TheNumb> dmesg też nie pomaga, ech
<TheNumb> A, jednak jest.
<ftpd> Wizard: Działa mi na mbp mid2012.
<ftpd> Wizard: Bardzo lubię applefobię, ale jednak nie potrafię jej traktować jako źródło 'ency'.
<ftpd> "własny program mailowy Apple powoduje drastyczne spowolnienie systemu i czas reakcji na poziomie dryfu kontynentalnego."
<ftpd> Wizard: Mam w systemowym mail.app trzy skrzynki, w tym jedną dużą firmową z exchange... i działa.
<ftpd> Tak samo jak nie doświadczyłem 'masowego problemu ze zrywaniem wifi' - ale szanuję informację, że ludzie tak mają. Może jestem szczęściarzem.
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja też nie traktuję applefobii jako ency.
<Wizard> Ale i tak jest to jedno z rzetelniejszych źródeł informacji o Apple ;D
<Wizard> ftpd: Ja to się tylko cieszę, że ten gość nie pisze Ubuntufobii
<ftpd> Pewnie od tego też gdzieś jest jakis hejter.
 * TheNumb hejtuje od dzisiaj ubuntu
<ftpd> Ja chciałem sobie archa na insomniaca postawić.
<ftpd> Ale nie mam containera.
<TheNumb> lol.
<ftpd> To postawię ubuntu.
<Ashiren> TheNumb hejtuje ubuntu, juz tylko krok od wyzwolenia
<ftpd> I mam magiczny plan, że konfigurację sobie opiszę puppetem.
<Ashiren> i podazenia ku swiatlu, ku archa
<ftpd> Łatwiej backupować configi przez tar /etc/puppet/modules
<ftpd> niż pamiętać, że coś gdzieś jest, dopisać do backupów itp.
<TheNumb> ftpd: szef + książka kucharska
<ftpd> TheNumb: Ja się puppecę, bo firma mi się puppeci, więc znam o wiele bardziej.
<ftpd> Szefowi tylko liznąłem podstawę.
<TheNumb> mhm
<jacekn> ftpd: ale configi to nie wszystko, czesto configiti sa niewazne, wazne sa dane
<TheNumb> etam
<TheNumb> Kto by się przejmował danymi
<ftpd> jacekn: No przecież nie backupuję tylko configów.
<ftpd> ;-)
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej kopią zapasową
<TheNumb> bekapy są dla mienchucków
<jacekn> prawdziwy hacker pamieta hexdumpa swoich danych
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> i objdumpa wszystkich binarek
<kretu> mam wrażenie, ze ostatnio podejście do backupów jest jakby luźniejsze
<kretu> ludzie zaczynają w chmurach trzymać wszystko
<jacekn> kretu: dziala super. Dopoki chmura nie padnie. Albo zbankrutuje
<jacekowski> albo zacznie padac
<lisu> dobry
<TheNumb> Może i dobry.
<TheNumb> lisu się podszywa pod kasię wieczorami
<TheNumb> trap?
<lisu> nie, po prostu z laptopa mojej nadaje ;p, nie chce mi sie swojego wyciagac
<BlessJah> lisu: zaloz sobie konto na jej lapku
<lisu> leniwy jestem
<TheNumb> albo zainwestuj w jakieś irccloud czy coś
<TheNumb> To będziesz potrzebował tylko przeglądarki.
<lisu> ja tam lubie irssi ;p
<lisu> bawił sie kto calculate linux cds ?
<TheNumb> lisu: to to niedorobione gentoo?
<lisu> wlasnie to
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-30
<Wizard> Cześć
<kretu> siema
<BlessJah> ahoj
 * BlessJah wygral 140k w darmowej loterii z funduszu walki z AIDS
<BlessJah> musialem sie pochwalic
<kretu> BlessJah: poprosimy jeszcze adres i terminy kiedy nie ma cie w domu
<BlessJah> nie, nie
<BlessJah> musze tylko swoje dane wyslac
<Wizard> BlessJah: Do Luandy? :>
<Wizard> I książę przeleje?
<BlessJah> chyba nie powinienem mowic, w mailu jest napisane zebym zachowal tajemnice dopoki przelew nie przyjdzie
<BlessJah> brb, musze dojechac do pracy
<kretu> BlessJah: a to niejest przypadkiem 140k dolarów zimbabwe?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> kretu: Od rana w formie?
<kretu> ja od wczoraj w formie
<kretu> lepiej mi się nie podkładajcie
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> kretu: nie, united states
<Wizard> Jaaa, to te najdroższe!
<m477> pijemy \o/
<m477> niech kazdy lapie za co ma
<TheNumb> kawa!
<BlessJah> m477: nie w robocie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w robocie najlepiej
<Wizard> "W akademykach najlepiej się pyje!"
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jak w robocie to tylko z szefem
<Wizard> Z szefem się nie pije.
<TheNumb> Wizard++
<TheNumb> Wizard: próbował plasmy 5?
<TheNumb> W kubuntu chcą w 15.04 zrobić w standardzie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: pije sie albo z szefem albo jak szef nie widzi
<Wizard> TheNumb: Nie próbował i nie zamierza.
<TheNumb> Wizard: a dlaczego?
<TheNumb> KDE fajne jes.
<Wizard> +500MB ramy -20% szybkości +20% idiotycznych pomysłów.
<Wizard> Nie jes.
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> ramy mi nie brakuje.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale jaki bonus do many będzie!
<TheNumb> źre podobną ilość co Unity.
<TheNumb> ale i tak linuks to gunwo
<TheNumb> ;/
<Wizard> No.
<TheNumb> Nie umie w konputer biurkowy.
<Wizard> Linux to gunwo
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie nie umie.
<TheNumb> Wizard: a GNOME? :D
<Wizard> Mówisz o tych latających okienkach?
<Wizard> Jest w porządku, ale nie do pracy.
<BlessJah> na biurko tylko tiling
<Wizard> Duping.
<Wizard> A i tak w robocie masz win 8
<Wizard> Tiling jak ch.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nope, rhel6
<BlessJah> z starym gnome, bardzo brakuje mi powiekszania okna na pol ekranu
<BlessJah> jak w kde, unity i win7/win8
<Wizard> XFCE to ma.
<TheNumb> xfce to gunwo
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie gunwo.
<Wizard> I proteza biurka.
<TheNumb> tak
<Wizard> Unity z resztą też.
<TheNumb> Tylko pryszczersi tego używajo.
<Wizard> No, prawdziwi ludzie pracują na komputerze i używają windows.
<TheNumb> tak.
<TheNumb> i ms office
<Wizard> I IE6.
<Wizard> Napiszmy własne biurko linuksowe.
<Wizard> W appjs!
<kretu> wszystko gunow
<kretu> windows sobie poinstalujcie
<Wizard> I płakajcie po nocach ;D
<kretu> tak
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8061 MB Total (5551 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 1.41 Hours **
<TheNumb> kretu: taki może być?
<Wizard> No.
<kretu> TheNumb: jakikolwiek
<Wizard> 98 ftw!
<TheNumb> No i gitara.
<kretu> 95 ftw!
<Wizard> 3.11!
<Wizard> Ten był nawet fajny :D
<Wizard> Napiszmy biurko linuksowe, które będzie działać jak 3.11.
<Wizard> W delphi!
<kretu> a co z dziwkOSem?
<Wizard> O, potem w oparciu o to biurko zrobimy własnego linuksa
<Wizard> Bo jest za mało.
<Wizard> kretu: Dostałem za niego dyplom na polibudize.
<Wizard> Tylko nazwę kodową zmieniłem ;D
<BlessJah> Wizard: jest to gdzies w internetach?
<BlessJah> ^^
<Wizard> Nie.
<BlessJah> jesli nie ma tego w google to to nie istnieje
<Wizard> Bo nie istnieje.
<Wizard> Jedyna płyta ze źródłami i tak dalej leży pewnie w archiwach PŁ.
<TheNumb> Płyta
<Wizard> I tak ma pozostać, na wieki wieków, enter.
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> i bez instrukcji jak to skompilowac :D
<Wizard> Owszem, z instrukcją.
<TheNumb> Pewnie już nie przeczytasz jej zawartości po tylu latach.
<Wizard> Nie mój problem.
<TheNumb> : D
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile papier na ktorym to drukujesz wytrzymuje
<kretu> w razie czego pani jadzia z dziekanatu przepisze do kumputera
<drathir> bry...
<userf>   /quit
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-31
<BlessJah> [Alp
<BlessJah> firt!
<gjm> go home BlessJah, you're drunk
<ChaosEngine> gjm++
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<AW71> Cześć. Zna się ktoś na IPSEC?
<ChaosEngine> AW71: już raczej nikt
<ChaosEngine> teraz się OpenVPN używaq
<ChaosEngine> s/używaq/używa/
<AW71> tak wiem
<AW71> ale mam taki problem do rozwiązania z IPSEC właśnie
<AW71> i coś robię źle
<AW71> mało jest dobrej dokumentacji do tego w necie
<ChaosEngine> poza tym były jakieś luki w IPSEcu
<ChaosEngine> albo inszym forku
<AW71> ChaosEngine: a bawiłeś się kiedyś tym?
<ChaosEngine> AW71: jak dinozaury chodziły po ziemi
<ChaosEngine> więc nie jestem najlepszym źródłem wiedzy ... ale wal
<AW71> zainstalowałem ipsec-tools i racoon
<AW71> i i nie wiem, czy dobrze poustawiałem wszystko w pliku racoon.conf
<AW71> a mam za zadanie stworzenie tunelu
<AW71> http://wklej.org/id/1505230/
<AW71> jest wiele niewiadomych
<AW71> pierwsza z nich, to to czy te wszystkie wpisy są ok
<AW71> dodam, że nigdy z ipsec nie miałem do czynienia
<AW71> I jak, kojarzysz coś?
<AW71> adres podany przy "remote" nie odpowiada na ping
<AW71> mam tak: Lokalny adres IP: 2a03:b0c0:1:d0::158:d001
<AW71> Zdalny adres IP: 2a03:b0c0:1:d0::d3:7001
<AW71> Lokalny adres tunelowany: fd0e:cd38:4e28:2022::1/64
<AW71> Zdalny adres tunelowany: fd0e:cd38:4e28:1022::1/64
<AW71> 2 dni nad tym siedzę
<AW71> jak uruchamiam racoon z opcją debugowania, nie zgłasza błędu
<AW71> ale tunel nie działa
<ChaosEngine> AW71: niestety nie bardzo kojarzę
<ChaosEngine> racoon jest mi kompletnie nieznany
<AW71> no trrudno, ale dzieki za chęci
<ChaosEngine> NP
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-01
<lisu> siemka, pytanko do was, bawil sie ktos E17?
<lisu> wiek ze kiedys pokrak probowal tematu.
<gjm> vifon
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2008/1/17/9712dc9d-9b01-4852-afbb-2905101d7162.jpg
<szkodnica> ldziki one question: zna ktos z was jakis darmowy odpowiednik hp quality center? w kazdym razie cos, w czym mozna stworzyc i dokumentowac testy?
<szkodnica> (manualne)
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> Coś jak jira? https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira
<szkodnica> hmm
<TheNumb> Tylko, że ona nie do końca darmowa :F
<szkodnica> ale jira nie sluzy tylko do zglaszania bledow? tj mozna tam stworzyc scenariusze itd?
<szkodnica> (zawsze pracowalam tyko na hp, jiry uzywalam raz, w bardzo malym projekcie i nie mialam czasu sie w nia wglebiac)
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> Zobacz jeszcze http://smartbear.com/product/test-management-tool/qacomplete/
<szkodnica> dzieki
<szkodnica> przyjrze sie obie :)
<szkodnica> mam zrobic projekt non profit
<szkodnica> thj przetestowac aplikacje dla ogranizacji non-profit
<TheNumb> ;c
<TheNumb> Dużo jest takiego oprogramowania do testów
<TheNumb> Problem jest taki, że praktycznie nie istnieje darmowe.
<szkodnica> TheNumb, firma w ktorerj pracuje korzysta tylko z quality center
<szkodnica> i nigdy mi nie przyszlo do lowy, zeby sie rozejrzec za czyms innym
<szkodnica> bo nie potrzebowalam
<xaxes`> szkodnica: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1507587/high-quality-alternatives-to-hp-mercury-quality-center
<BlessJah> Szkodnica__: jak bugtrackera, to youtrack od jetbrains jest darmowy (limit userow chyba jest)
<BlessJah> Szkodnica__: na studiach przez chwile http://fitnesse.org/ ale nie mam pojecia czy ci bedzie odpowiadalo
<BlessJah> Szkodnica__: pisalismy scenariusze wlasnie dla jakiejs tam appki w javie
<BlessJah> Szkodnica__: a, jak webowe to tez przez chwile selenium mialem w rekach, obydwa pojawiaja sie w watku od xaxes`
<Szkodnica__> BlessJah, dzieki :)
<Szkodnica__> BlessJah, selenium tez mi sie obilo o oczy, ale wylacznie IDE, i to tylko w bardzo podstawowym zakresie
<Szkodnica__> robilam sobie tym raz test date, bo mialam dostep wylacznie do webowego formularza, a potrzebowalam stworzyc sporo rekordow do testow manualnych
<Szkodnica__> zreszta skrypt do tego stworzyl mi i tak ktos inny, ja to tylko puszczalam ;/
<Szkodnica__> no nic, cos znajde
<Szkodnica__> dziekuje wam bardzo
<BlessJah> Szkodnica__: w dwie godziny (lekcyjne, po 45 min) przerobilismy i fitnesse i selenium
<Szkodnica__> bless
<BlessJah> dobrze ze w ogole powiedzieli ze oprogramowanie sie testuje
<BlessJah> task?
<Szkodnica__> :D
<BlessJah> s/s//
<Szkodnica__> ja na razie che zrobic tylko system test, typo squad itd
<BlessJah> nom
<Szkodnica__> wszystko manualnie, na upartego moge to sobie nawet w exceluy rozrysowac
<BlessJah> brzmi jak cos, co mozna zautomatyzowac
<Szkodnica__> BlessJah, z doswiadczenia wiem, ze manualnie zrobie to szybciej i lepiej
<Szkodnica__> szczegolnie, ze bede robic tez wizualne porownanie pomiedzy przegladarkami itd
<BlessJah> no tak, tego sie nie przetestuje
<BlessJah> sigh, pusta lodowka
<BlessJah> ide po cos do jedzenia
<BlessJah> o/
<szkodnica> przed regresja nie robie automatow, po prostu nie lubie
<szkodnica> tzn na koniec projektu przygotowuje regression pack
<jacekowski> ja tam polecam ms generator tabelek
<BlessJah> http://xkcd.com/1205/
<szkodnica> BlessJah, programisci kochaja automatyzacje, najchwtniej zautomatyzowaliby wszystko ;) ale testerzy podchodza do psrawy troche ionaczej, bo nam zalezy przede wzystkim na dokladnosci
<BlessJah> szkodnica: imo ma to znaczenie jedynie w sprawdzaniu UI i rzeczy dla ktorych trudno podac akceptowalny zakres odpowiedzi systemu na zadany zestaw parametrow wejsciowych
<BlessJah> 2+2 jest zawsze 4, takie testy najlepiej zautomatyzowac
<szkodnica> BlessJah, owszem
<jacekowski> testerzy sa bez sensu
<szkodnica> jacekn, ?:D
<jacekowski> trzeba wychodzic z zalozenia ze programista jest nieomylny i pisze kod bez bledow
<jacekowski> bo programista jest jak bog
<BlessJah> jacekowski: testy sa niepotrzebne
<jacekowski> wiec w sumie testerow jako heretykow powinni palic na stosie
<szkodnica> ano, niech end user zglasza bledy :D
<szkodnica> szczegomnie np w banku, kiedy mu kasa wyparuje z konta, prawda? ;)
<jacekowski> end userow ktorzy zglaszaja bledy tez powinni byc paleni na stosie
<jacekowski> a kasa nie wyparowala tylko zostala zabrana na lepsze cele
<BlessJah> szkodnica: testy manualne sa drogie, dlugie i malo wydajne
<BlessJah> szkodnica: w duzym projekcie mamy UT/MT ktore trwaja minuty a potem calosc trafia w rece testerow i mecza to kilka godzin, sa w stanie dwa razy dziennie przetestowac soft
<BlessJah> calosc mozna by bylo skrocic i developer w ciagu kwadransa od commita dostawalby info ze cos popsul (on albo kilka innych osob ktore przez ten kwadrans commitowaly)
<BlessJah> a nie info nastepnego dnia, ze po dlugiej inwestygacji i polowaniu na czarownice zostal zrevertowany
<szkodnica> BlessJah, umm tam, gdie ja pracuje to wyglada troche inaczej
<szkodnica> bo developerzy cos tam sobei testuja, w ramach, jak tworza
<szkodnica> do testerow trafia wiekszy release
<BlessJah> szkodnica: wiecej niz jeden pracuje na raz?
<szkodnica> BlessJah, tak
<BlessJah> jeden zrobi A, przetestuje, drugi zrobi B, przetestuje, dostarcza sie, svn wszystko pieknie lyknie
<szkodnica> to s zawsze duze projekty, bo testuje dla bankow
<BlessJah> a z A+B wyjdzie kupa
<szkodnica> BlessJah, czasami wychodzi ;)
<szkodnica> ale raczej rzadko
<BlessJah> szkodnica: developerzy sami pisza testy UT/MT dla swojego kodu, sami puszczaja je (haha...) przed commitem
<BlessJah> ale potem wszystko leci na CI i te same testy ale z uwzglednieniem zmian wszystkich innych developerow jest to testowane
<szkodnica> BlessJah, roznie z tym bywa
<szkodnica> to zalezy od projektu
<BlessJah> tzn?
<BlessJah> ej, mialem isc na miasto po jedzenie
<szkodnica> BlessJah, nie kupisz dzisiaj jedzenia
<BlessJah> szkodnica: pogadamy o testowaniu oprogramowania jak wroce
<szkodnica> jest swieto cmentarne
<BlessJah> nie zamierzam kupowac
<BlessJah> ^^
<szkodnica> bedziesz kradl?
<BlessJah> nie
<szkodnica> umm
<szkodnica> to gdzie daja za darmo jedzenie ;)?
<BlessJah> czy ja wiem czy takie darmo
<szkodnica> u mnamusi?\
<BlessJah> nie na studiach
<BlessJah> ale blisko ^^
<szkodnica> to idz
<BlessJah> bbl o/
<BlessJah> szkodnica: a co do testowania, to bylem i dalej jestem indoktrynowany przez Uncle Boba i TDD
 * BlessJah away
<BlessJah> re
<BlessJah> szkodnica: ping
<szkodnica> BlessJah,  nie teraz
<BlessJah> kk
<ftpd> Wywalcie moje statsty z topicu
<ftpd> i tak nikt z tego nie korzysta
<ftpd> to zaoram razem z serwerem
<eshlox> miał ktoś problem po aktualizacji do 14.10 z podłączeniem monitora pod laptopa przez hdmi? Bo u mnie zamiast ustawiać obok siebie dwa pulpity to robi z obu monitorów jeden obszar, a że są różnych rozdzielczości to się rozwala wszystko
* BlessJah changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl | Zachowuj się kulturalnie | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/54ajNsj.jpg
<pcctw> niech zgadne.... //mysli... kcicia jakas? :)
<pcctw> taaaa ;)
<Wizard> Ashiren: Kup sobie tego kota, albo weź ze schroniska jakiegoś i przestań nam to wklejać.
<Wizard> Z resztą, jak kupisz, to przestaniesz, jak się z nim trochę pomęczysz ;D
<Ashiren> wtedy bede wklejal swojego
<Ashiren> chcesz tego?
<Wizard> Mnie to rybka w sumie, kot jest kot.
<Wizard> Już chyba od dwóch lat tego kota kupujesz :p
<Ashiren> ja musze sie wyprowadzic najpierw
<Wizard> Wyprowadzasz się już od 3 ;)
<Ashiren> bo musze kupic kota :V
<gjm> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10689980_767549006649581_1858902407002318564_n.jpg?oh=05d256bd55993e00bf32caee6fda190a&oe=54EBA221
<jacekowski> a po co kota
<jacekowski> to tylko zre, sra i szcza po katach
<gregorijus>  Witam. Umie ktoś skonfigurować wifi drukarkę na mincie? połączyłem tylko przez usb, a chcę drukarkę nieco dalej postawić...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/9UCUNWc.jpg
<BlessJah> niestabilny ten compiz :(
<ftpd> Ech.
<Voldenet> długo ci zajęło zauważenie tego ;)
<BlessJah> Voldenet: świeża instalacja, wcześniej łudziłem się że to po upgrade tak
<BlessJah> po upgrade musiałem dwa razy hasło wpisywać po wybudzeniu z uśpienia
<Voldenet> Nie hejtuję rzeczy bezpodstawnie
<BlessJah> ubuntu <3
<Voldenet> ale xorg ma 30 lat
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> to tak jakby używać dosa i mówić, że teraz jest już tak stary, że i stabilny i dobry się zrobił
<BlessJah> o, poważniejszy problem mam, nie działa przewijanie przy wciśniętym środkowym i ruszaniem trackpointem
<Voldenet> pamiętam, że touch w laptopie u mnie też miał problemy z tym
<BlessJah> ale ja o track mowie, taki grzybek w klawiaturze
<Voldenet> no, ale pewnie też xinput to potrafi poprawić jakoś
<BlessJah> automatyka od siedmiu boleści
<BlessJah> compiz zaczyna restartowac sie coraz czesciej
<BlessJah> hm... wiem juz jak to zrobic z HALu, ale to chyba nie jest dobre rozwiazanie
<BlessJah> słabo, skasowanie ustawień nie pomaga :(
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/ReH3BE7.jpg
<jacekowski> Voldenet: dos zawsze byl stabilny
<jacekowski> Voldenet: to oprogramowanie innych firm go zawsze wywalalo
 * Wizard pierdzi
<BlessJah> sigh
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: co tam?
<Wizard> A nic, zapaliłem ojcu świeczkę, spotkałem się z rodzinką i poumawiałem wizyty u tych, co mieszkają w poblizu.
<Wizard> Standard odbębniony.
<Wizard> I wyrobiłem się z powrotem do Łodzi w godzinę.
<BlessJah> a ja instaluje minta
<BlessJah> :D
<Wizard> Srinta.
<Wizard> Ja sobie zainstalowałem na fazę 15.04.
<Wizard> Jeszcze działa ^^
<BlessJah> to jest juz w jakiejs fazie?
<Wizard> W fazie codzienne iso ;)
<Wizard> Od paru dni.
<Wizard> Czuję się prawie, jakbym miał archa, tylko że w przeciwieństwie do archa - to coś działa i ma używalne biurko.
<BlessJah> nightly tak zwane
<Wizard> Lubię makarony, nie lubię makaronizmów.
<BlessJah> nocne
<Wizard> A, po polsku się na to mówi "nocnik" :P
<Wizard> Wyleciało mi z głowy.
<BlessJah> nocnik pewnie adekwatne okreslenie
<Wizard> Eee, jeszcze nie jak arch.
<Wizard> Póki co to wygląda na synchro z sidem po prostu.
<BlessJah> mint na razie daje rade
<BlessJah> jak ubuntu sprzed unity, tylko lepiej
<Wizard> Ubuntu sprzed Unity było tylko kolejnym gejowatym linuksikiem.
<Wizard> Masz mate, czy to cudo z gnome 3?
<BlessJah> cinnamon, ten gnome3
<BlessJah> tak jak gnome3 od razu mnie zrazil, tak cinnamon mi podchodzi bardziej niz unity
<BlessJah> podobny drobinke do kde
<Wizard> Cinnamon. Czyli potrzebuj geforce, żeby wyświetlić menu start á la windows xp.
<BlessJah> Wizard: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series
<Wizard> oł je
<BlessJah> nie pamietam dokladnie co tam siedzi, ogolem core2 duo, p8600
<BlessJah> Wizard: gma 4500mhd
<gjm> 1st
<BlessJah> takze na starcie nie narzekam na wydajnosc, zobaczymy pozniej
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-02
<Wizard> pa
<BlessJah> cya
<ftpd> Wizard: dostales maial z inso?
<Wizard> ftpd: Wczoraj po południu ostatni raz patrzyłem.
<Wizard> I nie było.
<gjm> Listonosz wziął urlop.
<Wizard> ftpd: Doszło, doszło.
<gregorijus> Witam. Jak zrobić, by przy patrzeniu filmu nie gasł mi ekran? Qiana.
<TheNumb> gregorijus: to kanał supportu ubuntu
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Pod ubuntu masz taki program co się zowie "caffeine"
<TheNumb> Niestety chyba nie działa z cinnamonem.
<gregorijus> xfce
<TheNumb> Próboj
<TheNumb> Może zadziała <:
<TheNumb> jak nie caffeine to caffeine-plus
<gregorijus> zainstalowałem, ale żadnych śladów w menu ani system tray
<TheNumb> gregorijus: bo nowe caffeine nie ma menu w trayu
<TheNumb> grepnij sobie procesy i zobacz czy jest uruchomione
<TheNumb> gregorijus: btw, dlaczego nie xubuntu tylko jakiś syfiasty mint?
<gregorijus> był xubuntu, spróbowałem 14.10 i poj**ało mi się wszystko, teraz mint
<gregorijus> dual boot z windows 7
<gregorijus> bo jednak linux nie potrafi wszystkiego, co potrafi windows
<gregorijus> niestety...
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> linuks to syf
<TheNumb>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "utopic" 14.10 ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,7GiB, 82,6% free ** Disk: Total: 397,5GiB, 93,4% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet **
<TheNumb> Uptime: 11m 2s **
<BlessJah> mi o dziwo nie blokuje ekranu w vlc
<BlessJah> oO
<gregorijus> jak ta komenda z grep?
<gregorijus> poprostu grep czy jakoś tam?
<TheNumb> gregorijus: pgrep caffeine
<TheNumb> albo ps ax | grep caffeine
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bo vlc nie jest autystyczne
<TheNumb> Ale taki flash w chromie nie umie jeszcze wyłączyć wygaszania ekranu
<gregorijus> 10685 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto caffeine
<TheNumb> gregorijus: alt+f2 i wpisz caffeine
<TheNumb> i spróbuj jeszcze raz
<gregorijus> na xfce te skruty nie działają, nawet alt-tab mi nie działa...
<micom> skróty;)
<gregorijus> litwin, sorry
<gregorijus> zainstalowałem caffeine-plus
<gregorijus> nigdzie go nie ma :D
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Ach to ubuntu.
<gregorijus> <TheNumb> można jakoś wywalić to caffeine i zainstalować 2.5?
<TheNumb> gregorijus: możesz pobrać archiwum z 2.5 i zainstalować ręcznie.
<gregorijus> ale chyba najpierw trzeba wywalić to, co już zainstalowałem?
<TheNumb> tak
<gregorijus> z synaptic?
<TheNumb> jak lubisz
<gregorijus> nie ma go tam :D
<gregorijus> kurka, co się dzieje?!!!
<gregorijus> :D
<gregorijus> nic nie poszło z caffeine, pisze, że konfliktuje z kimś tam...
<drathir> bry...
<m477> witom
<m477> pijemy \o/
<m477> wopur
<m477> kto nie pije ten z policji
<drathir> m477: znow do % powrot/ ;/ nie dobrze, nie dobrze...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-27
<Gramszu> Hej, witam!
<Gramszu> Jest tu ktoś?
<Gramszu> Pomocy ;/
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> Gramszu: slaba pora...
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-28
<qermit> O/
<BlessJah> qermit: o/
<BlessJah> qermit: ty zyjesz
<gjm> nie
<m477> a ja
<mati75> forum.ubuntu.pl tangodown
<sylwek> ??
<sylwek> nie działa strona ubuntu.pl
<sylwek> cos sie im zjeb...lo
<firemark> to ktos tam wchodzi?
<Dread> firemark: pewnie nie
<firemark> ubuntu chyba już straciło na popularnosci? Czy ja mam złe wrażenie
<BlessJah> teraz mint
<Dread> ja nie wiem jak może być popularne distro, któro zrobiło się na miare takiego free-to-play
<firemark> a tam, jedna reklama w menu ;-P
<jacekn> firemark: mysle ze wsrod entuzjastow jest mniej popularne ubuntu ale jesli chodzi o reszte to liczby ida w gore
<firemark> fajnie by było
<firemark> wiekszosc moich znajomych przesiadła się z ubuntu na maki
<jacekn> no tak. Mozna narzekac na rozne distra ale lepiej nie za dobre distro jak Windows
<jacekn> o albo co gorsza mac...
<jacekn> usmialem sie z tej decyzji sadu w USA chyba ze uzytkownik nie jest wlascicielem iPhona i sad moze zmusic Apple do odszyfrowania zawartosci
<jacekn> kto mogl to przewidziec?
<firemark> czyli to nie jest jego telefon, tak? :D
<jacekn> tak
<jacekn> znaczy to ze nie jego telefon bylo wiadomo juz od dawna chyba, teraz jest precedens w sadzie dotyczacy danych na urzadzeniu
<drathir> jacekn: masz moze linka jakiegos do tego?
<sysek> nie ma linków
<sysek> nie ma dowodów
<jacekn> drathir: http://www.dailydot.com/politics/apple-ios-encryption-unlocking-doj-reply/
<drathir> jacekn: dzieki wielkie...
<elbow> dobry
<drathir> witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-29
<root> bry
<firemark> Guest73941: niepokoi mnie twój poprzedni nikc
<firemark> *nick
<Guest73941> dlaczemu?
<firemark> wyglada jakbys sie logował z roota :D
<gjm> 12:35 [freenode] !! Guest73941 [~root@212.160.239.97]
<gjm> YOLO
<jacekn> wow
<Guest73941> dysk klonuje i nudzi mi sie, wiec na partedmagic live odpalilem xchata
<Guest73941> _/
<Guest73941> tak bardzo ircowac
<firemark> Guest73941: heh :-)
<firemark> wlasnie, musze arcza zgrać na ssd
<Dread> #installgentoo
<Bodzioslaw> do it
<firemark> taaak
<firemark> bo bardzo lubię się pierdolic z kompilacją pół systemu
<Dread> ojej
<Dread> stawiał gentoo 10 lat temu i sie popłakał
<Dread> potem wsadził swoją łopatkę w archa i ugrzęzła, bo to okazał się schnący beton.
<firemark> cóż za ból dupy ;-d
<Dread> mnie jakoś nawet nie swędzi
<Guest73941> dobra kopia zrobiona
<Guest73941> bb ;)
<sysek> hm. bawił się ktoś systemd-nspawn ?
<gjm> >systemd
<gjm> pleb
<firemark> ubuntu w koncu przeszlo na jedyny sluzny systemd? :D
<sysek> ten znów
<sysek> ja pierdziele
<firemark> systemd mogłobyć fajne gdyby nie robił się z tego monolit
<qermit> jak to monolit?
<firemark> no chyba miałem takie wrażenie? że połyka coraz więcej binarek niż z nimi po prostu współpracować
<Dread> systemd-kernel tylko brakuje
<firemark> Dread: :D
<Dread> łyka wszystko jak leci
<Dread> jakby to było modularne to spoko
<qermit> firemark: w kaczystanie będzie podobnie - przyzwyczaisz się
<firemark> :P
<firemark> a chuja bedzie
<Dread> cztery lata, polska zbidnieje
<Dread> i znowu bedzie to samo
<Dread> albo wojna :D
<firemark> wojna z samym sobą
<Dread> tak
<Dread> albo będziemy mieć nagle granice polsko-chińską na uralu ;p
<qermit> firemark: a przywieźli wyngiel?
<Dread> wungiel we wsi!
<qermit> Przed wojną tyz byl
<Dread> :DDD
<firemark> :DD
<Dread> ebin
<gjm> tak było
<firemark> mnie w sumie ciekawi co sie stanie gdy braknie ropy
<gjm> pewnie braknie benzyny
<qermit> firemark: nic się nie stanie
<firemark> gjm: hm.
<qermit> gjm: paliwo można robić z rzepaku, alkocholu, nawet ze starych kapci
<gjm> alkocholu
<qermit> alkochloru
<jacekowski> firemark: ja od dawna jezdze na oleju z tesco
<jacekowski> firemark: bo taniej
<jacekowski> a jedzie lepiej
<qermit> gjm: zresztą ostatnio kometa leciała z paliwem
<jacekowski> (sprawdzone na hamowni)
<qermit> jacekowski: ale masz starego dizla pewnie
<jacekowski> nie
<Dread> jak zabraknie ropy, to janusze wymyślą jak wsadzić gaz w 10l silnik
<qermit> jacekowski: a co masz?
<jacekowski> qermit: nowe JTDm z DPFami i wszystkim
<jacekowski> chociaz DPFa juz nie ma
<qermit> ech
<jacekowski> qermit: common rail
<qermit> jacekowski: to jest fiatowski silnik?
<jacekowski> tak
<qermit> opel?
<jacekowski> nie
<qermit> fiat?
<jacekowski> nie
<firemark> jacekowski: troll?
<qermit> no to co masz?
<jacekowski> alfa 159
<gjm> raka
<qermit> jacekowski: aa to dlatego nia masz problemu na drodze
<gjm> bo stoisz w warsztacie
<qermit> jacekowski: na ostatni zlot pewnie nie dotarłeś
<qermit> ale nic cię nie minęło
<jacekowski> qermit: dotarlem
<gjm> na lawecie
<jacekowski> qermit: nurburgring zrobilem na oleju sojowym (i dieslu bo dostepnosc oleju w niemczech jest slaba)
<qermit> gjm: dobra, te sliniki JTD są całkiem niezłe
<qermit> jacekowski: teraz w niemcach robisz?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dalej w UK
<Dread> jeszcze nie dorósł do kontynentu
<Guest14216> uzywa ktos ubuntu 15
<Guest14216> ?
<Guest14216> mam taki problem, wczesniejsze wersje ubuntu dawaly mi mozliwosc zalogowania sie na serwer za pomoca polecenia ssh://uzytkownik@serwer, lub polacz z serwerem i tam wpisywalo sie dane
<Guest14216> zainstalowalem ubuntu 15 i nie moge sie zalogowac
<Guest14216> jak daje polacz z serwerem to mi ssh zamienia sie na sftp i wyswietla tylko zawartosc folderu sftp utworzonego na serwerze
<Guest14216> co robic?
<TheNumb> jak zyc?
<TheNumb> Guest14216: może jeszcze napisz które ubuntu
<TheNumb> bo jak wiesz bądź nie jest ich kilka
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> w zależności od tego jaki masz pulpit
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Guest14216> TheNumb Ubuntu 15.10
<Guest14216> x64
<Guest14216> pobrane z tego zrodla http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<TheNumb> a, czyli masz unity
<Guest14216> tak
<TheNumb> no widocznie nautilus/gvfs teraz tak się zachowuje
<TheNumb> podziękuj developerom gnome
<Guest14216> to nie ma jakiegos sposobu na to?
<TheNumb> wątpię
<Guest14216> juz wiem jak to ominac
<Guest14216> nie poprzez polacz z serwerem
<Guest14216> trzeba samemu wpisac lokalizacje w pasku adresu
<Ashiren> :o
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-30
<Alessar> Hi. Is there anybody from Warsaw Poland ?
<firemark> Silesia here
<gjm> Alessar: me, almost
<Bodzioslaw> fajne ma IP
<firemark> Bodzioslaw: ?
<Bodzioslaw> firemark: przeczytaj join
<firemark> ale kogo :-) elbowa?
<Bodzioslaw> tego co po en pisze, kek
<gjm> czemu fajne?
<firemark> jest w Polsce to chce pomocy w Polsce, proste :D
<mati75> zgubił się w sosnowcu
<qermit> Alessar: ?
<jacekowski> Alessar: what can we do you for?
<gjm> kelthuz zaleca
<firemark> to on jeszcze żyje?
<drathir> bry...
<Dread> Alessar: do you need any help?
<Dread> a polazł gdzieś w pize
<Dread> pizde*
<gjm> w co?
<Dread> w dalekie landy
<BlessJah> /1/1
<Alessar> I have arrived to Warsaw two days ago. And it will be good for me if anybody say me something usefull information about this town, like not expensive food shops or museums, or something more.
<firemark> qermit: jacekowski ↑
<qermit> http://www.barzlotakurka.pl/
<sysek> Alessar: what would you like to know?
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzea_w_Warszawie
<qermit> Alessar: is this just a trip or will you stay longer?
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzeum_Historii_%C5%BByd%C3%B3w_Polskich
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzeum_Pa%C5%82acu_Kr%C3%B3la_Jana_III_w_Wilanowie
<Ashiren> install archlinux [solved]
<firemark> Ashiren: lol
<sysek> dawaj dalej linki po polsku
<sysek> (:
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%81azienki_Kr%C3%B3lewskie_w_Warszawie
<qermit> sysek: może przecież przejść do angielskich stron na wiki
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzeum_Powstania_Warszawskiego
<qermit> Alessar: ^^
<Bodzioslaw> sysek: no, dokładnie ;p
<Alessar> qermit: I will be at Warsaw about one month.
<Alessar> Which mobile operators are situated in Warsaw? Which of them has the most little costs for internet? Where I can buy sim card of it?
<qermit> Alessar: prepaid?
<qermit> aby shop i guess
<qermit> any shop
<qermit> Alessar: i do not know which one has the best offer
<qermit> Alessar: do you need calls also?
<qermit> http://www.orange.pl/kid,4002009309,id,4003784086,article.html this one looks nice
<Alessar> qermit: I think no calls, only Internet.
<qermit> Alessar: why did you came to warsaw?
<Alessar> qermit: to work.
<qermit> for one moth period?
<qermit> seems something like punishment
<qermit> seems to be*
<Alessar> qermit: Is any others mobile companies with less costs? And yes - for one month. Unfortunately polish consul give me visa  only for one month.
<qermit> Alessar: what data plan do you need?
<Alessar> qermit: I don't think that is punishment, I think that is high achivement in our company (only four people from 40 get such achivement).
<qermit> just joking
<Alessar> Data plan with very less money for month.
<Alessar> :-)
<qermit> http://mobirank.pl/jaki-wybrac-internet-mobilny-na-karte/
<Alessar> qermit: Look like LycaMobile is more better for me :-)
<jacekowski> Alessar: where are you from?
<Alessar> jacekowski: From Russia
<Alessar> I need to go away. Maybe time later I'll come back...
<Alessar> Thanks for all...
<jacekowski> i didn't know you can get visa as short as 1 month
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-31
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDmrN5Z_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SeqIHSH.jpg?1
<Ashiren> :3 https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4m5q3Ii071qzzac4o1_1280.jpg
<BlessJah> [/1
<gjm> 1\]
<Ashiren> tiuq/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nFBA1w3.jpg
<qermit> Ashiren jestes silna niezalezna kobieta?
<Bodzioslaw> jak widzisz
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/pgZFNdk.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1vu8mrE0z1qze0hyo1_1280.jpg
<lukasz__> Jest tu kto?
<Ashiren> no pewnie
<Ashiren> to tylko sobota wieczor
<lukasz__> haha, ok :)
<lukasz__> bo ja z takim pytaniem.. dotyczącym Unity w Ubuntu, ogarniasz temat?
<lukasz__> :)
<Dread> co Ci sie popsuło?
<lukasz__> Nic się nie popsuło ;) chciałby zrobić względnie prostą rzecz a nie wiem od czego zacząć.
<Dread> a co byś chciał?
<Ashiren> od poczatku
<lukasz__> Chciałbym, żeby <super> + TAB przenosiło mnie na osobny workspace w podobny sposób jak alt + TAB przełącza pomiędzy aplikacjami. Da się to zrobić we w miarę prosty sposób?
<lukasz__> A tak w ogóle czemu na tych wszystkich kanałach IRC jest tak cicho?...
<TheNumb> lukasz__: bo polskie społeczności są mało rozmowne.
<qermit> Bo nie ma juz dialupow
<SamusSR388> bo jest sobota i ludzie udaja, ze maja zycie towarzyskie :D
<qermit> http://m.wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,117915,19119612,nie-zyje-byla-wiceminister-sprawiedliwosci-monika-zbrojewska.html?utm_source=m.gazeta.pl&utm_medium=testbox&utm_campaign=CzolkaIImg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/arR95PK_460svwm.webm
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-01
 * qermit zaktualizowal ubuntu
<TheNumb> qermit: do 15.10?
<qermit> Tak
<TheNumb> w laptopie może?
<qermit> W pccie
<TheNumb> ;f
<qermit> ?
<TheNumb> a nic, na dwóch laptopach mam pewnego buga
<TheNumb> <:
<sysek> rm rf
<sysek> zrobił
<firemark> rozmowa, tutaj?
<TheNumb> straszne
<SamusSR388> niedziela
<firemark> TheNumb: za 2 tyg prawd. będe dlugo w Wro
<TheNumb> mhm
<firemark> może jedno piweczko z firemarkiem? :D
<TheNumb> morznaby
<firemark> niech was szlag z tymi wszystkimi ortami
<TheNumb> :^)
<TheNumb> mój ólubjony
<qermit> Chyba napisze klienta IRC do Windows phone
<qermit> To co teraz jest jest slabe
<firemark> mirców nie ma?
<qermit> Wolal bym cos w stylu hexchata
<BlessJah> qermit: na dotyku nie da sie ircowac
<Bodzioslaw> da sie
<gjm> da
<gjm> tzn. juicessh i irssi
<qermit> Da sie
<firemark> ja tak mam
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-31
<medd> mam śmieszny problem, alsamixer pokazuje iż głośnik gra przez kanał headphones
<medd> i w momencie w którym odpinam słuchawki wycisza mi kanał headphones(czyli automatycznie ten przez który gra głośnik)
<medd> auto-mute:disabled
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-01
<kuba> Siemka
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-02
<gjm> No siemka.
<d42> no elo
<adam_> siema laduje mi gruba zamiast burga. jakies pomysly?
<kuba_> Dobry
<kuba_> ?
<meddy> odpalal sie kiedys komus burg in text-mode i nie umial wybrac motywu?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-03
<gjm> Ashiren: https://media.giphy.com/media/m1dkTDbHa6gyQ/giphy.gif
<Ashiren> :3
<Hard_vard> gjm: znowu go karmisz kotkami? ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-05
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3heaqLD2R1qkk65ko1_1280.jpg
<Hard_vard> Cześć.
<Ashiren> ._. o_o https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8986902784/hA1B0731B/
<Hard_vard> Panowie zainstalowałem sterownik nvidia 340 poprzez managera sterowników i  czarny ekran mam ;-(
<Hard_vard> Ktoś coś może poradzic?
<enzoMatrix> instalowales otwartozrodlowy?
<enzoMatrix> hej
<Hard_vard> NIE
<Hard_vard> sorry za caps
<Hard_vard> naprawiłem!
<Hard_vard> wchrootowałem się w system i wypierdzieliłem nvidię
<enzoMatrix> ten instalator sterownikow wlasnosciowych zostawia sporo smiecia
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8986001920/h8DD4094C/
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/axgZ8Qp_460svwm.webm
<Hardv> Cześć.
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/uYhhG-KMZ9Aj85wqsMpHIsy_P2K1p57zbqrZQx6cx9U.jpg?w=576&s=7e78fe62fa7e5c0677b4f4d5a0286adb
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-30
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Mhrok> o/
<firemark> \o
<Etua> malutka, Użyłem poleconego mi, chyba nawet na tym kanale, instalatora Arch Anywhere/Anarchy Linux. On też nie widzi swoich własnych tablic partcji XD
 * drathir nie chcalby napisac, ze cos krecisz czy trollujesz ;p to napisze ze podaj mi w takim razie smartctl -a ...
<malutka> drathir: cześć :D
<drathir> moze dysk po prostu pada...
<drathir> malutka: witam... ja tylko na chwile ^^
<firemark> to ja żegnam
<drathir> firemark: do pozniej... az mnie ciekawi co z tym dyskiem ;p
<Ashiren> pewnie mu wypadl
<blabs> siema dziatwy ;)
<blabs> pobawilem sie troche ubuntu touch ale niestety apki takie jak facebook i czy instagram nie daja na nim rady a szkoda
<blabs> d(-_-)b
<gjm> aha
<firemark> dobry research
<Etua> Może wieczorem coś podrzucę.
<Mhrok> Ktos wie, czym są apki takie jak facebook albo insta?
<Mhrok> Ach, to ubuntu touch.
<Ashiren> to sa spyware
<Bodzioslaw> Mhrok: w ubuntu mate to jest? :/
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: nie sądzę, po prostu ktoś wyżj o tym pisał.
<Bodzioslaw> to pewnie to z gnome3
<firemark> Ashiren: :>
<malutka> Ashiren: się kąpie, co tam?
<Ashiren> ?
<malutka> no żarcik xD
<drathir> Ashiren: gorzej jakby wpadl...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-31
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<pvv> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczo
<Ashiren> r
<gjm> Ashiren: Skoro dzisiaj piątek, to jutro sobota :3
<herbata> czesc moze mi ktos wytlumaczyc ta odpowiedz? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15894675/make-error-1
<Ashiren> za malo herbaty
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-01
<Ashiren> malutka: happy mini Caturday https://i.imgur.com/clVgPeS.jpg
<Mhrok> zuuuuo o/
<Etua> W jakich godzinach pojawia się kolega drathir?
<Dread> kolega 'kończę każdą wypowiedź trzema kropkami'?
<Ashiren> drathir: cycki
<Ashiren> zaraz bedzie
<Etua> Podobno zaciekawiły go moje problemy z partycjonowaniem.
<bartek_> hiho
<Ashiren> ohayou
<bartek_> dziwny podkreślnik mi dodało na koncu nicka oO
<Ashiren> raczej normalny
<bartek_> w sumie jak na podkreślnik to normalny
<bartek_> racja
<bartek_> cofam to
<dweller> czuj sie podkreślony
<bartek_> dobrze że nie pod kreską tylko nad
<firemark> jesteś underbartek
<Ashiren> underhuman
<drathir> Etua: /me to bot jest caly czas ^^
<drathir> Dread: jak chcesz moge tez Twoimi sie zaopiekowac...
<drathir> Etua: a i owszem, ze zaciekawily, bo za bardzo rozsiane z tymi bledami usb/dysk to prawie jakby mb ostatnich chwil dotrwala...
<drathir> a nie trzeba bylo komus nicka podbierac to by nie dodalo ^^
<Etua> drathir, Wyjście których komend podrzucić? Może zorganizuję na wieczór.
<drathir> Etua: o ile dobrze pamietam to smartctl-a bylem ciekaw...
<malutka> Ashiren: ++
<Ashiren> ale zaplon
<malutka> xD no dzisiaj i wczoraj nie byłam 'dostępna'
<malutka> :>
<Etua> drathir, Obecny?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-02
<adi1> Cześć jestem nowy na IRC. Pozdrawiam wszystkich :)
<Bodzioslaw> Milo
<Bodzioslaw> Tez pozdrawiam
<d42> pozdrawiam cieplutko
 * drathir zawsze obecny, a co?
<drathir> malutka: lepsze to niz mialabys byc niedysponowana ^^
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: ale chociaz kulturka... oby nie na pokaz tylko ;p
<Bodzioslaw> ;)
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: jakby sie uprzec do adolfa niewiele brakuje...
 * drathir wie kiepski zart... ;/
<Bodzioslaw> ehh, naszło mnie kupić jakiś badziewny router i pobawić się w dd-wrt i openwrt
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: badziewny tzn?
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: i bierz lede jak supporci...
<Bodzioslaw> uzywany tplink
<drathir> Bodzioslaw: bardzej model na mysli mialem... ogolnie tplinki do domu fajne sa...
 * drathir powoli na ubnt migruje...
<malutka> o/
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> wie ktoś czy da się w google wyłączyć te dziwne upewnianie się przy logowaniu że ja to na pewno ja? irytuje już mnie to
<gjm> Install Gentoo
<bartek> w jaki sposób to pomoże przy google?
<Ashiren> przy logowaniu do systemu?
<Ashiren> w niczym ale minie pol roku zanim postawisz system i cie nie bedzie to obchodzilo :)
<bartek> hehe, przy logowaniu do konta google np gmail, youtube. korzystam z opery z vpn, i przy logowaniu googlowi nieodpowiada moje ip i każe mi potwierdzać że to ja
<bartek> musze odbierać jakieś smsy z kodem, podawać swoje miasto i za każdym razem wywalać wiadomości że ktoś właśnie próbuje się zalogować na moje konto... jak to jestem ja
<bartek> oni są szaleni
<malutka> tylko Arch!
<bartek> omg
<Ashiren> no to nie wina systemu tylko google
<Ashiren> ustawiales 2-factor authorization?
<bartek> nie mam 2factor, tylko te ip sie zmienia. z vpn nie chce rezygnować tylko jak by w google dało się wyłączyć tą ich podejrzliwość ;p
<gjm> >google
<gjm> >wyłączyć podejrzliwość
<gjm> choose one
<firemark> tylko 02
<firemark> o2
<Ashiren> pisz na google@wp.pl
<bartek> ;]
<drathir> bartek: zapewne jak polowe zycia spszesz to sie odczepia ;p
<drathir> bartek: a tak to jak dasz zapamietaj to sesje bedzie trzymac....
<drathir> bartek: trzymaj sie jednej lokalizacji rejonu to tez sie odczepi ^^
<bartek> bede to testował, ten vpn chyba sam zmienia adresy nieraz
<bartek> w sensie np w Niemczech jest kilka ip
<bartek> mam wybrany rejon Niemcy
<drathir> bartek: jak bedziesz sie tylko z lokalizacji niemiec logowal to sie uspokoi...
<Ashiren> jak mozna byc spokojnym przy niemcu
<drathir> Ashiren: fakt dziwnie to brzmi...
<drathir> bartek: noi ogolnie w przegladarce jak sesje bedziesz trzymac z ciasteczkami nie powinno cie wywalic nawet przy zmianie ip...
<drathir> czy tan no i*
<Mhrok> bry!
<Mhrok> WD czy Seagate?
<Bodzioslaw> ciezka sprawa
<Bodzioslaw> bo mam jedno i drugie
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: Jeżeli oba są równie spoko, to po prostu wezmę ten, co będzie tańszy. :P
<Bodzioslaw> zalezy od serii
<Bodzioslaw> unikaj green
<Bodzioslaw> to tak na dobry poczatek
<Mhrok> Chciałem kupić dwa po 1TB i przeznaczyć na NAS
<Mhrok> w RAID1
<Bodzioslaw> troche malo
<Mhrok> Nie chcę raczej wydawać kasy na dwa 2TB
<dfgg> Mhrok: HGST
<Etua> Hmm... Czekam tyle czasu, a drathir się nie pojawia
<Mhrok> Etua: pisał coś dziś, mijacie się
<Etua> Mhrok: Szkoda
<Etua> Cały czas nie zainstalowałem żadnej dystrybucji.
<Etua> Nie ma tu nikogo kto chciałby mnie przekonać, że problemy z partycjonowaniem są wyłącznie moją winą?
<Ashiren> a niby czyja
<Etua> Ashiren: Dziwnie zachowujących się narzędzi
<Ashiren> wszystkie?
<Ashiren> moze wina dysku
<Etua> Ashiren, GParted, Partman i ten z instalatora Arch Anywhere, cokolwiek tam siedzi
<Ashiren>  windows
<Etua> Ashiren, ?
<Ashiren> windowsowe narzedzia tez nie umieja w partycjonowanie?
<Etua> Ashiren, Umieją, ale instalator nie chce przyjąć gotowej partycji bez jej sformatowania, a jakakolwiek zmiana wywołana przez narzędzie partycjonujące spod Linucha powoduje uszkodzenie tablicy partycji.
<Etua> Ashiren, Na Windzie mogę tworzyć bez problemu sprawne partycje, ale bez możliwości zainstalowania /home obok NTFS sukces jest najwyżej połowiczny.
<Ashiren> drathir: pomusz
<Ashiren> also masz cos fajnego ze smartctl
<Etua> Ashiren, Z czego odpalić smartctl. Instalatora Archa?
<Ashiren> jakiekolwiek livecd
<Ashiren> drathira to interesowalo
<Etua> Ashiren, Dobrze, muszę tylko nagrać ISO
<Ashiren> a tu tutorial https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/S.M.A.R.T.
<Etua> Ashiren, Chyba jednak gdzie indziej.
<Ashiren> ?
<Etua> Nie ma takiej strony.
<Etua> Ashiren, Z jakim atrybutem uruchomić smartctl?
<Ashiren> np. smartctl -t short /dev/[disk]
<Etua> Czekam na wynik
<Etua> Ashiren, Jak go wyświetlić? Test powinien się już skończyć.
<Ashiren> smartctl -H /dev/..
<Etua> Ashiren, Unable to detect device type.
<Ashiren> oO
<Ashiren> dales doslownie /dev/..  ?
<malutka> xD
<Etua> dev/sda
<Ashiren> /dev/sda
<Etua> Chciałem wpisać /dev/sda, ale wyszło /deb/sda. /dev/sda przeszedł test
<Ashiren> zamiast short jest jeszcze long oraz conveyance
<Ashiren> i moja znajomosc smarta na tym sie konczy :v
<Etua> Dałem conveyance i otrzymałem passed, chyba że wynik wyślwietla się czymś innym niż smartctl -H
<Etua> Ashiren, Co zrobić teraz?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-03
<drathir> Mhrok: wd oczywiscie ^^
<drathir> Ashiren: smartctl-a nie bylo to niewiadomo...
 * drathir sie w sumie zastanawia tez czym sie objawia uszkodzenie tablicy partycji...
<malutka> o/
<Etua> Dzień dobry
<drathir> bry...
<firemark> elo
<gjm> szalom
<malutka> cze
<Ashiren> Etua: drathir jest
<Etua> Ashiren: Nie widzę\
<drathir> bot ghost mode jeszcze nie zeszlo ? ^^
<drathir> albo ignore tylko ustawione ^^
<Etua> drathir: Dzień dobry
<drathir> Etua: witam...
<Etua> Smartctl nie zrównał mi dysku z ziemią
<malutka> dogadajcie się już panowie :>
<malutka> jutro sobota przecież :] kot niech będzie pod kotem bez żadnych przerw :>
<drathir> Etua: nie pownien - smartctl -a pokaze czy sa bledy odczytu zapisu crc itp...
<drathir> malutka: to podchodzi prawie pod jedna z zagadek wszechswiata ^^
<malutka> :P
<malutka> no tak mi się zdaje drathir
<Etua> drathir: Co wyciągnąć z tego smartctl -a?
<drathir> malutka: ogolnie przewaznie to dziala tak, ze jesli linux czegos zrobic nie chce to znaczy, ze sie nie da z jakichs powodow, a m$ jest na tyle glupi ze czasem zrobi nawet jesli to nie jest poprawne...
<malutka> zgadzam się
<malutka> drathir: ^
<malutka> Ashiren: https://i.imgur.com/KnJGSnK.png
<drathir> Etua: Reallocated_Sector_Ct G-Sense_Error_Rate Current_Pending_Sector Offline_Uncorrectable UDMA_CRC_Error_Count Load_Retry_Count cos z tych najlepiej...
<malutka> patrz jaki kociak
<malutka> może się zgłoszę? :3
<drathir> malutka: platnosc z gory zapewne ;p
<malutka> to jest stwierdzenie czy pytanie drathir :P
<malutka> ?
<malutka> :D
<drathir> malutka: to odnosnie tego wiekszego kotka ;p
<malutka> hrhrhr
<malutka> 2 mln :]
<malutka> jasne że z góry! i w gotówce
<drathir> gjm: Twoj pupil czasem do malutka -ej nie da nogi?
<malutka> zapraszam :3
<drathir> bo tak na tej fotce troche przypomina...
<malutka> gjm 'a? :P
<drathir> i nie dal*
<drathir> malutka: nom...
<malutka> gjm: uciekł kot? :o
<malutka> drathir: priv!
<Ashiren> :3
<drathir> malutka: k juz przekopuje okna ^^
<Ashiren> hmm.. myslalem ze rudy to tylko chlopak
<Etua> drathir: W SMART error log?
<malutka> mój chłopak nie jest rudy :> Ashiren
<gjm> Moja ładniejsza.
<Ashiren> a calico to tylko dziewczyna. nawet jak chlopak to i tak obojniak
<Etua> drathir: Znalazłem UDMA_CRC_Error_Count Load_Retry_Count, co z tego wyciągnąć?
<Etua> Type?
<gjm> Ashiren: Ja mam rudą, tylko szyję ma białą.
<gjm> i skarpetki.
<malutka> zarzuć zdjęciem gjm
<Ashiren> bialy szal?
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/22330936_1219438031494455_1310468037_n.jpg?oh=6127317f537918e67662f81de84d6d03&oe=59FF894C
<malutka> <3
<Etua> smartctl -l selftest nie zwraca mi błędów
<drathir> Etua: smartctl -a masz:
<drathir> SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
<drathir> Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
<drathir> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<drathir> gjm: no owszem, ale w trase to mogla troche na uroku i miekkosci siersci stracic ;/
<drathir> trasie*
<Etua> drathir: Zgadza się poza revision number, mam 10
<drathir> Etua: value
<Etua> drathir: Dla którego z nich? Najczęściej 100 lub coś około tego.
<drathir> Etua: ja mialem taki dysk co nie zwracal bledow w skanie hdtune a byl chodzacym trupem wliczajac dzwiek jak na zywego trupa wydajac przystalo...
<drathir> Etua: Etua a masz raw value?
<Etua> drathir: Mam
<drathir> co w niej siedzi ?
<Etua> Dla którego wiersza?
<drathir> crc i reallocated
<drathir>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       48234
<Etua> CRC 0 reallocated 0
<Etua> drathir: Chyba wszystko z nimi w porządku.
<drathir> Etua: hmm czyli wyglada ok...
<drathir> Etua: a cgdisk nie sypie bledami?
<Etua> drathir: Z którą opcją? Verify nie widzi problemów.
<drathir> cgdisk /dev/sdX
<drathir> gdzie X to Twoj dysk...
<drathir> wywalasz zeby wszystko free bylo i tworzysz od zera caly dysk...
<Etua> drathir: Mogę to zrobić, tylko przejdę na Windę i upewnię się co do kopii zapasowej.
<drathir> Etua: tak to trzy razy nawet...
<Etua> drathir: Trzy razy się upewnić?
<drathir> Etua: stare programy do partycjonowania nie zostawialy odrobiny mejsca na poczatku dysku co sprawialo problemy ale to bardziej z mbr bylo...
<gjm> Cztery razy po dwa razy.
<drathir> a niektore to nawet pendraki ubijaly ^^
<Etua> drathir: Gotowe, wchodzę do cgdisk
<Etua> Co teraz?
<drathir> k
<drathir> wywalasz wszystkie i tworzysz nowe...
<drathir> tylko po wywalenui jak zapiszesz musisz restat...
<drathir> bo nie zawsze nowe wczyta z zywca...
<Etua> drathir: Czy poradzi sobie z utworzeniem NRFS?
<Etua> NTFS
<drathir> Etua: teraz tylko partycje przy tworzeniu ntfs tylko typ zmieniasz...
<drathir> 0700 o ile sie nie myle ale tam wszystko jest napisane...
<Etua> drathir: Czyli teraz tylko dzielę, a typ ustawiam później?
<drathir> Etua: o typ pyta podczas tworzenia
<drathir> Hex code or GUID
<drathir> 0700 winzgroza 8300 linux
<Etua> Muszę tylko przeliczyć GB na sektory
<drathir> -.- tam normalnie o G pyta a sektory sam sobie oblicza..
<drathir> Etua: poczatkowe sam oblicza...
<Etua> "Size in sectors"
<drathir> to serio cgdisk?
 * drathir bedzie nowe iso archa musial zassac...
<Etua> Wpisałem mu GiB po liczbie i zrozumiał
<drathir> liczba T G M
<Etua> Czy zyskam coś dając mu natychmiast GUID dla /home zamisast 8300?
<drathir> Etua: jak ma wyroznenie dla /home zawsze ustawiam...
<Etua> W zasadzie to jest Anarchy, bo miałem skorzystać z dowolnego Live'a, a ten był akurat nagrany.
<Etua> drathir: Mam 3 KiB wolne na początku, 325 GiB Microsoft basic data i reszta dla Linux /home. Zapisać?
<drathir> Etua: na poczatku powinno miec:
<drathir>             1007.0 KiB  free space
<drathir> +/-
<Etua> drathir: Da się to teraz powiększyć bez kasowania partycji?
<drathir> Etua: a wez zrob tak:
<drathir> 1. 2M type ef02
<drathir> 2. 512M type ef00
<drathir> 3. 256M type 8300
<Etua> Na początku dysku?
<Etua> drathir
<drathir> 4. 300G type 0700
<drathir> 5. reszta type 8300
<Etua> Nie formatować dla /home?
<drathir> jakby co 300G mozesz rozbic po 150G
<drathir> Etua:  to tez ta reszte na pol mozesz podzielic...
<drathir> jedna / ~50G i /home co zostalo
<drathir> 1-3 zostaja bez zmian zawsze...
<Etua> drathir: To jest drugi dysk, boot idzie z SSH. Niczego to nie zmienia?
<drathir> m$ mozesz 2x150 dac bedzie Ci latwiej reinstall zrobic..
<drathir> k czyli odrobine zmienia, ale i tak bym tak zostawil...
<Etua> Winda też jest zainstalowana na SSD, tutaj trzymam tylko większe pliki
<drathir> w razie w gdyby ssd padl to mniej roboty a te 700M Cie nie zbawi...
<drathir> Etua: czyli mozesz albo jeden 300 allbo dwa po 150G jak wolisz...
<drathir> i linux-a /home co zostalo...
<drathir> w razie w zawsze zaorac mozna i na lvm przerobic, albo po prostu usunac i dwie zrobic...
<drathir> czyli:
<drathir> 1. 2M type ef02
<drathir> 2. 512M type ef00
<drathir> 3. 256M type 8300
<drathir> 4. 300G type 0700
<drathir> 5. +FREE type 8302
<Etua> I reszta dla /home, ustawiam.
<drathir> i zapisujesz... tylko patrz o co pyta duze czy male... i czy bledu nie wyrzuci...
<drathir> bo tam yes trzeba wpisac o ile dobrze pamietam...
<Etua> Zostawić mu dodatkowe miejsce na początku czy brać tyle, ile zostawi sam?
<Etua> Czyli 3 KiB
<drathir> Etua: jak Ci se chce mozesz sprobowac przesunac tak do ok 1M             1007.0 KiB  free space
<drathir> ale on align sam powinien wykryc...
<drathir> ale ogolnie w tym ukladzie powinno byc bezpieczne i tak... w teorii oczywiscie...
<drathir> i tez backup-a na jakiegos pendraka mozesz zapisac jakby co...
<Etua> drathir: "Printscreen" w drodze
<drathir> a co bledem zarzucilo?
<Etua> drathir: https://danelski.pl/nextcloud/index.php/apps/gallery/s/ZA5pYkqlFl86P8T weryfikacja położenia
<Etua> drathir: Wszystko w porządku, mogę zapisać?
<drathir> Etua: k wyglada ok jak dla mnie...
<drathir> Etua: zapisac poczekac chwile wyjsc z cgdiska dac sync w konsoli i restart...
<drathir> po restarcie sprawdz czy zapamietal...
<Etua> drathir: Zapisałem, co teraz. Bootować Archa czy Anarchy?
<drathir> dowolny ten sam moze byc, zeby sprawdzic czy zapisal uklad partycji..
<drathir> jak bedzie to mkfs na linuksowej 5 i restart...
<Etua> drathir: Zepsuł
<drathir> co znaczy zepsul?
<Etua> https://danelski.pl/nextcloud/index.php/s/AUEiPwMQDSHIA55
<drathir> cos dlugo wczytuje... dobry link?
<Etua> U mnie działa
<drathir> ten pierwszy dzialal... ^^
<Etua> https://danelski.pl/nextcloud/index.php/s/AUEiPwMQDSHIA55/download
<drathir> Etua: a opisac co tam jest ?
<drathir> Unable to load page
<drathir> Problem occurred while loading the URL https://danelski.pl/nextcloud/index.php/s/AUEiPwMQDSHIA55/download
<drathir> Could not connect: Connection refused
<drathir> tora widocznie nie lubi ^^
<Etua> drathir: Zepstute GPT, tak jak pisałem wcześniej.
<drathir> czym sie objawia zepsute gpt?
<drathir> a jakis inny servis dla obrazkow?
<Etua> drathir: https://imgur.com/a/wv7bc
<malutka> co to za romantyczne ledy w tle?
<drathir> Etua: a pamietaj, ze takie cos sie pojawic moze jak miejsce dyskow sie zmienilo...
<drathir> Etua: jak dasz enter co widzisz?
<Etua> drathir: Chyba zamienił sda z sdb
<drathir> malutka: to moze byc router...
<Etua> drathir: Cały dysk oznaczony jako wolna przestrzeń.
<malutka> xD
<drathir> malutka: ale 7 wyjsc hmmm...,
<Etua> malutka: https://omnia.turris.cz/en/
<drathir> Etua: to partycjonuj jeszcze raz... tylko dobry dysk...
<malutka> xD kek
<drathir> Etua: ++
<Etua> Polecam, chociaż ja kupiłem podczas zbiórki kiedy był wyraźnie tańszy.
<drathir> Etua: fajna zabawka, choc nie tania...
<Etua> Siedzi mi tam NAS z RAID 1.
<drathir> no i czeskie...
<Etua> Ustawiłem partycje, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.
<Etua> Open hardware i całe oprogramowanie poza jednym blobem dla karty ac
<drathir> Etua: tego sie nie ominie szybko...
<Etua> drathir: Nie zamienił sda z sdb, ale reszta się zgadza - uszkodzone GPT i 100% wolnej przestrzeni.
<drathir> Etua: to jak ubity kontroler wyglada dla mnie.., jeszcze mozesz zaorac dd caly dysk dla pewnosci...
<drathir> Etua: a jaki align widzi cgdisk?
<Etua> drathir: Gdzie, w info czy align?
<drathir> Etua: align
<Etua> 20148
<Etua> 2048
<drathir> k 2048 wyglada normalnie...
<drathir> jedyne co mi przychodzi na mysl to zaorac dd caly dysk...
<Etua> Jak to zrobić?
<drathir> albo przelozyc do innego kompa i tam sprobowac...
<drathir> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<drathir> i to potrwa troche verbose mozesz wloczyc...
<drathir> wlaczyc -.-
<drathir> tam cos z progress bylo...
<Etua> Dosłownie /dev/zero?
<drathir> tak doslownie...
<drathir> on przepisze caly dysk zerami... cokolwiek siedzi powinno byc nadpisane...
<Etua> Jedzie
 * drathir nigdy sie nie spotkal z dyskiem ktory tylko mbr by supporcil, ciekawe czy takowe sa...
<Etua> drathir: Winda ustawiała sobie GPT, więc to raczej nie ten.
<Etua> Sto lat to zajmie, nawet 50 GB nie ma.
<drathir> Etua: bo to caly dysk mieli...
<Etua> drathir: Dlaczego zerowanie lokalnego dysku jest wolniejsze od kopiowania plików na RAID 1 przez SMB?
<Ashiren> oO
<drathir> Etua: predkosc odczytu/zapisu wielkosc sektora odczytu itp itp...
<drathir> Etua: niby dd ma jeszcze jakies flagi bs ale osobiscie na domyslnych zawsze lece...
<Etua> drathir: Jaka jest szansa na to, że to zerowanie w czymkolwiek pomoże?
<drathir> Etua: ogolnie to czysci caly dysk jesli jakis syf tam sie ukrywal... dodatkowo i/o error przy bad sectorach powinno wyrzucic...
<Etua> drathir: Mhm, idzie mi to czwartą godzinę i jeszcze nie doszło do 50%, jeżeli to nie pomoże, to nie wiem co mi pozostanie.
<drathir> Etua: i tak jak pisalem dobrze by bylo sprobowac spartycjonowac na innym kompie tez, zeby potwierdzic czy to kontroler dysku czy plyty glowej...
<drathir> czasem mb maja dwa osobne kontrolery sata jesli to dysk sata mozna sprobowac sie podpiac pod ten drugi...
<Etua> Jest sata, ale pewnie takie próby podejmę za jakiś czas. Nie chcę znowu zmarnować weekendu na bezskuteczne próby zainstalowania Linuka. Dzięki za pomoc, do zobaczenia.
 * drathir sie serio zastanawia co tam jest namieszane ;p
<malutka> każdy się zastanawia drathir :3
<Mhrok> O! Można broić?
<Mhrok> O, już nie :P
<KOWBI> malutka: AndroIRC :)
<malutka> bawię się, ale generalnie to weechat ;]
<KOWBI> no widzę...z ciekawości pogooglam jak wygląda to coś
<Mhrok> I żarty się skończyły...
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> Tak w ogóle, to cześć!
<Mhrok> Znaczy witam się, nie żegnam :P
<malutka> Operatorka wita serdecznie :3
<Mhrok> Miło mi :3
<malutka> spróbowałoby być Ci inaczej Mhrok :D
<Mhrok> malutka: nie sprawdzajmy innych możliwości :P
<malutka> noooo i to rozumiem :3
<malutka> jutro sobota \o/
<Mhrok> Za godzinę sobota!
<malutka> a Ty Mhrok dziś nie na mieście?
<Mhrok> malutka: właśnie wróciłem, wystarczy mi.
<malutka> wcześnie kończysz
<Mhrok> Jak potrzeba, to mogę dłużej :P
<Mhrok> A Ty czemu siedzisz tutaj, a nie na mieście, malutka?
<malutka> dopiero idę :3
<malutka> nie myśl tylko, że nie będę czuwać :P
<Mhrok> malutka: pilnuj, pilnuj :P
<Mhrok> Ale nie ode mnie, bo ja zaraz idę spać, taki nudziarz ze mnie ;)
<firemark> a tam nudziarz
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbnqg94CWC1rpx1aho1_1280.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-04
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/DbTfrJUH3F13jd-WH5dl_p0vFnoKNcQccX2EjC528_s.jpg?w=544&s=671a60fd3536a4b10e28273ecf22c458
<malutka> <3 śliczniusi
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/UJNVvqf.jpg
<malutka> <3
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> przyjemniaczek
<Ashiren> https://www.tvn24.pl/znalezli-malego-rysia-zyl-w-pustostanie-z-domowymi-kotami,787022,s.html
<drathir> kot z kotem w sumie...
<drathir> tylko pytanie czy jakby nie podrosl to innych kotow by nie zjadl...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/6v5lGHzeE3whKo-28wvWK3hlf4Qk9iCzgvdRFGIvqUc.jpg?w=430&s=c44823879fbbae968e3a05fbe5683892
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/eE3PLfG.jpg
<firemark> nice try z :6
<malutka> coś mało dziś :>
<firemark> może się okocił
<Ashiren> https://www.thepurringtonpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/cuddletime.jpg
<malutka> xD
<malutka> taki sam był^
<malutka> oszalałam! <3
<Ashiren> czyli to ona go ukradla?
<malutka> :>
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-05
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> malutka: \o
<bartek> hiho
<dulipa> witam jakie przeglądarki internetowe polecacie?
<firemark> tylko internet explorer
<dulipa> firemark: co jest takiego fajnego w internet explorer?
<firemark> że możesz ściągnąć inne przeglądarki
<dulipa> :D
<firemark> a tak serio, ja korzystam z chrome oraz z opery… która jest i tak chromem więc… :P
<dulipa> teraz mam pale moon na goanna/annie :F
<dulipa> testuje brave tez na chrome plus vivaldi
<firemark> niby jest firefox, ale generalnie przegrywa
<dulipa> u mnie ok wrażenia z firefoxa zwalnia dopiero jak zajmie 2 giga ramu xD
<firemark> a bardzo szkoda, bo znów wracamy do czasów 'jedna przegladarka na 10 lat'
<dulipa> firefox ma fajne addony w chrome tego nie ogarniam :/
<firemark> a po co ci cos wiecej niz adblock :D
<dulipa> http://www.palemoon.org/ https://www.brave.com/ https://vivaldi.com/
<firemark> vivaldi jest usable?
<dulipa> noo np do zciagania filmików jakiś downloadehelper flashgot
<dulipa> moze też user agent swicher czy jak to sie nazywa
<dulipa> firemark: nie mam pojęcia miałem go 1h i ... jednak nie w moim guście
<dulipa> za to brave całkiem ok
<firemark> a czemu brave ok?
<dulipa> ma wbudowane blokowanie skryptów i przekierowań
<dulipa> z tym ze nie moge sie dokopać statystyk ... moze za wczesna wersia
<dulipa> tzn powinno niby pokazywać co poblokowało i kiedy
<dulipa> a tylko wyświetla ile tego zablokowało
<firemark> dzieki za przypomnienie z vivaldi
<firemark> bo to autorzy od opery
<dulipa> https://s1.postimg.org/2cqtb645kf/brave.jpg (;_;)
<dulipa> nie rozumiem oco chodzi z tym webkitem czemu tak wszyscy robią na bazie chrome google przeglądarki ja im nie ufam :F
<firemark> nie musisz
<firemark> jest po prostu łatwo, bo grupa ogarniętych ludzi robi dobry silnik, który działa
<firemark> szkoda, że jest trend robienia ficzerów pod google, ie5 też tak robiło :P
<firemark> lecę spać
<dulipa> nom chrome nie używam za to brave co testowałem najintensywniej .... o ok to cześć firemark
<firemark> zobacze te dwie przegladarki, moze faktycznie warto sie zainteresować
<dulipa> nie wiem nowe projekty to wiesz
<dulipa> jedna wersia wymiata a potem moze być lipa ;'D
<dulipa> oki też się zbieram ... narka all bb
